# Potpomognuta oplodnja > Potpomognuta oplodnja > Potpomognuta oplodnja po klinikama >  POTPOMOGNUTA U PETROVOJ

## rvukovi2

Drage forumašice, otvaram vam novu temu o potpomognutoj Petrovoj.
Prethodnu sam zaključala, a vi, ako na prethodnoj istoimenoj temi imate nešto značajno i vrijedno što se ne treba obrisati sažmite i pošaljite nekoj od nas tri moderatorice na pp pa ćemo uvrstiti u ovaj prvi post.

I molim vas da kad pišete vodite računa o pravilima koja su istaknuta
ovdje.

Molim da ne chatate, vjerujem da ste sve dovoljno razumne, zrele i obzirne prema svim korisnicima podforuma koji na ovoj temi traže prije svega korisne podatke.

Svima u postupcima rudarski SRETNO!!!


Nekoliko smjernica:
UZV je u podrumu - od ulaznih vrata u glavnu zgradu - na vrata lijevo kao prema poliklinici pa liftom dolje ili na vrata desno kao prema CEF-u pa lijevo stepenicama prema dolje. Na UZV treba doći u vrijeme koje je zakazano, po mogućnosti nešto ranije. Po dolasku predati uputnicu primarnog ginekologa na šalteru.

Labos za vađenje krvi (hormoni, ßHCG, spermiogrami i davanje ejakulata za AIH, IVF, ICSI) je u zgradici iza glavne zgrade - proći s lijeve strane glavne zgrade, skrenuti iza nje par metara desno ili od UZV izaći van kroz staklena vrata, skrenuti nalijevo dvadesetak metara i zgrada je s desne strane.

Otvaranje košuljice za "bolničko liječenje" - polukružni šalter ispred CEF-a; sestra Matilda.

----------


## bublica3

Za sve cure u Petrovoj ~~~~~~~~~~~~~   :Heart:   SRETNO :D

----------


## ZAUZETA

I za vas čekalice bete~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  :Heart:

----------


## ANA100

dobro jutro, curke,
imam novost, danasnji test je pokazao pravi, veliki +!!!!
ali, pssssst, u ponedjeljak vadim krv pa cemo se onda veseliti...
bublice, kako si?
pozdrav svima..

----------


## bublica3

Draga ANA100 *SUPER* veselim se s tobom  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  
Mogu mislit koji je to osječaj viditi + !

Pa ja sam dobro, nemam nikakvi predosječaj. Ovaj forum me spašava. Danas ću izać malo. Inaće još mi je pre rano za test, ne želim da mi pokaže nešto krivo.

----------


## osijek

ana 100  :D  :D  :D , najdraže na ovom forumu su mi ovakve vijesti!!!

----------


## ZAUZETA

Ana100, prekrasne vijesti  :D  :D  :D   veselim se s tobom, od srca; 
uživaj u lijepom danu i čekamo betu~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  :Heart:  i. da, nadam se da su se svi primili   :Preskace uze:   ja sam se brinula zašto su mi vratili sve tri stanice pa kad nije bilo ništa bilo mi je žao   :Sad:  

Bublica, evo, 4.mj je bio dobitni pa i ti si u toj ekipi, čekamo dobre vijesti  :Love:  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  :Heart:

----------


## taca70

Ana100, + na testu je jako dobar pocetak, nadam se da ce se tako i nastaviti.Navijamo da se mrvice dobro drze.

----------


## Mrva

drage moje, šta sve trebam kako bih došla na postupak AIH?
od kud krenuti?
Brisevi, u redu, hsg, u redu,prohodno, spermiogram, normo....imam 37 godina i ne bih više čekala...žellela bih treće koje nikao da dođe već 2,3 god..

----------


## bublica3

Draga MRVA, mislim da ti ništa više ne treba. Bitno da su brisevi u redu. Idi na konzultacije s doktorom.
SRETNO!!!!

----------


## ZAUZETA

Mrva, jesi isključila faktor stresa? Vjerovatno je tijelo u nekom disbalansu, evo, ja u zadnje vrijeme ozbiljno razmišljam o akupunkturi da me malo balansiraju, tko zna, možda pomogne  :Razz:  

    U svakom slučaju javi se doktoru, za daljnje pretrage  :Bye:

----------


## ZAUZETA

i da, vjerovatno će te tražiti tablicu bazalnih temperatura pa počni mjeriti jer se AIH tempira u vrijeme ovulacije

----------


## ZAUZETA

Bublica3, kako si? Ima li kakvih promjena? Za tebe ~~~~~~~~~~~~  :Heart:

----------


## bublica3

ZAUZETA hvala na pitanju. Ne znam kako sam, na momente dobro na momente loše. Izašle mi bubuljice i sad se pitam jeli to od menge ili trudnoče  :?  :/   :Rolling Eyes:   8)

----------


## ANA100

bok, cure, da vam se malo javim..
 ustvari sam svako malo na forumu, citam sto ima novo. nemam vam nista novo za reci, osjecam se trudno i iscekujem sutrasnju betu.
bublice, ne brini zbog bubuljica, i meni ih je nekoliko poiskakalo. znam da je tesko ali pokusaj sto manje pratit te znakove, izludit ce te.
opusti se i uzivaj, drzim fige da nas uskoro razveselis!

----------


## Mrva

> i da, vjerovatno će te tražiti tablicu bazalnih temperatura pa počni mjeriti jer se AIH tempira u vrijeme ovulacije


pa šta oni ne prate ultrazvukom O?štoperica i to?moram priznati da baš i ne njerim bazalnu al O mi je po folikulometriji od 14/17 dc.
Da li se moram tel naručit kod dr.? da li moram imati uputnicu?ako da, malo mi bad tražit ju od svog gina jer me nije on uputio već ja sama :/ 
al s obzirom na godine glupo mi čekat da moram plaćat...

----------


## bublica3

MRVA, mislim da moraš imat uputnicu za u bolnicu od svog ginića.

----------


## ANA100

curke, nalaz bete je stigao,1477!!sada me tek nekako frka uhvatila, pokusavam doc do doktora ali mi se nitko ziv ne javlja u Petrovoj!

----------


## maca2

ANA100 cestitam od srca!!!
Tako je lijepo čuti da je nekome uspjelo... i to već 2 puta! 
Ovo me baš obradovalao jer u zadnje vrijeme slušam kako u Petrovoj i nisu baš uspješni te da sam trebala ići na ICSI negdje drugdje!
Beta ti je prava - BETURINA, možda bude više od jedne bebe s ovolikim brojem... :D 
Ja krajem sljedećeg tjedna krećem s injekcijama pa ću češće visiti ovdje i daviti vas pitanjima!  :Laughing:

----------


## ANA100

hvala ti, maca2!
i tebi sretno drugi tjedan, samo opusteno  i bit ce to sigurno dobitni postupak!!

----------


## ANA100

hvala ti, maca2!
i tebi sretno drugi tjedan, samo opusteno  i bit ce to sigurno dobitni postupak!!

----------


## bublica3

[quote="ANA100"]curke, nalaz bete je stigao,1477!!


Draga ANA100 ČESTITAM od   :Heart:  !!!!
Koja lipa BETA! BRAVO :D 
Bez brige sada, nema panike. Trudna si, opusti se zaslužula si! 
To je bio ET sa smrzličima???

----------


## ZAUZETA

*Ana100*  čestitam !!! :D  :D   konačno neke dobre vijesti. Uživaj!  I ja se nadam da su dvije bebice!!

* Mrva*,  ma predostrožnosti radi, mene je dr. K otkantao kao dođi mi idući puta sa tablicama  (btw, nije ih kasnije ni tražio ni gledao, samo me je poslao u apoteku po trakice da provjerim jel ovulacija i isti dan mi je radio AIH. 

   Svaki dr. ima svoje metode ali ja sam se naučila dfa na svaki pregled nosim SVE  što imam i da prethodno imam friški papa i briseve da mi ne odgađa zbog toga.   :Bye:

----------


## ANA100

hvala, cure!
bublice, da, ovo je bio ET sa smzlicima, vratili mi 3 blastociste.
zelim vam da ubrzo skacemo zbog vasih visokig beta~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
pronasla sam i vibrice pa sada mogu za sve~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
posebno ua tebe, bublice, ipak si ti sada na redu~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## bublica3

ANA100 hvala ti puno! J
a se držim dobro iako sam izgubila živce nešto danas na poslu! Nadam se da su moje mrvice snažne!

Kolika beta mora bit!!!???

----------


## TARA M

Bravo ANA 100 , ČESTITAM ! :D  :D  :D  :D 
 Takve vijesti me odmah ohrabre !

----------


## bublica3

Hi cure, šta ima?  Ništa novoga???

Šaljem ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  :Heart:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Love:

----------


## ANA100

pozdrav,
bublice~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~drzi se jos malo!!
ja sam danas izvadila drugu betu, 3279. super se dupla, na uzv sam narucena sljedeci cetvrtak. pa nemam pojma kako cu sada to docekati!! 
pozdrav savima~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## osijek

bubilica 3 i ana 100 držite se i sretno, baš sam sretna zbog vas!
 Ja uskoro postajem pikalica pa računam na vas sve kao moralnu podršku i servis za sva pitanja  :Smile:

----------


## bublica3

ANA100 pa to je SUPER!!! :D  tvoja beta je odlična! ~~~~~~~~  :Heart:  

Osijek; mi smo tu za tebe ~~~~~~~~~~~~sretno s pikanjem  :Smile:  

Ja se nekako držim, beta u subotu. :D  :D  :D

----------


## bublica3

ANA100, nadam se da si dobro i sretno! 
Ja sutra idem vadit BETU!

----------


## Mrva

cure, možda sam dosadna, al nije mi sjelo šta sve trebam uradit.
Nakon HSG, sa tim nalazom idem svom ginu, i molim ga za uputnicu za AIH?glupo mi je da ga to tražim kao da si sama postavljam dijagnozu??
i onda zovem petrovu (koga) da se naručim za šta?pregled, AIh, folikulometriju?ima koja iskustva? :/

----------


## ZAUZETA

* Mrva*,  a što kaže tvoj ginekolog?  U principu on kad iscrpi svoje savjete (filaj muža vitaminima, tempirajte odnose i sl.) traži spermiogram (jeste ga radili?) i ak je loš idete u petrovu ili gdje već kod specijalista za MPO 8metode potpomognute oplodnje). 

Ak je razuman dat će ti odmah uputnicu, malo kukaj, ali i MPO-vcu moraš donijeti spermiogram (MM dobio uputnicu od svoje dr opće prakse), na petrovoj gotov nalaz drugi dan. 

I da, nazovi petrovu, 091/ 4604 - 723 pa se raspitaj kod sestre kod kojeg bi dr išla, ima ih više, i jedna doktorica ak preferiraš ženske ginekologe.

 u krajnjoj liniji pitaj koliko košta pregled/razgovor pa ak možeš plati 8to za slučaj da ne nabaviš uputnicu  :Bye:

----------


## ZAUZETA

U petrovoj se naručuješ za pregled - oni dalje određuju za što ste kandidati

----------


## ZAUZETA

Biblica3   ~~~~ za betu   :Heart:

----------


## ZAUZETA

*Mrva*, predbroj je naravno, 01, a ne 091, oprosti!!

----------


## bublica3

> Biblica3   ~~~~ za betu


HVALA  :D   idem sut ujutro vadit,... ... ... ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## sbonetic

*bubilica3*~~~~~~~za veliku betu danas!!!  :Kiss:   Sretno

----------


## ANA100

bublice3, ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za ogromnu betu!!!!

----------


## ANA100

a meni je koma, prehlađena sam, nos mi je zastopan, nisam nocas ni sat vremena odspavala. nemam pojma da li smijem kapati sa cim, ako netko zna, javite mi. onda si mislim da nema sanse da se mrvice odrze uz sve ovo kihanje.... i tak, bas sam vam u komi..

----------


## bublica3

moja beta danas 0,1  jeli mogla bit gora od toga  :?

----------


## ANA100

zao mi je, bublice, sada odtuguj koliko trebas i hrabro u nove pobjede.

----------


## taca70

Ana100, čestitam na super beti i sretno do kraja.
Bublica, zao mi je, svi se uzdamo u bolje sutra.
Ja sam u cetvrtak konacno kod svog dr. u Petrovoj nakon 8 tj. cekanja, prije bi me primili kod Pape.Srecom nije mi panika, samo mi treba termin za IVF a u petak dogovaram postupak za iduci mj. kod dr.R u Viliju.

----------


## bublica3

taca70  SRETNO!!!!!!!

----------


## marči

cure molim vas vibrajte na odbrojavanju, a ne na ovoj temi! vodite ovu temu molim vas u što informativnijem obliku! 

sretno u postupcima! 

marči

----------


## puki

Draga ana čestitke na trudnoći!
Bublice, samo hrabro dalje!
Taca, šta će reć da ideš u drugog ginekologa? Što je bilo s našim ginićem ?
Svim curama želim sve najbolje u postupcima!!!!!!!!!!!  :Kiss:   :Love:   :Love:

----------


## ANA100

hvala cure na cestitkama,
ja sam u zadnjih tjedan dana stvarno prosla od alergijskog kihanja, prehlade, zacepljenog nosa, grlobolje, kaslja.. a sinoc sam imala takve probavne smetnje da nisam mogla stajat na nogama! uzasno me je strah da mi sve to nije nekako nastetilo. i jos mi je mala dobila vodene kozice, ja sam ih prebolila, a opet me malo frka. zanima me da li je netko imao takvo iskustvo i da li je sve zavrsilo ok?
puki, pratila sam tvoju pricu kada si ostala trudna, kako bebice?

----------


## bublica3

> hvala cure na cestitkama,
> ja sam u zadnjih tjedan dana stvarno prosla od alergijskog kihanja, prehlade, zacepljenog nosa, grlobolje, kaslja.. a sinoc sam imala takve probavne smetnje da nisam mogla stajat na nogama! uzasno me je strah da mi sve to nije nekako nastetilo. i jos mi je mala dobila vodene kozice, ja sam ih prebolila, a opet me malo frka. zanima me da li je netko imao takvo iskustvo i da li je sve zavrsilo ok?
> puki, pratila sam tvoju pricu kada si ostala trudna, kako bebice?


Draga ANA100, ako si imala vodene kozice (varičele) onda ih sigurno nečeš više dobit! Bez brige budi. Ja sam se raspitivala jer sam se htjela cijepit pošto ih nisam imala. 
Slala sam čak mog tatu koji je pedijatar u infektologa da se raspita bolje o svemu.

----------


## ANA100

hvala, bublice
i ja sam tako mislila ali me uplasila neka dezurna doktorica na pedijatriji koja mi je rekla da se one mogu vratit. ja nisam cula za takav slucaj i uopce mi nije jasno zasto me je isla plasit?!

----------


## taca70

> Taca, šta će reć da ideš u drugog ginekologa? Što je bilo s našim ginićem ?


Ma ne idem ja od naseg dr., u cetvrtak sam kod njega, ali moram brzo djelovati jer nemam vremena za cekanje,a pitanje je kada ce me on moci primiti u postupak.Zato cu prije ljeta odraditi jedan privatno a ako zatreba eto mene opet u Petrovoj.I rado bih da mi on vodi trudnocu gdje god da ju ostvarim, ali o tome se ne usudim ni misliti.

----------


## puki

*ana100*, moje bebice su za sada ok, dobro napreduju samo su u maminom tijelu napravile kaos. Svaka kost u nogama me boli tako da jedva hodam i to je fala Bogu jedina tegoba. Inače još 3tj. i odlazim u Petrovu na odbrojavanje do poroda. *Taca,* puno sreće u postupcima i da se što prije pišemo na trudničkim forumima. To od srca želim svim curkama!!!!  :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:

----------


## ANA100

pozdrav svima,
jutros sam bila na uzvu i situacija je sljedeca: jedna gast. vrecica sa srcekom koje jako kucka i jedna u kojoj se jos ne vidi srcana reakcija. zanima me kako se kod vas koje imate blizanceke srcana reakcija javila?

----------


## bublica3

Ej ANA100  Sretno ti!   :Klap:

----------


## maca2

Bok cure!
Evo ja danas bila na 2. pikici  :D , da mi je netko prije godinu dana rekao da ću se veseliti injekciji rekla bih da je lud   :Laughing:  
Jel' normalno da mjesto uboda bude otečeno,kao mala kvrga mi je skočila, i vruće? Pitam jer jučer toga nije bilo, a i danas me više boli...možda zato što je bila druga sestra, ova mi je nabrzinu sprašila injekciju  :shock: 
Kakvu terapiju ste imale? Ja sam dobila po 2 gonala od 2.-7. dana ciklusa, a 8.dan trebam doći na ultrazvuk kod svoje dr. Nadam se da ću dobiti puno kvalitetnih folikula...

----------


## Mrva

> * Mrva*,  a što kaže tvoj ginekolog?  U principu on kad iscrpi svoje savjete (filaj muža vitaminima, tempirajte odnose i sl.) traži spermiogram (jeste ga radili?) i ak je loš idete u petrovu ili gdje već kod specijalista za MPO 8metode potpomognute oplodnje). 
> 
> Ak je razuman dat će ti odmah uputnicu, malo kukaj, ali i MPO-vcu moraš donijeti spermiogram (MM dobio uputnicu od svoje dr opće prakse), na petrovoj gotov nalaz drugi dan. 
> 
> I da, nazovi petrovu, 091/ 4604 - 723 pa se raspitaj kod sestre kod kojeg bi dr išla, ima ih više, i jedna doktorica ak preferiraš ženske ginekologe.
> 
>  u krajnjoj liniji pitaj koliko košta pregled/razgovor pa ak možeš plati 8to za slučaj da ne nabaviš uputnicu


hvala draga naručena sam kod gina 01.06.

----------


## taca70

Maca, to ti je mala reakcija na ubod, proci ce, ocito imas osjetljivu kozu.Svaki protokol je individualan, ovaj tvoj je neki prosjecni, cak blazi, ali sve ce biti jasnije nakon 1. UZV.
Ja danas nakon 3 sata cekanja dobila termin u 9.mj za IVF.
Obzirom da ne pisem na odbrojavanju jer mi tamo vlada prevelika zbrka i tesko mi je sve to pratiti, sada i ubuduce vibram svima u postupcima i cestitam svim trudnicama .Znaci da se s moje strane to podrazumjeva pa nemojte zamjeriti ako vam se ne javim na odbrojavanju.  :Kiss:

----------


## osijek

Bok cure,
evo da se ja malo uključim iako čitam svaki dan ipak ne pišem često jer nemam šta. Jučer sam kod svog gina pokupila gonale f i sada čekam da se pridružim klubu pikalica što bi moglo biti već možda u ponedjeljak.
Jedva čekam! Nevjerojatno, ali istinito.
Molim vaš savjet gdje da se pikam sestra u bolnici mi je rekla u ruku, a u uputama piše u trbuh ili bedro?

----------


## tinaka

*Osijek*, mene je mm pikao u ruku, svaki dan u drugu, jer nam je tako bilo zgodnije. Al možeš odabrati bilo koje od tih mjesta. Sretno!   :Smile:

----------


## Bebel

> pozdrav svima,
> jutros sam bila na uzvu i situacija je sljedeca: jedna gast. vrecica sa srcekom koje jako kucka i jedna u kojoj se jos ne vidi srcana reakcija. zanima me kako se kod vas koje imate blizanceke srcana reakcija javila?


ANA  :D za srčeko. Mojoj prijateljci se druga srčana reakcija javila tek na idućem pregledu poslije 7 tjedna.
Mislim da je i kod Pandore Aure Monroe, na prvom UZV-u oko 5 tj. bila samo jedna GV i ŽV, ali nisu čuli srčeko. Na idućem pregledu oko 7 tj. su bila oba srčeka.
Sretno   :Love:

----------


## Strike

> ANA100 prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> pozdrav svima,
> jutros sam bila na uzvu i situacija je sljedeca: jedna gast. vrecica sa srcekom koje jako kucka i jedna u kojoj se jos ne vidi srcana reakcija. zanima me kako se kod vas koje imate blizanceke srcana reakcija javila?
> 
> 
> ANA  :D za srčeko. Mojoj prijateljci se druga srčana reakcija javila tek na idućem pregledu poslije 7 tjedna.
> Mislim da je i kod Pandore Aure Monroe, na prvom UZV-u oko 5 tj. bila samo jedna GV i ŽV, ali nisu čuli srčeko. Na idućem pregledu oko 7 tj. su bila oba srčeka.
> Sretno



Jel zna možda koja kako će se radit preko ljeta,kad će biti lab zatvoren?

----------


## osijek

Tinaka, hvala,
ja ću se sama pikati jer MM može jedino pasti u nesvjest, a ne nekog bockati  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## dariaaa

> Tinaka, hvala,
> ja ću se sama pikati jer MM može jedino pasti u nesvjest, a ne nekog bockati




Evo samo da se javim kao prvo puki sretno i vidimo se u Petrovoj a ja se spremam u postupak ali prirodno sljedeći mjesec pa držite mi fige

 :D  :D  :D

----------


## maca2

Bok cure!
Evo ja odradila 10 injekcija za sada ( idem u Petrovu svaki dan, ne usudim se zasada pikati sama )  :Embarassed:  
Sve super prošlo, ne osjećam nikakve posljedice, sutra dobivam zadnje 2 injek. a u utorak sam na ultrazvuku kod svoje dr.
Što se na tom ultrazvuku radi?Pretpostavljam da gleda broj i veličinu folikula?
Kako ste riješile bolovanje, hoće li mi dr. u Petrovoj htjeti napisati preporuku za bolovanje? Moja dr. opće prakse mi je za sada dala 10 dana jer imam anemiju, objasnila sam joj da idem u postupak i moram na injekcije svaki dan, ali kaže da za dalje moram donijeti preporuku ginekologa.

----------


## ZAUZETA

MACA2,  na ultrazvuku uvijek gleda jedno te isto, folikule, broj, veličinu, debljinu endometrija, možda ti produži pikanje, neznam kako folikuli napreduju.
  Uglavnom, kad ona ocijeni da su folikuli spremni reći će ti kad moraš uzeti štopericu (ja imala ovidrelle), i kad ideš na punkciju.

----------


## osijek

Drage moje, imam jedno pitanje kojem možda nije baš ovdje mjesto, ali ne znam gdje dalje bih ga postavila.
S obzirom da sam dosta daleko od Zg zanima me dali postoji neki jeftini, a kulturni smještaj u blizini petrove jel mi nije baš zgodno putovati svaki dan tamo pa nazad.
Ako netko zna nešto molim vas pišite.

----------


## maca2

Danas sam bila na ultrazvuku - 8.dan ciklusa.
Imam 7 folikula veličine 15-15-15-14-13-12-12,endometrij je 7, kaže dr. da je to u redu.
Produžila mi je pikanje na još danas i sutra pa u četvrtak opet na ultrazvuk - računam da će mi vađenje biti taman za vikend   :Evil or Very Mad:   - jel' to znači da mi ih onda vadi onaj ko je dežuran?
Pitanje za vas koje ste išle na aspiraciju - jel' bolno i kakvu anesteziju dobijem?

----------


## kate32

Maca 2, da vadi ti onaj tko je dežuran za vikend. Meni je bila dežurna doc. P, jer mi je aspiracija bila u nedjelju. Aspiracija ti ne boli, dobiješ koktelčić i fino zaspeš ali samo na kratko, dok ti aspiriraju. Sretno  :Smile:

----------


## ZAUZETA

maca2  ne brini za punkciju, samo nemoj ništa jesti ni piti, i sve će proći bezbolno, koncentriraj se na krajnji cilj, držim fige,   :Bye:

----------


## ZAUZETA

Imam pitanje kakva je praksa kod drugih doktora, vis a vis svakakvih nalaza.
Ja sam kod dr. K, i prvi puta kad sam išla na ivf 07. tražio je nalaze hormona, a sad u veljači 09. ni to ni HSG (a radila sam AIH, prije bez da me itko pitao za HSG?? :shock: )

Koliko su ti hormoni važni ili ne?

----------


## ANA100

ja sam morala sakupiti sve nalaze prije prvog postupka, a kasnije sam nosila samo papu i briseve. mislim da je vazno da su brisevi uvijek uredni.

----------


## taca70

Zauzeta, meni je moj dr samo na pocetku ove price trazio hormone, briseve i napravio laparoskopiju skupa sa provjerom prohodnosti jajovoda.Od tada sam odradila 3 aih i 4 ivf-a bez ikakvih dodatnih provjera. Ja sama uradim hormone 1ili2x godisnje i odnesem mu, samo sto on na to uopce ne trza ali ja sam mirnija.Papu nisam radila vise od 2 god., tek prosli tjedan sam konacno to obavila.Mislim da je to vise na nama nego sto oni to smatraju potrebnim.

----------


## maca2

Koji dan vraćaju embrije natrag, 3. ili 5. dan? Preferiraju li u Petrovoj jedan od tih dana ili sve ovisi o kvaliteti?

----------


## Strike

> Koji dan vraćaju embrije natrag, 3. ili 5. dan? Preferiraju li u Petrovoj jedan od tih dana ili sve ovisi o kvaliteti?


Sve ovisi o kvaliteti. A i ako ih je malo onda vrate 3.dan
Mislim da većinom vrate 3.dan   :/

----------


## RuzicaSB

> Drage moje, imam jedno pitanje kojem možda nije baš ovdje mjesto, ali ne znam gdje dalje bih ga postavila.
> S obzirom da sam dosta daleko od Zg zanima me dali postoji neki jeftini, a kulturni smještaj u blizini petrove jel mi nije baš zgodno putovati svaki dan tamo pa nazad.
> Ako netko zna nešto molim vas pišite.


Imas na Srebrnjaku (kod VV) a to ti nije tako daleko ni od Petrove, evo link:
http://www.roda.hr/forum/viewtopic.p...69e3c00993198e

----------


## osijek

Hvala, na adresama za smještaj.
Samo da podjelim malo svoju muku s vama, u išćekivanju sam M da počnem sa pikanjem i naravno ovaj mjesec kasnim trebala je biti u nedjelju, a ono još ništa niti imam kakvih simptoma da bi moglo skoro. Ne znam dali je to podsvjesno od stresa ili koji vrag?

----------


## andrejaaa

osijek iz mojeg iskustva meni M prije postupka obavezno kasni i mislim da je to kod mene od silne želje i iščekivanja da krenemo ponovo. Jesi radila test na T?

----------


## sbonetic

*osijek* ako koristiš suprafact sprey on ti zna odgodit par dan M ali to je normalno

----------


## maca2

Koliko su vam bili folikuli kad su vam ih vadili?
Meni je danas 10.dan a folikuli su 16/16/15/15/14/14/13/12, ovulacija mi je 12.dan pa mi se čini da su mi folikuli dosta mali? 
Računam da ću štopericu dobiti sutra, jer danas još idem na 2 gonala pa sutra opet na ultrazvuk.
Rastu li folikuli nakon štoperice?  :?

----------


## taca70

Maca2, folikuli su ti super i nije vazno kada ti je ovulacija u regularnom ciklusu. Odstupanja kada si u postupku su vrlo cesta i normalna stvar, jer se sve regulira lijekovima.Ne bi me cudilo da ti stoperica bude u subotu jer treba i ove manje jos pogurati.Ja ju dobijem kada mi je vodeci folikul 20mm.Nemas razloga za brigu, sve ti je ok.

----------


## maca2

Hvala taca, baš si me raspoložila!
Ja se sjetim svega što sam trebala pitati kad dođem kući, a kad sam kod dr. šutim ko' "mutava"   :Laughing:  ... a i dr. mi nije nešto pričljiva  :/ 
Samo da sve prođe o.k. i da mi ostane nešto js i za smrznuti da me ne dotuče do kraja negativna beta ( koje ne će biti !!! )   :Grin:

----------


## maca2

Evo me da se malo izjadam jer sam danas luda!  :Evil or Very Mad:  
Bila sam jutros na ultrazvuku - 11.dan ciklusa, cijelo vrijeme mi moja dr. P.B. govori da je sve u redu, folikuli se normalno razvijaju, i u košuljici mi piše da ih je 8 veličine od 16-13 ( takvo je jučer bilo stanje).
Jutros na ultrazvuku doktorica Š., kaže da mijenja moju koja je na odjelu.Prvo pitanje kad je pogledala ultrazvuk - imate li policist. jajnike? Nemam, bila sam na puno ultrazvuka i pregleda,vadila hormone i sve o.k. kod mene ( MM ima OAT ). Kaže ona puni ste folikula, nejednake su veličine - ima ih puno manjih od 13mm i 2 veća od 21mm ( kaže da sumnja da su ti veliki prazni ). Ostale folikule ( njih 8 ) od 14-17, kaže još su male, ne bi ih još vadili - ali estradiol mi je visok. Ja kažem da mi je u prir. ciklusu ovulacija 12.dan ( sutra), i da me strah da ako budemo čekali da će folikule prsnuti ( ona kaže da se to ne može desiti ). Šalje me da opet vadim estradiol i zovem danas oko 16h na odjel da vidim moram li i danas na gonale. Još spominje da će mi nakon aspiracije morati dati neku tekućinu da ne dođe do hiperstimulacije!  :Crying or Very sad:  
Eto, sva sam luda - kako se stanje za 1 dan uspjelo tako promijeniti ili je stvar u dr. - odnosno njihovoj različitoj interpretaciji stanja?

----------


## taca70

Maca2, opet ja prav za odgovor   :Kiss:  .Predpostavljam da si u kratkom protokolu pa da su ti zbog toga veca odstupanja u velicini filokula.Estradiol bi ti trebao biti oko 300pg/ml po folikulu sa zrelom js. pa pokusaj danas to pomnoziti sa brojem folikula da vidis koliko ti je to povisen.Hiperstimulacija se dogada nevezano za PCOS samo sto je ipak cesca s tom dg.Ni pokoji prazan folikul nije rijetkost.Javi popodne kakvo je stanje.

----------


## maca2

Jutros sam "škicnula" u svoju košuljicu i vidjela da je jušer estradiol bio oko 1300 - po tome znači da imam oko 5 zrelih js?
Javim kakvo je stanje danas.
Hvala taco70 na odgovorima- što bih ja bez tebe   :Wink:  
Zna li netko kolika je vjerojatnost da mi folikuli puknu sami od sebe u stimuliranom ciklusu? To mi je najveća noćna mora jer ovulacija bi mi trebala biti sutra.

----------


## maca2

E, da zaboravila napisati - protokol mi je kratki jer sam tek od 2. dana ciklusa na 2 gonala dnevno!

----------


## osijek

ja ne koristim ni superfact niti ništa drugo, a test na T nisam radila jer mi se to čini poprilično nemoguče kada nije bilo T do sada ...
Evo danas kasnim 6 dana!

----------


## maca2

Jutros bila na aspiraciji - ne znam kako je bilo vama ali ja sam je loše podnjela, jako me boljelo i krvarim još uvijek - kaže sestra da je to normalno.
Nitko mi nije rekao koliko su mi folikula izvadili   :Evil or Very Mad:  , sestra je rekla kad sam odlazila kući da dođem u četvrtak ujutro na transfre, nije mi uopće jasno kako već mogu znati da će biti transfera, zar ne treba proći barem jedan dan da se vidi je li došlo do oplodnje i dijele li se stanice pravilno!? :? 
Uglavnom, apsolutno mi ništa nije jasno, a sestra nije bila raspoložena za davanje bilo kakvih informacija - sada ležim kod kuće i gutam ketonale protiv boli te se nadam da će sutra biti bolje...  :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## aenea

I ja sam imala jednu aspiraciju nakon koje sam poprilično krvarila..i to poprilično..rekli mi da otprilike svaka četvrta aspiracija bude popraćena krvarenjem..šaljem ti na pp broj pa nazovi sutra biologa i pitaj za broj stanica i kako teče oplodnja. Sretno!   :Love:

----------


## taca70

Aenea, drago mi je da si opet medu nama.Iako se nisam javljala na forum dok si ti bila aktivnija ovdje, pratila sam tvoju situaciju, posebno sto smo kod istog dr.Jesi u kakvim planovima za dalje?
Maca2, zao mi je da je bolilo, mene svaki put osamute da nista ne osjecam ali obavezno krvarim.Koji dr. ti je radio aspiraciju?Kao sto ti je aenea rekla, nazovi sutra iza 12 lab i pitaj kakvo je stanje.Mislim da ti ni oni nece bas reci brojno stanje ali ce reci da su se oplodile.
Osijek, hoce li ta menga?

----------


## maca2

Hvala *aenea* za broj!
Apiraciju mi je radila moja dr. P.B. - dobila sam i ja anesteziju ali mi je pukla vena u koju su me uboli pa nisam dobila dovoljnu količinu anestezije, a kad me drugi put sestra ubola dr. je već počela vadiiti folikule pa sam mislila da ću se onesvijestiti od boli   :Crying or Very sad:  ...nakon što je počela djelovati bilo je bolje ali tada sam već bila na putu prema sobi.
Uglavnom sve je sad prošlo i samo se nadam dobrim stanicama  :D
Jedino mi i dalje nije jasno zašto mi je sestra rekla da dođem u četvrtak ujutro na transfer kada nema šanse da se već zna jesu li se js oplodile. :?

----------


## aenea

> Aenea, drago mi je da si opet medu nama.Iako se nisam javljala na forum dok si ti bila aktivnija ovdje, pratila sam tvoju situaciju, posebno sto smo kod istog dr.Jesi u kakvim planovima za dalje?


  :Love:  naravno da sam u planovima..evo, peremo po prirodnjacima opet, prije 3 dana bio neslavan završetak još jednog pokušaja i idemo dalje u još jedan prirodni prije ljeta pa ću vidjet sa dr. što ćemo dalje..

----------


## osijek

Taca 70, još ništa od menge, ali jučer su me počele boliti grudi, a danas sam nervozna od jutra, tako da mislim da će biti nešto. Ovo kašnjenje me samo zbunilo i zeznulo jer sam se baš bila pripremila psihićki za početak, a ono odgoda. Tako da sam sada malo nervozna zbog svega toga! Ali bit će bolje kada sve krene, nadam se.

----------


## taca70

Maca2, ne moze sestra znati da ce biti transfer, one to kazu jer bi tako trebalo biti a ako nema nista u cetvrtak dobijes otpusno i kuci.Ali to je srecom rijetko u stimuliranim postupcima.
Aenea, super za akciju i svaka cast za hrabrost i upornost.Puno srece ti zelim i javljaj nam kako ide.
Osijek, znam kako je to s planovima.I meni se cini da mi se u pravilu dogadaju stvari koje nisam predvidjela a sve sto isplaniram padne u vodu.Do sada sam se masu puta uvjerila u to ali i dalje uporno planiram.Valjda ova nasa borba ne ide drugacije.

----------


## maja8

maca2 ja ti preporučujem da ih danas zovneš tako je i meni svaki put bilo kad sam bila gore samo mi reknu da dođem za 3 dana a ja bi uvijek zovnula i pitaj sve što te zanima, ali bi meni i biologica i na transferu pojasnila koliko ih je i kakvi su.  Sretno draga i moja jedna kolegica je danas gore na transferu pa vam želim od   :Heart:   da vam uspije

----------


## aenea

> Aenea, super za akciju i svaka cast za hrabrost i upornost.Puno srece ti zelim i javljaj nam kako ide.


  :Kiss:

----------


## aenea

> Aenea, super za akciju i svaka cast za hrabrost i upornost.Puno srece ti zelim i javljaj nam kako ide.


  :Kiss:

----------


## maca2

Drage moje, upravo zvala laboratorij - kažu sve u redu, stanice su se oplodile ( na transferu će reći koliko ih je ), trebam zvati opet sutra da mi kažu hoće li transfer biti 3. ili 5. dan! :D 
Tako sam sretna, kao da sam osvojila na lotu!  :Laughing:

----------


## maja8

maca2 :D  :D  :D  za embrije

----------


## ZAUZETA

maca2 super vijesti :D , pola posla si odradila sad čekamo novosti

Osijek, pa daj jedan tersatić napravi, za nas... da se veselimo, možda se iznenadiš :D

----------


## ZAUZETA

tersatić= testić  :Laughing:

----------


## osijek

ZAUZETA, budući da po osječaju i simptomima M bi trebala se uskoro mogla pojaviti, odlučila sam se strpiti još ovaj tjedan. Kada ne bi ni ovaj tjedan ništa bilo onda bi radila testić. I ja bih bila najsretnija da jednom u životu vidim pozitivan znak na testiću.  :Grin:

----------


## maca2

Kod mene transfer sutra - malo mi je žao jer sam čula da su stanice kvalitetnije ako se vraćaju 5.dan.
Još uvijek krvarim, iako je prošlo već 2 dana od aspiracije - jel' to normalno?
Rekli su mi da pijem 3x1 utrogestan do transfera, to još nisam čula a sestra mi nije rekla zbog čega to.Promjećujem da mi se od utrogestana jako spava i imam zatvor   :Evil or Very Mad:   - normalno?

----------


## tinaka

*Maco*, na žalost, to ti je normalno od utrogestana. Pokušaj jesti što laganiju hranu i puno mliječnih proizvoda (to barem meni donekle poboljšava situaciju). Sretno.   :Smile:

----------


## osijek

Samo da se pohvalim, jutros je stigla moja M. Znači od sutra sam pikalica. Nezgoda mi je to što ću sutra biti u Zg na sajmu baš kada budem trebala primiti pikicu pa si razmišljam kako da to izvedem. Ima li tko kakvu ideju?

----------


## Strike

> Samo da se pohvalim, jutros je stigla moja M. Znači od sutra sam pikalica. Nezgoda mi je to što ću sutra biti u Zg na sajmu baš kada budem trebala primiti pikicu pa si razmišljam kako da to izvedem. Ima li tko kakvu ideju?


Onda ćemo se možda sresti u bolnici,meni je danas drugi dan pikanja

----------


## maca2

Bok curke!
Ja danas bila na transferu - vratili mi 3 "mrvice", jednu 8,6, i 4 staničnu.
Kaže biolog da je ova 8-stanična vrlo perspektivna a i ova od 6 je dobra.
Nažalost za zamrznuti nemam ništa jer ove ostale 2 što su se oplodile nisu bile dobre.
Na aspiraciji su mi izvadili 10 folikula, 6 bilo zrelo, 5 se oplodilo i 3 mi vratili - sve u svemu i nije loše!   :Grin:  
Betu vadim 16.6. - ako do tada ne dode "vještica" ( a ne će )!  :Mad:  
Na što se točno misli kada kažu mirovanje, znam da na posao ne ću ići ali me zanima jel' moram strogo ležati, ono krevet-wc ili se mogu kretati po kući i nakon 2 dana ići van u laganu šetnju.
Danas sam par sati baš strogo ležala ali više ne mogu pa sam se preselila pred tv i komp. - samo pazim da su mi noge i guza pod jastukom na povišenom.
E da, danas bila užasna gužva - 6 aspiracija i 2 transfera, ostali bez kreveta u sobi pa sam transfer čekala sjedeći na stolici u spavaćici - gologuza!  :Laughing:

----------


## taca70

Maca2, pod mirovanjem se misli da ne dizes nista tesko, ne zamaras se i ne seksas se do bete.Sve mozes laganini, lezanje cak i ne previse jer krv mora cirkulirati kroz sve nase organe.Sretno.
Ja sam u srijedu pocela s decapeptylom ali ovaj put sam u Viliju pa cemo vidjeti da li se vracam u Petrovu ili ne.
Osijek, kakav protokol imas?

----------


## osijek

Protokol je 2 i 3 dan ciklusa po 3 Gonal F-a, 4,5,6 dan 2 Gonal F-a i 7 dan u 7 ujutro ultrazvuk.
sada ti meni reci kakav je to protokol budući je meni ovo prvi put nemam pojma kakav je.
Šta misliš koliko bi to moglo otprilike trajati do aspiracije?

Jučer sam ipak išla u Petrovu po svoju prvu pikicu jer mi je bilo usput i srela sam tamo dvije ženske da ne kažem gospođe , ne znam dali je koja od njih ovdje na forumu prisutna?

----------


## taca70

Osijek, to ti je kratki protokol samo sto se uglavnom uz stimulaciju dobija i decapeptyl, ja nisam imala tako kao ti.Dan aspiracije nam je svima potpuno nepredvidiv jer je jako ovisan o masu faktora.Jos je prerano za procjene.Sretno.

----------


## aenea

> Jučer sam ipak išla u Petrovu po svoju prvu pikicu jer mi je bilo usput i srela sam tamo dvije ženske da ne kažem gospođe , ne znam dali je koja od njih ovdje na forumu prisutna?


Ja sam ženska i gospođa i bila sam jučer tamo, ali na uzv, ne na pikici  :Grin:

----------


## mazica79

Bok cure,
imam jedno pitanjce. Godinu dana smo po bolnici u Petrovoj no još nisamo imali nikakav postupak, sad smo naručeni u 2.mj./2010 za IVF, ali se razmišljamo otići u međuvremenu i na pregled na VV, da li je to moguće?

----------


## mala2

> Bok cure,
> imam jedno pitanjce. Godinu dana smo po bolnici u Petrovoj no još nisamo imali nikakav postupak, sad smo naručeni u 2.mj./2010 za IVF, ali se razmišljamo otići u međuvremenu i na pregled na VV, da li je to moguće?


naravno, ja sam imala termin u petrovoj u 10.mj, a na SD u 5.mj.

----------


## mazica79

Super Mala2, idemo se onda odmah sutra naručiti na VV da krenemo i tamo jer ne znamo više ni sami šta bi. Spermiogram se u godinu dana promjenio iz tereto u astenoterato, a nismo se poamknuli s mjesta.

----------


## Gosparka

Evo još jedne pikalice, zapravo čekam sutra/prekosutra za start...stomak već boli  :Smile:  
Al me sad nešto muči..ako dobijem popodne, to već znam, računam sutra kao prvi dan..a na UZV se trebam javiti 7 dc. To mi onda pada iduća nedjelja. Kako onda? Jel ima tko iskustva s time?   
Ima li još tko da će se motati po Petrovoj sljedeći tjedan?   :Kiss:

----------


## Strike

> Evo još jedne pikalice, zapravo čekam sutra/prekosutra za start...stomak već boli  
> Al me sad nešto muči..ako dobijem popodne, to već znam, računam sutra kao prvi dan..a na UZV se trebam javiti 7 dc. To mi onda pada iduća nedjelja. Kako onda? Jel ima tko iskustva s time?   
> Ima li još tko da će se motati po Petrovoj sljedeći tjedan?




Mi ćemo biti u utorak u Petrovoj,na prvom uzv

----------


## maca2

> Bok cure,
> imam jedno pitanjce. Godinu dana smo po bolnici u Petrovoj no još nisamo imali nikakav postupak, sad smo naručeni u 2.mj./2010 za IVF, ali se razmišljamo otići u međuvremenu i na pregled na VV, da li je to moguće?


Ja sam dobila termin prošle godine za 5/09 u Petrovoj, željela sam otići i na VV pa vidjeti što nam tamo kažu i uzeti i tamo termin ali mi je moja gin. rekla da mi ne može dati 2 uputnice za istu stvar na 2 razl.mjesta i da se to tako ne radi   :Evil or Very Mad:  , sad mi je žao što nisam inzistirala ili potražila dr. ginekologa jer sam čula već za par slučajeva gdje parovi idu usporedno na 2 klinike!

----------


## tinaka

Maca2, tvoj soc.ginekolog ti ne daje uputnicu za IVF kada ideš na prvi put,već za obični pregled, a ne znam zašto ti to ne bi dala, a ti kasnije ionako sama odlučuješ gdje želiš ići na postupak.

----------


## maca2

> Maca2, tvoj soc.ginekolog ti ne daje uputnicu za IVF kada ideš na prvi put,već za obični pregled, a ne znam zašto ti to ne bi dala, a ti kasnije ionako sama odlučuješ gdje želiš ići na postupak.


Krivo sam napisala - nije mi htjela dati običnu uputnicu za pregled na VV, iako je znala za dijagnozu MM i kada idemo na postupak u Petrovu. Rekla je da ne mogu ići na VV kad sam se već prijavila u Petrovoj. Ja sam htjela otići tamo na razgovor s nalazima i vidjeti što nam oni kažu i kada bi mogli doći kod njih na VV na red, ali ova moja je rekla da mi je prošli mjesec već pisala jednu uputnicu za pregled i da više ne mogu dobiti!  :Evil or Very Mad:  
Poslije sam čula da nije bila u pravu ali tada mi se datum u Petrovoj već opasno približio, ako budem morala opet u postupak i bude mi radila probleme def. mijenjam ginekologa.
 :/ 
Radila mi je probleme i prije par mjeseci kada sam išla privatno na AIH, nije mi htjela napisati preporuku za bolovanje - po njenom nemam pravo ako sam išla privatno! :shock:  Nije mi se dalo s njom natezati pa sam objasnila situaciju dr. opće prakse koja mi je bez problema napisala bolovanje na neku drugu šifru ( jer ne može pisati ginekološko bolovanje bez preporuke ginekologa).
Sve u svemu kad razmislim ne znam kog vraga još radim kog nje...  :Laughing:

----------


## osijek

Strike, možda smo se i sreli u petak na pikici?
Ja sam pregurala vikend uspjela sam sa pikanjem u subotu i nedjelju obavila sam to sama i sada sam već poluprofesionalac.
Ima par stvari koje mi se čini da su nuspojave od svega toga, ali nisam sigurna dali si umišljam pa me zanima koje ste vi simptome imali i dali ste ih imali prilikom uzimanja gonala f?

----------


## Strike

> Strike, možda smo se i sreli u petak na pikici?
> Ja sam pregurala vikend uspjela sam sa pikanjem u subotu i nedjelju obavila sam to sama i sada sam već poluprofesionalac.
> Ima par stvari koje mi se čini da su nuspojave od svega toga, ali nisam sigurna dali si umišljam pa me zanima koje ste vi simptome imali i dali ste ih imali prilikom uzimanja gonala f?


Nismo se srele jer ja se tu kod nas doma pikam,nisam iz Zg. Mi sutra dolazimo na prvi uzv. Kakve simptome?Ja ih nikad nisam imala,jedino probadanja u jajnicima,sad jako malo i proziran iscjedak. I pod kraj sam jedino malo napuhnuta

----------


## osijek

> osijek prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Samo da se pohvalim, jutros je stigla moja M. Znači od sutra sam pikalica. Nezgoda mi je to što ću sutra biti u Zg na sajmu baš kada budem trebala primiti pikicu pa si razmišljam kako da to izvedem. Ima li tko kakvu ideju?
> 
> 
> Onda ćemo se možda sresti u bolnici,meni je danas drugi dan pikanja


Moja greška krivo sam ovo bila protumačila!
Što se simptoma tiče, malo mi je čudno u glavi skroz nije da me boli glava nego onako nekako teško, čak imam osječaj da mi ponekad pišti u ušima, a što je čudno postala sam još veća flegma nego što sam bila do sada što smatram pozitivnim. I nekako mi se stalno drijema zbog svega toga.

----------


## osijek

Imam jedno bitno pitanje. Tek danas sam vidjela da u onoj uputi što svi dobijemo piše da se prvi dan ciklusa obavijesti doktor odnosno bolnica kako bi doktor znao da je postupak započeo. Ja nisam nikome ništa javila, a u srijedu idem na ultrazvuk. Nije mi sestra to spomenula kada sam bila u bolnici po protokol. Jesam li ja trebala to napraviti???
Molim brzi odgovor od iskusnih stignem još eventualno sutra nazvati ako moram.   :?

----------


## ZAUZETA

Osijek, praksa je da se zove prvi ili drugi dan ciklusa da prije nego kreneš sa pikanjem provjeiš jel vrijede dogovori, dali je možda dr. spriječen, ili možda biolozi nemogu odraditi svoj dio itd. znaći, trebala si nazvati.
 Nazovi sutra obavezno i objasni da si previsjela to, a da si počela sa injekcijama pa ćeš vidjeti što će ti reći konkretno. Mislim da nebi trebala imati frke ak je sve ok kod njih. Uputnicu za uzv imaš?

----------


## Strike

> Osijek, praksa je da se zove prvi ili drugi dan ciklusa da prije nego kreneš sa pikanjem provjeiš jel vrijede dogovori, dali je možda dr. spriječen, ili možda biolozi nemogu odraditi svoj dio itd. znaći, trebala si nazvati.
>  Nazovi sutra obavezno i objasni da si previsjela to, a da si počela sa injekcijama pa ćeš vidjeti što će ti reći konkretno. Mislim da nebi trebala imati frke ak je sve ok kod njih. Uputnicu za uzv imaš?


Ja uvijek zovem dr.prvi dan menstruacije i onda mi on kaže dal mogu il ne početi sa pikanjem. Pošto su mene uzeli u postupak,onda vjerojatno možeš i ti,ovisno kod kojeg si dr.

----------


## osijek

Ja sam kod doktora K, a uputnicu imam kako su mi rekli za bolničko liječenje IVF/ET. Ništa zvati ću sada odmah od jutra.

----------


## osijek

Evo samo kratko, javila sam se u bolnicu sve OK. ja odlazim danas u Zg i neću imati pristup kompu stoga poželite mi sreću i čujemo se tek nakon aspiracije ili možda ćak i transfera.
Pozdrav svima i svima puno sreće u postupcima!  :Love:

----------


## maca2

Sretno osijek!
Želim ti barem 2 bebice!
Ja još čekam 8 dana do bete i već sam luda - simptoma nemam nikakvih pa ni baš ne miriši na dobro...  :Sad:  
ET sam imala 17 dan ciklusa koji kod mene traju 25 dana - tako da bih već u petak trebala dobiti mengu ako nismo uspjeli...luda sam!

----------


## Gosparka

Pozdrav cure,
evo i ja sam danas postala pikalica, na prvom UZV-u sam u nedjelju. Jutros sam zvala kliniku i rečeno mi je kako uopće neće biti moje dr. P.-B. jer je na g/o sve do polovine 7.mj. E baš sam pegula...ona zna cijelu moju situaciju, znam da me neće vratiti doma jer folikuli sporo rastu već tjeramo do kraja...Sestra mi je rekla da je zamjena dr. K i doktorica čini mi se neko prezime sa Š... ima li tko iskustva s ovim doktorima?

----------


## ZAUZETA

Ja sam kod dr. K i nemam prigovora. Ne priča puno i malo se čini hladan ali ak dođeš sa spremnim pitanjima objasni ti sve. A dok radi postupke sve pohvale, stvarno napravi brzo i bezbolno

----------


## miki

cure  dr. K. je veliki stručnjak i samo se opustite,nemojte se sramiti,budite otvorene on vam to voli .svi su oni dobri kad je vama dobro zato pozitivno i da dođu sto prije vasi smotuljčići!

----------


## puki

Cure, di ste? Evo, samo da vas pozdravim i poželim sreću svima.....   :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:

----------


## maca2

Evo ja brojim još 2 dana do bete i mislim da ću poluditi!
Glupača sam išla raditi test 6dpt ( ne znam koji mi je vrag bio) i naravno da je bio negativan - samo sam se naživcirala!
Od 8dpt pa nadalje imam probadanje u jajnicima i kao neke grčeve - isto kao što se osjećam pred M, M nije došla ( a nadam se da niti ne će ) a trebala je u petak ( nikada u životu mi nije kasnila ) pa ja to uzimam kao dobar znak!   :Smile:  
Smatram se trudnom dok se ne dokaže suprotno!  :Laughing:

----------


## Strike

> Evo ja brojim još 2 dana do bete i mislim da ću poluditi!
> Glupača sam išla raditi test 6dpt ( ne znam koji mi je vrag bio) i naravno da je bio negativan - samo sam se naživcirala!
> Od 8dpt pa nadalje imam probadanje u jajnicima i kao neke grčeve - isto kao što se osjećam pred M, M nije došla ( a nadam se da niti ne će ) a trebala je u petak ( nikada u životu mi nije kasnila ) pa ja to uzimam kao dobar znak!   
> Smatram se trudnom dok se ne dokaže suprotno!




Ti grčevi su ti dobar znak,i ja sam ih imala,al 3.,4.,i 5. dan od ET.
Jel ide koja sutra na aspiraciju ili ET?

----------


## maca2

Moja beta 11 dpt 0,32   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:  
Nažalost to je to...nisam se nešto previše niti nadala ali svejedno me jako pogodilo   :Sad:  
Trebat će mi par dana da se saberem i odlučim što dalje.
Znate li primaju li u Petrovoj u prirodne postupke brzo nakon stimuliranog ili moram opet čekati nekoliko mjeseci? Ja bih što prije...

----------


## taca70

Maca2. jako mi je zao ali znas vec onu:Sto nas ne ubije-jaca nas.Brzo se javi nova nada i snaga za dalje.Za prirodne ti ovisi od dr., dijagnoze, opterecenosti.S nekima se dogovori lakse a s nekima teze.U pravilu moras sacekati barem jedan ciklus da ti se stanje normalizira a u ovom slucaju ti je to 9.mj zbog odmora.

----------


## nirvana

Dobro jutro svima. Da li je netko od vas vadio slobodni i ukupni testosteron u Petrovoj? Zanima me samo koliko dugo se čekaju nalazi?

----------


## osijek

Cure evo mene malo natrag.
Prekjuče sam bila na aspiraciji i vrtila se kući sutra je ET. Jučer sam zvala labaratorij jer me biolog malo isprepado, nakon aspiracije me došao pitati za mužev nalaz jer kao ne vidi ništa prije centrifugiranja, ali kad sam mu rekla da je tako bilo i kada smo radili spremiogram pa je nakon centrifugiranja bilo 11+1 spremić rekao je onda dobro. Pokazala sam mu nalaz i rekao je onda će valjda i sada biti OK. Zato sam ja jučer zvala i sestra je rekla sve je OK ne brinite se ET u petak. Eto to je sve što znam držite fige od sutra pa na dalje.
Sada trebam savjet što nakon transfera u smislu mirovanja itd...

----------


## taca70

Osijek, drago mi je da je sve dobro ispalo, odmaraj i zelim ti puno strpljenja da docekas svoj +.Savjeta o (ne)mirovanju nakon ET-a imas jako puno, evo bas prije par dana je otvorena jedna tema o tome.Samo laganini i bice sve ok.Sretno.

----------


## ANA100

pozdrav, curke
dugo me nije bilo pa saljem   :Love:  onima koje nisu uspjele i drzim fige onima u postupku.
kod mene je situacija jos prilicno neizvjesna, na zadnjem uzvu su kucala oba srceka ali je doktor rekao da ce jedno u narednim tjednima vrlo vjerojatno  odumrijeti jer je jedan manji od drugoga za oko 2 tjedna. 2.7. idemo na kontrolu pa cemo znati vise. ako je netko imao slicnu situaciju dobro bi mi dosla svaka informacija, pogotovo ako  je zavrsilo dobro.

----------


## Gosparka

Evo sam se i ja uspjela uhvatiti kompa  :Smile:  
Još sam u Zg, danas mi je 16. dc, do sada primila 58 M...ufffff...malo mi je i dojadilo. Ne znam jel koja od vas tamo, jer se već par tura cura izmijenilo, samo se ja ne dam   :Laughing:  
Uglavnom, nadam se da će štoperica biti u ova dva dana, držite mi fige barem da dođem do kraja  :Smile: 
Svim curkama koje su u postupku, pikalice, čekalice, želim da najprije sve prođe u najboljem redu, a zatim da im jedno lijepo    :Heart:  zakuca u buši  :Smile:

----------


## miki

meni se na prvom uzv vidjela jedna vrecica deset dana kasnije druga oi srcana akcija primile su se obje mrve ali da je bilo sve neizvjesno bilo je ali sam slusala doktore u Petrovoj i nadala se najboljem kasnije kako je trudnoca napredovala uvijek je bilo razlike u njihovoj procjeni velicine beba ali tako je kod svakoga.samo optimisticno i biti ce dobro.
svim curama zelim uspjesne postupke,sto ljepsu trudnocu i zdrave bebe!!

----------


## Gost 1

Molim pomoć, za hitan kontakt mi treba privatni br. telefona/mobitela prof. Šimunića.

Molim, ako ga koja od vas ima neka mi javi na pp.

Nije za potrebe postupka, već vezano za Prijedlog mpo zakona.

Hvala!

----------


## Strike

Gdje je naša *osijek*? Kako je prošao ET?

----------


## osijek

Evo mene na kratko, ET bio 19.06. i prošao u redu vračena 3 zametka 2 osmostanična i 1 šestostanični, biolog misli da imaju dobre šanse biološki gledano naravno, a ja sam odmirovala 9 dana i u ponedjeljak idem raditi pa čemo se češće čuti odnosno pisati. Svaki dan se osječam drugačije pa ne znam što da mislim dali će biti uspješno ili ne!

----------


## osijek

ovdje više nikoga nema?

----------


## Strike

> ovdje više nikoga nema?


Evo mene,ja danas dobila krvarenje, 10.dpt ili 15.dpo
Kako si ti osijek?

----------


## Gosparka

Evo i mene  :Smile: 
jučer mi je bio ET. Nakon 58 Menopura dobiveno 8 js, od toga 4 nezrele, a od 4 zrele vraćene dvije i to 10-stanična i 12-stanična. Sad sam čekalica ß, nadajmo se pozitivne  :D 
Inače, ovaj put nisam baš naj. U prošlom postupku nisam imala nikakvih problema, al u ovom me stalno nešto muči...napuhanost, teže dišem, meka stolica..vjerovatno od previše M. Sad mi najveći problem predstavlja stavljanje utrića jer iza toga imam jake grčeve koji traju jedno 1-2 min. i onda prestane  :? to mi baš čudno jer za vaginalno nema nikakvih nuspojava. Jes da mi je jučer doktorica na transferu malo više čačkala dole nego ostalima, rekla mi je da mi je morala malo povući cerviks, pa se mislim da nije zbog toga, malo izritirano ili što. 
Danas sam prešla 600 km do doma i na autoputu sam ih ipak rađe popila.

----------


## Strike

Ne brini,to ti je vjerojatno od toga što ti je malo povukla cerviks,bude ti prošlo. Nisu ti ništa smrznuli?

----------


## Gosparka

> Evo mene,ja danas dobila krvarenje, 10.dpt ili 15.dpo
> Kako si ti osijek?



Žao mi je Strike   :Kiss:  držim fige da sljedeći put bude onaj pravi  :Smile:  Čuvaj se i ustraj i dalje, nema nam druge.

----------


## Gosparka

bem ti dial-up   :Evil or Very Mad:  

ne, nisu ništa jer od te 4 zrele su se samo dvije oplodile. eto, sa 8 sam pala na 2, ali Bože moj i to je super  :Smile: 
inače, bila nas je puna soba i baš smo se lijepo družile čekajući ishode i sve smo na kraju bile sretne. samo jedna cura je imala 2 za smrznuti, nama ostalima su vraćena ili 1 ili 2.

----------


## Strike

> bem ti dial-up   
> 
> ne, nisu ništa jer od te 4 zrele su se samo dvije oplodile. eto, sa 8 sam pala na 2, ali Bože moj i to je super 
> inače, bila nas je puna soba i baš smo se lijepo družile čekajući ishode i sve smo na kraju bile sretne. samo jedna cura je imala 2 za smrznuti, nama ostalima su vraćena ili 1 ili 2.


Meni su izvadili 17 j.s.,od tih 8 vodećih,vratili 2 blastice,a za ostalo mi nisu ništa rekli. Vjerojatno onda ništa nisu ni smrznuli. A njoj su rekli da će smrznuti?

----------


## Gosparka

Da, rekli su joj, jasno i glasno. Baš sam se sama prije toga pitala, s obzirom na ovu cijelu situaciju oko "Zakona" hoće li biti kakvih promjena glede toga, ali eto, nije.

----------


## Strike

> Da, rekli su joj, jasno i glasno. Baš sam se sama prije toga pitala, s obzirom na ovu cijelu situaciju oko "Zakona" hoće li biti kakvih promjena glede toga, ali eto, nije.


Onda mi vjerojatno nisu bili za smrznuti.Da,i ja sam se to prije pitala,pa sam mislila da možda već sada ne smiju smrzavat. Jel ima kakvih novih trudnica u Petrovoj,nisi ništa čula?

----------


## osijek

Ja sam dobro, ona prejaka napuhnutost mi se čini mi se malo smanjila, a i  grudi me drugačije bole. Sada mi je stomak skroz tvrd i baš ga osijetim kad legnem ili ga pokušam uvuči i pojavile su mi se plave vene na stomaku i grudima baš onako se vide, a grudi su mi isto baš popunjene i teške. Inače se osječam ok. više mi se ne vrti toliko u glavi kao iz početka jedino me povremeno štrecne u donjem dijelu trbuha.

----------


## Gosparka

> Onda mi vjerojatno nisu bili za smrznuti.Da,i ja sam se to prije pitala,pa sam mislila da možda već sada ne smiju smrzavat. Jel ima kakvih novih trudnica u Petrovoj,nisi ništa čula?



Stvarno nisam ništa čula, a znaš kako je tamo, uvijek neka strka, nemaš kad ni pitat što te zanima. Dok dođem do Dr. već pola zaboravim što mi je bilo na umu   :Smile:  A ovaj put sam promijenila pet doktora, tako da...

----------


## Luky

Evo da se  i ja javim nakon Rijeke i neuspjelog IVF-a,sad sam u Petrovoj za 9.mjesec.
Nemam iskustva sa SUPREFACT SPRAYOM,pa ako netko ima molila bih za neke informacije.
Prethodnu terapiju sam započinjala sa DECAPEPTIL injekcijama.

----------


## mala zvončica

Bok svima!
Nova sam,ali imam odlicne vijesti! Kao sto pise u potpisu,nakon 1. stimuliranog IVF-a u Petrovoj,postala sam trudna :D Za svo osoblje Petrove imam samo pohvale,svi su mi bili divni!
Puno hvala i svim forumasicama jer sam skupila puno korisnih informacija u vrijeme iscekivanja bete.Beta mi je 14 dpt bila 545!
Osijek,ima li sto novo? samo mirno..

----------


## pčelica2009

da li netko zna kako je ime doc.Baldani?

----------


## pčelica2009

Zvončice,čestitam :D

----------


## mala zvončica

Ne stignem sad googlat,ali jednom sam naletjela na popis svih doktora,mislim da na sluzbenim stranicama Petrove..

Svim curama u svim postupcima-SRETNO!  :Smile:

----------


## andrejaaa

Dinka Pavičić-Baldani

----------


## pčelica2009

THANKS  :Kiss:

----------


## osijek

> Bok svima!
> Nova sam,ali imam odlicne vijesti! Kao sto pise u potpisu,nakon 1. stimuliranog IVF-a u Petrovoj,postala sam trudna :D Za svo osoblje Petrove imam samo pohvale,svi su mi bili divni!
> Puno hvala i svim forumasicama jer sam skupila puno korisnih informacija u vrijeme iscekivanja bete.Beta mi je 14 dpt bila 545!
> Osijek,ima li sto novo? samo mirno..


sutra je ß, drži fige. Do sada sam bila mirna, ali danas sam malo bezvezna!

----------


## osijek

Da se i ovdje pohvalim, ß danas 18 dpt veća od 5000!

----------


## ivana78

:D  :D  :D  bravoooo, čestitam! Tek sam se neki dan učlanila, ali pratim rodu 4 duuuge godine, posebno Vas cure iz Petrove. Osijek kod koga si u postupku? Moj je dr. K.

----------


## osijek

I moj je doc.K

----------


## ivana78

:D  baš mi je drago. Ja sam njegova pacijentica, prva dva puta mi je on bio u postupku, a treći put (zadnji) je bio skroz negdje odsutan, ja si skroz mislila treća sreća bit će kod njega, kad ono njega nema ni na aspiraciji ni transferu  :Crying or Very sad:   Sad sam u 10/09 u postupku, nadam se da će on biti tamo, baš sam se nekako na njega navikla... (kao drugi muž   :Rolling Eyes:  ). Pošto si sada u postupku bila, jesi li možda načula kada će na GO?

----------


## osijek

Danas su mi rekli da je na godišnjem mislim tamo do 8. mjeseca

----------


## Gosparka

*osijek*  :D  :D  :D  :D   :Love:   :Love:   čestitam od srca !!!!!!!

Ajme, nešto je krenulo opet u Petrovoj  :D  :D nadam se da ću se i ja pridružiti popisu u ponedjeljak  :Smile:  I držim fige za još 4 cure koje su bile sa mnom u sobi na ET-u.  :Love:

----------


## ZAUZETA

osijek, baš mi je drago zbog tebe, i zbog dr.K, i ja sam njegova pacijentica i sver najbolje mogu reći o njemu. Suupeeeer :D

----------


## mala zvončica

Osijek,cestitam :D  :D  :D 
Reci mi,molim te,koliko su ti embrija vratili? Kad ides na Uzv?
Da li su ti ista rekli,koliko bi to moglo biti djece :D 
Ja sam jucer vadila kontrolnu betu,i 21 dpt je beta bila malo preko 5 ooo.
Doktor mi je na godisnjem,ali su me isprepadali da idem brzo na Uzv,jer da je to visoka beta,da pogledaju da neki embrio nije zapeo u jajovodu i da mi ne izazove vanmatericnu.Imaju li te visoke bete veze s IVF postupkom? Da li je itko imao visoku betu?

----------


## TARA M

Osijek čestitam !! :D  :D  :D od srca !

 ja sam u 11/09 prvi put u postupku , daj Bože ovakav ishod ....

----------


## ivana78

A gdje nam je nestala Osijek :?

----------


## TARA M

mislim da je Osijek na jednom od foruma napisala da mora u bolnicu ..

----------


## pčelica2009

ima hiperstimulaciju-u bolnici je.

----------


## ivana78

ja ne kužim, pa kako hiperstimulaciju nakon transfera, i toliko dugo vremena?  To oko hiperstimulacije mi nije baš jasno :?

----------


## pčelica2009

to se zna dogoditi i nije neubičajeno.Sigurno su je ostavili zbog mjera predostrožnosti jer je ipak trudnica.

----------


## mala zvončica

Ja isto lezim u Petrovoj,imam prijeteci hematom i hiperstimulaciju jajnika.
Ali i jedno malo   :Heart:  koje kuca..nadam se najboljem!

----------


## TARA M

Osijek , zvončica , držim fige ! :D  :D  :D 

 :Heart:

----------


## sbonetic

*zvončice* puno~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~da sve bude u redu!

----------


## ivana78

Osijek, Zvončica, samo hrabro :D  :D  :D

----------


## Gosparka

evo da i ovdje prijavim negativnu betu. Svim ostalim curama želim puno sreće u postupcima i da što prije postanu mame   :Love:

----------


## sbonetic

*Gosparka* žao mi je!   :Love:

----------


## mala zvončica

Gosparka,žao mi je! Glava gore!   :Sad:  bude bolje
Sbonetic, sretno,vidim da si mlada,na vrijeme si krenula..ja sam 81..

----------


## IRENA456

osijek i mala zvončica odmrajte i čuvajte  svoje  :Saint:

----------


## IRENA456

:Embarassed:  odmrajte=odmarajte  :Embarassed:

----------


## pinny

Bok svima!

Dosta dugo pratim ovaj forum a tek sada sam se registrirala. Moj postupak u Petrovoj je tek u sijecnju sljedece godine. To mi je prvi ivf postupak preko hzzo-a. Imali smo jedan postupak u privatnoj klinici u zg-u ali eto zavrsio je sa negativnom betom. Razmisljali smo opet pokusati na jesen ali novi zakon nas je stavio opet na razmisljanje. Mislim da cu sada sacekati sijecanj. 
Ja se osjecam kao da su mi sva vrata zatvorena i stvarno ne znam kako dalje. Tek sam krenula sa svojim postupcima a drzava mi je na put stavila veliki znak stop.
Svima   :Kiss:

----------


## mala zvončica

pimmy,a koliko imas godina? u cemu je problem?

----------


## pinny

Imam 34 godine. Kod mene su zacepljeni jajovodi (obavljena laparaskopija u Petrovoj) a  kod MM je sve u redu. 5 godina smo u braku. Sve ove godine mi je socijalni ginic govorio da se opustim i da ne cackam previse a ja sam u vise navrata trazila uputnicu za dalje (mislim na Zagreb).
Svi nalazi sto smo do sada napravili su bili u redu. Isli smo i na ciljane odnose i na folikulometriju (uz klomifene i mjerenje bazalne temp.) Ovo je sve prethodilo laparaskopiji. U Petrovoj mi je preporucen ivf i upisani smo za sijecanj 2010.

----------


## mala zvončica

Joj pinny,zao mi je,sve su nas malo zeznuli socijalni ginici..moja je meni isto prodavala narodnu medicinu,ali bar mi je dala uputnice,ali to valjda zato jer sam imala operaciju..uglavnom,imas pravo izabrati socijalnog ginica,i bjez od ove ako ti nije bas jer ces kad udes u postupak morat stalno nesto traziti od nje..
Ja ti jedan jajovod nemam,a drugi isto zacepljen(sve od endometrioze) i adenomiozu u maternici,pa je super ispalo.Sad cuvam trudnocu,jer imam hematom pa strogo mirujem.
Sad do postupka lijepo uzivaj,odmaraj,radi na imunitetu i nemoj se bojati,nije strasno,mene nije nista boljelo  :Smile:  pitaj ako te sto zanima!

Osijek,kako si?

----------


## osijek

Evo mene na kratko, izašla sam iz bolnice iako na vlastiti zahtjev jer nisam bila u Petrovoj što mi je sada krivo. Kucaju nam tri srčeka, ali jajnici su nam ogromni i sada sam stalno u brizi zbog toga. Sutra opet idem kod svog gina na uzv da vidimo. Već 2 puta mi se javilo malo krvi i onda prestane i nekoliko dana ništa i onda opet tako da sam sva u brizi skroz, uopče se ne stignem veseliti. Tko ima iskustva sa hiperstimulacijom?

----------


## pinny

Zvoncice hvala na podrsci. Ti sada odmaraj kako je u postu iznad napisano.
Tebi i Osijek saljem veliko   :Heart:  i   :Kiss:   za vase male mrvice.

----------


## mala zvončica

Osijek,cestitam jos jednom :D 
U kojem si sad tjednu trudnoće?Krvaris li od ,hiperstimulacje ili od neceg drugog?
Ja imam hiperstimulaciju,ali ne valjda tako jaku jer nemam bolove,niti krvarim,ali imam hematom..pa mirujem u Petrovoj.

Sa mnom u sobi je cura koja je ilmala gadnu hiperstim. i drzali su je 2 tj.Sve ju je bolilo,lose se osjecla i morala je mirovati da se ne zavrnu jajnici jer su bili ogromni. a tu je i zena koja je dosla roditi trojceke koje je prirodno zacela,i super izgleda,nije ogromna,izoblicena ni popucala a i bebice su dobro  :Smile:

----------


## loks

bok svima, evo ja danas prvi put na ovom forumu
malo sam zbunjena, sve mi je novo i ne kužim baš previše. vidim da je svima vama fora, već se donekle i znate pa tješite jedna drugu...super...
evo ja izabrala ovu temu jer sam u fazi da biram između bolnica preko hzzo i onih privatnih. pa malo da vidim što vi "iskusne" kažete. ja sam na samom samcatom početku i sigurno nisam u zavidnoj poziciji

----------


## bublica3

> bok svima, evo ja danas prvi put na ovom forumu
> malo sam zbunjena, sve mi je novo i ne kužim baš previše. vidim da je svima vama fora, već se donekle i znate pa tješite jedna drugu...super...
> evo ja izabrala ovu temu jer sam u fazi da biram između bolnica preko hzzo i onih privatnih. pa malo da vidim što vi "iskusne" kažete. ja sam na samom samcatom početku i sigurno nisam u zavidnoj poziciji


Draga loks, ja sam za svoj prvi IVF izabrala Petrovu bolnicu jer kao Dr. Šimunić je stručan, odličan doktor. U početku sam se bila mislila dali ić u polikliniku IVF kod njega ... na kraju ipak odabrala P.bolnicu zbog troškova,... Moram reći da sam bila zadovoljna osobljem, sestrama,..itd ali moram reći i da sam  Dr. Šimunića vidila samo na ultrazvuku. Aspiraciju i transfer su radili drugi Doktori.
Moj savijet je da ako možeš platit privatno ideš privatno. Jer sigurno je da će ti se svi više posvetit, od biologa, sestara i doktora. Ja ću u jesen ić privatno.
SRETNO   :Love:

----------


## loks

bok bublica3...hvala za informacije...čitajući raznorazne informacije po forumu i saznajući još nekoliko stvari mislim da ću se odlučit za privatno, baš kako i ti kažeš. ako se financijski može, bolje je, mislim to je i za očekivat. bila sam u bolnici državnoj, da tako nazovem, na inseminacijama i stvarno me za ivf koji je puno kompliciraniji postupak ne privlači baš da odradim u takvoj nekoj ustanovi. zainteresirala sam se za kliniku u postojni. prebacim se sad na drugu temu pa ću tamo malo popričat sa curama i njihovim iskustvima, kako ne bi radila zbrku ovdje
pusa!

----------


## bublica3

KISS   :Kiss:  
 SRETNO!!!!   :Love:

----------


## bublica3

osijek    :Love:   sretno za tvoje mrvice   :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:

----------


## osijek

Hvala svima na ljepim čestitkama i željama, sada držite fige da izdržimo do kraja i sve bude ok!

----------


## annabell

Nisam ovdje redovito s vama jer imam doma puuno posla  :Smile:  ali želim samo poslati riječi podrške za _osijek_ kao mama jednih trojčeka iz Petrove!
Trudnoća je bila malo zahtjevna (a kako i ne bi  :Laughing:  ), ali ishod je krasan i želim ti puno strpljivosti i vjere, te da dočekaš svoja tri zlata. Biti će sve super!
Samo polako dan po dan, neka rastu...  :Smile: 
Pozdrav od mene i  :D  :D  :D

----------


## annabell

E da, samo sam htjela dodati da sam i ja išla na ISCI (i to prvi put   :Embarassed:  ) i da mi je beta "parala nebo"  :Smile:  ali to je sve ok..

----------


## Maxime

osijek ja imam iskustva s HS. Kada dodje do trudnoce i beta HcG raste onda postoji mogucnost da se i HS pojaca i/ili vrati. Pij vode koliko god mozes i pripazi da puno mokris. Ukoliko nemozes mokriti, imas polove ispod rebra i pluca i plitko dises, odmah i bez razmisljanje u bolnicu!

Drzim fige da se HS sto prije povuce   :Love:

----------


## ZAUZETA

Da li je dr. K na godišnjem i do kada? Tnx

----------


## TARA M

Zašto ovdije nema nikoga ?

Evo da se bar ja javim. Jučer bila kod svog doktora u Petrovoj i krčemo sa postupkom u 10 mj. :D  tj. tada moram zvati za protokol i valjda otići po to , pa da mi moj gin. naruči. Prvi put idem , pa mi baš nije jasno  ...ako još netko tada ide neka se javi...
Između ostalog smo dobili papir na kojem piše ( po novom zakonu jel.. ) da moramo skupiti hrpu papaira , vj.list, uvjerenje tj. izjavu pravnika i izjavu psihijatra / psihologa.... što reći .. kad se mora ...

----------


## Vali

> Zašto ovdije nema nikoga ?
> 
> Evo da se bar ja javim. Jučer bila kod svog doktora u Petrovoj i krčemo sa postupkom u 10 mj. :D  tj. tada moram zvati za protokol i valjda otići po to , pa da mi moj gin. naruči. Prvi put idem , pa mi baš nije jasno  ...ako još netko tada ide neka se javi...
> Između ostalog smo dobili papir na kojem piše ( po novom zakonu jel.. ) da moramo skupiti hrpu papaira , vj.list, uvjerenje tj. izjavu pravnika i izjavu psihijatra / psihologa.... što reći .. kad se mora ...


Što su ti rekli? Kamo ideš po izjavu pravnika i psihijatra / psihologa?

----------


## aenea

> Zašto ovdije nema nikoga ?
> 
> Evo da se bar ja javim. Jučer bila kod svog doktora u Petrovoj i krčemo sa postupkom u 10 mj. :D  tj. tada moram zvati za protokol i valjda otići po to , pa da mi moj gin. naruči. Prvi put idem , pa mi baš nije jasno  ...ako još netko tada ide neka se javi...
> Između ostalog smo dobili papir na kojem piše ( po novom zakonu jel.. ) da moramo skupiti hrpu papaira , vj.list, uvjerenje tj. izjavu pravnika i izjavu psihijatra / psihologa.... što reći .. kad se mora ...


TARA M, prije koliko si naručena za taj postupak u 10.mjesecu?

----------


## Gosparka

Ja sam se danas čula sa svojom primarnom ginekolog. i rekla mi je da je Petrova "krenula". Danas će i ona napismeno dobiti što točno treba raditi..ono što za sada zna je slijedeće: trebamo obići psihijatra, psihologa, odvjetnika (to sve u mjestu prebivališta), a i mišljenje drugog MPO specijaliste osim tvog doktora (po njenom saznanju to bi mogao biti doktor u istoj klinici u kojoj se ide u postupak). To je sve što za sada znam.

----------


## aenea

Da, krenula je tako da traži da se u 10. mjesecu dolazi.. bar koliko sam skužila. valjda su i u 9. mjesecu na godišnjem  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## TARA M

Aenea

        dobila sam papir na kojem sve piše šta trebamo imati i  mišljenje drugog doktora , može biti u istoj klinici ... a psihijatra mislim da može bilo koji, pa vjerovatno ću ići u neku dr.bolnicu , neču još i to plačati.
Ništa ti ne kažu gdje ,šta ,,,,, ali dobro bitno da moj postupak počinje , baš sam sretna radi toga iako me malo pere trema ,jer je prvi put , pa neznam što me sve čeka


Ja sam prvi put bila u Petrovoj prošle godine u 11.mj. , dok smo izvadili nalaze , znači naručili su me negdje u 2mj. za 11mj.   :D  :D  :D  , ali počinjemo u 10 mj.

----------


## aenea

> Aenea
> 
>         dobila sam papir na kojem sve piše šta trebamo imati i  mišljenje drugog doktora , *može biti u istoj klinici ...* a psihijatra mislim da može bilo koji, pa vjerovatno ću ići u neku dr.bolnicu , neču još i to plačati.
> Ništa ti ne kažu gdje ,šta ,,,,, ali dobro bitno da moj postupak počinje , baš sam sretna radi toga iako me malo pere trema ,jer je prvi put , pa neznam što me sve čeka
> 
> 
> Ja sam prvi put bila u Petrovoj prošle godine u 11.mj. , dok smo izvadili nalaze , znači naručili su me negdje u 2mj. za 11mj.   :D  :D  :D  , ali počinjemo u 10 mj.


Šta nije određeno nekim člankom zakona, a ne pravilnikom to da mora biti iz dvije različite klinike?  :? ili je umor došao na naplatu..stvarno će mi se glava zapalit..

----------


## TARA M

Šta nije određeno nekim člankom zakona, a ne pravilnikom to da mora biti iz dvije različite klinike? Confused ili je umor došao na naplatu..stvarno će mi se glava zapalit..
_________________

prepisujem :  " Drugo mišljenje ginekoloa specijalista s iskustvom u liječenju neplodnosti ( ili subspecijalist iz humane reprodukcije ) koje on izdaje kao potpisanu potvrdu ili ostaje potpisano mišljenje 
 To mogu biti 
-ginekolog navedenih kvalifikacija u Vašem gradu 
-ginenekolozi u klinikama u Zagrebu 
Petrova
Merkur 
Sestre Milosrdnice
Sveti Duh
Vuk Vrhovec  "

 Znači da mogu u Petrovoj tražiti mišljene dokttora u susjednoj sobi

----------


## Kadauna

> Šta nije određeno nekim člankom zakona, a ne pravilnikom to da mora biti iz dvije različite klinike? Confused ili je umor došao na naplatu..stvarno će mi se glava zapalit..
> _________________
> 
> 
> 
>  Znači da mogu u Petrovoj tražiti mišljene dokttora u susjednoj sobi



samo da i ovdje napisem: 

clanak 3 novog zakona kaze sljedece: 


Bezuspješnost ili bezizglednost liječenja neplodnosti utvrđuje liječnik specijalist ginekologije koji provodi postupak liječenja neplodnosti uz obvezno pribavljanje drugog mišljenja liječnika specijalista ginekologije koji se bavi područjem liječenja neplodnosti uz uvjet da taj liječnik nije zaposlen u istoj zdravstvenoj ustanovi.

----------


## TARA M

Kadauna

              istina nisam čitala zakon , ali sam ga isprintala , pa budem ovih dana pogledala . U ovim paipirima šta sam dobila , to ne piše.

Uglavnom pored svega šta prolazimo , još nas muče sa tim papirima ..  :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## Kadauna

joj Tara M, da su barem samo ti glupi papiri koje moramo skupiti najgore..... 

Mnogo je gore sto ce doktori/biolozi po novom zakonu smjeti oploditi samo tri jajne stanice, pa sta se oplodi - oplodi......... a ostale ce zamrzavati. Ima toga jos..... 
A zakon, posebno zato sto je nov, smatram da bismo sve trebale procitati..

----------


## TARA M

PostPostano: sub kol 29, 2009 3:44 pm    Naslov:  	Citirajte i odgovorite

"joj Tara M, da su barem samo ti glupi papiri koje moramo skupiti najgore.....

Mnogo je gore sto ce doktori/biolozi po novom zakonu smjeti oploditi samo tri jajne stanice, pa sta se oplodi - oplodi......... a ostale ce zamrzavati. Ima toga jos.....
A zakon, posebno zato sto je nov, smatram da bismo sve trebale procitati.."

Potpisujem sve

----------


## aenea

Evo link: Zakon o medicinskoj oplodnji

----------


## curka

HELP - budući da je naš prošlogodišnji pokušaj povećanja naše obitelji neslavno završio, primiče nam se termin za novi pokušaj u 10 mj.
Budući da smo u međuvremenu bili kod androloga na VV imamo i njihovo drugo mišljenje - koje je nažalost isto tj. ICSI  :Crying or Very sad:  
Trebamo li mi kod psihologa ili to samo idu " novi " parovi ??
U ponedjeljak ću probat zvat za termin s doktorom radi protokola ...

----------


## TARA M

Curka ovo je meni odgovorila glasnogovornica mzss. Ne moraš , samo oni koji su naručeni od 31.07.2009  PRVI PUT U POSTUPAK


Poštovana,

Vjerujem da uslijed raznih proturječnih informacije u javnosti, one bitne za građane
najčešće nisu dovoljno jasno istaknute ili uočene. Upravo zbog stupanja na snagu
novog Zakona, kao i perioda vremena koje je potrebno za donošenje provedbenih akata,
ustanove u kojima se provode postupci medicinske oplodnje trebale bi postupke koji su
započeti prije stupanja na snagu zakona provesti sukladno ranijim odredbama. Shodno
tome, ukoliko ste na postupak naručeni prije stupanja na snagu novog Zakona, tada bi
trebalo provesti postupak na način kako je to bilo riješeno po prethodnom zakonu. 

Ta pravna forma važeća je za sve zakone (ukoliko u zakonu nije drugačije navedeno)
jer se niti jedan zakon ne provodi unatrag već od dana donošenja.

Želim Vam uspjeh, zdravlja i sreće!

S poštovanjem,

Zora Lažeta
MZSS

----------


## curka

Uh, pao mi je kamen sa srca   :Smile:  

Hvala najljepša !!  :Kiss:

----------


## mala zvončica

cure,sretno svima u postupcima!
Nadam se da ce vam se sto prije ispuniti zelja za bebicom  :Smile:  
Ne znam vam nista o novom zakonu,ali ako vas bude zanimalo ista o samom postupku,pitajte!

----------


## ivana78

> cure,sretno svima u postupcima!
> Nadam se da ce vam se sto prije ispuniti zelja za bebicom  
> Ne znam vam nista o novom zakonu,ali ako vas bude zanimalo ista o samom postupku,pitajte!


Samo na zarazi  :D  :D  :D   :Heart:  
Hvala

----------


## curka

U srijedu idem po protokol  :D  :D  :D  :D 
Nadam se da ćemo ovaj put dobiti našeg   :Saint:   ili   :Saint:   :Saint:  , ili možda   :Saint:   :Saint:   :Saint:  
 :Grin:

----------


## jo1974

> Curka ovo je meni odgovorila glasnogovornica mzss. Ne moraš , samo oni koji su naručeni od 31.07.2009  PRVI PUT U POSTUPAK
> 
> 
> Poštovana,
> 
> Vjerujem da uslijed raznih proturječnih informacije u javnosti, one bitne za građane
> najčešće nisu dovoljno jasno istaknute ili uočene. Upravo zbog stupanja na snagu
> novog Zakona, kao i perioda vremena koje je potrebno za donošenje provedbenih akata,
> ustanove u kojima se provode postupci medicinske oplodnje trebale bi postupke koji su
> ...

----------


## TARA M

*JO*

  Pa sudeći po ovome ideš po starome , provjeri još kod sestara na VV

----------


## dariaaa

ETO KAD SVI PRIČATE O novom Zakonu DA I JA pitam JA BIH TREBALA U prirodni POSTUPAK I DO SADA VEC U PETAK NA PRVI ultrazvuk ZVALA SAM sestru I ONA MI JE rekla DA DOĐEM S UPUTNICOM U 7 sati KOD nje Salter TJ NA GORE U AMBULANTU tako DA JA dolazim ALI MI NIJE rekla ZA NIKAKVE papire SAD KAKO BUDE VIDJEĆEMO.

----------


## zelimo_bebu

Može li mi tko reći za " anesteziju" koja se sad dobiva u državnim bolnicama za puknciju? Pita moja frendica koja kreće u 10 mj u Petrovu poa jojj to još nije jasno..kakva je to inekcija koja ide sad na teret bolnice??

----------


## taca70

Zelimo bebu, to je mala pikica koju anesteziolog njezno da u ruku,malo te osamuti,nekoga uspava i vec nakon 10min sve gotovo.Meni je trebalo po 2h da stanem na noge ali zbog mucnine pa bih po 3 puta povacala iako se ne smije nista jesti ujutro.Poslije sam saznala da ta komnbinacija apaurina i jos necega sto daju u Petrovoj tako djeluje dok u Viliju nisam imala tih problema.Ipak, bolje da frendica zna da se ne uplasi.

----------


## bublica3

Cure zanima me od vas koje idete u Petrovu u ovom periodu kakav je protokol od prilike. Dali se mjenjao, dali su blaže stimulacije zbog novog zakona???

----------


## curka

Mi smo dobili naš protokol bez frke - ovaj put dr. mi je rekao da naručimo Menopure ( prošli put sam koristila Gonal F ) - e sad jel to blaža stimulacija il ne   :Embarassed:   :? 
Inače u Petrovoj ima nekoliko novosti ( bar za mene ) - ulaz je iza zgrade kroz podrum zbog radova, a ultrazvuk se više ne radi u podrumu nego gore u ambulanti...
 :Grin:  
Jedva čekam da akcija krene početkom 10. mj i da dobije lijep završetak  :Wink:

----------


## pino

curka, a smijem li pitati koliko menopura ces primati, znas mozda? (jacina stimulacije ovisi o kolicini primljenih hormona - u prirodnom ciklusu ih nema, s klomifenom/femarom se pojacaju prirodno luceni hormoni (i to se obicno zove blaga stimulacija), a ovo s gonalima i/ili menopurima je prava stimulacija, ali jacina ovisi o kolicini hormona - oprosti ako ovo vec znas...) 

i mogu li te jos pitati, ako si bila ranije na stimuliranom ciklusu, koliko si gonala primila i koliko si imala jajnih stanica? Tj. na koliko jajnih stanica ti puntiraju doktori?

----------


## AuroraBlu

> Mi smo dobili naš protokol bez frke - ovaj put dr. mi je rekao da naručimo Menopure ( prošli put sam koristila Gonal F ) - e sad jel to blaža stimulacija il ne    :? 
> Inače u Petrovoj ima nekoliko novosti ( bar za mene ) - ulaz je iza zgrade kroz podrum zbog radova, a ultrazvuk se više ne radi u podrumu nego gore u ambulanti...
>  
> Jedva čekam da akcija krene početkom 10. mj i da dobije lijep završetak


Pitanje: da li se lijekovi plaćaju ili hzzo to pokriva?

----------


## taca70

AuroraBlu,lijekove pokriva HZZO.
Mislim da bi bilo dobro da sve cure,posebno one koje su vec bile u postupku,pisu kakav su protokol dobile sada u odnosu na prije i kakvu reakciju imaju, koliko oplodenih i zaledenih js te kakav ishod.Mozda cak da otvorimo i novu temu.

----------


## curka

Ja imam 32 god i ovo mi je drugi postupak tako da HZZO pokriva troškove .
Sa gonalom F imala sam 9 jajnih stanica, 2 zametka su mi vraćena, no nažalost nisu opstali ...
Nadam se da će ovaj put sa Menopurom biti dobitna kombinacija   :Grin:  
Ima li netko iskustva sa ove 2 vrste stimulacije ?????

----------


## TARA M

> Zelimo bebu, to je mala pikica koju anesteziolog njezno da u ruku,malo te osamuti,nekoga uspava i vec nakon 10min sve gotovo.Meni je trebalo po 2h da stanem na noge ali zbog mucnine pa bih po 3 puta povacala iako se ne smije nista jesti ujutro.Poslije sam saznala da ta komnbinacija apaurina i jos necega sto daju u Petrovoj tako djeluje dok u Viliju nisam imala tih problema.Ipak, bolje da frendica zna da se ne uplasi.


  Taca dali ostaneš u bolnici ležati taj dan ?   :Kiss:

----------


## taca70

Tara, ostave te u sobi da lezis koliko god ti treba, onda kad osjetis da si sposobna da stanes na nozice lagane, spremis se, suprug te vec ceka, doteturas do auta i sto prije na kauc pa spavanac.Nakon toga sve ok.

----------


## TARA M

Hvala *TACA*,

              moram ponijeti svoju spavaćicu i papuče , koliko se sjećam .
pusa

----------


## Jelena

> Ja imam 32 god i ovo mi je drugi postupak tako da HZZO pokriva troškove .
> Sa gonalom F imala sam 9 jajnih stanica, 2 zametka su mi vraćena, no nažalost nisu opstali ...
> Nadam se da će ovaj put sa Menopurom biti dobitna kombinacija   
> Ima li netko iskustva sa ove 2 vrste stimulacije ?????


ima cijeli topic Gonal ili Menopur pa si pogledaj iskustva. Ali pino ti je dobro rekla, puno ovisi o količini lijekova. Je l se sjećaš s koliko Gonala F si dobila 9 js? I koliko ćeš sad Menopura uzeti? Nisam skužila zašto je promijenjen lijek kad si dobro reagirala i na Gonal F?

----------


## osijek

Ja sam posvom protokolu primala tj. davala si gonal f. Potrošila sam ukupno 20 injekcija u cijelom ciklusu i punktirane su mi 4 jajne stanice od kojih su 3 bile zrele. Te tri su oplođene i nastavile su se razvijati. Vraćene su mi sve tri i sve tri su i ostale tamo gdje treba tako da sada očekujem trojkice.
Ja ću vrlo rado odgovoriti svima na sva pitanja jer i meni su odgovori drugih cura puno pomogli prije nego sam krenula u postupak. I to je jedan od razloga zašto sam bila opuštenija kroz cijeli postupak!
Hvala svima koji su meni pomogli.

----------


## teodora

Bog curke! Ovo mi je drugi put da se javljam,nisam vješta toliko u tome ali redovito vas pratim na forumu. Bila sam u Petrovoj na razgovoru kod doc. Šprem te je odlučila da ja i moj muž krećemo u postupak početkom desetog mjeseca pošto sam na listi još od prve oplodnje koja je bila u šestom mjesecu.Pitala sam ju što je s tom papirologijom koju nam nameću tim nesretnim zakonom a ona je na to rekla da nama koji smo sad na listi možemo zahvaliti gospođama iz Roda što su se izborile da bar to ne moramo obavljati.Zato u moje ime Rode HVALA.

----------


## ZAUZETA

Curka, pozdrav. I ja sam u prvom postupku uzela 20 gonala i od 7 js vračena je jedna ali bez rezultata. Drugi puta sam kombinirala gonale i menopure i od punktiranih 5 js vračene su mi tri al opet ništa. Tako da izgleda da naši dr.ovi traže  i prilagođavaju svakom pojedinačno što i kako jer nažalost nema pravila, svaki organizam je drugačiji.

----------


## Jelena

> Curka, pozdrav. I ja sam u prvom postupku uzela 20 gonala i od 7 js vračena je jedna ali bez rezultata. Drugi puta sam kombinirala gonale i menopure i od punktiranih 5 js vračene su mi tri al opet ništa. Tako da izgleda da naši dr.ovi traže  i prilagođavaju svakom pojedinačno što i kako jer nažalost nema pravila, svaki organizam je drugačiji.


pa curka je dobro reagirala na Gonale, zato me čudi promjena.

----------


## bublica3

CURKA kakav ti je protokol? Koliko menopura, dali ti je blaža stimulacija sad po novom zakomu pošto mogu oploditi samo 3 jajne stanice!?!

Koja tuga s ovim novim zakonom   :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## Kadauna

Bok cure,

da li je Petrova krenula s postupcima, da li ima ijedna od vas koja je krenula s pikanjem gonala, uzimanjem suprefacta?

Hvala!

----------


## Kadauna

Znam da je Milinovic jos prije 10-ak dana bio u obilasku bolnice Petrove i tvrdio da je,ali se nitko ne javlja na forumu  :?

----------


## bublica3

mislim da su krenuli u Petrovoj ali blage stimulacije.
Naravno u Petrovoj je sve moguće. Iako nemaju JOŠ novo aparaturu! 

Novci tek trebaju stići od darkeca.

 :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## dariaaa

evo da se javim bila sam u prirodnom postupku u ponedeljak ali m nisu mogli uloviti jajnu stanicu pa se doktor S. odlučio na inseminaciju pa sad čekamo rezultate nervoza je tu ali moram izdržati držm svima fige koje su u postucima  :Saint:   :Saint:

----------


## Kadauna

Sretno   :Heart:  


je li bilo vise zena taj dan? Je li ima jos pacijentica koje su krenule ali sa stimuliranim postupcima?

----------


## crvenkapica77

cure ko je taj dr.k ??? i pitanje:  kada  dobim termin za punkciju  ,  kako onda to ide dalje taj dan dolazim i koliko puta jos..pitam jer sam daleko od zg ..pa me zanmima koliko moram  doci kad  krene punkcija...do tad skupljam nalaze samo jel tako??

----------


## bublica3

> cure ko je taj dr.k ??? i pitanje:  kada  dobim termin za punkciju  ,  kako onda to ide dalje taj dan dolazim i koliko puta jos..pitam jer sam daleko od zg ..pa me zanmima koliko moram  doci kad  krene punkcija...do tad skupljam nalaze samo jel tako??



*crvenkapica77* ja sam ti bila u 2 mjesecu u Petrovoj na IVF-u. 
Došla sam na folikumetriju 8.dan ciklusa i dalje ostala sve do punkcije koja je bila 13.dan ciklusa. Nakon toga za tri dana, 16.dan ciklusa sam  imala embrio  transfer. Svo to vrijeme sam bila u ZG.

----------


## dariaaa

> Sretno   
> 
> 
> je li bilo vise zena taj dan? Je li ima jos pacijentica koje su krenule ali sa stimuliranim postupcima?



Da bilo je par žena mislim da su bile 2-3 na stimuliranom a bila je s mnom jedna koja je bila isto u prirodnom .

----------


## TARA M

ako su nam rekli da svi oni koi su naručeni do 31.07 idu po *starom zakonu* , šta nebi trebalo značiti da će po tom zakonu biti i više od 3 oplođena , jel netko zna šta o tome ???

----------


## frka

> ako su nam rekli da svi oni koi su naručeni do 31.07 idu po *starom zakonu* , šta nebi trebalo značiti da će po tom zakonu biti i više od 3 oplođena , jel netko zna šta o tome ???


to mozes zaboraviti  :Sad:   "po starom" se odnosi samo na papirologiju...

----------


## TARA M

ajme ne vjerujem ,katastrofa  :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## Amalka

> Bok cure,
> 
> da li je Petrova krenula s postupcima, da li ima ijedna od vas koja je krenula s pikanjem gonala, uzimanjem suprefacta?
> 
> Hvala!


Evo da se javim,na Kadaunino pitanje, ja bi trebala ove dane početi sa pikanjem gonala...isčekujem menstruaciju i pokušavam dobiti petrovu...trebala sam početi sa pikanjem 4.9.ali moj doktor je išao na kongres,pa su me odgodili za sada...imam uputstva za postupak i sada čekam...

----------


## TARA M

Amalka, šta si dobila za stimulaciju , injekcije i sprej ?

----------


## Amalka

...dobila sam gonale i cetrotide...cetrotide ,ako želim ili ne...  :Cekam:

----------


## TARA M

nisam čula za centroide ?? , doduše ja sam tek prvi put u postupku, idem po protokol 15.10, pa me baš zanima što ću dobiti

----------


## TARA M

ops     cetrotide  :Laughing:

----------


## Amalka

...pa to bi bilo nešto kao za spriječavanje prerane ovulacije u kontroliranim stimulacijama jajnika...ima još toga na http://www.merckserono.com/en/therap...cetrotide.html...
malo stručnije objašnjeno,pa ako te zanima pogledaj...
 :Smile:

----------


## Amalka

cetrotide  
Ovaj protokol vezan je direktno uz menstrualni ciklus pacijentice.
Stimulacija gonadotropinima započinje 2. dan ciklusa. Prvi UZV radi se
6. dan i tada obično započinje davanje Cetrotide inekcija uz
gonadotropine.
Cetrotide sprječava nekontrolirani porast vlastitih, prirodnih hormona
čime se omogućava kontrolirana stimulacija jajnika. Prednost ovog
protokola je što je trajanje stimulacije kraće i potrošnja hormona
manja....da pojednostavim...  :Smile:

----------


## curka

Primala sam 20 gonala ( 9 stanica - 2 vraćene ), a sada imam 20 menopura ...
Zašto  :? , dr. S je govorio nešto o većem br. stanica  :shock: , a ja pak mislim da možda hoće popravit kvalitetu jer one prošle mislim da nisu bile zrele jer mi je dr. na punkciji rekao da ako bude drugi put da mu kažem da je punkcija dan kasnije nego što on misli ...
E pa ja sad neznam što mislit   :Rolling Eyes:  

Vještica bi trebala stić za vikend, pa od ponedjeljka pikanje

----------


## tonili

Cure sorry kaj upadam ,al pozivam vas da se prijavite za dolazak u sabor, na ponovnu raspravu o našem super zakonu!
Nemamo nikakav poseban zadatak tamo, osim mrko gledat one koji nas šamaraju!
Dajte, neka vide da nas ima, da nismo samo statistika na papiru!
Na Građanima je otvoren topic za prijave sa svim informacijama.

----------


## vikki

Nadovezuje, se na tonili, evo link na temu:

http://www.roda.hr/rodaphpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=83305

----------


## tonili

Viš mene zmotane - nije mi palo na pamet stavit link!  :Embarassed:  
Tnx Vikki

----------


## Cannisa

Imam jedno pitanje. Koliko se dugo čeka za postupak ivf u Petrovoj? Da li oni naručuju ili kako to sada ide? Ako neko zna....hvala na odgovoru

----------


## Amalka

...bila sam u 5.mjesecu na dogovoru...u 6.mjesecu sam išla u prirodni ivf/icsi,a čekala sam do 9.mjeseca na listi za stimulaciju ivf/isci.. imam 36 godina,pa su me ubacili u dužu listu čekanja jer što smo starije prije uzimaju...tako nekako...sada bi trebala početi za koji dan sa lijekovima,pa   :Cekam:

----------


## crvenkapica77

> ...bila sam u 5.mjesecu na dogovoru...u 6.mjesecu sam išla u prirodni ivf/icsi,a čekala sam do 9.mjeseca na listi za stimulaciju ivf/isci.. imam 36 godina,pa su me ubacili u dužu listu čekanja jer što smo starije prije uzimaju...tako nekako...sada bi trebala početi za koji dan sa lijekovima,pa





pa to nije dugo.....ako sam skuzila  u 5mj.si bila prvi put na konzultacijama? u 6mj vec isla na  prvi postupak? a sad  u 9mj cekas na drugi postupak stimulirani? jel tako?

----------


## curka

Mi smo i 1. i sad 2. put čekali ravno godinu dana .

*Pitanje*
danas mi je došla menga, a rečeno mi je da 8. dan dođem na ultrazvuk - jel oni subotom rade ( u ambulanti ili na odjelu ) ili da odem u petak da ponedjeljak ne bude kasno ????

Avantura počinje !!

----------


## taca70

Curka,rade svaki dan. Dodi dolje u podrum s uputnicom i cekaj ali vikendom se nacrtaj u 7h pa dok se netko smiluje doci.

----------


## bublica3

Curka sretno   :D

----------


## curka

u podrumu ??
dr. mi je rekao da ultrazvuk sad rade gore ( u ambulanti )  :/ 
pokušat ću ih nazvat tiijekom slijedećeg tjedna ...

HVALA - sreća je ono što će mi uistinu sada najviše trebati   :Love:

----------


## TARA M

curka SRETNO   :Heart:

----------


## Amalka

> Amalka prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> ...bila sam u 5.mjesecu na dogovoru...u 6.mjesecu sam išla u prirodni ivf/icsi,a čekala sam do 9.mjeseca na listi za stimulaciju ivf/isci.. imam 36 godina,pa su me ubacili u dužu listu čekanja jer što smo starije prije uzimaju...tako nekako...sada bi trebala početi za koji dan sa lijekovima,pa  
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pa to nije dugo.....ako sam skuzila  u 5mj.si bila prvi put na konzultacijama? u 6mj vec isla na  prvi postupak? a sad  u 9mj cekas na drugi postupak stimulirani? jel tako?


ustvari bila sam u 4.mjesecu na konzultacijama, u 5.sam trebala u postupak,ali mi je prsnuo folikul,pa sam išla opet u 6.mjesecu..sve si dobro shvatila...što smo starije prije te uzmu,zbog godina...bez obzira na listu koja je poduža...kao malo preko reda...

----------


## Amalka

> Mi smo i 1. i sad 2. put čekali ravno godinu dana .
> 
> *Pitanje*
> danas mi je došla menga, a rečeno mi je da 8. dan dođem na ultrazvuk - jel oni subotom rade ( u ambulanti ili na odjelu ) ili da odem u petak da ponedjeljak ne bude kasno ????
> 
> Avantura počinje !!



meni je isto došla danas,..sutra bi trebala na pikanje i doktor mi je dao svoju podsjetnicu da mu se javim kad dobijem..zvat ću ga sutra jer je ipak nedelja,a do sutra se neće ništa promijeniti...pikanje je ionako u 17 sati..piše mi da dođem 6.dan na ultrazvuk,ali svejedno im se trebam javiti čim dobijem,...zar ti nisi dobila takva uputstva?!

----------


## tonili

Ljudi dajte napišite kratka pisamca zahvaled zastupnicima koji nisu dopustili da grozan zakon bude izglasan i koji se i dalje bore za naš boljitak.
Više o tome na građanima protiv mpo zakona

----------


## bublica3

*Curka* nekad je ultrazvuk bio u podrumu (u veljaći), sada su vjerovatno premjestili. Dovoljno je da pitaš na porti kad uđeš.   :Love:  

*tonili* naravno da treba poslat pisma zahvale. Jedino uz pomoć njih možda ostvarimo normalno i optimalno lječenje neplodnosti. Jer uz ovakav zakon nije moguće niti nadati se.  :/ 

Cure koje ste momentalno u Petrovoj, kakve ste protokole dobile? Veseli me da je barem po novom zakonu obavezna anestezija!!!

----------


## Amalka

..,evo da vam javim da sam se ipak čula s doktorom danas na mob. pa mi je rekao da 6 dan,odnosno u petak, dođem na ultrazvuk u 7ujutro i počnem sutra uzimati gonale...to znači 2 i 3 dan po 3gonala, 4 i 5 dan -2gonala i 6 dan stižem ujutro na ultrazvuk sa preostalim ljekovima...imam ih 30 kom i 3 kom cetrotida...pa ćemo vidjeti dalje...

----------


## frka

bublice, cisto sumnjam da ce i anestezija biti obavezna... a ako i bude, to ce dodatno usporiti postupke jer nece biti kapaciteta kao do sada... znaci jos ce se duze cekati na postupak..

----------


## Bebel

> Veseli me da je barem po novom zakonu obavezna anestezija!!!


Ja sam očito to negdje propustila  :? To svakako znači da će dnevno biti manje postupaka. Nadam se da će biti i mogućnost izbora jer ja (bez obzira što sam 2 puta imala oko 20 folikula) mogu ići bez anestezije. Potpisujem odmah.

----------


## vikki

Ako je anestezija obavezna, VV nema šanse podnijeti dosadašnji kapacitet, tj. broj pacijentica dnevno. Ja bih ipak bez anestezije, ali da je više postupaka. Zapravo bih je i odbila, mislim da nekima anestezija fakat nije potrebna (recimo meni za jedan folikul). bacanje vremena i materijala.

----------


## frka

ja se ne bih bunila protiv anestezije u stimuliranom (jer bolova mi je stvarno dosta), ali samo pod uvjetom da to ne koci postupake sto je nemoguce! pa na VV-u bi onda primali svega par pacijentica dnevno  :Sad:

----------


## curka

2.,3., i 4. dan 3 Menopura, a onda 5., 6., i 7. dan 2 ampule Menopura, 8. dan na ultrazvuk - meni ispada subota pa ću nazvat

----------


## aenea

> Veseli me da je barem po novom zakonu obavezna anestezija!!!


Obavezna? Ja ovo vidim kao još jednu od manjkavosti zakona. Opet treba postojati mogućnost da se pacijentu pristupi kao individui. Osobno, obzirom na moje zdravstveno stanje, izbjegavam (uz konzultaciju sa liječnicima) svaki lijek koji nije nužan, pa tako i anesteziju pri punkciji..

----------


## crvenkapica77

sta ce bit sad anestezija obavezna u svim bolnicama?????po novom zakonu??
amalka za mj.dana  si isla u postupak.wow......a curka kaze cekala god dana.puuno.....amalka koliko god imas  ??

----------


## Amalka

imam 36 godina i čekam od 4.mjeseca...to ispada 6.mjeseci...prirodni se ne računaju...

----------


## ZAUZETA

Pa ja ne kužim zašto bi anestezija produžila postupak ili da bi kočila... pa to nije istina, postupak s anestezijom traje isto kao i onaj bez, naprosto dok dr priprema pacijenticu i aparaturu anesteziolog ili sestra da ijnekciju u ruku i postupak nakon minut ili dva ide dalje. Osjetiš da ti nešto rade ali ne boli. A i rađe dobijem anesteziju nego da se kasnije moram šopati sa Tramalima, jer vidjela sam žene nakon punkcije bez anestezije kako im je. 
Ali i ja sam za izbor, tko neće, nemora.

----------


## bublica3

ma ja ne mislim da će biti obavezna, nego će bit svima omogučena naravno ako želiš!
Pa tko je ne bi želio???

----------


## frka

stvar je sljedeca: ako se osigurava anestezija, za pacijenta koji ju prima mora biti osiguran i krevet sljedecih nekoliko sati. iz anestezije se ne budi za 5min i ne moze se i ne smije odmah na noge... znaci kapacitet primanja u postupak biti ce jednak broju slobodnih kreveta. na VV-u recimo tih kreveta uopce nema, a uza sve to mora se zaposliti i anesteziolog. a ionako je financiranje katastrofa! a i sto se petrove tice, sumnjam da bas imaju masu slobodnih kreveta (ipak je to bolnica s masom pacijentica koje u njoj moraju biti). druga stvar je onaj koktelcic lijekova za smirenje i analgetika - to nije anestezija.
a anestezija i nije bas zdravstveno bezopasna i ako je nekome potreban veci broj postupaka i stalno se koristi anestezija :/  nije to samo tako... bar se u prirodnima ne bi smjela koristiti...
vjerujte mi - i ja se uzasavam punkcije, ali ako ce to usporiti postupke, radje bih trpila...

----------


## crvenkapica77

> imam 36 godina i čekam od 4.mjeseca...to ispada 6.mjeseci...prirodni se ne računaju...








hvala...da je bar meni cekat 6mj,,,ja se bojim da necu cekat do god.dana ja bi popiz....ja imam 32god..pa ce me vjerovatno stavit na duzu listu a??

----------


## Bebel

> Veseli me da je barem po novom zakonu obavezna anestezija!!!


Ja sam iz ovog navoda skužila da je negdje navedeno da je obavezna.

I da, produžit će postupak po pacijentu, jer sam ja imala prvu kiretažu pod anestazijom i to ipak traje u samom postupku pripreme + postupak punkcije...

----------


## Bebel

I da...kad sam sa svojim primarnim ginekologom, nakon mojeg prvog postupka, kometirala punkciju, spominjao mi je neku studiju po kojoj je isppalo da je bolje punkciju raditi bez anestezije, ali na žalost tad sam ga slušala na pola uha.
Vjerojatno kao i kod kiretaže. Tijelo je opušteno i u tim uvjetima je teže doći do svih folikula. Ovo sad govorim laički. Iz tog razloga su meni drugu kiretažu radili sa lokalnom (koja na žalost nije niti uspjela djelovati, a oni su  krenuli u postupak zbog kritične situacije...).

U svakom slučaju u nekim klinikama pacijentice imaju izbor pa je onda dobro birati kliniku koja ima anesteziju, ako je pacijentici to bolno i traumatično. 
Ja sam već (kao bi jedna forumašica rekla) veteranka  :Wink:

----------


## Amalka

> Amalka prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> imam 36 godina i čekam od 4.mjeseca...to ispada 6.mjeseci...prirodni se ne računaju...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...



pa ne znam...sve ovisi koliko ih se javlja starijih...one imaju malu prednost,...

----------


## taca70

U Petrovoj cekanje ovisi i kod kojeg ste doktora. Ja sam tamo dosla s punih 36 i kusur pa sam 1. put cekala 10mj, a drugi put su mi izasli ususret pa su mi umjesto 14mj skratili na 10 da stignem prije 38. rodendana. Ali sam se zato odmah dogovarala uz placanje lijekova. Npr., bila sam u svibnju i dogovorila sad za rujan ali necu biti eksperimentalni kunic, barem ne do daljnjeg. Ne znam kako ce sada biti sa cekanjem.

----------


## crvenkapica77

pa zar se drugi put i dalje  ceka toliko puno....mislim kad jednom uđes u postupak  ....mislila sam  da  onda ne cekas dugo  ..drugi put....osim ako radis stimulirani  pa  cekas  6mj.da se jajnici  oporave...

----------


## Amalka

> U Petrovoj cekanje ovisi i kod kojeg ste doktora. Ja sam tamo dosla s punih 36 i kusur pa sam 1. put cekala 10mj, a drugi put su mi izasli ususret pa su mi umjesto 14mj skratili na 10 da stignem prije 38. rodendana. Ali sam se zato odmah dogovarala uz placanje lijekova. Npr., bila sam u svibnju i dogovorila sad za rujan ali necu biti eksperimentalni kunic, barem ne do daljnjeg. Ne znam kako ce sada biti sa cekanjem.


evo crvenkapica77,ni ja ne znam koliko se čeka za drugi stimulirani,...isto sam mislila kao i ti svakih 6.mjeseci...ali kao što kaže taca70,mislim da sve ovisi i od doktora,koliko ima pacjentica,vremena i šta ja znam šta sve još...a što se tiče da li bi bila pokusni kunić ili ne,mislim da na žalost nemam izbora...svaki mjesec čekati je ko godina,a još čekati da više nešto izglasaju u zakonu,umorna sam...love nemam za Maribor ili Prag inače bi već tamo bila...prema tome  :Crying or Very sad:  moram prihvatiti ovo jedino što mi se nudi...to je jako frustrirajuće,ali želja za dijetetom je ipak jača da idem u postupak,bez obzira na zakon  :Sad:   :Sad:   :Sad:

----------


## ZAUZETA

Crvenkapica, ja sam kod dr K i prvi puta sam čekala godinu dana, za drugi puta 14 mjeseci a sad za treći opet godina dana. U međuvremenu smo se dogovorili da ću probatu inseminaciju. Mislim da ti to čekanje ovisi i o dr. u  i o tvojim godinama i o tome da ako malo inzistiraš  da naprave ustupke. inače čekanje...

----------


## crvenkapica77

> Crvenkapica, ja sam kod dr K i prvi puta sam čekala godinu dana, za drugi puta 14 mjeseci a sad za treći opet godina dana. U međuvremenu smo se dogovorili da ću probatu inseminaciju. Mislim da ti to čekanje ovisi i o dr. u  i o tvojim godinama i o tome da ako malo inzistiraš  da naprave ustupke. inače čekanje...






uuuuuu jbt...pa to je stvarno puuuuuno cekanja........e svaka vam cast na zivcima.....

----------


## crvenkapica77

> Crvenkapica, ja sam kod dr K i prvi puta sam čekala godinu dana, za drugi puta 14 mjeseci a sad za treći opet godina dana. U međuvremenu smo se dogovorili da ću probatu inseminaciju. Mislim da ti to čekanje ovisi i o dr. u  i o tvojim godinama i o tome da ako malo inzistiraš  da naprave ustupke. inače čekanje...




koliko imas god..ipak i to ovisi.....

----------


## teodora

Curke pomoć!!!! Na stimulaciji sam gonalima peti dan i u četvrtak bi trebala krenuti sa uzv.Zovem Petrovu po cijele dane da pitam za uputnicu kakva mi treba.Konačno mi se javi s. Irena i pita me onako usput da li imam izvađene markere na hepatitis i hiv,da se bez toga ne može u postupak po novom!?!Da li netko zna nešto o tome?????Gdje se to najbrže radi i koliko to traje,mislim čekanje nalaza?

----------


## vikki

Najmanje se čeka ako privatno vadiš, pretpostavljam, ali i košta. Inače u Petrovoj 3, transfuziologija, nalazi su za 8 dana. No, njihova je greška ako te prije nisu tražili pa neka te prime u postupak bez toga.

----------


## ZAUZETA

Crvenkapica77, imam uskoro 34, a MM 47, pa dr. valjda računa da još imamo vremena

----------


## teodora

Viki hvala.Pa prošli tjedan sam bila na razgovoru,tj. dogovoru kod doc. Pavičić i nitko mi nije ništa rekao.Užas jedan,sva se tresem jer mi je rekla ako to ne donesem misli da od postupka ništa.Pa po doc.Pavičić ja idem još po starom zakonu bar što se papirologije tiče.

----------


## vikki

Na VV su to tražili prije postupka (i po starom zakonu), no bilo je faza i kada nisu. Nalaz ne utječe na postupak, no u slučaju da je netko pozitivan na šeto od toga, biolozi moraju znati zbog rada s eventualno inficiranim materijalom.
Čudno mi je, što će onda prekinuti postupak, iako si već počela s lijekovima?

----------


## vikki

šeto=nešto   :Embarassed:

----------


## teodora

Pa nemam pojma.Zvala sam svoju primarnu ginekologicu (iz Ivanca sam pokraj VŽ) i ona mi je rekla da nije takve morala uputnice ženama nikad davati niti za jednu bolnicu u Hrvatskoj .To su joj tražile jedini žene koje su išle u Maribor,te da za ovo prvi puta čuje. Pa nadam se da neću zbog toga ako nalaz i bude kasnio morati prestati s postupkom,pa nije moja greška.  :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## TARA M

teodora , pa ne kužim ih da ti nisu dali taj spisak , ja sam to dobila još prije mjesec dana od sestara , iako nismo kod istog dr. Mi smo vadili , srećom , brzo su nalazi gotovi

----------


## Aurora*

*teodora* nemoj brinuti, ne moze se tek tako prekinuti postupak nakon sto si pocela sa stimulacijom! To mislim da ne bi napravila nijedna klinika i nijedan doktor. Ovo s nalazima za hepatitis i HIV je zaista nesto novo, nesto sto se do sada nije trazilo, pa budi uvjerena da neces biti jedina koja ce se naci u takvoj situaciji. Ako mozes ti odi vaditi krv i u miru sacekaj nalaze dok oni vec ne budu gotovi i, jos jednom, ne brini zbog toga.   :Love:   Sretno s postupkom!

----------


## teodora

Curke HVALA VAM na utješnim riječima,trebaju mi! Na prvoj oplodnji sam bila u 6 mjesecu jer me je dr,Pavičić "požurila" budući da imam 35 god,iza sebe tešku operaciju mioma(njih 6),opet miom,adenomiozu a muž asthenoteratozoospermiu(mislim da sam ispravno napisala dijagnozu),na listi sam još od prošle godine.Još sam zadnji put kod doc. Pavičić upitala što je s dodatnom papirologijom a ona je na to rekla da mi koji smo na listi još u desetom mjesecu imamo "olakšicu" pa je taj dio po starom jer su se za to gospođe iz roda izborile.I sad ovo nije mi jasno.Još prošli tjedan je bilo sve kao i prije danas druga priča :shock:   :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## Pinky

> Curke pomoć!!!! Na stimulaciji sam gonalima peti dan i u četvrtak bi trebala krenuti sa uzv.Zovem Petrovu po cijele dane da pitam za uputnicu kakva mi treba.Konačno mi se javi s. Irena i pita me onako usput da li imam izvađene markere na hepatitis i hiv,da se bez toga ne može u postupak po novom!?!Da li netko zna nešto o tome?????Gdje se to najbrže radi i koliko to traje,mislim čekanje nalaza?


meni je hepatitis, hiv i aids bilo pod must prije postupka (u 5. mjesecu, prije zakona). to vrijedi za oba partnera, ne samo za tebe. ceka se par dana (max tjedan, u splitu). plus sam ja jos morala izvaditi krvnu grupu i rh, torch, imunoloske pretrage (antitijela), sve hormone... 13 puta sam vadila krv....
nije mi bas normalno da ti u sred stimulacije to sugeriraju, ali napravi, cisto sumnjam da ces biti pozitivna   :Kiss:   :Heart:

----------


## Pinky

da hiv i aids...   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   mislila sam hepatitis b i c   :Embarassed:

----------


## crvenkapica77

> Crvenkapica77, imam uskoro 34, a MM 47, pa dr. valjda računa da još imamo vremena


 ..onda i ja budem cekala :/

----------


## curka

prije godinu dana ništa od tog nismo morali radit, sada nam je sestra rekla da i ja i suprug moramo napravit te markere na hiv i hepatitis b i c i ja sam vadila krvnu grupu i još nešto - nalazi su nam sutra ( danas mi je 3. dan bockanja ) ...

----------


## ella roo

Pitanje za vas koje idete u petrovu.
Pravilnici su došli, kad se naručuje?
Upravo sam se čula s frendicom preko sms i kaže da su je naručili za ožujak.

----------


## taca70

Narucili za postupak ili u ambulantu kod dr?

----------


## teodora

Onda su ovo o nalazima za hiv i hepatitis svima rekli osim meni izgleda  :Mad:  Ne bi mi bilo krivo da nisam pitala da li mi što treba a što nisu tražili prije.A niš valjda mi neće praviti frke,pa nije moja greška.

----------


## Cannisa

Cure, imam pitanje .....dal je možda netko od Vas tražio drugo mišljenje u Petrovoj? Da li treba za to uputnica?

----------


## ella roo

> Narucili za postupak ili u ambulantu kod dr?


Postupak.Čekanje za ambulantu je 3 tjedna, a ne 6 mjeseci.

----------


## taca70

Pa to je ok cekanje za postupak. Obzirom kakve su okolnosti, ne bi me previse sokiralo da je i za ambulantu.

----------


## crvenkapica77

> Pitanje za vas koje idete u petrovu.
> Pravilnici su došli, kad se naručuje?
> Upravo sam se čula s frendicom preko sms i kaže da su je naručili za ožujak.


jel joj to prvi postupak i opcenito prvi put???'

----------


## Bebel

Imam malu molbu za nekog tko uskoro ide kod doktora.

Naime, potaknuli smo raspravu da li postupak s klomifenima ulazi (po novom) u onih 6 besplatnih postupaka.

Do sad nije pa vas molim da netko pita doktora da li po novom ipak ulazi u zbroj 6 besplatnih postupaka.
Klomifen je puno jeftiniji od Gonala i Menopura pa mi baš nije jasno što je to po novom: besplatni postupak. 

Prije su ulazili samo Gonali i Menopuri + postupak. Kod FET-a sa plaćalo odmrzavanje i kateter, a kod stimulacija sa Gonalom i Menopurom ništa (ako smo po HZZO-u).
Možda se kod Klomifena po novom još nešto dodaje u trošak. 
Unaprijed HVALA

----------


## taca70

Bebel,na listi lijekova pise za Gonal i Menopur 6 puta tako da mislim da se klomifen ne pika.

----------


## Bebel

> Bebel,na listi lijekova pise za Gonal i Menopur 6 puta tako da mislim da se klomifen ne pika.


To je točno i tako sam ja tumačila, ali se bojim da se radi o nekim drugim troškovima koje bi prevalili ili na pacijente ili na HZZO. Na VV-u nisu znali pacijenticama reći da li Klomifen spada u tih 6 postupak ili ne. Prenosim ono što pišu cure koje su bile gore. Ja sam bila uvjerena da je sve kao prije pa me sad to iznenadilo.
Hvala

----------


## bublica3

Ja nekidan radila na higijenskom zavodu u Splitu. Uzela uputnicu od socjal ginekologa a MM od svoje lječnice opće prakse. 
Imam dopunsko i nisam ništa platila. Ne treba na tašte, ali me pitao dali sam dan prije nešto jako masno jela! 
MM nema dopunsko i trebao je platit hiv ,hepatitis oko 150 kn, a sifilis oko 100 kn. 
Nalazi se čekaju oko 7 dana!

----------


## teodora

Evo curke,da vam javim samo da sam danas bila na prvom uzv u ovom drugom postupku u Petrovoj.Ne znam da li je koja od vas bila ovih dana tamo ali ja sam bila šokirana.Vlada opća pomutnja,samo je jedan uzv koji je preseljen u ambulante na katu,uzv radi doktor koji je trenutno tamo a ne pripadajući a na otvaranju košuljice se čeka više nego na pregled.Od papirologije mi nitko zasad ništa nije tražio pa tako su i moje drame oko nalaza na hiv i hepatitis kojim su me ovih dana plašili bile nepotrebne.Mislim oko ovog dijela se ne žalim.

----------


## crvenkapica77

> Ja nekidan radila na higijenskom zavodu u Splitu. Uzela uputnicu od socjal ginekologa a MM od svoje lječnice opće prakse. 
> Imam dopunsko i nisam ništa platila. Ne treba na tašte, ali me pitao dali sam dan prije nešto jako masno jela! 
> MM nema dopunsko i trebao je platit hiv ,hepatitis oko 150 kn, a sifilis oko 100 kn. 
> Nalazi se čekaju oko 7 dana!



o hvala ti  na ovome jako me je to zanimalo......znaci sve se krvne pretrage mogu raditi u splitu i ne kosta nista ,ako imam dopunsko.i gotovo za 7 dana.....nije lose....

----------


## ella roo

> ella roo prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Pitanje za vas koje idete u petrovu.
> Pravilnici su došli, kad se naručuje?
> Upravo sam se čula s frendicom preko sms i kaže da su je naručili za ožujak.
> 
> 
> jel joj to prvi postupak i opcenito prvi put???'


Ne.8 ili 9.Ne pamtim više.
Jučer smo i razgovarale i kaže za pretrage standardno papa, brisevi i spermiogram.Nikakvo savjetovanje, nikakve potvrde.

----------


## bublica3

*Cure koje idete sada na postupke u bolnice po novome, zanima me kako izgleda psihološko i pravno savjetovanje i dobivanje potvrde?!?!?*






*
kad srce kaže dijete NE kaže Hrvatska*

----------


## Bebel

*bublica3*, ja i dalje nikako naći gdje piše to će ministarstvo osigurato anesteziju za svaku pacijenticu koja to želi pa ponavljam svoj upit???

ovo je tvoj komentar na Odbrojavanju:




> tina želim ti od srca da ti uspije AIH. 
> Šta se tiće punkcije ne brini jer je ministarstvo osiguralo anesteziju za svaku ženu koja to poželi.



Ovo je bio tvoj odgovor na Potpomognutoj u Petrovoj:



> ma ja ne mislim da će biti obavezna, nego će bit svima omogučena naravno ako želiš!
> Pa tko je ne bi želio???


Meni i dalje  :? visi ? nad glavom.

Oprosti što to ponavljam, ali vidim da imaš tu informaciju pa me zanima od kud je. Naime nisu sve klinike opremljene sa taj postupak pa me zanima kako je onda to zamišljeno. 
Hvala

----------


## bublica3

Bebel ja to ponavljam jer je naš ministar puno puta naglasio da će anestezija bit svima omogučena. 
Jeli to još jedna njegova laž to je sad za vidit, a mene baš zanima!!!!??

----------


## Bebel

> Bebel ja to ponavljam jer je naš ministar puno puta naglasio da će anestezija bit svima omogučena. 
> Jeli to još jedna njegova laž to je sad za vidit, a mene baš zanima!!!!??


OK! Hvala!   :Love:  
Mene zanima jer može komplicirati priču na sljedeći način pa se može promatrati kao Gonzov rez:
1. onemogućit će rad klinikama koje nisu u mogućnosti isto osigurati pacijentima
ili 
2. pacijent koji želi anesteziju, postupak će obavljati u klinikama koje to mogu osigurati.

Radi se o 2 različita pristupa i oba su na štetu pacijenta iako donose veliku korist onima koji žele anesteziju. 
Međutim, kao zaključak: Nigdje nije propisano niti kao takvo obvezujuće da klinika moraju pružiti anesteziju. Bar za sad.

----------


## curka

> Evo curke,da vam javim samo da sam danas bila na prvom uzv u ovom drugom postupku u Petrovoj.Ne znam da li je koja od vas bila ovih dana tamo ali ja sam bila šokirana.Vlada opća pomutnja,samo je jedan uzv koji je preseljen u ambulante na katu,uzv radi doktor koji je trenutno tamo a ne pripadajući a na otvaranju košuljice se čeka više nego na pregled.Od papirologije mi nitko zasad ništa nije tražio pa tako su i moje drame oko nalaza na hiv i hepatitis kojim su me ovih dana plašili bile nepotrebne.Mislim oko ovog dijela se ne žalim.


Ja sam u petak bila na 1. ultrazvuku i bila su 3 doktora - ja sam bila kod svog i bila gotova u 7,15. Sestra je rekla da u pon samo dođemo tamo ponovo u 7, ja pitam što je s kođuljicom , a ona odgovori da ju je ona već napravila   :Wink:

----------


## reny123

Cure, ja sam se malo pogubila u zakonu i pravilnicioma. Ja spadam u nevjenčane. Da li je to regulirano ovjerom kod javnog bilježnika ili je to još u prijedlogu i nije izglasano?Neću valjda morati pokretati izvanparnični postupak!!??

----------


## vikki

Nećeš, samo ćete kod javnog bilježnika izjaviti da ste zajedno i dobiti važeći papir.

----------


## frka

> Cure, ja sam se malo pogubila u zakonu i pravilnicioma. Ja spadam u nevjenčane. Da li je to regulirano ovjerom kod javnog bilježnika ili je to još u prijedlogu i nije izglasano?Neću valjda morati pokretati izvanparnični postupak!!??



jos nije regulirano kod javnog biljeznika. znaci jos nije izglasano i to spada u ono za sto su sad trebali glasati u saboru... ali ako si vec bila u postupku ili si pokrenula bilo sto prije donosenja novog zakona, ne treba ti nikakva potvrda. samo ce novima trebati potvrda o vanbracnoj zajednici, ali za sad to jos ne mozes dobiti kod javnog biljeznika jer nije dio zakona (u zakonu jos stoji da se u izvanparnicnom postupku treba dokazati vanbracna zajednica dulja od 3 g., a promjene kojima bi se to trebalo olaksati jos nisu izglasane)..

----------


## Amalka

> teodora prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Evo curke,da vam javim samo da sam danas bila na prvom uzv u ovom drugom postupku u Petrovoj.Ne znam da li je koja od vas bila ovih dana tamo ali ja sam bila šokirana.Vlada opća pomutnja,samo je jedan uzv koji je preseljen u ambulante na katu,uzv radi doktor koji je trenutno tamo a ne pripadajući a na otvaranju košuljice se čeka više nego na pregled.Od papirologije mi nitko zasad ništa nije tražio pa tako su i moje drame oko nalaza na hiv i hepatitis kojim su me ovih dana plašili bile nepotrebne.Mislim oko ovog dijela se ne žalim.
> 
> 
> Ja sam u petak bila na 1. ultrazvuku i bila su 3 doktora - ja sam bila kod svog i bila gotova u 7,15. Sestra je rekla da u pon samo dođemo tamo ponovo u 7, ja pitam što je s kođuljicom , a ona odgovori da ju je ona već napravila




ja sam također bila u petak na ultrazvuku,bila sam danas odnosno u ponedeljak,...idem u srijedu opet...i petak bi mogla biti punkcija...  :Bouncing: 
pregledao me naravno moj doktor,i brzo sam bila gotova...
od ljekova koristim gonal i cetrotide

----------


## curka

na današnjem ultrazvuku je sve bilo ok  :D  :D , još sam se danas bocnula menopurom, sutra u 9 bockam ovitrelle i u četvrtak aspiracija   :Grin:  
E sad meni nešto ne da mira jer mi se čini da sam prošli put išla odmah na aspiraciju slijedeći dan nakon štoperice, jel moguće da se doktor preračunao u danima il ja nešto krivo mozgam   :Embarassed:    :?  :?  :?  :?

----------


## taca70

Curka,punkcija je 36h nakon stoperice.

----------


## TARA M

* Amalka , curka* , sretno  ! :D

----------


## curka

Hvala na lijepim željama   :Love:

----------


## Amalka

hvala taci m...trebat će nam sreća...i ja svima vama želim sve sreće...  :Trep trep:

----------


## vikki

> ali za sad to jos ne mozes dobiti kod javnog biljeznika jer nije dio zakona (u zakonu jos stoji da se u izvanparnicnom postupku treba dokazati vanbracna zajednica dulja od 3 g., a promjene kojima bi se to trebalo olaksati jos nisu izglasane)..


Ali, jedna je forumašica već dobila papir, prije neka tri tjedna  :/

----------


## curka

Evo tek sam sad naišla od koktelčića sa aspiracije - čitav dan sam prespavala tak da sad neznam šta ću po noći ... al sad me počinje bolit  :Sad: (

Sutra iza 11 trebamo zvat da vidimo jel se šta oplodilo   :Rolling Eyes:  
Držite fige !!!   :Grin:

----------


## bublica3

*curka PUNO PUNO SREĆE TI ŽELIM*  :Heart:

----------


## TARA M

Curka , jeli te boljela aspiracija ? jesi pitala možeš piti nešto protiv bolova sada ?

  SRETNO  :Love:

----------


## curka

Samu aspiraciju sam prespavala, nisam imala pojma ni o čemu ... Danas mi je teško sjediti, i tu i tamo me nešto bocne - ništa što se ne bi moglo izdržati   :Grin:  

U NEDJELJU TRANSFER  :D  :D  :D  :D

----------


## ivana78

Ajde molim te ako bi htjela, reći koliko si imala folikula, koliko si rekla da ih oplode, odnosno kako to sad ide po novome, jer ja sada isto čekam vješticu, pa idem u postupak kod dr. K.
Hvala

----------


## mmaslacak

I mene zanima, i protokol također, koliko JS si dobila i ostalo, pliz kad budeš mogla napiši...Hvala!

----------


## curka

U četvrtak niti jednoj od nas 6 koliko nas je bilo na aspiraciji nisu rekli koliko su izvadili - kao pitajte u labu..
Danas kad smo zvali lab - ne žele ništa govoriti - kažu da će sve reć na transferu - kao, bitno je da idete na transfer ...
Tako da je kod mene  :?  što se podataka tiče, al trenutni rezultat je  :D

----------


## ivana78

> U četvrtak niti jednoj od nas 6 koliko nas je bilo na aspiraciji nisu rekli koliko su izvadili - kao pitajte u labu..
> Danas kad smo zvali lab - ne žele ništa govoriti - kažu da će sve reć na transferu - kao, bitno je da idete na transfer ...
> Tako da je kod mene  :?  što se podataka tiče, al trenutni rezultat je  :D


E sada mi tek ništa nije jasno!!! :? 
Po novom zakonu moraš im nakon aspiracije reći koliko da ti oplode jajnih stanica 1,2 ili 3! Jel tako?

----------


## ivana78

....i čak 6 na aspiraciji  :D  super, (izgleda da oni rade punom parom) barem da ste svih 6 i na spiraciji   :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:

----------


## taca70

U Petrovoj ni ranije nisu nista govorili do transfera ali me zivo interesira kakve ce sada info davati i kako ce ici sa zamrzavanjem js. 
Cuka, jesi li barem na kosuljici mogla vidjeti koliko ti je folikula dr pobrojao na zadnjem uzv?

----------


## curka

NE
 :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## bublica3

meni je biologica u Petrovoj javila nakon 24 sata koliko ih se od koliko bilo oplodilo.

----------


## Amalka

i ja sam jučer išla na aspiraciju...rekli su mi da imam 4 folikula,od toga su mi izvadili 3 jajašca...danas trebam zvati da li će biti trsnsfera,ali mi se još nitko ne javlja...zove zato M jer je puno strpljiviji od mene...bilo nas je jučer sedmero na aspiraciji i nije toliko bolilo kao što sam mislila da hoće...kad sam stigla kući spavala sam u periodima ostatak dana...malo me bolilo dole kao kad si prehladiš jajnike,ali da se izdurati...  :Cekam:

----------


## bublica3

> curka prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> U četvrtak niti jednoj od nas 6 koliko nas je bilo na aspiraciji nisu rekli koliko su izvadili - kao pitajte u labu..
> Danas kad smo zvali lab - ne žele ništa govoriti - kažu da će sve reć na transferu - kao, bitno je da idete na transfer ...
> Tako da je kod mene  :?  što se podataka tiče, al trenutni rezultat je  :D
> 
> 
> E sada mi tek ništa nije jasno!!! :? 
> Po novom zakonu moraš im *nakon aspiracije reći koliko da ti oplode jajnih stanica 1,2 ili 3!* Jel tako?


*Ovdje zaista nije ništa jasno!* Očito je da se ne radi po novim propisima. Šta su donosili zakon kad se ne radi po propisima!!!  
 :Evil or Very Mad:  




*kad srce kaže dijete NE kaže Hrvatska*

----------


## TARA M

Cure do kada se rade spermiogrami , ako se sjećam , mislim da je od 7- 9 ? ili ?????  Znam da su gotovi isti dan

----------


## mmaslacak

Točno tako, MM je tamo radio dva, uvijek je išao oko 7:30-8h.Podigao bi nalaz poslije posla isti dan.

----------


## TARA M

Hvala mmaslacak !

 ma mi moramo isti dan sa tim kod doktora oko 10 -11, malo ćemo ih požuriti   :Grin:

----------


## curka

bile su 4 jajne stanice od toga su 3 oplođene i 3 vraćene  :D  :D

----------


## taca70

Curka, kakav si protokol imala?Koliko cega dnevno i kako dugo?Sretno.

----------


## crvenkapica77

> bile su 4 jajne stanice od toga su 3 oplođene i 3 vraćene  :D  :D


sretno curka!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  :Heart:

----------


## ivana78

> bile su 4 jajne stanice od toga su 3 oplođene i 3 vraćene  :D  :D


Bravo, čestitam  :D  :D  :D  nestrpljivo čekam zajedno s tobom   :Saint:  

A reci mi molim te jesu ti ovu četvrtu jajnu stanicu zamrznuli?
I da i mene naravno zanima kakva ti je bila stimulacija!?
Ja ću ići na gonale po 2 ampule do 7 dana ciklusa, (ultrazvuka) a onda bumo vidjeli!

----------


## curka

Stimulacija menopurom - 3x3 ampule, onda 5x2 ampule - na kraju ampula Ovitrelle 
Četvrta se nije oplodila  ( mislim da nema zamrzavanja )

Hvala za podršku     :Heart:   :Love:   :Heart:

----------


## Amalka

danas sam imala transfer,od 3 jajašca 2 se oplodilo i vraćeno,ovaj  put mi je transfer bio neugodniji nego prošli put...prošli puta nisam ni osjetila...što se tiče punkcije,sve ovisi koji doktor radi...neki kažu odmah s čim raspolažeš,a većina ti ne kaže...od 3 moja jajašca jedno nije bilo zrelo,tako imam sada dvije bubice..  :Joggler:

----------


## taca70

Amalka, 2 dobra zametka su vise nego dovoljna za trudnocu. Daj molim te i ti napisi koliko si dnevno cega primala i kako dugo. Znas li mozda je li s tobom bilo cura koje su imale vise js i da li su ih nekome zaledili?

----------


## Amalka

sve smo bile od različitih doktora,...ja sam imala 2dc x3gonala,od 4-10dc x 2 gonala, od 6-10dc x1 cetrotid, 11dc ovitrelle...žene koje su bile sa mnom imale su uglavnom 3-5 jajašca,nama trima su vraćene po 2,dvije žene su imale po 1jajašce vraćeno i jednoj  ženi se nisu dijelile,pa se odustalo od transfera i jednoj su bili prazni folikuli,pa se također transfer nije dogodio...

----------


## Amalka

po tome ispada da se nikom nije ništa zaleđivalo...sve smo bile u stimulaciji...a sad!? :? 
možda i ja ne baratam pravim informacijama...to je sve što sam nekako uspjela popamtiti...

----------


## taca70

Amalka,puno ti hvala za info. To su ipak slabije stimulacije nego ranije. Puno srece ti zelim.

----------


## Amalka

nema na čemu...tu smo da jedna drugu informiramo i ne lutamo...sad i ja znam da su stimulacije blaže....puno sreće i tebi taca 70...

----------


## Bebel

Imam jednu kolektivnu molbu:
lijepo bih zamolila sve koji su bili ili su u postupcima po novom  da se priključe temi* Novi zakon i njegova primjena praxi* kako bi podijelili iskustva sa curama. Prije smo imali temu Jačina stimulacije-forumska statistika, ali sad su se stvari malo promijenile pa bi na novoj temi mogli razmijeniti iskustva koja će svima biti od koristi. 
Kakva je stimulacija, koliko je stanica dobiveno, kad su vraćene, što je s preostalim...neke klinike uvode anesteziju, u nekima se plaća Choragon,..., itd, itd... 
Hvala   :Love:

----------


## TARA M

Evo i mene konačno sa protokolom :D 

spermiogram bolji , sve super osim morfologije , koja se popravila za 3 % , pa je sada 13 % 

1. dan suprefact sprej 3 x 2 doze ( što baš nisam vidjela da je slučaj u našoj bolnici sa tim sprejem ) 
2,3,4,5,6,7,  2x 2 ampule gonala F
 8 dan ultrazvuk   , ne kužim zašto tek 8 ...?
S obzirom da idem prvi put malo toga kužim ,ali valjda budem pohvatala. Dr, je rekao da ćemo vidjeti hoće ići mikroinjekcija ili nešto drugo...

 I opet SVE papire moramo imati , nemam riječi , ali to ćemo na drugoj temi.
 A sad kod dr po Gonale :D

----------


## teodora

Evo i od mene par informacija.Bila na aspiraciji u četvrtak,meni osobno ne toliko bolno(to je sutra dan) ali ja očito teško podnosim anesteziju pa je bilo čak i povraćanja.Usput, curka draga bile smo skupa ovaj puta.Znači transfer u nedjelju i od izdvojene dvije od sedam folikula jajne stanice oplođena je samo jedna  :Sad:   i ta je i vraćena. Znam da su šanse male ALI dok gđa menga ne dođe ja se nadam.Inače ,moja doktorica je doc. Pavičić ali je oba postupka radio prof. Strelec koji je to obavio vrhunski s obzirom na sami položaj moje maternice koji je totalno iskrivljen.

----------


## crvenkapica77

sretno cure!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  :Love:

----------


## taca70

Tara,mislila sam danas na tebe.To ti je standardni kratki protokol, obicno je uzv 8dc pa ce ti odrediti dalju terapiju. Ja preferiram Decapeptyl umjesto Superfacta jer mi se lakse jednom piknuti nego to smrkati. Drago mi je za spermiogram TM,bice to sve ok.
Teodora, to s povracanjem mi je poznata prica,ja po 3x grlim wc skoljku dok ne dodem sebi. Vibram da taj jedan bude vrijedan i onaj pravi kojeg svi cekamo.

----------


## TARA M

Hvala crvenkapica , hvala Taca što misliš na mene   :Kiss:  
 Što ti dalje ?
Pošto smo kod istog dr. Taca , onda valjda svi na 8 dan  ultr., sad si me malo utješila . pa i ja smatram da se lakše piknuti nego ova obaveza 3 puta na dan šmrkanje sa razlikom u vremenskom periodu nosnica , no dobro...

ne vidim temu o skupljanju tih papira , pa se unaprijed ispričavam moderatoricama , ali cure jel neka od vas to trebala donijet ili samo ja :? 
znači ono pravnik , psihijatar , drugo mišljenje itd . mislim ja sam u braku  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## teodora

Hvala vam drage moje na dobrim vibrama i željama ali iako hoću misliti pozitivno ,nekako mi se čini da će i ovaj put kao i prošli doći menga prije bete  :Crying or Very sad:   svi simptomi su tu,mada me svi tješe da to ne mora ništa značiti i da su svi ti simptomi uostalom slični.

----------


## curka

Jojjjjjj *teodora* nemaš pojma kak mi je drago što si se javila  :D  :D 

Smiri ti svoj temperament, drmni još 2 normabela ( da ne postaneš udovica prije neg što bude potvrđeno da si trudnica   :Laughing:   ) , mazi svoju bušu i nabaci   :Grin:   jer SIGURNA sam da će ovi naše blagdanske bebe bit bingo !!
Šaljem ti 1001   :Kiss:   i drž se !!

Ja sam danas zatvorila bolovanje i u pon idem radit jer ću inače izgorit od iščekivanja. Jel misliš da je slijedeći petak prerano za vađenje bete  :?  :? 
Mene tak pere pozitivna vibra - ma sigurno je Strela to odradio vrhunski i bit će sve superička...

----------


## teodora

Hvala curka na toplim željama i upozorenjima(imaš pravo što se tiče muža  :Laughing:  ). Ja evo i šesti dan još mirujem,ne kao prvih dana nakon transfera ali se pazim.A što se tiče bete pa mislim da ti nije prerano ali meni u slučaju negativnog ishoda   :Sad:  , vještica mora doći ranije već kad bi trebala biti beta.Ali nećemo crno, tebi iskreno želim lijepe TRI bebice od srca.

----------


## curka

*Draga mi smo trudnice* ( dok nam beta ne dokaže suprotno )   :Grin:  

A izgurat ćemo i još jedan tjedan - a onda kao što bi naš dr rekao trenutak istine ...

Nego kakve mi to ti simptome imaš kad te tako plaše ?

----------


## teodora

Ja se toplo nadam da si ti u pravu ali jednostavno osijećam da ću dobiti mengu,znaš ono klasično grčenje u dnu stomaka koje mi se i inače događa u pms-u.Svako jutro panično idem gledati jel se vjeeeštica pojavila  :shock: Tako mi je bilo i u prvom postupku pa mislim da je na moju veliku žalost tako i sad.  :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## curka

Svi moji simptomi nestali i sad ne osjećam baš NIŠTA ( osim što furam poveći trbuh od drukanja hormonima i nešto više papice u zadnje vrijeme   :Rolling Eyes:   ) - neznam šta bi si mislila  :?  :? 

*teodora* kad bi trebala dobit   :Evil or Very Mad:  

*amalka* kako se držiš u očekivanju bete, imaš kakvih simptoma   :Raspa:  

 :Kiss:   svima i da svi što prije dođemo do naših   :Saint:   :Saint:

----------


## Amalka

...draga curka ,pa i meni ti je tako...do 4 dana nešto se događalo...5.dc i 6dc.ništa..kao da je sve što se događalo stalo.. :?  :? 
isto ne znam šta da mislim i što god pročitam svakoj je drugačije i ništa mi ne pomaže...ne možemo ubrzati vrijeme da bi znale ishod...možda je to u redu,a možda i nije!?...ko će ga znati kad nema ni jednog pouzdanog recepta osim čekanja i ne razmišljanja o tome...ako ti je lakše,a meni je da obje imamo iste siptome,pa bez obzira što god bude...u dvoje je lakše...nemamo izbora  :Love:   :Love:

----------


## teodora

Curka;moja menga inače točna kao švicarska vurica (prošli put bez obzira na utriće) trebala bi stići oko srijede-četvrtka.  :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## ivana78

Curke, da li je ijednoj od Vas koje ste sada bile u postupku, a "stare" ste, trebala sva ova silna dokumentacija, psihijatar, pravnik, drugo mišljenje .
Ja sam "stara" , danas sam zvala u Petrovu da prijavim da sam krenula sa pikanjem u subotu, i sestra mi kaže da bez obzira što smo stari moramo imati svu ovu dokumentaciju, da to pravilo vrijedi unatrag 2 tjedna?????

----------


## Amalka

...da,istina je da su sve te dokumente unazad 2 tjedna tražili...i ja sam krenula sa pikanjem,a nisam imala potrebnu dokumentaciju,tj.falio mi je pravno mišljenje i psihić...drugo mišljenje me nisu niti tražili...obećala sam da ću donesti te papire naknadno...sad ih imam kod sebe,još ih nisam dala u petrovoj,a sad čekam betu,pa eto,...sestra je rekla da moraju imati te papire u slučaju kakve inspekcije itd.pa bolje ti je da ih napraviš što prije...za jedno popodne ti pravnik nešto našvrlja da si upoznat sa roditeljstvom i bla,bla..već oni znaju...a psihića možeš platiti privatno ili tražiš uputnicu od opće doktorice,a može i tm i odeš kod nekog socijalnog...ništa nećeš platiti...objasniš da je hitno i zašto ti treba,pa te možda proguraju prije drugih pacjenata...

----------


## teodora

Ja sam s pikanjem počela 25.09. i tad su mi rekli(docentica) da ne treba ništa za nas koji smo u 10 mjesecu u postupku,tj. na listi. Kad sam se išla naručti,tj. obavjestiti ih da krećem s uzv-om, rekli su da treba SAMO  nalaz na hiv i hepatitis.U vrijeme aspiracije su svi pričali o potrebnoj dokumentaciji (znači sve),ja nisam imala ništa osim nalaza na hiv jer MM nije stigao ga izvaditi.Na transferu nitko nije ništa tražio a niti pri davanju otpusnog pisma.Mislim da se i oni polako uhodavaju jer od nas šest na transferu svaka je imala drugačije informacije o tim potrebnim papirima.

----------


## teodora

:Embarassed:  zaboravih reći da sam "stara" u Petrovoj,na listi od prošle godine.

----------


## osijek

Samo vam želim zaželiti sreću i da što prije postanete trudnice! U međuvremenu budite što smirenije jer i to je vrlo bitno u cijelom postupku. Svima puno   :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:

----------


## ivana78

> Samo vam želim zaželiti sreću i da što prije postanete trudnice! U međuvremenu budite što smirenije jer i to je vrlo bitno u cijelom postupku. Svima puno


Hej draga,   :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:   kako si?
Ah kako biti smiren kad te isprepadaju... ali proći će i to...

----------


## curka

Nama dr nije ništa rekao nego sestra Irena da trebamo napravit markere za HIV i hepatitise ( nikakvi pravnici, psiholozi ... ), a kad sam te nalaze htjela uručit doktoru on se samo nasmijao i rekao da to njemu ne treba ...

Nego čekalice moje kako ste mi ? 
Ja sam danas išla radit i iako sam imala samo 4 sata ( radim u školi ) bilo mi je nekak naporno, tak su me boljela križa da sam došla doma i u horinzotalu   :Laughing:  
Što se trbuha tiče on je veličinom približan kolegičinom koja je u 5. mj. trudnoće ...

Kad ćete radit testiće ili betu ????

----------


## Amalka

....jučer sam popila valjda tonu vode,čajeva,sokova,svakih 15 min.išla na wc,trebalo je to izbaciti iz sebe,i pol dana imala vrtoglavicu...do navečer me bolilo kao kad trebam dobiti mengu...jutros sam i dalje jako žedna i pijem i pijem... :/ 
idem 26.10.vaditi betu...

----------


## curka

Ej ženske jeste se vi udebljale od svih tih hormona ????
Moj se trbuh uduplao ( nadam se s razlogom ) , ne jedem puno ( al sad večeram a prije nisam ), a rastem iz dana u dan ????   :Embarassed:

----------


## TARA M

meni isto doktor nije rekao ništa , ali sestra Irena je rekla da ipak bi trebalo svu papirologiju skupiti, iako sam naručena "po starom " zakonu......

pa pri kraju sam sa tim svim skupljanjem papira,,, ne želim se više stvarno opterećivati s njima ,,,, što se mora... i na šta smo mi sve spremne da dođemo do svoje bebice papiru su ništa,,, tako da čekam mengu i krećem ,,, sprej i gonali spremni čekaju  :Laughing:  

 sretno svim curama u postupku

----------


## bublica3

Cure dali je Decapeptyl 0,1  na popisu ljekova od HZZO-a?

----------


## taca70

Bublica3, u Petrovoj se decapeptyl ranije dobijao od bolnice ali vec duuugo ga nemaju (mozda se nesto promijenilo nedavno) tako da sam ga ja kupila ali racun mozes poslati u HZZO.

----------


## teodora

Ovaj put samo sam htjela napisati da je  menga stigla,točno u minut  :Evil or Very Mad:   i da sam jako tužna  :Crying or Very sad:  . Svim čekalicama puno sreće a ja izgleda svoju moram još uvijek čekati.

----------


## curka

*teodora* draga prestrašno mi je to što čujem, baš mi je žao ... 
 :Crying or Very sad:  
Budi hrabra i ne odustaj jer tvoj   :Saint:   te čeka sigurna sam !

Ja sam danas radila test s urinom i ništa mi nije jasno  :?  - vodoravna crta toliko željenog plusa je 4 x deblja od one okomite ( al ipak postoji ), ja sam u bedu, al moj dragi je optimist i kaže + je + makar i mršav ... Možda je još prerano ... Ak ne procurim idem u petak vadit betu jer ću izludit

----------


## TARA M

Teodora jako mi je žao ,ali ne odustaj  :Kiss:  

   curka plus je plus svakako super  ,,,, a koji ti je dan ?


 ja sam danas dobila vješticu koju ne želim vidjeti 9 mjeseci   :Klap:  !
 počela sam sa sprejem i od sutra sam eto konačno pikalica ....

----------


## teodora

Drage moje hvala na ohrabrujućim riječima,u ovim trenutcima puno mi znače.Vama želim puuuuuno sreće i visoku betu! :D

----------


## Amalka

teodora drži se,bude sljedeći put  :Kiss:   :Love:

----------


## Amalka

curka,sigurno je plus...osjećam to....bez brige.... :D

----------


## ivana78

Hej djevojke, sutra idem na *prvi* ultrazvuk, pa me zanima da li se još uvijek ide u podrum ili negdje drugdje. :? 
Hvala

----------


## teodora

ivana ,ideš gore na kat gdje su ambulante i sestra Irena,tamo ti je sad sve a u podrumu je hitna ginekološka,navodno.Sretno  :Smile:

----------


## ivana78

Hvala draga, nekako mi to bolje i paše, kada sam dolazila dolje u podrum na ultrazvuke (subotom i nedjeljom), imala sam osjećaj da se nikad nitko neće pojaviti, ovo mi se čini frekventnije....  :Kiss:

----------


## teodora

Sretno još jednom Ivana 78 u postupku. A ja se moram "pohvaliti" kako sam nekako probavila činjenicu neuspješnog postupka,bar toliko da sam se naručila za ponovni postupak i za razgovor kod svoje docentice .

----------


## ivana78

Hvala ti Teodora, sretno i tebi...  :Kiss:

----------


## osijek

> osijek prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Samo vam želim zaželiti sreću i da što prije postanete trudnice! U međuvremenu budite što smirenije jer i to je vrlo bitno u cijelom postupku. Svima puno    
> 
> 
> Hej draga,      kako si?
> Ah kako biti smiren kad te isprepadaju... ali proći će i to...


Ja sam dobro, hvala na pitanju, svakim danom sve veća  :Smile:  ,
tebi želim punooo sreće u postupku!!!
Vjeruj i i kasnije je puno toga što te svaki dan prepada tako da moraš se navići živjeti s prepadima!

----------


## ivana78

:Wink:    ... da,  život je čudan... 

Samo se ti debljaj i uživaj sa svojim   :Saint:   :Saint:   :Saint:  
Hvala svima, javim se nakon ultrazvuka, sada idem spavati, sutra dizanje u 04,00   :Kiss:

----------


## curka

Ja sam danas vadila betu i ona iznosi 189,10 IU/L . Jel to ok ???
Šta sad - to nosim svom doktoru il ?

----------


## taca70

Bravo curka, jako lijepa beta. Ponovi ju u ponedeljak ili utorak i nazovi Petrovu. Sretno do kraja.

----------


## bublica3

CURKA  :D   Čestitke  :D

----------


## teodora

CURKA I OD MENE ČESTITKE :D  :D  :D !!!

----------


## ivana78

bravoooooooo :D  :D  :D  :D , čestitam.

----------


## TARA M

Curka   :D  :D

----------


## crvenkapica77

curka cestitam   :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D

----------


## TARA M

Cure jel neka od vas za vrijeme davanja gonala imala napuhan trbuh u gornjem dijelu znači ispod prsa ? meni je  napuhan ali u smislu da mi je težak jako a tek sam 2 dana na gonalima , malo sam ispepadana pa ako netko imao slične simptome ?

 hvala

----------


## curka

:Heart:   vas sve i svima vam želim da i vi što prije možete maziti svoje buše   :Grin:  

što se mog trbuha tiče, ja ga imam kao da sam trubna 5 mj a ne da sam danas išla vadit betu... i da ima osječaj da će mi puknut na mjestu gdje mi je pupak i da mi se rebra šire i da teže dišem tj lakše se umaram ... ja sam to sve pripisala hormonima   :Love:

----------


## curka

trubna = trudna   :Laughing:

----------


## Blekonja

curka i ovdje čestitam od   :Heart:

----------


## teodora

Tara,taj osijećaj kad si na gonalima ti je standardan u većine cura,bar onih s kojima sam ti ja razgovarala.I moj je bio takav,a i još je a već je prošlo 2 tjedna od   :Crying or Very sad:   neuspjelog transfera.Zato ,ne brini,sve ti je to u "opisu posla"  :Laughing:  Smireno samo,mislim da je mir jedan od ključnih faktora uspješnog postupka.Sretno.

----------


## Amalka

bravooo!!!! :D  :D  :D  :D   :Bouncing:   :Klap:  
čestitaaam!!!  :Klap:   :D  :D

----------


## Amalka

curkaa!!...bila sam vesela zbog tebe,pa sam zaboravila upisati :D  :D  :D  :D  :D

----------


## miki

curka sve to upucujen a trudnocu ali ja sam bila sva nateknuta napuhana jer je doslo do blage hiperstimulacije sve se rjesilo ali to je i popratna pojava trudnoce samo pozitivno i biti ce sve u redu sretno

----------


## TARA M

Hvala teodora šta si me utiješila, jer s kim sam god pričala imali su napuhani donji dio trbuha,,,, a meni je kod želudca , ali eto jedna pozitivna stvar bar nemam osjećaj gladi uopće , samo sam žedna -to pripisujem suprefacktu, pila bih tonu vode ,,,  :Laughing:  , inače ja i mir smo malo u rate,hehe , znam da se moram smiriti

žao mi je za tvoj transfer , ali nema predaje  :Kiss:

----------


## teodora

Nema frke Tara,kad sam išla u prvi postupak bila sam više samo pasivni promatrač ovih "naših" stranica,sad sam se više uključila i to mi paše.Nitko ovo što mi prolazimo ne može razumjeti u potpunosti tko nije bar jednom prošao.U prvom postupku bila sam na menopuru i jako teško sam podnijela i psihički i fizički pa sam u dogovoru s docenticom drugi put promijenila terapiju na sprej i gonale.Bilo je lakše ali i prije postupka mi je docentica Pavičić napomenula da je najpotrebnije da se smirim,pa je preporučila da pijem nešto za smirenje jer jaaako burno očito reagiram na hormone.  :Evil or Very Mad:  .Zato radi samo što ti paše,ugodi ovaj puta samo sebi i lakše ćeš proći sve to. :D

----------


## Amalka

vadila sam danas konačno betu,...piše 579 IJ/L...i ne znam šta da mislim,osim da sam sretna,valjda smijem... :D

----------


## taca70

Amalka, cestitam na prekrasnoj beti a posebno mi je drago vidjeti jos jednu trudnicu iz petrove. Samo neka se tako nastavi.

----------


## TARA M

Amalka , cijeli dan mislim na tebe , JAKO je drago !!!!!!

ČESTITAM TI i baš sam sretna ! :D  :D  :D  :D

----------


## teodora

Čestitke na lijepoj beti Amalka :D , i da ovo je jako lijepo i ohrabrujuće čuti .

----------


## Amalka

hvala vam na podršci i lijepim željama,to i ja želim svim budućim mamama i one koje već jesu...  :Love:   :Love:   :Love:   :Love:

----------


## bony

> vadila sam danas konačno betu,...piše 579 IJ/L...i ne znam šta da mislim,osim da sam sretna,valjda smijem... :D


  :Joggler:   :Sing:   :Dancing Fever:   :D  :D   ČESTITAM!!

----------


## crvenkapica77

jupiiiiiiiiiiii  :Joggler:   :Sing:   :Klap:   :Klap:   :Love:   :Preskace uze:   :Gumi-gumi:   :Joggler:   :Klap:   :Klap:

----------


## Blekonja

ajme koja lipa beta-amalka čestitam od   :Heart:  , stvarno lijepe vijesti u zadnje vrijeme  :D  :D  :D

----------


## curka

*amalka* ČESTITKE !!!!!!!!  :D  :D  :D 
Stvarno sam presretna zbog tebe jer sam se nekako potajno nadala baš za tebe   :Kiss:  

Ja sutra idem vadim drugu betu da vidimo dupla li se, a ujedno ću pokušat ulovit i  svog dr. da vidi zašto imam trbuh kao da se trebam porodit ( vjerojatno je blaga hiperstimulacija ) i kako to rješit ...

----------


## Amalka

znaš,ja sam mislila kako imamo iste siptome,dok nisi napisala da imaš veliki trbuh,...a budući da ti je beta bila pozitivna,ja sam mislila da meni neće jer nemam veliki trbuh...imala sam samo pritisak...eto vidiš kako je sve to drugačije,...ali nema veze bete sz tu,hvala ti i svim drugim budućim mamama,jako me usrećuju,baš vibrirate...super ste cure... :D   :Kiss:   :Kiss:

----------


## luna1

amalka  :D  :D

----------


## osijek

Curka i Amalka velike ćestitke i dobro došle u klub trudnica, a svime ostalima puno sreće.
Curka napuhan trbuh ti je hiperstimulacija koja se većinom javi kao reakcija na trudnoću i većinom nakon nekog vemena se smiri. Ja sam zbog toga ćak na početku trudnoće bila u bolnici, ali sam se tražila van jer jedina terapija ti je piti puno tekućine, mirovati da ne dođe do torzije jajnika ako je hiperstimulacija jaka i paziti da i mokriš onoliko koliko i piješ, jer ako ne mokriš znači da se voda zadržava.
Trebalo bi ti se to brzo smiriti, kod mene je to dosta dugo trajalo jer su u pitanju bile jako velike razine hormona trudnoće jer su trojkice bile u pitanju, ali svejedno je prošlo u roku mjesec, mjesec i pol. Ako ti nije loše izbjegavaj bolnicu jer kad te strpaju tamo zbog toga onda te ne puštaju tako lako.

----------


## curka

> Curka i Amalka velike ćestitke i dobro došle u klub trudnica, a svime ostalima puno sreće.
> Curka napuhan trbuh ti je hiperstimulacija koja se većinom javi kao reakcija na trudnoću i većinom nakon nekog vemena se smiri. Ja sam zbog toga ćak na početku trudnoće bila u bolnici, ali sam se tražila van jer jedina terapija ti je piti puno tekućine, mirovati da ne dođe do torzije jajnika ako je hiperstimulacija jaka i paziti da i mokriš onoliko koliko i piješ, jer ako ne mokriš znači da se voda zadržava.
> Trebalo bi ti se to brzo smiriti, kod mene je to dosta dugo trajalo jer su u pitanju bile jako velike razine hormona trudnoće jer su trojkice bile u pitanju, ali svejedno je prošlo u roku mjesec, mjesec i pol. Ako ti nije loše izbjegavaj bolnicu jer kad te strpaju tamo zbog toga onda te ne puštaju tako lako.


Hvala za čestitke
Jučer sam ostala ležat zbog hiperstimulacije ... no što je tu je... važno je da je beta ok - sad je 869 i dr je jako zadovoljan, kaže ako se stanje ne pogorša pustit će me u petak doma mirovat, a ponovit će i ultrazvuk i betu pa MOŽDA SAZNAMO KOLKO NAS IMA

----------


## curka

*osijek* koliko je to dugo ???? Jesi što uzimala od lijekova ili samo mirovala, jesu li ti vadili vodu ??

----------


## osijek

Samo sam mirovala pila puno vode i bistrih sokova i išla piškiti svakih 5 min. Dok sam bila u bolnici vadili su mi elektrolite ( vade krv ) da vide  da su oni ok jer ako se to poremeti onda se voda može početi skupljati u trbušnoj šupljini i tako. Ja sam na 2 ultrazvuka imala malo slobodne tekučine u donjem abdomenu, ali to je sve samo prošlo a kad sam se tražila iz bolnice onda mi je moja gin. to pratila veličinu jajnika koji su bili toliki da su se spojili na sredini tako da više nije znala koji je lijevi a koji desni i dali ima slobodne tekućine više ili manje. Kažem ti meni se sve sredilo u roku od recimo, a betu sam vadila 07.07. a na kontroli 31.08. su jajnici bili ok. eto skoro 2 mjeseca.

----------


## TARA M

Cure pa na odbrojavanju same trdnice , to je predivno !!!!!!

Evo da i ja napišem stanje svog prvog ultrazvuka 8 dan. , uspijela sam škicnuti u papire ,, ljevi 16, desni 14,14,11,10 , i endometrij 16,ili 1,6 ne kužim se baš... Embarassed , pa ako netko zna da mi kaže kakvi su to moji folikukići. Dr. je samo rekao da je sve u redu , danas i sutra još po 2 gonala i petak ponovo ultrazvuk ,,, to će biti deseti dan,,, nadam se punkciji nedjelja , ponedjeljak.....neznam,,,,,

pozdrav curi koja je danas išla na punciju-plava , ako je na forumu... nadam se da je bilo bezbolno



Petrova prvi ivf/icsi

----------


## taca70

Tara, to je sve skroz ok, jos ce folikuli narasti i u petak ce vjerojatno stoperica. Endo ti je ocito 16mm sto je itekako debelo. Sve ide po planu.

----------


## TARA M

Hej Taca , znala sam da ćeš mi se ti javiti , ti to i kužiš. Da to je ukupno u petak 16 gonala , što je ok rezultat za tako malo , s obzirom da je blaža stimulacija.

Hvala

 :Kiss:

----------


## TARA M

Eto stigao i taj dan , sutra navečer štoperica , a ponedjeljak punkcija-napokon ,koliko  me strah , toliko jedva čekam, jer će mi grudi odpasti od bolova  :Laughing:

----------


## curka

Evo danas su me pustili iz bolnice  :D , a dr. mi je radio ultrazvuk i iako nije siguran prognoza su *2 BEBAČA*   :Saint:   :Saint:

----------


## tlatincica

Pozdrav svima!
Ovdje sam prvi put i prvi put idem na IVF. Priznajem da nisam čitala sve od početka, jer sam ušla u postupak po novom zakonu pa sam pročitala zadnjih par stranica. I hvala svima na vašim iskustvima! 
Naša je situacija ovakva: ja zdrava, muž zdrav, miom na ulazu u maternicu u ulozi čepa ima glavnu ulogu. Kratki sadržaj: laparoskopska operacija gdje ništa nije dirano jer bi se morala rezati maternica, 2x inseminacija, i sada IVF.
Dobila sam Gonale i uputu da si kupim 4 Cetratida (u ljekarni nešto ispod 2000 kn), i budući da sam upisana za postupak u studenom, nisam primljena ovaj tjedan u postupak iako sam mengu dobila 29.10. 
Jer, ciklus mora početi u studenom (?!).
Zna li netko koliko se čeka drugi postupak- ukoliko prvi ne uspije, budući da sam na sve čekala dosta dugo? 
A vrijeme ide. Nisam uopće negativna, dapače, samo sam malkice umorna od čekanja, pa eto, da me opet ne iznenade nekom listom čekanja...

----------


## mmaslacak

Curka to je super, dva zeca odjednom, nadam se istom ishodu!
Sretnu i školsku trudnoću ti želim!   :Love:

----------


## teodora

Pozdrav i tebi tlantinčice!!! U pravilu u Petrovoj ti se čeka oko šest mjeseci na drugi postupak jer oni kao zastupaju teoriju da se žena mora "očistiti" od hormona. Međutim ,mislim da je to sve individualno i zavisi i od doktora i od godina žene,kao i od razloga neplodnosti.Ja konkretno sam došla u postupak ranije jer je doktorica smatrala s obzirom da imam 35 godina i iza sebe operaciju mioma,kao i činjenicu da su se "vratili", da bi trebali malo ubrzati s postupkom da bi šansa za uspješan postupak (koja je i ovako mala) uopće postojala. Nemoj si razbijati glavu s drugim postupkom ,već hrabro i opušteno naprijed.  :Smile:  .Ja ti želim od srca da uspije i prvi pokušaj.  :Kiss:

----------


## Amalka

tlatincica,samo da ti kažem da ti cetrotid u sloveniji 40 eura...i želim ti uspješni što prije postupak  :Smile:   :Smile:  ...i da što brže postaneš mama...cetrotid još uvijek nije na listi ljekova hzzo-a i ko zna da li će uopće biti... :?

----------


## curka

> Curka to je super, dva zeca odjednom, nadam se istom ishodu!
> Sretnu i školsku trudnoću ti želim!


Hvala   :Kiss:

----------


## nina1

> Eto stigao i taj dan , sutra navečer štoperica , a ponedjeljak punkcija-napokon ,koliko  me strah , toliko jedva čekam, jer će mi grudi odpasti od bolova


ej TARA M sretno ! 
sjećam te se od prije od kad sam i ja pohodila forum petrove... 
malo ~~~~~~~~~ za ponedjeljak!

----------


## TARA M

Hvala Nina i ja se tebe sjećam  , pa s obzirom da me strah  :shock: , trebat će mi ,,,,,,,,večeras dobila štopericu i jedva čekam pon. 

 :Kiss:

----------


## ANA100

pozdrav, curke
nije me dugo bilo na forumu pa da vas pozdravim i zazelim
uspjesne postupke.
mi smo usli u 31. tjedan, nosim decka koji je jako zivahan
i ima 1540g.

----------


## TARA M

Hvala ANA i pusa za tvog dečkića  :Kiss:  

ja danas sa punkcije , sve je bilo super anestezija mrak i stvarno bi ju svima preporučila, bila sam u polusnu bol me tu i tamo probudila , ali ona tupa , izdržljivo.. bilo je gore čekanje u sobi od 7-9...  i malo sam tužna bila što mi nije radio punkciju moj doktor , nego neki kojeg prvi puta vidim , znam ja da su svi oni stručni , ali ipak ... nekak bi mi bilo draže,,,opuštenije.. no bitno da se sada u labu odigraju prave stvari  :Love:   :Love:  
sutra zovem , četvrtak transfer.....nadam se,,,

----------


## osijek

> Evo danas su me pustili iz bolnice  :D , a dr. mi je radio ultrazvuk i iako nije siguran prognoza su *2 BEBAČA*


Čestitam :D  :D

----------


## bublica3

> pozdrav, curke
> nije me dugo bilo na forumu pa da vas pozdravim i zazelim
> uspjesne postupke.
> mi smo usli u 31. tjedan, nosim decka koji je jako zivahan
> i ima 1540g.


*
ANA100*  drago mi je da čujem da si dobro! Želim ti školsku trudnoću do kraja ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ :D  :D  :D   :Heart:  

~~~~~~~~~~za malog dečka   :Kiss:  

Ja zbog novog zakona neću ponovno u Petrovu već sam se orjentirala prema Sloveniji i nadam se skorom uspjehu!

 :Love:

----------


## bublica3

*osijek* *SUPER 2 BEBAČA*  :D  :D   :Heart:   :Heart:   :Saint:   :Saint:  

 :Love:

----------


## tlatincica

Lijepo je čitati samo lijepe vijesti   :Smile:  

Ja se spremam u Brežice (iako nisam zvala da provjerim za cijenu) po Cetrotid da do kraja mjeseca imam svoju kolekciju spremnu, pa u napad   :Grin:

----------


## Amalka

> Lijepo je čitati samo lijepe vijesti   
> 
> Ja se spremam u Brežice (iako nisam zvala da provjerim za cijenu) po Cetrotid da do kraja mjeseca imam svoju kolekciju spremnu, pa u napad


samo da ti javim,ako slučajno ne znaš...cetrotid ti nemaju mnoge ljekarne,pa ih naručiš i čekaš jedan dan da stignu...možda bi to mogla i telefonski naručiti da ne ideš dva puta...sretno!

----------


## teodora

Gdje ste curke pikalice, čekalice a i one koje to nisu ?!? Dajte nam dobrih vijesti,malo nade i puno veselja !   :Smile:   :Taps:   Za onas koji "odmaramo" od prošlog postupka i sa strepnjom i nadom čekamo slijedeći svaka vijest iz Petrove je dobrodošla.

----------


## TARA M

Evo ja jučer bila , jako velika gužva , tako da nam transfer bio tek u 13 h , a došli u 8 i još nije bilo kreveta za sve , no kad ti kažu da imaš 2 bubice za vratiti sve zaboraviš i sretan si  :Sing:  

Eto od 5 stanica , 2 uspijele na punkciji i 2 se oplodile , sad smo čekalice bete

pozdrav svim curama u postupku,,, vidjela sam da ima jako puno cura koje su u postupku , a nisu na forumu , meni je ovo druženje , savijeti zaista jako pomogli i hvala curama koje su uvijek imale odgovore    :Kiss:

----------


## teodora

Bravo Tara M!!! Gledajući prethodne postove i nadala sam se da bi se upravo ti mogla javiti. Želim ti visoku betu za 14 dana.  :Kiss:                             Tko ti je radio transfer ? Traže li svu papirologiju ili se može provući i bez kojeg "papirića" ? Dajte cure , vapimo za informacijama !!!

----------


## TARA M

Teodora, hvala na željama ! transfer mi je radio moj dr V. (pošto ne smijemo ovdije o imenima )  pa ako ti znači taj incijal, ja sam s njim zadovoljna. Od papira na žalost ćeš trebati sve , znači nalaze krvi , markere, potvrdu pravnika, potvrdu psihijatra i drugo mišljenje,,, ne pitaj me kako sam to nabavila jer sam prošla žive muke pogotovo sa psihijatrima , jer sam išla na uputnicu . Nadam se da se sad malo situacija s tim potvrdama uhodala jer smo mi bili među prvima koji to trebaju.
Ti si naručena za drugi postupak ?

----------


## curka

> Evo ja jučer bila , jako velika gužva , tako da nam transfer bio tek u 13 h , a došli u 8 i još nije bilo kreveta za sve , no kad ti kažu da imaš 2 bubice za vratiti sve zaboraviš i sretan si  
> 
> Eto od 5 stanica , 2 uspijele na punkciji i 2 se oplodile , sad smo čekalice bete
> 
> pozdrav svim curama u postupku,,, vidjela sam da ima jako puno cura koje su u postupku , a nisu na forumu , meni je ovo druženje , savijeti zaista jako pomogli i hvala curama koje su uvijek imale odgovore


Držim fige da se tvoje mrvice prime čvrsto čvrsto   :Kiss:

----------


## teodora

Hej Tara! Normalno da znam o kom je liječniku riječ,mislim da mi svi popamtimo njihova imena vrlo brzo,nažalost.A to o imenima,iskreno nisam znala da se ne smije  :Ups:  ,ja to uredno svaki put napišem,pa eto ako se ne smije ,ispričavam  se  :Embarassed:  . Da ti odgovorim na pitanje,da na listi sam za postupak u 4 mjesecu (tek),ali se nadam da će moja docentica odlučiti da krenem ranije s obzirom na i moju i MM situaciju,naime niti ja a ni on nismo kako ona to u žargonu kaže "spektakularni".E a sad o toj gluuupoj papirologiji:ja sam čula da se radi na tome da se sve to može obaviti na jednom mjestu,odnosno u Petrovoj i da druge bolnice već počinju raditi po tom principu.Ništa se ne priča o tome na licu mjesta?

----------


## TARA M

* Curka* , hvala, nadam se da se hiperstimulacija smanjila  :Kiss:  iako to ne šteti plodu zar ne

*teodora*, to o imenima piše negdje na pravilniku foruma , moderatorice odlučuju o tome.
ja sam 15.10 kad sam dobila protokol pitala sestu dali bolnice organiziraju tako nešto , jer bi trebale , tako i piše ,,, ali mi je rekla da još ne. Možda su počeli ,a do 4.mj. mislim da bude puno lakše s tim , da će se na jednom mjestu sve dobiti. Želim ti da što brže kreneš s postupkom  :Kiss:

----------


## Kadauna

> Pozdrav svima!
> Ovdje sam prvi put i prvi put idem na IVF. Priznajem da nisam čitala sve od početka, jer sam ušla u postupak po novom zakonu pa sam pročitala zadnjih par stranica. I hvala svima na vašim iskustvima! 
> Naša je situacija ovakva: ja zdrava, muž zdrav, miom na ulazu u maternicu u ulozi čepa ima glavnu ulogu. Kratki sadržaj: laparoskopska operacija gdje ništa nije dirano jer bi se morala rezati maternica, 2x inseminacija, i sada IVF.
> Dobila sam Gonale i uputu da si kupim 4 Cetratida (u ljekarni nešto ispod 2000 kn), i budući da sam upisana za postupak u studenom, nisam primljena ovaj tjedan u postupak iako sam mengu dobila 29.10. 
> Jer, ciklus mora početi u studenom (?!).
> Zna li netko koliko se čeka drugi postupak- ukoliko prvi ne uspije, budući da sam na sve čekala dosta dugo? 
> A vrijeme ide. Nisam uopće negativna, dapače, samo sam malkice umorna od čekanja, pa eto, da me opet ne iznenade nekom listom čekanja...


Moje je iskustvo da su Cetrotidi u ljekarni Filipovic (Zagreb, Zagorska) cca 300 kn, dok su na Dolcu u ljekarni cca 320 kn. 

Sumnjam da se isplati ici u Sloveniju po lijekove.

----------


## tlatincica

Nemoj reći.. vidiš, vidiš... u ljekarni u kojoj sam ja pitala rekli su mi 489 kn ampula... Zagorska mi je usput ionako.
Puno hvala  :Smile:

----------


## mmaslacak

I Choragoni su jeftiniju u toj ljekarni, ja sam platila nekih cca 150,00 kn, a čula sam da su skuplji oko 200,00, pa eto 50,00 kn je 50,00 kn.

----------


## tonili

Moje iskustvo je da je u Zagorskoj sve jeftinije - ja sam tamo kupovala i gonale i suprefact u ampulama i fragmin i ovitrelle. A i tete koje tamo rade znaju o čemu se radi - odmah ti sve objasne.

----------


## tlatincica

Evo, ja pitala  za Cetrotid u Zagorskoj- 300tinjak kn + marža + PDV = cca 460 kn.
Zvala i Sloveniju: 40 EUR- do srijede ujutro ostaviti polog, u četvrtak ampulice su tu. Kad uračunamo cestarinu, benzin i vrijeme, opet ispadne 500tinjak kuna manje.
To je info koji ja imam, pa ako sam u krivu neka me netko ispravi. Do sutra. Jer odoh ja po ampulice, moj se terminčić bliži  :Smile:

----------


## miki

cure ne znam dali je ovdje mjesto ali zanima me dali se jos mogu zamijeniti termini za postupke naime frendica mi ima termin zakazan za 01/10 ali bi njoj odgovaralo u 5/10 dali se to moze vise raditi u petrovoj a ako da dali nekome odgovara?unaprijed hvala v
svima u postupcima zelim da sto prije uspijete!

----------


## osijek

> *osijek* *SUPER 2 BEBAČA*  :D  :D


Bubilica 3 to sam ja čestitala curki na njene 2 bebice, ali nema veze!

----------


## Kadauna

*Drage cure, danas je ministar Milinović izjavio da je dobio više od 5000 pisama i mailova potpore od zahvalnih parova zbog novoga zakona i također je izjavio da je u Petrovoj u rujnu i listopadu bilo 99 postupaka (u godini ranije 77) dok je uspješnost ove godine u rujnu i listopadu bila 28% (spram 22% u prošloj godini). 

To bi bilo oko 27-28 trudnoća samo u Petrovoj i to samo u rujnu i listopadu. Obzirom da sumnjam apsolutno u istinitost ovih podataka, molim cure koje su bile u postupcima u Petrovoj da nam malo više ispričaju o stvarnom stanju gore kroz protekla dva i pol mjeseca. HVALA!*

----------


## teodora

Moooolim?!?  Priznajem da ovo nisam čula jer sam bila previše uznemirena sinoćnjim člankom iz Večernjaka,odnosno ograničenošću ljudi koji ga komentiraju,tj. ograničenošću one GLASNE manjine. 
Ja sam bila u Petrovoj u postupku Od 30.09 pa do 11. 10 (tu računam i uzv ,aspiraciju i transfer). U Petrovoj nema gužve ! Bar je nije bilo tad ,dok za razliku od 6 mjeseca kad sam također bila u postupku ivf-a slobodno se može reći da je bio gužvanjac. Svaki puta u ovom zadnjem postupku na uzv nas je čekalo eventualno 10-15 žena. Na mojoj punkciji je bilo nas 6 ,na transferu je bilo 5 ,jedna žena nije stigla do transfera a transfer je bio uspješan samo jednoj koliko ja znam. Dok sam čekala aspiraciju u sobi je ležalo 4 žene sa transfera... Ne znam što još da napišem,osupnuta sam i ovom izjavom.Ljudi moji pa to je čista matematika;++++= toliko. Znači ja sam vam ovdje opisala 2 transfera, svoj i onaj prije mene kad je bila moja aspiracija! Koliko je to ??? :?

----------


## curka

Sutra idemo na kontrolu i prvi puta ću čuti   :Heart:   :Heart:   naših bebača , presretna sam i jedva čekam

----------


## Amalka

> Moooolim?!?  Priznajem da ovo nisam čula jer sam bila previše uznemirena sinoćnjim člankom iz Večernjaka,odnosno ograničenošću ljudi koji ga komentiraju,tj. ograničenošću one GLASNE manjine. 
> Ja sam bila u Petrovoj u postupku Od 30.09 pa do 11. 10 (tu računam i uzv ,aspiraciju i transfer). U Petrovoj nema gužve ! Bar je nije bilo tad ,dok za razliku od 6 mjeseca kad sam također bila u postupku ivf-a slobodno se može reći da je bio gužvanjac. Svaki puta u ovom zadnjem postupku na uzv nas je čekalo eventualno 10-15 žena. Na mojoj punkciji je bilo nas 6 ,na transferu je bilo 5 ,jedna žena nije stigla do transfera a transfer je bio uspješan samo jednoj koliko ja znam. Dok sam čekala aspiraciju u sobi je ležalo 4 žene sa transfera... Ne znam što još da napišem,osupnuta sam i ovom izjavom.Ljudi moji pa to je čista matematika;++++= toliko. Znači ja sam vam ovdje opisala 2 transfera, svoj i onaj prije mene kad je bila moja aspiracija! Koliko je to ??? :?




evo i ja sam iz petrove...imala sam transfer 12.10.od 7 žena što su sa mnom bile na punkciji 5 ih se vratilo na transfer...toga dana...
ja sam inače jučer išla na prvi ultrazvuk,trudna sam 7 tjedana i dva dana..bebica je duga 1 cm,i vidjela se srčana reakcija...ginićka je rekla da je sve izvrsno,sve po školski...da sve tako treba biti...idobila sam trudničku knjižicu tj.kupila sam je,danas vadila krv i predala urin..i čekam sljedeći pregled 22.12....ujutro mi je malo mučno,ali i to treba...i za sada se čini sve u redu...ginićka je spominjala amniocentezu pa me jedino zanima da li koja ima s tim iskustva...rekla je da je to moj izbor,a ja to ne bi radila,pa me zanimaju vaša iskustva...koja je išla i da li žene to više izbjegavaju nego što idu..hvala na odgovorima...

----------


## bublica3

*Kadauna*  kad sam pročitala jučer izjave koje je dao ministar Milinović po ko zna koji put sam se šokirala nebulozama koje govori, ali navikla sam, svi smo navilki!!! 
Ali nasmijao me i Jergović danas u kolumi u Jutarnjem listu, pogodio ga je u sridu!   hahha Hi

*Svaka minitrova laž je meni vjetar u leđa!*  

_Cure koje ste u postupcima u Petrovoj želim puno puno SREĆE!!!_

----------


## teodora

Curka neka ti osmijeh ne silazi s lica nakon pregleda.To ti ja želim. :D    :Heart:   :D   :Heart:  !!!

----------


## kik@

> Sutra idemo na kontrolu i prvi puta ću čuti     naših bebača , presretna sam i jedva čekam


Curka sretno sutra i javi nam novosti  :Love:

----------


## Kadauna

Hvala cure, ali vas molim da i dalje pišete o svojim iskustvima na Petrovoj. 

Mislim da je jako bitno da znamo što se stvarno događa u hrv. klinikama koje sad rade (hvala Bogu) ali uz restrikcije novoga zakona. 

Curka, koliko je vas bilo u postupku? Jesi vidjela druge cure?

Hvala i svima   :Love:  i ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za uspjeh.

----------


## curka

Moje mrvice su 11 i 12 mm  :D  :D , vidjela sam ih danas i njihova mala   :Heart:  , raspametila sam se, al totalno   :Grin:  

Ja sam u postupku bila s teodorom - dakle na aspiraciji nas je bilo 6 (8.10.), na transferu 5 (11.10) .. Nažalost, uistinu neznam što je s ostale 4 ženskice ...
Potajno se nadam da je još kojoj uspjelo, samo da nisu na forumu ...  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## curka

Zapravo neznam što je s 3 ženskice    :Embarassed:  - 1 nije ni došla do transfera, teodora - ( al samo još ovaj put ) , ja +

----------


## teodora

Eh curka moja ... Ma drago mi je što si se raspametila na pregledu. Imala si i zašto:  :Saint:   :D   :Saint:   :D .Vjeruj mi i ja bih da sam bila u tvojoj situaciji mislila da je cijeli svemir mooooj ! Miluj svoje bebice,uživaj u trudnoći pa čak i u mučninama ako ih bude.  :Kiss:

----------


## TARA M

Evo da i ovdije javim svoju betu koja je 14 dan 1439.8 ,što bi rekao moj brat :JAKO SI TRUDNA   :Laughing:  

Znam samo za curu koja je bila samnom u sobi da je isto trudna ,ali nije na forumu... i vidjela sam tamo puno cura kad sam bila na transferu ,a one na punkciji koje nisu na forumu,ali neznam što je  bilo s njima ,nadam se uspijehu i BRAVO ZA PETROVU ! :D  :D

----------


## curka

*Tara M* BRAVOOOO !!!!
 :D  :D  :D

----------


## ksena28

cure, kako to da nema baš akcije na vašem topicu? tara je jaaako trudna, ali gdje su ostale cure u postupcima?

----------


## luna1

tara m + blizanci  :D  :D  :D

----------


## tlatincica

Tara i curka- jako sam sretna radi vas  :D 
Dajete mi nade 

Ja čekam da moj postupak počne- slijedeći tjedan.

----------


## teodora

Tara,znam da ovo nije baš prigodno mjesto za čestitanje jer ih ima i na drugom mjestu ali  jedno veliko BRAVO i od mene! :D  Čestitam!

----------


## Amalka

:Teletubbies:   :Bouncing:   :Preskace uze:   :Gumi-gumi:   :Joggler:   :Dancing Fever:   :Naklon:   :D  :D  :D   :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:  
tara m čestitam...

----------


## TARA M

Hvala cure želim vam istu betu ,ja se nadam da će dalje teći kako treba i moja trudnoća  :Love:   :Love:  

Ksena,ne kužim zašto nema akcije,,kad pogledam forum od Vuk Vrhovca .... tamo jaaaako puno curaaaaaaaa,ima ih i u Petrovoj vidjela sam,,ali jako malo na forumu

----------


## tlatincica

Trebam savjet: ja sam kod doc. R koji mi je rekao da mu se javim prvi dan menge. Budući da je danas nedjelja- što da napravim?

----------


## taca70

Ides u postupak? Imas lijekove i protokol? Ako ti u protokolu pise da od 1.dc pocinjes sa decapeptylima ili necim drugim primi to danas u 17h a sutra nazovi sestru i javi da si krenula. To je cisto formalno da znaju da si u postupku.

----------


## tlatincica

Hvala na odgovoru.
Prema mom protokolu krećem 2 dc sa Gonalima, tako da nije velika frka.
Inače, zaletila sam se do bolnice, gdje mi je jedna sestra rekla da di sam do sad (ionako sam sva zbunjena kad uđem u bolnicu, pa je sad ovo bilo ???) da je doc bio tu i čekao i čekao i onda otišao. 
Ja sad njoj polako objasnim da sigurno nije čekao mene i pitam što da napravim. Odgovor: dođite sutra ujutro u 7 to neće biti kasno.
Ni dan ni sat prekasno, valjda  :Grin: 
Zaboravila sam joj spomenuti da su mi na telefonskim informacijama rekli da doca danas nema u bolnici. 

Eto...

----------


## taca70

Stvarno ne kuzim. Ja sam kretala normalno sa stimulacijom, nisam im se niti javljala svaki put nego bih se samo pojavila na uzv kako mi stoji u protokolu. Sada ocito ide nekako drugacije ali opet ne znam sta ces raditi sutra u 7h u bolnici. I zbog cega bi te dr cekao jutros? Ma ona je nesto pobrkala.

----------


## tlatincica

Da- sad mi je sestra (druga) rekla da nisam trebala dolaziti, da mogu sama početi sa protokolom, a docu se samo javim- radi ultrazvuka.
Hvala ti taca70  :Smile:

----------


## tatjanab

> .ginićka je spominjala amniocentezu pa me jedino zanima da li koja ima s tim iskustva...rekla je da je to moj izbor,a ja to ne bi radila,pa me zanimaju vaša iskustva...koja je išla i da li žene to više izbjegavaju nego što idu..hvala na odgovorima...


Ja nisam iz Petrove ali sam tvojih godina i 15 tjedana trudna. 

Ni ja ni moje frendice (sve tako 35-37) nismo isle na amniocentezu. Isle smo na neinvazivni screening s 12 tjedana (ja nisam u Hr, ali moje frendice jesu) i to idi kod NAJBOLJEG moguceg strucnjaka za opstetricki ultrazvuk kojeg mozes dobiti. Moje zg frendice kazu da je to dr K u ?privatnoj klinici cini mi se Vili, ali tu ce ljudi na rodama znati. Nek ti naprave detaljni ultrazvuk (gleda se nuhalna transparentnost, postojanje nosne kosti, protok kroz ductus venosus) + se u Hr radi i krv i prema tome se ocitava rizik. 

To moras obaviti sve izmedju 11.5 i 13 tjedana, bolje ranije, a nikako kasnije. 

Pazi--to nije 100% kao amniocenteza, ali je osjetljivost testova vrlo visoka. Ako dobijes mali rizik (ja sam dobila nesto tipa 1:3,000 i sl, dok je dobni rizik nekih 1:180 ili tako nesto), na tebi je odluciti hoces li prihvatiti postojeci mali rizik da dijete ipak nije okej, u odnosu na rizik pobacaja vjerojatno zdravog djeteta nakon amniocenteze koji moze biti i 1:100. 

Ja ne znam jos kako ce biti sa mnom, no nadam se da ce biti okej kao sto je bilo i s mojim frendicama... moj doktor mi je nakon sto su stigli rezultati rekao da mi ne savjetuje amniocentezu.

----------


## Amalka

hvala na opširnom odgovoru...već sam mislila da ovdje nema nikoga koga bi mučili isti problemi kao i mene...svakako ću se za to sve raspitati što si mi napisala...hvala još jednom najljepša....i želim ti uspješnu,školsku trudnoću da što mirnije prođe i da sve bude u najboljem redu i tvojim frendicama također  :Wink:

----------


## nevena

cure, gdje u petrovoj se radi spermiogram, kad treba doci i kada je gotov? i dali znate dali rade detaljnu analizu jer prije par godina se sjecam da njihov spermiogram nisu priznavale druge bolnice jer neki parametri nisu bili napravljeni

----------


## taca70

Iza bonicke zgrade u dvoristu je laboratorij, uzorci se daju od 7-9 i bude isti dan u 14h. Ne znam da se ne priznaje, nisam imala taj problem.

----------


## frka

VV sigurno ne priznaje...

----------


## tlatincica

Pitanje za one koje su bile ili jesu na Gonalima i Cetrotidu: jeste li imale kakvih nuspojava? Pri tome mislim na bolove u trbuhu, udar hormona kao u PMS-u i tome slično. 
Jer ja ne osjećam baš ništa. Osim što mi se jako spava, a i to pripisujem ovoj južini... 

Bila sam na prvom ultrazvuku i folikula ima al su još mali pa ih doktor nije brojao. U ponedjeljak je drugi UZV pa ćemo vidjeti.

I još jedno pitanje: da li ste nakon aspiracije bile na bolovanju i koliko?

Počela me hvatati pozitivna trema  :Smile:

----------


## Amalka

...bila sam na gonalima i cetrotide-u, ali nekih posebnih doživljaja i nemam...to je isto individualno...osjećala sam napetost u donjem dijelu trbuha,a raspoloženje mi je bilo izvrsno,možda je to bilo i subjektivan doživljaj zbog sreće da uskoro idemo u akciju...toga se sjećam...i možda sam isto bila pospana,ali ko zna da li je bilo od toga...ali dobro znam pratio me osjećaj isčekivanja i sreće...
i bila sam na bolovanju od aspiracije,pa na dalje...odmarala se kući i ljenčarila...a nakon pozitivne bete jednu šifru su zamijenili drugom,tako da sam i dalje ostala doma i nisam se vratila na posao...
želim ti sreću i da ti sve prođe po školski i da bude lijepih jajašca i još bolji transfer,a na kraju i pozitivna beta,...pa ugodna dosadna trudnoća...

----------


## sanja1

Ja sam bila na gonalima i isto nisam imala ama baš nikakve simptome  :Wink:  ,niti napuhnutost,niti osjećaj pms-a,ništa.Evo sad čekam ET,bit će u ponedjeljak.Samo se opusti i uživaj,hormoni će odraditi svoje :D .

----------


## tlatincica

Bila na UZV- folikula ima, aspiracija se očekuje u petak!
Ako netko ima volje i vremena napisati: anestezija da ili ne, kad počinje štoperica i te i takve detalje...?
Tnx cure!
Da nema ovog foruma, stvarno bih bila izgubljena  :Smile:

----------


## Amalka

....za anesteziju...ako je jedan folikul onda nema potrebe...za trenutak osjetiš bol i ne snađeš se već je gotovo...ali to ti oni sami i predlože...
štoperica je 36 sati prije punkcije,i to ne trebaš brinuti,doktor ti sve objasni u koje vrijeme ćeš je primiti i samo sljediš upute i nemaš nikakvih briga...
želim ti da sve prođe u najboljem redu i da nas razveseliš sa izvrsnim et...

----------


## teodora

Tlatinčice po meni,anestezija uvijek!!!
Mada ju ja ne podnosim najbolje,doslovno sam koma živa ali ponavljam još jednom UVIJEK !
I da sretno   :Kiss:   .

----------


## taca70

Sanja1 i tlaticinca, zelim vam puno srece u postupcima. 

Zamolila bih cure koje su u postupcima da ispune anketu ciji link stoji u mom potpisu jer su nam ti podaci jako bitni za pracenje postupaka po novom zakonu. Bilo bi dobro i da malo propitate pacijentice koje su s vama pa da nam dostavite podatke ili da ih uputite na link. Osim toga, na toj web stranici ce biti vrlo interesantnih informacija za sve.

----------


## sanja1

Hvala na ljepim željama  :Kiss:  .evo da izvijestim,danas mi je bio ET,vratili su mi 1 zametak,kaže biolog da je super.sad smo čekalice tete ß.puno.puno sreće svim curama koje su u postupku i da nam svima bude pozitivna ß :D .i da anestezija definitivno,fino zapajkiš,ništa ne osjetiš.  :Grin:

----------


## tlatincica

Taca70- ja još ne mogu ispuniti anketu jer sam na pol puta. Ali budem. Obećavam  :Smile: 

Sanja sretno :D i veliku betu ti želim  :Smile: 

Hvala vam svima na odgovorima i dobrim željama, stvarno ste divne   :Love:

----------


## Bebel

Pozdrav svima,
ponovit ću zamolbu od *taca70* jer je smatram korisnom. Naime, * pino* je upravo otvorila jednu dobru temu pa i ja molim sve koji su bili u postupku po novom zakonu da daju mali doprinos za našu dobrobit.
Hvala
 :Kiss:  
VAZNO - statistike o postupcima ove jeseni:

http://www.roda.hr/forum/viewtopic.php?t=86347

----------


## sanja1

Hvala tlatinčica.ništa se neboj punkcije,sve ćeš prespavat  :Razz:  ,bit će gotovo začas i želim ti puuuuno ljepih oocita a poslje dobar tulum u labosu  :Laughing:  .evo ja ispunih anketu,nadam se da ću biti od pomoći,ako trebaju još neke informacije samo pitajte,pusa  :Saint:  .

----------


## TARA M

Tlatincica ,,svakako anestezija,,, bila je samnom u sobi jedna cura koja je bila u prirodnom postupku i imala 1 folikul ,pa joj dr,nije htio raditi bez anestezije,,jer se boji da se slučajno ne pomakneš i da ti ne uvati mjehut,,a to nebi bilo dobro... dobiješ se brzo... i ne boli.  Želim ti uspiješan  postupak i veliku betu.inače se meni od gonala jako spavalo i bila sam umorna dosta.

Taca evo sad ću ispuniti ,šaljem ti   :Heart:  

a vi meni fige za sutrašnji prvi ultr.

----------


## curka

*tlatincica* sretno !!
*TARA M* uživaj i brzo nam javi kolko vas ima   :Kiss:

----------


## tlatincica

Uh, hvala cure  :Smile:  
Na ultrazvuku 2 folikula po 17 (mm?). 
Trema se pojacava, večeras počinje štoperica a u petak je punkcija.
A koliko dugo se čeka od vađenja jajašca do povratnog transfera? 

Moram pitati vas jer u bolnici nitko nema vremena za jednu tlatincicu   :Wink:

----------


## taca70

Tlatincica, zato smo mi ovdje. Transfer ce ti biti za 3 dana, po ovakvom zakonu i sa 2 folikula nema sanse za 5.dan (blastociste). Kakvu si stimulaciju imala?Nemas razloga za tremu, bice sve ok.

----------


## tlatincica

Gonali + Cetrotide+ Ovitrelle

----------


## TARA M

Evo mene sa prvog ultazvuka,,narvano da su *blizanci*  ,,samo piše 4,5 i 3,8 m,,,  kaže dr da je sve ok.  Inače nisam skužila da se tamo mogu vidjeti otkucaji srca,,mada se to na prvom pregledu vidi,,,ali eto ,naravno da je to sve ko "po traci," ,,,
kakav gužva danas tamo ,,3 sata sam bila za ultrazvuk :shock: 

tlatinčica,,sretno  :D

----------


## ANA100

bravo TARA M!!!!!
čestitam na blizancekima!!!

----------


## tlatincica

Danas nas je bilo 6 za aspiraciju pa si vjerojatno zato tako dugo čekala za ultrazvuk. Anestezija nije stvar izbora tako da je sve prošlo brzo i bezbolno.
U ponedjeljak je transfer.

Tara čestitke za blizance  :D

----------


## Amalka

:D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D   :Wink:   :Wink:   :Wink:   :Wink:  
čestitam na blizančekima tara m...

----------


## TARA M

Hvala cure !  tlatincica kako je prošao transfer,?, jeli bila s tobom možda jedna plava cura ,,malo jača,,jako simpa,,baš me zanima kako je prošla,,jer je ona bila samnom kad sam imala transfer ,,a ona punkciju   :Kiss:

----------


## tlatincica

Plava, malo jača cura nije bila, ali su sve cure  bile jako simpatične i vesele. Moj je transfer odgođen za 5 dan (blastociste), pa se čini prema onome što  su mi rekli biolog i doktor i prema onome što sam prosurfala, da je to dobra vijest.
Danas i jučer me jajnici sjevajući obaviještavaju da su tu, tako da sad pijem utrogestan, folnu, omegu3 i nešto protiv bolova- tj. šaku lijekova  :Mljac: 

P.S. Crko mi printer  :/

----------


## sanja1

Tlatincice to je super vijest :D .

----------


## ZAUZETA

može info što sve treba od papira skipiti za postupak, dali pretrage i pregledi idu na uputnice i tko ih daje (mislim na ove nove pretrage po novom mrskom nam zakonu 8) ).  Treba li raditi i hormone?  

Ja bi trebala u postupak u 1.mj, što sumnjam (zbog blagdana i godišnjih) pa nekako više računam 2.mj.                Pozz  :Bye:

----------


## sanja1

Trebaju ti kompletni vaginalni brisevi,hormoni,krvna grupa,rh,hepatitis a,b,c.hiv(markere na hepatitis i hiv treba i tvoj dragi napravit ),spermiogram,potvrde od pravnika i psihijatra/psihologa,ako sam nešto zaboravila nek me netko slobodno nadopuni  :Razz:  .

----------


## sanja1

e da i kopija vjenčanog lista ili potvrda o izvanbračnoj zajednici i mišljenje drugog specijalista  :Smile:  .

----------


## sanja1

e da i kopija vjenčanog lista ili potvrda o izvanbračnoj zajednici i mišljenje drugog specijalista  :Smile:  .

----------


## tlatincica

Te upute bi ti trebale dati sestre na papiru, ali evo:
tvoj ginekolog ti treba dati uputnice za:
- briseve
- papa test
- uputnica za UZV i 2 x bolničko liječenje; 1 put za dogovor i upute, 2 put za sve ostalo
- Hepatitis i HIV (i ti i tvoje muško)
- drugo mišljenje subspecijalist humane reprodukcije- mene na Merkuru nisu tražili uputnicu
- krvna grupa i RH faktor
- hormoni ne

- psihijatar ili psiholog- obiteljski liječnik daje uputnicu (mislim da bi psihić trebao doći na kraju ove farse jer počneš luditi od prikupljanja papira i gubljenja vremena)
- izjava odvjetnika
- vjenčani list- ne stariji od 6 mjeseci (25 kn u općini)
- OIB (ja sam ga isprintala sa weba)
- kopija osobnih iskaznica
Sretno!

Sanja kako se ti držiš?

----------


## tlatincica

Opa, svi smo online   :Wink:

----------


## tlatincica

Hm, mene nisu tražili hormone i spermiogram  :?

----------


## sanja1

izgleda da jesmo  :Kiss:

----------


## sanja1

mene jesu,mislim imali smo ih napravljene od prije ali je dr.na prvom razgovoru rekao ako ih nemamo da moramo napravit :? .

----------


## tlatincica

Da- mi smo imali AIH prije par mjeseci, pa zato nije tražen spermiogram.

----------


## ZAUZETA

hvala na info. Danas sam podigla nalaz papa testa,  napisano da ne zadovoljava za interpretaciju ali ispod  je zaokruženo prekriven leukocitima. Pa sad, koliko je taj papa presudan i u kojim stavkama mora biti super, jer je moj dr. na oko procjenio da imam neke gljivice , dao vaginalete, što sam i mogla očekivati nakon korištenja antibiotika pred neki mjesec.  
Sve si nekako mislim da će me moj dr. K lijepo u ponedjeljak pogledati i reći - a kaj ste vi došli, idite se liječi. Nakon IVF u veljači ove godine baš sam si dala pauzu da se malo napunimo energijom, a sad mi se čini po količini volje da sam spremna za izlaznu strategiju :/ .

----------


## tlatincica

Zauzeta- ne znam što da ti kažem; ja sam na brisevima imala nešto e. coli ali je doc na to odmahnuo rukom i rekao da je to vjerojatno od mokraće. 
Morat ću pitati svoju ginekologicu mogu li slijedeći tjedan ponoviti bris jer sam sad na utrogestanima.

Ja sam danas bila na transferu- jedan od tri blastića je preživio i sad ležim i ljenčarim. Mislim da neću baš dugo izdržati ležeći položaj, pa sutra odoh u laganu šetnjicu da malo zraka udahnem.
Opet nas je 6 bilo na transferu, čudi me da nema nikog na forumu...

Sanja1- ti slijedeći tjedan ideš po betu? Sretno :D

----------


## sanja1

Joj Tlatincice moja već sam luda od čekanja,meni je isto vraćena jedna(ali vrijedna)mrvica.mislim da ću se sutra ujutro popiškiti na čarobni štapić  :Laughing:  ,pa javim ima li barem neki bljedi plusić.  :Kiss:

----------


## TARA M

Sanja ,javi ,,evo ~~~~~~~~~11za +

tlatinčica,,tako je bilo i samnom puno cura ,,a ja jedina na forumu,, za kojeg uvijek kažem da mi jeJAKO pomogao,pogotovo na početku.ja sam ti izašla tek 7 dan u šetnju,,jako sam se bojala ,,,za tvoju mrvicu da se uhvati :D

----------


## sanja1

Evo javljam da mi je 11 dpt na testu veliki-  :Sad:   :Evil or Very Mad:  ,a i nekakvo smeđe brljavljenje se pojavilo,to je valjda početak menstruacije.baš bezveze,ah a valjda će biti više sreće drugi put :/ .prestala sam stavljat utriće pa me zanima nakon koliko,otprilike,krene m za pravo i još jedno pitanjce,kakva je sad procedura,jel odem u petrovu i prijavim izostanak trudnoće i da li se odmah dogovara za dalje?ajme samo nešto zapitkujem.
U svakom slučaju svim čekalicama želim izostanak m na 9 mjeseci i ogromne bete  :Kiss:  ,ja ću se veselit kao da su moje :D .

----------


## tlatincica

Sanja stvarno mi je žao   :Sad:  
I mene zanimaju ista pitanja kao i tebe tako da obadvije zapitkujemo.

U slučaju menge ja odma' trčim u Petrovu i naručujem se za dalje. Nema čekanja! 

Mene je uhvatila neka depra, nemam niti jedan od simptoma koji se na forumu spominju, noćas sam jako malo spavala, a i kad sam uspjela zaspati ružno sam sanjala...  :/

----------


## tlatincica

Jako teško otvaram rodin forum, nekako mi se čini da nije do mene   :Razz:  

Budući da sam i sama u nekakvom nikakvom psihičkom stanju, nisam baš neka tješiteljica, svejedno moram reći da djeluješ kao pozitivka i da, slijedeći put će biti!   :Kiss:  
Svejedno odi izvaditi betu, ono- za svaki slučaj   :Smile:

----------


## Shanti

Sanja1, ja bih ziheraški izvadila betu, a dok je ne vidim negativnu, nastavila s utrićima... 
Kako ti je doktor rekao?

----------


## kika83

Ja ovdje uskačem i slažem se sa Shanti. Odi izvadi betu i budi sigurna da nema trudnoće. Ja vibriram da ima, da je bilo prerano za test  :Wink:

----------


## sanja1

Pa dakle stvarno sam pozvizdila od ovog prištekavanja na forum,evo sad jedva uspjeh :D .budem izvadila betu za svaki slučaj iako negativni test i početak m nikako nisu dobar znak  :Laughing:  .jedino sad neznam da li da ponovo stavljam utriće ili ne do bete :? ,negdje sam pročitala da kad krene m treba prestat s njima,pa sad neznam.trenutno sam jedan veliki upitnik :?  :?   :Wink:  .i da malo utješim našu Tlatincicu,moja frendica koja je sad 2. put trudna :D nije imala nikakve simptome,pa eto.  :Kiss:

----------


## kika83

Ja bi nastavila, ali ako nisi sigurna šta da radiš najbolje da nazoveš sestru u Petrovoj i raspitaš se malo. Ona če ti najbolje znati reć šta da radiš.

----------


## Amalka

> Ja bi nastavila, ali ako nisi sigurna šta da radiš najbolje da nazoveš sestru u Petrovoj i raspitaš se malo. Ona če ti najbolje znati reć šta da radiš.


također se slažem sa kikom 83,najbolje nazoveš petrovu i pitaj...sve će ti sestra objasniti što god ti nije jasno..jako je susretljiva...ove dane šteka roda,tako da se teško javiti,ali eto sve smo tu...sretno,sanja 1...trebat će ti...

----------


## sanja1

Stavila sam si utriće i nastavit ću do bete,kako vi kažete za svaki slučaj  :Smile:  .m je ionako krenula pa joj utrići mogu samo otežat put,a i budem nazvala petrovu.  :Kiss:

----------


## ZAUZETA

Sanja1, ja sam isto prokrvarila negdje 11., 12. dan, ali sam stavljala utrogestane sve do bete koja je bila 30 pa je dr rekao stavljati i dalje, ako je krvarenje jako onda uzimati oralno. Ponavljala sam betu još 2 puta, nažalost je padala ali znaći da je bila biokem. Samo nastavi - nadam se da će tebi rasti ~~~~~   :Kiss:

----------


## sanja1

Zauzeta,puno hvala na savjetu,mislim da ću ih morati piti,a u ponedjeljak onda vađenje bete,pa ćemo vidjet.  :Kiss:

----------


## sanja1

Na brzinu sam pisala gornji post,jer sam se žurila pa zaboravih zahvaliti i Amalki,Kiki,Shanti i Tlatincici,cure super ste  :Love:  ,i mislim da već laganini postajem ovisna o ovom forumu,pusa  :Kiss:  .

----------


## tlatincica

Sanja ima li kakvih novosti?

----------


## sanja1

Evo od jutros mi je počela prava m,nikakvo brljavljenje,i to puno jača i bolnija nego što inače imam.totalno sam iscrpljena  :Evil or Very Mad:  .neznam da li je i inače nakon uzimanja hormona m takva,jer ih nisam do sad nikad primala.ali ovo je koma,boli i (oprostite na opisu)izlaze i nekakvi komadići,fuj :shock: .

----------


## tlatincica

Zaista suosjećam s tobom   :Sad:  
Ali bit će bolje drugi put sigurno   :Kiss:  
Kad sam nakon drugog AIHa uzimala utriće menga koja je uslijedila je bila... epohalna. Ne bih o detaljima ali znam o čemu govoriš.
I znam kako sam se osjećala nakon njenog dolaska. 
Ali, dobro sam se isplakala, digla glavu i ajmo dalje   :Dancing Fever:

----------


## kika83

Opet se ja ubacujem  :Grin:  
Sanja baš mi je žao  :Sad:  Ja sam dobila jučer, 3dan nakon utrića i od sinoć je grozna(sve šta si napisala) ali to je normalno. Čistimo se.
Drži se i želim ti puno sreće drugi put
 :Kiss:

----------


## sanja1

Hvala cure  :Kiss:  ,jedva čekam ponedjeljak da odem u petrovu i da vidim kad idemo ponovo,bit će mi lakše kad ću znati mjesec novog postupka :D .naravno da idemo dalje,odustajanje nije opcija,naše mrve nas čekaju.tlatincice nadam se da se tvoja već fino ugnjezdila u bušici.  :Grin:

----------


## tlatincica

Pokušavam biti umjerena u nadanjima.
Splasnula sam i u trbuhu i u cicama, ne skroz kao prije postupka, ali dosta... 
Kika- nisam baš najbolje shvatila- 3 dan nakon utrića si dobila m? Pliz pojasni mi što to znači ja sporo kopčam  :Embarassed:   :Grin:  
I već si se rezervirala za treći mjesec u Rijeci? super!
Baš me zanima koliko će to trajati u Petrovoj...? Meni su žene u bolnici rekle da 6 mjeseci obavezno da se tijelo stigne oporaviti od hormona. Nekako mi se to čini dosta :/
Možda bi se između dao ubaciti neki iz prirodnog ciklusa ili AIH...? 
Idem danas u kino jer moram zaboraviti na ovo sve, a Šemso (radno ime   :Laughing:  mm se nikako ne slaže s tim  :Laughing:  ) ili se ugnjezdio ili nije. Možda mu se svidi film  :Grin: 
Na posao se ne vraćam do nekog rezultata.
Sorry na ovoj količini smajlića, danas sam za razliku od jučer dobre volje   :Sing:  (hvala Gustafima)

----------


## kika83

> Pokušavam biti umjerena u nadanjima.
> Splasnula sam i u trbuhu i u cicama, ne skroz kao prije postupka, ali dosta... 
> Kika- nisam baš najbolje shvatila- 3 dan nakon utrića si dobila m? Pliz pojasni mi što to znači ja sporo kopčam   
> I već si se rezervirala za treći mjesec u Rijeci? super!
> Baš me zanima koliko će to trajati u Petrovoj...? Meni su žene u bolnici rekle da 6 mjeseci obavezno da se tijelo stigne oporaviti od hormona. Nekako mi se to čini dosta :/
> Možda bi se između dao ubaciti neki iz prirodnog ciklusa ili AIH...? 
> Idem danas u kino jer moram zaboraviti na ovo sve, a Šemso (radno ime   mm se nikako ne slaže s tim  ) ili se ugnjezdio ili nije. Možda mu se svidi film 
> Na posao se ne vraćam do nekog rezultata.
> Sorry na ovoj količini smajlića, danas sam za razliku od jučer dobre volje   (hvala Gustafima)


A jesi luda  :Laughing:   :Laughing:  
Da, treći dan nakon prestanka s utrićima sam procurila. Da idem u trećem na drugi IVF, ja sam mislila i prije ali sve je več popunjeno  :Sad:  
Bila sam na klomifenu ovaj ciklus,tako ču i u 3mj, zato nema neke stanke jer s klomifenom možeš par mjeseci zaredom a kad je jača stimulacija onda govore pauza 6mj da se organizam oporavi. Mada se meni ova stanka čini jako jako duga, ali šta je tu je. Ja Riječka trudilica se ubacila među vas iz Petrove, ajme nemojte me istuć  :Laughing:  
Kad ti vadiš betu? Želi da ti bude ogromna i da se mrvica lijepo ugnjezdila  :Grin:   Uživaj u filmu i sretno  :Kiss:  
Pratit ču vas  :Wink:

----------


## ANA100

Sanja1, žao mi je, više sreče drugi put.
tlatincice, držim palčeve da je to to.
mi smo danas ušli u 37. tjedan!! frka i panika!naravno, strah me poroda.

----------


## sanja1

Ajme Ana super,blago tebi,nadam se da će i meni jednog dana biti frka pred porod :D .super da si se javila,ulila si mi malo nade jer vidim da i tvoj mm ima OAT,znači može se uspjet i sa kljakavim plivačima  :Laughing:  (sva sreća da moj mužić ovo ne čita  :Laughing:  ).
Kika slobodno nam dođi na petrovu kad god poželiš,baš je ljepo da se Rijeka i Zagreb malo druže  :Love:  ,a i ja švrljam po ostalim bolnicama  :Laughing:  ,u potrazi za pozitivnim betama.
Tlatincice uživaj u filmu  :Grin:  .

----------


## tlatincica

Moja beta ide 23.12. Danas sam u gornjem dijelu opet povećana pa to sad izgleda otprilike ovako (  o  ) (  o  ) al ko će ga znat od čega je... Vidjet ćemo slijedeći vikend na testiću  :Smile:  . 
Ja ću sigurno prije bete napraviti test jer bez obzira na rezultat, bolje da imam izljev emocija doma nego u Domu zdravlja  :Grin: 
Ana sretno  :D i hvala što si nam se javila, trebamo trudnice ovdje  :Smile: 

Btw, film nam se jako svidio- čitaj; ni jednom nisam morala na wc 
 :Grin:

----------


## kika83

> Moja beta ide 23.12. Danas sam u gornjem dijelu opet povećana pa to sad izgleda otprilike ovako (  o  ) (  o  ) al ko će ga znat od čega je... Vidjet ćemo slijedeći vikend na testiću  . 
> Ja ću sigurno prije bete napraviti test jer bez obzira na rezultat, bolje da imam izljev emocija doma nego u Domu zdravlja 
> Ana sretno  :D i hvala što si nam se javila, trebamo trudnice ovdje 
> 
> Btw, film nam se jako svidio- čitaj; ni jednom nisam morala na wc


Zato ja pošaljem mm po nalaz od bete  :Laughing:   :Laughing:  
Sretno, držim fige i nek ti ovo bude najljepši Božićni poklon  :Kiss:

----------


## sanja1

Joj Tlatincice vibram(neznam gdje je znakić za vibru  :Laughing:  )prvo za plus na testu a onda i za veeeeeelikuuuu betu.povećane(.)(.) su dobar znak  :Teletubbies:  .Kod mene curi ko iz pipe  :Laughing:   :Laughing:  ,tako da nema potrebe za betom.javim se sutra kad se vratim iz petrove da izvijestim kak je bilo i nadam se da se odmah dogovara za sljedeći postupak,mislim termin  :Grin:  .

----------


## sanja1

Ooo konačno ugledah znakić,evo vibram~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  :Razz:  .

----------


## ZAUZETA

Sanja1, baš je to koma shit (pardon my french 8) ) , ful mi je žao  što se to dešava i što ta naša šašava tijela odbijaju te mrvice, ali eto, još nije naše vrijeme - još smo premlade   :Laughing:  . Ja sam rekla mami da kad ju neko davi kad će unučad da kaže da je premlada da bude baka;  a šta ćemo - sad malo emocionalnog pražnjenja, pa malo ljutnje pa onda opet "visim dan/noć na forumu). Pozdrav, možda se vidimo u pon   :Love:  

Ama gdje je potonula ona dobra tema " jebe mi se", odo ju malo podići 8)

----------


## sanja1

Zauzeta ako vidiš "mladu"  :Laughing:  plavušu to sam ja,bit ću tamo oko osam.čini mi se da sam u nekom tvom postu pročitala da si i ti kod dr.K,ili se varam,možda me ni oči više ne služe dobro  :Laughing:  .U svakom slučaju nadam se da ćemo se sresti  :Grin:  .

----------


## ZAUZETA

jesam kod dr. K, a inem sutra u 10., pa ćemo se najvjerovatnije mimoići. Ti ideš na dogovor?

----------


## sanja1

Idem prijavit neuspijeh postupka i nadam se dogovorit za sljedeći,neznam kako to točno ide jer mi je ovo bio 1.postupak.šteta što ćemo se mimoić :/ .jesi ti naručena ili dolaziš poput mene,kao padobranac?  :Grin:

----------


## ZAUZETA

naručena sam. Bez obzira na mengu bude te poslao da vadiš betu - ma to samo produžava cijelu dramu. Nadam se da ćeš brzo u idući postupak   :Wink:

----------


## sanja1

A joj pa onda bolje da sutra ujutro izvadim betu pa kod njega s nalazom  :Mad:  .ja sam mislila da ako dobijem m,netrebam vadit betu :/ .

----------


## tlatincica

Hvala na dobrim vibrama  :Smile:  ali iako skoro tjedan dana prerano čini mi se da je PMS krenuo  :/  - dugo se znamo moja m i ja.
Kažete beta bez obzira na sve? oukej...   :Coffee:

----------


## tlatincica

Cure što je novoga? Kad su novi termini?

----------


## sanja1

Bila sam danas gore ali je kod mog doca bila gužva pa me sestra naručila za sljedeći ponedjeljak  :Evil or Very Mad:  ,valjda ću tad saznati nešto o novom terminu :/ .kakvo je stanje kod tebe,mislim psiho-fizičko i koliko je još dana do bete?

----------


## tlatincica

Uh, sad bih najradije drvlje i kamenje po bolnicama. Al neću. Jer sam fina. Još.   :Grin:  
Ja imam osjećaj da ću svaki čas procuriti, ispipala sam si "my big bubbies" u potrazi za kvržicama mogućih cistica- all clear, svaki sat idem piškiti pa buljim, BULJIM ima li drugih tragova osim utrića- nema, pa kad sam već u prostoriji gledam jel iskočio koji PMP (predmenstrualni prišt) i tak... zabavljam se  :Razz: 
Meni je danas 5dpt, znači još 9 dana   :Cekam:

----------


## sanja1

Vjeruj mi ja sam pozvizditis  :Evil or Very Mad:  ,taman sam mislila ajde danas ću znati kad je novi postupak,ali ne,još čekanja i čekanja....najgore mi je to što neznam kako sad to ide dalje sa zakazivanjem i koliko se čeka na sljedeću turu  :Rolling Eyes:  .Još 9 dana kažeš,a joj ima još puuno vremena za simptome i nesimptome  :Laughing:  ,meni je 8 dan bio najgori,tu sam već bila luuuda  :Cekam:  .

----------


## ZAUZETA

Kod mene sve po planu - 1. mj ili eventualno 2. ovisno kad menga dođe zbog godišnjih. Bila sam narućena u 10.10, došla u čekaonu u 9.45, a čekaona puuna. Nisam stigla ni skinuti jaknu i sestra me prozvala, čisto me bilo sram ući kak su me žene prostrijelile pogledima i bila gotova u par minuta, ma znate kak je naš dr ekspeditivan. Još se sječam kad sam prvi puta izašla iz ordinacije sa upitnicima iznad glave. Čovjek bi mislio da ću se naučiti pameti i zapisivati što ga želim pitati, al ne - opet nisam pitala jel potrebno vaditi hormone. 

Sanja1, ja sam već tri puta dobila termin u 1. mjesecu, eto onda znaš koliko se čeka - lista je poduža, ali opet možda ovisi od slučaja, dali su prirodnjaci ili možda možeš na koji AIH dok čekaš termin i sl. Ma trebaš ispitati kod dr.a sve mogućnosti zato budi spremna sa pitanjima 8) 

Tlatinčica, držim fige, ma ćuj, svi ti simptomi mogu biti i PMS ali i trudnoća. Znaš onu poznatu - opusti se  :Laughing:  (kao da je ikad itko uspio u čekanju bete).Nek ti TM donese kakvu dobru knjigu i DVD da malo skratiš vrijeme.

Cure  :Love:

----------


## sanja1

Zauzeta tako ti je i kod mene  :Laughing:  ,mislim si sad ću ga ja svašta ispitat i onda uđem a nisam se ni snašla sestra već uvodi drugu gologuzu  :Laughing:  ,a ja s  :?  :?  :? izlazim van  :Laughing:  .vidla sam da je bila ogromna gužva,zato me sestra i sprašinjala  :Grin:  .a kad ti je bio zadnji postupak?mi nemamo šanse za AIH jer mm ima koma plivače  :Raspa:  .pa ti ćeš nam uskoro biti čekalica bete,1.,2.mj,pa to će začas  :Wink:

----------


## curka

> Ajme Ana super,blago tebi,nadam se da će i meni jednog dana biti frka pred porod :D .super da si se javila,ulila si mi malo nade jer vidim da i tvoj mm ima OAT,znači može se uspjet i sa kljakavim plivačima  (sva sreća da moj mužić ovo ne čita  ).
> Kika slobodno nam dođi na petrovu kad god poželiš,baš je ljepo da se Rijeka i Zagreb malo druže  ,a i ja švrljam po ostalim bolnicama  ,u potrazi za pozitivnim betama.
> Tlatincice uživaj u filmu  .


*sanja1* i moj muž ima OAT i čekamo blizance ( 12 tjedana )  :D  :D 
Samo hrabro sigurno ćete i vi uspjeti !   :Kiss:

----------


## tlatincica

Curka jako mi je drago da si se javila  :Smile: 
Amalka kako se ti držiš? Ti si bila na istom protokolu kao i ja, pa se nadam, nadam... Znam da je kod svakog drugačije, ali eto  :Smile:

----------


## Amalka

....hvala na pitanju,...mm i ja imamo jedno malo  :Heart:  ,sad smo u 11 tjednu...
imamo trudničke tegobe,....sljedeći tjedan idemo na screening (najraniji probir),i strepim,a i toplo se nadam da doktor bude rekao da je bebica u redu...
tako se i za tebe tlatincica nadam da bude sve u najboljem redu...  :Love:  
važno je također misliti pozitivno....sve tako mislimo jedna za druge....  :Smile:

----------


## sanja1

Curka,bravo i za tebe i za tm :D .hvala što si se javila  :Kiss:  ,jako se razveselim kad vidim da neko sa OAT uspije :D ,to me baš napuni nadom i pozitivom  :Sing:   :Sing:   :Sing:  .i naravno želim ti pravu školsku trudnoću  :Love:  .

----------


## ZAUZETA

Sanja1, ja sam ispucala svoj 2. pokušaj u veljači ove godine. Bilo nas je 4 taj dan na transferu, jedna cura iz Dubrovnika, jedna jako simpa iz Čakovca  koja je išla 1. puta. Ona i NJM ko da su u lunaparku - smiju se, zezaju... a ja se sjetila kako sam bila u komi prvi puta od straha.  Nadam se da im se posrećilo, vratili su joj jednu mrvicu. Meni tri pa ništa. 

Sad mi dr. nije mjenjao shemu, skoro je ista kao u veljači - gonali menopuri...  vidjet ćemo.

----------


## ZAUZETA

Meni je ovo 3. puta tak da sad ne znam na šta se odnosi onih ministrovih 6 puta - ako tko zna...

----------


## sanja1

:shock: pa to je godinu dana između 2.i3.postupka ako sam dobro razumjela,jao jao mislila sam da se samo na 1.čeka tako dugo :/ .Sigurna sam da će biti treća sreća  :Grin:   :Grin:   :Grin:  .

----------


## sanja1

Idem sad poškicat zakon pa ti javim  :Kiss:  .

----------


## sanja1

U samom zakonu o medicinskoj oplodnji nema ograničenja ni po broju postupaka ni po dobi žene(naravno jedino što traže je primjerena dob žene,znači nemože doći npr.neko od 16 god. ili 70,za rađanje)ali sam našla da je hzzo u 8.mj.izdao priopćenje da pokriva 6 pokušaja med.oplodnje(bez ograničenja od 38 god.,kao što je to bilo) s tim da nakon ostvarene trudnoće iz nekog od tih 6 pokušaja ako želiš drugo dijete imaš opet pravo na novih 6 pokušaja na teret hzzo-a.eto nadam se da nisu u međuvremenu promijenili tu odluku,iako sumnjam jer bi to već znale.  :Kiss:

----------


## tlatincica

Država pokriva 6 stimuliranih postupaka, a prirodni može bilo kad  i koliko god (možeš izdržati). Za kompenzaciju zamrzavanja zametaka maknuli su ograničenje sa 38 godina starosti žene.
Iako mi se čini da za to moj doc ima razumijevanja, kad ja sa svojih 35 dođem u bolnicu slobodno mi mogu reći: Čuj nije frka imaš vremena do... ne znam ni ja kad.  :Mad: 
Ja poštujem klub 39+ (   :Love:   ) ali tu je dano previše lufta.

Ma to je tako retardiran zakon da je bolje da sad ne razmišljam o tome. 

Idem si napravit palačinke  :Mljac:

----------


## ZAUZETA

Da, Sanja1, godina dana između svih postupaka (1, u siječnju 2008, 2. u veljači 2009 i 3. bude u siječnju 2010).   Ali ja nisam ništa puno inzistirala niti tražila, kako je dr rekao. A sa curama na aspiraciji i transferu bilo je svakakvih slučajeva tak da ja nisam pravilo. Uglavnom, ako ti predloži da čekaš termin i pošalje te kod sestre da ti da termin znaj da je lista vjerovatno već ispucana za cijelu 2010 (pretpostavljam) pa probaj s njim razgovarat dok si još u ordinaciji - upornost 8)

----------


## ZAUZETA

Sanja1, kome si ti išla za drugo mišljenje?

----------


## sanja1

Ja sam imala drugo mišljenje iz poliklinike IVF,jer smo bili tamo jednom zajedno mm na spermiogramu a ja na ultrazvuku,jer smo mislili otići tamo na jedan prirodnjak dok čekamo postupak u Petrovoj.na kraju nismo išli(nedostatak love)ali nam je poslje dobrodošla njihova dijagnoza kao to drugo mišljenje specijalista.
To čekanje između postupaka od godinu dana je stvarno predugo  :Evil or Very Mad:  .

----------


## simona99

Evo vam naše iskustvo .Prvi IVF u travnju bilo je 6 stanica al oplođene 3 i naravno vračene 3 ali nažalost ništa.Drugi pokušaj u studenome i vračena tri embrija i nakon 14 dana :D beta 2607,0  nakon 18 dana beta 14428,0 da bi danas na ultrazvuku se vidjele tri ploda i našoj sreči nema kraja a iskreno to i svima vama želim. :D  :D

----------


## "tina"

simona99 cestitam pa to je prekrasno!

----------


## sanja1

Simona :D  :D  :D ,pa ti si mama. :D  :D  :D

----------


## ANA100

Ajoooooj,simona99, pa to je prekrasno!!!
ja sam se uvijek nadala takvom ishodu, ili bar blizanci!
ali ne zalim se, budemo mi jedno po jedno, a vec je drugo na putu...
čuvaj sebe i mrvice, želimo vam prekrasnu trudnocu ja i moja ekipa!!

----------


## tlatincica

simona99  :D  :D  :D

----------


## Amalka

...simona99,želim ti ugodnu i dosadnu trudnoću.... :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D

----------


## luna1

nisam u Petrovoj, ali nisam mogla odoljet da od srca ne čestitam simoni99 na trojčekima, :D  :D  :D

----------


## tigrical

Drage moje, samo da vam javim, moja prijateljica je danas rodila MPO bebu iz Petrove  :D

----------


## TARA M

Simona99 čestitam na :D  :D  :D !

Svim curama   :Kiss:  ,mi smo sad u 8 tjednu ,sve je ok ,pa držite fige da tako ostane,,,* Amalka , Luna* poseban pozdrav   :Heart:

----------


## sanja1

Tara m držim fige da sve bude po školski do kraja :D  :D  :D .
Tigrical pusa tvojoj frendici i njenom  :Saint:   od jedne wanna be mama iz petrove  :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:  .
Tlatincice kako se ti držiš  :Raspa:  ?

----------


## tlatincica

Jako me vesele vijesti koje zadnjih dana dolaze na ovaj forum   :Klap:  
Inače toplo- hladno, hvala na pitanju   :Grin:

----------


## tlatincica

9 dpt smeđe mrljice... došla je   :Sad:

----------


## kika83

> 9 dpt smeđe mrljice... došla je


Nemora biti menga, možda je implantacijsko krvarenje ali u malom zakašnjenju. Nemoj se još bedirati, budi pozitivna i javlja nam situaciju. Navijam za veliku betu i vibriram ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  :Kiss:

----------


## tlatincica

Ako implantacijsko krvarenje ima sve simptome ko' menga onda je možda to   :Wink:  
Hvala ti kika83   :Kiss:

----------


## sanja1

Ajoj Tlatincice držim fige da nije menga,pa ne može biti hebem mu miša  :Sad:  .gle m može krenut i na početku trudnoće,onako brljavi 2-3 dana pa stane,sve dok se ne raspraši onak ful crvena krv,ima nade  :Kiss:  .

----------


## tlatincica

Hvala sanja1  :Kiss:  ti si moja "generacija"   :Grin:  
Ma, znam da to može biti i lažno krvarenje, ali testić isto kaže   :Nope:  tako da sam jučer odmah izlila suze, a danas se već psihički pripremam za čekanja u bolnici, moljakanje za novi termin i tak...   :Smile:  

Life goes on, zato sam si otišla na frizuru   :Grin:

----------


## sanja1

:Laughing:  e Tlatincice moja i ja sam nakon - otišla po friške pramenove.
Ja u ponedjeljak idem u petrovu pa ti javim kako to ide s daljnjim naručivanjem,nadam se da nećemo čekati baš predugo na novi postupak :/ .
U svakom slučaju ti izvadi betu,nikad se nezna,ja držim fige da ti je testić lagio  :Kiss:  i da je ipak to lažna m  :Grin:  .

----------


## Amalka

tlatincica i ja se slažem da ipak prvo izvadiš betu,pa eto svi navijamo za tebe....što god da bude isto ćemo i dalje navijati....

----------


## tlatincica

Will do   :Wink:   :Kiss:

----------


## tlatincica

"Smeđarenje" traje danas četvrti dan... Iako je danas u odnosu na prethodna 3 malo pojačano. 
Sutra idem po betu. Nadam se da će me u srijedu doc primiti za daljnji dogovor.

----------


## sanja1

Tlatincice super je to što je i dalje ostalo na "smeđarenju",meni ti je samo jedan dan brljavilo a već drugi dan je to bila prava m.Držim fige da sutra beta bude pozitivna i velika :D  :D  :D.
Evo ja danas bila u petrovoj,novi postupak je u 5.mjesecu :D  :D  :D ,što je super jer sam se ja bojala da će biti veći razmak između dva postupka.Šteta što mm nema malo bolji spermiogram jer je doc.mislio dok čekamo 5.mj. probati koji AIH ali kad je vidio kako je spermiogram loš rekao je da nema šanse.  :Raspa:

----------


## tlatincica

Sanja1 ti si mi danas najljepša vijest! Već u srpnju??  :D  :D  :D 
Ja se sutra javim sa rezultatom   :Coffee:

----------


## tlatincica

da, srpanj...  :Rolling Eyes:   :Laughing:   SVIBANJ!   :Dancing Fever:    :D

----------


## sanja1

Ma da ,ja se isto razveselila  :Dancing Fever:   :Dancing Fever:  ,pogotovo što je čini mi se Zauzeta imala po godinu dana razmaka  :Evil or Very Mad:  .
Joj Tlatinkić držim fige za sutra,  :Grin:  ,mislim da bi moglo biti nešto,jer kažem ti meni je prava m krenula skoro pa odmah,a test može biti lažno negativan ako rano napravljen.~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za sutraaaaa  :Kiss:  .ja ću strpljivo čekati da javiš  :Raspa:  .

----------


## sanja1

Tlatinciceee  :Cekam:  ,zakaj ništa ne javljaš,iskreno se nadam da slaviš veliku betu :D .

----------


## tlatincica

Beta= 0,18- očekivano. 
E, sad, budući da nisam prokrvarila nego se ovo smeđe brljavljenje nastavlja, kako da računam prvi dan m? Prestajem uzimati utriće, možda će to ubrzati stvar... 
Kod doca tek slijedeće godine... Ništa, prvo ću probati ugurati neki AIH između postupaka, a kad će slijedeći postupak, to ćemo tek vidjeti.
Koliko čekanja... 
Svima želim sretan Božić, a u slijedećoj godini puno zdravih i lijepih beba!   :Kiss:

----------


## tlatincica

Opet smo u isto vrijeme online   :Laughing:  
Zaspala sam kad sam se vratila s posla, valjda me isčekivanje iscrpilo   :Grin:

----------


## taca70

Cure, zao mi je da niste uspjele ali imamo ovdje i trudnica koje nam daju nadu da ce iduca godina biti nasa.
Jos jednom podsjecam sve vas drage suborke iz Petrove koje ste ove jeseni bile u postupcima da nam pomognete i ispunite upitnik u mom potpisu.
Svima   :Kiss:

----------


## tlatincica

Upitnik popunjen!  8) 
Da, naše trudnice nam daju puno nade   :Kiss:

----------


## sanja1

E a ja se baš ponadala   :Sad:   jer ti to brljavljenje nije prešlo u pravu m,hebem mu miša bit će valjda i nama drugi put  :Grin:  .Ti ćeš vjerojatno opet kaskat zamnom nekih 10-ak dana tako da pretpostavljam da će i tebi biti u 5. ili početak 6.novi postupak  :Love:  .Ma ne zapravo nadam se da će ti uspjeti AIH i prije toga  :Sing:  .U svakom slučaju želim nam da budemo trbušaste sljedeće godine  :Klap:  ,a sad kad već imamo friške frizurice  :Laughing:  idemo se   :Teletubbies:  proveselit za božić i novu godinu  :Sing:   :Dancing Fever:   :Joggler:  .

----------


## tlatincica

Dakle, kod doca sredinom prvog mjeseca, a sestra me stavila na top listu za 6. mjesec!   :Dancing Fever:   :Klap:   :Dancing Fever:

----------


## sanja1

Super :D ,opet smo u vlakiću  :Grin:  ,glavno da se nešto čeka  :Sing:   :Sing:   :Sing:  .Bit će to badass početak ljeta  :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:  ,ima da se sve praši od pozitivnih beta  :Klap:  .

----------


## kika83

Tlatinčice žao mi je   :Sad:   Drži se i iduća godina če biti puna pozitivnih beta
Jedno pitanje, zašto morate toliko čekat za novi postupak? Jeste bile baš u stimuliranom ili polu stimuliranom?

----------


## tlatincica

Evo, javila mi se cura koja je bila zajedno sa mnom na postupku i ona je pozitivna  :D 
Što se tiče vremenskog razmaka između postupaka, ovo sam ja čula (iz privatnih izvora): politika Petrove je da je 6 mjeseci najkraći rok kojem tijelu treba da se oporavi od hormonalne stimulacije. Određeni postotak žena ima rizik od dobivanja raka jajnika, pa time oni na neki način paze na nas. Kod mene je tu i problem mioma, odnosno, benignog tumora koji svakako može reagirati na stimulaciju. 
Zahvaljujem ministru na zabrani zamrzavanja zametaka, tako da se svakih pola godine mogu pucati sa hormonima   :Evil or Very Mad:   ali za to postoji drugi topic   :Grin:  
Što je polu- stimulirani postupak?

----------


## kika83

> Evo, javila mi se cura koja je bila zajedno sa mnom na postupku i ona je pozitivna  :D 
> Što se tiče vremenskog razmaka između postupaka, ovo sam ja čula (iz privatnih izvora): politika Petrove je da je 6 mjeseci najkraći rok kojem tijelu treba da se oporavi od hormonalne stimulacije. Određeni postotak žena ima rizik od dobivanja raka jajnika, pa time oni na neki način paze na nas. Kod mene je tu i problem mioma, odnosno, benignog tumora koji svakako može reagirati na stimulaciju. 
> Zahvaljujem ministru na zabrani zamrzavanja zametaka, tako da se svakih pola godine mogu pucati sa hormonima    ali za to postoji drugi topic   
> Što je polu- stimulirani postupak?


Klomifen spada u polu stimulirani. Baš stimulacija su gonali, menopuri i ostalo. Šta si ti koristila? Ja sam na klomifenima i njih možeš par mjeseci zaredom koristit osim ako se ne pojavi cista. To je normalno kod njih.

----------


## tlatincica

Gonali. Ja sam full stimulirana   :Grin:

----------


## sanja1

Sretan vam Božić drage moje suborke i neka nam u novoj godini stignu naše mrve  :Grin:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:  .

----------


## tlatincica

Sretan Božić!   :Kiss:  
A slijedeći u proširenim obiteljskim izdanjima!   :Preskace uze:

----------


## ZAUZETA

Hej curke, Sretan Božić sa malim zakašnjenjem, da nam se svima ispuni najveća želja  :Preskace uze:  

Imam pitanjce - ovaj ciklus mi je umjesto menge došlo samo nekakav krvavi gusti iscjedak, kao iscjedak u vrijeme O ali crvenkast. Uglavnom nije bilo svježe krvi. Trajao je 7 dana a došao je taman kad je trebala doći menga. 
Sad uopće neznam kad me dr pita kad je bila zadnja M šta mu reći. Inaće mi se tako zna pojaviti pred M dan-dva pa kad krene krv ja onda računam 1. dan. A sada sam čekala, čekala ali samo iscjedak. Jel tko imao slična iskustva

----------


## sanja1

Stvarno neznam :/ ,ja uvijek imam klasičnu m,nije mi se nikad desilo tako nešto.A da nam ti nisi možda trudna :D ,jesi napravila test?

----------


## tlatincica

Hm, čuj, kad ti je bila zadnja stimulacija? Meni je nakon stimulacije umjesto menge 7 dana "smeđarilo" onda sam nazvala bolnicu i pitala što da radim i kako da računam 1 dc. 
Sestra mi je rekla da od svog ginića tražim neke tablete (zaboravila sam koje) da mi potaknu krvarenje. Al ja sam nakon tog poziva procurila   :Razz:  
Ja bih na tvom mjestu prvo testić, pa kod ginekologa.
Sretno!

----------


## ZAUZETA

Nisam radila test, možda odem danas do apoteke da to napravim sutra ujutro. Meni bi nakon Et menga došla normalna, malo promjenjena, kao više vodenasta i duža ali definitivno bi bilo svježe krvi. 

Probam pa javim sutra, hvala

----------


## sanja1

Zauzeta držim fige da bude veeeeeeliki +. :D  :D  :D

----------


## ZAUZETA

Ništa od svega, minus ko kuća, a M je pauzirala jedan dan i sad se ponovo  vratila. MM već prigovara da izbjegavam bračne obveze 8)  hehe. 

Mislim da ću pustit sad blagdane da prođu i idući tjedan otići na ultrazvuk da me malo pogleda iznutra.

----------


## sanja1

Da da,treba obaviti pregled da se vidi zašto ti je m tako smutljiva a ne izbjegavaš bračne obveze  :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:  ,u svakom slučaju bitno je da ti sve bude u redu prije postupka  :Grin:  .možda je ovo bila neka blagdanska m,pa se malo odmarala  :Laughing:  .U svakom slučaju držim fige da sve bude uredu  :Kiss:  .

----------


## sanja1

Hej cure,nešto ste mi se uspavale,nema nikoga,nadam se da to znači da ste se super zabavile.Ja vam želim sve najjjjjbolje u Novoj godini,puno zdravlja,ljubavi,sreće i da sve budemo trbušaste(ali ne od hrane  :Laughing:  )što prije a onima koje su trudne želim školsku trudnoću do kraja  :Love:  .eto toliko od mene,odo sad lječit svoj blagi mamurluk  :Grin:  .  :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:

----------


## tlatincica

Sretna vam nova drage moje!
Trudnicama lagano i dosadno do kraja, a čekalicama svih vrsta velike brojeve i plusiće!   :Love:

----------


## ZAUZETA

SRETNA  NOVA  :Sing:   :Klap:  , sve najbolje svima nama koje smo na Petrovoj, a i svima koji rade u Petrovoj - dr.ovima i sestricama !!!  :Love:

----------


## ZAUZETA

Samo pozdrav, vidim da nikog ni blizu, valjda svi čekamo drugi tjedan da se krene   :Wink:

----------


## tlatincica

Ja nemam ništa posebno za prijaviti, čekam sredinu mjeseca da vidim što će doc reći. Nadam se da ćemo uspjeti dogovoriti neki AIHić dok čekamo peti mjesec.
Prekjučer sam slučajno u Jutranjem naišla na članak o Rodi, Facebooku i mladim majkama ( http://www.jutarnji.hr/svake-noci-ch...bicima/455559/ ) i tamo je spomenuta knjiga  dr. Randine Lewis ‘Infertility Cure’. 
Jučer sam si je naručila  8) 
Kad stigne i kad malo pročitam, javim se sa dojmovima.

----------


## sanja1

Ja sam isto tu ali uglavnom samo čitam i čekam da me razvesele nečije pozitivne bete  :Razz:  .Nemam ništa za pisati jer čekam 5.mj. i novi postupak.Zauzeta kad ti krećeš,čini mi se u 2.mj. ili se varam?Tlatincice obavezno javi ima li šta zanimljivo u toj knjizi što bi nam moglo pomoći.I još samo nešto,stvarno mi nije jasno zašto nema više cura iz petrove na forumu,a znam da su čekaonice uvijek pune,a i samnom na punkciji i transferu nas je bilo 5,samo za taj dan naravno. :/  :?  :?

----------


## ZAUZETA

Sanja1 -  dobar avatar  8) ; da,izgleda da bude 2. mjesec jer skupljam papire a M nemam pojma kad će doći jer krvarenje po malo još uvijek traje, nemožeš vjerovati :/ . Nemam pojma kod koga da odem po drugo mišljenje, kakva su vaša iskustva i zašto pobogu ne može biti drugo mišljenje od drugog dr. iz petrove? Glupost.

I meni je čudno kako nema više ljudi iz petrove a liste čekanja su pune puncate? Javite se curke, znamo da čitate  :Love:  . 

Što se tiće knjiga ja sam u početku isto skupljala svakakve informacije, probavala sve i svašta a sad sam skroz popustila - šta bude bude - zdravo se hraniti, više spavati, malo propolis i matična mliječ i to je to.

----------


## tlatincica

Pfuu, kad bi išlo prema količini spavanja imala bih bar košarkašku ekipu   :Grin:  
Ja sam po drugo mišljenje išla u Merkur- dobila ga bez puno čekanja. Nazovi ih i reci da trebaš drugo mišljenje od bilo kojeg liječnika. Ja sam to stvarno brzo dobila. I bez uputnice.
I ja bih voljela da se javi više cura koje su u postupcima  :Bye:

----------


## sanja1

Ja mislim da sam već rekla da su meni prihvatili drugo mišljenje iz poliklinike IVF ali iskreno rečeno moj dr. to nije niti pogledao,njemu su samo bitni brisevi i papa.Zauzeta jel si bila kod gin. i saznala iz kojeg razloga ti je m ovaj put smutljiva?jooj blago tebi pa ti ćeš nam začas čekat betu :D  :D  :D .Tlatincice javi kako je bilo na dogovoru i kad ti je novi postupak  :Grin:  .Mm i ja od preparata pijemo omegu i vitamine,mm je probao i bioastin u kombinaciji sa milijardu dodataka koji utječu na malce ali mu je nakon toga spermiogram bio rekordno loš,koooma,pa smo prestali sa svim tim.a nekome to pomogne,sve je to individualno  :Wink:  .baš sam se raspisala  :Rolling Eyes:  ,i da curke javite seeeeee  :Grin:  ,bit će nam jako drago 8) .

----------


## ZAUZETA

Nisam bila kod ginića, tj. on nije došao jućer na posao, tako ako želim ipak otići, moram čekati idući četvrtak ili ići privatno. Budem razmislila do ponedjeljka. Krvarim još uvijek, već sam se lagano navikla, ali znam da to nije u redu, naročito zbog postupka. A šta mogu, jedino da sam išla raditi betu pa da onda sumnjam na vanmatričnu. Ah, ne znam ni sama, idem nmalo tražiti simptome vanmaterične, pozz  :Love:

----------


## mazica79

Bok cure,
evo mi se pripremano za naš prvi IVF u 2. mjesecu pa samo par informacija. Da li znate jesu li još godišnji u Petrovoj i kakva je sad situacija s tim papirima za postupak? Da li svi moraju imate sve i ako da šta sve treba ili oni koji čekaju već dugo ne moraju vaditi sve te papire po novom zakonu. Stvarno ne znam kakao to ide sad, a pokušavam se naručiti za dogovor kod dr., ali bezuspješno, nitko se ne javlja.

----------


## sanja1

Bok Mazice,evo ja ti mogu reći za sebe,čekala sam na prvi(i do sad jedini)ivf 10 mj.,dakle u 11 mj sam bila u postupku a naručena sam bila u 1mj. i morala sam donjet sve papire koji se traže po novom zakonu,tamo kad dođeš sestra će ti dati papir na kojem piše šta ti sve treba,a to je svašta nešto  :Mad:  .Na 2.ivf se ne čeka dugo,ja sam naručena za 5.mj :D .Ako ti se nitko tamo nejavlja vjerojatno su još na godišnjem ali sigurno bi trebali početi od ponedjeljka  :Grin:  .~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~da ti ovo bude prvi i posljednji ivf  :Kiss:  .

----------


## osijek

evo da se i ja malo uključim. Ja sam nakon svoje trudnoće odlučila krenuti dalje sa postupcima i moram se sada naručiti kod d.K da vidim kada bih s obzirom da sam imala porod mogla krenuti u novi postupak. Trebat će mi podrška svih živih ne toliko za postupak nego u trudnoći ako do nje dođe, prvi put je bilo savršeno od prve, a vidjet ćemo kako će dalje biti. Držite fige. Ja čestitam svima koji su postali trudnice i držim fige onima koji su u postupku i onima koji su čekalice. Svima skupa želim sve najbolje u novoj godini i da bude bolja nego prošla!
Ne znam dali ću i ja morati skupljati svu tu papirijadu po novom zakonu?

----------


## ZAUZETA

Osijek, pa ja nemam pojma kaj se desilo kod tebe, zadnje sam čitala da je postupak bio uspješan i da sve super napreduje... daj nas malo informiraj, pa zar potpis znaći a je loše završilo? Pa stvarno više čovjek nemože vjerovati koliko se na nekog problema  sjati, a neki tako kroz život bezbolno prođu?!!    :  :Love:  

Mazica79, po novom se naručuje od 12 - 14h, tako mi je sestra rekla kad sam bila pa tempiraj pozive u tih dva sata. 

Pošto nemam skener  8)  prepisat ću vam kaj su mi dali na Petrovoj

_Poštovana gospodo pacijenti,
Vaša neplodnost može se liječiti jednom od metoda medicinske oplodnje. To su inseminacija sjemenom supruga (intraoterino - AIH, intratubarno - ITI), izvantjelesnom oplodnjom - IVF, mikroinjekcijom spermija kod izvantjelesne iplodnje - ICSI. Postoje i oni parovi u kojih se ne može ostvariti trudnoća bez darivanja jedne od gameta (spolnih stanica).
   Novi Zakon o medicinskoj oplodnji u RH postavio je sljedeća pravila kojih se trebamo držati, a zahtjeva i dokumentaciju koja je preduvijet za vaše lijećenje:

1. Medicinska oplodnja se provodi samo za liječenje neplodnosti i ostvarenje trudnoće i djeteta. Prethodno se obradom mora postaviti indikacija i utvrditi da su sve ostale metode liječenja ostale bezuspješne. Za to je potrebno:
- SVA VAŠA DOSADAŠNJA MEDICINSKA DOKUMENTACIJA
- VAŠ OIB
- NALAZ KG I Rh FAKTORA, BILJEZI NA HEPATITIS A, B, i C; HIV (ovo podcrtano za oba partnera)
- PREGLED, DODATNA OBRADA I MIŠLJENJE GINEKOLOGA NAŠE USTANOVE
- DRUGO MIŠLJENJE GINEKOLOGA SPECIJALISTE S ISKUSTVOM U LIJEČENJU NEPLODNOSTI (ILI SUBSPECIJALIST IZ HUMANE REPRODUKCIJE) KOJE ON IZDAJE KAO POTPISANU POTVRDU ILI OSTAJE POTPISANO MIŠLJENJE
To mogu biti - gin navedenih kvalifikacija u Vašem gradu
                 - ginekolozi u Klinikama u Zagrebu
                   * klinika u Petrovoj  (4604723, 4604446)
                   *klinička bolnica Merkur - Zajčeva 19 (2431390) 
                           (doc. Čanić, dr. Kašnar, dr. Podgajski)
                   *klinička bolnica Sestre Milosrdnice, Vinogradska (3787111)
                             (dr. Krunoslav Kuna)
                   * klinička bolnica Sveti duh, Sveti Duh 64 ( 3712111)
                             (dr. Renato Bauman)
                   * klinika Vuk Vrhovec, Krijesnice bb
                             ( dr. Dražen Lučinger)

2. Za parove koji su u braku:  . Vjenčani list (kopija)
                                             - kopija osobnih iskaznica

3. Za parove koji su u izvanbračnoj zajednici: 
   - izjava bračnog para pred sudom (izvanparnični postupak)
   - potvrda o zajedničkoj adresi

4. Pisana potvrda PSIHIJATRA / PSIHOLOGA da je par upoznat o mogućim psihičkim učincima liječenja medicinskom oplodnjom

5. Pismena potvrda PRAVNIKA (magistar prava) o pravnom značaju i učincima postupaka za planirano liječenje medicinskom oplodnjom, te o obiteljsko-pravnim učincima koji proizlaze iz tog postupka._

Ja kad sam se išla naručiti za psihijatra  u 12mj, žena mi je rekla da je iduči slobodni termin u 5. mj  :shock:  Neda mi se davati lova za privatnike, pa mi je uspjela naći termin za kraj 1. mj.  Uglavnom, tko ima kakvu vezu neka ju poteže jer ovo sve samo prodižuje čekanje ( joj joj Milinoviću, jel ti se štuca)

----------


## taca70

Osijek, jako mi je zao da se tvoja trudnoca tako zavrsila ali mi je drago da gledas naprijed i dalje se boris. Trojke su uvijek ekstremno rizicna trudnoca, moj dr. je rekao da ih u svom poslu smatra neuspjehom. Zalosno je sto ce zahvaljujuci ovom bezobzirnom zakonu takvih trudnoca biti sve vise, posebno kod mladih pacijentica.Drzi se i zelim ti svako dobro.
Zauzeta, moze li se u Petrovoj obaviti pravno i psiholosko savjetovanje?

----------


## ZAUZETA

Zaista neznam, Taca70, nitko mi nije ništa rekao ni ponudio, skoro da mi nisu dali ni ove upute, nego sam se sjetila već na odlasku pitati.  Malo me nervira ra njihova rutiniranost, samo obavljaju ko po špagi...  :Sad:  
Čitala sam da se u Vinogradskoj može sve obaviti na jednom mjestu,

----------


## osijek

[quote="ZAUZETA"]Osijek, pa ja nemam pojma kaj se desilo kod tebe, zadnje sam čitala da je postupak bio uspješan i da sve super napreduje... daj nas malo informiraj, pa zar potpis znaći a je loše završilo? Pa stvarno više čovjek nemože vjerovati koliko se na nekog problema  sjati, a neki tako kroz život bezbolno prođu?!!    :  :Love:  

Trudnoća je tekla bez problema sve u savršenom redu, bebe su bile jako napredne veće nego što se očekivalo kako su doktori znali reći "dobre su za jednu bebu", a iznenađujuće dobre za trojke. u 24 tjednu sam išla na cervikometriju da se vidi dali se cerviks skračuje jer ipak su to trojkice i velik teret je. Na cervikometriji cerviks malo skračen i na pregledu se ustanovilo da sam se malo počela otvarat te mi predlažu da ostanem na ležanju u bolnici da kraja trudnoče na što sam pristala. Otišla po stvari i ostala u bolnici. Ujutro 7 sati ležim u krevetu primam prepar od kad sam ostala i odjednom mi pukne jedan vodenjak. Nakon briseva, pregleda i svih nalaza doktori odlučuju da moram odmah u rađaonu i kažu mi da se previše ne nadam da će bebe preživjeti porod jer su dosta male još i zato neće ni raditi carski nego priprodni porod. U 13:23 rodila se moja prva curica Ela teška 600 g i dugačka 30 cm, u 13:31 rodila se druga curica Tia teška 500 g i dugačka 29 cm, u 13:33 rodila se i treća curica Emi teška 600 g i dugačka 30 cm. Sve tri su rođene žive i plakale su kad su došle na svijet. Nažalost bile su premalene da bi preživjele. Ela nas je napustila 2. dan, Tia 4. dan, a Emi 8. dan. Prvu nisam uspjela ni vidjeti, ali zato sam sa drgu dvije provela onoliko vremena koliko su mi dopustili. Jako je to sve teško, ali odlučila sam da neću odustati i stati na ovome. Da su se rodile 4 tjedna kasnije najvjerojatnije bih preživjele, ali što je tu je. Tako se moja uredna trudnoća pretvorila u noćnu moru. Nemojte da nekoga sve ovo obeshrabri takve se stvari jednostavno dešavaju i na njih ne možemo utjecati pa ne vrijedi sa njima niti razbijati glavu. Ako ništadrugo imam slikicu svoje treće bebe koju sam uspjela slikati i to mi je potiaj za dalje!!!
Moram se sada ponovno ušaltati u sve ovo postupak, nova pravna regulativa itd. U ponedjeljak se moram naručiti u Petrovu kod doc. da vidim šta dalje .

----------


## sanja1

Draga moja Osijek,s jedne strane jako sam se rastužila sad kad sam pročitala tvoju priču,a s druge strane divno je kad vidim kako neke žene imaju(i neki muškarci,naravno)hrabrosti i snage izdignut se iz tuge i krenuti ponovo ispočetka.Hvala ti što si podijelila s nama svoju priču i od sveg srca ti želim da ponovo ostaneš trudna i da ovaj put sve do kraja prođe uredu.To isto želim svima nama koji se borimo i s neplodnošću i sa suludim zakonom,nadam se da ćemo sve ubrzo imati svoje smotuljke.  :Kiss:   :Love:

----------


## ZAUZETA

Osijek, bez riječi sam, samo  :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:  ...      :Saint:   :Saint:   :Saint:

----------


## osijek

Prije svega hvala na podršci. Sve to što se desilo iako je preteško i strašno, dalo mi je još veću želju za djetetom jer sada znam što znači vidjeti i dodirnuti svoje vlastito dijete. Sada mi je to još bitnije i još me više vuće nego prije. Nisam mogla ni sanjati kakav je to osječaj i želim to ponovno doživjeti samo sa sretnijim završetkom nego prošli put.

----------


## andrejaaa

Osijek   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:  , strašno mi je žao što se dogodila takva nesreća. Želim ti da se što prije oporaviš i da iduća trudnoća prođe uredno do kraja, a da vas vaša tri anđeleka s neba čuvaju.

----------


## tlatincica

Draga Osijek strašno mi je žao što ti se to dogodilo   :Crying or Very sad:  
Znam jedan par koji je prošao kroz takvu tragediju i znam koliko je snage potrebno da to preboliš. Divim se vašoj snazi, moji poznanici su nažalost odustali. 
Vjerujem da će novi postupak za tebe sigurno biti uspješan   :Love:

----------


## osijek

I ja vjerujem i zato u ponedjeljak se naručujem kod d. K na dogovor da vidimo što, kako i kada dalje.

----------


## ivana78

Draga moja osijek   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   jako mi je žao.... želim ti puno snage...
Rastužila si i mene i MM. 
I ja sam bila u postupku u 11. mjesecu nažalost ponovno neuspješnom, vratli mi 3 mrvice, i nijedna nije ostala s nama (nisam betu ni dočekala).
Sutra idem u Petrovu kod dr K. pa ćemo vidjeti što će nam reći, nekako me je strah, i da ne kažem sram jer iza sebe imamo 4 neuspješna postupka. 
Ne znam da li da mu predložim da me šalje na vađenje hormona, jer oni su se usredotočili na MM koji ima loš spermiogram, moji su brisevi uvijek ok, kao i papa ali hormone nisam nikada vadila...
 :Kiss:   :Kiss:

----------


## Kadauna

> Draga moja osijek      jako mi je žao.... želim ti puno snage...
> Rastužila si i mene i MM. 
> I ja sam bila u postupku u 11. mjesecu nažalost ponovno neuspješnom, vratli mi 3 mrvice, i nijedna nije ostala s nama (nisam betu ni dočekala).
> Sutra idem u Petrovu kod dr K. pa ćemo vidjeti što će nam reći, nekako me je strah, i da ne kažem sram jer iza sebe imamo 4 neuspješna postupka. 
> Ne znam da li da mu predložim da me šalje na vađenje hormona, jer oni su se usredotočili na MM koji ima loš spermiogram, moji su brisevi uvijek ok, kao i papa ali hormone nisam nikada vadila...


to što tebe još nikada nisi vadila hormone je ustvari nedopustivo   :Evil or Very Mad:  

a) ako misliš ostati kod dr. K. - svakako mu reci što te tišti i da bih vrlo rado išla korak dalje u dijagnostici, posebno zato što te možda nakon toga treba drugačije stimulirati

b) jeste razmišljali o promjeni doktora/ustanove?

Draga Ivana, ne mora vas ništa biti STRAH a kamoli SRAM, nije 4. neuspjeh vaša greška ili krivica. ALi nije u redu što te doktor nije još prije postupaka slao na vađenje hormona... Ali je i vaša odgovornost da odreagirate u smislu da doktoru predložite upravo to, ako vas slučajno odbije, na vašem bih mjestu tražila drugog liječnika.

----------


## Blekonja

osijek ja sam imala prvi postupak koji je završio i prije bete i užasno me pogodilo, ali sad tek shvaćam nakon ove tvoje strašne priče   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   koliko je težih sudbina i problema od mojih   :Embarassed:  ....nevjerojatna je tvoja hrabrost i čvrstina....divim ti se kako si to sve podnijela i želim ti da više nikad ovako nešto ne doživiš i da uskoro maziš svoju bebicu   :Kiss:   :Love:   :Heart:

----------


## marti_sk

*osijek* jednostavno nemam rijeci   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   ali divim ti se sto si ovako hrabra, ta hrabrost sigurno ce biti nagradjena uspjehom   :Love:

----------


## ivana78

b) jeste razmišljali o promjeni doktora/ustanove?

Draga Ivana, ne mora vas ništa biti STRAH a kamoli SRAM, nije 4. neuspjeh vaša greška ili krivica. ALi nije u redu što te doktor nije još prije postupaka slao na vađenje hormona... Ali je i vaša odgovornost da odreagirate u smislu da doktoru predložite upravo to, ako vas slučajno odbije, na vašem bih mjestu tražila drugog liječnika.[/quote]

Sutra ću ga svakako pitati..... 

da razmišljamo o promjeni klinike......

baš sam nekako sva   :Sad:   :Sad:  
 :Kiss:

----------


## ivana83

drage ženske, evo da vam se pridružim. 
sutra ću zvati dr. Dinku pa ću se naručiti.
stanje je ovakvo: kod mene najnovije inzulinska rezistencija, a MM teratozoospermia. u 2008. dva spontana.
draga osijek, jako mi je žao zbog tvog gubitka. pomalo mi je poznat taj osjećaj kad nakon gubitka kao da me nešto tjera da idem dalje,....

----------


## osijek

Hvala puno na podršci, to mi jako puno znači, sada se moram fokusirati na dalje. Iako je ovaj gubitak bio težak pogotovo što je sve išlo tako super, prvi postupak uspio, trudnoća ok..., ipak je to u jednu ruku ono što me pokreće za dalje. Rekla sam već samo kad se sjetim da sam gledala svoje bebice, to je ono što me tjera dalje i to je ono što me tjera da mislim da sam bez obzira na sve korak bliže? Možda se ovo nekome čini kao uvrnuta teorija, ali to je ono kako se ja osječam.
Usput kada sam bila u postupku u 6. mj. nije bila niti jedna cura sa rode tamo, a bilo nas je brdo i na aspiraciji sam bila sa još tri cure, baš me zanima kako su one prošle.

----------


## sanja1

Osijek nije tvoja teorija niti malo uvrnuta,naprotiv sasvim je logična jer sad znaš ne samo da možeš ostati trudna već da se trudnoća i može održati,tebi se desio prerani porod jer se radilo o višeplodnoj trudnoći koja je uvijek rizik i kod svih.  :Kiss:

----------


## curka

*osijek* strašno mi je žao zbog bebica   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:  , no bar znaš da možeš zatrudnjeti i držim fige da slijedeći put izdržiš do kraja i uživaš u tvojim   :Saint:   :Saint:  

Svim ostalim curkama koje su u postupku vibram da im ova godina bude sretna   :Love:

----------


## osijek

Svim ostalim curkama koje su u postupku vibram da im ova godina bude sretna   :Love: [/quote]

Ovome se i ja pridružujem, da nam svima ova godina bude dobitna :D 
Usput dali netko zna tj. može predpostaviti kada bih ja mogla na red za postupak, ne znam kako to ide nakon poroda koliko vremena mora proči?

----------


## miki

:Crying or Very sad:  drz se!

----------


## osijek

U ponedjeljak sam u Petrovoj da se upišem za dalje i vidim kada bih mogla opet na red. Danas sam obavila prvi pregled nakon poroda kod svog gina. i sve je ok. Maternica u redu, jajnici kao inače. Dakle spremni smo čim nam kažu da smijemo!!!

----------


## tlatincica

:D 
Možda ćemo zajedno u 6 mjesecu? Ako te ne uzmu ranije   :Grin:

----------


## ivana83

osijek, to je super! ja isto u ponedjeljak imam dogovor u petrovoj, tj. barem da čujem kad bi mi doktorica mogla pogledati nalaze i što ćemo dalje.

----------


## osijek

Onda čemo se vjerojatno i vidjeti samo se nečemo prepoznnati :/

----------


## nela.

cure dal bi mi htjele dat broj od petrove bolnice za potpomiognutu oplodnju

----------


## ZAUZETA

nela, br ti je 4604-723,   zovi od 12 - 14 i budi uporna 8) 

Ja bila konačno kod svog gina na pregledu, uglavnom, pronašao cistu na lijevom jajniku, i naručena sam za 27. 1. u bolnici na color dopler, pa ću onda se sa nalazima javit u petrovu, ah zašto bi bilo jednostavno kad ne mora  :Rolling Eyes:  

Osijek, danas kad sam dobila nalaze odmah sam pomislila - ma zašto, dokle... i tog trenutka sam se sjetila tebe kako si hrabra i kako ne posustaješ, zaista ti se divim, samo naprijed draga, mislim puno na tebe   :Love:

----------


## sanja1

Zauzeta držim fige da se brzo rješiš ciste i da što prije kreneš u postupak po svog bebuljca  :Kiss:   :Grin:  .

----------


## nela.

ZAUZETA hvala ti  :Love:

----------


## ZAUZETA

Sanja1, hvala na željama, odmah sam svratila danas u DM i kupila matičnu mliječ, zadnji put kad sam imala ciste gotovo sam uvjerena da mi je matična to riješila jer dabrostoni i ini nisu ništa odradili, dapaće povećao se broj cista. A za matičnu sam čitala da je dobro riješenje protiv cista. Pozz  :Wink:

----------


## ivana83

zauzeta, nadam se da će ti matična mliječ pomoći, sretno!

----------


## osijek

ZAUZETA drago mi je da sam i ja nekom poticaj!
Drži se, sve će biti OK. Jednostavno mora.

----------


## mazica79

Drage cure,
evo danas sam bila kod dr. i napokon dobila terapiju za naš 1. IVF u drugom mjesecu, samo  naravno imam nekih nejasnoća oko prikupljanja svih tih dokumenata koji su potrebni prije postupka. Je li znate da li vrijede potvrde psihologa i pravnika bilo kojega ili izričito onih kojih su oni naveli na onom svojem papiru i u biti koja bi forma te potvrde trebala biti? Isto tako je li znate gdje bi bilo nabolje otići po drugo mišljenje?

----------


## ivana83

mazica79, ista stvar i mene zanima. i još jedno pitanje, zna li netko što je s dr. Pavičić Baldani? danas sam cijelo popodne bezuspješno zvala, nisam u zg, a nitko se ne javlja.

----------


## sanja1

Cure ja kad sam u 10 mj skupljala te potvrde na papiru je pisalo samo potvrda pravnika/mag.prava i psihijatra/psihologa,dakle bilo kojeg pravnika,psihijatra ili psihologa.e sad da li su oni u međuvremenu organizirali pravno i psihološko savjetovanje kod točno određenih stručnjaka to neznam,šta vam točno piše na papiru?

----------


## tlatincica

Meni je psihijatar prepisao onu jednu rečenicu sa onog papira. Nitko ni ne gleda što gore piše, važno je da ima štambilj.  :/ Ne vidim razloga da se ide kod nekog određenog psihića, osim ako bolnica s nekim nije sklopila ugovor, pa da se vrti neka para.
Farsa.

Oprostite na ironiji, dobila sam M pa me malo pere  :Razz: 


Cure, sretno!   :Love:  

Bok sanja1!   :Bye:

----------


## sanja1

Bok Tlatincice  :Wink:  ,šta ima kod tebe novog u vezi postupka,jel imaš termin?
Usput rečeno i ja sam samo prepisala one rečenice sa papira a odvjetnica i psihijatrica su potpečatile  :Grin:  .

----------


## tlatincica

E, da, i ako imaš poznanika ili prijatelja pravnika, nek ti napiše tu izjavu (isto prepiše rečenicu sa famoznog papira) jer su mi sestre pričale da su neki pravnici tu ugledali svoju šansu za zaradu.

----------


## tlatincica

Ima'l ođe ćet rum?   :Grin:

----------


## taca70

Te potvrde se placaju ili ide na uputnicu? Mislim, kako moze pravnik na uputnicu kad nije zdravstveni radnik?Naravno da vide priliku za vrlo laku zaradu.Jesu poceli s postupcima u Petrovoj?

----------


## ZAUZETA

Osijek, jesi li se ti cijepila protiv gripe dok si bila trudna?

----------


## ZAUZETA

Samo sam htjela još prokomentirati ministra Milinovića večeras u dnevniku HTV rekao je da je uspješnost u Petrovoj porasla za 7%, pa se ja sad pitam tko njemu vodi statistiku i o čemu on to priča???

----------


## tlatincica

I ja bih malo o ovim komentarima na vijestima: oni se pozivaju na trgovanje smrzlićima kao jedinim od glavnih razloga uvođenja ovog luđačkog zakona. Pa su zato uveli zabranu smrzavanja zametaka i za posljedicu imamo dozvoljeno oplođivanje max 3 JS, umjesto da donesu zakon se pobrinu da se ta trgovina ne događa i da se strogo sankcionira!
Ali lakše je žene maltretirati nego se bakćati sa raznim kriminalcima ili zamjerati doktorima. O utjecaju crkve ne bih, da mi se ne otvori dizna.
Poražavajuće je da je uspješnost pala za trećinu samo na SD, a Milinović se hvali da je na Petrovoj uspješnost porasla? 
Jako mi je drago što sam ispunila anketu koja se bila vodila u vrijeme mog postupka.

Pozdrav adminici, znam da na krivom topicu istresam žuč   :Grin:  al ovdje sam doma   :Smile:  

Cure koje ste u postupcima, voljela bih jako da se javite   :Bye:  
Pozdrav našim trudnicama   :Kiss:   vi mi dajete nade...

----------


## taca70

Moguce je da u Petrovoj uspjesnost raste ali ne zato sto su bili super klinika koja je imala uspjeh 40% pa sada veci jos za 7% nego zato sto su bili koma a sada su se konacno izborili za novu opremu i naravno da su se poboljsali rezultati.Medutim, ministra ce ubrzo zaboljeti glava kada vidi koje su to cifre jer je zamrzavanje js jako skup sport s vrlo malim uspjehom. Ali, ubrzo cemo cuti i za prvu trudnicu zahvaljujuci zamrznutoj js bez podataka koji ce potkrijepiti taj uspjeh. I zato cure moje, sve se moramo angazirati protiv ovog apsurda od zakona, to su nasi zivoti i nase pravo na odluku kako da se lijecimo. Ja nam svima zelim puno srece jer ce nam trebati vise nego ikada.

----------


## osijek

> Osijek, jesi li se ti cijepila protiv gripe dok si bila trudna?


Nisam se cjepila, baš iduče jutro nakon što sam rodila su me zvali od mog doktora opće prakse da me pitaju dali se želim cijepiti protiv svinjske gripe jer spadam u rizičnu skupinu. Naravno rekla sam da ne želim.

Usput ja sam bila u ponedjeljak u Petrovoj kod d.K. Naravno digli su mi tlak kao i svaki doktor. Svi su prepametni kada se nešto dogodi. Imao je sto pitanja, pa jesam ja ležala, jesam bila u bolnici, a zašto nije rađena serklaža i najbitnije pitanje na koje sam skroz pukla jesam ja tu trudnoću prijavila? To je 4. puta da se on ponovno čudio mojoj trudnoći. Prvo sam javila betu, pa su mi rekli da ne putujem jer je prerizićno nek napravim prvi uzv kod svoga gina, kada sam utvrdila da su trojke opet se čudio da on ne zna za tu trudnoću i rekao nek bolje ne putujem nego dok je sve ok nek vodim trudnoću kod svog gina, a ako baš budem htjela nek onda dođem. Kolegica koja je bila samnom u postupku u 6. mj. je bila ponovno u 12. i rekla mu kako ja nosim trojkice itd..., a on je njoj rekao pa ljepo ne bi se ni došla pohvaliti i sad u ponedjeljak on meni opet kaže on se ne sjeća da je netko njemu rekao za tu trudnoću...!!!
Uglavnom zaključak je, a sada šta je tu je to je velika šteta iako nitko ne kaže da se to ne bi dogodilo i u Petrovoj!
Napisao mi je koje sve pretrage da ponovno ja napravim i suprug pa nek onda dođem pa ćemo se tek onda dogovarati o novom postupku. Baš sam bila tužna i ljuta kad sam izašla van. Prvo što sada opet moram gubiti vrijeme na pretrage kao da će se nešto promjeniti i što me odmah nije uvrstio u listu, a drugo što sada ispada da nikoga nije baš bila briga za moje trojkice, a sada se isčuđavaju kako ovo, kako ono!

Eto sada mi je malo lakše!  :Smile:

----------


## taca70

Draga osijek, nazalost vecina ljudi koji rade u petrovoj su totalni ignoranti, ljudi koji stihijski rade svoj posao. Meni je neshvatljivo da dr.K nije zapamtio da ima takvu viseplodnu trudnocu, kao da mu je to svakodnevnica. Trebalo bi mu biti neugodno da pokazuje cudenje, mogao se barem praviti da se sjeca. Znam da ti treba puno snage za sve ponovo proci i razmisli jos malo sta ces i kuda dalje. Koje pretrage trebas napraviti?

----------


## Amalka

....ima doktora svakakvih,ovakvih i onakvih....ništa čudno....u petrovoj su većina malo rastreseni imaju puno posla i slabo pamte svoje pacjente,...ali ne očajavaj...važno je da su dobri majstori i da ipak postoje uspješni rezultati bez obzira na statistiku....nabavi im svu tu glupu dokumentaciju,...ne možeš protiv toga....važno je samo kad dođeš na red da dobro obave svoj posao,drugo ništa nije važno....i vjeruj....a to što su takvi,to promijeniti ne možemo....zažmiri da nisi vidjela da su bezobzirni i samo misli na svoj cilj....druge stvari nisu važne....
sretno 0sijek prema cilju....

----------


## taca70

Amalka, ne znam bas je li dobro stvari uzimati samo tako zdravo za gotovo. Recimo, moj dr. u Petrovoj zacudujuce dobro pamti i imena i dijagnoze, ulijeva veliko povjerenje a sigurno je najvise zatrpan poslom od svih njih tamo. Dr.K se ne mora sjecati lika pa cak ni imena od osijek ali da se cudi trojkama i da to ne stoji u njenom kartonu, meni je neshvatljivo. Ja bih ili mijenjala dr. ili kliniku. Doduse i meni je trebalo 3 godine da stavim sebe na prvo mjesto ali ne zbog dr. nego zbog uvjeta koji utjecu na uspjesnot. Ali jasno mi je da nismo svi isti i da (ne)toleriramo razlicite stvari.

----------


## Amalka

....izbor uvijek postoji...zato sam i rekla.....ovakvi ili onakvi....živce moramo čuvati za krajnji cilj....a sad kome nešto ne odgovara treba promijeniti,pa mi smo demokratska država...doktorov stav promijeniti neće bez obzira šta mu rekla,ali promijeniti doktora uvijek može,ako joj ne odgovara način liječenja,pa to se podrazumijeva....
ili bilo kome drugome....to je tako priznali mi to ili ne...
ipak smatram da je važniji krajnji cilj jer ima tu jako puno "dobrih" doktora prema pacjenticama,a one još uvijek nisu trudne zar ne?!...ako malo pratimo šta naše cure ovdje pišu...nije sve u dobroti,ipak je nešto malo i u stručnosti...još kad se i dobrota pridruži onda je to bingo....

----------


## Gosparka

Za cure koje se raspitivaju u svezi ovih potvrda pravnika/psihologa...najbolje vam je naći *Obiteljski centar* u vašem gradu, oni imaju i pravnika i psihologa i sve je besplatno  :Wink: . Ja sam tako našla u Dbk, nazvala, malo su bili  :? , ali jako ljubazni. Raspitali su se u svome ministarstvu, od njih dobili zeleno svijetlo i sve ok. Potvrde su obične šprance koje sam im sama donijela, razgovori nisu trajali ni 2 min. jer ni oni sami ne znaju niti što bi ti rekli, niti pitali   :Grin:  
Popis obiteljskih centara u RH : http://www.sretneveze.com/brak/obiteljski-centri.html

Primjerak potvrde psihologa: 
http://potpomognutaoplodnja.info/ind...ursi&Itemid=63

Primjerak potvrde pravnika :
http://potpomognutaoplodnja.info/ind...ursi&Itemid=63


A što se tiče doktora i osoblja u Petrovoj, ja sam manje-više zadovoljna. Trudim se ignorirati neke stvari, nekad je dan D njima, nekad meni. U prošlom postupku me skoro svaki UZV gledao drugi doktor (jer je moja bila na g/o), punkciju jedan, ET drugi ...ponavljaj svima sve otpočetka...ali nakon prvotne ljutnje sam se skulirala i ajde..piči dalje   :Grin:  što je, tu je. 
Jedino sam sretna što napokon ne moram gledati onog Mrguda od žene na šalteru za UZV...tolike godine idem tamo i svaki put me iznova "zadivi".   :Grin:  ...ali vjerovatno uvijek trefim kad je njen Dan D  :Wink:

----------


## tlatincica

Ja sam danas bila kod svog doca i nakon 2 sata čekanja: Vi ste bili na transferu? Aha. Kod mene? Si. Znači mi smo to napravili. :shock: Da!  :Grin: 
Osijek, ja bih na tvom mjestu bila skroz bijesna, jer pitanja koja ti je postavio su u najmanju ruku neprimjerena. Ne kažem da se svaki doktor mora sjećati svakog slučaja, ali trojke, ipak... Napravi ti sve te nalaze, znam koliko je to vremena, živaca pa i novaca, ali stigneš razmisliti o mogućoj promjeni doktora, a nalazi će ti svakako dobro doći. 
Odluka o promijeni liječnika  meni nije laka, jer mi je ovim tempom trebalo gotovo 2 godine da razvijem kakvo- takvo povjerenje i da znam što me očekuje kod njega. 
Ja krećem sa AIHom. Pa ćemo vidjeti (viknuše slijepci).

----------


## tlatincica

> Jedino sam sretna što napokon ne moram gledati onog Mrguda od žene na šalteru za UZV...tolike godine idem tamo i svaki put me iznova "zadivi".   ...ali vjerovatno uvijek trefim kad je njen Dan D


  :Laughing:  kako si se nje sjetila...

----------


## osijek

Ja sam do sada u principu bila zadovoljna doktorom, vjerojatno jer sam imala puuno više živaca nego sada pa sam mogla zažmiriti na neke stvari, progledati kroz prste i kako se to sve već zove. Ali nakon ovoga što se dogodilo stvarno nemam više živaca tolerirati neke stvari. Trudim se biti cool i smirena i čuvati živce. Ja ću naravno napraviti sve pretrage i zbog sebe naravno da budem sigurna da je sve ok prije nego krenem u bilo kakav postupak, ali barem sam se mogla upisati na listu za postupak i tako neću doći na red za 2 dana nego bog zna kada. Stignem napraviti pretrage sto puta do tad, ali dobro. Ali ipak smatram da bi moj dr. trebao znati da sam bila trudna i da sam nosila trojke, jer piše sve u mom kartonu, rekla mi je sestra kad sam jednom zvala da je upisana i beta kada sam ju javila, samo ćini se meni da nitko ne čita te kartone!  :Laughing:

----------


## sanja1

Tlatincice super da krećeš sa AIH,~~~~~~~~~~~~~~da uspije

 :D .Cure a što se tiče ponašanja doktora i sestara,hm bilo bi ljepo da su svi uvijek i svugdje ljubazni ali mislim da je ipak stručnost najbitnija,a njihovo ponašanje me uopće netangira,dok je u nekim granicama normale  :Grin:  .pa nepada mi na pamet da im dopustim da me iživciraju,dovoljno me ljuti novi zakon i ministar  :Evil or Very Mad:  .

----------


## ZAUZETA

Sanja1, slažem se s tobom da moramo davati prednost stručnosti. I potpuno smo svi svjesni da smo za sve njih samo lice u danu u kojem rade svoj posao i čekaju da dan prođe i da odu doma. I baš zbog toga što je to igra ljudskim životima i izuzetno emocionalan postupak, na stranu bolovi, gužve u čekaonici, čekanje na red za sve potrebne preglede, baš bi od naših doktora očekivali da budu posebno empatični. 

 Nažalost, prisiljene smo da su nam druge stvari normalne. Da me moj dr. vidi svakih pola godine i da me se ne sjeti. Da su sestre samo birokracija. Da kad naiđeš, u rijetkim trenucima, na osobu koja si uzme minutu svog vremena, pogleda te u oči i sasluša ostaneš isznenađen i to ti dugo bude high light of the day. 

Osijek, žao mi je što si imala takvo ružno iskustvo, a još mi je više žao što me to ne iznenađuje. Sve si već jednom prošla, znaš što te ćeka i gdje doći do informacija ako se zapne (na Rodi 8) ) .

Ali sve ovo me podsjetilo na vrijeme kad sam ja počinjala sa ovom pričom i kad mi je trebalo više nego išta informacija, a nisam imala komp niti nikakve prospekte, a ni ikoga za popričati i razmjeniti iskustva. Gledam malo ekipu u čekaonici za ultrazvuk - svi u paru, rijtko koja curka solo, svako vrti svje papire, komentiraju potiho, pokušavaju skužiti po reakcijama tko je još kod njihovog dr. Ma ljudi, kakav psiholog i pravnik, nama treba organizirati grupu za pomoć. I nisu ti ameri tako blesavi što za svaki problem imaju support group. Jer ovo što mi imamo na Rodi to je isto to. A koliko žena nema pristup netu ili naprosto nezna za to. 

Odužila ja, pozz   :Love:

----------


## Gosparka

> Gosparka prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Jedino sam sretna što napokon ne moram gledati onog Mrguda od žene na šalteru za UZV...tolike godine idem tamo i svaki put me iznova "zadivi".   ...ali vjerovatno uvijek trefim kad je njen Dan D 
> 
> 
>   kako si se nje sjetila...



A kako ću je zaboraviti   :Laughing:  to mi je bio prvi doticaj s MPO, prvi dan, prvi UZV, sva zbunjena....a znaš onu, prvi se ne zaboravljaju  :Wink:

----------


## andrejaaa

Osijek žao mi je zbog tvog velikog gubitka, a žao mi je sad i pročitati da te se dr ne sjeća, tj tvoje trudnoće. 
Ja sam se kod istog dr dvije godine uvjeravala u njegovu zaboravljivost i iako nisam bila zbog ničega "posebna" u smislu dijagnoze ili nečega drugoga, smetalo me to kao osobu. I dalje sam bila njegov pacijent jer sam mislila "pa dobro,ja sam još jedna u nizu i normalno je od tolikih žena da ne zna koja sam ja...",ali izluđivalo me svaki put iznova objašnjavati jedne te iste stvari   :Mad:  
Hvala Bogu da sam nakon tri godine otišla dalje i upoznala i neke druge doktore koji su me se sjetili i ne samo po izgledu,nego i po imenu i dijagnozi i koji su onoga časa kad bih sjela ispred njih znali gdje smo zadnji put stali i što nam je dalje za činiti i na taj način mi ulijevali sigurnost da misle na mene kao pacijenta i trude se da uspijemo zajedničkim snagama...

----------


## andrejaaa

A i to odugovlačenje s postupcima i upisima na listu   :Mad:  ,ja sam u 3 godine napravila 1 prirodni(bez ET) i 1 polustimulirani postupak... da sam nastavila tim tempom još ne bi bila blizu trudnoći.

----------


## osijek

> A i to odugovlačenje s postupcima i upisima na listu   ,ja sam u 3 godine napravila 1 prirodni(bez ET) i 1 polustimulirani postupak... da sam nastavila tim tempom još ne bi bila blizu trudnoći.


A gdje si otišla dalje?

----------


## osijek

Ma znate kakvi bi svi doktori trebali biti? Biolog Patrik je najbolja osoba tamo odnosno  ne bih o tome tko je kakva osoba možda su oni svi super ljudi inače u životu, ali Patrik je kad sam bila na transferu bio toliko ljubazan i sve mi ekako na lijep način objasnio da sam ja nakon toga odmah znala da će to uspjeti  :Grin:

----------


## taca70

Eh kamo sreće da su svi kao Patrik. Njegov odnos prema poslu i  pacijentima je iznad svih standarda u ovoj državi.
Osijek, npr. u Vinogradskoj jos uvijek nema cekanja i sve se brzo dogovara, puno su fleksibilniji od Petrove. Ne znam iz vlastitog iskustva ali sam cula od drugih.

----------


## andrejaaa

Otišla sam na VV i kod dr Alebića. U godinu i pol dana sam obavila nove pretrage(hormone,histeroskopiju i MM spermiogram) i 2 prirodna i 1 stimulirani postupak. Sasvim druga atmosfera među pacijentima,doktorima,sestrama i iako je bila duplo veća gužva(po 20 žena na punkciji u jednom danu)doktor pun pažnje, nježan i human, a u njegovu stručnost nisam sumnjala. 
Tamo nam nije nažalost uspjelo pa sam otišla u Vili prije novog zakona kod isto divnog dr.R i biologa Patrika kojeg spominjete,obojica su predivni ljud,doktori i profesionalci.

Da sad ponovo moram krenuti od državnih bih odabrala Vinogradsku jer nije tolika gužva, za dr sam isto čula pohvale, a mislim da im je i laboratorij dobar.

----------


## osijek

ljudi gdje ste svi? Odjednom neka tišina!

----------


## ZAUZETA

Da, i meni se čini neko zatišje. Ja idem u srijedu na color dopler da mi pogledaju tu cistu, do tada ništa ne mogu. I, da, btw, još krvarim, tako da sad više ne brojim u danima ni tjednima, nego u mjesecima  :Mad:

----------


## sanja1

Ja sam tu ali uglavnom samo čitam jer mi je postupak u 5mj. pa nemam šta pisat zasad  :Razz: .Nadam se da će se netko iz petrove a da je u postupku javit  :Grin:  .zauzeta držim fige da se što prije riješiš ciste 8) .osijek kakva je situacija kod tebe,jel nam ostaješ u petrovoj  :Wink:  ?

----------


## osijek

Pa šta ću. Ne mogu se baš ni požaliti. Meni je uspjeo prvi ICSI što se ne može baš svatko pohvaliti, a sad što je završilo tako kako je to je već drugi problem. Bit će to sve dobro samo da ja krenem ponovno u postupak. Mislim da će mi dobro doći i ovaj mali razmak i odmor da malo dođem sebi i skuliram se. Možda ni ne bi bilo dobro odmah krenuti u sve to pa baš zbog toga da ne uspije jer ruku na srce ja sa živcima definitivno nisam kao prije ovoga. Naravno pod odmah sam mislila u sljedećih mjesec, dva, tri, ali do kraja godine bih voljela obavezno napraviti barem jedan ICSI.

----------


## sanja1

Osijek obavi sve pretrage što prije i čim ih odneseš naručit će te za novi postupak,s obzirom da nisi bila nedavno stimulirana znači netrebaš čekati 6 mj. da se tijelo oporavi pa pretpostavljam da ti termin samo ovisi o tome kolika je gužvancija,ja mislim da bi definitivno trebala upasti i prije kraja godine  :Grin:  .

----------


## osijek

Sada si mi popravila raspoloženje  :Grin:

----------


## ivana78

Draga Osijek, da obavi pretrage što prije, kako su ti već djevojke i rekle, jer se više ne čeka po godinu dana (kao ranije), možeš čekati na postupak najduže 6 mjeseci! Ja sam bila u 1/10 na dogovoru i naručena sam za 05/10, tada mi je sestra i rekla da se ne čeka dulje od 6 mjeseci!
 :Kiss:

----------


## tlatincica

Uključite Radio 101- upravo ide emisija o MPO.

----------


## tlatincica

Ako je još netko slušao, nek me nadopuni.
Zaključak: Iako naš zakon kritizira cijela stručna Europa na kongresu o MPO u (čini mi se) Sloveniji, naši se ne daju!  
Čak je i dr. Bauman (koji mi je bio simpatičan) rekao da je iznenađen dobrim rezultatima. Sad, jel mislio da ovo uopće neće šljakati pa je iznenađen da ipak ima rezultata ili su rezultati bolji nego u isto vrijeme prošle godine ili je nešto drugo na stvari ne znam.
Spomenuto je da nitko iz struke tko je protiv ovog zakona nije javno to rekao niti pokušao osporiti. Ali dr. Š iz Petrove je glasni zagovornik ovog zakona... I tak. Ništa što već ne znamo.

Ja bila na AIHu, sad utrići, folna, čekanje, nada...

----------


## sanja1

Joj Tlatincice ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~od   :Heart:  da upali.  :Kiss:

----------


## taca70

Tlatincica, hvala ti sto si ovo podijelila s nama i sretno. Jos jednom molim cure koje su u postupcima da ispune upitnik u mom potpisu. Moramo imati barem neku predodzbu sta se u stvarnosti dogada po nasim klinikama i kuda nas vodi ovaj zakon. Jako mi je zao sto se tako malo pacijentica iz Petrove javlja na ovaj forum ali oduvijek je bilo tako. Ne znam kako da ih potaknemo da nam se pridruze.
Zauzeta, vibram da ciste nema i da ces brzo u pravu akciju. Mene je jedna isto zezala, imala sam i odgoden i prekinut postupak zbog nje, joj sta mi je zivaca unistila.

----------


## ZAUZETA

Taca70   :Kiss:  ,   ipak, cista se tvrdoglavo drži, dr. rekao da nije neka alarmantna, ali postupak će stati, to je tak. Sutra svom giniću na spiku s nalazom i onda ću probati zvati Petrovu da se s njima konzultiram. Čime si ti riješila cistu?

Ma uvijek nešto, već sam navikla, ništa me nemože više iznenaditi. Ustvari, iznenadi me kad se javi netko tko nema problema, da sve ide po planu. 

Tlatinčica    :Love:  , biće, biće...~~~~~~~~~~~  :Saint:

----------


## sanja1

Ajme kako je sad sve ljepo i novo,baš mi je fajn.

----------


## sanja1

Ah evo našla sam i smajliće :Very Happy:  :Idea: ,već sam se pobojala da ih nema :Joggler: .

----------


## osijek

Baš nam je lijepo ovdje sada.
Cure gdje ste jel ima kakvih događanja, postupaka, beta? :Raspa:

----------


## tlatincica

Pohvale za novi forum! Sređen je ko ulaz u Petrovu  :Trep trep:

----------


## ZAUZETA

ljepo, lijepo, sve je novo...

----------


## ZAUZETA

gdje su smajlići???

----------


## tlatincica

Smajlići su na: Idi na napredno.
Tu sam ih ja našla  :Cool:

----------


## tlatincica

Ili: Odgovori na temu.

Zauzeta, čuj, ja sam jedno vrijeme imala neke ciste i izbacila sam meso, mlijeko i masnoće. Otad ciste više nemam. Naravno, ne samo to, nego i neke tabletice i malo fizičkih aktivnosti su riješile moj problem.
Mlijeko još uvijek ne pijem, zamjenila sam ga sojinim.
Sad, neki se doktori slažu s tim, old school baš i ne, a jedan MPO doktor mi je rekao da o tome nema nikakvo službeno stajalište, ali da privatno misli da sam dobro učinila.

----------


## taca70

Ja sam jednu svoju cistu rijesila sa 3mj Cilesta ali se bez obzira na to pojavila na drugom jajniku kad sam krenula u stimulaciju i morala sam prekinuti postupak nakon 20 Menopura. Ali, to je valjda bilo neko krizno vrijeme i 3 mj nakon toga sam konacno uspjela odraditi IVF. Ukupno 5mj izgubljenih zbog cisti. Dr. mi je samo rekao da se ne trebam brinuti jer se ne radi o endometrioticnoj cisti pa je po mojoj logici bila funkcionalna koja prije ili poslije sama ode.

----------


## ANA100

bok, curke
nije me dugo bilo, ali pratim vas koliko stignem.
svima zelim uspjesnu godinu, da se sve zaokruzite :Kiss: 
osijek, jako mi je zao sto ti se dogodila takva trgedija, vidim da imas snage za dalje i divim ti se zbog toga, sretno u iducem postupku.
a ja sam u međuvremenu rodila malog Marka 4250, 52cm koji me zafrkava i ne da mi mira, samo bi se nosio...
pusa od nas

----------


## sanja1

Joj Ana kako ljepo,čestitam :Klap:  :Sing:  :Very Happy: .pusa :Kiss:  :Bye:

----------


## tlatincica

> bok, curke
> a ja sam u međuvremenu rodila malog Marka 4250, 52cm koji me zafrkava i ne da mi mira, samo bi se nosio...
> pusa od nas


sweeet

 :Klap: 

4250? nije to mali Marko  :Aparatic:

----------


## ZAUZETA

Ana100,  čestitke!!!  Kako je to brzo došlo, vrileme leti...

Jeste čule da sad lijekove se dobiva od bolnice, navodno sve, ne samo Ovidrelle. Tako mi je rekla sestra kod ginića, moram zvati pa provjeriti.

----------


## taca70

Zauzeta, istina je to za lijekove tj.opet ide po starom. Javi kako izgleda u praksi.

----------


## ZAUZETA

Nadam se da ću ja uskoro vidjeti nešto od te prakse, cista se ne da, ali i ja sam tvrdoglavija od nje :Cool:

----------


## ZAUZETA

Danas otišla nakupovala čajeva protiv zle ciste :Mad:  pa da vidimo tko će duže :Cool: . 

Pratim malo našu forumašicu RozuGrozu, mamicu već tri  :Saint:  koja evo u Petrovoj očekuje roditi sinčića svaki dan, puno me je dirnula njena priča, divim se hrabrim mamama čija su dječica na kratko unijela radost u mnoge obitelji, a onda otišla da neko bolje mjesto...i sada sam sva  :Crying or Very sad: , zbilja neznam kako bi ja to preživjela, a da ne govorim o MM...; Osjek,  :Kiss: , mislim puno na tebe, znam da imaš plan za dalje, nadam se da će sve ići bez otezanja.

----------


## osijek

Ana 100 sjećam se kada sam pratila tvoj postupak, a sada si već naveliko mama, čestitam!
Zauzeta, hvalašto misliš na mene i ja se nadam što prije u postupak, još kad bi upalilo kao zadnji put od prve, ali idemo korak po korak.

----------


## mazica79

Drage cure,
ja se od danas trebam početi bosti, a budući mi je to prvi put, je li može pomoć oko toga di se mogu javiti u Petrovoj da mi oni dadu barem tu prvu inekciju.

----------


## taca70

Mazica79, odes u 17h na CEF, nades dezurnu sestru i pikne te ali sigurno neces biti jedina. To ti je tamo kod pulta.

----------


## tlatincica

Ja sam se pucala Gonalima; u 17 sati je red u onoj čekaonici desno od ambulante. Ne možeš promašiti  :Wink:  . Sretno!

----------


## mazica79

Hvala vam cure na brzom odgovoru. Ja sam isto na gonalima!

----------


## pinny

Bok curke!

Evo i ja sam ovaj tjedan startala ali sa Menopurima. Sutra prvi uzv.
Mazice79 sretno!

Svima velika   :Kiss:

----------


## taca70

Mazica79, pinny kod kojih ste dr. i kakav ste protokol dobile?Gdje ste obavile pravno i psiholosko savjetovanje?

----------


## sanja1

Ajme cure super,konačno neka akcija i ovdje :Very Happy: ,držim fige da vam ovaj mjesec bude dobitni :Grin:  :Klap: .meni se moj 5mj.čini svjetlosnim godinama udaljen :Laughing: ,ah pusa svima :Wink: .

----------


## tlatincica

Evo mene opet- AIH je ispao ah  :Nope:  pa sad opet planovi za dalje.

Sve si mislim da pitam doca da bacimo jedan IVF prirodnjak... Ako pristane, super! ako ne, odoh ja opet na AIH  :Grin: . Ima li netko bolju ideju? 
Sreća da mi je ostalo godišnjeg od prošle godine, ionako to moram iskoristiti  :Cool:

----------


## dariaaa

Samo da se javim nisam u postupku sada bila sam u 11.mj u prirodnom ali sada ni sama neznam kuda i kada mislim da ću probati u avinogradskoj jer radim gore pa ćemo vidjeti a svima ostalima sva sreća.

----------


## pinny

Ja sam na kratkom protokolu sa menopurima. Prvo tri dana po 3 menopura, zatim tri dana po 2 menopura. Sutra cu vidjeti na uzv kako dalje. Kod dr. Streleca sam.

Sto se tice pravnoga i psiholoskoga savjetovanja ja sam se uspjela snaci kod kuce ali se moze obaviti i u Petrovoj. Nazove se sestra i dobije se broj telefona na koji se dogovori za oboje (obavezno treba uputnica).

----------


## curka

*pinny* isti protokol, isti doktor - nadam se i isti rezultat ( čekamo dupliće !!) 

SRETNO SVIMA KOJE STE U POSTUPKU !!!!

----------


## mazica79

Ja sam kod K. i protokol mi se sastoji od 3 dana po 3 GonalaF i onda 3 dana po 2 GonalaF. U subotu mi je prvi UZV.
E Pinny molim te je li mi možeš na PP poslati kako bi potvrde psihološkog i pravnog savjetovanja trebale izgledati ako se ne rade u bolnici. Hvala

----------


## pinny

Danas zadnji menopuri. Sutra navecer ovitrell, a u petak punkcija.

*Curka  * 

*Mazica79* poslala sam ti. Nadam se da ce ti pomoci.  :Smile:

----------


## sanja1

Pinny,Mazica želim vam puno sreće i da ovaj postupak bude dobitni :Klap:  :Grin: .

----------


## ZAUZETA

vidim da curke na VV raspravljaju o broju vračenih mrva,   tko odlučuje i koga se to pita... kako je u Petrovoj, vi koje ste skoro išle, jel vas tko izvjestio, koliko je izvađeno, koliko će se vraćati?

----------


## taca70

Pinny, srteno sutra i javi kako je proslo. I mene interesira ovo sto pita Zauzeta.

----------


## pinny

:Kiss: 

Javim se sutra i nadam se da cu znati odgovore na postavljena pitanja.

----------


## TARA M

Zauzeta,Taca 70,, u principu nitko te ne pita,,meni su rekli na transferu ovako : " od 5 stanica 2 su bile dobre i 2 smo oplodili i odlučili vam vratiri ". Ja sam bila sretna da je tako ,pa nisam ništa rekla,,,ali da su 3 neznam što bih ,,,,mislim glupo je i zamisliti da bih bacila,,,ali ako su stanice dobre ,,ne kužim zašto tu treću nebi zamrzuli,(prije nego je oplode),jer su mojoj cimaerici vratili 3 ..
 Svima vam želim trudnoće što prije,pratim vas povremeno,, mi smo sada u 17 tjednu,,a uskoro valjda saznamo i spolove,,samo nek je do kraja sve dobro,,pa što bude.pusa

----------


## pinny

Mogu potvrditi ovo sto je Tara M napisala. Nista se u biti ne zna do transfera. 
Ja sam jutros imala punkciju i tek sutra zovem da vidim koliko je bilo jajnih stanica i kakvo je stanje u labu. (Jedino sto odmah kazu ako nema jajnih stanica).

----------


## mazica79

Bok cure, 
jeli mi možete reći oko koliko bi trebala doći u ponedjeljak ujutro na folikulometriju i da li se trebam tamo kome javiti da znaju da sam stigla i što čekam. Sorry na pitanju ali ne znam stvarno kako to sad ide otkad je UVZ na katu.

----------


## sanja1

Ja sam išla oko 7:30 ili 8,i kad dođeš samo se javiš sestri da si za folikulometriju i kod koga.onda sjedneš i čekaš,neki put sam bila brzo gotova a znala sam čekat i do 10,pozvizditis :Grin: .javi kako je bilo.pusa :Yes:

----------


## taca70

Sta nije vise folikulometrija od 7h pa parada Simunic, Strelec, Kasum, Vrcic, Radakovic...?.Moj dr je uvijek bio oko 7i30 na UZV.
Pinny, jesi uspjela dobiti lab?Vikendom je to uglavnom nemoguca misija.

----------


## pinny

Folikulometrije su od 7 sati. Samo se javis sestri i pricekas da te prozove. Ja sam uglavnom bila gotova do 7 i 20.

Lab sam dobila bez problema samo sto kod mene nema lijepih vijesti. Uspjeli dobiti jednu stanicu koja bas i nije najbolja. Jucer mi nisu nista konkretno mogli reci pa sam morala ponovo zvati jutros. Ni danas nisu bili optimisticni ali da dodjem sutra ujutro u 8 pa cu znati da li ce uopce biti transfer.

----------


## sanja1

Valjda ovisi kod koga si,ja sam kod dr.k i meni je sestra uvijek rekla da nemoram doći prerano,i stvarno se on obično pojavio oko 8,pola 9. :Cool: Pinny držim fige da se ta jedna oplodi i da sutra bude et :Love: .

----------


## osijek

I ja kad krenem ponovno u postupak ću biti kao padobranac sve se to izmjenilo otkad sam ja bila tamo.

----------


## mazica79

Evo ja se maloprije vratila iz Petrove, na folikulometriji 9 folikula i morala sam na vađenje estradiola i sad čekam 15:30 da nazovem da vidim da li ide štoperica večeras ili još gonali, nadam se da će sve biti OK mada me je malo strah jer mi je tek 10. dan ciklusa. Nakon koliko vremena iza štoperice je punkcija?

----------


## osijek

štoperica navečer, pa jedan dan pauza i onda prekosutra punkcija ujutro.

----------


## mazica79

Evo zvala sam Petrovu večeras dobivam Ovitrelle. cure to se inače ide u 22:00 u bolnicu da vas oni upikaju jer ja ne znam si sama? Joj sorry što sam puna pitanja ali to mi je prvi IVF i cijela sam pogubljena.

----------


## pinny

Kod mene ipak nije doslo do transfera. Jajna stanica je bila nezrela i nisu uspjeli nista napraviti.

*Mazica79* doktor ti kaze u koliko sati navecer dobivas stopericu. Ako ti je rekao u 22 h, onda odi tada u petrovu pa ce te oni piknuti bez problema.
Sretno  :Smile:

----------


## taca70

Pinny, zao mi je.Na kakvom si tocno protokolu bila, koliko cega si primila i koliko si folikula imala na UZV?Dobili su samo tu 1js?
Mazica79, dezurna sestra te pikne i prekostutra ujutro na punkciju.Nema veze sto ti je 10.dc, to je skroz ok reakcija

----------


## sanja1

Mazice i ja sam se isto osjećala izgubljeno ali sve te oni vode kroz to,ništa ne brini sve će ti reći na vrijeme :Yes: .joj držim fige da ti to bude prvi i posljednji postupak :Very Happy: .javi kako je prošla punkcija :Wink: .
Pinny baš mi je žao,nekako sam mislila bit će jedna ali vrijedna :Sad: . :Love:

----------


## pinny

> Pinny, zao mi je.Na kakvom si tocno protokolu bila, koliko cega si primila i koliko si folikula imala na UZV?Dobili su samo tu 1js?


Bila sam samo na Menopurima. Tri dana po tri menopura, a pet dana po dva menopura. Na uzv su bila tri folikula i dobijena samo jedna jajna stanica.
Ispuniti cu i upitnik, najvjerovatnije, sutra.

----------


## mazica79

Joj Pinny jako mi je žao  :Crying or Very sad:  .
Drž' se i hvala na pomoći!

----------


## tlatincica

Pinny stvarno mi je žao...  :Sad: 
Znaš kako ide: isplači se pošteno i onda glavu gore! Nema odustajanja  :Wink: 

Ja sam nakon ovog (neuspjelog) AIHa tulila par sati, al isplatilo se- slijedeći dan bila sam ko nova  :Smile: 
I u srijedu u nove pobjede!

----------


## tlatincica

Aj, skoro zaboravila- mazica79 sretno! *
*

----------


## ZAUZETA

Pinny,  eto, nezna čovjek sta bi na to rekao,  bit će bolje drugi puta. Sve smo to prošle, manje ili više slične situacije, dođeš na domak cilja i ništa. Neznam da li je gore to ili kad naprave transfer pa je beta 0  :Evil or Very Mad: .  Red tuge, red ljutnje, red stagnacije i onda se opet nađemo svi zajedno tu na rodi :Heart: . Zato, idemo dalje, kako bi rekla vladajuča nam stranka, tu sam se uvjerila da je istinita ona stara da nada umire posljednja... :Love: 

Mazica79,  ovitrelle je fakat lagana za dati si sam, već je pripremljena i samo otklopiš i bodeš, ali, ako nisi sigurna bolje odi u bolnicu ili ako ti je bliže negdje na hitnu, samo ponesi papirologiju.  :Wink:   Za punkciju opće ne brini, to ti je kao papa test ali u bunovnom stanju, tj. dok tvoj mozak pokušava pojmiti kaj se radi u donjem domu, anestezija ga blokira i već je sve gotovo. A za transfer isto, meni je bilo baš kao papatest, stave ti unutra ono čudo da rastegne stjenku rodnice i ništa ne osjetiš ( kao neki brzinski loš seks :Laughing: ).  Aj, javlja se, dont be a stranger, i vi ostale!!!,  I, da, hvala na pitanju ja još krvarim, MM odustao od pokušaja pitanja i podpitanja, siroti..LOL

----------


## sanja1

Pa Zauzeta hebem mu miša kakva je to uporna cista,šta kaže tvoj gin.,oće uskoro otići,iš iš cista. :Cool:

----------


## tlatincica

Zauzeta- koliko dugo traje to tvoje krvarenje?

----------


## ZAUZETA

Tlatinčica,   krvarim od sredine 12. mj,  već sam se navikla,  bila kod tri različita dr.a svi rekli cista, zbog toga krvarenje.  Sutra idem do ginekologa tražiti da mi da nešto da prestanem krvariti zbog postupka. Inaće, kazao mi je jedan dr da tamve male iste ne lijeće, samo da se prate. Ma, ne znam više ništa...  u četvrtak sam na VV, idem po drugo mišljenje, pitat ću i dr. L kaj on misli...  sto baba kilava cista :Wink: .

----------


## tlatincica

> krvarim od sredine 12. mj, već sam se navikla, .


 :Shock:

----------


## mazica79

Evo da se javim, sinoć je bila štoperica i ujutro punkcija. Ne znam je li to normalno, ali mene su počeli probadati jajnici ko ludi danas?

----------


## ZAUZETA

Mazica 79,  bolni jajnici=standardna poteškoća, mislim da tu nema pomoći. Vibramo za sutra, sve će to biti piece of cake :Wink:

----------


## sanja1

Mazica79~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za sutra :Klap:  :Grin: .

----------


## pinny

Mazica79 sretno sutra!  :Smile:

----------


## tlatincica

Mazica79 sretno i veselo sutra  :Sing:

----------


## mazica79

Hvala vam puno drage cure na podržci  :Love: . Ja sam danas baš nekakva depresivna, ali nadam se da ću sutra biti bolje.  :Wink:

----------


## ZAUZETA

Danas na UZV dr. uz cistu pronašao i polip, tako da mi slijedi kiretaža :Evil or Very Mad:  idući tjedan. Ništa bez noža, a šta se može.   Nemam pojma za koliko će mi to odgoditi IVF, dok se ciklus ne regulira...

----------


## sanja1

E Zauzeta hebem mu miša,baš bezveze :Mad: .al dobro,sljedeći tjedan se toga riješiš pa na miru čekaš ivf,iako si se sigurno pošteno iživcirala... :Love: .

----------


## ZAUZETA

Bome na kraju sam sa živcima, i  mislim, da to nemogu riješiti odmah nego sad čekat tjedan dana... :Sad: .  Sutra idem u Petrovu vidjet kod sestara da me ne obrišu s liste :Wink: .  Čitaal malo po forumu za ta čudesa koliko se čeka, najmanje 2 ciklusa, tako da mi ne gine travanj ili možda i svibanj.  Znam da je neka od vas tu u 5.mj, pa eto...vidimo se :Yes:

----------


## tlatincica

Zauzeta, gledaj to ovako: nakon postupka 9 mjeseci moraš biti u top formi a i bit ćeš u dobrom društvu  :Wink: 
Za sad Sanja1, možda Osijek a i ja se pridružujem u lipnju  :Grin: 

Mazice79 kako je prošlo?

----------


## sanja1

Da da ja sam kraj 5.-početak 6.,ovisi kako mi stigne m.baš će nam biti veselo,možda se i vidimo u čekaonici :Razz: .
Maziceeee,kako je bilo? :Grin: 
Tlatincice jesi ti bila ponovo na AIH? :Cool:

----------


## mazica79

Cure bilo je dosta bolno, dr. je rekao da je OK prošlo ali ne znam koliko smo stanica dobili, budem ujutro zvala lab. da vidim(nadam se da nije prerano ujutro zvati da provjerim koliko smo dobili stanica). Ako bude sve u redu u subotu je transfer. Jeste li vi išle raditi odmah nakon transfera ili ste mirovali ta 2 tjedna do bete?

----------


## tlatincica

Ovaj ciklus malo odmora za moje hormonalizirano tijelo, pa slijedeći mjesec AIHić. Iako nikad nisam polagala puno nade u to (što se pokazalo istinito  :Razz:  ) ništa me ne košta da probam  :Smile:  . Dobro, možda malo živaca.

Ja sam nakon transfera 2 tjedna bila doma. Toliko bolovanja i dobiješ za tu vrstu... bolovanja  :Grin: 
Čini mi se da neke klinike i kažu da se par dana nakon transfera može ići raditi, nekako mislim da je bolje odmirovati ta dva tjedna (kad se već može). 
Moj IVF no.1 nije bio uspješan, ali da sam išla raditi, danas bih se možda pitala da li je razlog baš to.

vi-vi-vi-vibramo za uspijeh u labu  :Klap:

----------


## tlatincica

woh, zaboravila sam pitati jesi dobila anesteziju? Ja sam bila odrijemala cijelu punkciju, jedva je se sjećam. Al se sjećam da sam u autu osjetila posljedice anestezije ne bih o detaljima...  :Grin:

----------


## sanja1

Ja sam isto cjelu punkciju prespavala i tek sam se u sobi probudila nakon nekih sat vremena,bome su me dobro nokautirali :Laughing: .nakon transfera(koji mi je bio grozan,ali mazice neboj se inače je curama to kao običan pregled)mirovala sam 4 dana,nisam više izdržala.
Tlatinkić i ja bi rado do ivf pokušavala sa aih ali kod nas nema šanse za to,tako da držim fige,nikad se nezna :Cool: .
Mazice~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za tulumišku u labu :Very Happy: ,javi šta su ti rekli :Grin: .

----------


## mazica79

Zvao je suprug jutros lab. i kažu opet da je OK i da je transfer u subotu. Pa je li se ne može dobiti informacija koliko je bilo jajnih stanica i koliko ih je oploditi, mene to jako zanima. 
Dobila sam ja anestaziju ali je ona počela djelovati kad je dr. već bio gotov. Još i danas osijećam bol u jajnicima. Nadam se samo da mi transfer neće biti takav.

----------


## taca70

Mazica79, bas si imala peh s anestezijom.Ja sam svaki put bila na sedmom nebu.Nece ti reci preko tf nego na transferu detaljnije podatke i ne brini za transfer.

----------


## ZAUZETA

Mazica 79,   jooj baš te potrefilo, a i njima nebi bog ništa da pričekaju 30sec duže... :Mad: .  Zato će ti transfer biti super, budi bez brige.  Na telefon ti nitko baš ne želi izlaziti sa detaljima, nažalost, a opet dobra vijest da su stanice ok i da su iskoristive.  

Sigurno ne znaš tko je dežuran u subotu, jel da,  uglavnom, tko je dežuran taj radi transfer. A nije ni važno tko, glavno da si stigla do toga. Istina, kad sam ja išla prvi puta na  punkciju u čet  jedna cura je rekla da se čula sa svojom dr. i da se dogovorila da ne dolazi u subotu nego da će čekati pon da joj ona to odradi. Znaći opet sve moraš ispitivati i dogovarati sam, ako ne forsiraš neka svoja prava ideš kak te zapadne po redu. Mene je oba puta pogodio vikend, pa se sječam da su se cure dosta bunile protiv toga, kao, jedan te vodi a onda kad dođeš do transfera ili punkcije pogodiš dežurnog. 

Ja sam u pon na UZV ko dr. K, pa da i on malo pogleda moju cistu, a što nebi kad su već svi zavirili.

----------


## sanja1

Ja sam u pon na UZV ko dr. K, pa da i on malo pogleda moju cistu, a što nebi kad su već sv
i zavirili.[/QUOTE]

Ajoj Zauzeta baš si me nasmijala :Laughing: ,pa da kaj,nek virne malo,možda se cista i prepadne kad ga vidi :Laughing: .baš me zanima šta će naš dr.k reći za tvoju situaciju :Rolling Eyes: .
Mazice transfer je inače većini cura gotov za 5 minuta i potpuno bezbolan,ja sam jedna od onih rijetkih koje tu imaju problema jer mi je maternica zavaljena a ulaz u nju pod čudnovatim kutem. :Razz:

----------


## Snekica

> Zvao je suprug jutros lab. i kažu opet da je OK i da je transfer u subotu. Pa je li se ne može dobiti informacija koliko je bilo jajnih stanica i koliko ih je oploditi, mene to jako zanima. 
> Dobila sam ja anestaziju ali je ona počela djelovati kad je dr. već bio gotov. Još i danas osijećam bol u jajnicima. Nadam se samo da mi transfer neće biti takav.


Ako se ne varam, mislim da smo bile zajedno na punkciji. Ujutro ću i ja zvati Petrovu da vidim šta ima i da li se vidimo u subotu. Ja sam jučer jedva stigla do doma. Svaku rupicu na cesti zamišljala sam kao veeeliku iglu u jajnike! Danas je malo bolje, hvala Bogu!  Sretno nam svima šest cura iz sobe! ... I ostalim curama koje to prolaze ili će prolaziti!
 :Yes:  :Yes:  :Yes:

----------


## tlatincica

> A svaku rupicu na cesti zamišljala sam kao veeeliku iglu u jajnike!


 Vidiš, sad si me sjetila da sam i ja u nekom trenutku spomenula ove koji održavaju ceste u povratku s punkcije... hehehe... blažena sam što brzo zaboravljam ružne stvari  :Cool: 
Znači, 6 dnevno je standard... 


Cure...sretno!  :Love:   :Klap:

----------


## Snekica

> Vidiš, sad si me sjetila da sam i ja u nekom trenutku spomenula ove koji održavaju ceste u povratku s punkcije... hehehe... blažena sam što brzo zaboravljam ružne stvari 
> Znači, 6 dnevno je standard... 
> 
> 
> Cure...sretno!


Očito! Kad sve prođe i kad prespavaš noć, ujutro je već nekako lakše! Zato sad vam svima želim laku noć!

----------


## taca70

> Sigurno ne znaš tko je dežuran u subotu, jel da, uglavnom, tko je dežuran taj radi transfer. A nije ni važno tko, glavno da si stigla do toga. Istina, kad sam ja išla prvi puta na punkciju u čet jedna cura je rekla da se čula sa svojom dr. i da se dogovorila da ne dolazi u subotu nego da će čekati pon da joj ona to odradi. Znaći opet sve moraš ispitivati i dogovarati sam, ako ne forsiraš neka svoja prava ideš kak te zapadne po redu. Mene je oba puta pogodio vikend, pa se sječam da su se cure dosta bunile protiv toga, kao, jedan te vodi a onda kad dođeš do transfera ili punkcije pogodiš dežurnog. .


Nema dogovora ako transfer mora biti 3.dan. Tada se ocjenjuju zameci, premjestaju u drugi medij i razvijaju do blastociste a ako se nema sta razvijati ne ide se u rizik da do 5.dana nista ne ostaje. 
Mazica79, imas pp.

----------


## ZAUZETA

DA, istina, predpostavljam da je ovaj zakon i te mogućnosti smanjio. Prije su ipak pokušavali sa većim br JS nešto odraditi, pa si mogao možda kombinirati, a sada si sretan ako te tri odreagiraju. Nisam si baš nikad dala truda proučiti te razlike 3. dan, 5. da, šta je bolje/lošije... a bilo je puno pisanja. Jel možda znaš ukratko objasniti razliku! tnx  :Smile:

----------


## ZAUZETA

Neznam jel pratite druge forume, ugl. na VV se došlo do zaključka da ako u jednom stimuliranom postupku izvade npr.  8 JS, iskoriste 3, druge zamrznu,  svaki idući postupak u kojem se koriste odmrznute JS ubraja se u one besplatne pokušaje. :Shock: . Da, ima mi logike, jer pokušaj je pokušaj, ali znamo kakva je uspješnost kod zamrzavanja JS i korištenja istih.  I sad budi pametan. Po tome mi se čini da kad odvagnem svoje šanse, zakon me usmjerava da idem rađe ponovo na stimulaciju... fakat sr... :Sad:

----------


## taca70

Na lijekove za stimulaciju  sigurno imamo pravo 6 puta a to se odnosi na Gonale i Menopure tako da nema logike ista drugo racunati kao iskoristen postupak ali s ovim nasim ministrom se nikad ne zna.U zakonu vise nema dobne granice a na listi lijekova to nisu ukinuli.
Vezano za transfer 3. i 5.dan, uvijek se prakticira ako se ima barem 5 js da se ide na blastociste radi bolje selekcije zametaka i tako se povecava uspjeh ali ne drasticno u odnosu na 3.dan.Ipak, po ovom sugavom zakonu, 5.dan ce biti moguc samo kod mladih zena koje imaju kvalitetne js pa tako i zametke a sve neoplodnene js mozemo smatrati bacenim jer je uspjeh premali da bi mogli racunati na njih.
Zato vas molim da javljate sve sto se dogada u Petrovoj i ispunjavate upitnik iz mog potpisa nakon postupka kako bi imali bolji uvid u situaciju i poduzimali akcije za promjenu zakona.

----------


## ZAUZETA

Mazica79,    ~~~~~~~~~~~~~ :Love: , da sve prođe u redu :Yes:

----------


## Snekica

Mazica79, ležiš? Sve ok? :Taps:

----------


## mazica79

Bok snjezan@gmail.com,evo ležim i dosta spavam. Ok sam, ništa me ne boli, ali moji mi ne daju da idem nigdje. Kako si ti? Kako si izdržala put do doma? Je li ti ležiš?

----------


## tlatincica

Kako ste ležačice?  :Grin:  

Evo jednog zanimljivog linka http://www.net.hr/zdravlje/page/2010/02/21/0117006.html
Ono, ne bih htjela biti gnjavator- negativac, ali dovraga, kud me zahvatio idiotski zakon baš dok sam "u igri" a ovaj test će kod nas doći kad ja već završim...

----------


## taca70

Tlatincica, AMH se radi kod nas u Vinogradskoj i u Brayeru, imamo cak i temu na forumu.Medutim, niti on nije potpuno tocan pokazatelj stanja i boljeg predvidanja odgovora na stimulaciju ili kvalitete js iako je do sada najnaprednije sto postoji.U biti, nije dovoljno ispitan.
Lezacice, niste nam podnijele izvjestaj s transfera, koliko cega je bilo, zaledene js, kad je beta. I nemojte bas zalijepiti guzu za krevet jer je za implantaciju pozeljna dobra cirkulacija pa setnjica po kvartu nece skoditi.

----------


## tlatincica

taca70- you rock!  :Cool: 
Hvala za odgovor

----------


## mazica79

Evo da se javim, u subotu je bio transfer, vraćena su dva osmerostanična zametka, sad utrići i iščekivanje bete koja je 6.3.2010.

----------


## taca70

Mazica79, super, to je najbolja kvaliteta zametka koja moze biti 3.dan.Koliko si imala ukupno js?Nije bilo nista za pod led?
Tlatincica, iskustvo se stice s vremenom, na zalost.Vec imam prilicno staza u MPO pa se sve nadam da cu doci do neke info koja ce mi razrijesiti misteriju nase neplodnosti.Nadam se da cete vi i bez tih "znanja" ostati trudne.

----------


## mazica79

Bile su još dvije jedna nije bila potpuno zrela, a druga  je imala priliku se oploditi ali nije, tako da nije ništa ostalo za zamrzavanje ako se to radi u Petrovoj.

----------


## Kadauna

zanimljivo je to kako bolnice - evo čitam sad  i Petrova - često dođu do bar tri jajne stanice koje i oplode (koliko im zakon dozvoljava) a ostatak je najčešće nezreo, nedovoljno kvalitetana pa nemaju što zamrznuti!? Kad zbrojite cure na forumu koje su uopće imale jajne stanice za zamrznuti od donošenja zakona, mislim da ćete doći na možda 3-4!?

 A ja ne znam da li Petrova uopće zamrzava j.s. jer neki dan je čini mi se Taca krivo napisala da Petrova ima trudnoću iz zamrznute jajne stanice, nije Petrova nego IVF poliklinika, samo što je cura poslije bila na opservaciji u Petrovoj, ali je tim u IVF poliklinici došao do te trudnoće iz zamrznute j.s. koju su odmrznuli, oplodili i transferirali.

----------


## Snekica

> Bok snjezan@gmail.com,evo ležim i dosta spavam. Ok sam, ništa me ne boli, ali moji mi ne daju da idem nigdje. Kako si ti? Kako si izdržala put do doma? Je li ti ležiš?


Ne boli ništa, ni meni ne daju da se mrdnem, stalno ležim ali mislim u srijedu ići raditi. Vidjet ćemo još. Put nije mogao biti gori, Gorski kotar zameten, Istra puna kiše, sudar... Ali polako, polako i stigli smo. Ležala sam u Zg do nekih 6, pa krenuli za Pulu :Love:

----------


## sanja1

Cure moje želim vam svu sreću svijeta,čuvajte svoje mrve :Grin:  :Wink: .

----------


## Snekica

Info: u subotu sam i ja imala ET, od četiri izvađene j.s. dvije su bile nezrele, druge dvije oplođene ICSI metodom zbog jaaako slabog sprermiograma, jedan šesterostanični, drugi trostanični zametak. Beti se nadam 06.03. :Cekam:  kad i Mazica79,  ležim pa se dignem pa opet legnem...do srijede. Mislim da bi trebalo biti O.k. Nadam se...
Pozdrav svim curama koje ljenčare kao i ja!

----------


## Snekica

Hvala!

----------


## mazica79

Ej Sneki joj ne bi ti bila u koži, vidim kakav ti je bio put, ali dobro pa si još malo odležala u Zg-u. Čuvaj se i čujemo se!

----------


## osijek

Cure držim vam fige :Klap:

----------


## taca70

Kadauna, ne sjecam se jesam li pisala o trudnoci iz zaledene js iz Petrove a ako i jesam radi se o lapsusu jer znam da se radi o IVF poliklinici.Ocito da su mi u glavi po onoj narodnoj....Ali nevezano za to Petrova radi zamrzavanje js, informacija iz prve ruke.E sad, koliko cesto i u kojim slucajevima je diskutabilno a imamo jako malo podataka.Opcenito, na ovoj temi je jako tesko doci do konkretnih informacija o postupcima u Petrovoj, em nas je malo, em smo vrlo povrsne.
Mazica79, Snjezana, koliko je cura uopce bilo s vama na transferu?Predpostavljam da su sve prosle tako kao vi.

----------


## mazica79

Taca70 bilo je nas šest cura na pukciji i nas četiri smo došle do transfera

----------


## ZAUZETA

Danas je bila gore gužva neviđena,  i još kad sam došla, a ono studenti čekaju :Rolling Eyes: ,  mislim si, ajde, samo mi vi falite :Razz: .  Srećom otišli su prije mog pregleda.  Dr. me šalje na collor d.  sada nije uspio vidjeti ništa detaljno,  baš sam trebala otići prije njemu, a ne toliko otezati.  A mislila sam da će cista se povući, šta mogu...  Idući put ću biti pametnija, odmah pravac ZG.  

Baš je bilo puno ekipe na UZV, pa nije mi jasno zašto se malo ne jave, javiteee seee :Yes:

----------


## sanja1

Eto Zauzeta riješit će naš dr.K problem,ima da se cista i polip razbježe na sve strane :Laughing: .
Da i ja se pitam zašto se curke ne javljaju a znam da čitaju :Razz: .

----------


## kika84

Pozdrav cure ! Ja sam u pon. naručena u Petrovu na pregled prvi put , kod Dr.P al nemam pojima kud trebam ići , di se javiti , totalno izgubljena !  :Shock:  Molila bi Vas koje ste starosjedioci Petrovoj ako mi možete pomoći . Hvala i želim vam da što prije dođete do svojih mrvica ! :Zaljubljen:

----------


## osijek

Kad uđeš na glavni ulaz ideš ravno i onda lijevo u kroz hodnik koji je pored liftova ( lijevo od liftova ) i onda dođeš u veliku čekaonu. Na sredini između mora vrata imaš sobicu sa staklenim prozorima gdje je sestra. Tamo se javiš, predaš uputnicu i onda sjedneš i čekaš! Nadam se da se po mojim uputama nečeš izgubiti :Laughing: , ja sam zadnji puta kada sam bila s obzirom da su renovirali bila kao alisa u zemlji čudesa :Shock:  sve mi je bilo drugačije, a zapravo je isto :Grin: .

----------


## taca70

Cure, jel u Petrovoj imaju svog psiholga ili salju negdje?

----------


## Snekica

Mazica79, imaš pp

----------


## kika84

*Osijek* hvala na uputama ! Ne izgleda tako komplicirano da se nebi mogli snaći ; iako sam već sad pod stresom pošto idemo na prvi pregled i imamo malo neobične zahtjeve . Nadam se samo da nas neće zakačiti sva ova kompliciranja koja nam je donio naš famozni zakon , pošto idemo u Prag na MPO.

----------


## sanja1

Taca70 u 11.mj nisu imali a sad neznam dali su u međuvremenu nešto organizirali.

----------


## osijek

> *Osijek* hvala na uputama ! Ne izgleda tako komplicirano da se nebi mogli snaći ; iako sam već sad pod stresom pošto idemo na prvi pregled i imamo malo neobične zahtjeve . Nadam se samo da nas neće zakačiti sva ova kompliciranja koja nam je donio naš famozni zakon , pošto idemo u Prag na MPO.


 Nema na čemu, na taj sam način i ja naučila sve o Petrovoj i MPO kada sam krenula. Da nije bilo ovih divnih cura koje su već bile u tome svemu ne znam kako bih se snašla, vejrojatno puno, puno teže :Rolling Eyes: !

----------


## ZAUZETA

Osijek,  čitam da TM ima dijagnozu cryptozoospermija,  nikad nisam se susrela sa tim terminom, kakav je to nalaz?   I koliko je puta ponavljao nalaz, jel mu uvijek isti?

----------


## osijek

Prvi puta smo radili nalaz u os i pod svim terminima su bile samo crtice, a pod napomenom spermatozoid rijedak i nepokretljiv. Kada smo u petrovoj ponovili nalaz isto pod svim terminima su bile samo crtice, a pod napomenom, nakon centrifugiranja pronađeno 1 pokretni i 11 nepokretnih spermatozoida. Kada smo bili na IVF/ICSI uspjeli su pronači tri pokretna spermija što nam je bilo dovoljno jer smo toliko i jajnih stanica imali. Sada trebamo ponoviti nalaz pa čemo vidjeti iako ne vjerujem da se nešto promjenilo.

----------


## Jelena

> zanimljivo je to kako bolnice - evo čitam sad  i Petrova - često dođu do bar tri jajne stanice koje i oplode (koliko im zakon dozvoljava) a ostatak je najčešće nezreo, nedovoljno kvalitetana pa nemaju što zamrznuti!? Kad zbrojite cure na forumu koje su uopće imale jajne stanice za zamrznuti od donošenja zakona, mislim da ćete doći na možda 3-4!?


*

Kadauna*, i meni je to upalo u oči, evo samo na ovoj stranici i mazica i snjezan... Dobra im je taktika.

----------


## ZAUZETA

Osijek, eto bez obzira na loš nalaz ima zaobilaznih puteva, očito si ti plodno tlo za mrvice :Wink: ,  jesi razmišljala što ćeš kod idućeg postupka, kako ćeš ako opet bude tri stanica odlučiti... meni dr. nije prije postupka spominjao nikakve mogućnosti izbora, a sad ispada da je to od velike važnosti.  Znaći idući puta sve prije razjasniti, sve scenarije i ući u postupak sa malo boljom sigurnošću.

----------


## Bebel

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za sve cure koje su u postupku, jer kako je ministar zajedno s premijerkom krenuo protiv nas...na postupke ćemo dolaziti svaka 3 godine. Pročitajte članak koji je stavila *kika83* jer se oni igraju s našom sudbinom:
http://www.novilist.hr/Vijesti/Novos...-na-pacij.aspx

Ja sam i  :Sad:  i  :Evil or Very Mad:  jer sam svjesna što to znači za MPO u HR i sve neplodne parove...

----------


## sanja1

Ja sam poludjela kad sam to pročitala :Evil or Very Mad: ,pa zar moramo posjediti prije nego što i dobijemo mogućnost postati mame,jer po ovome će se na postupke čekati godinu i pol do dvije ako ne i više.Ja shvaćam da za npr. onkologiju ili tako nešto mora biti novaca ali nismo niti mi zadnje smeće na kojem se sve uvijek treba prelomiti,pogotovo što plodna dob žene netraje do 80-te.LJUTA SAM :Evil or Very Mad:  :Evil or Very Mad:  :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## tlatincica

Kad sam vidjela kako je ministar pun samohvale pokazivao kako je kupio x komada CTa od Siemensa i kako će jedan od tih aparata ići u (s dužnim poštovanjem) u Gospić, nisam mogla a da se ne zapitam hoće li se to prelomiti na našim leđima, da ne kažem hormonima... 
Očekivan razvoj situacije. 
Očekivano smo bijesni i razočarani. 
Očekivano slijedeći tjedan šaljem papire u Maribor. Radije ću i sa zadovoljstvom tamo pljunuti 15  hiljada kuna nego ovdje.

U članku piše: "_Najskuplji dio IVF postupka čine lijekovi za hormonsku stimulaciju. Prema novoj regulativi, od početka ovoga mjeseca njih više ne prepisuju ginekolozi javnog zdravstva, nego ih pacijenticama daju bolnice koje obavljaju postupak. No, neke od klinika nisu još počele dijeliti ove lijekove jer očito nemaju novaca, kažu naše sugovornice iz inicijative Građani protiv MPO zakona. Među rijetkim »svijetlim« primjerima gdje žene sada dobivaju lijekove za hormonsku stimulaciju, jesu zagrebački Vuk Vrhovac i riječki KBC."_

Da li to znači da do 6 mjeseca, kad sam ja imam termin, ne mogu se nadati ni lijekovima a bogme ni postupku?

----------


## tlatincica

I da, kako su to samo tiho izveli... Nema pompoznih naslova, nema veličanstvenog ministra po dnevniku, a nema ni drage nam premijerke da se pohvale i obrazlože...

Bujica psovki ide iz mene

Bolje da se smirim. Kaže doc da se ne smijem nervirati  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## osijek

> Osijek, eto bez obzira na loš nalaz ima zaobilaznih puteva, očito si ti plodno tlo za mrvice,  jesi razmišljala što ćeš kod idućeg postupka, kako ćeš ako opet bude tri stanica odlučiti... meni dr. nije prije postupka spominjao nikakve mogućnosti izbora, a sad ispada da je to od velike važnosti.  Znaći idući puta sve prije razjasniti, sve scenarije i ući u postupak sa malo boljom sigurnošću.


Puno sam razmišljala i to je jedna od stvari koja me dovodi do ludila. Zadnji put me nitko nije pitao dali želim ili ne da mi se vrate sva tri zametka, a ni ja i da su me pitali ne bih imala ništa protiv, mislila sam šansa je veća da se bar jedan primi, a ono sva tri. Sada kad budem išla ne znam šta da radim, nemam ništa protiv trojki, ali bilo bi me previše strah da opet izgubim tri bebice kao zadnji put, a opet šta da mi kažu da imaju tri zametka nemam srca reći pa bacite jedan ili dva, uh srce bi mi puklo, a opet da sa 24 tjedna opet izgubim sva tri jer nisam htjela odlučiti se za jedan ili dva isto bi mi srce puklo. Tako da jednostavno nisam pametna što raditi, probat ću se posavjetovati sa svojim doc., ako bude raspoložen :Grin:

----------


## ZAUZETA

DA, dobro kažeš, ako bude raspoložen... :Rolling Eyes: .  kad ideš?

----------


## osijek

Mislila sam iduči ponedjeljak, ali nisam sigurna još MM treba odraditi spermiogram i ja stalno oduglovlačim tu krv i urin, tako da najvjerojatnije tek onaj idući ponedjeljak ako budem uspjela dobiti termin!

----------


## osijek

E ja obavila sve pretrage i sada još da stignu nalazi i startamo, samo se nadam da mi doc. neće opaliti hladan tuš sa nekim terminom bogu iza nogu!!!

----------


## ZAUZETA

Ajde, držimo fige,  ja se nikako ne mogu naručiti na collor dopller,  stalno zauzet telefon, za poluditi.

----------


## osijek

I ja se danas pokušala naručiti kod svog MPO, ali naravno bezuspješno, sutra sjedam na telefon od jutra!

----------


## ZAUZETA

Osijek, samo od 12-14 ti se javljaju na tel  :Smile:

----------


## osijek

A znam samo ni u to doba nekad nemožeš ili doći na red ili doćekati da netko digne slušalicu!

----------


## osijek

Ja se naručila za 15.03. :Klap:

----------


## osijek

Pa dobro cure gdje ste vi sve. Nitko ništa ne piše, ne prijavljuje postupke, usjehe, neuspjehe. Nije valda da su u petrovoj ništa ne dešava!?

----------


## sanja1

Hej Osijek,pa to sam se baš i ja pitala,niko ništa,nadam se da to ne znači da zbog love nema postupaka :Razz: .

----------


## osijek

A ako nema love i postupaka mi čemo na ceste jedino nemamo traktore, pa če onda biti love koliko hoćeš :Klap:  :Laughing: !

----------


## ZAUZETA

Ja bila jućer na UZV, moram ponoviti idući petak + neke krvne pretrage, ali izgleda da mi ipak na kraju priće slijedi zahvat.  
Jedna žena došla po lijekove, a sestra joj rekla da sada po novom treba i uputnica za bolničko liječenje i uputnica za pregled inaće joj ne može dati lijekove.  Tako da se znatew ravnati, tko planira po lijekove, najbolje nazvati pa provjeriti točo.

----------


## Snekica

Ja prijavljujem da u nedjelju krećem na UZV za prirodni, nakon stimuliranog neuspjeha. Vidjeti ćemo šta će biti! Sretno svima! Što se prosvjeda tiče, ma ako treba posuditi ćemo i traktore!!!
 :Kiss:  svima!

----------


## tlatincica

Snekica koliko ti je vremena prošlo od stimuliranog do prirodnog? Jesi to ti predložila doktoru ili on tebi? Jel koristiš išta od lijekova?
Ja sad ponovo idem na AIH pa me zanima stignem li se predomisliti i tražiti prirodnjaka...? 
Ako ti se da molim te napiši što više detalja.
Hvala  :Smile:

----------


## linalena

Raspitujem se kako je na ovoj klinici?? Kako teče postupak, kada i gdje se prvi puta javiti, koje pretrage treba muž napraviti? Koliko se u konačnici čeka od početka do postupka? 
Nama treba ISCI

----------


## Snekica

> Snekica koliko ti je vremena prošlo od stimuliranog do prirodnog? Jesi to ti predložila doktoru ili on tebi? Jel koristiš išta od lijekova?
> Ja sad ponovo idem na AIH pa me zanima stignem li se predomisliti i tražiti prirodnjaka...? 
> Ako ti se da molim te napiši što više detalja.
> Hvala


 ja sam imala ET 20.02.2010., 04.03.10. četvrtak sam popodne počela krvariti i u petak odmah nazvala petrovu i rekla da bi ja odmah u prirodni. i za sad nije bilo problema. jučer sam svejedno ponovo nazvala jer je rekla jedna cura da je dr. Š nije pustio, ali mi je  sestra rekla da vjerojatno ima razloga za to. Tako da ja definitivno u nedjelju (10.dc) imam UZ u 08 h pa ćemo vidjeti šta dalje.

----------


## tlatincica

Mene je doc već naručio za AIH i u petak idem na ultrazvuk, a tamo je uvijek sav nervozan a ja bez (pardon) gaća...  :Grin: 

 Ima li tko prijedlog kako da ga pitam da me sa AIHa prebaci na prirodni IVF?

Prije nego me stjera u svlačionicu i uzme drugu žemsku. 
Opcije: 
a) dok sam na stolu 
b) da dođem u suknji (a vani snijeg do koljena, brrr) 
c) da se derem iz svlačionice- možda i cura poslije mene bude imala kakav dobar prijedlog  :Yes: 

Svi prijedlozi su dobrodošli  :Grin:

----------


## tlatincica

> Raspitujem se kako je na ovoj klinici?? Kako teče postupak, kada i gdje se prvi puta javiti, koje pretrage treba muž napraviti? Koliko se u konačnici čeka od početka do postupka? 
> Nama treba ISCI


Nama je sve išlo prilično brzo, ali mi smo počeli prije 2- 3 godine, pa ako tko ima friškije informcije, molim lijepo.
Nazoveš i naručiš se- pitaju te kod kojeg liječnika želiš i daju ti termin. Moje muško je radio samo spermiogram (iako je imao jedan sa VV, ali Petrova taj ne priznaje  :Rolling Eyes: ), ali mi smo "zdravi" pa i nismo imali nekih većih pretraga.
Sam postupak se čeka 6 mjeseci. 

...
I nisam neki izvor informacija  :Embarassed:

----------


## osijek

> Raspitujem se kako je na ovoj klinici?? Kako teče postupak, kada i gdje se prvi puta javiti, koje pretrage treba muž napraviti? Koliko se u konačnici čeka od početka do postupka? 
> Nama treba ISCI


 Ja sam bila prošle godine, eto to je malo friškije, ali ipak prije novih zakona. Ja sam 2008. nazvala petrovu rekla zašto bih došla i sestra me naručila kod mog doca. nije me pitala dali želim ovog ili onog nego me naručila kod kog je ona htjela. Ja i MM smo prvi put išli zajedno. Doc. je pogledao nalaz od prethodnog doktora iz os koji me uputio u zg. Rekao je nek dođem ja u ponedjeljak na papa i briseve, a MM nek napravi novi spermiogram u petrovoj u petak i nek dođem ja onda u ponedjeljak sa njegovim nalazom. Tako mi napravili i u ponedjeljak doc. rekao definitivno icsi nećemo vas više nićime mućiti jer problem je M loši spermiogram.Rekao mi neka se upišem na listu za IVF/ICSI kod sestre. To je bilo u 7/2008, a sestra me stavila na listu za 06/2009. U 9/2008 ja došla vidjeti svoj papa i briseve i u 3/2009 došla po protokol te mi doc rekao da napravim opet briseve i papa prije postupka jer ću samam biti kriva ako nešto nije u redu, a krenem u postupak. I eto sve bilo ok i mi krenuli u postupak u 6/2009.
Nadam se da sam pomogla :Grin: !

----------


## tlatincica

> Ja sam bila prošle godine, eto to je malo friškije...
> sestra me naručila kod mog doca. nije me pitala dali želim ovog ili onog nego me naručila kod kog je ona htjela.


Nemoj reć... Mene je pitala A kod kojeg želite? Ja zbunjena, nemam pojma tko tamo radi i što, pa sam rekla nek me gurne kod prvog kod kojeg ima mjesta. 
Kod njega sam još uvijek  :Wink:

----------


## osijek

Pa da i da me pitala otkud ja znam kakav je tko i tko uopče postoji. I ja sam još uvijek kod tog istog i u principu sam zadovoljna iako me nitko ne zna uhvatiti na prepad ko on. Toliko pitanja u tako malo vremena da se jedva stignem snači, uvijek me zbuni, a baš inače nisam osoba koja se da lako zbuniti :Confused: .

----------


## Snekica

> Mene je doc već naručio za AIH i u petak idem na ultrazvuk, a tamo je uvijek sav nervozan a ja bez (pardon) gaća... 
> 
> Ima li tko prijedlog kako da ga pitam da me sa AIHa prebaci na prirodni IVF?
> 
> Prije nego me stjera u svlačionicu i uzme drugu žemsku. 
> Opcije: 
> a) dok sam na stolu 
> b) da dođem u suknji (a vani snijeg do koljena, brrr) 
> c) da se derem iz svlačionice- možda i cura poslije mene bude imala kakav dobar prijedlog 
> ...


Mislim da ti je najbolje dok si na stolu, pitaš ga šta trebaš, tebi brže prođe vrijeme, a i njemu mislim da je bolje. Nisam skužila koji je problem kod vas? Muž ili ti? Kod nas je MM pa smo odmah krenuli na IVF/ICSI.

----------


## tlatincica

Prije IVFa jedan mladi doktor je uzeo moje papire i rekao: A vaš problem je miom... vjerojatno.
Tako da nitko točno ne zna  :Undecided:

----------


## plavuša 007

ja sam nova ovdje!trebala bi najvjerovatnije drugi vikend ići na ultrazvuk za ITI inseminaciju,je li radi vikendom to ili moram zvat pa njih pitat mogu li doć? ima li tko iskustva s ovom metodom

----------


## osijek

Ultrazvuk radi svaki dan za žene koje su u postupku, ako na to misliš, a sa tom metodom nemam iskustva pa bolje da netko drugi odgovori.

----------


## tlatincica

Bok plavusa  :Smile: 
što se tiče ultrazvuka osijek je već odgovorila, a mene zanima kakva je to inseminacija?

----------


## kika83

IUI inseminacija- unošenje spermija u maternicu a ITI- unošenje spermija u jajovod.

----------


## plavuša 007

dobro je odgovorila kika83. Začepljen mi je jedan jajovod i onda če mi to ugradit u zdravi.barem su mi tako rekli!a u 6 mjesecu idem na ivf,a vjerovatno ću i u 4.mj opet pokušat s iti-jem

----------


## tlatincica

Tako agresivno idem i ja  :Yes: 
Nekad si mislim možda bih ipak trebala uzeti predah, ali ja idem na prirodne inseminacije, pa nemam hormonalne napade na tijelo.

Držim fige da ti prije nego što dođeš do ETa uspije ITI  :Grin:

----------


## kik@

*Snekica-*kod kojeg si ti doktora?

----------


## Snekica

> *Snekica-*kod kojeg si ti doktora?


Kod doc. Šprem, ti? I ful sam zadovoljna!

----------


## plavuša 007

pa ja bi trebala počet pit klomifen 3-7 dana,ali mi sad več kasnu stvari 2 dana preko roka tako da još nisam ništa uspjela počet pit,samo me nerviraju,inače dođu kad ne trebaju a sad kad mi trebaju nema ih. inače mi je tako moja doktorica rekla da idem ja odmah da ne dangubim,a doktorica u petrovoj mi je rekla da obavezno prije ivf dođem jednom,pa ćemo vidit.nenadam se da to uspjeva iz prve pa ja već planiram iduće pokušaje unaprijed!!

----------


## tlatincica

> nenadam se da to uspjeva iz prve pa ja već planiram iduće pokušaje unaprijed!!


to je i moja filozofija, al mi kažu da sam paranoična  :Razz: 
Ja ovaj mjesec ipak uzimam pauzu, treba mi psihofizičkog odmora, a i na poslu se moram malo jače angažirati, jer već razmišljam o Sloveniji pa da skupim neku lovu.
A ionako se već dobro dižu obrve na moje naglo tražene dane godišnjeg usred tjedna. Mislim da će me ovdje većina razumjeti kad kažem da mi se ne da svakome objašnjavati što, kako i zašto....

----------


## plavuša 007

bolje biti realan,manje češ se razočarat! prijateljica mi ide u 4 mj na ICSI i ona je 100% sigurna da če ona to iz prve!!

----------


## kik@

> Kod doc. Šprem, ti? I ful sam zadovoljna!


ja sam prosle godine rodila klinca,tako da trenutno kod nikoga
al planiram krajem godine u petrovu po bracu ili seku pa se samo informiram,neznam kod kojeg bi dr.!

----------


## osijek

Drage moje ja se prijavljujem da sam dobila 5. mjesec za novi postupak i jako sam sretna!
Držite mi fige svi!

----------


## tlatincica

:Very Happy: 


Svi smo se natiskali u slično vrijeme  :Klap:

----------


## osijek

Od silnog truda da zapamtim šta sve trebam zaboravila sam kakve ono uputnice trebam, znam za bolničko lječenje bez datuma, a druga??? :Confused:

----------


## ZAUZETA

mislim za specijalistički pregled,  Osijek;   ma moja filozofija kad dođem kod ginića - daj mi uputnice za sve pa da imam spremne  :Smile:   Odlične vijesti za 5 mj.  Jesi bila spremna na sva pitanja  :Smile:  Ja se svaki put osječam kad idem tamo kao da idem u srednju školu kad profa pita hahahaha

----------


## ivana78

> Od silnog truda da zapamtim šta sve trebam zaboravila sam kakve ono uputnice trebam, znam za bolničko lječenje bez datuma, a druga???


 
Hej Osijek, i ja sam "zabilježena" za 05/10 kod istog dr.-a. Sada u ponedjeljak idem kod mog soc. obaviti papa i briseve, pa se onda planiram naručiti za Petrovu, odnjeti im nalazena uvid... , išla bi tamo slijedeći mjesec... Jesu li ti rekli što za terapiju, da li ti ju daju onu u Petrovoj (to je nešto novo ali ne znam da li je profunkcioniralo) ili ti terapiju (hormone) nabavlja soc. gin.?!
Super za termin  :Very Happy: , poprilično si brzo došla na red, ja sam bila u Petrovoj u prosincu, pa me zabilježili za svibanj!!!

----------


## osijek

E može biti da je spec. pregled, a valjda će moja gin. znati.
Mogu ti reći da je to stvarno kao da sam na ispitu, ali ovaj puta bih mogla reči da sam se baš spremila ono za čistu peticu, dok je i doc. rekao e pa ova sve ima, pita šta je ovo ja kažem krvna slika, a urin pita on? Pa kažem ja ispod vam je. A ha, a urinokulturu, imam kažem ja, jel sterilna ? Je kažem ja. A šta je ovo pokaže? Pa spermiogram kažem mu ja, a i to imaš ne mogu vjerovati jesam i to tražio? Jeste. Kaže on svaka čast baš ste se pripremili. A cb? Imam. Jesu sterilni? Jesu. Onda super idemo na jednu lijepu stimulaciju i to je to. 
E stvarno sam se osječala kao na ispitu, ali bila sam sretna kada sam zaključila da sam znala za čistu peticu :Laughing: .
Možda sam zato i dobila tako dobar termin :Yes: .

----------


## osijek

> Hej Osijek, i ja sam "zabilježena" za 05/10 kod istog dr.-a. Sada u ponedjeljak idem kod mog soc. obaviti papa i briseve, pa se onda planiram naručiti za Petrovu, odnjeti im nalazena uvid... , išla bi tamo slijedeći mjesec... Jesu li ti rekli što za terapiju, da li ti ju daju onu u Petrovoj (to je nešto novo ali ne znam da li je profunkcioniralo) ili ti terapiju (hormone) nabavlja soc. gin.?!
> Super za termin , poprilično si brzo došla na red, ja sam bila u Petrovoj u prosincu, pa me zabilježili za svibanj!!!


Ivana 78 vidiš koja je to sudbina na kraju čemo ja i ti zajedno u postupak. 
Što se terapije tiče sada sve dobivaš u Petrovoj, meni je rekla zato da dođem 19.04. sa te dvije uputnice i da onda dobijem protokol i injekcije, bar koliko sam shvatila.
Da dobila sam dobar termin jer sam rodila u 11. pa kao za 6. mj. imam opet pravo, a to spada u 5. mj. iako je doktor računao 7,8. što bi značilo 9. , ali valjda se sestra sažalila kad je vidjela moju povijest i što se dogodilo.
Bar da budemo zajedno da imam " drugu " na uzv-ima!

----------


## ivana78

Superićka bi bilo da nam se nekako pogode UZV-i i ostalo... :Very Happy: 
Joj a ja sam se nekako mislila prošvercati sada, nekako sam si računala da u 4. mjesecu odnesem nalaze i da odmah tamo dobijem terapiju, tako da ne moram 2 puta u Zagreb... znaš teško mi je s posla toliko izostajati... ali vidjet ću nazvat ću ja tamo sestre kada obavim ove ovdje pretrage pa  ću vidjeti s njom mogu li to obaviti 2u1 :Smile: 
Joj baš bi bila happy da smo zajedno..... navijam da se upoznamo... :Klap:  :Klap:

----------


## ZAUZETA

Zavidim, curke, fakat dobar termin  :Smile:   Osijek,  jesi razmišljala o broju vraćenih, jesi što o tome razgovarala sa dr. ?

----------


## osijek

*Ivana 78* bilo bi super da se "trefimo"
ako si već bila prije na dogovoru kad su ti dali termin onda bi sada kad dođeš sa brisevima u 4. mj. trebala odmah doći sa te vije uputnice i dobiti protokol i injekcije, a kada dođe M u 5. mj. start! I ja u 4. mj. idem po protokol i injekcije i moram opet donijeti friški cb iako sam sada nosila friški, ali ajd dobro!
*Zauzeta* razmišljala sam puno i razmišljam non stop o tome i nisam pametna što učiniti, MM je rekao maximalno 2 da dozvolimo da nam vrate, a ostatak nek poklonim :Laughing:  luđak. A ja isto ne znam što da radim i kažem ako bude više. Sa doc.om nisam razgovarala o tome jer bi mi vjerojatno rekao da ćemo o tome kad dođe vrijeme za to tako da ću to ostaviti za kraj pa onda kad vidim što imamo probati posavjetovati se, ali ne bih htjela baš opet da se ponovi ovo što se dogodilo.
Ako netko ima pametan savjet, prijedlog... :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## Snekica

kik@ super! Ideš odmah dalje! Ja sam bila jutros na UZ, ali su malo stanice požurile, pa nije ni došlo do punkcije, ali smo odmah dogovorili za slijedeći ciklus (naravno prirodni), a i upisala me svejedno za IVF/ICSI u 09/2010. Ranije ne mogu jer sam tek imala stimulirani.
Osijek i Ivana ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da se uspijete poklopiti!

----------


## Kadauna

Hej Snekice, to se s prirodnjacima zna itekako dogoditi da folikul pukne prije vremena. Jel to pravi prirodni li s klomifenom? 

NEmoj biti tužna........ 

A u Petrovoj se može iz mjeseca u mjesec u prirodnjak? 
Kakvo je stanje sad gore u Petrovoj? Jel gužva, jel se dođe na red u zakazano vrijeme? Jel imaju puno pacijentica? Koji liječnici sad gore rade?

----------


## Snekica

Pravi prirodni, od injekcija sam dobila samo štopericu. Ma još nisam ni jako tužna (za cca dva dana ću biti, tako ja uvijek!)
Gle, za sad se još uvijek može, s time da ako ti oni daju bilo kakav lijek računa ti se kao stimulirani (jedan od onih 6), s obzirom da sam sama kupila ovitrelle, ne računa se, nego kao i do sada. Gužve nisam primjetila niš posebnije nego do sada, došla sam na red kroz nekih pola sata cca. A rade Kasum, Šprem, Pavičić, Strelec, Crvenković, u principu nisam primjetila ništa puno drugačije. Možda mi nije trebalo, pa zato, ali sve u svemu je ok.

----------


## sanja1

Curke bit će nam u 5.mj zanimljivo,i ja sam u tom terminu :Klap: .Sutra idem kod soc.gin. na briseve i papa test i onda dakle ako sam vas dobro shvatila s tim nalazima idem u Petrovu s tim da odmah tad trebam imat i uputnicu za bolničko i za pregled ili...
Snekica bem mu miša odbjegloj js,bit će više sreće sljedeći put :Yes: .

----------


## Snekica

Sanja, bar se nadam! treća sreća! 
Meni su prvi put rekli da je glavno da su svi nalazi spremni kad ulaziš u postupak. A sad, možda se i promjeni nešto u zakonu do 05/10...kako je krenulo...
Sretno "majnicama!!!

----------


## miki

vibram da vam peti mjesec donese najljepši poklon na svijetu !!! i i znajte da imate najbolje doktore i sestre na raspolaganju!sretno svima!

----------


## osijek

> Curke bit će nam u 5.mj zanimljivo,i ja sam u tom terminu.Sutra idem kod soc.gin. na briseve i papa test i onda dakle ako sam vas dobro shvatila s tim nalazima idem u Petrovu s tim da odmah tad trebam imat i uputnicu za bolničko i za pregled ili...
> Snekica bem mu miša odbjegloj js,bit će više sreće sljedeći put.


Čuj ja koliko sam shvatila odmah mi trebaju te uputnice jer bih odmah morala dobiti i lijekove da kad dođe M u 5. mj. budem spremna.

----------


## sanja1

Da vjerojatno je to sad tako zato što nam oni tamo daju ljekove a ne više soc.gin :Rolling Eyes: ,nadam se samo da će imati dinero za ljekove :Grin: .inače ću biti jako :Mad:  i  :Sad: .

----------


## osijek

Ima da imaju  :Mad: .

----------


## osijek

Hej curke gdje ste sve nestale? 
Došli lijepo vrijeme i odmah se sve razbježale naokolo :No-no: !

----------


## ZAUZETA

Ja bila u zg na UZV-CD,  cista i polip se drže ko narodni heroji, ne mrdaju sa svojih pozicija.  Dr. mi sugerira histeroskopiju.  A dr. K nam izgleda potrgao nogu, htjela sam se odmah naručiti za razgovor kod njega pa sestra tako kaže, da su i pacijenti za idući pon upitni, ništa mi nije znala reći,  samo je komentirala da možda dr bude i u gipsu

----------


## mazica79

Ajme nadam se da će sve biti u redu s dr. K, ja naručena u ponedjeljak za dogovor da vidim šta dalje nakon neuspjelog IVF-a u 2.mjesecu.

----------


## osijek

Nadam se da će nam se doc. K brzo pokrpati. Ima on posla, treba nama svima djecu napraviti :Laughing: .

----------


## ZAUZETA

Danas zvala, dr. K nema, neka zovem krajem idućeg tjedna !!!  Sutra zovem kliniku Vili i narućujem se za histeroskopiju, pa dosta mi je čekanja, stalno nekog vraga odgađam.  Ako tko zna kakav je postupak nek me malo prosvjetli, molim-fala  :Smile:

----------


## taca70

Zauzeta, odlazak u Vili ti je super odluka, vidjet ces.Ja sam histeroskopiju prosla u Petrovoj pa ne znam kako to kod njih ide ali ima cura na forumu koje su isle u Vili.Mislim da je i otvorena ta tema pa prosurfaj malo i priupitaj za iskustva.

----------


## osijek

Jel vi gledate onog ljigavca lažljivog na tv-u?!

----------


## tlatincica

Nisam gledala, nisam ni znala ali su mi rekle cure jutros na poslu. Sva sreća da nisam jer sam se i ovako iznervirala.
Imam komentar i pitanje: čini mi se da sam se počela debljati  :Shock:  tj. ne da mi se čini nego jesam. Budući da nikad nisam imala problema sa kilažom, malo sam zatečena i krivicu svaljujem na hormone. Sad moram vježbati  :Grin: 
Jesam li u pravu i ima li još netko pojačan apetit nakon hormonalnih stimulacija?

Mislim da je glupo da ako je dr. K na bolovanju sve njegove pacijentice su na čekanju. Ima i drugih liječnika, nije da nas pamte po imenu ili dijagnozi...

----------


## Sela

Bok cure sveznalice!*Taca*hvala na savjetu,uspjelo je,dobila sam lipanj 
!!!Ali zbunjena sam zbog par stvarcica:uopce me sestra nije trazila da donesem uoci postupka ikakve nalaze osim ono kg,hiv,sifilis,pravnik,psiholog...Gdje je popis pretraga,cb,hormoni...nis :Shock: Ja jesam do sad privatno bila u postupcima ali nemoguce da zbog tog ne trebaju nove nalaze jer onda ne bi trazili ni novo psiholosko i pravno savjetovanje...Odmah nisam zagledala u papir sto mi ga dade sestra Irena,a kad sam dosla kuci,malo sam zablenula od cuda :Shock: I sto sad?Jel se to podrazumijeva po defaultu da mi moj soc.gin treba dati uputnicu za sve moguce pretrage bez da mi Petrova to trazi verbalno il papirnato?Receno mi za dvije uputnice,receno mi da se narucim u maju da cu tad dobit protokol i lijekove,a o nikakvim pretragama ni rijec. :Shock: Pa ako ima koja pametnica da mi odgovori ili da mi da broj telefona koji je stalno zvrndao kod sestre,pa da ja nju upitam jel to neka omaska il sam ja jednostavno neiskusna pa se meni treba sve *crtati*Lijepe djevojcice,svima zelim puno prekrasnih trudnoca,a kad krenem tu s vama u postupke,javljat cu se malo vise na casicu il dvije(razgovora) :Laughing:

----------


## taca70

Sela, evo mene i ovdje.Pretrage ti ovise o doktoru pa obzirom da se lijecis kod istog i privatno, on vec ima uvid u situaciju.Meni je moj dr samo na pocetku trazio hormone i vise nikad nista pred postupak.Samo ti pokupi sve to sto ti je dala sestra i s dosadasnjim nalazima odi kod dr, po tome ce ti odrediti protokol.

----------


## Sela

Fala *Snekica*Kako sam totalno nova(ne bi vjerovale danas sam po prvi put usla fizicki u Petrovu bolnicu :Smile: )mozete li mi reci gdje se nalazi lab, i kakvi su uvjeti za nase muske,tocnije prostorije za spermiograme il wc il kak se to vec zove... :Shock:

----------


## Snekica

Dobro nam došla, Sela! Lijepi nam je ulaz u bolnicu, jel da? Lab je iza glavne zgrade, ako se ne varam, jer sam ja sve pretrage radila u Puli, a za spermiograme znam da je tamo (manja zgrada iza glavne, par stepenica i ulaz, a bogme kad uđeš ne bi znala kamo točno. Možda će se javiti neka iskusnija cura. A uvjeti su, kaže MM, malo "jao", ali bolje nego u Puli. kako nisam bila ni tu ni tamo, ne bih točno znala! Sorry

P.S. Bez "VI", please

----------


## Sela

Bok *Taca*,danas sam stvarno bila iznenadjena terminom jer vec sam se vidjela u Vinogradskoj,al osobno sam radije nekako za Petrovu,ne samo zbog doca nego cini mi se da bi tamo mogli biti strucniji(ne podcijenjujem nikoga da se razumijemo)za mene koku preko 42. :Smile: Profa cu ja kontaktirati,mozda bih isla na jos koji prirodni IVF kod njega privat u medjuvremenu,ili obicnu inseminaciju,da ne gubim previse ciklusa.Sto ti mislis,bi li bilo pametnije odmarati se do lipnja i cekati stimulirani ili raditi do tad jos nekako na ciklusima...Nekako se i samoj sebi cini da sam full nagazila :Grin:  :Heart:

----------


## taca70

Sela, inseminacije u nasim godinama su po meni gubljenje vremena.Ni prirodnjaci po statistikama nisu puno uspjesniji ali barem znas na cemu si, tj. da li imas js, je li opodena i je li za transfer.Prirodnjak si mogla dogovoriti i u Petrovoj ali nece ti ga raditi tvoj dr.U biti, nece ni stimulirani (ako nije doslo do nekih promjena).

----------


## Sela

> Sela, inseminacije u nasim godinama su po meni gubljenje vremena.Ni prirodnjaci po statistikama nisu puno uspjesniji ali barem znas na cemu si, tj. da li imas js, je li opodena i je li za transfer.Prirodnjak si mogla dogovoriti i u Petrovoj ali nece ti ga raditi tvoj dr.U biti, nece ni stimulirani (ako nije doslo do nekih promjena).


Mozes li mi to molim te pojasniti?Znaci prirodni sam mogla dogovoriti da upadnem i prije lipnja?Mislis da nece prof raditi moj stimulirani?Dobro,jasno mi je za punkciju ali transfer bi voljela da on odradi..To u pravilu nije tako??

----------


## taca70

Sela, u moje 3 godine koliko sam intenzivno pohodila Petrovu nisam cula da je dr.S ikome radio punkciju i transfer.On ujutro obavi UZV,sastanak i nakon toga ga uglavnom nema.Punkcije i transfere njegovim pacijentima rade drugi doktori.Prirodnjaci se rade pa si mogla i to pokusati progurati.

----------


## Sela

A tako.Mogla sam i pretpostaviti,pa on je predstojnik odjela il tako nesto,cudo da uopce nesto i radi.Dobro,trebat ce mi da prokuzim kako to tamo ide, vjerujem, kratko vrijeme..Bitno da sam upala, a sto se stimulacije tice,pitat cu ga za malo konkretniju od one koju je planirao u IVFu sa mnom s par Gonala i Cetrotide,dr.Sprem mi to preporucila..Doduse,ja sam s 9 Gonala dobila 3 velika folikula pa je on na temelju tog  zakljucio potrebno(imala sam jednu stim.inseminaciju)..Ukratko,fala *Taco 70*,sto si me ponukala da uopce pitam za raniji termin od rujna... :Heart: Koliko jos do tvoje bete?

----------


## Pinky

MOLIM VAS DA NAPIŠETE MAIL MINISTRU I ISKAŽETE SVOJE NEZADOVOLJSTVO NOVIM ZAKONOM.

http://forum.roda.hr/threads/54242-q...ne-samo-oni%29

ispada da na kraju kukamo svaka na svom pdf-u a nitko nista konkretno ne uradi. nije ni cudo sto milinovic smatra da je zanemariv broj nas koji se borimo sa neplodnoscu...

----------


## ZAUZETA

Ovaj link mi ne fercera, Pinky,  a istina je samo kukamo,   ma danas ću baš poslati i mail i porukicu presidentu na facebook,  neka on izađe više u javnost sa svojom izjavom, a ne da ga stalno Milinović citira

----------


## aenea

Zauzeta, pošalji i mail ministru sa cc-om na medije. tema ti je ovdje: http://forum.roda.hr/threads/54244-q...-do-100-pisama , a evo i izvađene adrese:
darko.milinovic@mzss.hr
Ante-Zvonimir.Golem@mzss.hr
ured@predsjednik.hr
predsjednik@vlada.hr
klubsdp@sabor.hr
hsls@hsls.hr
roda@roda.hr
sabor@sabor.hr
vesna.roller@zg.t-com.hr
sandra.veljkovic@vecernji.net
rtl-vijesti@rtl.hr
Mojmira.Pastorcic@rtl.hr
kristinaturcin@yahoo.com
redakcija@novilist.hr

----------


## osijek

Ja sam baš jučer slala pismo predsjedniku i kopiju istoga na rtl i 24 sata! A ministru ne znam kako da napišem bilo što, a da ne budem prosta!

----------


## osijek

Evo poslala pismo ministru na sve adrese, i bila sam kulturna  :Grin: .

----------


## tlatincica

O, da!
I muž i ja šaljemo!

----------


## laky

*http://forum.roda.hr/threads/54242-quot-Svi-oni-koji-idu-vani-nek-se-jave-ministru-quot-(ne-samo-oni**)*

----------


## tlatincica

Poslala. Umjereno i pristojno. Iako nisam sigurna da je to jezik koji ministar razumije.

----------


## ZAUZETA

Napisala i poslala, upisala se u listu (jednu od, ima ih hrpa, gdje god otvorim - lista  :Smile:  , malo me zbunilo)

----------


## osijek

Koju listu?
Sinoć sam vidjela da su spominjali na rtl-u naša pisma koja dolaze kao luda, ali bila sam u gostima pa nisam čula točno što se govorilo!
Jel ima kakve akcije u petrovoj, gdje su nam petrovačke trudnice? Jel doc. K skrpo nogu?

----------


## tlatincica

Osijek na listi si onih koji su ministru poslali pismo ne podrške   :Yes: 
50-a čini mi se
Na ostala pitanja nemam odgovor ali bi i mene jako veselilo da se javi koja petrova trudnica  :Heart:

----------


## osijek

gdje je ta lista?

----------


## tlatincica

> gdje je ta lista?


http://forum.roda.hr/threads/54242-q...o-oni%29/page3 i nastavlja se  :Yes:

----------


## Kadauna

*EVO NOVA AKCIJA!

**AKO  STE   BILI U POSTUPKU NAKON  DONOŠENJA ZAKONA I AKO JOŠ NISTE napravile ,  MOLIMO DA** ISPUNITE UPITNIK  USPJEŠNOSTI (u mom potpisu)   ... VRLO SU NAM  BITNI  PODACI KAKO  BISMO IZNIJELI "PODATKE STVARNIH PACIJENATA" * 

A DETALJE POGLEDAJTE I OVDJE: 

http://forum.roda.hr/threads/54392-JO%C5%A0-JEDNA-AKCIJA!-VA%C5%BDNO!-sakupimo-svoje-neovisne-statistike!

----------


## Kadauna

> *EVO NOVA AKCIJA!
> 
> **AKO  STE   BILI U POSTUPKU NAKON  DONOŠENJA ZAKONA I AKO to JOŠ NISTE učinile,  MOLIMO DA** ISPUNITE UPITNIK  USPJEŠNOSTI (u mom potpisu)   ... VRLO SU NAM  BITNI  PODACI KAKO  BISMO IZNIJELI "PODATKE STVARNIH PACIJENATA" * 
> 
> A DETALJE POGLEDAJTE I OVDJE: 
> 
> http://forum.roda.hr/threads/54392-JO%C5%A0-JEDNA-AKCIJA!-VA%C5%BDNO!-sakupimo-svoje-neovisne-statistike!


evo s potpisom

----------


## osijek

Curke, gdje ste nestale, moje pismo ministru jučer izašlo u jutarnjem  :Shock: . Nadam se samo da će barem od neke pomoći biti da se netko predomisli u vezi zakona.
Probat ću kopirati link pa da vidite.

Inače jer ima nešto novo u petrovoj je li se doc. Kasum pokrpo?

----------


## osijek

link je sljedeći: http://www.jutarnji.hr/izgubila--tro...zakona/681010/

----------


## tlatincica

Osijek, uvijek me zaštreca oko srca kad vidim tvoj potpis, a ovo pismo... Na poslu sam pa sam morala odjurit poskrivećki obrisat suze.... 

Nemam blage veze što se dešava u Petrovoj. Čekam m ( :Mad: ) pa probat otići opalit još jedan postupak, bilo aih bilo prirodnjak, ali to će bit tek za tjedan-dva.
Bez pretjeranog nadanja čekam 6 mjesec za "pravu stvar"- kad mi je najbolje da krenem sa predradnjama (brisevi i slično)? 
Koji su zadnji prohtjevi? 2 uputnice- jedna za bolničko liječenje i jedna za što ono...? Valjda neću trebati ponovo uvjerenje psihijatra  :Razz: 

Sretan Uskrs vam svima želim a ja odoh na vikend-planinarenje u miru slušat 'tičice i udahnut malo friškog zraka.

----------


## sanja1

Cure moje drage SRETAN VAM USKRS,svima šaljem jednu veliku pusu :Heart: .

----------


## ZAUZETA

*Osijek*, baš mi je drago da su stavili tvoje pismo jer ta situacija koju opisuješ i proživljavaš najbolje oslikava problem kojeg se svi grozimo - biranje...    Članak mi je najbolji do sada napisan, odlično  :Yes: 

btw,   SRETAN   USKRS  TRUDILICE IZ PETROVE !!!  :Heart:

----------


## Sela

Sretan Uskrs svim curama iz Petrove!Imam pitanjce za neku od vas koja je nedavno usla u postupak a zivi u izvanbracnoj zajednici.Dakle,jedan od (nepotrebnih)papira koji moram donijeti na uvid u 5.mj.je izjava pred sudom u vanparnicnom postupku o zajednickom zivotu s partnerom.Kako sam do sad bila vec u postupcima po Milinovicevom zakonu,ali privatno,u 11.mjesecu 2009.bila je dovoljna izjava kod javnog biljeznika.Nasla sam na netu da je 16.12.2009.zakonom usaglasen izgled i forma IZJAVE O IZVANBRACNOJ ZAJEDNICI u svrhe MPO.Po tome,ne znam kako Petrova moze traziti sudsku izjavu.Povrh svega,to moje privatno iskustvo je iz poliklinike IVF prof.S.koji je ujedno i glavni u Petrovoj.Moze li mi neka to pojasniti.*PS.*Suta se narucujem za P&P savjetovanje i jurim soc.ginekologu po uputnice!!!!Krecemo!6.mjesec here we come!!! :Very Happy:

----------


## taca70

Sela, opet ja.To ti je ista izjava, nemoj ici po novu ako vec imas.U Petrovoj ocito imaju stari obrazac jer je u pocetku bilo tako ali je prebaceno na javne biljeznike.

----------


## Sela

Bok*Taca70*znas da sam si upravo tako nesto i mislila,to da je to neki stari formular jos iz prapocetaka novog zakona...Medjutim,mislim da ce mi trebat nova izjava iz razloga sto stara vrijedi samo za polikliniku IVF  i tako je navedeno u izjavi.Al ajd dobro,nije to nesto najgore. :Heart:

----------


## pino

Cure, mogu li vas zamoliti da prekontrolirate podatke o Petrovoj i opis postupka s ove stranice?
http://potpomognutaoplodnja.info/ind...skoj&Itemid=81

Za anesteziju za punkciju svi dobili 5  mg Apaurina osim u prirodnom  postupkuŠtoperica? (gdje i kada se prima)
Posebno bih vas molila informacije o ove dvije gornje stavke za koje nisam sigurna . Moze i na mejl pino111@gmail.com. 
Puno hvala i sretno u postupcima!

----------


## tlatincica

Sela ja na tvom mjestu ne bih išla po nove papire. Samo ako će sestra inzistirati na tome. Meni je nedostajao jedan od dokumenata (oib ili tako nešto) pa me nitko ništa nije ni pitao. 
Uostalom, tu superbedastu izjavu (vidiš kak sam pristojna  :Grin:  ) ćeš najbrže od svega riješiti.

----------


## Sela

Ha,ta izjava je uzeta od strane tima poliklinike IVF,cisto sumnjam da ce mi je dati da je koristim..Kod njih su i moji i od  mm nalazi HIVa i hepatitisa...Ma obavit cemo to prek uputnice.. :Heart:

----------


## Sela

*Tlatincica*,vidim i ti se spremas nesto za 6.mjesec?Ja cu,kao sto rekoh,vec krenut polako nabavljat papire i ausweise,pa da prije *M* u 5.imam sve,pa ak jos nesto treba da stignem obavit.Nadam se da budu svi nalazi OK.U principu nisu me ni trazili nesto specijalno,cak ni cb ni hormone,al ja cu to za svoju dusu jer mi nije normalno da me u godinu dana nitko ne pita za svjezi nalaz.

----------


## tlatincica

ma.... tvoji nalazi su tvoji nalazi. Moraju ti to vratiti. Nek sebi zadrže kopije. 
HIV i hep su moje najveće traume. Dođi u određeno vrijeme, čekaj sat vremena i onda za 2 tjedna nalaz između 14 i 15! Arghhhhh!!!! Ja sam molila, kumila, prijetila (hihi) ali NE! nalazi se dižu između 14 i 15 i baš ih briga kako ćeš se ti u to vrijeme nacrtati tamo. I još platiš 200tinjak kuna ako nemaš dodatno zdravstveno...

I ja ću sad navalit na briseve, pape i ostale ausweise ( :Laughing: da, to je ispravan izbor riječi). Slijedeći tjedan sam ionako u bolnici, pa ću pitati što je potrebno za ponavljačice. Ja sam hormone vadila prije 4 godine kad se "sumnjalo". Nitko me nikad poslije nije taj nalaz tražio. 

Ajjj, krenulo me pisanje  :Razz:

----------


## tlatincica

I još nešto: ja sam prošli put bila naručena za 12 mjesec. Došla sa M u 11om i otpilili su me jer: Ako ste naručeni za 12 mjesec onda morate doći sa M u 12om mjesecu. I to ću provjeriti slijedeći tjedan, ali sumnjam da su nešto mijenjali.

----------


## Sela

Pa da ausweis je pravi izraz jerbo smo mi ko Zidovi u 2.svj.ratu proganjani pa nam trebaju koje kakvi papiri i dozvole... :Sad: Meni ti rekla sestra da se pojavim u 5.mj.da bi me narucila za pregled jos prije postupka i da bih dobila lijekove po protokolu koji odredi doc il prof te da onda mirno mogu cekati *M* u 6.mjesecu..Zvuci mi logicno.Pa mozda se i vidimo negdje tamo u lipnju... :Smile:

----------


## Sela

Flash news!!Jutros sam zvala Kliniku na Salati da se narucimo za p/p savjetovanje i uspjela sto se tice psihijatra,ali pravnicu,kod koje se posebno narucuje,nisam uspjela dobiti.Ima li netko da se narucivao i nakon koliko dana ste uspjeli sa svim tim? :Shock:

----------


## Snekica

> Za anesteziju za punkciju svi dobili 5  mg Apaurina osim u prirodnom  postupkuŠtoperica? (gdje i kada se prima)


  mislim da je sve to ok, za apaurin nemam pojma jer i ako su mi rekli šta je u injekciji, ja sam to zaboravila, a štopericu dobijem cca 32 h prije punkcije (bar do sad) npr. dobijem u 23h da bi bila punktirana preksutra oko 10h. dvaput sam je dobila u klinici, dvaput kući.
Neznam da li sam pomogla i da li si na to mislila... :Smile:

----------


## ZAUZETA

Nalazi cervikalnih briseva stigli,  e. coli naravno prisutna, a i mislim si nije čudo nakon 4 mjeseca pod ulošcima. Biće da mi je imunitet pao na niske grane.  Sad čekam dr.a da mi preporući šta da uzmem, pa da više obavim tu histeroskopiju, već mi je fakat pun kufer svega.

----------


## tlatincica

Zauzeta, baš te krenulo  :Nope: 
Nema ti druge: antibiotici, čaj i tona brusnice. 
I gajba pive  :Grin: 
Ozbiljno- nadam se da ćeš to uskoro riješiti, vidiš da se skupljamo za ljeto, bilo bi super da i ti budeš sa nama  :Love: 


Znači štoperica oko 23 sata... dobro je znati jer sam je zadnji put dobila doma.

----------


## sanja1

Zauzeta nadam se da ćeš uskoro obavit laparoskopiju i konačno krenut sa postupkom :Yes: .Ja sad čekam m u 4.mj. da vidimo da li mi je cista otišla,jer mi se od stimulacije pojavila i malo pošemesila ciklus :Evil or Very Mad: ,tako da je moj postupak u 5.mj upitan,nažalost,koji shit :Mad: .jooooooj ponekad se osjećam kao da čekam Godoa :Laughing: .

----------


## osijek

Moji brisevi koji su došli su uredni, samo još klamidia nije došla. Nadam se da je i ona ok. Još malo pa krećemo  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: .

----------


## Snekica

Osijek ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za slijedeći mjesec! 
Za sve čekalice koječega~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
... i mi čekamo M krajem mjeseca... ali ne očekujemo je baš velikodušno...

----------


## Sanjička

Eto i mene,ja sam nova ovdje i cini mi se nesto mlada od vas(26 mi je godina tek!!!!!).Eto,i ja bi vam se trebala pridruziti u 05.mj.Upravo sam u cekanju M krajem mjeseca,pa 10ti dan UZV pa cemo vidjeti ako bude ovulacije idemo u prir.Ako ne onda....S time da imam smrznutih 5 js,ali sve ovisi o UZV i sto ce sada prof.V odluciti.Moram priznati da sam za sada stvarno zadovoljna sto se tice usluge i osoblja.Ja sam isto zdravstveni radnik,ali stvarno su me iznenadili!!!


JA 1983. SPCO
MM 1978. OLIGOTERATOZS
1.ICSI 02/10  beta+ (nakon tri tjedna spontani)
05/10 cekamo prirodni IVF

----------


## tlatincica

Bok Sanjička i dobro nam došla!  :Smile: 
Kažem ja da se sprema gužva u na početku ljeta hihi

Oprosti na neznanju, ali znaš li zašto ne uzmu te smrznute JS da ne ovisiš samo o ovulaciji?

----------


## taca70

Sanjička, dobro nam došla.Svaka Petrovka je ovdje dragocjena jer nas je stvarno jako malo.Vidim u potpisu da si imala pozitivnu betu.Kolika je bila i sta se desilo?I mene interesira ovo sto i tlatincicu za zamrznute js.Jel ti dr.V sta objasnjavao kako to ide i zasto bi radili prirodnjak kad imas 5kom?

----------


## sanja1

Sanjička dobro nam došla :Klap:  i da što prije ostaneš trudna ali da ovaj put bude školski do kraja :Wink: .

----------


## Sanjička

Ma joooooj cure moje sve mi je to nekako komplikovano!!! :Smile: Ja mislim(nije mi dr. rekao nista direktno) da je bolje ici sa svjezim zametkom pa makar i jednim neko sa odmrznutim js.To je sad ono o cemu se stalno prica da odmrzavanjem jajne stanice gube svoju kvalitetu,vitalnost......Znaci,to je moje misljenje jer mi on ni u jednom trenu nije spomenuo js.Tek na moje pitanje mi je rekao da se mogu koristiti,ali je isto potrebna ovulacija.One se odmrzavaju na dan ovulacije,oploduju i nakon par dana vracaju. :Smile: 

Nakon dva tjedna sam vadila betu i bila je 168(s tim da sam je radila na rebru a petrova nekako drugacije izrazava vrijednosti).Javila sam se sestri Ireni i rekla je da za tjedan dana ponovim i beta je pala na 7,7.I tek nakon dva dana sam pocela krvariti.
Bila sam nakon toga na konzultacijama kod dr i on kaze da moze biti nesto genetski.MM i ja smo radili prije postupka kariograme i uredni su,ALI ne mora biti do nas nego do samog ploda pa ga je organizam sam odbacio.Zatim,moze biti i do koagulacijske strane(faktorII,faktorV).Izvadila sam krv prosli tjedan i do kraja ovog tjedna bi trobalo biti gotovo.

----------


## taca70

Sanjička, imala sam sličnu situaciju, beta 141 i nista.To je biokemijska trudnoća i vrlo su ceste.I ja sam isla na pretrage vezano za koagulaciju i sve 5.Jednostavno se desi zbog kromosomske greske ploda.Zelim ti vise srece sada.

----------


## Sanjička

Ma da,biokemijska kazes!?To nitko nije spomenuo.Mozes mi malo pojasniti sta to znaci? :Shock:

----------


## taca70

Pa tako ti se zove trudnoća koja ode prije nego se utvrde otkucaji srca.Znaci, utvrden je porast bete i desila se implantacija ali je sve skupa vrlo kratko trajalo da bi plod ozivio.Jako puno i prirodnih trudnoća tako završi.Meni je i nakon 2.IVF-a beta bila blago povisena (16), svi mi doktori rekli da je biokemijska dobar znak jer se ipak dogada implantacija, ali iz mog potpisa vidis da mi to bas nije pomoglo.

----------


## suzzie2

Dugo vas već čitam, ali tek sad sam se odlučila i pridružiti...jer izgleda najbolje informacije zapravo dobiješ na ovakvim mjestima, a ne tamo gdje bi ih trebali davati.

u svakom slučaju, upisana sam za postupak IVF u Petrovoj u lipnju, pa me zanima cijela procedura. Naime, rekli su mi da dođem u svibnju i da tada krećemo, pa me zanima što to točno znači. Inače imam PCOS sa neredovitim ciklusima (naravno) pa pretpostavljam da će mi tada dati nešto da mi izazove menstruaciju (jer ne znam kako bi drugačije?!)

----------


## Sela

:Smile: Bok Suzzie,ne mogu ti pomoci glede PCOS,ali samo da ti  prva zazelim dobrodoslicu u klub Petrova.Nisam ni ja mnogo duze od tebe ovdje,ali dijelim tvoje misljenje glede najboljih informacija.I ja sam narucena za postupak(IVF/ICSI) u 6.mjesecu i receno mi je doci prije men.u 5.mjesecu naruciti se na pregled kod lijecnika koji ce me voditi i koji ce mi odrediti protokol,a takodjer i da dobijem te odredjene lijekove koje cu trebati u 6.mjesecu.Ti ces vjerovatno krenuti u postupak krajem ciklusa u 5.mj.ali sigurno ce ti se javiti neka cura sa PCOS koja je to prosla.Kako napredujes sa nabavom dokumentacije?Pozdrav :Smile:

----------


## suzzie2

Hvala na dobrodošlici Sela!  :Wink: 
Skupljanje papira i dokumentacije smo tek počeli. Inače, po mom mišljenju većina stvari koje traže je nepotrebna, jer sve te potvrde ne moraju značiti da je bilo tko sposoban proći kroz ovaj postupak ili biti roditeljem! No što je tu je! Sve vrijedi ako na kraju dobijemo male štruce u ruke!  :Very Happy:

----------


## osijek

Jel netko možda u petrovoj u ponedjeljak? Ja idem po protokol i lijekove. Još nisam obavila psihologa i pravnika i krv, baš mi je to nekako mrsko.

----------


## ZAUZETA

Bok *Osijek*, ma obavi to pa si mirna.  Gdje ideš po te potvrde?  Jel Petrova kaj organizirala ili ćeš to u Osijeku obaviti?  Ja sam išla u Sisku psihijatru, žena me obradila za 5 minuta, napisala, potpisala bez puno podpitanja, čista formalnost.  Pravnika imam poznatog pa to računam na brzaka obaviti kad mi bude trebalo.  Ja čekam idući ciklus za hesteroskopiju, miora maternica biti tankog endometrija, inaće bi to obavila jućer.

*Suzzie2*,  samo da te pozdravim, to volim kad se curke jave, pa saznajemo više info.  Nemam iskustva sa PCOS, ali ne sumnjam da će ti se netko javiti.  Pozz :Wink:

----------


## tlatincica

Bok ženske  :Smile: 

Pitala sam sestru koje nalaze moram *ponoviti* za 06/10. Da ponovim, ja sam prvi put bila u 12/09. Dakle, ne treba* ništa osim briseva,* što mi je i logično. 
Onda, trebaju *2 uputnice* jedna *za bolničko liječenje* bez datuma u druga za *kontrolni pregled* sa datumom.

Ja sam danas bila na još jednoj inseminaciji, iako mi se nešto poremetilo sa materničnom sluznicom (jako se stanjila pa teško da može izdržati oplođeno jajašce) tako da teško da će išta biti od ovoga. 
Danas u bolnici sve puno specijalizanata, i kaže mi jedan dok sam ležala na stolu da večeras ponovimo odnos da zabetoniramo, na što je muž bio: stvarno?  :Shock:  pa: stvarno?  :Grin:  pa: OK :Very Happy:

----------


## ZAUZETA

Bok *Tlatinčica*,  ma ne kužim zašto su ti radili aih ako endometrij nije baš nešto.  Samo vi betonirajte :Very Happy: , a možda da počneš sa utrogestanima, čuj, oni pomažu maternici da prihvati jajašce i očuva trudnoću.  Jednoj frendici koja prirodno zatrudnila već drugi puta, znaći, nema problema sa plodnošću,  dr. dao utriće preventivno.  Probaj se raspitati malo,  pozdrav   :Smile:

----------


## tlatincica

Počela sam sa utrićima ali oralno, jer sutra popodne idem napraviti briseve. Sestra mi je rekla da dođem po protokol u svibnju, pa nek imam rezultate briseva pripremljene. 
Da ne zaboravim; na pultu kod sestre Matilde piše: Pacijentice kojima ostane višak lijekova od protokola *DUŽNE* su taj višak vratiti u bolnicu. 

Cure dolazite li na Bundek na Zelendan u subotu?

----------


## suzzie2

Tlantičice, držim fige za ovaj put  :Wink: 

Budući mi je ovo prvi IVF (a što se moglo zaključiti i iz mojih postova), zanima me cijela procedura od dolaska u bolnicu - punkcije (ne znam da li sam to dobro i nazvala, trebalo mi je neko vrijeme da pohvatam pojmove - naravno i tu je forum pomogao) do transfera i da li to radi moj doktor ili netko drugi?  :Confused:

----------


## tlatincica

Ovaj link ti može dati odgovore na dosta tvojih pitanja http://potpomognutaoplodnja.info/ind...skoj&Itemid=81
Što se tiče doktora, većina voli napraviti i punkciju i transfer svojim pacijenticama, neki to prepuste drugima, a nekad ovi prvi nemaju vremena pa i oni to prepuste drugima.
Moj doc je do sad uvijek bio uz mene kod mojih raznih postupaka, osim ovaj put jer je imao veliku gužvu u ambulanti.

Ako trebaš još info, samo pitaj  :Smile:

----------


## taca70

Suzzie2, kod kojeg si dr?

----------


## suzzie2

Kod dr. Vrčića i za sad sam zadovoljna.

----------


## suzzie2

Tlatinicice, hvala na linku!

----------


## Sanjička

Ej suzzi,dobro nam dosla.I ja sam ovdje medu novima ali imam isti problem kao i ti(SPCO-anovulacija).I cak smo kod istog lijecnika i mogu ti reci da je stvarno super!

Ja u 11. mj radila papa test i cervikalne briseve
Nalazi su bili gotovi za 3 tj a ja sam u 12. mj imala termin u petrovoj za dogovor o lijekovima i postupku.Kad sam dosla kod njega pogledao je nalaze hormona jos iz ljeta i prema tome mi je odredio Gonal F Low dose step up protokol.Postupak u sijecnju.
S obzirom na moju menstruaciju ja nisam mogla znati kad ce ona doci,a on mi nije regulirao ciklus,ja sam sama sebi kupila u ljekarni dabroston i popila 10 dana 2 tbl. dnevno.Dobila sam menstruaciju 27.1.10. i krenula drugi dan na pikice.
Osmi dan sam imala prvi ultrazvuk i to se otegnulooooo.Zbog policisticnih jajnika velika je sansa za hiperstimulaciju pa je isao na produzeni ciklus.
23.2.10. sam imala punkciju i bilo me uzasno strah jer ne znas sto te ceka.Moram priznati da je bilo sve ok iako su mi fulali anesteziju(apaurin i nesto protiv bolova).Tako da je sve islo na zivo.Malo je boljelo,ali sve se to da izdrzati kad imas opravdan cilj i zelju za malim bebicama.Vjeruj mi!!Postupak je trajao 10ak minuta.Izvadeno mi je 10 js.Nakon aspiracije sam lezala u sobi 1,5 h.I nakod toga ides kuci.Od tog dana sam pila utrogestan(ne znam tocno kako,to ti kaze sestra kad odlazis doma) i drugi dan zoves embrioloski lab da provjeris kako je tamo proslo i da ti kazu kad je transfer.
Moj je bio 26.2.10.U osam sati sam morala doci na odjel,oko devet je bio transfer i bilo je super.Nista ne boli,osjecaj je divan kad znas da ti usaduju male kuglice!!!
Nakon transfera sam opet lezala u sobi sa jastukom ispod guze otprilike 2,5- 3 h.Nakon toga ti sestra dodese povijest bolesti na kojoj ti je sve napisano sto se tice postupka.Ides kuci s uputama mirovanja i za 2 tj vadis prvu betu.
Ako si citala moje postove vidjela si ishod.....
Ono sto mi je najvaznije od svega je to da je prof radio sve od pocetka pa do kraja postupka.A i misljenja sam da bi tako i trebalo biti jer je to ipak osjetljiv posao i nekako ti tvoj lijecnik daje neku sigurnost!
Zelim ti svu srecu ovog svijeta i da sto prije budes sretna trudilica!!!!
Ako imas neko pitanje ili ako sam nesto izostavila pitaj slobodno!!!!!!

----------


## taca70

Suzzie2, kod istog smo dr. iako ga ja ne posjecujem posljednjih godinu dana ali intenzivno smo se "druzili" vise od 3 godine pa ti mogu reci kakav je njegov sistem rada.On ti u pravilu prati svoje pacijente i na folikulometriji i radi punkcije i transfere, ne ostavlja drugima ako nije npr. vikend ali i tada se cesto pojavi.Ima vrlo laganu ruku tako da stvarno mozes biti mirna i opustena kad si kod njega.Ono sto meni nije pasalo je njegova prezatrpanost pacijentima, mislim da je tamo najzaposleniji i svo to cekanje po Pertovoj mi je odnosilo dragocjeno vrijeme.Detalje o postupku pitaj kad krenes jer ce ti dosta toga biti jasnije kad vec upadnes u proceduru.

----------


## tlatincica

:Confused: 
Dođem kod svoje socijalke za briseve i ona me pošalje u Petrovu po medije? Zar se to nije uzimalo gore na Šalati (Rockfellerova)?

Ja sam zadnji put išla privatno, ali sad hoću da mi HZZO to plati  :Razz: 

Gdje ste vi išle?

----------


## taca70

Tlatinčica, ocito stalno nesto mijenjaju.mene bi nekad slali a nekad bi mi to odma sve obavio soc.gin i samo bih odnijela.Ali ja sam isla u zavod za javno zdravstvo u Mirogojskoj, tamo bude brze nalaz nego u Rockfellerovoj.

----------


## Sela

> Dođem kod svoje socijalke za briseve i ona me pošalje u Petrovu po medije? Zar se to nije uzimalo gore na Šalati (Rockfellerova)?
> 
> Ja sam zadnji put išla privatno, ali sad hoću da mi HZZO to plati 
> 
> Gdje ste vi išle?


Moj  soc.gin uzme bris(malo se zustrije propitivao zasto mi treba i tko me salje i tak)i ja nosim epruvetice u Rockefellerovu....Podizem nalaz za 10 dana.Ne moze jednostavnije... :Heart:

----------


## suzzie2

Sanjička puuuuuuuuuuuno hvala na informacijama, stvarno si bila iscrpna! :Klap: 

Malo me doduše zabrinuo onaj dio sa promašenom anestezijom! šta to znači? jel mogu ja ipak odlučiti o nečem malo jačem od apaurina?

Čitala sam tvoje postove i žao mi je radi ishoda  :Sad: . Slično sam i ja imala u 12 mjesecu, ali nije bio IVF nego AIH kod Podobnika. Stvarno ti srce pukne od tuge, jer u jednom trenutku pomisliš napokon to je to, a u drugom je sve gotovo.

Kod mene je bilo u pitanju blighted ovum - znači iz nekog razloga se plod ne razvija. Čitala sam o tome puno, i zapravo je u većini slučajeva riječ o nekoj anomaliji, pa priroda na taj način sama radi selekciju. To naravno ne utječe na bilo koji način na tvoju slijedeću trudnoću, niti ukazuje na veću mogućnost da se to ponovno dogodi. Moguće da je i kod tebe bilo tako nešto, jer se najčešće događa u ranom stadiju trudnoće i ponekad žene ni ne znaju da su trudne. Budući smo mi malo drugačije i osluškujemo tijelo malo više, vadimo krv i sl. mi svakako takve stvari primjetimo.

Promaknulo mi je kad ti je termin za slijedeći postupak?

----------


## tlatincica

Sa Petrovom u kombinaciji to ide ovako: 
1. po uputnicu kod socijalca
2. po podloge u petrovu
3. po bris kod socijalca
4. briseve odnesi u Petrovu
5. Nalaz za 3 tjedna od 12-14 
Može li jednostavnije?  :Rolling Eyes: 

Raspitala sam se koja je razlika između jednih i drugih, i dobila skroz neslužbeni odgovor od poznate osobe koja radi u zdravstvu: razlika je u dobavljaču (čitaj: farmaceutska industrija i njezine nuspojave- profit, prodaja, profit).

----------


## Sanjička

Nemoj se nista brinuti s anestezijom.Kod mene su problem vene."nemam ih"-imam, ali su duboko i jako su tanke tako da mi ni krv ne mogu izvaditi nego mi vade iz sake ili zapesca.Tako da je meni anestezija otisla pod kozu a ne u venu kuda je trebala.Cijelo vrijeme punkcije je uz mene bila sestra koja me bodrila i prof je stvarno lake ruke tako da je sve bilo super.
Ne znam da li mozes traziti jacu anesteziju,to bi cak mogla pitati sestru,ali mislim da stvarno nije potrebno!!
Ja ti sada cekam M i probat cemo u prirodnom ciklusu ako bude ovulacije. :Grin: Ako ne bude onda vjerojatno stimulirani postupak u 09/10. :Yes: Sve opcije su otvorene ovisno o UZV 10i dan!

----------


## suzzie2

Ja sam briseve radila u Fran Mihaljević sa uputnicom svog soc. ginekologa. Oni tamo imaju svog ginekologa koji ti uzme briseve. 
Briseve rade ponedjeljkom i srijedom ujutro od 7-9 (treba doći malo ranije jer primaju samo 20 pacijentica), nema naručivanja i brisevi gotovi za deset dana.
U svakom sl. na taj način izbjegneš raznošenje i hodanje unaokolo.

----------


## ZAUZETA

Nakon skoro 4 mjeseca, konačno bez uložaka,  Dr. Radončić mi dao dozu estrogena u tableticama i završena priča.  Pa ZAŠTO je trebalo toliko puno ganjati po doktorima?#$%&# Kad dođe i prođe idući ciklus idem riješiti polip i onda ću se javiti u Petrovu.  Pozdrav curke  :Smile:

----------


## tlatincica

4 mjeseca? Čovječe... ja sam nakon redovnih tjedan dana luda i jedva čekam da ih maknem... 
Zauzeta, možda se i sretnemo kod slijedećeg ciklusa  :Wink:

----------


## tlatincica

Osijek, kako je prošlo? Kakva je sad procedura, tj. dobiješ li lijekove odmah ili ih naručuju za tebe?

----------


## ivana78

> Jel netko možda u petrovoj u ponedjeljak? Ja idem po protokol i lijekove. Još nisam obavila psihologa i pravnika i krv, baš mi je to nekako mrsko.


Hej draga Osijek pa kako ja nisam vidjela ovu tvoju objavu :Nope: , ja sam naime jučer 19.04. bila u Petrovoj i prošlo je ovako.
Našeg dr. K. , NEMA, jer je na BO, mijenja ga dr. Š. Uglavnom rekla sam joj kako sam do sada bila stimulirana, pitala me je što je kod nas uzrok neplodnosti, nakon toga dala mi je plan ili ti shemu, idemo po starom s obzirom da dobro reagiram-bila sam kod nje svega 60 sek. Odmah sam dobila i lijekove i štopericu kod sestre M., dala autograme, i rekli mi vidimo se u slijedećem ciklusu u svibnju. E da, jučer sam odmah došla sa tri uputnice tako da sam zbog toga odmah dobila lijekove ( jedna uputnica za jučerašnji pregled, jedna uputnica isto za pregled- koja pokriva lijekove i  i jedna uputnica za hospitalizaciju)!  Sve u svemu čekala, 2,5 sata , bila gotova za 2 minute!!!

----------


## osijek

*Ivana 78* pa kako se nisi prije javila. Možda sam te i vidjela jer prije mene je bila jedna Plavuša  :Grin: , i kod doktorice i kod sestre i opet na odjelu po injekcije. Možda si to bila ti?
Ja sam isto čekala od pola deset do 12h kad sam izašla iz bolnice, a kod doktorice sam bila gotova za sekundicu, samo je pitala za briseve ja sam rekla da su ok ona ih je pogledala i rekla da bi bila neozbiljna da ih ni ne pogleda iako vjeruje i meni na riječ. Dala mi je isti protokol kao zadnji put jer sam kao dobro odreagirala i to je to. I ja sam imala uputnice 2 jednu za bolničko liječenje i jednu za pregled, s tim da moram donijeti drugu za bolničko jer je sestra  kod mog soc. gin. prepravljala šifru na bolničko, a nije lupila žig pa da ne bi netko zafrkavao...
Uglavnom početkom 5 mj. krečemo, valjda će se vratiti doc. K do tada jel zna netko što je s njim točno, netko je spominjao da je slomio nogu...
Sve u svemu jedva čekam, Ivana mi bi mogle biti u isto vrijeme?

----------


## ivana78

:Laughing:  osijek, ta plava (sa dugom kosom sam ja), uf kako ja tebe nisam skužila , obično snimam tko su pacijentice od dr. K. Ja sada imam vješticu (dobila 16.04) pa računaj da li bi se mogle susresti?!!
Ja sam pitala sesteru I. kada će se naš dr. vratiti rekla je za tjedan dana, on je slomio prst :Sad: ((
Usput da kažem, dr. Š. moje briseve i papa test (barem preda mnom) nije ni pogledala, a ni mene pitala jesu ok!!! 
Ja i MM smo jučer obavili u Zg, i vađenje krvi: HIV, hepatitis A,B,C tako da sada te nalaze čekamo da nam pošalju doma, još samo pravnik i kompletni smo!

----------


## osijek

*Ivana 78* hebem mu miša pa ja stajala iza tebe kod sestre i čekala da se ti makneš da moga ja kod nje da mi da one papire i onda sam opet išla tamo po injekcije kad si ti izlazila i nosila svoje injekcije. Još sam si mislila ova cura će možda biti na uzv kad i ja...
Ja sam M imala 07.04. tako da ju očekujem negdje između 08. i 13.05.
Čuj možda se i vidimo. 
Sad si me razočarala vidiš kako sam nezamjetna osoba  :Laughing: , to je sigurna zato što sam se ošišala, dok sam imala dugu kosu uvijek su me primječivali :Razz: .

----------


## ivana78

Hm, kako mi je krivo, a inače meni ti ništa ne može promaći, a baš jučer se nisam ni okrenula :Sad: , još MM meni inače kaže ti samo okolo "zjakaš" !!! Tko zna možda se vidimo kada ti budeš išla na transfer, a ja recimo na folikulometriju :Smile: , ako me skužiš- vuci za rukav  :Taps: .
Svakako ćemo se pratiti na forumu  :Wink:

----------


## osijek

Eto inače ja nikog ne vidim, ali tebe sam baš zamjetila jer kad si predavala uputnicu sam skužila da si kod K. i čula sam kad si rekla da si donijela sve uputnice, bla, bla i zato si mi zapela za oko i onda opet vani kod sestre i baš sam onako pomislila kako smo kod istog dr. i sve to, čak si u jednom trenu onako gledala u mene i meni palo na pamet da nisi možda neka cura s foruma pa me škicaš kao i ja tebe, ali nije bilo neke posebne reakcije pa reko, a valjda slučajni eye kontakt.

----------


## ZAUZETA

A tko je dr. Š?

----------


## osijek

Iskreno rečeno ja nemam pojma kako se preziva ta doktorica, uglavnom žensko je i ima plavu kosu, a kako joj je ime, neznam!

----------


## taca70

dr. Šprem

----------


## ivana78

> A tko je dr. Š?


 Šprem!

----------


## osijek

A zašto onda na žigu piše baš sam sinoć gledala Pavičić Baldani?

----------


## taca70

Pa onda ste bile kod Pavicic a ne kod Sprem.Obje su plave ali mislim Pavicic ima duzu kosu i mislim da je mlada.

----------


## osijek

A Pavicic ili Sprem svejedno mi je, ja bih najradije da je Kasum tamo nekako sam navikla na njega, ali u principu mi je svejedno samo nek bude uspješno, a doktor se može zvati kako hoće! :Laughing:

----------


## Sela

Pusa,Petrovke!Ladies,jel se u Petrovoj mogu vaditi hormoni stitnjace s uputnicom soc.doca bez narucivanja ako na povijesti bolesti nigdje ne pise da ih moram vaditi?Inace,spremam se na postupak u 6/10(u Petrovoj) i nisu me trazili takve pretrage,al ja bi to sebe radi..i nikad se ne zna..ponekad treba biti mudriji od lijecnika..I ako se moram naruciti,koliko cekam?Na Rebru me nisu htjeli uzeti bez narucivanja iz razloga gore navedenog(narucili bi me za kolovoz,majko moja)..makar pise u povijesti bolesti da sam u 6.mj.u postupku..vele da donesem preporuku za vadjenje hormona s pecatom Petrove :Shock:  Iskreno,mislila izvuc od HZZOa maximum sto se da..al nisam se nadala da ce tako cjepidlacit... :Mad: Ajoj :Saint:

----------


## taca70

Sela, Petrova ne radi hormone stitnjace.Pokusaj u Vinogradskoj, mozda se manje ceka ili na VV.Privatno su 180kn.

----------


## Sela

> Sela, Petrova ne radi hormone stitnjace.Pokusaj u Vinogradskoj, mozda se manje ceka ili na VV.Privatno su 180kn.


Hvala,znaci ne rade to..Na Rebro sam isla vadit spolne pa sam htjela i stitnjacu obavit..al zapelo.. :Grin: Privatno sam ih i vadila prije godinu i pol,i bili su ok,to je jedan od mojih nalaza s kojima inace ponosno masem doktorima..Izvadit cu ja njih preko socijala...tako im mlijeka...majcinog.. :Wink:

----------


## Sanjička

Ej Sela,ja ti mogu pomoci ako zelis!
Ja ti radim na Rebru pa dodes do mene,ja ti izvadim krv i odnesem i vidjet ces da ce uzeti i napraviti.Samo uzmi uputnicu javi kad dolazis!!!! :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: pusa

----------


## Sela

Bok Sanjicka,hvala na ponudi..Htjela sam ti poslati poruku,al vidim da ih jos ne mozes primati...Mogla bih sutra iza folikulometrije koja imi je u 10 15 u Vocarskoj,pa dok dodjem ja do Rebra,ulovim bus za gore(ne idem autom vec tramvajem hhehe)..Ili ti je bitno da dodjem ranije ujutro dok se inace vadi krvca??Mogla bih i u ponedjeljak najvjerovatnije..Zaista si draga sto si se ponudila...tnx :Heart:

----------


## Sanjička

Ja mislim da bi bilo najbolje u ponedjeljak ujutro,oko 9-10.Mislim da bi sutra bilo malo kasno da vadimo krv! :Rolling Eyes: 
Mogu ti ostaviti broj moba pa se sve dogovorimo!?

----------


## Sela

*Sanjicka* moze,ja dobauljam na Rebro u ponedjeljak,ako bude kakvih promjena,javim ti... :Zaljubljen: Mogu ti ja dati i svoj broj da me prepoznas na zaslonu kad cu te zvat..098/1931630

----------


## Sanjička

Moze,moze....Moj broj ti je 099/6966992
Kad dodes zvrcni me.Ja sam ti u novoj zgradi POLIKLINIKE 2 kat,CENTRALNI LABORATORIJ
vidimo seeeeee :Klap:  :Very Happy:

----------


## Sela

Hvala ti na pomoci,ali u ponedjeljak nista.Vratila sam se sa uzv i galopom jurim ka punkciji u ponedjeljak...Prije stimuliranog IVFa,odlucila sam prirodno pokusati jos ovaj ciklus i folikul zuri li ga zuri...Narucili me na aspiraciju u ponedjeljak u 9.U srijedu sam opet u 9 na P/P savjetovanju na Salati,a u cetvrtak ocekujem onda mali transferic kakve mrvicice :Very Happy:  Ako se odlucim u utorak otic do Rebra,dakako da se javim...Cujemo se :Love:

----------


## Sanjička

Ako dolazis svakako javi a ako ne zelim ti srecu,da uspije i da budu male mrvice :Yes:  :Yes:  :Yes:

----------


## nana_banana

BOk svima, evo i ja sam krenula u Petrovu. U srijedu smo MM i ja bili prvi puta kod doc Pavičić Baldani. Čini nam se jako draga, sve nam je lijepo objasnila i nakon što je pregledala dosad obavljene pretrage rekla da nam sugerira IVF. 
Inače evo u kratko naše priče: MM i ja već godinu dana hodamo na VV, ali nismo došli ni blizu postupku. Kod mene je čini se sve OK, ali MM ima loš spermiogram i muku muči s bakteijama. Već skoro godinu dana pije antibiotike i riješi se jedne bakterije, ali dobije neku drugu i tako u krug. 
Uglavnom, u Petrovoj smo se odmah upisali na listu i dobili termin u 10 mjesecu. Tako smo sretni! Konačno nešto konkretno!!  :Smile:  Naravno do tada moramo obaviti još neke dodatne pretrage, podići papirologiju, među kojom su i potvrde psihijatra i pravnika. NA papiru koji smo dobili od sestre piše da se naručimo kod njih na Šalati. Zanima me jel se dugo čeka na to, plaća li se ili ide preko uputnice??

Kako sam nova, zanima me kakva su vaša iskustva s doc Pavičić?

----------


## tlatincica

Bok nana_banana!
Nemam odgovore na tvoja pitanja, samo ti želim poželjeti dobrodošlicu!  :Love: 

Sela, sretno u ponedjeljak!!!  :Very Happy: 
Cure, javite kako je na Šalati- koliko se čeka, koliko se puta mora doći, kako je prošlo...?

Moj aihić će završiti kao i svi do sad, osjećam pms, iako tjedan dana prerano. Prištić je tu.  :Cekam:  Najradije bih odmah prestala sa utrićima, ali eto, nada umire zadnja pa ću se još malo filati.

----------


## Sela

*Nana_banana* dobro dosla!Djelomicno cu odgovoriti na tvoja pitanja.Sto se Salate tice,dobila si sigurno broj na koji se narucujes,malo ih je teze dobiti ali nije nemoguca misija.Dobit ces termin jednu srijedu,ja cekam sad 28.4. u 9 ujutro.Od momenta narucivanja cekam na savjetovanje oko 14 dana.Potrebna je uputnica dr opce prakse za pregled psihijatra (2 uputnice,posebno ti a posebno za supruga koji ce je traziti kod svoje dr opce prakse).Prilikom narucivanja za razgovor sa psihijatrom dobit ces i broj pravnice koju mozes nazvati a i ne moras.Ja sam nazvala,a ona rece da nisam trebala,samo da nakon obavljenog psihijatrijskog(ajme!)savjetovanja(ajme!)dodjem do nje u drugu zgradu...Ona je tamo i ceka djake prvake... :Shock:  Ne znam je li neka od cura prosla to na Salati;ja sam takodjer pitala,nitko nije odgovorio da je bio,pa eto,kad cu to obavit napisat cu kak je bilo...Toliko i jos jednom dobrodosla :Very Happy:

----------


## Sela

*Tlatincice* koliko znam ne mora se dolaziti vise puta,sve se obavi u jedno jutro i to je dobro jer bi dobila pop...itis da moram nahodavati u misiju vise puta.Hvala ti za dobre zelje u ponedjeljak.Nemoj _Tlatincice_ odustajati od nadanja,samo ti sebe lijepo podmazuj :Laughing: uuups,znas i sama da su simptomi varljivi.Drzim fige :Heart:

----------


## sanja1

Nana banana dobro nam došla draga i naravno što prije otišla kao trudnica :Wink: .
Tlatincice samo ti guraj utriće i dalje,nikad se nezna :Yes:  a ako i ne bude ništa ubrzo ti je ivf pa će biti onda.Inače moram reći da mi je jako drago da su se cure iz Petrove konačno počele javljat na forum,mogle bi se jednom probat dogovorit za kavu pa da se i upoznamo :Grin: .

----------


## nana_banana

> *Nana_banana* dobro dosla!Djelomicno cu odgovoriti na tvoja pitanja.Sto se Salate tice,dobila si sigurno broj na koji se narucujes,malo ih je teze dobiti ali nije nemoguca misija.Dobit ces termin jednu srijedu,ja cekam sad 28.4. u 9 ujutro.Od momenta narucivanja cekam na savjetovanje oko 14 dana.Potrebna je uputnica dr opce prakse za pregled psihijatra (2 uputnice,posebno ti a posebno za supruga koji ce je traziti kod svoje dr opce prakse).Prilikom narucivanja za razgovor sa psihijatrom dobit ces i broj pravnice koju mozes nazvati a i ne moras.Ja sam nazvala,a ona rece da nisam trebala,samo da nakon obavljenog psihijatrijskog(ajme!)savjetovanja(ajme!)dodjem do nje u drugu zgradu...Ona je tamo i ceka djake prvake... Ne znam je li neka od cura prosla to na Salati;ja sam takodjer pitala,nitko nije odgovorio da je bio,pa eto,kad cu to obavit napisat cu kak je bilo...Toliko i jos jednom dobrodosla


Hvala svima na dobrodošlici. *Sela*  tebi puno hvala na informacijama i naravno kad sve dobiješ pliz napiši kako sve to ide.

----------


## suzzie2

Nana_banana dobro došla! 

Evo ja sam friško sa Šalate ova tjedan... dakle, naručiš se na broj koji ti je na popisu koji si dobila od sestre u Petrovoj. Na pregled se čeka cca 10 - tak dana. Kad nazoveš, onda ti objasne sve o uputnicama koje ti trebaju (jedna za tebe, jedna za supruga), možeš ih dobiti od dr. opće prakse. Kad ćeš uzimati uputnice od dr. opće prakse, pazi da ti kao dijagnozu upiše 69 (mislim da je to broj za probleme sa neplodnošću, ali ti je zagnjavi da ti upiše pravi broj) i sa tom dijagnozom ne plaćaš nikakvu participaciju, ni ti ni suprug.

Ja sam bila kod dr. Ladika, jako je ugodna i sve skupa to traje 20-tak minuta. Bitno je napomenuti da nema čekanja, mi smo bili naručeni u 11,30 i tada smo i ušli unutra. Na razgovoru te pita malo o tvom zdravstvenom stanju, koliko si upućena u postupak IVF i da ti par savjeta. Ugodan razgovor u svakom slučaju. Najljepše je što ti na kraju da svoj broj na koji ju možeš nazvati za vrijeme i nakon postupka ukoliko bude potrebe!

Eto, ako imaš još pitanja, samo reci!   :Smile:

----------


## Sela

Hello *Suzzie* drago mi cuti da je bilo kratko i sazeto,da ne maltretiraju s poukama,a ovo za telefonski broj za psiholosku pomoc je zaista ugodna novina!Nadamo se svi da nam nece trebati,ali ugodno je znati da imas strucnu pomoc ako zatreba.No uz ovakav forum i hrpu podrske i savjeta zaista ne treba nista drugo.. :Grin:

----------


## ZAUZETA

Tlatinčica,  držim fige da upali aih  :Smile:   samo pozitiva, draga :Heart:

----------


## suzzie2

Tlantičice drži se! 

I ja sam poslije svog AIH-a imala simptome PMS-a, pa je ipak bio +, tako da samo polako i izdrži!  :Wink: 

Blekonja, jesi radila testić ili si ipak odlučila sačekati betu?

----------


## nana_banana

> Nana_banana dobro došla! 
> 
> Evo ja sam friško sa Šalate ova tjedan... dakle, naručiš se na broj koji ti je na popisu koji si dobila od sestre u Petrovoj. Na pregled se čeka cca 10 - tak dana. Kad nazoveš, onda ti objasne sve o uputnicama koje ti trebaju (jedna za tebe, jedna za supruga), možeš ih dobiti od dr. opće prakse. Kad ćeš uzimati uputnice od dr. opće prakse, pazi da ti kao dijagnozu upiše 69 (mislim da je to broj za probleme sa neplodnošću, ali ti je zagnjavi da ti upiše pravi broj) i sa tom dijagnozom ne plaćaš nikakvu participaciju, ni ti ni suprug.
> 
> Ja sam bila kod dr. Ladika, jako je ugodna i sve skupa to traje 20-tak minuta. Bitno je napomenuti da nema čekanja, mi smo bili naručeni u 11,30 i tada smo i ušli unutra. Na razgovoru te pita malo o tvom zdravstvenom stanju, koliko si upućena u postupak IVF i da ti par savjeta. Ugodan razgovor u svakom slučaju. Najljepše je što ti na kraju da svoj broj na koji ju možeš nazvati za vrijeme i nakon postupka ukoliko bude potrebe!
> 
> Eto, ako imaš još pitanja, samo reci!


Super, hvala. A ovo da ti na kraju da broj i da ju možeš nazvati ako ti zatreba je stvarno divno.
A jesi dobila potvrdu i od pravnika ili se to ide negdje drugdje? Jel i za njega treba uputnica, ili platiti nešto?

----------


## Sela

:Very Happy: Blekonja nam jos jedna  trudnica!!! :Very Happy:

----------


## suzzie2

> Blekonja nam jos jedna  trudnica!!!


Bravo Blekonja  :Klap:  !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Baš mi je drago!  :Very Happy: 

Čini mi se da je ovaj i prošli mjesec bio stvarno trudnički! 
Nadam se samo da naš vrli ministar to neće smatrati svojom zaslugom!  :Mad:

----------


## tlatincica

Hvala vam cure  :Heart: 

Nastavljam sa utrićima.
Ma, cijeli tjedan sam nekako  :Sad:  a vidim u prošlom postu da sam počela umanjenice koristiti  :Laughing:  a to gotovo nikad u normalnom stanju ne radim.

----------


## osijek

Meni nitko nije rekao da trebam uputnicu za psih. i za muža ovdje u osijeku  :Rolling Eyes:  i šta sad? A ja se naručila za 29. i lijepo sam pitala što trebam ponijeti ona kaže samo uputnicu i supruga!

----------


## tlatincica

Ponavljači ne trebaju p&p
Ne brini  :Smile:

----------


## ZAUZETA

moj muž nije ni ušao kod psihijatrice, samo ja, tako da to iuzgleda ovisi od bolnice do bolnice.  Provjeri u Petovoj da li treba i TM da ima obavljen taj razgovor baš na posebnu uputnicu

----------


## suzzie2

Meni su kad sam zvala Šalatu rekli da nam trebaju dvije uputnice (za mene i mm) jer da se za svakog od nas otvara karton (imam karton u psihijatrijskoj ustanovi  :Laughing: ), tako da smo mi ponijeli dvije i bilo je ok. Oboje smo bili na razgovoru kod psihologice (psihijatrice ipak mislim). Možda to ipak ovisi od klinike do klinike, ali na Šalati je tako.

*Nana_banana* ja ti nisam išla kod pravnika jer sam sama pravnik i radim u odvj. društvu pa mi je kolegica iz ureda napisala potvrdu, ali mislim da se to može obaviti isti dan, jer je nas psihologica nakog razgovora pitala da li nas treba odvesti do pravnika. Isto, kad sam zvala na Šalatu za termin kod psihologa, sestra me pitala i za pravnika, pa mislim da će ti ona sve reći preko telefona.

Ako neko zapne s pravnikom, mogu mu pomoći vezano za potvrde.

----------


## plavuša 007

meni za psihijatra je bila dovoljna uputnica od mog ginekologa,i muž uopće nije išao sa mnom,psihijatar je bio u bolnici i u roku minut mi je isprinto potvrdu i pečatirao,i to je to.uopće nije ni pitao gdje mi je muž!!doduše ja sam iz Dalmacije. pravnica je također i meni napisala potvrdu i pečatirala i nisu mi rekli da ne valja tu u bolnici.

----------


## tlatincica

12. dan nakon aiha test negativan. Znam da je doc rekao da bi bilo iznenađenje da se dogodi obzirom na tanak endometrij i da sam test možda napravila prerano ali eto... Opet se nadaš  :Undecided: 
Ipak nastavljam s utrićima, možda mi pomaknu m na 1.5. pa da uletim početkom mjeseca po pikice  :Trep trep:

----------


## tlatincica

Sela javi dobre vijesti  :Klap:

----------


## osijek

> Ponavljači ne trebaju p&p
> Ne brini


 Ja jesam ponavljač, ali su mi rekli da moram svu papirijadu skupiti bez obzira...nije mi to baš  :Rolling Eyes: , ali ne vrijedi se  s rogatima bosti!

----------


## nana_banana

> Meni su kad sam zvala Šalatu rekli da nam trebaju dvije uputnice (za mene i mm) jer da se za svakog od nas otvara karton (imam karton u psihijatrijskoj ustanovi ), tako da smo mi ponijeli dvije i bilo je ok. Oboje smo bili na razgovoru kod psihologice (psihijatrice ipak mislim). Možda to ipak ovisi od klinike do klinike, ali na Šalati je tako.
> 
> *Nana_banana* ja ti nisam išla kod pravnika jer sam sama pravnik i radim u odvj. društvu pa mi je kolegica iz ureda napisala potvrdu, ali mislim da se to može obaviti isti dan, jer je nas psihologica nakog razgovora pitala da li nas treba odvesti do pravnika. Isto, kad sam zvala na Šalatu za termin kod psihologa, sestra me pitala i za pravnika, pa mislim da će ti ona sve reći preko telefona.
> 
> Ako neko zapne s pravnikom, mogu mu pomoći vezano za potvrde.


Evo ja sam jučer friško zvala Šalatu pa ću informacije podijeliti s vama...
Rekli su mi da za psihijatra trebamo donijeti dvije uputnice. Jedna za MM, a druga za mene. Uputnicu možete zatražiti i od doktora opće prakse. 
Ja sam naručena za 26.5. kod dr. Ladika.

Nakon toga sestra mi je dala broj da nazovem pravnika i da se naručim za isti datum. Čim sam nazvala, javila mi se jako ljubazna Ljiljana Horvat koja me odmah pitala kad sam naručena kod psihijatra i rekla mi da dođem sat vremena prije do nje.  Za nju ne treba nikakva uputnica ni ništa.

----------


## Sela

Bok curke evo mene s dobrim vjestima.Jajna stanica se vec kupa s deckima u bazenceku,mozda joj koji da pusu... :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: (hihi ja si to tak zamisljam,e jesam šaško)No dosta sale.Dakle,nadjena je stanica i ako bu se ok,u cetvrtak sam mama na privremenom radu :Klap:

----------


## suzzie2

> Bok curke evo mene s dobrim vjestima.Jajna stanica se vec kupa s deckima u bazenceku,mozda joj koji da pusu...(hihi ja si to tak zamisljam,e jesam šaško)No dosta sale.Dakle,nadjena je stanica i ako bu se ok,u cetvrtak sam mama na privremenom radu


 :Klap:  Navijamo za dečke u bazenu!

----------


## ivana78

> Ja jesam ponavljač, ali su mi rekli da moram svu papirijadu skupiti bez obzira...nije mi to baš , ali ne vrijedi se s rogatima bosti!


  Hej draga Osijek, koliko sam shvatila od ranije ti jesi ponavljač, ali kada si prvi put bila u postupku nije još vrijedio ovaj novi "zakon" pa ovu dokumentaciju koju sada trebao onda im nisi dostavila! Vjerovatno to sestra u P. nije odmah skužila, ali kada dođeš u P. na prvi ultrazvuk sigurno će te pitati da li imaš: 
- potvrdu psihijatra/psihologa 
-potvrdu pravnika 
-nalaz HIV, hepatitis A,B,C za tebe i muža
-kopija vjenčanog lista (ne stariji od 6 mjeseci)
-kopija osobnih iskaznica
ako to ne budeš imala, reći će ti da doneseš do transfera 100%.
Pa eto htjela sam ti reći da ako to nemaš bolje laganini pripremaj, nego da se  :Shock: 
 :Bye:  :Bye:  :Bye:

----------


## Sanjička

Sela,drzim figeee  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:  !!!!!!!Neka se dobro okupaju!!!!

Ide li netko mozda 05.05. ide u Petrovu?Ja idem na UZV!!!!!Pa da popijemo koju kavicu i druskamo se!!!! :Klap:

----------


## ZAUZETA

Tlatinčica  :Love: ,   samo ti pripremaj energiju za 5. mj.

----------


## sanja1

Sela držim fige da u labu bude ludo i nezaboravno,ma ulovit će ona jednog malca :Laughing: .
Tlatincice draga bit će sad u 5mj.,ništa ti ne brini :Yes: .
Ja sam u Petrovoj 3.5. u 10:30 pa ako će netko biti tamo neka javi :Grin: .

----------


## Sela

Hvala vam puce na dobrim zeljama,za sad je sve po planu..ET u cetvrtak.*Sanjicka* bilo mi je drago upoznati te,jako si simpaticna osoba pa se nadam da cemo se sretati ..Sretno ti na folikulometrijama,neka folikulic buja ko tartuf!! :Laughing:

----------


## Sela

*Tlatincice* zao mi zbog negativnog testa..Samo budi uporna... :Smile:

----------


## Snekica

Evo i ja krenula danas sa prvim UZV, slijedeći u četvrtak, pa se nadamo prvomajskoj punkciji. Nadamo se da će ovaj prirodnjak biti dobitni, a ako ne bude, imamo termin u 9.mj. Ako je netko tamo u četvrtak, nek se javi!  :Bye:

----------


## tlatincica

Hvala vam cure  :Kiss: 
Sela, hvala na dobrim vjestima, stvarno mi je trebalo- a tebi želim dobar tulum u petrijevom bazenu  :Dancing Fever:  :Dancing Fever:  

Ja sam se jučer zaletila na Medvednicu dobro se iznojila, uživala u  miru i ptičicama i danas sam već skroz dobro.

Snekica, sad ti nastavljaš sa dobrim vjestima  :Klap:  - obavještavaj nas.

A u petom i šestom mjesecu ludnica u Petrovoj! Trudnice, pikalice, čekalice.... au!!!  :Sing:

----------


## Snekica

> Snekica, sad ti nastavljaš sa dobrim vjestima  - obavještavaj nas.
> A u petom i šestom mjesecu ludnica u Petrovoj! Trudnice, pikalice, čekalice.... au!!!


Nadam se da ću sve obradovati! 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za mene! hihihi :Laughing:  :Laughing:  :Laughing: 

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ naravno i za sve vas! :Heart:

----------


## Snekica

Tlatinčice, jaka si ti! A u 5.mj, i tebi ćemo ponovno ~~~~~~~~ i za tebe  :Very Happy:

----------


## Sanjička

*Sela* i mani je drago da smo se upoznale i nadam se da cemo se druziti,cuti,vidati....Jos jednom sretno sutra na transfericu i obavjestavaj nas!Ja se javim kad saznam kako napreduje moj folikulic!!!!!

----------


## osijek

> Hej draga Osijek, koliko sam shvatila od ranije ti jesi ponavljač, ali kada si prvi put bila u postupku nije još vrijedio ovaj novi "zakon" pa ovu dokumentaciju koju sada trebao onda im nisi dostavila! Vjerovatno to sestra u P. nije odmah skužila, ali kada dođeš u P. na prvi ultrazvuk sigurno će te pitati da li imaš: 
> - potvrdu psihijatra/psihologa 
> -potvrdu pravnika 
> -nalaz HIV, hepatitis A,B,C za tebe i muža
> -kopija vjenčanog lista (ne stariji od 6 mjeseci)
> -kopija osobnih iskaznica
> ako to ne budeš imala, reći će ti da doneseš do transfera 100%.
> Pa eto htjela sam ti reći da ako to nemaš bolje laganini pripremaj, nego da se


 Ma znam ja da ja to sve trebam, danas sam baš išla pustiti si malo krv  :Laughing: i kod pravnika, a sutra idem kod psihića.
Jedva čekam da krene taj 5. mj. i dođe M pa da se krenem bockati...izgleda ćemo svi biti od prilike u isto vrijem u petrovoj.

----------


## Sela

Bok zene i djevojke!!Danas obavili moj dragi iliti MM i ja,psiholosko i pravno savjetovanje na Šalati!Ne znam jel to jos zanima Nanu_bananu ili ako ima koja buduca kadetkinja koja ce to prolaziti-evo par mojih zapazanja i putokaza..Dakle,savjetovanje je u zgradI Klinike za uho,grlo,nos i pedijatriju(mi bili naruceni u 9 ujutro),cim udjete,popnete se par stepenica i odmah lijevo ,nasuprot saltera informacija,su vrata na kojima pise Klinika za psiholosku medicinu.Popnete se na prvi kat i stanete u red na prijemnom salteru s desne strane.Mi cekali 10ak minuta.dali smo sestri uputnice i zdrav.iskaznice(ne treba iskaznica dopunskog osiguranjai  i ne placa se nikakva participacija-ja imala sifru 97,a MM 31) te je zena otvorila 2 kartona i uputila nas dr.Ladiki lijevo u hodnik.Sam razgovor s dr.Ladika je bio vrlo ugodan i opusten;pitala nas o dosadasnjim iskustvima u MPO,o dosadasnjem zdravstvenom statusu,o nasem misljenju zasto nam je potrebna MPO,interesirala ju je moja evaluacija boli kod punkcije radi neke njene statistike i to je trajalo 20ak minuta te smo se rastali u ugodnom ozracju uz njenu opasku da joj se u slucaju potrebe uvijek mozemo obratiti mimo klinike za pomoc..Kao sto je rekla Suzzie..Odmah smo se uputili do Upravne zgrade koja je 100tinjak metara dalje preko puta medicinskog fakulteta,na porti predali osobne iskaznice i odmah u hodniku s desna je ured pravnice Horvat.Ona je mlada,simpaticna i nadasve spontana.Trazila nas je ovjerenu izjavu o vanbracnoj zajednici sto mi nismo imali jer nam nije naglaseno da za pravno savjetovanje treba,no obecavsi da ce mo joj je faxirati,dala nam je i pravni blagoslov.AMEN. Jos nije bilo 10 sati,a mi smo bili gotovi sa svime.Eto sve za ljubav naseg ministarstva zdravstva!!!!!S tim potvrdama jedan smo korak blize stimuliranom ciklusu u lipnju(ako ce trebati,jer sam sad u prirodnjaku :Very Happy: )...Jos krvna grupa i HIV,hepatitis i WAR i mi na konju!!!!Pusa Petrovke :Wink:  :Wink:

----------


## Sela

*Osijek* pozdrav i tebi,imas moju potporu i vibrice..Apsolutno ti se divim zbog sveg sto si prosla,a tako smireno i hrabro zvuce tvoji postovi...Zelim ti uspjeh u 5.mj. iznad svega..

----------


## osijek

*Sela* hvala na vibricama tebi, a i svim ostalim curama sve skupa ste mi velika podrška.
Znaš onu narodnu pametnu " što te ne ubije to te ojača", a valjda ima neke istine u tim poslovicama. :Rolling Eyes: 
Ma samo da ja uspijem danas riješiti i psihijatra i da sam gotova sa tom bezvrednom papirijadom, a onda na pravi posao  :Klap: .
Cure svima vam držim fige da uspijete što prije i da se sve skupa počnemo družiti na nekom drugom forumu, recimo nekih neispavanih mama. :Grin:

----------


## suzzie2

Čini mi se kao da nas stvarno dosta ima koje počinjemo u 5. i 6. mjesecu s postupcima i to me veseli, naravno i iz sebičnih razloga jer ću imati s kime podijeliti muke čekanja!  :Kiss: 

Držim nam svim fige i da ćemo podići prosjek uspješnosti u Petrovoj!!!   :Yes:

----------


## tlatincica

Sela vidim 8 stanični je!!!  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:  i još 5 puta tako!!!! 
Bravo!
Uživaj i mazi tibicu  :Smile:

----------


## Snekica

> Sela vidim 8 stanični je!!!    i još 5 puta tako!!!! 
> Bravo!
> Uživaj i mazi tibicu


*X*

----------


## Snekica

Btw, prijavljujem prvomajsku punkciju! :Very Happy:

----------


## Sela

Da,curke,zaista sam danas bila van sebe od srece ali dalek me put jos ceka(treba prozivjeti 14 dana)a i ako malo ukljucim mozak,sansice su ispod 10 posto ..Ali svejedno,uzivam u osjecaju da se nesto moje malo i od MM spojilo u ljubavi i zaiskrilo zivotom..*Snekica* krasno!!Bit ce to pravi praznik!!!Koliki ti je folikulic bio danas? :Heart:

----------


## nana_banana

Sela, hvala ti na podrobnim informacijama  :Shy kiss: 

Vidim da ma puno cura koje su u 5 i 6 mjesecu i svima vam držim velke fige i nadam se da ćemo imati puno pluseva. Vrijeme je da se i nama konačno osmijehne sreća.

----------


## sanja1

Sela,Snekica bravo cure :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: ,bit će pluseva sigurna sam :Klap: .

----------


## Snekica

Sela, folikul 17, endometrij 9,9. Ako nisam krivo zapamtila jer su mi svi papiri na klinici. Za folikul sam sigurna. Večeras u 22.00 štoperica i gaaaaas! :Laughing: 
Držim ti fige do bete, a nakon toga skačemo od sreće!!! Nisam skužila kvalitetu tvog zametka, sorry malo sam danas off... :Yes:

----------


## Snekica

Sanja1, ovaj ciklus smo mi na redu!

----------


## tlatincica

Uh Snekice, super zvuči! 
Što drugo da kažem nego- sretan ti prvi maj!  :Grin: 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## osijek

Curke sretno! Držim fige za betu, za punkciju.....

----------


## tlatincica

:Confused: 

16 dan nakon AIHa ja još nisam dobila m.
Jučer test- neobičan, donja crta se pojavila ali skroooz dolje.
Jutros test- negativan.
Boli me sve- jajnici, trbuh, bubrezi, prepone, kukovi... Ne odjednom  :Grin:  nego naizmjence. PMS x 5.
Mislim da cu predvecer skočiti do nekog privatnika i ipak provjeriti betu. Da imam miran vikend.

----------


## suzzie2

Tlatinčice držim fige da je to dobar znak! Testovi za trudnoću mogu biti lažno negativni, ali ne i lažno pozitivni (osim ako si uzimala nešto što sadrži hcg). Zato ti fino provjeri betu da budeš mirna! 

Ja sam danas dala i posljednju kap krvi (mislim zadnje pretrage), imam sve papire i sad jedva čekam pravu akciju!  :Very Happy:   još samo da dođe menstruacija...  :Mad:  6. mjesec here we come!

M kljukam raznoraznim vitaminima i sl. tako da njegovi momci budu što privlačniji mojim curama! :Razz:

----------


## Sela

Mantram  za tebe *Tlatincice*!!!!Da,da,provjeriti betu obavezno!!!*Sneki* folikulic savrsen,endo fantastican,drzim palceve za sutra da punkcijica prodje ko vodu piti...da se nadje curica-stanica..Ajme same umanjenice..i ja pocela tepati :Grin: Nas embrij bio 8-stanicni,rekla biologica da ih je sve razveselio ujutro svojom kvalitetom..sad podrobnije mi nista nije rekla ali koliko sam shvatila nije bilo fragmentacija,i nije se izrazila u postotku..MM se popravio nalaz pa nas pitala sto je uzimao;nista,samo ogromne kolicine voca(ja vec neko vrijeme zivim na jabukama,a on je poceo odnedavno radit si smoothiese od raznoraznog voca).*Suzzie* hocemo li se hrabriti u lipnju u cekaoni?

----------


## tlatincica

> Tlatinčice držim fige da je to dobar znak! Testovi za trudnoću mogu biti lažno negativni, ali ne i lažno pozitivni (osim ako si uzimala nešto što sadrži hcg).


Pila sam utriće dok sam bila na poslu. Higijenski razlozi. Možda je to utjecalo? Folna? Nemam pojma. Al je test bio fakat čudan. 




> Zato ti fino provjeri betu da budeš mirna!


Htjela, al nitko ne radi- predpraznično raspoloženje.  :Razz: 




> Ja sam danas dala i posljednju kap krvi (mislim zadnje pretrage), imam sve papire i sad jedva čekam pravu akciju!   još samo da dođe menstruacija... 6. mjesec here we come!


Ti, ja, *Sela* držim fige da ćeš se samo trudnički ceriti  :Grin: 
Tko je još lipanjka?




> M kljukam raznoraznim vitaminima i sl. tako da njegovi momci budu što privlačniji mojim curama!


Što mu daješ? Da i ja svog našopam  :Wink:

----------


## Snekica

Hvala, cure! Valjda ćemo uspijeti isčupati je i postati na spoj sa puuuuuuno dečkiju!
Sela, super embrij! Ma biti će sve ok, vidjeti ćeš, i za tebe ću kao i za jednu moju frendicu vrištati od sreće kad javiš betu!!! Naravno, i za sve ostale, da se ne uvrijede! :Heart: 
Tlatinčice, samo ti mazi svoju stomačić, u ponedjeljak čekamo tvoju betu! Nego, zašto je već nisi vadila??? :Shock:

----------


## tlatincica

Prijavljujem m  :Sad:  
Neizvjesnost je grozna stvar.

Sredinom mjeseca idem na dogovor sa docom pa u nove pobjede.

Snekice sretno danas  :Smile:

----------


## Snekica

Tlatinčice  :Love: 

mi smo prošli punkciju i sve je bilo dobro dok mi sestra nije rekla da je bila negativna! :Shock:  U folikulu nije bilo stanice...  :Sad:  Sad smo u velikom razmišljanju da odmorimo do 09.mjeseca kad imamo dogovoreni stimulirani. Možda se stvarno malo odmorimo od svega!

----------


## Snekica

onako usput da vam kažem, uspjeli smo maaalo popraviti spermiogram. još smo za ICSI ali ipak je bolje! možda ga u međuvremenu još poboljšamo pa bude i kućna radinost! ...ipak ide ljeto...

----------


## sanja1

Snekica baš mi je žao da je folikul bio prazan ali super je što ste uspjeli popraviti spermiogram.
Tlatincice :Love: .

----------


## tlatincica

Eh Snekice, baš mi je žao  :Sad: 
Imaš pravo: ljeto dolazi, vitamini se piju, do 9og mjeseca nije puno vremena ali da se puno napraviti  :Wink: 

Sanja1 ti sutra krećeš sa folikulometrijom?

----------


## sanja1

Ne,sutra idem po ljekove iako sam to trebala obavit u 4.mj. ali sam morala čekati da vidim dali mi je otišla cista i na svu sreću je,tako da sutra uzimam hormone a za nekih 15 dana bi trebala počet sa pikanjem.

----------


## osijek

počela je neka akcija u petrovoj!
dali netko zna dali se doc. K vratio sa bolovanja?
*Tlatinčica*, *Snekica*  :Love: .

----------


## suzzie2

*Tlatinčice* žao mi je što nije uspjelo ovaj put, ali mi ne odustajemo zar ne? Držim fige za trudničko cerenje!  :Very Happy:  

*Sela* definitivno se hrabrimo u lipnju! 

*Osijek* čini mi se da si i ti uskoro na redu?

Držim fige svima!

----------


## Sanjička

Jos malo i guzvica u petrovoj pocinje i nadam se da ce nam svima biti sretno!!!I trudilicama i cekalicama..... :Klap: 
*Sela* drzim fige !!!!!

----------


## suzzie2

> *Sela* definitivno se hrabrimo u lipnju!


*Sela* oprosti  :Embarassed: , totalno sam smotana ! Zapravo se nadam da se ne vidimo u lipnju! Držim fige za veliku betu (u svibnju)!!!!

----------


## osijek

*Suzzie2* Ja čekam M svaki dan, a nadam se najkasnije do 10.0g pa da krenem s bockanjem!

----------


## suzzie2

> *Suzzie2* Ja čekam M svaki dan, a nadam se najkasnije do 10.0g pa da krenem s bockanjem!


Ajme, imam osjećaj da će ovo biti predobar svibanj i lipanj!  :Klap:  Baš me hvata neka pozitiva (a inače sam jaaaako relana osoba)! 

Ja sam u Petrovoj 13.05. pa ako je još netko tamo u to vrijeme...bilo bi mi drago da odemo na kavicu!

----------


## sanja1

Evo mene iz Petrove,naš dr.K nam se vratio i radi punom parom.Hormoni su kod mene sad samo čekam m pa se pridružujem pikalicama :Very Happy: .

----------


## tlatincica

Opa, al će biti sretanja po hodnicima  :Wink: 
Sanja1 jesi dobila injekcije? 
Osijek ti si rekla da trebaju 3 uputnice da bi se odmah lijekovi dobili a meni sestra na telefon kaže da treba za bolničko liječenje i specijalistička... 

Ja sam 12-og in da house  :Cool:

----------


## sanja1

Dobila sam injekcije i trebaju ti 2 uputnice,za bolničko lječenje i spec.pregled.inače bila je totalna gužvancija,čekala sam skoro 2 sata jer je bilo puuuuuno trudnica za našeg dr.K,ja se nadam da su to mpo trudnice. :Wink:

----------


## Sela

> mi smo prošli punkciju i sve je bilo dobro dok mi sestra nije rekla da je bila negativna! U folikulu nije bilo stanice...  Sad smo u velikom razmišljanju da odmorimo do 09.mjeseca kad imamo dogovoreni stimulirani. Možda se stvarno malo odmorimo od svega!


Hej *Snekica* tek sad vidim kojim rezultatom ti prosla punkcija..i ne mogu vjerovati..bas mi je krivo zbog tebe..Ali mozda se akumulira ono najbolje za rujan!!!!!!Bit ces puna snage,zdrave energije,psihofizicki obnovljena nakon ljeta i nema nista drugo doli BINGA!!!!!!PUSA

----------


## Sela

> *Sela* oprosti , totalno sam smotana ! Zapravo se nadam da se ne vidimo u lipnju! Držim fige za veliku betu (u svibnju)!!!!


Nemas brige,pa ja sam te navela svojim pitanjem na taj put!!Nije da se ne nadam nicemu od ovog prirodnjaka,ali stimulirani lipanj je ipak stimulirani lipanj,vece moje nade utkane su  u taj ciklus...Pusa :Heart:

----------


## Sela

> Dobila sam injekcije i trebaju ti 2 uputnice,za bolničko lječenje i spec.pregled.inače bila je totalna gužvancija,čekala sam skoro 2 sata jer je bilo puuuuuno trudnica za našeg dr.K,ja se nadam da su to mpo trudnice.


*Sanja1* u koje doba si bila tamo?Ja mislila sutra izbjeci guzve pa oko 11 doc ili kasnije..Meni je receno doci se naruciti za pregled prije postupka,ti si odmah dobila injekcije???

----------


## Sela

> *Suzzie2* Ja čekam M svaki dan, a nadam se najkasnije do 10.0g pa da krenem s bockanjem!


Neka ta M sretno dodje i da to mucno pikanje bude cemu!!!!!!Puno srece!!!!!!!

----------


## Sela

Eto,ja se ne javljam danima i sad to moram odmah nadoknaditi desetostruko..Ljuta sam na sebe sto ne mirujem koliko bih trebala,ljuta sam na sebe sto me uopce nema kod kuce,landram ,pijem kave,nahodavam simo,nahodavam tamo,bila sam neki dan na TRANSFUZIJSKOJ MEDICINI sa dragim,pa po drugo misljenje(taj zadnji famozni dokument koji mi je nedostajao da bi sve bilo po Milinovicu),..i sto da ocekujem od moje mrvice..ocekujem puno,ali opet kao da zaboravljam na nju,pomirila sam se sa rezultatom jer ako i ne uspijemo ovaj put,velika utjeha ce mi biti taj lipanjski stimulirani IVF.Danas mi 4dnt,lagani osjeti pikanja i probadanja su iza mene,takodjer i unutarnji osjet kao da imam M danas nije tako izrazen..Osula sam se pristicima oko usta i brade i sve mi to ne mirisi na dobro..Ma sto bude,bude...Ali definitivno mi nista nije kao u prvom prirodnom IVFu.. cak sam i manje sam napuhnuta..Eto,sretno svima!!!!

----------


## Snekica

*Sela,* možda ti je to ipak znak da ćeš za 9 mjeseci u rukama držati malenog miša ili mišicu! Možda se iznenadiš...jaaaaaaaaaaako ugodno! Držim ti fige za sretan ishod i trocifrenu betu!  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## Sela

Ah *Sneki* ali da si i ti tu negdje bilo bi mi draze,ali kao sto rekoh,vjerujem u tvoj postupak u rujnu da ce biti dobitni nakon sto upijes svu pozitivnu energiju ljeta i kad se tvoje tijelo preporodi i pomladi....Najljepse zelje velike kao n e b o

----------


## Sela

> Jos malo i guzvica u petrovoj pocinje i nadam se da ce nam svima biti sretno!!!I trudilicama i cekalicama.....
> *Sela* drzim fige !!!!!


Sanjicka hvala ti na zeljama!!Kako mi ti stojis?U kojem si stadiju postupka?Jel se blizi punkcija?

----------


## tlatincica

Sela, ko da sebe čitam: još u postupku a već razmišlja o slijedećem  :Nope: 
Kolegice, možete li se molim vas koncentrirati na ono što se sad događa?  :Grin: 
Nadamo se tvojoj velikoj beti bez obzira na prištiće!

----------


## Sela

*Tlatincice* sto da se radi?? :Smile: Sasava sam sto gradi..Medjutim ovaj osjecaj je nesto novo za mene-biti opusten cekajuci betu :Shock:  :Shock:

----------


## sanja1

Sela draga ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~da taj drukčiji osjećaj znači pozitivnu tetu betu :Very Happy: .Meni je ovo bio naručeni pregled pred postupak tako da sam odmah dobila i injekcije,ja sam tamo bila od 10:30 do cc 12:30,baš je bila gužva ali ne mora značiti da je to tako uvijek :Wink: .

----------


## ZAUZETA

haj, komadi,  kakvo je stanje za doći na red kod dr. K? Jel poćeo raditi ili još ga mjenjaju? Zvalal bi sutra pa me zanima otprilike koliko ću čekati, tjedan, dva? * Sanja1*,  kada krećeš sa pikanjem?
Danas bila u Vili na histeroskopiji, čovjek uveo spravu, a unutra nema polipa a ni ciste. :0  Sad ću još otići svom gin u srijedu, ali moram i u Petrovu skoro dok me ne zaborave skroz.  Pozz

----------


## sanja1

Krećem za nekih 10-dana,ciklusi su mi od 25-30 dana pa neunam točno,ali tu negdje.Ti si se sad konačno rješila polipa i cista,ali ako sam dobro shvatila same su se povukle i prije zahvata ili...No u svakom slučaju sad trk u Petrovu i naručit se,dr.K se vratio,mislim da ako objasniš situaciju nećeš dugo čekati :Yes: .

----------


## osijek

*Tlatinčica* mislim da je Ivana rekla da treba tri uputnice, ja sam isto kad sam išla po lijekove imala 2. Jednu za spec. pregled i jednu za bolničko bez datuma.
*Sanja 1* ja i ti čemo nekako u isto vrijeme krenuti i sa pikanjem, da barem imam društvo kad budemo krenuli na folikumetriju. Ja sam prošli mjesec M imala 07., a ciklusi su 30-35 dana pa to taman tako nekako ispadne za cca 10 dana pikanje!
Baš mi je drago da se doc. K vratio, sad sam nekako mirnija, znači sve je spremno samo se nas čeka, mi čemo svi grupno u postupak!!!

----------


## tlatincica

Isprike  :Embarassed:

----------


## ZAUZETA

http://www.vecernji.hr/vijesti/budu-...-clanak-134870   Malo me strah tih njihovih statistika

----------


## ZAUZETA

Daa,  navodno nije bilo ni ciste ni polipa,  vidjet ću sutra kod svog gina

----------


## Sanjička

> Sanjicka hvala ti na zeljama!!Kako mi ti stojis?U kojem si stadiju postupka?Jel se blizi punkcija?


Ej,Sela moja,ja ti sutra tek krecem sa folikulometrijom.Moram priznati da se bas veselim da se pokrece nesto jer mi je malo dosta cekanja!!!!

----------


## Sela

Ajde super,ima da ovaj ciklus bude BINGO :Klap: Ja na izlasku iz kuce,uputila se u Petrovu,nosim prve papire i uputnice pa da me sestra Irena naruci za pregled,idem kasno da ne naletim na guzvu,ipak je ovo samo narucivanje...

----------


## ZAUZETA

Da li je potrebno da i MM ima potvrdu posebnu od psihijatra, malo prisluškivala na tel dok sam čekala sestru da me narući pa mi se nekako učinilo da traži i od M potvrdu.  Ja sam išla sa njim na moju uputnicu ali nitko nije tražio da uđemo oboje nego samo ja

----------


## sanja1

Osijek da bar budemo skupa :Very Happy: . :Grin:

----------


## suzzie2

> Da li je potrebno da i MM ima potvrdu posebnu od psihijatra, malo prisluškivala na tel dok sam čekala sestru da me narući pa mi se nekako učinilo da traži i od M potvrdu. Ja sam išla sa njim na moju uputnicu ali nitko nije tražio da uđemo oboje nego samo ja


*Zauzeta* a šta ti piše na potvrdi koju si dobila? 
Mi smo išli oboje ali dobili smo jednu potvrdu koja se odnosi i na mene i na mm, odnosno nas kao par.
Ako se tvoja potvrda odnosi na oboje, onda nema potrebe da tm ide još jednom. 
Cure koje ste bile kod psihologa, ispravite me ako griješim.

----------


## Sela

Ma,samo jedna potvrda se dobije za oboje,navedeni ste kao par....nadam se.Malo je cudno da si samo ti ZAUZETA ulazila u ordinaciju,pa provjeri jel je na potvrdi napisano i muzevo ime..

----------


## Sela

*Sanjicka* javi sutra kako je bilo na ultrachu i kakva je situacija?

----------


## Sanjička

> ZAUZETA prvotno napisa  
> Da li je potrebno da i MM ima potvrdu posebnu od psihijatra, malo prisluškivala na tel dok sam čekala sestru da me narući pa mi se nekako učinilo da traži i od M potvrdu. Ja sam išla sa njim na moju uputnicu ali nitko nije tražio da uđemo oboje nego samo ja


MMi ja kad smo isli bili smo bas kod psihijatra i morali smo imati zasebne uputnice i tako smo dobili i zasebne potvrde.Ali to je bilo jos prosle godine kad je to sve krenulo.Mogli smo ici gdje smo htjeli bilo je bitno jedino da dobijemo potvrde.

Da li sada Petrova ima organizirano gdje se ide kod pravnika i psihologa/psihijatra?Jer vidim da svi idete kod istih!!!

----------


## Sanjička

> SELA prvotno napisa
> Sanjicka javi sutra kako je bilo na ultrachu i kakva je situacija?


Hocu,javim se !!!Drzi fige da bude sve super i da krecemo.Malo me frkica!!!!!

----------


## sanja1

Sanjička sretno sutra :Yes: .evo ti malo~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## ksena28

curke, vi koje niste došle do transfera nakon uvođenja ovog zakona -  pobrojimo se

http://forum.roda.hr/threads/55519-m...e-POBROJIMO-SE

----------


## osijek

*sanja 1* držim fige da se poklopimo.
*Zauzeta* ja i MM smo išli zajedno sa dvije uputnice i dobili jednu potvrdu na kojoj piše supružnici ja i MM.....

----------


## Sanjička

*Sanja1* hvala na vibricama!!!!!Moram priznati da su mi dobro dosle.Bila sam malo preplasena i na kraju ne znam tocno sta ce biti.
10-i d.c. endometrij: 4,5     folikul lijevo 9,6

Pitala sam da li to znaci da ce nesto biti,kaze da jos nista ne moze reci.U petak ponovno UZV.
Sta je dobro za endometrij piti da se zadeblja jace?I da li to mogu sad pocet ili ??
Pomoooooooc !!!!!!!

----------


## Sanjička

*Sela* nalazi jos nisu gotovi,cim budu javim ti!!!!!

----------


## tlatincica

> Pitala sam da li to znaci da ce nesto biti,kaze da jos nista ne moze reci.U petak ponovno UZV.
> Sta je dobro za endometrij piti da se zadeblja jace?I da li to mogu sad pocet ili ??
> Pomoooooooc !!!!!!!


Možda u zadnji čas, ali nikad nije kasno!
Probaj sok od friške cikle i ananas (prokrvljenost), kreći se po friškom zraku- sve što ti padne na pamet da cirkulacija jače proradi. 

Svima ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Sanjička

*Tlatincica*  hvala ti!!!!! A sta je sa andolima?Cula sam i za njih da je dobro ali nekako se ne usudim. :Smile:

----------


## suzzie2

> *Tlatincica* hvala ti!!!!! A sta je sa andolima?Cula sam i za njih da je dobro ali nekako se ne usudim.


*Sanjička* Andol100 je isto dobar za prokrvljenost. Ja sam ga pila po preporuci liječnika upravo zbog toga.

----------


## Sela

> *Sela* nalazi jos nisu gotovi,cim budu javim ti!!!!!


Draga,nemas brigu,sad sam se vec primirila,kad bude bit ce.

----------


## Sela

> *Sanjička* Andol100 je isto dobar za prokrvljenost. Ja sam ga pila po preporuci liječnika upravo zbog toga.


I ja ga pijem zbog prokrvljenosti jedan da dan.Ali takodjer sam cula da je izvrstan sok od cikle i ananas za blitz efekte,samo bi se trebala maltene šopati njime,ali za vlastitu dobrobit cemo sve uciniti zar ne?

----------


## sanja1

Sok od cikle,ananas,andol 100,i šetnjica,s tim da se sokom od cikle doslovno naljevaj i bit će nekih pomaka,ma mora bit :Yes: .Mi svi navijamo za tvoj endometrij :Grin: .

----------


## Sela

*Sanja1* jel se pije zdravac?

----------


## Sanjička

Hvala cure,danas cu se napiti i najesti i u petak mora da se zadeblja......

----------


## Sela

Hoce,hoce..Sigurna sam da ce se u petak vidjeti pomak.

----------


## Sela

Sanjicka,sad sam procitala tvoje prve postove pa mi je jasnija situacija,sorry kaj sam te davila pitanjima u poruci :Embarassed:

----------


## Sanjička

Ma daj molim te,kaj bi me gnjavila!!!Nije mi bilo jasno kaj nije jasno,hahahaha!!!!!
Bitno da smo se mi skuzile......

----------


## sanja1

O Sela moja draga naveliko,mm i ja piškimo samo zdravac :Laughing: ,hvala ti još jednom kaj si mi rekla gdje ga ima jer ja ga nikako nisam mogla naći :Wink: .

----------


## Sela

Aj aj kaj se bubrezi budu procistili... :Smile:

----------


## tlatincica

Di ga ima? I ja bih  :Mljac: 
Može i na pp

----------


## sanja1

Na Dolcu,dolje gdje su mlječni proizvodi u jednoj biljnoj apoteci,navodno je zdravac odličan za problem neplodnosti,ne škodi probat :Yes: .

----------


## Sela

Da,i tamo radi jedna fina gospodja s kojom se moze krasno razgovarati o svim mogucim biljkama i preparatima,zaista je strucna i educirana,a nije prepotentna kao neke magistre.

----------


## tlatincica

Kak ste brze!  :Shock:  
Fala! :Grin:

----------


## suzzie2

> Na Dolcu,dolje gdje su mlječni proizvodi u jednoj biljnoj apoteci,navodno je zdravac odličan za problem neplodnosti,ne škodi probat.


A za što točno bude zdravac (i što je to), odnosno koje rezultate daje. Ja sam totalni neznalica u pogledu te prirodne medicine (ili alternative)  :Confused:

----------


## Sela

A cuj,zdravac,iliti pastirska iglica dio je terapije travara Tesica ali moze se piti i sam,raznorazni travari ga preporucuju iz sveg srca..kao lijeci neplodnost,stabilizira hormone,itd..Ali ne smije ga se piti vise od 2 do 3 case dnevno jer sadrzi,radij cini mi se...

----------


## sanja1

E sad nisam ni ja neki osobiti specijalac za to,ali silom prilika čovjek svašta nauči.dakle zdravac je crvena pelargonija(geranium robertianum),ja pročitala da je on odličan za neplodnost po preporuci dr.Braus(ili tako nešto) a čovjek je navodno stručnjak za lječenje biljem(po njegovim dijetama ljudi se čak izlječe od karcinoma).on piše da zdravac trebaju piti oba partnera,i da se vrlo brzo vide rezultati jer zdravac ima u sebi neka ulja(nemogu se točno sjetit kako se zovu)koja odlično djeluju i na muški i na ženski reproduktivni sustav.eto to je to što ja znam o njemu,nadam se da sam bar malo pomogla :Klap: .

----------


## sanja1

Opa Sela u isto vrijeme. :Wink:

----------


## Sela

Angazirane smo,nema sto :Grin:

----------


## suzzie2

*Sela i Sanja1* stvarno ste brze  :Klap: !
Osobno sam spremna sve probati, ali nekako sam ipak skeptična, jer da je tako jednostavno... valjda bi i doktori to preporučili?!

Jel koja od vas to pila i jel bilo rezultata?

----------


## sanja1

Evo ja upravo pijuckam svoju dnevnu dozu zdravca :Grin: .

----------


## sanja1

Mm i ja smo tek počeli ali sam na nekim drugim forumima vidjela da je bilo rezultata. :Razz:

----------


## Sela

Ja pijem vec cca 2 mjeseca,mm ne jer je protiv svega i svacega,tezak je malo,al zato sam ja otvorena na sve i sva.Nece sigurno skoditi ,cak je i ukusan,nije gorak,brzo se naviknes na njegov okus.O rezultatima jos ne mogu pricati,ne znam hoce li ih biti,a ako ce ih biti onda sigurno nece samo od toga jer ja uzimam dosta toga,blue-green klamath algae redovno vec godinu dana(za rejuvenizaciju i jacanje vlastitih maticnih stanica),pa shatavari(ayurvedski tonik za zene),a o folnoj,maticnoj mlijeci itd nema smisla trositi rijeci-to je pod default.

----------


## Sela

> Evo ja upravo pijuckam svoju dnevnu dozu zdravca.


Čin-čin!!

----------


## suzzie2

*Sanja1* držim fige da pomogne..a ja ću se malo pozabaviti time jer zvuči zanimljivo! Iako, u vrijeme dok smo još išli u ciljane odnose, pila sam vrkutu i macinu travu..tada nažalost, iako sam bila disciplinirana, s time i u kombinaciji s klomifenom uopće nisam reagirala! Tada sam se i prestala zamarati prirodnim lijekovima...ali ovo vrijedi malo istražiti. U svakom slučaju, ako je prirodno, odmoći ne može! 

U svakom slučaju hvala na informacijama :Smile: !

----------


## suzzie2

> Ja pijem vec cca 2 mjeseca,mm ne jer je protiv svega i svacega,tezak je malo,al zato sam ja otvorena na sve i sva.Nece sigurno skoditi ,cak je i ukusan,nije gorak,brzo se naviknes na njegov okus.O rezultatima jos ne mogu pricati,ne znam hoce li ih biti,a ako ce ih biti onda sigurno nece samo od toga jer ja uzimam dosta toga,blue-green klamath algae redovno vec godinu dana(za rejuvenizaciju i jacanje vlastitih maticnih stanica),pa shatavari(ayurvedski tonik za zene),a o folnoj,maticnoj mlijeci itd nema smisla trositi rijeci-to je pod default.


*Sela* svaka čast...ja jedva popijem Prenatal! 

A mm je isti kao tvoj...iako sad nakon toliko vremena, da mene smiri, počeo je uzimati Omegu3, selen i vitaminE...rezultate čekamo...slijedeći tjedan novi spermiogram!

----------


## Sela

Dbrjtr,Petrovke,ima li sto novoga,pisite,*Sanjicka*  jel pijes sok od cikle??

----------


## osijek

Joj ja se spremam baciti na sok od ananasa, to sam i zadnji put pila, ali ne baš dugo, čak kad sam krenila na folikumetriju nisam uopće više pila, a svejedno je endometrij bio ok! Ali ipak ću malo pijuckati ili malo svježeg popapati nije na odmet samo baš mi i ne štima taj sok jer mi je presladak, a ja nisam ljubitelj slatkog. :Razz:

----------


## taca70

Curice, obratite malo paznju na ovaj link i razmislite http://forum.roda.hr/threads/55534-I...es-na-Plitvice!. Znate vec onu: djela govore vise od rijeci, a sada nemamo drugog izbora nego djelovati, pa tko hoce i moze da nam se pridruzi samo neka se upise na listu.

----------


## tlatincica

Petrofke jel ide netko na Plitvice? Ja nažalost ne mogu- već dugo znam da mi je taj vikend rezerviran (posao). A mogao bi biti super izlet; ugodno s korisnim...

----------


## sanja1

Sanjička jesi imala drugu folikulometriju,kakvo je stanje? :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## Sanjička

Dobro jutro drage moje!!!!

Bila sam jutros i eto sad sam stigla na posao.Rezultati (ne znam sta bi rekla):endometrij *4,8*   folikul13x11
Pijem sokic od cikle i nije bas nesto prefin ali za moj endometrij sveeeeee,jedem ananas i andol100 svako jurto i NISTA za sad.U ponedjeljak ponovno na UZV pa cemo vidjeti.Ako nista sada onda sljedeci ciklus uz neku blagu stimulacijicu za endometrij.....

----------


## sanja1

A gle,sad ti je već skoro 5 a do ponedjeljka bi mogao biti i 6.čitala sam jednom na topicu "optimalna debljina endometrija"da su cure ostajale trudne i sa endo 6mm,tako da nema predaje i dalje pij ciklu i sve ostalo :Yes: .

----------


## Sanjička

Ma naravnooooo,NEMA odustajanja!!!!! :Very Happy: 
Ponijela sam i na posao sokic pa se tankam.Valjda smijem pit u neogranicenim kolicinama!?! :Embarassed:

----------


## Sela

Do Plitvica jos 7 dana,ja radim 15.og,ali vidjet cu,a osim toga moram vidjet sto ce mm rec..Stalno citam te postove,i iscitavam u njima tako gorku istinu,ali nama se nece dogoditi Grcka..Mi smo narod po mentalitetu pasivan,trpezljiv,kukumaljav,pa pogledajte sto nam radi vlada u drugim aspektima pa-nista.Razgovarala sam prilikom lezanja nakon transfera,eto prije 8 dana,sa jednom zenom iz Zadra  i slozile smo se da smo svi mi izgradili svoj neki mikrosvijet i da gledamo i radimo jedino zbog sebe i svoje koristi jer na sve oko nas se tesko ili nemoguce moze utjecati..Da,slozila sam se s tim,ljudi se prilagode,pokriju nekim svojim kisobranom i zive ispod njega kako znaju i umiju..Ovaj zivot je poput divovske krmace koju cicaju njeni prascici,koji je jaci,taj ce pocicat vise mlijeka,oni jadni,krzljavi,nemocni ce sto ostane..Ljudi su takvi,ocito smo mi Hrvati takva nacija,to nam je zapisano negdje u kodu...Cicaj i ne mijesaj se u nista da ne bi naj....Nasi ljecnici su polozili zakletvu da ce im dobrobit njihovih pacijenata biti na prvom mjestu,pa ipak..ipak je njima njihova dobrobit prioritet.Bolnice su tu zbog pacijenata ali ispada da su bolnice tu zbog sebe samih i nijihovih placa i polozaja..Hrvatska je u principu zemlja iz koje se treba maknut i otici.Tu nema demokracije,nema pravde,vlada korupcija i kriminal kao javno dobro.To je jasno svakom tko okrene par stranica Vecernjaka,pogleda pola dnevnika HRT....Sto je jedan zakon o MPO u tom drz-ne daj-cicaj-vladaj-uzmi-prikri-potplati organizmu?Sad ce me administatorice ukorit jer to sto pisem nema veze s topicom...
*Sanjicka* drzi se,mozda sta bude i od ovog ciklusa....
Ja sam digla ruke od ovog prirodnjaka i danas cu popodne peglati,ceka me hrpa vesa.pozzzz Petrovke!!!!

----------


## tlatincica

Sela ti ideš?  :Klap:  Blago tebi...

vi-vi-vibram za tvoj ciklus  :Grin:

----------


## Sela

Hvala na vibricama *tlatincica*!
Velim,ne znam dal cu ici..Nije mi jednostavno.

----------


## AuroraBlu

<Sela X potpis na sve, ali daj nemoj peglati dok ne izvadiš betu! Ništa nije gotovo dok nije gotovo. Meni je i 36.8 povišena temp.jer mi je inače 36.4  :Cool:  Kolika je tebi normalna temp?

----------


## Sanjička

> <Sela X potpis na sve, ali daj nemoj peglati dok ne izvadiš betu! Ništa nije gotovo dok nije gotovo.


Sela nemoj odustajati......Nece se vesu nis dogodit jos neko vrijeme!!!! :Cool: Pricekaj do bete,mozda bas sve bude super!!!Pozzzzzz

----------


## taca70

Sela, drago mi je da si to sve napisala.Ja stvarno ne vjerujem da mozemo ista promijeniti dok Milinovic ima sve svoje funkcije a cak ni promjena zakona mi ne bi donijela znacajno vecu sansu za trudnocu.Angazirala sam se u borbi protiv Zakona jer ne mogu podnijeti da me prave budalom i poigravaju se mojim zivotom a da ja mirno sjedim i trepcem okicama.Moram imati mirnu savjest da sam poduzela sve sto je bilo u mojoj moci.
A sto se tice peglanja, znam da ti zivci rade i da je najteze mirovati ali pusti peglu, nece pobjeci.

----------


## Sela

> <Sela X potpis na sve, ali daj nemoj peglati dok ne izvadiš betu! Ništa nije gotovo dok nije gotovo. Meni je i 36.8 povišena temp.jer mi je inače 36.4  Kolika je tebi normalna temp?


Normalna temperatura mi je 36,6..Ma nema veze.pokusat cu misliti pozitivno.Ne zelim vise vidjeti toplomjer u svojoj blizini.No,bilo kako bilo,ja sam ujutro oprala 2 prozora ,a sad popodne opeglala 2 snopa vesa..Ljuta sam na sve i sva,bijesna i zivcana..Pojela tablu cokolade s keksima,da imam doma pivice,mislim da bi nestala u trenu..Moze biti da je to PMS,ova faza ce mi trajat krace ocito i za par dana doci ce M.
*Taco* ja isto ne vjerujem da ce se ista promijeniti jer kojekakvi lobiji stoje iza ovog zakona(no,to niposto ne znaci da ne treba ici u Plitvice i samo sutjeti i pristajati da nas rade budalama);ovo je drzava gdje se eventualno moze izazvati sucut javnosti i  vlade i senzibilizirat je-strajkom gladju,samospaljivanjem pred Saborom i slicno.Drugo kod HDZ-a ne pali.Zvuci odvratno,ali tako je-I to je vlada koja ce za godinu dana uci u europsku zajednicu..Ne pustaju Turke u EU, pa oni  su manje fundamentalistickiji od nas.Zivjela Turska!Sorry admin,opet ja politiziram,sorry

----------


## sanja1

Selaaaaaa ne prati prozore i peglati do bete,sad da ima smajlić koji špota odmah bi ga stavila :Razz: .A što se tiče svega ostalog što si rekla u potpunosti se slažem,osjećam se isto tako,ljuto,frustrirano,ponekad bijesno,i usprkos svemu što pokušavamo mislim da do promjene neće doći dok se ne riješimo "gospodina"ministra.

----------


## sanja1

P.S.što neznači da trebamo odustati,riješit ćemo se i zakona i njega kad tad :Yes: .

----------


## Gosparka

Za cure koje interesira zdravac. Već sam negdje to napisala, ali evo da vam ponovim. MM i ja smo ga pili u zadnjem postupku i mislim da je dosta pomogao, iako kraj nije bio pozitivan, ali dobili smo dvije blastice uz endometrij 14 mm.
Samo da napomenem važnu stvar, a kako su i mene upozorili - ne piti više od 1,5 dcl dnevno, jer zdravac ima previše radija u sebi. Ja sam uz njega pila još i folnu i jela ciklu. Mislim da je ova kombinacija bila pun pogodak jer mi je do sada dala najbolje embrije, a o endometriju da i ne pričam (iako je i estrofem imao tu udjela, ali pila sam ga i u prijašnjim postupcima, pa je uvijek bio oko 8,9)...još samo kad bi se bebica/e zadržala  :Smile: 

Cure, sretno u postupcima, držim fige svima!  :Love:   :Zaljubljen:

----------


## tlatincica

Ovako- ja sad žderem ciklu (zamrzit ću je), pijem zdravac (fini mi je- šteta što može samo šalica dnevno), ananas (to mi nikad neće dosaditi, osim čišćenja), pokušavam smanjiti kofein ( :Sad:  ja volim kofein, mljac), matična mliječ....Čak sam počela jesti crveno meso (brrr al šta ćeš). I folna, C vitamin i omega.
 Imam mjesec dana da se pripremim- ima li još netko prehrambene  preporuke? Može i kemija.
Kad je bal nek je_bal  :Grin:

----------


## suzzie2

*Sela* draga slažem se s tobom, ali slažem se i s drugim curama...pranje prozora, peglanje veša i živciranje ne pomažu!  :No-no:   Za izbacivanje negativne energije predlažem šetnju u prirodi i zagrljaj dragih ljudi!

*Tlatinčice* svaka čast na pripremama! znači mi se vidimo u lipnju?

Moram priznati da što se više bliži termin postupka, ja sam sve nervoznija i sve se više bojim mogućnosti ponovnog neuspjeha, do te mjere da bi najradije sad zaspala i probudila se najesen! 
Zbog toga se divim svim curama koje ne gube nadu i nakon nekoliko pokušaja i zato svima njima/vama šaljem  :Kiss:

----------


## tlatincica

Gosparka gdje si ti? Još u Petrovoj ili...?  :Smile: 
Baš sam nešto gledala stare povijesti bolesti kad sam išla na AIH i vidim da sam 2008 imala endometrij 14,8.... a sad 7,8  :Shock:  
Koji vrag ga je toliko smanjio? Pitam se čine li godine svoje?  
Kunem se da nisam povećala doze _s&d&r'n'r_ u ove dvije godine! Dobro, _s_ možda malo jesam  :Grin:

----------


## sanja1

:Laughing:  :Laughing: e Tlatincice baš si me nasmijala,u svakom slučaju S je dobro da se kvantitativno i kvalitativno pojačava,tome treba uvijek stremiti :Laughing: .

----------


## Gosparka

> Gosparka gdje si ti? Još u Petrovoj ili...?



Trenutno nigdje  :Smile:  tek sam u 3. mj. izašla iz postupka.... nego, ostala mi navika čitati forum Petrove  :Grin: 
U Petrovoj bila četiri puta, sad ipak mislim da je vrijeme za promjene. Nije da nisam bila zadovoljna, ali nešto se mora mijenjati. Najvjerojatnije SD.

----------


## tlatincica

Pazi ti si moje godište, a kako vidim SD-ov specijalist nije ljubitelj starijih od 30  :Coffee:   :Grin:

----------


## Gosparka

:Grin:  ne znam, ja sam čula sve najbolje o njemu. Prijateljica mi je upravo došla sa SD i ima samo riječi hvale...a u 40-toj je  :Wink:

----------


## tlatincica

Ajde 
Nek vam je sa srećom  :Yes:  
Čitaj nas i dalje, a i ja ću tebe  :Love:

----------


## Gosparka

hvala draga  :Smile: 
sretno i tebi i svim ostalim curkama  :Love:

----------


## osijek

Cure ja sam od danas pikalica i u nedjelju prva folikumetrija! Jel netko planira u nedjelju na uzv isto?

----------


## Sela

Sretno ti zelim pikanje *Osijek* (kad vec tako mora biti)!
Cure jel znate kako radi lab u Petrovoj,jel radi ono 7 do 9 ili i dulje?Mislila sam beticu vaditi prek uputnice pa cu danas ginicu po nju,a betica onda u srijedu..

----------


## ivana78

> Cure ja sam od danas pikalica i u nedjelju prva folikumetrija! Jel netko planira u nedjelju na uzv isto?


Sretno Osijek!!!! Ja još nisam dobila m, ali u očekivanju sam ovaj tjedan!

----------


## osijek

*ivana 78* ajde požuri pa da se družimo!

----------


## Sanjička

Ejjjjjj cure moje fakat je pomogla ova cikla!!!!! :Very Happy: 

danasnji UZV endometrij *7,0*   folikul 15x13
Sutra ponovno UZV i mozda ipak nesto bude! JUPIIIIIII

----------


## Sela

> Ejjjjjj cure moje fakat je pomogla ova cikla!!!!!
> 
> danasnji UZV endometrij *7,0*   folikul 15x13
> Sutra ponovno UZV i mozda ipak nesto bude! JUPIIIIIII


Bravo!!!!

----------


## tlatincica

> Cure ja sam od danas pikalica i u nedjelju prva folikumetrija! Jel netko planira u nedjelju na uzv isto?


Opa, počelo je  :Very Happy:  Sretno i ugodno pikanje! Sama se pikaš ili ideš kod nekog?
Na čemu si? Gonali?
tisuću pitanja...




> Ejjjjjj cure moje fakat je pomogla ova cikla!!!!!
> 
> danasnji UZV endometrij *7,0* folikul 15x13
> Sutra ponovno UZV i mozda ipak nesto bude! JUPIIIIIII


Bravo Sanjička! 
Sad ću si naručit šleper cikle  :Grin:

----------


## sanja1

Sanjička super :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: .
Osijek sretno s pikanjem :Grin: .
Mislim da lab radi od 7-11,ako se ne varam.nisam sigurna

----------


## sanja1

Mala nadopuna,lab radi do 11 ali se uzorci primaju od 7-9 :Grin: .

----------


## tlatincica

> Cure jel znate kako radi lab u Petrovoj,jel radi ono 7 do 9 ili i dulje?Mislila sam beticu vaditi prek uputnice pa cu danas ginicu po nju,a betica onda u srijedu..


Nema m, a?  :Cool: 
:smajlikojijakodržifigee:

----------


## suzzie2

*Sela* držim fige za betu! 

*Osijek* nadam se da pikanje neće boljeti i da će što prije proći dani pikanja!

*Sanjička* bravo za ciklu i endometrij!

Svim ostalim curama želim da se stvari što prije pokrenu! :Smile:

----------


## Sela

> Nema m, a? 
> :smajlikojijakodržifigee:


Nema m!! :Grin:  al stigne jos ak ima namjeru!!!
Fala Sanja1,znaci ne gine mi dizanje u cik zore i u slobodni dan,uff.. :Heart:

----------


## Snekica

> Nema m, a? 
> :smajlikojijakodržifigee:


*X*

----------


## osijek

*Tlatinčica* dobro pitanje na čemu si  :Laughing: šta bi ljudi mislili da ovo čuju onaku u prolazu?
Na gonalu f, danas tri, sutra tri....
Pikam se sama  :Grin: !
*Suzzi2* ma ne boli pikanje, ja sam ti već expert u tome, mislila sam da sam zaboravila od prošle godine, ali  :Cool: !
*Sanjička* ja se šopam ananasom i već sad mi se gadi, tako da mislim da će biti kao i zadnji put jako brzo kraj ananasu, a do vrkute nisam ni stigla nikad  :Rolling Eyes: .

----------


## Sanjička

Eto i mojoj prici je dosao kraj :Laughing:  :Crying or Very sad: 

Toliko srece i nade a sve se uspije srusiti u 5 min.Moj dr odlucio da nista od ovog prirodnog ciklusa.js ne raste onoliko koliko bi trebala za punkciju.Sljedeca m kad dode ponovno 10dc na uzv pa cemo onda vidjeti.Ali na kraju krajeva jesen je moj cilj i ponovni stimulirani postupak.......

----------


## ZAUZETA

Sanjička,    :Love: ,   čuj,  znam da si htjela pokušati bez obzira na js,  ali  moramo imati povjerenja u naše doktore (osim u dr-a Milinovića :Mad: ),  oćito još nije tvoja bebica na redu da te upozna. Zato sve pozitivne misli za jesen ~~~~~ :Heart:

----------


## tlatincica

*Sanjička*, nikako priči nije kraj  :Love: 
Priča se da nastavljaš piti ciklu i slične preparate pa da slijedeći prirodnjak radiš dar- mar  :Wink:  

*Zauzeta*, što se kod tebe događa?
*Sanja1* koja si ti faza?
*Sela*...?

----------


## Sanjička

Sad kad gledam post bas sam to ruzno napisala!
Naravno da nije kraj,cikle i ananasa imam za izvoz....Bila sam toliko zalosna da uopce nisam razmisljala sto pisem.

----------


## osijek

*sanjička* bit će  :Love: !

----------


## suzzie2

*Sanjička* jesen će doći brzo, ti samo nastavi s ciklom i ananasom! 

*Sela* čekamo vijesti  :Cekam:  i mislilmo na tebe!

----------


## Sela

> Eto i mojoj prici je dosao kraj
> 
> Toliko srece i nade a sve se uspije srusiti u 5 min.Moj dr odlucio da nista od ovog prirodnog ciklusa.js ne raste onoliko koliko bi trebala za punkciju.Sljedeca m kad dode ponovno 10dc na uzv pa cemo onda vidjeti.Ali na kraju krajeva jesen je moj cilj i ponovni stimulirani postupak.......


Ma jooj,zlocesti folikul!!Pa kak nije narastao!Ali vidim da nisi klonula duhom,pa sam sretna zbog tebe sto se tako dobro nosis sa svime..Moje najjace vibrice za tebe.....pusa

----------


## taca70

Sanjicka, prirodni ciklusi su uvijek lutrija i puno je veca vjerojatnost da nesto nece ispasti dobro nego da se dode do transfera.
A kako se dogovorite s svojim doktorom za prirodnjak?On predlozi ili vi?U moje vrijeme u Petrovoj se bas nije prakticiralo ici iz ciklusa u ciklu u prirodnjake.

----------


## Sanjička

> taca70 
> Sanjicka, prirodni ciklusi su uvijek lutrija i puno je veca vjerojatnost da nesto nece ispasti dobro nego da se dode do transfera.


Ma znam,ti prirodnjaci su zapravo takva glupost,samo da ti skrate vrijeme....
Prof je sam predlozio da probamo u prirodnom ciklusu.Makar,on je bio fer i nije mi davao prevelike nade zbog mojih ciklusa.
Jesen here I come :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 

*Sela* hvala za vibrice i tebi puuuunooooo vibrica.Cekamo svi nestrpljivo tvoje vijesti!!!!!

----------


## Snekica

Sanjička, draga, nemoj biti tužna  :Love: , kažu sve u svoje vrijeme (uh, što ih mrzim kad to kažu...), ali ja znam da ti čekaš mene za 09. mjesec  :Heart: 
Meni je isto već puna kapa prirodnih, mislim pauzirati do 09.mj., pa kad nas dvije ostanemo trudne...!!! Svi će se radovati s nama! :Very Happy:

----------


## Kadauna

oprostite što ovako uletavam, ali kakve su trenutne liste čekanja u Petrovoj? KOliko se dugo čeka na postupak i zašto? Zbog lijekova ili zauzetosti liječnika?

----------


## Snekica

Ja sam se u 03. mj. upisala opet za 09. mj., s time da sam mogla već u 06., ali mi je bilo preblizu zbog ICSI-a u 02. mj. Mislim da nije neka frka.

----------


## sanja1

Sanjička bit će jednom draga,bit će.Sad samo nastavi sa ciklom i ananasom ako ćeš opet ići već sljedeći ciklus,pusa :Love: .
Tlatincice ja sam još u očekivanju Godoa,tj. m,trebala bi stići krajem tjedna ili preko vikenda :Grin: ,a onda pik pik.

----------


## tlatincica

Koliko ja znam stimulirani se čeka 6 mjeseci i onda ako ne uspije, možeš ga ponoviti za 6 mjeseci. Znači 2x godišnje. Zašto tim tempom- ako se ne varam, radi se o čišćenju organizma od stimulansa. Ostali postupci AIH, prirodnjaci mogu ići mjesec za mjesec ako to pacijentica želi. 
Na pregled se čeka 2-3 tjedna.
Molim da me ispravite ako sam u krivu.

*Taca70* meni je doc rekao da ako ja želim prirodni da će ga on napraviti. Nije ga sam predlagao. Međutim, ja ni nemam nekakvu kompliciranu dijagnozu, pa se, koliko čujem, u takvim slučajevima ide na AIH radi manje invazivnog postupka. Doc me uvijek pita za godine.

----------


## Sanjička

> Koliko ja znam stimulirani se čeka 6 mjeseci i onda ako ne uspije, možeš ga ponoviti za 6 mjeseci. Znači 2x godišnje.


U pravu si tlatincica.Jedini razlog razmaka od sest mj je zdravlje jer je ipak potrebno da se organizam ocisti od hormona i pripremi za ponovne doze.Bar su mene tako uputili.
Sto se tice liste cekanja mislim da nije neka prevelika guzva.Ja sam isto za rujan upisana.

----------


## Sanjička

*Snekica* znala sam ja da cu ipak imati kompanjona u cekaoni!!!!!hahahahahaha

----------


## Snekica

> *Snekica* znala sam ja da cu ipak imati kompanjona u cekaoni!!!!!hahahahahaha


Jeeeeee!
Ako nam ne upali k.r. (čitaj: kućna radinost)!

----------


## ZAUZETA

Kod mene niš novo, čekam pon kad idem u Petrovu, malo do dr.-a da me ne zaboravi skroz na skroz. Jučer radila papu i briseve,  nalaze pitaj boga kad ću vidjeti,  kaže sestra mjesec i pol za papu (pa nevjerujem, toliko dugo!!! ).

 Baš mi je bilo jučer nekako bezveze, dok sam čekala na stolu sestru da dođe, već mi je fakat dosta tih pregleda i testova i pogleda i raznoraznih doktora oko mene.  Nekako sam malo u down fazi,  najrađe bi si uzela pauzu od godinu-dvije,  jer od 12. mjeseca se maltretiram sa cisom i polipom i hodam po doktorima i puna mi je kapa. Umjesto da sam u 1. ili 2. mj išla u postupak,  ganjala sam to i sad mi se više neda.  A ne mogu baš tako okljevati,  35. godina je tu, nekako mislim da ću sada imati sve više problema sa zdravljem a šanse za začeće mi se smanjuju.  Moram pod HITNO naći neki hobi, tečaj, (možda uhvatiti i završiti faks :Rolling Eyes: ) samo da se zaokupim sa nečim.  
Prošle su već lijepe godine (od 2003 ja to ganjam) da mi je to bio prioritet, pa se ničega drugog nisam ozbiljno hvatala,  i sad mi je polako dosta.  Razumijem žene koje žive za to da postanu majke, i zov prirode i biolaški sat, i instinkt...  sve mi se čini da ja nisam takve građe.  U svemu tome izgubila sam nekako sebe i to mi fali...    

*Osijek*,   :Heart:  kako pikanje?  Koliko si imala js zadnji puta punktirano?
*Tlatinčica*,  i ti uskoro napadaš :Love:

----------


## TARA M

Samo da vas sve pozdravim ,,vuče me uvijek nešto na ovu stranicvu,,jer sam na njoj bila svakodnevno ,, a imam lijepo sijećanje na Petrovu i dvije curke u bušici od 29 tjedana i 1.200 kg,,,i evo sve dobro prolazi,,bez bolnice za sada . Vidim da sa zakonom još ništa na žalost nije promijenjeno,, išla sam po "novom" i probijala led u 10 mj.. kad su psihijatri bili van sebe što ih tražim,,a javni bilježnici da ne pričam,,nitko nije mogao vjerovati ,,,uz sve muke još nam je trebalo samo to,,,ma suvišno je pričati ,jer se samo ražalostim,,, No , eto zaboravi se i to kad bebe počnu skakti u trbušćiću,,, zato se nedajte ,,da vas nekakv Milinović obeshrabri i šaljem vam puno ,puno vibrica da sve postanete ubrzo  mamice  :Heart: ,,,pozzd.i nadam se  da će moje curke izgurati do kraja

----------


## ZAUZETA

http://www.facebook.com/home.php#!/e...20276001326059   Ako ste na fejsu  :Smile:

----------


## ZAUZETA

*TARA M*,   ma to su dvije lavice :Heart:  :Heart: ,  nemaj brige  :Klap:

----------


## Snekica

*Zauzeta* potpuno te kužim, probaj malo odmoriti od svega, ideja o nekom tečaju nije ti loša! I ja sam sad zadnji put bila skroz down ali valjda je želja jača od svega pa nisam sama sa sobom na čisto! A isto, već dugo mene nema nigdje u svoj toj priči! Zato drži se i sve će biti o.k  :Love:

----------


## tlatincica

Bok *Tara*! Ja sam došla na forum baš kad si ti odlazila, tako da sam te dobro zapamtila  :Smile:  Ti si još malo pa mama!  :Very Happy:  Hvala ti na lijepim željama...

*Zauzeta*, razumijem što govoriš: svi imamo ups and downs i hobi zaista puno pomaže. Ja sam se počela pentrat po šumama i gorama (uglavnom je to Sljeme) fotić na rame i vjeruj mi, nakon preznojavanja do vrha, hvatanja daha, kuneš što je hladno, kuneš što je vruće... dobro se zaboravljaju brige. Ili se jednostavno lakše nose. Za taj hobi ne trebaš skoro nikakvo ulaganje a vraćeno zadovoljstvo i olakšanje je neprocjenjivo. 
Ako si kućni tip: pleši po kući! To ja često radim  :Grin:  :Dancing Fever:  i donosi mi rasterećenje (koristim ovu priliku da se ispričam susjedima na glasnoj glazbi).
*Sela* javi see!

----------


## Sela

Evo,javljam se -negativna beta pa sam malo down.Al ide...

----------


## tlatincica

Kako mi je žao...  :Sad:  

Prespavaj, odmori i predahni...
A onda idemo... nema puno vremena: pripreme traju 2 tjedna i 6. mjesec je tu!

----------


## nana_banana

Cure moje sutra idem prvi put na folikulometriju, (8 dc). Malo sam sam čačkala po internetu ne bi li nešto više saznala o tome, ali nisam baš imala sreće. Znam što je to, al ne kužim se u značenje veličine. Pa bi vas molila ako mi možete malo bolje i jednostavnije to pojasniti, jer ne znam što da očekujem. 
Negdje sam i pročitala da ću ići tamo par dana tijekom ovog ciklusa, istina ili ne?  Inače moj termin za IVF je u 10 mjesecu. Hvala vam.

----------


## Sela

> pripreme traju 2 tjedna i 6. mjesec je tu!


Da,ovaj puta u pripreme ubacit cu jos malo alternative.Sa sljedecim ciklusom ubacit cu akupunkturu tako da *m*  u 6.mjesecu docekam maximalno spremna.Citala sam neke clanke gdje se dokazuje ucinkovitost akupunkture kod ljecenja neplodnosti,pa mi je to vec dugo na pameti i sad cu to iskoristiti...Ne znam jel koja od Petrovki to prolazila??Meni ce to biti prvi dotik s akupunkturom.Cula sam da neke klinike vani u svom programu lijecenja neplodnosti pod normalno nude i akupunkturu kao dodatak koji povecava sanse za zacece pri IVFu..Daleko smo mi od toga...Uskoro!!!!!!Uskoro cemo se zaredati mi lipanjke!!!!!Aj sto ce biti sudaranja po hodnicima!!!! :Very Happy:

----------


## sanja1

Aj Sela  baš mi je žao :Sad:  ali kao što je Tlatincica rekla 6.mj je začas tu a onda kreće prava akcija :Yes: .tako da nema bediranja :Wink: .

----------


## tlatincica

Sela imaš pp
Nana_banana i ja sam malo prosurfala i nalazim da je zadovoljavajuća veličina folikula oko 18 mm (izvor: http://www.potpomognutaoplodnja.info/) a ovo što tvoj liječnik želi je vjerojatno utvrditi ovulaciju folikulometrijom- možda te ubaci na neki prirodnjak ili aih, ovisno o dijagnozi, jel...

Eto, ova tlatincica baš svakom loncu mora biti poklopac...  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## tlatincica

http://forum.roda.hr/threads/1952-Ve...-folikula-i-JS
...ono... ne mogu se suzdržati

----------


## suzzie2

*Sela*  :Love:  nema predaje, vidimo se u lipnju!

Mi smo danas podigli nalaz spermiograma, sa oligoteratozoospermie smo prešli na teratozoospermiu, nije nešto ali barem manje slova!

Sutra sam u Petrovoj, a zaboravila sam otići po ono najvažnije - uputnicu!!!!! :Evil or Very Mad:  Sad moram žicati sestru Irenu da me pusti...ne znam da li će htjeti...jel neka od vas bila tako smotana?

----------


## tlatincica

Ako ideš samo na pregled vjerojatno će te pustiti ali joj donesi uputnicu slijedeći dan. Meni se to dogodilo više puta u ovih par godina  :Embarassed:  i uvijek me pustila.
Ako ideš po lijekove, bojim se da će te vratiti natrag.
Al nadajmo se najboljem.

----------


## suzzie2

> Ako ideš samo na pregled vjerojatno će te pustiti ali joj donesi uputnicu slijedeći dan. Meni se to dogodilo više puta u ovih par godina  i uvijek me pustila.
> Ako ideš po lijekove, bojim se da će te vratiti natrag.
> Al nadajmo se najboljem.


*Tlatinčice* hvala! Sad mi je lakše, stvarno bi bilo šteta da propustim termin zbog svoje smotanosti!

----------


## osijek

*Zauzeta* pikanje ide kao podmazano  :Grin: , a u zadnjem postupku su mi aspirirane 4 js od toga su tri bile zrele, sve tri su oplođene i super se razvijale, tako da mi je treći dan vraćeno 2 osmostanična i 1 šestostanični zametak i sva tri su se primila...

----------


## Sanjička

> suzzie2 
> Sela  nema predaje



Zao mi je Sela,ali vjeruj bit ce sve ok.Samo treba vjerovati i sve ce biti u redu.Glavu gore,zaboraviti sto je bilo i okrenuti se novim pobjedama.....
Saljem ti vibriceeeeeeeeee da ne budes down!!!!!

----------


## Sela

Hvala,Sanjicka!Pricala sam nesto sa Tlatincicom o organizaciji kakve kavice nas Petrovki.Istina bog da bas s tim kavama nemam srece,ali to je iskljucivo jer se organiziravaju u moje radne dane i tu si ne mogu pomoci....S obzirom da nas ni nema puno na netu,ako bih mogla malo sugerirati prilikom organizacije da to bude bilo koji parni dan ovaj mjesec..Isto tako,predlazite kafice ili restorane(tocnije terase)gdje bi se mogle naci..S obz.da smo sa svih strana bilo bii dobro da se nadjemo u centru negdje(iako ja preferiram Jarun,Bundek i slicno,gdje nije potpuni beton)I  Maksimir je lijep.Govore da ce kise padati cijeli sljedeci tjedan,a lijepse je naci se u suncani dan,predlazem 24.5,pa ako se slazete,naglasite to,i predlazite mjesto.Ima cura koje nisu iz ZG pa ako koja dolazi u ZG koji parni dan ovaj mjesec,moze pasti kava taj dan,treba se prilagodjavati...pusa

----------


## Snekica

*Sela*, stvarno mi je žao  :Love: !, Ali vidim ja da si ti spremna za stimulirani! Ako je ovaj trebao biti negativan, da bi stimulirani bio uspješan, onda nek` je!  :Smile:

----------


## Sanjička

Moze kavica,sto se mene tice bas bi mi dobro doslo da se malo maknem od doma i svakodnevne rutine!!!!!
Sto se tice dana i datuma meni sve odgovara samo da je poslije podne jer radim stalno ujutro......Maksimir bi bio genijalnan izbor,pusa......

----------


## Sanjička

Htjela sam jos nesto pitati u vezi onog *caja zdravca*.Ja uvijek imam 100 pitanja....
Iznenadio me mm i kupio je u biljnoj ljekarni taj caj(raspitivao se sta bi bilo dobro i na kraju dosao do njega) i zena kaze da se pije 2dcl dnevno.E sad,mene zanima da li ja smijem to sve skupa piti-i ciklu i ananas i zdravac i andol 100? ili samo nesto od toga.
Da li netko mozda zna?????

----------


## Sela

Nisam expert u tome,ali,*Sanjicka* ja bih pila sve,mislim da ti 2 salice caja(neki kazu 2x2 dcl,neki samo 2 dcl)ne mogu skoditi,samo si to rasporedi tokom dana...Neces naravno piti caj i iza toga jesti ananas...Ja sam zdravac pila rano popodne,oko 1 prije rucka,i predvecer.Sad ga opet pocinjem piti,pit cu ga dok se ne pocnem pikati...pusa

----------


## sanja1

I ja sam za kafenisanje :Klap: ,može bilo gdje iako bi i meni Maksimir bio super opcija.
Ja pijem sve i ciklu i ananas i zdravac iako sam se baš pitala da li da zdravac pijem i kroz stimulaciju ili da s njim stanem kad se počnem pikati,hm,hm?

----------


## Sela

I meni je, iako mi nije preblizu ,Maksimir draga opcija.Ima krasne terase,jos ljepsi pogled na zelenilo i uzivat cemo u zlabranju.....Jos da se jave polako i druge cure...

----------


## Sela

> Cure moje sutra idem prvi put na folikulometriju, (8 dc)  
> .


*Nana_banana* kako je prosla folikulometrija,sto je doc rekao,sto planira?

----------


## suzzie2

I ja sam za kavu. Meni paše svaki datum nakon 23.05. (mm i ja slijedeći tjedan idemo napokon na naše bračno  :Very Happy: ) i u poslijepodnevnim satima (radim do cca 18 sati), lokacija manje bitna, tu se mogu prilagoditi! Baš bi mi bilo drago da vas upoznam!

Mi danas bili u Petrovoj (prazna čekaona, došla na red za 10 minuta  :Shock: ), dobila lijekove i krećemo!!!!!!

----------


## sanja1

Suzzie super,znači i ti si uskoro u akciji :Klap: ,sretan put i uživajte u svom medenom tjednu,a možda ti ljekovi neće ni trebati kad se vratiš :Grin:  ako ćete imati aktivan odmor :Laughing: .
Nana banana kako je bilo na folikulometriji? :Wink:

----------


## Snekica

*Suzzie2* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~da bude plodan medeni mjesec! i da ne trebaš ljekove za 06 mj. Uživaj!

----------


## tlatincica

Cure za one koje ne mogu na Plitvice, ne zaboravite 
http://forum.roda.hr/threads/55832-a...-gdje-god-bili

----------


## nana_banana

> *Nana_banana* kako je prosla folikulometrija,sto je doc rekao,sto planira?


Folikulometrija je prošla super. 
Nažalost nije bila moja doktorica Baldani, jer je na bolovanju, pa sam bila kod doktorice Šprem, tako da ne znam kakvi su planovi. 
Uglavnom na lijevom jajniku imam "fini folikul koji se lijepo razvija", baš je tako rekla.  :Smile:  Čini mi se da je rekla da je velik 12 mm. Naručila me opet u ponedjeljak pa ću valjda više znati, a i voljela bi da bude moje doktorica.

Inače, obavila sam sve pretrage koje me tražila, ostalo mi je još obaviti P4. Što je to, kad se i gdje to obavlja?

----------


## suzzie2

> Inače, obavila sam sve pretrage koje me tražila, ostalo mi je još obaviti P4. Što je to, kad se i gdje to obavlja?


*Nana_banana* mislim da je P4 - progesteron. Pretraga se radi ili 3 dan ciklusa ili 21 dan ciklusa (ja sam radila 3 dan). Može se napraviti u Petrovoj u labu, ili u privatnim laboratorijima. Uputnicu za Petrovu ti daje tvoj ginekolog. 

Cure, ispravite me ako griješim (ne bih htjela dati krive upute)!

----------


## suzzie2

*Snekica* i *Sanja1* hvala na lijepim željama i vibricama  :Smile: ! Obzirom na našu dijagnozu (u potpisu) sumnjam u prirodan uspjeh, ali bez obzira, svakako računam na aktivan odmor  :Cool:

----------


## tlatincica

Nana_banana što sad? Ideš na prirodnjaka? Uh, to bi ti bilo super, zar ne?
Osijek kad krećeš na folikulometriju? Ti si već tu negdje, jel da...?  :Klap: 
Suzzie2 ja se vrlo živo sjećam našeg bračnog putovanja, if you know what I mean  :Grin:  Želim ti super provod, pa se vidimo  :Smile: 
Snekica tebi lijepi provod u nacionalnom parku i molimo izvještaj  :Trep trep: 
Sanja ti se ovaj vikend počinješ pikati? E, pa onda i tebi lijep provod želim hehe
Zauzeta jesi našla hobi? 
Sela za kaficu se čujemo
Sanjička ja krkam sve zajedno (osim andola) i nemam neki raspored, nego kako mi dođe 

Ako sam nekog zaboravila oprostite sad sam se vratila s koncerta, razdjelila sam jaja i zaboravila reći da sam i ja dobila svoju dozu za nervozu. Ovaj put nisam na gonalima nego na menopurima i baš sam razočarana jer mi ovi prvi imaju bolje ime. Al ajde bar ne moram u Sloveniju po cetrotide.

----------


## nana_banana

[QUOTE=tlatincica;1623396]Nana_banana što sad? Ideš na prirodnjaka? Uh, to bi ti bilo super, zar ne?

Iskreno ni sama ne znam što sada. A nažalost kako sam nova u svemu ovome nemam pojma što trebam očekivati, što pitati, što je, kako se, kada i gdje radi koja pretraga... samo slijepo slušam što mi kažu. 
Baš me na folikulometriji zamjenska doktorica (moja je na bolovanju) pitala što je moja doktorica htjela/mislila sa folikulometrijom, nisam imala pojma kaj da joj kažem, pa smo se složile da je vjerojatno u pitanju samo praćenje ovulacije da vidimo postoji li, kada, kako...    
Nadam se da će u ponedjeljak biti moja doktorica i onda ću je moći više pitati. 

Naime, kad sam bila prvi puta na razgovoru u Petrovoj, nakon što je proučila moje i suprugove dosadašnje nalaze doktorica je rekla da smo za IVF i da se stavimo na listu za 10 mjesec. Uz to dala mi je popis pretraga koje moram obaviti (hormoni u njihovom labu, hormoni štitnjače, folkulometrija i P4 nakon viđene ovulacije). Nakon toga se opet moram javiti njoj sa svim nalazima i to sam naručena za 7.6. 

Eto to je moja priča, kratka je  :Smile: . Slobodno me uputite i savjetujte, jer kao što rekoh, nova sam i tek o svemu tome polako učim.

----------


## Sela

Bok cure!Ja u ocekivanju te omrazene m jerbo mi jos od prestanka s utricima 12.5.nije dosla.Jucer sam pola dana provela surfajuci za tako zeljenim odgovorom da li i beta moze biti pogresno negativna.Ma dajte,smijte se samo,jasno mi je da ne moze,ali reko,mozda sam ja neki cudak,presedan,iznimka,alien,sto vec..Doci ce ta m i onda ce me unistit u prva dva dana..samo da dodje,da nije neki poremecaj koji bi mogao utjecati na moj postupak u lipnju..I do sad su mi utrici malo odgadjali dolazak m ali danas je vec 4.ti dan!!!!Utjecaj progesterona sporo opada,jos jucer sam vidjela okrugle tamne kolutove oko aureole i plave zilice po grudima koje nisam do sad ni vidjela..
Mislila sam da negativna beta nece utjecati na mene u tolikoj mjeri koliko je..Vrlo sam opterecena neuspjehom(jer nada u uspjeh se odjednom neprimjetno usuljala i smjestila u mene poput priljepka koji boli ako se pokusa odstranit).Mislila sam da cu biti neopterecenija,sto i jesam u pocetku,ali tesko je ostati cool brojeci dane i cekajuci betu..
Stimulaciji u lipnju se,iskreno,ne veselim.Mislila sam da bi bilo divno da mogu izbjeci pikanja,bolnu punkciju...No,nista od toga,kad sam vec preko reda upala u lipanj,trebam to cijeniti zar ne???
Sinoc sam malo proplakala jer sam banula na topik "molitva za nas".Ganuli su me postovi cekalica,trudnica koje zahvaljuju bogu ili onome u sto vec vjeruju za uspjeh..Osamarila me spoznaja u koju sam nekad vjerovala,a to je da kad zamolis zarko u srcu za nesto,ono u sto vjerujes ce odgovoriti prije ili kasnije..Jeste citale od Josepha Murphyja "Snagu podsvijesti" ili od Normana Peale-a "Pozitivno razmisljanje"?Mislim da cu se opet vratiti dobrim starim temama popularne psihologije...
Drz te mi se cure..za nesto!!!!POZZZZ

----------


## tiki_a

Sela  :Love: , sve mi je to jako dobro poznato...Veseli me tvoj skorašnji start u lipnju! I nek' priprema bude korisna~~~

----------


## Sela

Hvala*Tiki_a*!

----------


## mia74

Pozdrav curama iz Petrove!!
Ja sam ovdje banula-iz Vinogradske :Laughing: ,al redovito čitam šta ima i kod vas..
Ponajviše čitam poruke od Sele..i uvijek me oraspoložiš i nasmiješ..a sad mi je žao za tvoju betu.. :Sad: ..i vjerujem da tražiš sve opcije da je možda došlo do greške-i ja bih isto na tvom mjestu..I ne znam šta bih ti rekla,ali drži se!!
I ništa nije smješno i čudno što kopaš po literaturi i netu i tražiš moguća objašnjenja.. :Love: 
U svakom slučaju,želim ti uspijeh i nastavi samo tako--bez obzira na trenutnu situaciju,uvijek si vedra i zabavna :Yes: 
 :Heart:

----------


## osijek

JA SAM SUTRA U 7 I 15 NA FOLIKUMETRIJI! Sory na velikim slovima!

----------


## sanja1

Osijek sretno :Grin: i javi sutra izvještaj.

----------


## ZAUZETA

Hej haj, pozz  :Smile: 
*Tlatinčice*, ja sam ti neka semi-aktivna planinarka,  baš se spremam obići Krk iduću subotu,  nadam se da će se vrijeme popraviti.   Tako da bi se to moglo nazvati hobijem...  A volim i fotkati i imam tonu fotki na kompu nenapravljenih.  A do nedavno sam psovala ekipu sa digitalcima koji nikada ne razvijaju slike, nego imaju foru... jooooj, kad dođeš do mene, ti pokažem.  A sad i ja nisam ništa bolja.   Evo,  frendici krajem mjeseca 2. godišnjica braka a ja JOŠ slažem fotobook njihovih slika.   Shame on me  :Embarassed: 

Ajme, *Osijek*,  kad krećeš od kuće da to stigneš do 7 stići?  Koji je to dan, 7, 8,?  Jesi napuhnuta?  Koliko si gonala primila zadnji puta, ak se sječaš (ili Menopura)?  Ja sam ih popikala 20-tak, a prvi puta imala 7 js, drugi puta 5 js.  Ne znam šta se smatra optimalno.

*Sela*,  znam taj osjećaj,  da si razočarana i da se ne veseliš lipnju.  I meni je tako bilo, u početku mislila sam, ma mi ćemo to iz kučne radinosti bez obzira na dijagnozu.  Pa ništa. Pa prvi ISCI, pa veliko ništa.  A MM nije uopće znao da se to jajašce može i ne mora primiti, mislio siroće,  idemo na MPO i to je to.  PA onda drugi ISCI i tri lijepe js i ništa,  beta bila 30,  i pala,  znaći neka biokemijska,  koja nam je samo produžila agoniju... ma totalni down. Onda neko vrijeme nisam ni prismrdila na forum,  dok se nisam opet malo zaželjela  pozitive i druženja.  Ali ta nada nas uvijek izdigne iznad svih briga i poteškoća.  I dobro da je tako,  nije zdravo dugo ostati na tlu.

----------


## Sela

Pozdrav!!Ma hvala vam svima koje ste se potrudile napisati utjesne rijeci!!Hvala ti Mia74 posebno,sto si se s drugog foruma zaletila na ovaj da me bodris!!!Ma ja sam zapravo dobro!Naravno da treba proci jedan kraci period psihickog oporavka da se ponovo stane na noge.Iscrpljivalo me cekanje na m koja je eto,nocas stigla na velika zvona(morala sam se dizati popiti tabletu protiv bolova)!Dokle god nije bilo m nisam bila spremna poceti iznova:sad to mogu.M  je svaki put pocetak neceg novog koji se ne moze ignorirati pa samim tim ono sto je bilo(tuzno i lose)blijedi...
Zauzeta,hvala!Nasmijala si me kad si rekla da je tvoj m mislio to sto idete na MPO odmah znaci bebu!!!To je tako slicno mojem!!!Ali brzo se otrijeznio!!!
Jaoj,kako su ti neki muski sasavi!!!Mogu biti i skolovani i informirani,ali opet u nekim su stvarima tako blesavi!!!!Jedna prijateljica mi je pricala kako je njen tadasnji decko mislio dugo (dok mu ona nije objasnila)da sve zene u isto vrijeme imaju menstruaciju!!!A rodio se u Zg!!!!Halllooo???Mislim,ne!!??? :Laughing: No,dobro,takve kategorije su valjda ipak iznimke!! :Laughing:  pozz

----------


## osijek

Evo cure mi obavili prvu folikumetriju, imamo kako je doktor rekao lijepe folikule na desnom jajniku od kojih je najveći 17 mm, a na lijevom je najveći 15 mm, endometrij 9mm, sutra ponovo uzv.
Zauzeta ipak sam ja malo redaleko da bih ujutro kretala, ali eto to me jutros i doktor pitao. ja sam ti došla dan ranije u zg i bit ću ovdje do aspiracije, a onda doma!

----------


## principesa

Cuke...oprostite što ovako uletavam...ali imam par pitanja a nemam koga pitati...
trebala bi sutra ujutro vaditi betu u petrovoj, došla bih jako rano (prije sedam), jel ima šanse da budem brzo gotova, tipa do 7.20, jesu li velike gužve?
Drugo pitanje je, kad je gotov nalaz i da li ga moram podići ili još nekako drugačije mogu saznati (kad uopće bude gotov?)..? hvala na pomoći i sretno svima!

----------


## zvončica1976

> Cuke...oprostite što ovako uletavam...ali imam par pitanja a nemam koga pitati...
> trebala bi sutra ujutro vaditi betu u petrovoj, došla bih jako rano (prije sedam), jel ima šanse da budem brzo gotova, tipa do 7.20, jesu li velike gužve?
> Drugo pitanje je, kad je gotov nalaz i da li ga moram podići ili još nekako drugačije mogu saznati (kad uopće bude gotov?)..? hvala na pomoći i sretno svima!


Ja sam došla u pola sedam i bila druga.
Počinju točno u sedam i ide ti jako brzo,a za betu nazoveš iza 14 h daju ti broj na koji nazoveš.
I SREEEEETNOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Sela

> Evo cure mi obavili prvu folikumetriju, imamo kako je doktor rekao lijepe folikule na desnom jajniku od kojih je najveći 17 mm, a na lijevom je najveći 15 mm, endometrij 9mm, sutra ponovo uzv.
> Zauzeta ipak sam ja malo redaleko da bih ujutro kretala, ali eto to me jutros i doktor pitao. ja sam ti došla dan ranije u zg i bit ću ovdje do aspiracije, a onda doma!


Bravo *Osijek*!!Ide to tebi samo tako!pusa

----------


## Sanjička

*Osijek* bravo bravo...Javljaj nam se!!!!

*tlatincica* ja sam nekako rasporedila tokom dana sve moguce da na kraju ne znam sta sam popila a sta ne!!!!!hahaha

*Sela* be cool....

----------


## osijek

Danas smo bili na folikumetriji folikuli od 13-17 mm ima ih 8 valjda. Doktor je zadovoljan, vadila sam krv, u tri zovem i vjerojatno će mi smanjiti injekcvije na 1 jer se folikuli ludo razvijaju i ima ih puno. Ne zan dali sutra idem na uzv ili ne, ali sve ću znati u tri. Baš me zanima šta će sa viškom jajnih sstanica, jel petrova zamrzava js?

----------


## Snekica

Osijek, rečeno je da da, a sad u stvarnosti neznam, najbolje ih pitaj danas u tri kad se čuješ s njima

Skoro zaboravih, super za broj!!!

----------


## tlatincica

Bravo Osijek! Koliko još do punkcije? Dan-dva sudeći po broju i veličini  :Yes:  
Bogme i mene zanima to zamrzavanje js.

----------


## Sanjička

Super Osijek,kako to kod tebe super ide!!!!!

Petrova zamrzava js,znam po tome jer su meni zamrznuli a imala sam samo 5 komada viska.Tako da ne vidim razlog zasto ne bi zamrznuli.Jedino ako ne bi bile dobre....

----------


## tlatincica

I što je sa smrznutim jajnim stanicama? Hoće to ići i kad...?

Ma stavio me doktor na jaču dozu, kaže da su 3 js sa 20-ak gonala malo pa me zanima što ako dobijem, ne znam, 10 js... što, kad, kako...?

----------


## sanja1

Osijek super,uskoro će punkcija :Klap: .
Ja se od sutra pikam,iju ju,a ja jaj,fuf vuf,nekako mi se sad čini da je brzo došlo :Grin: .

----------


## Sela

Sanja1,aj fala bogu da ti se cini da ti je period cekanja na stimulaciju brzo prosao,meni se cini nikad lipanj da dodje,zato sam i razbila monotoniju prirodnjakom.
Sad nikako da docekam taj pregled 25.5.da vidim sto ce mi zapapriti,koji protokol cu dobiti,ali znajuci kako moj doc radi bit ce to 15ak Gonala i koji Cetrotide.Ne znam ima li smisla da zamolim za jacu stimulaciju pa da vidim koji mi je maximum zapravo..Na cemu ces ti biti???? :Grin:

----------


## sanja1

Ja sam na gonalima :Laughing: ,ko prave narkićke smo :Laughing: .
A kod koga si ti Sela,kojeg dr.-a?Ja sam kod dr.K,u prvom ivf mi je bila blaža stimulacija ali sad mi je malo pojačao dozu.

----------


## taca70

Sanjicka, sta je s tim tvojim zamrznutim js?Vidim iz potpisa da si isla u prirodnjake i da cekas stim.

----------


## Sela

> Ja sam na gonalima,ko prave narkićke smo.
> A kod koga si ti Sela,kojeg dr.-a?Ja sam kod dr.K,u prvom ivf mi je bila blaža stimulacija ali sad mi je malo pojačao dozu.


Ja cu kod dr.Š.ovaj jos puta(po prvi puta sam u bolnici,do sad sam bila privat),a onda cu vidjeti,mozda cu ga mijenjati..ako cu trebati...Koliko sam cula on samo odredi protokol i folikulometrije,a drugi lijecnici rade punkciju i transfer,a to mi se ne svidja bas previse..da me rastezu svi moguci docovi koji postoje u bolnici,ne,ne... :Mad: 
 :Heart:  :Heart:

----------


## sanja1

Da tome sam ja svjedočila jer na mojoj punkciji i et curama koje su bile kod njega sve je odradio ili dr.K ili dr.S,ovisi ko taj dan ima punkcije ili et,ali to možda nije uvijek tako. :Wink:

----------


## ZAUZETA

Pozz, ja bila jutros u Petrovoj,   u  9h  u čekaoni guuuužva,  ne znam za koga , dr. K ili dr.  B  jer sam bila prva i bila gotova za 2 minute.  Uglavnom,  upisali me za 9 mj,   nisam puno inzistirala da idem ranije jer se bojim godišnjih i radnog vremena laboratorija i dr. ova. Iako bi rado počela sa ovim ciklusom dok su mi nalazi dobri,  sve se pribojavam da se opet nešto ne poje..  :Razz: 
 A i dr K ide na godišnji do 14. 6.  ne znam kad starta,  uglavnom, nek ga nema 10-tak dana,  znaći cijeli početak lipnja.  I opet me uhvatio nespremnu,  nisam mogla nači spermiogram u fasciklu ni  da mi je život o tome ovisio.  :Grin:  I sjetila sam se tebe, *Osijek*,  kako si rekla da si imala sve spremno  :Smile: .  I kako ostaješ do aspiracije,  valjda do transfera.  Nisam znala da si postala purgerica,  inaće bi došla bez MM i nebi dogovarala neke druge kave  :Yes:   Jel se viđaš štogod sa curama sa podforuma? I, da,   8 komada   wow :Klap: ,  bujaš, bujaš

----------


## tlatincica

I ni jedna ne bi rekla da je u blizini naše zgrade obožavanja... A ja danas imala i slobodan dan  :Smile: 
Osijek, što je novoga? 
Čestitam curama na terminima za pikanje i na pikanju  :Smile: 
Zauzeta, ja sam slijedeći vikend na Mljetu na trekingu. Malo morskog zraka prije... pikanja. 
(tko o čemu, ja o pikanju  :Grin: )

Sanjička pliz javi znaš li što je sa smrznutim jajnim stanicama?

----------


## zvončica1976

dr.K to fakat odradi mrak...imam neke bliske med. krugove i kažu on ili dr.S    -     super kombinacija....
Nije da falim svog "konja" (jao da me čuje) ali ja kod dr.K. :Klap:

----------


## sanja1

Zvončica i ja sam čula od kako ti kažeš bliskih med.krugova :Laughing: da je dr.K vrhunski stručnjak :Yes: .

----------


## Sanjička

Ej tlatincica sori,tek sam se sad ulogirala......

Moje jajne stanice smrznute stoje tamo i nitko ih ne spominje.
Ja kad sam sada bila na folikulometrijama on je bas htio moju punktirati ali nije dovoljno brzo rasla da bi se punktirala.A ove koje su tamo nije ni spomenuo da bi koristio.Ja mislim da moj prof nije bas za njih jer od tih 5 pitanje je da li bi sta ostalo,a ipak bolje je i kvalitetnije s svjezim zametkom.
Tako da ja ponovno u 6. mj idem na UZV 10i dc pa ce vidjeti sta ce bit s tim ciklusom.Ako nista cekam 9 mj i stimulaciju.

Kad sam ja bila u 2 mj. na stimulaciji s menom su bile jos dvije zene.Jedna isto kod mog prof i jedna od Radakovica.Njima nisu nista smrznuli.Ali mislim da je nesto bilo kad im je vracen samo po 1 zametak.
Ne znam da li sam nekaj zaboravila????

----------


## Sanjička

E daaaa!!!!!

Upravo sam cula da je Milinovic izjavio da ce dozvoliti zamrzavanje zametaka ali *samo* kod zena starijih od 40 god i kod izrazito slabo plodnih muskaraca!Eto,nadam se da je jos netko cuo za to!!!!!!!!

----------


## tlatincica

Sanjička hvala za odgovor. Znači, ništa se ne zna, ili će smrznute js gurati uz prirodnjak...? 
Što se tiče izjave ministra... nemam komentara. Pristojnog.

----------


## Sela

I ja cula da ce dozvoliti ograniceno zamrzavanje zametaka,ali to nije rijesenje za veliku vecinu cura koje ce i dalje morati prolaziti previse nepotrebnih postupaka i stimulacije.
Ah!!No,valjda ce i ti izbori jednom doci...
Sanja1 i Zvoncica1976,znaci ako dr.K.padnem u ruke,mogu biti spokojna?
Sto je vase misljenje,cure,tko je najpopularniji dr u Petrovoj?Dr.Vrcic?Ciji pacijenti su relativno najzadovoljniji nacinom rada i postupanja lijecnika?

----------


## Snekica

Po meni su svi super! Nisam još imala loših iskustava!

----------


## Sela

*Snekica* sa svakim si imala neka posla,ha???

----------


## Sanjička

Nista tlatincica!!!

Moram priznati da ja uopce ne kuzim sta oni rade a i nitko mi nista ne zna objasniti.To je sve nesto izm redaka!
Koliko sam shvatila sestru I. kombiniraju i u prirodnjacima svjeze i smrznute.

Sela,meni je za sada prof Vrcic najbolji od svih.Ja sam jako dugo kod njega i stvarno je strucnjak.Samo je malo problem dolaziti do njega,jer ima uzasnu guzvu.Ali ako si jako jako uporan mozes i to.

----------


## osijek

Cure evo ja obavila i današnju folikumetriju, opet sam išla vaditi krv da vidimo estradiol, kaže doc. K ima folikula dosta, ali nisu još narasli skroz pa bi vjerojatno još danas jedan gonal, ali prvo da vidimo nalaze. Rekao je bunit će se ovi gore ako stanice nisu dovoljno zrele tj, ako ih prerano punktiramo. Meni se ne žuri i nisam ni očekivala da će danas bit štoperica, ali sutra bi mogla. Pitala sam za zamrzavanje i rekao mi je to čete se kada ovo sve završi dogovoriti s biologom, ja sam rekla samo da me zanima dali prakticiraju to i on je rekao da istina je sve što pričaju. Tako da iskreno se nadam da ću moći porazgovaratisa biologom.

----------


## osijek

Zauzeta vjerojatno smo se i srele onda, nema baš cura sa pdf-a, upoznala sam dvije koje nisu na pdf-u i sa njima kratim vrijeme čekanja, a vi petrovke sa pdf-a nema vas ni od korova. :Rolling Eyes: 
Ivana 78 što je sa tobom jesi počela?

----------


## ivana78

[Ivana 78 što je sa tobom jesi počela?[/QUOTE]

Hej draga pratim ja tebe u stopu  :Yes: , ja ti još uvijek čekam svoju vješticu, imam osjećaj da bi danas mogla stići, ali nešto me muči šta ako dobijem danas navečer, ne znam da li se to računa onda danas kao prvi dan ciklusa ili sutra!??

Bravo za tebe, odlično reagiraš, držim fige!

 :Kiss:  nadam se da ćemo se sresti u P., javim se čim vještica stigne!!!

----------


## ZAUZETA

Nemam pojma,  *Osijek*,  kaj si ti bila u čekaoni oko 9?  Morale bi uvesti znakove raspoznavanja,  recimo,   svi imati zeleni fasikl  ( to naravno, kažem jer sam si baš kupila jedan zeleni,  veći,  jer su iz starog papiri frcali na sve strane  :Grin: ).  Pa kak si ti već na pragu štoperice,  koliko se dana pikaš?  Budeš nam na kraju napisala u detalje po danima kaj si i kojiko primila.  I, da,  svaki dan ideš na folik.?

*Sanjička*,  gdje si pokupila tu ministrovu izjavu,  i što je za njega jako loša muška dijagnoza.  Koliko vidim, puno nas je tu zbog muškog fakora  (  fakat ne znam na čemu su to naši muški odrasli,  nas parizerima i pilatini punoj estrogena),  Ja  svog sina kad ga budem imala samo žganci i blitva, i kupim kravu i mliječne proizvode iz štale... :Yes: ,. Kažeš da nitkpo ne spominje js,  spomeni ih ti, i to na svakom pregledu.  Pa to nam je jedini izbor,  moramo ga forsirati.  A baš smo generacija na kokoj se uče.  Nekako brijem da sve promjene čivaju za izbornu, iduću godinu.  Toliko ćemo još zdurati... :Mad: 

*Ivana78*,  ma negdje sam čitala ak dođe do 17 i to ono popravo onda je to prvi dan.  Ak samo mrlja do jutra pa onda krene onda je ujutro prvi dan.  Meni zna dan-dva mrljaviti i farbati dok ne krene,  uglavnom računam da se traži baš sviježa krv.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~   za sve pikalice :Heart:  

ps.  kak svi imaju bliske medicinske krugove,  gdje ja živim...?? :Wink:

----------


## ZAUZETA

E fakat oprostite na pravopisu,  jednom ne provjerim i vidi sad :Embarassed:

----------


## ivana78

*Ivana78*, ma negdje sam čitala ak dođe do 17 i to ono popravo onda je to prvi dan. Ak samo mrlja do jutra pa onda krene onda je ujutro prvi dan. Meni zna dan-dva mrljaviti i farbati dok ne krene, uglavnom računam da se traži baš sviježa krv.

 Hvala na odgovoru, baš si brza! Svako malo trčkam na WC mislim evo je.... kad ono ništa, sad kad je trebam , nje nema  :Laughing: , a trebala je stići još prošli tjedan s obzirom da sam zadnju M imala 16.04. (sigurno i njoj smeta neki vulkan) 
Ništa , javim vam kada se gospođa M pojavi, sa slikovitim opisom !
 :Heart:

----------


## Snekica

> *Snekica* sa svakim si imala neka posla,ha???


Šprem me vodi, a UZv, punkciju i ET su mi radili Kasum, Pavičić, Vrčić (lpsc), Radaković. I Crvenković (colordopller). Naravno ne svi odjednom, ali kroz ove 2 g. svi su mi gledali dok sam širila noge :Laughing:

----------


## AuroraBlu

http://www.jutarnji.hr/traze-se-izmj...djece-/778336/

A loša muška dijagnoza je kada je potrebna tesa/mesa (punkcija testisa ili čak biopsija da bi se došlo do spermića)

----------


## Sanjička

Ja sam nasla ogroman clanak na www.vecernji.hr 
I lijepo je pisalo da ce se zamrzavati kod zena od 40 na dalje,kod tih muskih losih dijagnoza,kod malo dobivenih js i kod parova sa puno neuspjelih pokusaja.




> A loša muška dijagnoza je kada je potrebna tesa/mesa (punkcija testisa ili čak biopsija da bi se došlo do spermića)


Nije to bas bilo tako napisano.Samo da je to jedna od dijagnoza.Jer su se spominjali i karcinomi pa unaprijed smrzavanje spermija i js ili zametaka zbog kemoterapija i zracenja.

----------


## Marti

zanima me da li dr. Šprem ima ikakvih rezultata tj. da li je postupak koji je ona vodila ikome završio trudnoćom?

----------


## osijek

*Ivana 78* hoče to tako meni je u prošlom postupku kasnila, valjda je to neka podsvjesna nervoza ili tako nešto, ovaj put je bila na vrijeme.
*Zauzeta* bila sam sigurno negdje na potezu šalter ambulante i šalter odjel... danas mi je 10 dc i meni se prvo činilo nekako brzo, ali jučer sam baš razmislila i zaključila da sam u prošlom postupku bila 13 dc na punkciji tako da to je tu negdje, ako sutra bude štoperica onda sam isto kao prošli put 13 dc na asporaciji. Što se fascikla tiče ja imam crni sa zelenom strijelicom tj. logotipom moje firme, mogo bi proči a? :Laughing: 
Protokol mi je malo drugačiji nego zadnji, prva 3 dana po 3 gonala, 5,6,7,8 dan po 2 gonala, 9 i 10 dan po 1 gonal. Eto to je do sada!
Što se vještice tiče meni su prošle godine rekli ako dođe do 18 h da je to prvi dan, ako je poslije 18 h onda je sutra prvi dan i ja se toga držim.

----------


## Sela

Ajde vidjet cemo sta ce biti sad dalje i kako ce se stvar razvijati...Treba tocno definirati na koga ce se odnositi dozvola zamrzavanja zametaka.Rekli su za mjesec dana ce se znati,pa ajd da i to vidimo...

----------


## ZAUZETA

Osijek,  fascikl prolazi :Wink: ,   kakve nam je volje bio dr danas?

----------


## ZAUZETA

Sanjička,  daj stavi link za taj članak,  ja il sam slijepa il nešto peto, ne vidim gdje je

----------


## Sela

Nisam i ja odmah nasla,klikni na miniopciju HRVATSKA(kao vijesti iz HR)i onda ces naici na clanak.

----------


## tlatincica

Vjerujem da je to taj članak
http://www.vecernji.hr/vijesti/milin...-clanak-142074

inače sve linkove možete naći ovdje
http://forum.roda.hr/threads/45608-L...ostajte/page13

----------


## ZAUZETA

Am odmah sam od naslova dobila proljev, da prostite,   Milinović će dopustiti zamrzavanje :Evil or Very Mad:   koja prikaza

----------


## zvončica1976

> I ja cula da ce dozvoliti ograniceno zamrzavanje zametaka,ali to nije rijesenje za veliku vecinu cura koje ce i dalje morati prolaziti previse nepotrebnih postupaka i stimulacije.
> Ah!!No,valjda ce i ti izbori jednom doci...
> Sanja1 i Zvoncica1976,znaci ako dr.K.padnem u ruke,mogu biti spokojna?
> Sto je vase misljenje,cure,tko je najpopularniji dr u Petrovoj?Dr.Vrcic?Ciji pacijenti su relativno najzadovoljniji nacinom rada i postupanja lijecnika?


 Moram komentirati dr.V....
POKUŠAJTE mi vj na riječ....ajmo ovako - poznajem ga privatno....jako dobro - VJERUJTE MI...N I S A M  otišla k njemu u postupak....
Klijentela mu je estrada i ako imate 2 kg previše preporučuje da skinite kile jer inače NIKADA nećete ostati trudni....
Mogla bi još puuuuuno ali neću jer vjerujem da ima pacijentica koje su zadovoljne ali u mom slučaju je prije 11 godina napravio veliku liječničku grešku koju nebi napravio ni  student.
Molim da se ovo ne shvati kao privatan atak ali baš zbog toga što se znamo privatno....
Nebi o njegovoj stručnosti.TOČKA.
Prof.K možda izgleda zbunjen,ali je tata - mata u mpo (preporuka više ginekologa)
Šimunič...hm,fin i pristojan ali moram se nadovezat na curke - ako ne mora - za socijalu ne radi....
Rekoh i previše :Grin: 
Ali moram reći - sve što sam napisala  - POTPISUJEM!!!!!!

----------


## osijek

*zauzeta,* naš dr. K je danas bio onako, pričalo mu se, ali je neki nedorečen, ne znaš dali mu se situacija sviđa ili ne, skužila sam da je gotovo istu stvar rekao i meni i još dvije cure. Pitao me zašto mi je mjehur pun kad znam da mu to otežava, ja sam rekla pa neznam, a on je rakao, a koga čemo pitati supruga? :Laughing: Baš je lud nasmijava me na neki čudan način. ja sam zadovoljna njim i kako sada stvari stoje ne bih ga mjenjala!

----------


## sanja1

Ha ha :Laughing: i mene uvijek špota za pun mjehur,iako se pošiškim prije,pa kaj da ga izvadim i ručno iscijedim :Laughing: ,joj joj.

----------


## tlatincica

Kad smo već kod doktora: mene kad liječnice pitaju kod kojeg sam MPO doktora, pa ja kažem, one sve reagiraju: Joj njega žene vole  :Zaljubljen: 
 :Confused: 

Nije V.   :Razz:

----------


## ZAUZETA

jel motorist?  :Wink:

----------


## ivana78

Drage moje, evo ja jučer dobila negdje prije 17 sati. Prvo ono znate smeđe, a navečer oko 22 baš onako pravo -krv :Embarassed:  (oprostite na opisu). Sada što vi mislite da ja računam jučer kao prvi dan ili danas, s obzirom da se moram početi pikati gonalima drugi dan ciklusa!!! Help! Ovo mi se do sada još nije dogodili da baš popodne-navečer dobijem!!!
Hvala!

----------


## Sanjička

*Ivana78* po meni je jucer nulti dan a danas onda prvi dan.

Ja ti se drzim onog sto i osijek kaze.Do 18h prvi dan,od 18h nulti dan.Ali mora biti bas svjeza krv! :Smile:

----------


## aenea

> Moram komentirati dr.V....
> POKUŠAJTE mi vj na riječ....ajmo ovako - poznajem ga privatno....jako dobro - VJERUJTE MI...N I S A M otišla k njemu u postupak....
> Klijentela mu je estrada i ako imate 2 kg previše preporučuje da skinite kile jer inače NIKADA nećete ostati trudni....
> Mogla bi još puuuuuno ali neću jer vjerujem da ima pacijentica koje su zadovoljne ali u mom slučaju je prije 11 godina napravio veliku liječničku grešku koju nebi napravio ni student.
> Molim da se ovo ne shvati kao privatan atak ali baš zbog toga što se znamo privatno....
> Nebi o njegovoj stručnosti.TOČKA.
> Prof.K možda izgleda zbunjen,ali je tata - mata u mpo (preporuka više ginekologa)
> Šimunič...hm,fin i pristojan ali moram se nadovezat na curke - ako ne mora - za socijalu ne radi....
> Rekoh i previše
> Ali moram reći - sve što sam napisala - POTPISUJEM!!!!!!


Iskustva su različita, naravno. 
Nisam estrada, nemam vezu i imam višak kila, ali mi V. nikad nije rekao ovo što si navela. Štoviše, izuzetno sam zadovoljna i liječenjem i odnosnom liječnik-pacijent. 
S druge strane, sa K. imam tako traumatično iskustvo (i vrlo neugodan osvrt na višak kila, ali manje bitno) da ga ne bih poželjela ni milinoviću i ne bih išla k njemu ni da je zadnji na svijetu, a s druge strane vidim da ima cura koje su zadovoljne. I to je ok. 
Nasreću, svi imamo mogućnost izbora.

----------


## ivana78

> *Ivana78* po meni je jucer nulti dan a danas onda prvi dan.
> 
> Ja ti se drzim onog sto i osijek kaze.Do 18h prvi dan,od 18h nulti dan.Ali mora biti bas svjeza krv!


Misliš da bi se onda od sutra trebala bockati gonalima, a od dans računati prvi dan menstruacije?
Osjećam se ko najveća glupača -ne znam od kada računati prvi dan menstruacije :Grin: 
Sva sam u panici, a sestre u P. nemogu dobiti da se postavim na trepavice!!!

----------


## Sanjička

Ne da mislim vec sam 100% sigurna.Ja sam ti isto imala takav problem kad sam se trebala poceti pikati ali sam uspjela dobiti sestru Irenu u Petrovoj i lijepo mi je tako objasnila.I tak da ti se ja toga bas drzim.

----------


## Sanjička

> Iskustva su različita, naravno. 
> Nisam estrada, nemam vezu i imam višak kila, ali mi V. nikad nije rekao ovo što si navela. Štoviše, izuzetno sam zadovoljna i liječenjem i odnosnom liječnik-pacijent. 
> Nasreću, svi imamo mogućnost izbora.


Potpuno se slazem s tobom aenea.Ja isto imam visak kila,on je predlozio da ih smanjim,ali nikada nije bio neugodan....I moram priznati da nikada nisam cula od bilo koje pacijentice koja se lijeci kod njega neku losu rijec o njemu......

----------


## ivana78

> Ne da mislim vec sam 100% sigurna.Ja sam ti isto imala takav problem kad sam se trebala poceti pikati ali sam uspjela dobiti sestru Irenu u Petrovoj i lijepo mi je tako objasnila.I tak da ti se ja toga bas drzim.


Hvala, onda sam od sutra pikalica!!!!
 Pusa!

----------


## taca70

Ja bi se samo malo nadovezala na ovo o dr.V iako ne podrzavam takve rasprave jer je puno toga subjektivno pa bolje da se ne zahuktava.Kod dr.V sam intenzivno dolazila 3god., bez ikakve veze a o svom celebrity statusu da ne govorim.Znam da je popularan ali i veoma strucan (nitko nije savrsen).Meni je puno pomogao, izasao mi max ususret i vjerujem ucinio sve sto je u njegovooj moci da sto prije uspijem.Ali, na neke stvari se nazalost ne moze utjecati pa sam oducila potraziti srecu na drugoj strani i to ne zbog njega nego zbog Klinike u kojoj radi.Jedino sto mi je smetalo je njegova preopterecenost poslom i nedostatak komunikacije sto mi je stvaralo dodatni stres jer sam stalno ocekivala u kakvom ce raspolozenju doci i hoce li na neko moje pitanje dignuti desnu ili lijevu obrvu.Ali, imao je i svojih svijetlih trenutaka.Apsolutno se namjeravam vratiti u Petovu kod njega ako mi iduci postupak ne uspije.

----------


## nana_banana

Možda će moje pitanje biti glupo, al ja sam stvarno zbunjena. Zato mi nemojte zamjeriti.

Naime, po prvi puta idem na folikulometriju. Bila sam 8, 12 i danas 14dc. Doktorica mi je rekla da sam taman pred ovulaciju. I da dođem opet u ponedjeljak kad će mi biti 20dc. Pretpostavljam da je to već nakon ovulacije, jel tako???

Kako suprug ima loš spermiogram, odlučili smo ovaj put, slušati doktoricu i pričekati ovulaciju (a i kako bi MM skupio dosta plivača) i tada se baciti na hopa cupa, međutim doktorica nije ništa rekla, kad će ovulacija, bacite se na posao...  :Smile:  
Moje pitanje je jel se mi možemo baciti na posao?  :Laughing:   Ajme sama sam sebi smiješna. 
A iskreno buni me i savjet ginća da kad ideš na UZV nema hopa cupa par dana.

----------


## tlatincica

Trebala si pitati doktoricu što ustvari radi? 
Ja pitam kad me zanima: Mogu odnosi?  :Trep trep: 




> A iskreno buni me i savjet ginća da kad ideš na UZV nema hopa cupa par dana.


ovo nisam znala  :Grin:  al nikad nisam dobila primjedbu 
Nekako mislim da ih baš i ne mogu vidjeti ultrazvučno.

----------


## MIJA 32

hitno trebamo pacijenticu za otvoreno

svi detalji
http://forum.roda.hr/threads/56058-h...as-za-Otvoreno

----------


## Sanjička

*Ivana78* sretno s pikanjem i javljaj nam kako napredujes!!! :Klap: 
Pusa,pozz

----------


## Sela

*Nana_banana* samo se ti baci na hopa cupa vec danas!
*Sretno pikanje* svim pikalicama!
*Osijek* sto ima dalje kod tebe?
Ja sutra narucena kod homeopatice u Draskovicevoj.Cujem da ima tzv.fakirski lezaj za poticanje odredjenih tocaka na tijelu, na kojem se i masira..Vidjet cu kako to izgleda pa mozda onda necu na akupunkturu jer je u principu vrlo slicno.Nemam puno iskustava s homeopatijom,a ono sto imam je dosta lose(odustala sam kod prvog pogorsanja situacije,a trebala sam nastaviti sa ljekovima),medjutim odlucila sam opet pokusati.Vjerovatno sam trebala prije poceti s time jer mi se IVF opasno blizi,ali svejedno cu krenuti .Pripreme su u tijeku... :Razz:

----------


## ZAUZETA

*Sela*,  pa kak su ti homeopatija  (slatke kuglice za cuclanje) i akupunktura (igle na sve strane) slično??  Mislim  ja bi homeopatiju rajše, hehe.  
*Ivana78*,  sutra  krećeš  ~~~~~~~~ sretno :Heart: 
Vidim da se komentira  višak  kila,  i mislim  da ako dr upozorava na to nije uopće u krivu,   znam  da su kile vezane i uz nastanak cisti, ili bar sklonost tome...  znaći razne abnormalnosti.  Skidat kile i gotovo. :Preskace uze: 
Moji cervikalni svi čisti,  fala ti bože - a i M  izgleda da će danas/sutra.  A znala sam da čeka da odem na izlet i da me po putu muči - klasika

*Osijek*,  jel pala štoperica?

----------


## ZAUZETA

I, da  htjela sam samo prokomentirati Jim,  ne znam  jeste čitale na "Punkcija js"  kakvo je žena imala užasno iskustvo na punkciji,  kao,  jooj,  gospođo  nemamo anestezije za vas,  pa ti na živo duraj  30 js samo iz jednog jajnika.  A drugi je bio nedostupan,  tko zna koliko je on imao.  Stvarno horor,  da ih tuži za duševne i tjelesne boli.  Mislim  da je Sv. Duh u pitanju

----------


## ivana78

> *Ivana78* sretno s pikanjem i javljaj nam kako napredujes!!!
> Pusa,pozz


  Hvala, pusa!
Evo baš sam uspjela dobiti i sestru Irenu, pa mi je rekla da od danas računam prvi dan ciklusa, i od sutra se pikam, na ultrazvuku sam u srijedu!   :Smile:

----------


## osijek

evo danas na folikumetriji dr.K dobro raspoložen i zadovoljan folikulima kaže danas vjerojatno štoperica, al nek izvadim svejedno krv pa neka ga popodne nazovem, dežuran je pa če mi reći, ali kaže 95% da će biti tako kako je rekao, danas štoperica, a u petak aspiracija  :Rolling Eyes: . Dana sam se nasmijala dr.K baš je lud do daske rekao mi je nek dignem tu suknju ili ću morati mjenjat registraciju  :Laughing: , prvo sam mislila da sam pogrešno čula kad on meni ponovo pa da morat ćete mjenjati registraciju i što onda? Eto još malo zovem pa ču znati dali idemo tim planom!

----------


## tlatincica

Osijek zašto ti vadiš krv? Ja nikad nisam (mislim u postupcima).
Ivana78, Sanja1 sretno curke! Tko je još pikalica?

dobit cu otkaz koliko sam na forumu  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## osijek

> Osijek zašto ti vadiš krv? Ja nikad nisam (mislim u postupcima).
> Ivana78, Sanja1 sretno curke! Tko je još pikalica?
> 
> dobit cu otkaz koliko sam na forumu


Krv se vadi kako bi se vidjela visina estradiola u krvi, to je inače normalno da se prati u postupku samo neko vadi 1,2..zavisi od procjene liječnika, prema visini estradiola se vidi i u kojoj je fazi folikul, tj. može se vidjeti kada će nasupiti ovulacija. Znači osim prema veličini folikula, doktor i prema visini estradiola odlučuje kada ide štoperica!

----------


## osijek

*Ivana 78* nisam ti poželila sretno pikanje, još sretniju aspiraciju i transfer i naravno nakon toga najljepši rezultat bete!!!! :Very Happy:

----------


## sanja1

Ivana 78 sretno s pikanjem :Klap: .
Evo meni je danas 2.dan pikanja i moram se pohvalit da se ovaj put bockam sama :Grin: ,nije ništa strašno,samo brate mili ona gonal pen injekcija i njena uputstva za rukovanje su me izludjela,okreni ovaj brojčanik pa onda onaj pa......zakomplicirali su ga bezveze a zapravo je vrlo jednostavno :Wink: .

Tlatincice i mene dr. slao da vadim estradiol :Razz: .

----------


## Sela

[QUOTE=ZAUZETA;1627881]*Sela*,  pa kak su ti homeopatija  (slatke kuglice za cuclanje) i akupunktura (igle na sve strane) slično??  Mislim  ja bi homeopatiju rajše, hehe.  

Pa nije isto naravno.Samo sto sad na istoj adresi mogu dobiti sve sto hocu,znaci i slatke kuglice i pikanje na tim cavlima(znas da sam rekla fakirski lezaj),a ja mislila posebno ici na fertility akupunkturu.cmok







]

----------


## tlatincica

> Krv se vadi kako bi se vidjela visina estradiola u krvi, to je inače normalno da se prati u postupku samo neko vadi 1,2..





> Tlatincice i mene dr. slao da vadim estradiol.


 :Shock: 
oću i jaaa  :Sad: 


 :Wink:

----------


## Sela

Meni stigao nalaz spolnih hormona od proslog ciklusa,cekala ga dobrih mjesec dana jer nije bilo reagensa u labu na Rebru.
E2  170 pmol/L
LH     4 1U/L
FSH   7 1U/L
PROLAKTIN  21 nemam oznaku za to(uglavnom ref.vrijednosti do 23)
To bi znacilo da mi je u proslom ciklusu prolaktin bio relativno povisen.Odmah sam odjurila u Breyer i napravila novi(jer mi je bas 3.dan ciklusa pao) i bio je 169,40 mIU/L(REF. do 637) sto bi znacilo da mi je u ovom ciklusu prolaktin puno manji nego u proslom.U proslom sam si ga sama podigla glupim uzimanjem ayurvedskog preparata bez strucnog nadzora i necu tako nesto uraditi nikad vise.
Inace,mene nikad nisu trazili nalaz hormona za odredjivanje ovulacije..Samo UZV.To je od dr do dr.

----------


## ivana78

[QUOTE=osijek;1628036]*Ivana 78* nisam ti poželila sretno pikanje, još sretniju aspiraciju i transfer i naravno nakon toga najljepši rezultat bete!!!! :Very Happy: [/QOTE]
 Hvala Osijek, Sanja1, Zauzeta, Sanjička i ostalim curkama!

Osijek jel večeras štoperica, ništa ne javljaš? Držim fige (ne znam vibrat :Embarassed: ), da sve prođe baš onako kako treba   :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: .

----------


## ivana78

Osijek jesi li ti išla svaki dan od nedjelje na ultrazvuk?

----------


## osijek

*Ivana 78* išla sam svaki dan na uzv znači 8,9,10,11 dan na uzv i 9,10,11 dan vaditi krv. Štoperica je danas u 22h i aspiracija u petak u 8h. Evo čekam da se piknem i onda šta nam bog da i sreča junačka!!! :Grin:

----------


## sanja1

Osijek jesi ti tako i u 1.postupku išla od 8.dana svaki dan na uzv?Ja sam išla 8. i 10.dan,dakle svaki drugi :Rolling Eyes: .

----------


## ivana78

> Osijek jesi ti tako i u 1.postupku išla od 8.dana svaki dan na uzv?Ja sam išla 8. i 10.dan,dakle svaki drugi.


Sanja, nije pravilo ja sam do sada bila u postupku 4 puta i svaki put je bilo drugačije što se tiče uzv-a, ali uglavnom sam išla do 3 puta, ne računajući onaj ultrazvuk na dan aspiracije! Ja sam do sada radila kada sam išla na uzv i prilično sam bila iscrpljena i napeta s obzirom da imam 170 km do Zg. (dizanje ujutro u 3,30 i povratak do cca 10,30 na posao) 
Sada sam odlučila da ću na godišnji od prvog dana uzv-a, pa do dva dana nakon transfera! Radim uredski posao i stajališta sam da još 14 dana nakon transfera nema nekog velikog učinka na ishod!   A i ne mogu toliko na godišnji, a ni bolovanje s obzirom da radim u privatnoj firmi- i nitko ne zna čime se bavim na godišnjem  :Laughing: !!!

Osijek bit će sve u redu samo opušteno i hrabro, mislim na tebe!!! Jesi ti na godišnjem ili na bolovanju i koliko misliš ležati doma nakon transfera?

----------


## osijek

*sanja 1* ja sam zadnji puta bila na uzv 7,9,11 dan i ujutro na dan aspiracije, a krv sam vadila 9,11 dan. Ovaj put je malo drugačije. Ja sam u prošlom postupku kao i sada bila u zg od prvog uzv-a do aspiracije i onda kući pa treći dan opet u zg na transfer i odmah kući.
*ivana 78* ja sam na godišnjem i mislim ležati doma nakon transfera barem 5-7 dana. U prošlom postupku sam išla raditi jedan dan između aspiracije i transfera i onda nakon transfera sam ležala cca 8 dana i išla raditi do bete i onda na prvom uzv 19 dan nakon transfera hiperstimulacija i tu sam otišla u bolnicu i nakon toga nisam više ni radila...
moji na poslu znaju gdje sam i direktor mi je rekao neka si uzmem vremena koliko mi treba i odradim to do kraja i ne razbijam glavu sa firmom i poslom jer ovo je bitnije, baš je srce!

----------


## zvončica1976

> Ja bi se samo malo nadovezala na ovo o dr.V iako ne podrzavam takve rasprave jer je puno toga subjektivno pa bolje da se ne zahuktava.Kod dr.V sam intenzivno dolazila 3god., bez ikakve veze a o svom celebrity statusu da ne govorim.Znam da je popularan ali i veoma strucan (nitko nije savrsen).Meni je puno pomogao, izasao mi max ususret i vjerujem ucinio sve sto je u njegovooj moci da sto prije uspijem.Ali, na neke stvari se nazalost ne moze utjecati pa sam oducila potraziti srecu na drugoj strani i to ne zbog njega nego zbog Klinike u kojoj radi.Jedino sto mi je smetalo je njegova preopterecenost poslom i nedostatak komunikacije sto mi je stvaralo dodatni stres jer sam stalno ocekivala u kakvom ce raspolozenju doci i hoce li na neko moje pitanje dignuti desnu ili lijevu obrvu.Ali, imao je i svojih svijetlih trenutaka.Apsolutno se namjeravam vratiti u Petovu kod njega ako mi iduci postupak ne uspije.


Ja sam navela da je to bilo,nažalost MOJE iskustvo...i rekla sam da vjerujem da su pristupi različiti i to smo nažalost sve osjetile....
Nije bitna stručna preporuka,naglašavam da je napravio NESTRUČNU pogrešku,dao dijagnozu koju nije provjerio - i na moju nesreću - POGRIJEŠIO.Ne želim u rasprave,ja sam očito trebala biti pametnija i uzeti to s rezervom,ali imala sam beskrajno povjerenje i poslušala njegove upute.TOLIKO OD MENE O TEMI PROF.V.
Pozdrav  :Smile:

----------


## sanja1

Aha dakle tako je to sa uzv-om,a ja mislila da uvijek ide samo 8.i10.dan :Grin: .

----------


## kriistiina

drage moje, može pomoć? Planiram ići na IVF u Petrovu kod prof. Š..... Za bebu bih podnjela sve, naravno, ali me zanima postoji li ikakva mogućnost da me se uspava prilikom aspiracije js? Moja tolerancija na bol je nula ...  :Sad:

----------


## tlatincica

I moja  :Grin:  
nema boli malo boli puno- ako boli- boli!
Za aspiraciju aspirin intravenozno, glava samo tup! i probudiš se u sobi  :Smile: 
Eventualno bljuješ putem doma. To mi je bio najgori dio punkcije  :Laughing: 

Inače, sve info o ovome pogledaj na
http://potpomognutaoplodnja.info/ind...skoj&Itemid=81

----------


## taca70

Tlatincica,aspirin intravenozno?Aspirin, apaurin, samo neka ne boli.
Kristiina, ne boj se boli ali ima nesto u ovome sto veli tlatincica.Ja bih bljuvala po 3x, odvucem se onako nadrogirana do wc-a, sestre nigdje ni u tragovima.Moram naglasiti da nam je u Mb sestra bila cijela 2 sata s nama u sobi i pratila kako se oporavljemo od anestezije, nudila injekciju protiv bolova i zapitkivala kako smo.Medutim, tamo se i dobije neka anestezija koja se puno lakse podnosi nego ova u Petrovoj.

----------


## tlatincica

Cijeli dan maštam o aspirinu (ubija me glavobolja).
apaurin, naravno
Hvala Taca  :Wink:

----------


## kriistiina

Ma kod nas u Osijeku daju opću anesteziju, lijepo zaspem, probudim se u šok sobi i ništa me ne boli i ne bljuckam............  :Smile: 

Hvala cure moje !

----------


## sanja1

Kriistiina ja neznam šta sam dobila u venicu ali šta god da je bilo fino me nokautiralo i ničeg se ne sjećam,tek nakon sat vremena sam se probudila u sobi,tako da boli nemaaaaaa,a muka mi je bilo 5 minuta nakon ustajanja i to je to,ovisi kako ko podnosi :Yes: .

----------


## ivana78

Sretno draga!  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## Sela

DBRJTR!!Evo sortiram nalaze i ostale bezvrijedne papire za prvi pregled 25.5.(nesto sam si iskopirala,nikad ne znas hoce li trebati).Prilikom  narucivanja kod sestre Irene,naknadno je zatrazen  muzev spermiogram.To mi prvi puta nije rekla ni trazila.Sad,s obz.da smo mi pacijenti prof.Š.i privat(do sad bili),prof.zna nalaz i situaciju pa nisam dragog tjerala na novi spermiogram vec sam spakirala stari.Ali nije to poanta.Poanta je da sluzbeno stoji da Petrova ne priznaje nalaze ijedne druge ustanove ili klinike sto po meni nije tocno.Vidim da je to i Pino unijela na stranici www.potpomognutaoplodnja.info.Ili sam ja iznimka.Jer na moje pitanje da li je potreban nalaz ejakulata iskljucivo iz Petrove,odgovorila je nijecno.Ili je to zato sto mi imamo pedigre iz IVF klinike.Mada ne vjerujem.Mozda se nesto promijenilo,pa cure koje cete biti u prilici pitajte..

----------


## Snekica

Moj prvi nalaz s-grama (ne doslovno, od mm!) je bio iz OB Pula koji im je služio samo kao fitilj za dalje, sve kasnije smo radili u Petrovoj. Ako na to misliš, jedino ako se opet i opet nije nešto promijenilo!

----------


## Sela

Da,*Sneki* logicno mi je da od sad nadalje cemo i mm i ja sve raditi u Petrovoj u labu,al sam na puno mjesta procitala da kad se za pregled trazi spermiogram da mora biti iz Petrove,jer kao oni imaju neke osjetljivije i bolje aparate(kak da to vec nazovem)..Pa sam zato to napisala.pusic

----------


## sanja1

Osijek nadam se da je sve super prošlo i da je košarica puna js :Very Happy: (zrelih naravno),~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za malce od TM :Grin: .

----------


## Sela

Cure,pitala bih nesto jer zanima me praksa u Petrovoj.Da li mm moze uoci punkcije donijeti uzorak  od kuce ili bas striktno mora tamo obaviti svoj dio posla?

----------


## sanja1

Joj Sela ja to fakat neznam,mm je tamo dao svoj doprinos i mislim da to ide tako ali kažem nisam sigurna,ne znam. :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## taca70

Sela, moja frendica je jednom donijela uzorak od kuce jer MM nije mogao doci i sve je bilo ok samo moras to prvo dogovoriti jer uzorak mora u roku od max 1h na obradu.

----------


## AuroraBlu

Mi u Vinogradskoj to prakticiramo, ali mora se napomenuti unaprijed da nam sestra da 2 papira koja MM popuni i potpiše nakon što doma "popuni" čašicu  :Smile:  Potpisuje, naime, da je to njegovo, i u koliko sati je uzorak uzet i nakon koliko dana apstinencije  :Smile:  I onda ja sama donesem čašicu i papire s njegovim potpisom.

----------


## osijek

sanja 1 evo mene, punkcij prošla, bila je bolna nije mi baš djelovala anestezija tako da sam cijelo vrijeme bila budna i osjetila...polomola sam ruke anesteziologinji koja me držala za ruke, da je na kraju i ona sirota rekla e doktore sada je već dosta i njoj, a i meni  :Grin: . Dobili smo 11 js, nakon punkcije po novom vam dođe sestra Irena sa papiričem i pročita vam stanje, koja metoda će se raditi itd...to je od jučer tako. Uglavnom mi imamo 11 js dio će nam zamrznuti, radi se icsi metoda i rekla mi je da je biolog Patrick poručio da se mužev nalaz u odnosu na zanji puta popravio, da je pronašao što mu je potrebno te da su puno kavalitetniji  :Very Happy: .
U nedjelju zovem lab. da vidimo kakva je situacija i ako je sve ok u ponedjeljak transfer!
Jedno nitko nas nije pitao o broju zametaka koji želimo da se vrati  :Mad: , ali briga me ja ću reći koliko ja hoću...

----------


## Gabi25

osijek koliko ćeš tražiti da ti vrate?? mislim da je u tvom slučaju preveliki propust što te to nisu pitali

----------


## Sela

*Sanja,Aurora,Taca* hvala na odgovorima,vis zgodno je da se u Vinogradskoj prakticira kucni uradak..MM je takva picajzla i osjetljivko da mu necu nista ni pricati o uvjetima u Petrovoj da ga ne prestrasim i zabrinem.Kod njega sve i svasta utjece na kvalitetu spermiograma.Raspitat cu se malo na licu mjesta,mislim da bi bilo mom bolje da izveze vez doma :Embarassed:  :Embarassed:

----------


## Sela

*Osijek* hrabrice,samo naprijed tako!!!!

----------


## ivana78

Bravo Osijek :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: ! 
Javi se sutra!!!
 :Klap:  Ovo ti je od MM!!!

----------


## osijek

*Ivana 78* hvala tebi TM, ja vama drzim figice!!!
*Gabi 25* kad malo bolje razmislim mozda je ovako i bolje ja cu traziti 2, a ako budu nesto rekli u slucaju da ih ima vise reci cu im zta sta me nisu pitali!!!
Sutra javim situaciju.
Svim curama u postupku puno srece i onima koje ga cekaju da sto prije dode!!!

----------


## sanja1

Osijek bravo curo :Very Happy: ,vauuu 11 js.Jao pa kako ti taj koktelčić nije djelovao,uf trebalo je izdržat punkciju,svaka čast,ali najbitnije je da sad traje tulum u Petrovoj,~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za tvoje mrve :Heart: .

----------


## Gabi25

osijek sretno~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## AuroraBlu

*Osijek*, sretno! I ne daj da ti vrate više od 2 (ma mislim da im to neće ni pasti na pamet)

----------


## ivana78

> *Osijek*, sretno! I ne daj da ti vrate više od 2 (ma mislim da im to neće ni pasti na pamet)


Ma cure mene uvijek hvata jeza od aspiracije, naime, mene nikada ne "sroka" do kraja taj njihov koktel, ja sam uvijek  za vrijeme aspiracije onako budna i prilično me boli, tko bude pokraj mene obično nastrada :Razz:   jer mu ne puštam ruku !

A što se tiče vraćanja zametaka ako Bog da, da kao do sada reagiram dobro i da sve bude ok ja i moj suprug smo se dogovorili da ne bi nikako da nam vrate više od dva zametka, jer do sada su nam uvijek vraćali 3 (nikada nas nitko ništa nije pitao za želje) i nikada ništa!!!
Jako me je strah višeplodne trudnoće.....

----------


## zvončica1976

> sanja 1 evo mene, punkcij prošla, bila je bolna nije mi baš djelovala anestezija tako da sam cijelo vrijeme bila budna i osjetila...polomola sam ruke anesteziologinji koja me držala za ruke, da je na kraju i ona sirota rekla e doktore sada je već dosta i njoj, a i meni . Dobili smo 11 js, nakon punkcije po novom vam dođe sestra Irena sa papiričem i pročita vam stanje, koja metoda će se raditi itd...to je od jučer tako. Uglavnom mi imamo 11 js dio će nam zamrznuti, radi se icsi metoda i rekla mi je da je biolog Patrick poručio da se mužev nalaz u odnosu na zanji puta popravio, da je pronašao što mu je potrebno te da su puno kavalitetniji .
> U nedjelju zovem lab. da vidimo kakva je situacija i ako je sve ok u ponedjeljak transfer!
> Jedno nitko nas nije pitao o broju zametaka koji želimo da se vrati , ali briga me ja ću reći koliko ja hoću...


Sretno,ili bolje break a leg  :Wink:  !!!!!!!!

----------


## osijek

Evo ja zvala lab. i dr. Patrick kaže sve je u redu i odlučio je da bi išao na 5 dan za transfer. Ja sam ga uhvatila i malo prokomentirala br. zametaka za vračanje. Rekla sam mu da nisam ni sa kim uspjela to prokomentirati, a ispričala sam mu što se zadnji put dogodilo i rekla sam da imam fobiju od vračanja 3 zametka. Rekao je najvjerojatnije neće ni biti tri, možda ostane samo jedan, ali kako god onda će 5 dan moći napraviti bolju selekciju prema kvaliteti zametka pa vratiti kvalitetnije. Pitao me koliko je zadnji put stanica oplođeno, kad sam mu rekla 3 i sve tri su se super razvila rekao je da to je baš čudo s obzirom na muževu dijegnozu. Uglavnom u srijedu transfer nadam se da će ostati 1 ili 2 mrvice, jer kao što i on kaže svaka stanica ima 50% šanse da dođe do blastice...držite fige i dalje da moje bebice narastu i dođu tamo gdje im je mjesto!

----------


## sanja1

Joj Osijek suuuuperrrrrrrr :Klap:  :Klap: ,kolko sam ja čitala bolje je kad se vrate 5.dan,evo još malo za mrve~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~.
Kad bi ti onda bio transfer?

----------


## Sela

Sad bih zavibrala za te male, slatke, divne mrvice ,da imam cim na ovom kompu pa zato evo ovo¸¸¸¸¸¸¸¸¸¸¸¸¸¸¸¸¸¸¸¸¸¸¸  ¸¸¸¸¸¸¸¸¸¸¸¸¸¸¸¸¸¸¸¸¸¸¸¸  ¸¸¸¸¸¸¸¸¸¸¸¸¸¸¸¸¸¸
¸¸¸¸¸¸¸¸¸¸¸¸¸¸¸¸¸¸¸¸¸¸¸¸¸  ¸¸¸¸¸¸¸¸¸¸¸¸¸¸¸¸¸¸¸¸¸¸¸¸¸  ¸¸¸¸¸¸¸¸¸¸¸¸¸¸¸¸¸¸¸¸
¸¸¸¸¸¸¸¸¸¸¸¸¸¸¸¸¸¸¸¸¸¸¸¸¸  ¸¸¸¸¸¸¸¸¸¸¸¸¸¸¸¸¸¸¸¸¸¸¸¸¸  ¸¸¸¸sretno u srijedu na transferu!!!!! :Very Happy:

----------


## osijek

> Joj Osijek suuuuperrrrrrrr,kolko sam ja čitala bolje je kad se vrate 5.dan,evo još malo za mrve~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~.
> Kad bi ti onda bio transfer?


Transfer je u srijedu, Patrick je bio prilično uvjeren jer rekao je vidimo se u srijedu, ali svejedno ću ja nazvati još u utorak. S obzirom da se plan promjenio idem malo raditi ta dva dana, i tako će me svi štediti, a barem će mi vrijeme proči brže.

----------


## Sela

Kao sto kazes u potpisu,nadamo se najboljem *Osijek*!

----------


## suzzie2

Ajme, nema me par dana i toliko novosti!

*Osijek* odlične vijesti, držim fige za srijedu!

Ja prijavljujem prvi dan M (super mi je bila vaša rasprava o računanju dana, baš mi je pomogla jer to nikad ne znam) i od sutra sam pikalica!  :Very Happy: 

I naravno imam pitanje...budući ću ići na odjel na pikanje, jer ne mogu to sama, a mm bi se onesvijestio na sam pogled na inekciju... da li na pikanje moram doći baš točno u 17,00 ili mogu i kasnije?

----------


## Sela

Sretno *Suzzie* s pikanjem!!!!MM i ja samo imali dogovor :Shock: n smiješa koktel a ja si pikam sama!!Nije ti to neki problem!Zelim ti da brzo pohvatas tehniku i da se ne gnjavis odlascima u Petrovu svaki ibogi dan!!!!!!Pusa

----------


## sanja1

Suzzie ja se ovaj put pikam sama i vjeruj mi da to ne boli ama baš ništa,uhvatiš špekec na trbuhu i lagano se pikneš,ma niti ne osjeti se kad iglica probije kožu,da sam znala da je to tako i prošli put bi se pikala sama :Yes: .U svakom slučaju kad odrediš vrijeme pikanja onda je svaki dan u to isto vrijeme.

----------


## suzzie2

*Sela* i *Sanja1* hvala na savjetima, ali previše se bojim da nešto ne napravim krivo (toga se bojim više nego same boli), tako da ipak mislim da ću šetat svaki dan do Petrove!

----------


## osijek

Ja sam se isto sama pikala i nemaš što zezniti, ali ti najbolje znaš, u petrovoj je pikanju u 17h koliko ja nam! Sretno pikalice!!!

----------


## Sela

Petrovke,dakle,probat cemo organizirati kavu sutra kasno popodne:samo da ne bude kise i da mozemo negdje vani sjediti..Nekima sam slala pp al ako sam nekoga zaboravila oprostite...Za kavu nisu potrebne pozivnice :Heart:  :Heart:  :Heart:

----------


## tlatincica

Osijek bravo! Navijam da prođe onako kako si zamislila!

----------


## kriistiina

Osijek držim fige da sve prođe super!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## ZAUZETA

*Osijek*  :Love:  zločesta anestezija,  kako nije odradija, ccc;  jel ti dr. K radio punkciju?  Za srijedu ~~~~~~~~~,   brzo je prošlo, još malo pa si trudnica  :Heart: 
* Suzzie2*,  kažu da mora biti u okviru sat vremena,  baš kako piše između 17-18h,  meni je jedan dr na hitnoj rekao da je to prirodno u tijelo super usklađeno,  da skoro u minutu žlijezde ispuštaju hormone,  znaći trebalo bi paziti da svaki dan u isto vrijeme.
*Sela*,  TM  nek malo predura,  pa kjarcu, kao da to nikad ti muški nisu radili na wc-u,  evo ~~~~~~~~~ za TM :Klap:

----------


## osijek

*Zauzeta* doc. K je radio punkciju i bio je dosta nestrpljiv silom je htio početi, a još mi nisu ni počeli davati anesteziju, ali anesteziologinja ga je dovela u red tako da je ipak sačekao, ali eto nažalost nešto im je tanka bila ovaj put anestezijica.

----------


## tlatincica

Jel i ostalim curama anestezija zakazala? Ili se počelo štediti i na tome?
Osijek, hrabrice, još jednom  :Klap:  za jake i velike blastice!
 :Kiss:

----------


## Sanjička

Ni mene nema par dana a vec se svasta super dogada!!!!
*Osijek* svaka ti cast za hrabrost,drzim najvece fige srece na svijetu za najbolje blastice......Bit ce sve super,super.
*Suzzie* ja sam hodala na pikanje u Petrovu.Nisam se usudila sama da nesto ne zeknem,ali sada cu se sigurno pikati sama jer je zapravo toliko jednostavno.Budes vidjela!Neka ti sestra tamo sve objasni i probaj sama da ne hodas tamo svaki dan.A sto se tice vremena.Ja radim do cetri i dok sam se spustila do Petrove bilo bi pola pet tako da su mene pikale sestre oko 15 do 5 ili 5.Ali mora bit unutar sat vremena obavezno.
*Sela* mm je bio jako zabrinut kako ce on to tamo napraviti kad sam mu rekla,ali poslije smo pricali i kaze da nije bilo tako strasno kako je zamisljao.On se samo bojao da ce zablokirat i da nis nebu obavil.haha kak je smjesan bio.....Jedino pretpostavljam da nije bas ugodno jer nije on jedini,ima vise muskaraca koji tamo cekaju na red.Ali kad je on to sebi sve objasnio shvatio je da su i drugi s istim razlogom tamo pa je ta neka neugodnost nestala i sve je islo ko podmazano.haha
Svim pikalicama sretno da sto prije dodu do cilja!!!!!!!

----------


## ivana78

Bravo,
nisam ja ni sumnjala u tebe, bit će sve ok, do tada ja za tebe :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  (dok još mogu)!
Ako budeš imala u srijedu transfer (ako sam dobro pohvatala), možda se i vidimo, ja sam u srijedu na prvom ultrazvuku!
Baš me je  ovo ugodno iznenadilo što idu na blastice, to mi je čudno za Petrovu!

----------


## Sela

> Sela[/B] mm je bio jako zabrinut kako ce on to tamo napraviti kad sam mu rekla,ali poslije smo pricali i kaze da nije bilo tako strasno kako je zamisljao.On se samo bojao da ce zablokirat i da nis nebu obavil.


Da,da,*Sanjic* bas tako i moj reagira jer je neotporan na stres.Nece mu bit ugodno ako bude uocio red likova koji cekaju na isti rad iza njega.. :Embarassed: Ma ja to mozda i preuvelicavam,nije od pekmeza ali ponekad mi se cini kao da je..Ma moj slatki dragi buduci muzic...
*Osijek* cekat cemo rezultate s transfera nestrpljivo!!! :Very Happy: 
I *dobrojutro* svima,lijep je dan!!!

----------


## osijek

> Bravo,
> nisam ja ni sumnjala u tebe, bit će sve ok, do tada ja za tebe (dok još mogu)!
> Ako budeš imala u srijedu transfer (ako sam dobro pohvatala), možda se i vidimo, ja sam u srijedu na prvom ultrazvuku!
> Baš me je  ovo ugodno iznenadilo što idu na blastice, to mi je čudno za Petrovu!


 E baš me zanima dali ćemo se ovaj put sresti!

----------


## osijek

I da i mene su iznenadili što idu na blastice i baš me zanima što su zamrznuli. sve cure koje su bile samnom na punkciji su na transferu danas, držim im fige i čekam svoj 5. dan i da bude uspješan...

----------


## Sela

Bit ce,*Osijek*,bit ce!!

----------


## taca70

Osijek, ocito je da imas dobre zametke cim se Patrik odlucio na blastice.

----------


## osijek

A valjda, joj jedva čekam tu srijedu ovi dani isčekivanja su ... uh. 
Čitam statistike i sve ide u korist toga 5. dana, ali svejedno kad nešto čekaš to onda kao da vrijeme puže.
Jel netko imao u petrovoj et 5. dan i koliko su vam vratili zametaka,...

----------


## tlatincica

Ja i još jedna cura koja je bila sa mnom.  U trećem danu i njoj i meni sva tri su napredovala. Obadvije 5. dan- 1 zametak.
Za nju uspijeh  :Smile:

----------


## Gosparka

> Jel netko imao u petrovoj et 5. dan i koliko su vam vratili zametaka,...


 
Imala sam ja, u 3.mj. Vraćena dva zametka, oba blastice. 

A što se tiće anestezije, čini mi se da je i tu nastala recesija.  :Razz:  Do sad nikad ne bi ništa osjećala, ali ovaj put sam svaki pik čula...ne mogu reći da je ona prava bol, više kao tupa bol, osjetiš nešto, duboko, neugodno, ali u glavi su mi ptičice pjevale, tako da sam izdržala. Koliko sam vidjela, dobila sam samo Apaurin...a sad od koliko, ne bih znala.

----------


## osijek

Ma ja sam sve osjetila, pričala sam s njima i lomila anesteziologinji ruke, jedino sam osjetila laganu vrtoglavicu, poslije nisam ni oka sklopila. A zadnji put sam zaspala istog trena jedino pred kraj sam osjetila 2 puta bol i nakon što su završili spavala kao bebica...definitivno je ovaj put anestezija nola bodova. Od nas 4 nas tri smo sve osjetile jedino žena koja je imala 2 js je rekla da nije ništa osjetila.

----------


## m arta

Pozdravljam vas i prijavljujem da sam 08.06. naručena kod dr Šprem na prvi dogovor.
bilo bi mi drago ako je netko njen pacijent da mi malo ispriča o dr.

----------


## m arta

naravno, na pp

----------


## Sela

Petrovska kava na Iblerovom u 18h,sjest cemo u jednu od obliznjih terasa..

----------


## nana_banana

Evo da se malo pohvalim.... završila sam svoju prvu cjelokupnu folikulometriju, odnosno praćenje ovulacije. Dr P je zadovoljna. Rekla je da je baš sve kako treba biti. Sad to sve trebaju potvrditi nalazi hormona. Uglavnom, pitala sam ju bil mogla prije termina u 10 mjeseca na jedan prirodnjak. Rekla je da nema nikakvih problema, ali da su šanse vrlo male. 
Naručena sam kod nje sa svim nalazima, početkom sljedećeg mjeseca pa ćemo se valjda sve dogovoriti. 
Nego, kaj vi mislite, da pokušam il da čekam 10 mjesec??

----------


## Sela

Ja bih ti rekla da probas prirodnjak!!Sad,ako on ulazi u 6 besplatnih procijeni sama da li bi si to mogla priustiti...Druge cure ce ti vjerovatno reci da cekas stimulirani.Znam da si nestrpljiva,jer tko ne bi bio.Iskoristi vrijeme na cekanju tako da malo radis na sebi,korigiraj prehranu,ako volis fizicku aktivnost nece skoditi,ako ces na more iskoristi ga za opustanje,ubaci bilo sto sto moze eventualno pomoci tebi  i tm kako bi spremni docekali listopad.Nadam se da dolazis na kavu.Pusa

----------


## Snekica

*Nana_banana*, ako hoćeš na prirodnjak, savjetujem ti da si kupiš štopericu (ja sam uvijek imala Ovitrelle 299 kn) i onda ti se ne računa kao postupak. I ništa više nikome ne plaćaš. Ja sam imala u 02.`10. stimulirani i iza toga još 2 prirodnjaka. Probaj, šanse nisu velike, ali uvijek su šanse! Sretno! 

*Osijek*, sretno za blastice ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## tlatincica

Kratak izvještaj s kave za one koje nisu mogle doći: bilo je poučno, zanimljivo, zabavno i najviše od svega- pozitivno. Hvala organizatorici (Sela  :Heart: ) ovo mi je zaista trebalo, a da nisam ni znala. Cure, najbolje ste!
I napomena za one van Zagreba: javite kad dolazite, da se probamo naći kad ste tu  :Kiss: 
Već sad se veselim idućoj kavici  :Klap:

----------


## osijek

Ljudi ja zvala lab. i kažu sve ok i sutra u 8h transfer! :Very Happy:

----------


## m arta

osijek  :Klap:   :Very Happy:

----------


## ZAUZETA

Osijek  :Love:   :Klap:  :Heart:  :Heart:

----------


## tlatincica

Osijek  :Very Happy:

----------


## Sanjička

> Kratak izvještaj s kave za one koje nisu mogle doći: bilo je poučno, zanimljivo, zabavno i najviše od svega- pozitivno. Hvala organizatorici (Sela ) ovo mi je zaista trebalo, a da nisam ni znala. Cure, najbolje ste!
> I napomena za one van Zagreba: javite kad dolazite, da se probamo naći kad ste tu 
> Već sad se veselim idućoj kavici


I ja moram reci da mi je bilo fenomenalno na kavici s vama.Ne pamtim kada sam bila toliko opustena.Bas mi je trebalo tako nesto.Veselim se sljedecem skorasnjem susretu.Pusaaaa
*Osijek* super super super

----------


## Sela

> Ljudi ja zvala lab. i kažu sve ok i sutra u 8h transfer!


Juuuppiiiii!!!

----------


## sanja1

I ja moram reći da je na kavi bilo super i nadam se da se opet brzo vidimo u još većem broju :Wink: .
A sad samo za Osijek i njen sutrašnji ET~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ :Heart:  :Heart:  :Heart: .

----------


## ivana78

> Ljudi ja zvala lab. i kažu sve ok i sutra u 8h transfer!


  :Very Happy:  :Klap:  :Very Happy: 

Vidimo se sutra!

----------


## nana_banana

Osijek, tako mi je drago zbog tebe. Držim fige

----------


## sanja1

Cure evo mene s folikulometrije,dakle neznam točan broj folikula jer nisam sama nosila košuljicu,ostala je kod sestre ali je dr.(neznam kako se zove,nije bilo dr,K.)rekao da je reakcija odlična a kolko sam uspjela vidjet dok mi je sestra pričala ima ih dosta i prevladavala je brojka 18.endo je 10,tako da cure moje samo pijte ciklu jer je meni od ponedjeljka do danas narastao sa 6 na 10 a u prošlom postupkU(kad nisam pila sok od cikle)bio je 6 pa deseti dan 8.Danas štopam a u petak je punkcija :Very Happy: .

----------


## Sanjička

> endo je 10,tako da cure moje samo pijte ciklu jer je meni od ponedjeljka do danas narastao sa 6 na 10 a u prošlom postupkU(kad nisam pila sok od cikle)bio je 6 pa deseti dan 8.Danas štopam a u petak je punkcija.


blazena cikla,ali eto ipak pomaze!!
eto i ti nam juris jos malo pa transferic :Very Happy: ,super super :Heart: 
drzim fige,bit ce to sve super :Love:

----------


## suzzie2

Evo i mene!

Prije svega cure hvala na kavi, napokon nisam imala osjećaj da nekom ne dosađujem svojom pričom o mpo ili da me slušaju iz sažaljenja! Svima velika  :Kiss: !

*Osijek* bravo!! Čekamo dalje s tobom i mislimo na tebe!

*Sanja1* već punkcija!? Stvarno si brza! i dobra reakcija, nadam se da ću i ja brzo, jer, naravno, ipak hodocastim u Petrovu na injekcije (ali bar sam otvorila kutiju i napokon sam vidjela šta se u njoj nalazi! :Embarassed: )

----------


## Sanjička

> ali bar sam otvorila kutiju i napokon sam vidjela šta se u njoj nalazi!


Bravo suzzie,nije tako strasno....I sta je na kraju u kutiji????? :Klap: 

A i da se ja pohvalim,pa umalo da sam zaboravila.Moja M samo sto nije stigla.Ne pamtim kada sam u zadnjih 10 godina dobila unutar 35 dana.Mozda cikla i na to utjece!!!! :Yes:

----------


## sanja1

Suzzie bravo,otvaranje kutije je prvi korak :Grin: .Kad ti je 1.folikulometrija?
Sanjička super,znači m se upristojila,ma dovest će nju cikla u red :Laughing: .

----------


## Sela

*Sanja1* sretno na punkciji!!!!
*Suzzie* cim si se ti ohrabrila otvoriti kutiju,mora da je nasa seansa imala efekta!!
*Sanjicka* bravo za m koja brza i nek se upristoji vise po mogucnosti!!!!
Di nam je *tlatincica*?
Puse svima
 :Zaljubljen:  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## suzzie2

Prva folikulometrija u nedjelju!

 Sadržaj kutije: Gonal 75 i.j. (5,5 mikrograma), 1 bočica s praškom za otopinu i 1 napunjena šprica s otapalom! Sanja1 je bila u pravu!

----------


## ivana78

> Cure evo mene s folikulometrije,dakle neznam točan broj folikula jer nisam sama nosila košuljicu,ostala je kod sestre ali je dr.(neznam kako se zove,nije bilo dr,K.)rekao da je reakcija odlična a kolko sam uspjela vidjet dok mi je sestra pričala ima ih dosta i prevladavala je brojka 18.endo je 10,tako da cure moje samo pijte ciklu jer je meni od ponedjeljka do danas narastao sa 6 na 10 a u prošlom postupkU(kad nisam pila sok od cikle)bio je 6 pa deseti dan 8.Danas štopam a u petak je punkcija.


 .... Sanja1, nemoj mi reći da smo danas zajedno i strpljivo čekale UZV?
Da, opet nije bilo dr. K., bio je dr. Radaković. Meni je rekao da je sve lijepo, folikuli su po 12 i 13 mm a endometrij 9 (ako sam sve uspjela dobro zapamtiti iz košuljice), u petak imam ponovo uzv!
Sanja da li je to tebi danas prvi ili drugi uzv?

Osijek!
Tebe sam tražila tamo po hodniku kod sestre M. ali vas nije bilo, (izgleda da ste već bile otišle u sobe), a onda kada sam začula krevete kako ih gurate doslovno sam buljila u vas nekoliko cura ali nisam znala u koga točno treba :Smile:   gledati... no dobro...
Kako si ti prošla, ajd napiši nam izvještaj kada se odmoriš od puta! :Heart:

----------


## tlatincica

Au, aktivno je ovdje (rekla bih napokon)!
Osijek, javi seee!  :Klap: 
Sanja*1* stvarno si brza!  :Very Happy:  Za dobitne folikule! 
Suzzie, već vidim kako stojimo u redu da nas pikaš. hehehe
Sanjička to se traži! Redovna kava- redovna m. hihi
ivana78 ti bi mogla za Sanjom. Ili s njom  :Wink: 
Svim curama veliki pozdrav od preeezaposlene tlatincice!

----------


## sanja1

Joj Ivana 78 pa nismo valjda bile tamo u isto vrijeme a da to nismo znale,baš bezveze,ja sam tamo bila od 9-10,pola 11,imala sam bjelu majicu i crne hlače,visoka sam i imam svijetlo plavu kosu do ramena,mislim ako si možda zjakala u ljude,ja jesam jer mi je bilo dosadno :Laughing: .
Ovo mi je bio 2.uzv,a u petak mi je punkcija. :Yes: By the way endo ti je već sad super :Wink: .

----------


## sanja1

Tlatinciceeeeeee :Wink:  :Razz: .

----------


## tlatincica

:Grin:

----------


## ivana78

Bile smo tamo sigurno u isto vrijeme... ja sam prvo došla u 7, pa mi je sestra rekla da dođem u 8,30, pa sam čekala do 10,20  :Smile: 
Ja sam imala crne hlače, i majicu s nekom slikom, a inače sam plava, dugu kosu... sigurno smo se vidjele samo bilo je puno žena i sada te ne mogu razabirati  :Laughing: 
Pusa, vidimo se u petak

----------


## sanja1

Hm nisam uočila nikog ko odgovara tvom opisu,vjerojatno zato što su mi trudnice i njihove veliiikeee buše odvlačile pažnju :Grin: ,u svakom slučaju u petak ću biti jedna od onih u spavaćici koja vuče krevet :Laughing: .
Odo se uštopat :Laughing: ,cmok ajd bok :Razz: .

----------


## ZAUZETA

pozz,  samo malo svratila da vidim kak nam je Osijek prošla...  javiii se!!!  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za pikalice

----------


## Sela

Dbrjtr,i ja virnula  u znatizelji jel Osijek sta napisala.Ne sumnjam da ce se javiti cim bude spremna.Curke,imam jedno pitanjce.Opet.Na nasem cvenku pricale smo o folikulometrijama i otvaranju kosuljice(izmedju ostalog)pa sam samo mrvicak zbunjena.Peti dan sljedeceg ciklusa ja se moram nacrtati prije 7 na UZV,ali sestra mi nije spominjala otvaranje kosuljice,da joj se prije moram javiti il slicno.Da li to znaci da ce mi sestra otvoriti kosuljicu poslije prvog UZV?Valjda.Znam da ste Suzzie rekle da ako ima UZV u nedjelju da mora doc u petak otvoriti kosuljicu.Znam da se otvara doticna prije folikulometrije,pa sad,tih par detalja me zbunjuje :Embarassed:  a htjela bih biti potpuno sigurna u sebe.Zato imam vas,sve ste to prosle,pa ajd,poducite me,ja sam tek na startu.PUSEEEK :Heart:

----------


## sanja1

Sela ako ti 1.folikulometrija pada na radni dan onda samo dođeš tamo,javiš se sestri Ireni i kažeš da ti je to 1.folikulometrija a onda ćeš poslje uzv otvarati košuljicu.Sljedeći put kad ideš na uzv netrebaš se javljat sestri,samo sjedneš i čekaš jer one po košuljici znaju ko ima uzv taj dan.Eto nadam se da sam pomogla :Grin: .

----------


## Sela

Ma to je sto sam ja pitala 2 puta jel se prije UZV moram javiti sestri,a rekle su NE.Samo da budem tocno u 7 dolje.Pa cu tako i napraviti,sto drugo onda...tnx :Heart:

----------


## osijek

Curkice, evo mene. Nisam sinoć smogla snage da palim laptop, ali sam znala da ću dobiti po nosu zbog toga  :Laughing: . Transfer je prošao brzo i bezbolno, vratili su nam dvije blastice. Kompletan Patrickov izvještaj glasi aspirirano je 11js od toga 5 je bilo potpuno zrelo, mužev nalaz je bio ovaj put puno bolji pa su plivači na brzinu i bez problema ulovljeni, oplođene su 3 js, treći dan su sve tri bile super, a da petog dana jedna se prestala dijeliti, a dvije su super kvalitetne blastice i imaju jako dobre šanse. 2 js su nam zamrznuli, Patrick je rekao nadam se da se nećete morati nikada vračati po njih i poželio mi sreću.
Jučer je bila velika gužva, bilo je 6 žena za aspiraciju i koliko sam skužila dr. K im je radio i nije baš bio presretan jer nisu ni jedna njegove pacijentice, ja sam jedina bila za taransfer pa sam morala ćekati zadnja, ali dr. K je bio ok, sviđa mi se taj njegov mrgudni smisao za humor... :Mad: 
*ivana 78* mislim da sam te vidjela jer i ja sam ti došla rano pa su mi rekli neka odem i dođem u pola 9, pa smo onda ja i mm sjedili do 9 i nešto i onda sam išla tamo kod Irene po ruksak jer sam ga tamo ostavila da ga ne vučem, učinilo mi se da sam te vidjela da sjediš na stolici odmah nekako tu bliže početku, baš sam rekla MM. Rekao mi je šta ne odem do tebe, ali taman su mi rekli da idem u sobu. I onda kad sam ja išla sa revetom gore ( ja sam išla sama jer su aspiracije već bile gotove ) pogledala sam u čekaonu i ti ( ako si to bila ti  ) si gledala baš u mene...
Uglavnom evo ja sada mirujem, odlučila sam ležati prvih 5 dana i ništa ne raditi, tako sam i zadnji put, a poslije laganini do bete.
Osječam se puno bolje nego zadnji put ipak ima veze taj 5. dan puno se bolje tijelo oporavi od punkcije do 5. dana nego do 3. Zadnji put mi ni treansfer nije bio totalno bezbolan, a sada je i jajnici gotovo da me ni ne bole...
E sada još da prođe 14 dana....

----------


## Mia Lilly

*Osijek*, želim ti svu sreću!

----------


## Sela

Zelim ti sve naj,naj *Osijek*!!!Ako si bila tako hrabra cijelo vrijeme do sad,sto je ovih 14 dana... :Yes:  :Yes:

----------


## suzzie2

*Osijek,* bravo i držim fige!!!!!!

----------


## osijek

Hvala cure što mislite na mene!!!

----------


## Sanjička

*Osijek* drzim veeeeelike fige!!!!!!

----------


## Sanjička

Cure imam jedno pitanje,mozda ce zvucati glupo,ali ne mogu si pomoci....Znam da cu od vas uvijek dobiti odgovor!!!
Da li netko od vas u ovim pred m danima ikada ima grceve u zelucu?Ja nikada nisam imala takvih problema,ali eto vec treci dan me boli zeludac.Zapravo,bas imam grceve.Samo sto nisam procurila(cekam onu svjezu krv o kojoj smo neki dan pricale).Malo me to brine da se ne bi nesto zakompliciralo sada kada ne treba!

----------


## suzzie2

*Sanjička* ne brini, i ja sam imala grčeve pred m (ne ovaj puta, ali inače), možda ima veze s našom dijagnozom, možda ne, ali nemoj puno brinuti.

----------


## Sanjička

Ali bas zeludac?????????Pa to je stvarno nevjerojatno.Ne bole me jos jajnici ali to sigurno bude kad dobijem onako za pravo.

----------


## lastavica1979

ja isto imam strasne grceve u zelucu i to dva dana bez Ketonala ne mogu jer bi pala u nesvjest od grceva

----------


## Sanjička

> ja isto imam strasne grceve u zelucu i to dva dana bez Ketonala ne mogu jer bi pala u nesvjest od grceva


Strasno,nisam si to mogla zamisliti da tako nesto postoji!
Ja se tankam s kamilicom jer ona kao smiruje zeludac ali nista.Kad me uhvati grc oblije me znoj(stasno nesto). :Sad: 
Moram priznati da mi je sad ipak malo lakse kad znam da vas ima jos koje muce isti problemi. :Grin:

----------


## lastavica1979

ja sam vec na to naucila mozda mi psihicki pomaze da mi mm mazi trbuh kao da se onda malo smiri,al nista bez Ketonala

----------


## ivana78

Bravooooooooo za mrvice :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  sad uživaj!!!

Da, da to sam bila ja baš sam jučer sjedila tamo blizu..... i prozvikala čekajući :Rolling Eyes: , a miša mu poljubim zašto ne slušaš muža, mogla si se javiti, ali ne zamjeram ti! (znaš da prema trudnicama moraš biti dobar inače dobiješ ono na oku-ječmenac :Laughing: )
 Pusa, i čuvaj se!!!

----------


## Snekica

*Osijek,* bravo za tvoje mrvice! Čuvaj i njih i sebe, ali i tm nek vas čuva! ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Svim čekalicama transfera, punkcija i koječega ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## tlatincica

Osijek hopšemo za tebe i tvoje dvije mrvice  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## sanja1

Osijek~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za mrve,pusaaaaa :Klap: .

----------


## tlatincica

Sanja sretno danas!
Za knockout od anestezije i dobitne folikule!  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Ja- pikalica  :Cool:

----------


## Sanjička

*Sanja1* mislim na tebe jutros i zelim ti super folikule i dobar tulum u labu!!!!!Kiss kiss
I ja drugi tj na UZV,kako vrijeme brzo leti
*Tlatincica* sretno i tebi.sad si nam i ti pikalica,juhuuuuu

----------


## suzzie2

*Sanja1* mislim na tebe danas, želim ti bezbolnu punkciju (a kad ja mislim bezbolnu, onda mislim na to da si u nesvjesti i ne osjetiš ništa) i onoliko jajnih stanica koliko ti to želiš! Šaljem ti veliki  :Kiss: !

*Tlatinčica* dobrodošla među pikalice. Nadam se da si hrabrija od mene!

*Osijek* BRAVO za mrvice i neka ostanu kod tebe!

*Sanjička* i *Sela* još čekamo vas slijedeći tjedan da počnete! Ajme što će biti gužva u Petrovoj! Juuuupiiiii  :Klap:  :Very Happy:

----------


## tlatincica

> dobrodošla među pikalice.


Hvala



> Nadam se da si hrabrija od mene!


nisam  :Grin:

----------


## ines31

Osijek, držim fige, da brzo prođe ovih 14 dana i da beta bude velika! Pozdrav

----------


## osijek

*Sanja 1* držim fige da bude bezbolno i uspješno, a poslije dobar tulum u labosu  :Very Happy: .
Tlatinčica brzo će i to pikanje završiti! :Grin:

----------


## Sela

> *Sanja1* mislim na tebe danas, želim ti bezbolnu punkciju (a kad ja mislim bezbolnu, onda mislim na to da si u nesvjesti i ne osjetiš ništa) i onoliko jajnih stanica koliko ti to želiš! Šaljem ti veliki !
> 
> *Tlatinčica* dobrodošla među pikalice. Nadam se da si hrabrija od mene!
> 
> *Osijek* BRAVO za mrvice i neka ostanu kod tebe!
> 
> *Sanjička* i *Sela* još čekamo vas slijedeći tjedan da počnete! Ajme što će biti gužva u Petrovoj! Juuuupiiiii


Potpisujem!!!
Sanja1 je vjerovatno rutinski obavila sto je trebala..cekamo brojcek!!!!
Cure,jel se obavezno javljate sestri Ireni kad vam dodje m uoci stimulacije,ono da ste u postupku,kao sto pise na uputama koje se dobiju od nje? :Zaljubljen:  :Grin:

----------


## osijek

Pa ja sam se javila jedno 2 dana prije prvog uzv-a

----------


## Sanjička

> Cure,jel se obavezno javljate sestri Ireni kad vam dodje m uoci stimulacije,ono da ste u postupku,kao sto pise na uputama koje se dobiju od nje?


Ja sam se javila prvi dan m,ali stvarno nije potrebno jer ce ti reci da sutradan zapocnes sa pikanjem sama ili kod njih na odjelu i da se vidite na uzv.A to ti zapravo sve pise na onom papirceku koji dobijes.
Ali znam ja kako je to.....Ako mislis da si sigurnija ako nazoves onda joj se javi.Pusaaaaaaa

----------


## suzzie2

> Potpisujem!!!
> Cure,jel se obavezno javljate sestri Ireni kad vam dodje m uoci stimulacije,ono da ste u postupku,kao sto pise na uputama koje se dobiju od nje?


Ja sam se javila drugi dan pikanja i čini mi se da je nešto zapisala i izračunala kad moram na uzv, iako sam to znala i sama. Ali ja sam štreber, pa uvijek radim ono što mi kažu/napišu.

----------


## Sela

Ma da ja isto,operecujem se svakom stavkom..Stvari se uce u hodu,a ja bih sve rado znala unapijed da ne dozvolim ikakvu mogucnost za pogresan potez,ufff. :Shock: Vec mi se u glavi odavno stvorila odluka da cu je nazvati i pritom valjda izresetati pitanjima(da ne davim vise vas..cccc)da utvrdim gradivo.Nisam opustena,stalno nesto brijem i razmisljam.Npr.bilo bi dobro da vec znam koliko Cetrotide cu trebati,koliko je uobicajeno,jel postoji uobicajena brojka koja se prima,nakon sto se 2.dan pocne primati stimulacija.Samo znam da cu ih trebati,a procitala sam da se opcenito pocinje s njima 5.ili 6.dan ciklusa.Sad,5.dan dodjem na uzv i dr kaze od danas Cetrotide..A ja ga nemam i trci u apoteke pljucnut 560 kn za jenu ampulu..Ja mislila do SLO po njih a treba ih narucit par dana ranije...
Onda godisnji odmor pisala od 1.7.Taman dan,dva ranije moguc mi transfer(ja vec odoka izracunala)...Dal da planiram more?Jel se smije kupat i suncat nakon transfera?Ja cula da ne...Od kojeg dana nakon transfera bi se eventualno mogla kupati?Nisam neki bjesomucni plivac ali da odem na more i ne potocam guzu i noge,ma dajte....Da iskoristim go odmarajuci doma opet mi je bed,radije uzmem bolovanje,pa sacuvam godisnjeg..
Dakle cure,jel je vama jasno u kojim sam ja dilemama i kud me tok misli vodi... :Grin: 
Vele moje prijateljice da ja nisam tipican strijelac(po horosk)jer pravi strijelci su spontani i opusteni...Meni dajte sto vise stavki u jednadzbu- ja cu  kalkulirati do besvijesti...
Da vam ne dosajujem puce,booook :Grin:  :Heart:

----------


## tlatincica

Ja poznajem samo strijelce kao što si ti  :Laughing: 
Ostalo ne stignem odgovoriti sad, nego kad se vratim s posla

Sanja1 javi kako je bilo! (grizem nokte od znatiželje i nervoze)

----------


## suzzie2

*Sela* ista ja! Ali ja ne samo da se pitam i razmišljam, ja i organiziram, tako sam organizirala cijeli raspored godišnjih odmora mog ureda prema mojoj mogućoj punkciji i transferu, a izgleda da sam falila bar za 10-tak dana, tako da u jednom trenutku neće biti pola ureda jer sam htjela da oni koriste stari godišnji prije nego ja odem, a sad se i ja izgleda uvaljujem sa svojim u taj period  :Ups: ! Jadni ljudi!

A o pitanjima tipa...more, kupanje, sunčanje, putovanja, svadbe...da ne pričam! Iako mi je jednom dr. rekao da ako sam u postupku to ne znači da umirem, prema tome svega pomalo!

----------


## suzzie2

> Sanja1 javi kako je bilo! (grizem nokte od znatiželje i nervoze)


I ja čekam izvještaj s punkcije  :Cekam: ...nestrpljivo! Na pdf punkcija jajne stanice su me stvarno isprepadali svojim iskustvima!

----------


## taca70

Sela, ja planiram kupiti u Slo 5 Cetrotide, nekako racunam da mi je do sada u kratkom protokolu stimulacija krace trajala nego u dugom i da ce to biti ok.Pitala sam u Slo, dodu 40eur ali traze polog pa cu morati ici 2x.Kupanje i suncanje se bas i ne preporucuje ali ima cura koje su zatrudnile ne obaziruci se na to.Ja osobno ne bih sigurno tjedan dana nakon transfera.
Cure, jako mi je drago da je ovdje ovako pozitivna atmosfera i da sve vrvi od akcije.Mislim da ovaj topic jos nije bio ovako pozitivan i posjecen.

----------


## sanja1

Joj žene moje drage,ova punkcija je bila totalna suprotnost od prošle,dakle da počnem:anestezija je definitivno drukčija jer ovaj put ne da nisam spavala nego sam sveeeeeeee osjetila :Shock: ,šok i nevjerica,jako me bolilo,mislim bila sam onako mamurna ali sve sam čula i OSJETILA a poslje kad sam došla doma me toliko bolilo da sam plakala od  bola(što neznam da li mi se ikad desilo),sad me samo ponekad probode ali pošteno i još onako nemrem baš hodat.Punktirali su 6 i radit će icsi(Sela u pravu si kaže se iksi :Grin: ),nije bilo mog dr.K,sve nas je punktirao dr.V.U nedjelju zovem lab,dršte fige da bude barem jedna mrva,jer pitanje koliko će biti zrelih js a i spermiogram je očito opet loš kad idu na icsi.
Ali cure koje još niste bile nemojte mi se sad prepast jer mene eto 1.put nije bolilo ama baš ništa ni za vrijeme punkcije niti poslje,to valjda ovisi neznam niti ja o čemu :Yes: ,tako da samo bez straha jer evo danas neke cure nije poslje ništa bolilo ali niti jedna nije pajkila za vrijeme punkcije no ta bol i nije tako strašna :Love: .
Uf al sam se raspisala..... :Razz:

----------


## suzzie2

*Sanja1,* ne vjerujem da se to događa  :No: , ti si mi bila jedina nada i stvarno sam mislila da ćeš doći i reći da si opet sve prespavala!!!!!!!! :Crying or Very sad:  
Jel možda znaš da li su ti dali drugačiju anesteziju nego prošli put?

----------


## suzzie2

I naravno, držim fige za mrve!  :Cool:

----------


## sanja1

Pa neznam da li je drukčija ali meni se čini da je jer osim toga što nisam pajkila :Evil or Very Mad: ,nije mi poslje uopće bila muka(ajd barem nešto dobro).Ali vjeruj mi nije ta bol toliko strašna,to izdržiš jer si u nekom polu bunilu :Laughing: ,mene je poslje,nekih dobrih 2 sata rasturalo od nekih čudnih bolova,ali onda se smirilo,sad me samo povremeno nešto stisne i probode.

----------


## sanja1

E da još nešto,prošli put nije bilo ni kap krvi a sad mi evo još uvjek kad se obrišem ima krvi,mislim malo,ne puno,ah zašto mi nije bio moj dr.K,šmrc šmrc.

----------


## tlatincica

Sanja  :Love: 
Moram priznati da sam se malo...khm, uplašila...
Što je sad ovo??? Opet neki eksperiment?  :Evil or Very Mad: 
Kad su nam (i nama i liječnicima) uzeli pravo na zamrzavanje zametaka, rekli su da ćemo obavezno dobiti anesteziju ako to želimo. 
E pa ja želim! I to luđačku. Da ne znam za sebe cijeli dan. I pol sata prije punkcije. I da, želim rigati poslije.  :Razz: 
*Jer mi to zaslužujemo!*

Sanja za pravi party u labu ~~~~~~~~~~op  :Very Happy:  ~~~~~~~~~~~~



Sela, Taca ti je rekla sve  :Yes:

----------


## sanja1

Hvala cure na vibricama i ljepim željama,prava ste podrška,nema šta,uz vas i mm-a sve manje boli :Heart: .I kako rekoh nemojte mi se prepast,nije tako strašno,ja sam se samo iznenadila jer nisam to očekivala s obzirom da je 1.put bilo potpuno bezbolno,ja ~~~~~~~~~~~~~da vam bude pis of kejk :Grin: .

----------


## tlatincica

Ma tko se uplašio?  :Grin: 
Sanja ne trebaš nas tješiti, bar ne danas. Mi smo danas tu za tebe  :Kiss: 

Još jednom za ludi vikend u labu  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## osijek

*sanja 1* znači nisam ja jedina...iako vidiš ove cure koje su imale punkciju kad sam ja imala transfer su rekle da nisu spavale, ali da ih nije bolilo???
Sve su krvarile i to dosta jer budući da sam ja ostala zadnja ležati nakon transfera i bila sam sama sestra je morala zvati čistačicu da počisti krv sa kraveta jer su kaže ona bili krvavi jače nego inače?!
Cure su se žalile tipa to je sigurno jer nije bio naš dr. V nego doc.K umjesto njega, a za njega kažu da je grub, bla, bla...ipak nisu izgleda bile u pravu jer vidim da to nema veze sa tim koji dr. radi. Ja nisam baš nešto krvarila, ali me luđački bolilo dolje u sobi dok sam ležala, ali za jedno pola sata je prošlo i kasnije sam doma popila tabletu i poslije me ništa nije bolilo čak manje nego prvi put.
A šta ćemo izdržat ćemo mi sve, uglavnom curke hrabrice ste vi i nemojte se plašiti!!

I da za dobar tulum kod patrika!!!

----------


## Sela

*Sanja1* draga,cestitam na hrabro izdrzanoj punkciji-vibram da bude super mrvi za vratiti mamici!!!! :Klap: 
*Taco* hvala na odgovoru,znaci 5 Cetrotide bi bilo optimalno.Sad cu ja sa mm dogovoriti jedan izletic u dezelu;to za akontaciju sam nekako ocekivala.
*Suzzie* draga,ma ja o nekim stvarima previse razbijam glavu,a oni koji su mi od vitalne vaznosti spavaju negdje u podsvijesti i onda samo odjednom iskoce!! :Rolling Eyes: 
*Tlatincice* onda???Sad si nam ti skoro na redu???Kad je UZV? :Razz: 
*Sanjicka*  oce li ta m?
 :Heart:

----------


## Sela

*Sanja1* kako si danas?Jel boli jos sta ?*Osijek* sto ima kod tebe,jel mirujes ili ne robujes tome?
puss :Heart:

----------


## tlatincica

> *Sanja1* kako si danas?Jel boli jos sta ?*Osijek* sto ima kod tebe,jel mirujes ili ne robujes tome?
> puss


Ja sam se logirala da pitam ista pitanja  :Smile: 
Suzzie ti si danas uzv pa štoperica?
Sanjička- jel došla?

----------


## osijek

Mirujem, mirujem tj. ležim i ustajem samo na wc. Još danas i sutra, a onda čemo lagano šetnjica po kući, u dvorište....

----------


## tlatincica

Ajoj sve mi se pobrčkalo
Ajmo ispočetka
Suzzie ti si sutra prvi uzv? jel tako?
Sanjička- jel došla?
Ivana78- ti si danas uzv pa štoperica?
jučer sam se na koncertu iskakala za sve vas ali danas sam sva zbunjoza

----------


## suzzie2

Ajme cure moje, noćas sam sanjala punkciju (to valjda zbog jučerašnjih postova) i doktora koji je bio ni više ni manje nego Goran Višnić (a njega čak i ne volim)?!? A onda su me med. sestre u večernjim haljinama ganjale po Petrovoj!  :Laughing:  Baš čudna ta podsvjest, još sam pod dojmom! Izgleda da me stvarno strah punkcije, i više nego što mislim.

Sutra prvi uzv, malo me frka, sve je bilo lakše prvi put jer ne znaš šta je sve moguće i šta sve može poći krivo!

*Sanja1* živa?

I naravno pitanje (možda i malo glupo), da li se moram nekome posebno javljati za uzv ili samo dođem u čekaonu i čekam, i da li uopće idem u čekaonu ili na odjel?

----------


## tlatincica

:Laughing: 
suzzie kako si me nasmijala! Jesi uspjela zbrisat sestrama?  :Laughing: 
Vikendom ne znam kako izgleda, ali vjerujem da se nekome trebaš javiti da znaju da si tamo. Ja bih kucnula na vrata, pa ako nema nikoga otišla na odjel- tamo uvijek nekog ima.

----------


## osijek

Ma ja sam bila za vikend sjedneš u čekaonu i čekaš, uzv je kao i svaki dan, samo što je dežurni dr. sve drugo kao i inače.
suzzie ne brini nema što poči po zlu na punkciji, opusti se..
I da ja sam sanjala da sam zakasnila na transfer, došla u 5 popodne i onda molila da nešto naprave, uh ta podsvjest, sva sreča brzo sam se probudila!

----------


## kiara79

hmmm...očito su počele promjene,pa će nam postupno ukinuti i anesteziju...dugo je trajala... :Shock: 
tako je i na Sv.Duhu u zadnje vrijeme,,,a izlika je molim lijepo...pa nemamo bocu za kisik... :Rolling Eyes: 
izgleda da se nešto jako počelo štedit na nama..

----------


## Snekica

A gdje je onih 40 mil kn??? :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## tlatincica

U Gospiću  :Razz: 
Di si ti Snekica? Što se kod tebe događa?  :Smile:

----------


## sanja1

Pa dakle stvarno,nema me jedan dan na kompu a vi već pravite tulum s Višnjićem u sobici za punkciju :Laughing: ,cccc.
Moje stanje je danas bolje,boli me samo kad hodam,tako da sam se vukla s noge na nogu,čim bi ubrzala moji jajnici me odmah podsjete da ih je jučer "dr.Luka" pomazio :Laughing: .
Suzzie ti si sutra na 1.uzv-u dakle,kako to brzo dođe :Klap: .
Tlatincice,Sela u kojoj ste vi fazi pikanja?
Ivana78 tebi je uskoro punkcija,zar ne?
Sanjička jel stigla više ta tvoja M,reci ako je treba pogurat :Grin: .

----------


## osijek

*Ivana 78* srećo gdje si ti? kako napreduješ? sada bi kod tebe već uskoro i štoperica trebala ( po mojoj procijeni danas)?

----------


## tlatincica

Ja se napikavam i imam m takvu da jedva hodam. 
Nisam baš u najboljem izdanju. prvi uzv slijedeći tjedan.

----------


## ivana78

> *Ivana 78* srećo gdje si ti? kako napreduješ? sada bi kod tebe već uskoro i štoperica trebala ( po mojoj procijeni danas)?


Cure moje dobro večer ili dobro jutro!
Evo ja danas cijeli dan na pegli, hoću si sve sredit i oprat tak da mi je savjest čista  :Smile: .
Da, Osijek večeras sam si dala štopericu, a u ponedjeljak sam na aspiraciji :Grin: , nadam se da neće boliti (do sad je uvijek bilo bolno)!
Inače, moj dr. K. rekao mi je u petak na UZV, da je od ponedjeljka na GO, pa sam si ja po svom izboru odabrala dr. Radaković za nastavak postupka... nadam se da sam dobro izabrala :Wink: .
Osijek uživaj :Heart: 

 :Very Happy:  svim curama, ma što god čekale!

----------


## tlatincica

Ivana78 sretno sutra!  :Very Happy: 
Mislim da je dr. Radaković dobar izbor, čak mi se čini da on i dr. K imaju sličan način rada.

----------


## sanja1

Cuuureeeee imamo ET,sutra ujutro :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: .Neznam koliko mrva ali pretpostavljam 1 jer je tako bilo prošli put,nije se javio Patrik nego neka ženskica pa nisam ispitivala,bila sam sretna da uopće ima transfera jer sam se bojala da se neće oplodit niti jedna zbog jako lošeg spermiograma.Vibrajte mi da mrva bude do sutra uredu i da se nekaj ne speripeti :Grin: .

----------


## tlatincica

To Sanja!!! :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Snekica

> Di si ti Snekica? Što se kod tebe događa?


Tu sam, tu sam! Ne idem daleko! Prekjučer sam se dogovorila da idem na razgovor sa dr. Šprem 08.06.`10 jer bi možda mogla napraviti jednu probu s klomifenima, ali nisam sigurna da će me pustiti  s obzirom da imam na l. jajniku jednu malo endometriozu. Ja se nadam da hoće! M bi trebala dobiti taman 08. ili 09. pa neznam da li ćemo stići ući u postupak! Kakve sam ja j...sreće, vjerojatno neću stići, ali svakako idem probati! Toliko o mom odmoru i čekanju 09. mj.... A kad ne mogu na miru sjediti i čekati!!!  :Bye: 

Pozz svima

----------


## osijek

*Ivana 78* sretno i želim ti bezbolnu punkciju! jel znaš do kada će dr. K biti na GO?
*Sanja 1* brzo po svoje mrvice ili mrvicu i da se prime za mamicu i tamo i ostanu!
*Tlatinčica* za uzv sada ćeš i ti još malo punkcija, pa po mrvice i onda čekanjeee!

Pusa svima ostalima!

----------


## Sela

*Sanja1* bravo za mrvice i ET!!!!Svi cemo viiiiiiibrati da se prime i ostanu!!! :Very Happy: 
*Sneki* potpuno te razumijem,treba dati sve od sebe ukoliko okolnosti to imalo dozvoljavaju!!!
*Tlatincice* znaci napuhnula si se????Znam di ima dobrih donjih dijelova trenirki sa sirokom gumom!! :Laughing:  :Heart: 
Eto samo da prijavim da sam i ja pocela nalijevati u se ciklu,hladnu je pomijesam sa Ivkovicevim 100 postotnim sokom od jabuka i odlican je napitak za ove tople i sparne dane!!!!!
pusse

----------


## Sela

I jos nesto,ja tek hvatam zalet,do pikanja ima jos dobrih 2 tjedna.....Lijekovi su na hladnom,jos samo nabaviti Cetrotide...Prekosutra sam na 2.akupresuri (ciljano za reproduktivne organe)...Homeopatske ljekice vec uzimam 3.tjedan..Prestala sam uzimati sve dodatke prehrani,osim folne,vise ne pijem ni zdravac caj.Mijenjam taktiku ko Slaven Bilic..hihiii(ovo ce muzevi razumijeti)..Ima jos par stvari koje sam promijenila ili cu mijenjati sa ulaskom u lipanj,ali sad ne bih o tome...next time.cmok! cmok! svim svim curama!!!!

----------


## suzzie2

Evo mene s prvog uzv-a, dr. kaže sve 5 i po planu, aspiracija najvjerojatnije u subotu ili nedjelju. Drugi uzv u srijedu. A do tada pikanje koje je pomalo postalo i bolno (peče), valjda su se ruke umorile, iako ih mijenjam.

*Sanja1* super vijesti! :Very Happy:  
*Ivana78* držim fige za što bezbolniju punkciju! Sretno!

*Osijek* želim da ti vrijeme čekanja prođe što prije!

----------


## sanja1

Sela super ti je taktika :Yes: ,puno bolja od Bilićeve jer mi nejdemo u Afriku a ti ćeš doći do svoje mrve :Grin: .
Tlatincice ne baš dobro izdanje mi je trenutno jako dobro poznato :Wink: .
Suzzie bravo,znači sljedeći vikend skakućemo za tebe :Klap: .
Ivana78~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za bezbolnu punkciju.
Osijek~~~~~~~~~~~~~da vrijeme do bete što brže prođe :Grin: .

----------


## Sela

Pozlatilo ti se *Sanja1*,ako necu doc do mrve ovaj put,a onda sljedeci!!!!Pozlatilo se za sve nas da cim prije dodjemo do svojih tako zeljenih bebilija.Ajd drzim fige za uspjesan transfer!!!!!
*Sneki* kad ces doci u Zg 8.6.koliko ostajes?

----------


## Snekica

Dolazim najvjerojatnije busom, moram biti u klinici u 09.50h, i nakon toga mislim da ću biti slobodna do 15.00 kad imam bus za pulu (direktni, jer ovi drugi su fuuujjjjjjj spori). Možemo se naći na kavici? A možemo i onu tjednu kavici odraditi baš taj dan da i vas upoznam?

----------


## Snekica

Mali ispravak: u zg sam u 07.40 do 14.00 kad mi kreće bus za doma

----------


## Sela

> Mali ispravak: u zg sam u 07.40 do 14.00 kad mi kreće bus za doma


Draga,to mi je bila namjera;da vidim moze li se sto organizirati dok si u Zg.Sad,ako ti vec tako rano popodne prashish za Pulu,bojim se da nece biti moguce organizirati klupsku kavicu.Medjutim ako ikoja cura moze,javite se pa da vidimo.Mozda bih ja mogla ako cu biti slobodna taj dan,za sad jos ne znam..pussa

----------


## tlatincica

> Znam di ima dobrih donjih dijelova trenirki sa sirokom gumom!


Gdje?  :Laughing: 
Sanja sretno danas! ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Ivana78 želim ti brzu, bezbolnu i uspješnu punkciju! ~~~~~~~~~~~~
Suzzie, zašto se nekad ne pikneš u trbuh? Tamo najmanje boli- nema mišića, samo puding  :Grin: 
Sanjička  :Cekam:  yes? no? 
Osijek kako kratiš vrijeme slatkog iščekivanja?
Snekica možda mooožda ću ja biti na raspolaganju da te upoznam sa čarima kafića u okolici Petrove  :Wink: 
Cure drage, svima vam velika  :Kiss:

----------


## Sela

Dbrjtr,cure,pada nam kisa,dan ima potencijala da bude tmuran i siv,al u nasim srcima sije sunce dok cekamo svojih 5 :Grin: minuta(s 5 krasnih prstica na svakoj ruci)!Svakoj ugodan dan zelim!!!Pikalice,cekalice bete i ovoga i onoga,pussa

----------


## ZAUZETA

hola,  svima potrebitima malo vibri ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Netko je pitao do kad dr. K na godišnjem,  mislim do 14. 6. 
Sanja1  držimo fige za transfer  :Smile:     Ivana78, za punkciju da proradi anestezija~~~~~~

----------


## osijek

*zauzeta* ja sam pitala do kad je dr.K na godišnjem. Hvala bogu pa ove godine izgleda ide prvi i brzo se vrača, ako beta kojim slučajem bude pozitivna da imam kod koga otiči u petrovu, a ne kao prošle godine nigdje nikoga nije bilo, svi na godišnjem u 7. mj.
*tlatinčica* ne kratim vrijem nićim ležim i gledam sve moguće i nemoguće serije i filmove na tv-u. Jučer i danas me stalno muče neki grčevi u stomaku ( vezano za probavu ) pa trčkam na wc i tako. Stalno osluškujem i tražim odgovor na tijelu, ali ga naravno ne nalazim, svaku noć sanjam gluposti vezane za transfere, bete, trudnoće....sve u svemu slatke čari isčekivanja! :Grin: 

Vrijeme kod nas totalna katastrofa sada već imam bazen u dvorištu, mogla bi se početi baviti turizmom! :Laughing: 

*Ivana 78* da bude bezbolno

----------


## sanja1

Samo kratak izvještaj(svratila sam do kompa na povratku iz wc-a),pa natrag u horizontalu.Vraćene su mi 2 mrve,jedna 8stanična,kaže Patrik vrlo perspektivna a druga 6stanična. :Grin: 
Ivana78~~~~~~~~~~~~za tulum u labu :Klap: .

----------


## Sela

[COLOR="royalblue"]Sanja1 zelim tidecka iicuru!!!!

----------


## osijek

*sanja 1* držimo fige za veliku betu! I doboro došla u klub horizontala!  :Very Happy: 
Ja sa bavim mišlju da malo odem do mojih, tj. da me muž odveze pa da malo tamo budem u horizontali, moji žive 200 m od mene! :Grin:

----------


## suzzie2

*Sanja1* to su odlične vijesti!!!!! i odlične mrve!!!!!  :Klap:

----------


## tlatincica

2 mrve?! Bavoooooooooo!  :Very Happy: 
Osijek i Sanja uživajte  :Heart:

----------


## tlatincica

Ivana78... kako si? kako je prošlo? 
Nadam se da još spavaš od anestezije...

----------


## ivana78

Pozdrav drage moje,

Evo, konačno sam došla k sebi (mislim, razbudila se) prije pola sata, muž skuhao ručak (večeru) napapala se i sita i sretna što je ovaj dana iza mene! 
Na aspiraciji mi je bila dr. Pavičić i bilo je izdržljivo, naravno opet me bolilo, aspirirali su mi 10 stanica, i sad očekujem tulum! Sutra ću zvati u labos da vidimo....

No, hoću reći za dr. Pavičić da je izgleda baš bila pažljiva, kada me sada ništa specijalno ne boli (izdržljivo je), do sada nakon aspiracije po 2 dana nisam dolazila sebi od bolova!!!

Sanja1 drži se (ne znam vibrat) ali skačem :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 
Osijek, ja mislim da se neće ništa dogoditi ako laganini prošetaš do svojih :Wink: .
Svim ostalim curama puse i hvala što se mislile na mene!

----------


## Sela

Bravo *Ivana78* na hrabrosti i zestoko zelimo uspjesno sljubljivanje!!! :Love:

----------


## sanja1

Dobro jutro curke,hvala na ljepim željama,iz vaših kompića :Laughing: u božje uši.Ova horizontala me ubija,nisam nikako navikla,vrtirep sam po prirodi :Grin: al imam 50 kanala pa se nešto nađe a i knjigice su uvijek tu.Transfer mi je i ovaj put bio izrazito bolan ali moram i ja pohvaliti dr.Pavičić trudila se biti nježna koliko joj je to moj ultra žilavi cerviks dopuštao.Baš sam je pitala u vezi mirovanja i rekla je prva 2 dana legiti a poslje sve normalno samo laganini,dajle bez napora i dizanja,dugog stajanja,lagana šetnjica može i da poslje netreba non stop ležati :Yes: .Pusa svima koliko vas ima+mojim curkama s punkcije i et koje samo čitaju :Wink: .

----------


## tlatincica

Ivana78 vibramo i skakućemo za tulum u labu  :Very Happy:

----------


## Sanjička

Ajme meni koliko se toga izdesavalo dok sam ja bolovala!!!!
*Sanja1* toliko mi je drago zbog tebe i tvojih mrvica i zelim ti veeeeeliku betu.
*tlatincica,Sela* stigla je m jos u petak ali s njom i uroinfekt jer sam u subotu zavrsila na hitnoj u zaraznoj s ogromnom temperaturom koju nismo mogli spustiti nikako.Zato se nisam ni javljala bila sam u krevetu jucer nisam ni radila.sad sam se vretila medu zive!
*Ivana78* navijam i za tvoje mrvice i dobar tulum kod patrika!!!!!!!!
*suzzie* uskoro ce tvoja aspiracija,drzim fige da sve super prode!!!!!

----------


## loks

ciaos svima!
evo ja sam došla vidit kolko je živo cure ovdje kod vas i šaljem ogromnu  :Kiss:  svima. sretnooo drage moje u kojoj god se fazi nalazile!!!

----------


## suzzie2

*Sanjička* drži se!

*Osijek i Sanja1,* čekamo s vama  :Cekam: , gotovo jednako nestrpljivo! 

*Ivana78* želim ti da se njegovi dečki zaljube u tvoje cure u labu  :Zaljubljen: 

*Tlatinčice* kad je prvi uzv?

Svim ostalim curama VELIKA  :Kiss:  i da što prije dočekaju...što već čekaju!!!!

Ja sam od sinoć počela osjećati jajnike, danas dobila proljev (oprostite na izrazu, ne znam kako se to pristojnije kaže - meka stolica  :Ups: ), nadam se samo da ne trčim prema hiperstimulaciji?! Srećom, sutra ujutro uzv.

----------


## Sela

Evo i ja da virnem sto se desava..U zadnje vrijeme imam vise vremena na poslu biti pred kompom tj.na forumu nego doma.
*Sanjicka* pa boze dragi zasto se to tak najednom dogodilo??!!Jedna ti,aj bitno da se zavrsilo i da si bolje.Mislim,kombinacija uroinfekt,hitna i m,zaista je dobitna :Evil or Very Mad: 
*Sanja* i *Osijek* su nam se bacile na kulturu(TV) i obrazovanje(knjige).Pohvalno!!!!! :Razz: 
*Suzzie* nadam se da nece HS!!!Ish,ish...
Pozdrav svima!!

----------


## Sanjička

A eto vidis Sela mene kad krene onda sj... do kraja!!!!! :Laughing: 
Ali nedam se ja i 10dc mi je u nedjelju a u ponedjeljak idem na uzv pa cemo vidjeti...... :Cool: 
suzzie bit ce sve ok,drzi se!!!

----------


## sanja1

Pa Sanjička bem mu miša,ali glavno da je to prošlo,držim fige za uzv :Rolling Eyes: .
Suzzie ma nije sigurno hiperstimulacija,i ja sam ful osjećala jajnike i da budem fina imala meku stolicu :Laughing: ,javi kako je prošao uzv.
Loks hvala na ljepim željama :Grin: .
Sela koliko još do pikanja i jesi pripremila trenirke? :Grin:

----------


## osijek

*Sela* da bacile smo se na kulturu, samo kad vidim da je glavna vijest u cijelom danu kako je gđa. premijerka zapela u liftu uhvati me muka, ako je to najveći problem u ovoj državi onda super.
*Ivana 78* ne znam zašto te inače boli tako jako poslije aspiracije? Mene nije nikad bolilo možda pola sata poslije onako divlječki, a poslije ništa, a prvi put me uopće nije poslije bolilo, mislim osjetilaa sam jajnike, ali podnošljivo. Ali bitno da je prošlo, sada još samo tulum i da se mrvice vrate gdje im je mjesto i tamo i ostanu!
*Suzzi 2* još malo pola puta je prošlo, uskoro čemo znati rezultat, iako ja sam noćas prvo sanjala da mi je beta 0, a onda da je 70, ali sam ju vadila 12 dpt....uglavnom očigledno sam opterećena izgleda podsvjesno.
Jučer sam bila u posjeti mojima iako me muž i odvezao i dovezao, a tamo sam isto ležala i baš sam malo zaboravila na sve dok sam se družila sa bratom, tako da mislim da ću to danas ponoviti :Grin: . I ja mislim da ne može ništa naštetiti, zadnji put sam nakon 9 dana išla raditi i sjedila 8 h pa se ništa nije dogodilo primile se sve tri mrve.
Ja svaki dan zbrajam simptome i svaki dan imam drugu prognozu. Do sada sam zaključila da su mi G velike i teške i boleee, poiskakale su mi bubuljice svuda, ali neke su se već i povukle, imam vrtoglavice, lagane kad ustanem ili hodam, lagane bolove u preponama i jučer sam prvi put osjetila neki metalan okus u ustima, i onda sam se sjetila da sam to i zadnji put osjetila, ali nisam povezala to sa ničim. E sada sve su to simptomi nećega samo čega? :Laughing: 
Cure svima  :Kiss: .

----------


## Sanjička

> Ja svaki dan zbrajam simptome i svaki dan imam drugu prognozu. Do sada sam zaključila da su mi G velike i teške i boleee, poiskakale su mi bubuljice svuda, ali neke su se već i povukle, imam vrtoglavice, lagane kad ustanem ili hodam, lagane bolove u preponama i jučer sam prvi put osjetila neki metalan okus u ustima, i onda sam se sjetila da sam to i zadnji put osjetila, ali nisam povezala to sa ničim. E sada sve su to simptomi nećega samo čega?
> Cure svima .


 Znam ja !!!!!!!To su ti sigurno simptomi trudnoce!!!!!!!!!! Vidjet ces 100%.Saljem ti veliku pusu i mrvicama i mislim na vas i vibram za vas>>>>>>>>>>>>>(ne znam di je onaj drugi znakic)

----------


## ZAUZETA

hura *Osijek*  za metalni okus  i za malena  :Heart:  :Heart:  :Love: 

za vibriranje ja stisnem Ctrl+Alt+1~~~~~~~~~~~~~~,  neznam  kako kod drugih

*Ivana78*,  super za punkciju,  jesi spavala ili si bila budna? odnosno, jel još traje plinska kriza :Mad: 

*Sanja1*,  čitaj što više da možeš što manje razišljati. Ja već sada skupljam literaturu za 9mj. Koliko ti je vračeno?

*Sanjička*,  pa kako je sada sa temperaturom,  jel trošiš što?

----------


## Sanjička

E sad znam i ja vibrati,hahahaha
Svima veeeeelika vibrica~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Pijem antibiotik-novocef.Nemam vise turicu,pala je vec nakon 2 tablete antibiotika.Puno pijem uvinogH caja i to je to.I naravno nisam prestala piti svoju ciklu i svoj zdravac caj

----------


## osijek

> Znam ja !!!!!!!To su ti sigurno simptomi trudnoce!!!!!!!!!! Vidjet ces 100%.Saljem ti veliku pusu i mrvicama i mislim na vas i vibram za vas>>>>>>>>>>>>>(ne znam di je onaj drugi znakic)


 E ajde baš ćemo vidjeti kakav si vidovnjak! :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## tlatincica

Uh, uh, svašta se ovdje dešava i zvuči dobro!
Sanjička, važno da je došla- infekciju ćeš maknuti brzo. Ne zaboravi sok od brusnice i pivu  :Grin: 
Suzzie mi se vidimo sutra ujutro na uzv. I mene su injekcije počele peći, osjećam jajnike, svakog posebno- neki dan me tako presjeklo (lijevi) da sam u sekundi završila na koljenima. I nekako sam... živčana. Ne nervozna pred postupak, nego baš hormonalno bijesna  :Razz:  Fala bogu imam dovoljno posla na poslu da imam gdje usmjerit sav taj bijes. Da ne spominjem (a hoću) da mi je vruće, hladno, sparno, nema zraka, propuh i to sve u dvije minute. 
E, da, nabavila sam zavidnu kolekciju filmova za gledanje. Ni dva tjedna mi neće biti dosta da to sve pogledam. 
Knjige- još odabirem naslove. Primam preporuke. Najbolja preporuka dobiva nagradu- čistu špricu i iglu za miješanje.  :Grin:

----------


## Sela

*Osijek*-metalni okus u ustima???citala sam da je to jedan od sigurnijih znakova pogodi cega... :Cool: 
*Tlatincice* i ostale cure-sve mi se cini da  cekalice bete osnivaju svoje ministarstvo za obrazovanje i kulturu,hmmm,Dakle.Sanja1 i Osijek,uskoro vam se pridruzuje Ivana 78,Suzzie i tlatincica,a ja cu ako bog da jajnih stanica i transfera lagano tamo negdje krajem mjeseca.
[B]Zauzeta -u kojoj si ti fazi,nekako sam te pogubila...sorry
Gdje nam *nana_banana?
*[B]Sanjicka polako ali sigurno!!!
Akcija i samo akcija!!!!
pozzzzz

----------


## ZAUZETA

hahaha, Sela,  no worry,  i ja se borim sa informacijama, kad me nema da, dva odmah sam tabula rasa  :Smile: .  A niš,  čekam 9 mj,  i nadam se da ne skupim kakve bube putem.  Planiram kupit onaj abnormalno skupi sokovnik Lalein, ma neznam kak se piše,  uglavnom 1000kn  :Sad:  i forsirati cijelo ljeto sokove i voće i ja i MM

----------


## Sela

Znas sto *Zauzeta*!!!Tu te apsolutno podrzavam.MM i ja smo isto veliki pobornici i ljubitelji voca.Jedemo ga u zaista velikim kolicinama.
Danas sam kupila 3 kg jabuka i vjerujem da cu za njavise 2 dana kupovat opet.Uvijek imamo doma banane,kivi,jabuke,sad i jagode otkako su se pojavile.
Mm najvise voli smoothiese,a borme uz njega i ja se osvijezim.Inace ko vodu pijem Ivkovicev 100% sok od jabuka,obozavamo ga oboje.
I znas sto??Mm su odjednom otkad je poceo i on sa velikim kolicinama voca-popravio spermiogram!!!!
Jedino sto vocem unasam i dosta velike kolicine secera pa mi linija i nije kako bi netko neutralan ocekivao mislec"hm,pa ova je ko glista kad
jede samo voce"..Ne,ne...Popravila sam probavu,stolice su vise nego uredne i redovne..Sad kad sam bila na biorezonanci,vidjela sam kako mi izgledaju crijeva
-cista i zdrava kao u bebe!!!!
Dakle,samo naprijed!!!Zivjelo voce!!!!
ps.jabuke obavezno jedem oguljene

----------


## sanja1

Osijek nam je ziher trudna,juuuupiiiiiii :Very Happy: .
Tlatincice meni je bila super "Sjena vjetra",ali ne želim tvoju nagradu,velikodušno je prepuštam nekom drugom :Laughing: .
Evo malo~~~~~~~~~~~~~za pikalice i sve čekalice koječega :Grin: .

----------


## Sela

Ja vam toplo  preporucam "Doba Shive"-dovoljno debela da se cita 15ak dana,inace vrlo prigodna-oda majcinskoj ljubavi,MORATE procitati!!!!!
Zaista i ja mislim da nam je Osijek opet osvjetlala obraz!!!Sretno Osijek!!!!
Sretno Sanja1!!!!!

----------


## osijek

Cure hvala vam, al stvarno! Još 7 dana...i znat ćemo na ćemu smo. Samo da više ne sanjam te bete i ostala s...a! Htjela bi ko čovjek zaspati i ne sanjati ništa!

----------


## dol

Zaspat ćeš ti ko mama,
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ :Heart:

----------


## ivana78

Bok curke,
Upravo sam zvala Patrika, transfer je u subotu, nije mi rekao koliko ih se oplodilo samo da je sve ok! Također mi je rekao da će zamrznuti 4 jajne stanice!
Pusa svim curama!

----------


## tlatincica

Bravo Ivana!  :Very Happy: 

Od mene u ovom postupku izgleda neće biti ništa. Razvio se, ili bolje reći nije se razvio, jedan jedini mini folikul. I to je to. 
Vidjet ćemo još slijedeći tjedan kako će se stvari razvijati, ali izgleda da ću na listu onih koji ni neće doći do transfera.  :Sad:

----------


## Sela

Draga *tlatincice* bas mi je zao....... :Sad:  I sto sad dalje???

----------


## ivana78

Joj tlatincice ba mi je žao   :Sad: (

----------


## osijek

> Bok curke,
> Upravo sam zvala Patrika, transfer je u subotu, nije mi rekao koliko ih se oplodilo samo da je sve ok! Također mi je rekao da će zamrznuti 4 jajne stanice!
> Pusa svim curama!


 Bravooo! Javi nam rezultate sa transfera! Znači i kod tebe ide na 5. dan na blastice?

----------


## osijek

> Bravo Ivana! 
> 
> Od mene u ovom postupku izgleda neće biti ništa. Razvio se, ili bolje reći nije se razvio, jedan jedini mini folikul. I to je to. 
> Vidjet ćemo još slijedeći tjedan kako će se stvari razvijati, ali izgleda da ću na listu onih koji ni neće doći do transfera.


Baš mi je žao!

----------


## suzzie2

*Tlatinčice* ne mogu vjerovati! Baš mi je žao!  :Crying or Very sad:  Pa koliki je folikul? I jel sigurno ništa ili nastavljaš s pikanjima?

*Ivana78* BRAVOOOO! Držim fige!

Ja danas na 2.uzv, dobila dalje terapiju, novi uzv sutra?! Jel netko imao tako uzv dan za danom? Tek kad sam otišla iz bolnice sam shvatila da to možda i nije uobičajno.

----------


## Sanjička

*Tlatincice* bas mi je zao,ali kaj to stvarno znaci da nista ili si ti to sama zabrijala?!Mozda naraste,pa ima jos vremena :Rolling Eyes: 
*Ivana78* bravo bravo. :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: Nekako mi se cini da sve cesce idu na blastice i to me bas veseli!!!!
*suzzie* Kolike su ti js sada?Jesi pogledala kosuljicu?Mozda te zeli cesce pratiti jer ce mozda uskoro stoperica pa punkcija. :Smile:

----------


## suzzie2

> suzzie[/B] Kolike su ti js sada?Jesi pogledala kosuljicu?Mozda te zeli cesce pratiti jer ce mozda uskoro stoperica pa punkcija.


Pa nisu neke, ja sam na onom low step up protocolu, manje doze-duže razdoblje. Sada na desnom jajniku imam dva veća folikula (15 mm i 13 mm) i nekoliko manjih od 10 -  11 mm, na lijevom nekoliko od 9 -11 mm (ali moj lijevi je uvijek bio ljeniji). Inače 11 dc. :Undecided:

----------


## tlatincica

> I jel sigurno ništa ili nastavljaš s pikanjima?


nastavljam, al se ne nadam ničemu




> I sto sad dalje???


u banku po kredit za emigraciju  :Grin: 

fala vam cure  :Love:  stvarno mi ovo puno znači

----------


## Sanjička

E onda ti ja mislim da mozda zeli vidjeti taj lijevi jajnik kak napreduje.100%

----------


## suzzie2

*Tlatinčice* molim te ne odustaj! Da nema šanse, valjda ne bi nastavljali s terapijom!?

*Sanjička* vidjet ćemo sutra, valjda bi mi rekao da je nešto negativno (pričljiv kakav već je naš doktor  :Wink: ). jedino mi je grozno što sutra, na NERADAN dan, ja moram ranom zorom u Petrovu!

----------


## Sanjička

Da da on inace jakoooo puno prica!!!Ja sam sebi sve gledala u kosuljici ili bi mi jedna od sestara rekla.Mozda te onda ostavi na miru do ponedjeljka pa cemo skupa sjedit u cekaoni.Ja idem 07.06. na svoju prvu folikulometriju pa cemo vidjet sta ce meni pricat!!!

----------


## Sanjička

Zaboravila sam ti napisati suzzie da bilo sto nije ok,bez dajljnjeg,on bi to sigurno rekao!!!!!

----------


## Sela

> Bok curke,
> Upravo sam zvala Patrika, transfer je u subotu, nije mi rekao koliko ih se oplodilo samo da je sve ok! Također mi je rekao da će zamrznuti 4 jajne stanice!
> Pusa svim curama!


 Sretno Ivana78 s blasticama i dobitni transfer zelim!!

----------


## Sela

*Sanjicka* welcome into new cycle and let the games start!!

----------


## Sela

*Osijek* danas je jos 6 dana,ili 5 i pol??? :Laughing:  :Grin: štrik,štrik(nemam smajlic za štrikanje) :Grin:

----------


## Sela

Ajde vise *Sanja1* ostav`se der knjiga i lati se kompa!!!!!

----------


## Sela

Curke,da li ste vi trebale vaditi kakve nalaze za anesteziologa ili njegovo misljenje dok ste pripremale protokol??

----------


## tiki_a

Sela, kakav ti je to sok od jabuke i gdje se može nabaviti?

----------


## osijek

> Ja danas na 2.uzv, dobila dalje terapiju, novi uzv sutra?! Jel netko imao tako uzv dan za danom? Tek kad sam otišla iz bolnice sam shvatila da to možda i nije uobičajno.


 Ja sam išla svaki dan na uzv i svaki dan na vađenje krvi, ukupno 4 uzv i 3 vađenja krvi jer jedan dan je bila nedjelja ( prvi dan ). Tako da nije to ništa neobično. Dont worry be happy ! :Grin: 



> Sela 	 	 		 			 			*Osijek* danas je jos 6 dana,ili 5 i pol???


Samo ti zafrkavaj! Ali ja sam u velikim dilemama. Opet noćas snovi katastrofa, bilo mi je muka noćas i bolio me želudac. Taman mi se kako ono kulturno kažemo smirila meka stolica, sada drugi vrag, i popodne mi je bilo muka morala sam van na zrak. U glavi mi se vrti ajme! Sve mi vuče na T, ali strah me i pomisliti kad je to sve tako...tanka je linija između ovoga i onoga, ne želim visoko letit pa past kao vrag. Baš sam i mužu rekla svako jutro mislim da nisam T, a svako popodne da jesam pa vi recite  :Rolling Eyes: .

----------


## kriistiina

Cure čitam vas stalno i nadam se skupa s vama .......... *Osijek* držim fige, svaki dan virnem na stranicu da vidim jel ima što ...  :Smile: ..... Sve ostale cure SRETNO!!!! 

Ja tek u 9 mj krećem nanovo, u Petrovu, do sada sam bila u Os i nadam se najboljem ... Kao i sve mi ...  

Pusa

----------


## ZAUZETA

hahaha, *Osijek*,  ili jesi ili nisi, a da ti napraviš jedan prijevremeni test,  ako su dvije mrvice možda se vidi.  Znam da je to varljiva nada, ali možda... svakakvih je iskustava bilo :Love: 
*Tlatinčica*,   :Love: ,  nemoj odustati,  držimo fige za mali folikul

----------


## tlatincica

Osijek neću još skakati al skroz si mi sumnjiva  :Klap: 
Sanja što se događa kod tebe?
 :Very Happy:  za ivanine blastice!

Cure još jednom vam hvala  :Heart:  i nema predaje

----------


## Sela

*Osijek,Osijek* znam da si na mukama,pokusaj se opustit ako ikako mozes..Svi se mi nadamo zajedno s tobom da jesi trudna,ali bit ce kako bog ili priroda da.
Jel uzimas sto za umirenje ili bolji san?Znam da je tesko cekati ,brojati dane,ali ne moze drugacije.Kao sto kaze ZAUZETA da napravis mali testic,mozda 10.ti dan, jesi od volje??
Ili ces poput mene streberski cekati propisani broj dana?Ajd,ajd,tvoji andjelici na nebu ce uskoro dobiti bracu ili seku,prije ili kasnije,mozda sad,mozda poslije,ali ce dobiti.
Ako to bude sad,bit ces nasa zvijezda!Ako to bude poslije,opet ces biti nasa zvijezda!!pussa

----------


## sanja1

Evo i mene,joj al ste mi se raspisale.Danas sam nabacila šetnjicu do mame koja živi blizu,pa sam bila tamo cjeli dan :Grin: .
Kao prvo,Tlatincice zlato ništa ne brini jer su samnom na punkciji bile 2 cure koje su kao došle punktirat 1 js(stimulirani ciklus)i bile u čudu kako samo jedna a kad ono punktirali im jednoj 5 a drugoj 6 ili 7,nisam sigurna,kao nisu se vidjeli na uzv-u. :Yes: 
Suzzie izdrži još malo tih uzv-a :Grin: .
Sanjička znači krećemo :Klap: .

----------


## sanja1

Uh zaboravih poskočit za Ivanine blastice :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: .
Sela kad ti počinješ s pikanjem?

----------


## Sela

*Sanja* kod mene jos 10 dana do m,ima jos...

----------


## JajaSvizac

Aha ovdje sam samo da izrazim podršku Sanji 1 a bogme i svima vama, nadam se ćete još jako kratko biti na ovom forumu i preseliti se na neki drugi  :Smile: )))  Neka vam mrvice porastu što prije! Saki parola je: dolje menga gore beta! cmok

----------


## Snekica

> Ja tek u 9 mj krećem nanovo, u Petrovu, do sada sam bila u Os i nadam se najboljem ... Kao i sve mi ...


Znači ima nas još!!! Nek se pripreme u Petrovoj, 09. mjesec će biti bombastičan!!! Jeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee

----------


## suzzie2

Ajme koliko nas je! I sve tako pozitivne  :Klap:  to mi je super! Moram poskočit  :Very Happy: ! Cure svima  :Kiss:

----------


## sanja1

JajaSvizac :Zaljubljen: ,baš si fora :Grin: ,cmoooook :Wink: .

----------


## Snekica

Dobro jutro, drage moje! Evo da i ja nekad skuham kavicu, čaj, ness pa, poslužite se!  :Coffee:

----------


## sanja1

Fala Snekice,baš mi paše kavica :Yes: .Imam jedno pitanjce,kako otvoriti ostale smajliće,uopće mi ne reagira ono gdje piše (više) :Sad: ?

----------


## ZAUZETA

nemam pojma, kod mene radi, ali rijetko to i otvaram.  Inaće, *Sanja1*, kako je?

----------


## Sanjička

> Curke,da li ste vi trebale vaditi kakve nalaze za anesteziologa ili njegovo misljenje dok ste pripremale protokol??


Nista nisu trazili za anesteziologa jer je to tzv lokalna anestezija(tako se zove,ali je samo koktelcic tramala i apaurina)tako da za to nisu potrebni nikakvi nalazi.Jedino ako mislis za opcu anesteziju!?Za to mislim ta su potrebni svi nalazi kao i za svaku drugu operaciju!!!cmokic

----------


## Sanjička

> i popodne mi je bilo muka morala sam van na zrak. U glavi mi se vrti ajme! Sve mi vuče na T, ali strah me i pomisliti kad je to sve tako...tanka je linija između ovoga i onoga, ne želim visoko letit pa past kao vrag. Baš sam i mužu rekla svako jutro mislim da nisam T, a svako popodne da jesam pa vi recite .


Osijek,jesam ti ja rekla da si trudna.Ja sam ti ko neka baba vracara.Mirisem trudnice na daleko....hahahaha

----------


## Sanjička

*Sanja* kak se ti osjecas,znam da je jos rano,ali onak bas me zanima kak je tebi!?!Jesi procitala sve knjige i pogledala sve filmove!!!!?

*Suzzie* kako je prosao danas uzv,sta kaze pricljivi??!!Kad opet na uzv?

----------


## sanja1

Znam točno kad je koja serija na svakom kanalu a i dokumentarci bome,nedaj bože da promjene raspored,odmah će nastati panika :Laughing: .
Ja sam samo prva 2 dana ležala cjelo vrijeme a sad već pomalo bazam po stanu,tu i tamo odem na kavu ili u šetnjicu,pa povremeno legnem,jedino ne radim kućanske poslove ali to samo zato što mi mm neda :Grin: .
Simptoma/nesimptoma nema ali još je i prerano jer ako su mrve ili barem jedna i preživjele tek sutra ili prekosutra bi trebala biti implantacija,ako sam ja to dobro shvatila :Razz: .A bumo vidli rekoše sljepci,ne :Wink: .

----------


## osijek

Jedno jutro ja ne pogledam odmah, a ono svi se raspisali! 
Evo dana sje jedno od onih jutara kad mislim da je sve ovo...da će M ipak doći. Stomak me boli od jutra, ali sa prekidima, a i sa stolicom opet imam problema pa ne znam ni sama što da mislim.
Ali što bude, bude... :Grin: 
Druge čekalice kako ste vi?

----------


## suzzie2

Evo i mene s trećeg uzv. Štoperica u petak, aspiracija u nedjelju. 
Malo me hvata nervoza!

----------


## suzzie2

*Sanja1,* *Osijek i Ivana78* puno mislim na vas i jaaaakoooo držim fige! :Heart: 

*Sela* i *Sanjička* još malo i krećete! Juuuupppiiiii

*Tlatinčice*

----------


## sanja1

Suzzie znači aspiracija u nedjelju,ma ništa se neboj,bit će to sve u redu :Yes: .

----------


## pinny

> *Sanja1,* *Osijek i Ivana78* puno mislim na vas i jaaaakoooo držim fige!
> 
> *Sela* i *Sanjička* još malo i krećete! Juuuupppiiiii
> 
> *Tlatinčice*


Evo ja cu se malo svercati posto nisam u toku tko je u kojem dijelu postupka i svima dati puno sretnih ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 

I jos malo za Suzzie i bezbolnu punkciju u nedjelju ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Ja sam jucer bila kod doktora i dobila protokol i preuzela lijekove. Pocinjem za otprilike osam dana kada 
stigne M.

Svima  :Kiss:

----------


## sanja1

Pinny sretnooooooo~~~~~~~~~~~~~ :Klap: .

----------


## suzzie2

Hvala na vibricama i potpori!

Samo jedno pitanje curama koje su prošle aspiraciju. Jel mm dovedem sa sobom na odjel ujutro? I kada ste primile štopericu, a kada je bila aspiracija (mislim na to u koliko sati?).

Znam da gnjavim, ali baš sam pravi štreber i sve volim ponoviti i potvrditi! :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## pinny

Oboje ujutro dodjete na odjel, mislim oko 8 sati. Tebe posalju u sobu da se pripremis i cekas da sestra dodje po tebe, a njega posalju u onu zgradicu iza da odradi svoj dio posla (gdje se vadi krv i spermiogrami). Bar je kod mene tako bilo.

Stopericu sam dobila navecer u 9, a aspiracija je bila preksutra u jutro oko 9.

Jos jednom sretno!  :Smile:

----------


## suzzie2

*Pinny* puuno hvala!

Uskoro se i ti pridružuješ pikalicama! :Very Happy:  Sretnooo!

----------


## tlatincica

Hello Pinny! Long time no see  :Smile:  
Suzzie štopericu dobiješ cca 36 sati prije punkcije. Ja sam je primila u 23 i prekosutra prije 13h je bila punkcija. 
I tm-a obavezno povedi, nek i on odradi svoj dio posla  :Grin:

----------


## Sela

Dbrjtr cure!!!Danas,vidim,ja kuham kavu i ostale zdrave napitke za razbudjivanje,po zelji... :Coffee: 
Sretno svim cekalicama i strikalicama... :Heart:

----------


## Sanjička

Dobro jutro svima koliko vas ima!!!!!!!

*Suzzie* ipak se necemo druziti u cekaoni u ponedjeljak!!!!
Ali nema veze, hitas ti prema svojim mrvama!!!Zelim ti bezbolnu aspiraciju,da spavas ko zaklana!!!!!I sto vise js za sto bolji party u labu.

Ja sam ti stopericu primala u 22h a aspiracija mi je bila oko 9h.Prof. V. voli to sve rano odraditi!

----------


## osijek

Tako i jaa 22h štoperica, punkcija oko 9 prekosutra.

----------


## sanja1

Dobro jutro cure :Rolling Eyes: .
Osijek kakvo je stanje kod tebe?Trudničko sigurna sam :Klap: .

----------


## Sanjička

Jel bio netko frisko ovaj tj u petrovoj?Zanima me dal radi sestra Irena ili ne?Ja sam zvala vec dva puta i nikako je ne mogu dobit svaki put mi se javi neka sestra Iva(cini mi se da je tako rekla).

----------


## tlatincica

Sestra Irena je na bolovanju. 
Želim toj brzoj i pažljivoj sestri da što prije ozdravi  :Heart:

----------


## osijek

> Dobro jutro cure.
> Osijek kakvo je stanje kod tebe?Trudničko sigurna sam.


 Danas je stanje malo bolje nego jučer, stomak i jajnici me ne bole, samo mi je sada stomak malo napuhnut, grudi su se malo primirile, samo imam baš problema sa probavom stalno grčevi pa trčanje na wc...ali valjda će proći. Kad stavljam one naše tic-tac - ove imam osječaj da je gospođa sva nateknuta ( nije ni njoj lako )i iznutra  i izvana :Laughing: . Nemojte zamjeriti na opisu  :Grin: !
Općenito se osjećam ok, raspoloženje je super i za čas će i taj dan odluke doći! :Rolling Eyes: 

Gdje su nam *Ivana 78*, što se dešava kod tebe?
*Sela i sanjička* još malo pa ćemo mi vas zadirkivati dok budete štrikale do aspiracije, pa transfera, pa bete...
*sanja 1* držim fige za velikuu betu!
*Tlatinčice*  :Kiss: .
sve koje sam zaboravila  :Kiss:

----------


## Sela

*Osijek* ma ti si nama garant trudnica!!!!Aj sve smo naspanane,kad bi mogla ta beta biti????

----------


## sanja1

Aj Osijek baš mi zvučiš super veselo i trudno :Very Happy: .Kad vadiš tetu betu?

----------


## pinny

*Osijek i Sanja1* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za vase velike prekrasne bete.

I svim ostalim cekalicama ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Svima zelim prekrasan i suncan vikend.   :Heart:

----------


## taca70

Halo curke, ja po prvi put vise ne mogu pratiti sve akcije u Petrovoj.Svaka cast, samo jos da se veselimo pozitivnim betama.Koliko sam skuzila sve ste isle bas u prave stimulirane postupke, ne u one kombinacije klomifena i M/G.Izgleda da se samo na VV-u slijepo drze tih protokola koji su se pokazali koma za IVF.Jedan + vise da se vratim u Petrovu ako iduci mjesec opet kiksam.Zna li neka od vas da se sada za drugo misljenje ide kod primarnog ginekologa?Iduci tjedan bi trebala poceti skupljati sve te odvratne potvrde a zbunjuje me sto je Simunic na Plitvicama rekao da 2.misljenje vise ne treba.Vi ste tamo u centru zbivanja pa mozda imate neku info.

----------


## suzzie2

*Taca70* meni je za postupak bilo dovoljno mišljenje mog privatnog ginekologa iz prethodnog postupka koji je bio u privatnoj klinici (i to ne pravo mišljenje nego nalazi/povijest bolesti).

Vidim da si i ti bila u privatnim klinikama,pa mislim da bi to trebalo biti dovoljno.

----------


## ivana78

Drage moja, hvala svima na vibricama, ja se odoh "priprat", spavanac, i ujutro via Petrova!!!! 
Nada se ta da će sve biti ok  :Wink: !
Pusa!

----------


## suzzie2

> Drage moja, hvala svima na vibricama, ja se odoh "priprat", spavanac, i ujutro via Petrova!!!! 
> Nada se ta da će sve biti ok !
> Pusa!


*Ivana78* znači transfer sutra? Čvrsto držim fige!!!!!!! Javi nam  odmah kako je prošlo, znaš da smo sve nestrpljive!  :Cool:

----------


## kriistiina

taco70 meni su u Osijeku tražili drugo mišljenje od ginekologa koji se bavi IVF-om, a ne od primarnog ginekologa. Znam da mi je Šimunić potpisao, ali to je bilo kad ikad ...

Osijek i Sanja držim fige za velike bete!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Ivana78 sretno na transferu !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## pinny

*Taca70* meni su isto kao i kod Suzzie, umjesto drugog misljenja, priznali povijest bolesti i to od privatnika (a vidim po potpisu da smo kod istoga). Probaj i ti priloziti nalaze iz Petrove ako ti treba za privatno.

*Ivana78* sretno sutra!  :Smile:

----------


## tlatincica

Ivana78 sretno!  :Very Happy: 
Osijek kad ti vadiš betu? Za koji dan, čini mi se... 
Sanja1 kako si ti?
Suzzie2 jel se pripremaš? 
Sanjička što, kad, kako...? malkice sam se izgubila  :Embarassed: 
Kod mene novosti: folikulićićići su se počeli razvijati, ali su još uvijek jako mali tako da nastavljam dalje junkie- style :špricaiigla_slowmotion:
Noćas sam sanjala da sam se zaboravila piknuti i od šoka sam se probudila  :Laughing:

----------


## ZAUZETA

Jutro!  gdje ste trudnice i buduće trudnice,  kakvi su simptomi jutros  :Smile: .  Pitanje,  jel u Petrovoj rade hormone, one koje se rade 3. i 21. dan, valjda progesteron i estrogen,  ne sječam se, ja sam to radila na Rebru pred par godina pa bi ponovila,  jer se ne pomlađujem, nažalost...  :Smile:

----------


## osijek

*tlatinncica* ja u utorak 08.06. po tetu betu!
*Ivana 78* sretno iako je već transfer prošao, ali od vibrica glava ne boli 
*Taca 70* ja sam kao drugo mišljenje priložila nalaz od mpo doktora  iz Os od prije par godina, to je bilo zapravo prvo mišljenje u kojem je on predvidio icsi i preporučio zg.
*Sanja* kakva je situacija kod vas?

----------


## Sanjička

*Ivana78* kako je proslo????Anything,something!!!!!!!Nestrpljiva

*tlatincica*bravo,super!Znala sam ja da si ti pravi narkic i da ti malo vise treba(hahaha)~~~~~~~~~~~~~saljem vibrice za tvoje folikulice da i dalje rastuuuuuuu
Ja sam dobila svoju vjesticu i sutra mi pada 10dc ali kaze sestra da dodem u ponedjeljak ujutro na prvi uzv.Ja sam u prirodnjaku pa se zapravo ne nadam previse,ali vidjet cemo.....

*Suzzie* jos jednom drzim fige da sve super prode i javi seeeeee

*ZAUZETA*u Petrovoj se rade svi potrebni hormoni!Sada su spojeni labosi na Rebru i u Petrovoj tako da ako izvadis krv na Rebru oni ju salju u Petrovu a nalaz ponovno na Rebro(brate mili komplikovano).Tako da ako trebas sta vadit drito Petrova,to je najjednostavnije!!!!!

*taca70*nisam cula za to da ne treba 2.misljenje.Jos mi je smjesnije da ti ga moze dati primarni gin.Logicno bi bilo da ga daje onaj tko se bavi MPO.Ja sa mdrugo misljenje dobila u Petrovoj.Makar je bilo receno da ga ne mozes dobiti u klinici u kojoj se lijecis,ali eto moze se i to!

*Osijek* nam je trudna,osijek nam je trudna!!!!!!!!Jos malo i teta beta je tu!!!!!Izdrzi jos malo.....~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Sanjička

*Sanja1* Evo i tebi vibrice da ti skrate cekanje~~~~~~~~~~~~~Za veliku betu!!!!!

*Sela* Kako si ti?????Mi bi mogle na kavu s obzirom da smo mi jos u pogonu(hahaha)

----------


## taca70

Hvala vam puno na odgovorima, vidim da je sve moguce.Meni je dr.R rekao da bi po novom drugo misljenje trebala dobiti od prim.gin. (btw.moj nema pojma o stvarima koje bi trebao imati u malom prstu a ne o MPO) i stvarno mi je bezveze da nakon 3 AIH i 5 stim IVF-ova moram imati drugo misljenje.Jos cu to ispitati.
Ako se uspijete dogovoriti za kavicu, ja sam za, prosli put sam bila u zeitnotu i zao mi je da vas nisam upoznala.

----------


## Sela

*Taco70* to za primarnog nisam cula da moze dati drugo misljenje,ali pouzdano znam da kao drugo misljenje priznaju povijest bolesti (kopiju) iz nekih drugih klinika (i privatnih).
Rekla mi pticica.
Svima pusa.

----------


## Sanjička

Ma gluposti,kakvo drugo misljenje ponovno!!!!Daj ti to jos dobro provjeri.Jos se ja cudim o cemu ti to...Koliko ja znam za ponovni postupak ne treba opet drugo misljenje.Samo oni cervikalni brisevi!Ispravite me ako grijesim.
A za kavu sam ja uvijek za.Stvarno steta sto nisi mogla doci zadnji put!Moramo se samo dogovoriti kad kome pase!!!!

----------


## tlatincica

Zauzeta nisam čula da se u Petrovoj vade hormoni. I ja sam razmišljala da bih to trebala ponoviti, zadnji nalazi su mi stari oko 5 godina. Pretpostavljam da više ne vrijede  :Grin:  Mislim da se i u Vinogradskoj to može izvaditi.
Ako netko ima provjerenu informaciju, lijepo molim  :Smile:  
Prošle godine sam u sklopu sistematskog vadila hormone štitnjače, ali ne 3 i 5 dan, nego nemam pojma koji dan i ti su mi nalazi bili skroz u granicama normale, onako, lijepo, baš na sredini vrijednosti. 
Ja sam ipak slijedeći tjedan poslijepodne na raspolaganju, pa ako padne organizacija kakve kavice, računajte na mene.
Snekica, ja nisam uzela godišnji i prijepodne sam na poslu pa neću inzistirati na ničemu i  znam da je puno za tražiti, ali kad bi mogla na neki večernji bus... onda bi kava (što se mene tiče) sigurno bila u utorak  :Kiss:

----------


## Sela

Tko ono ima punkciju sutra????Drz se *Suzzzieeeeeeeeee* :Aparatic:  :Love:

----------


## suzzie2

Sad kad je to sutra, ja bih da je za mjesec dana!

Sve sestre u Petrovoj sam izgnjavila pitanjima o anesteziji i sve su mi rekle da ne brinem. Ali, čitajući vaša iskustva, brinem i previše!

Mene još nitko nije pitao za papire (sve one koje trebamo dati po novom zakonu)?!? :Shock:  Ali ja ću to fino ponijeti sutra sa sobom, valjda će nekog i to zanimati. Kad ste vi to davale?

----------


## osijek

> Mene još nitko nije pitao za papire (sve one koje trebamo dati po novom  zakonu)?!? Ali ja ću to fino  ponijeti sutra sa sobom, valjda će nekog i to zanimati. Kad ste vi to  davale?


*suzzie* ja sam ti to predala sestri Ireni kad sam došla na prvi uzv. Nije ih niti pogladala, dali je sve tamo i ok samo ih je uzela i spremila u kovertu, napisala moje ime gore i to ti je to!



> *Osijek* nam je trudna,osijek nam je trudna!!!!!!!!Jos malo i teta  beta je tu!!!!!Izdrzi jos malo.....~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


*Sanjička* luda si ko struja!
*Ivana 78* sada se furaš na mene, pa daj te informacije, šta, kako, koliko itd...

----------


## sanja1

Suzzie držim fige za sutrašnju punkciju da prođe što bezbolnije :Yes: ,ništa ne brini.
Tlatincice bravo za tvoj folikul :Klap: .
Sanjička i Sela i vi nam sitno brojite do akcije :Very Happy: .
Ivanaaaaa pa hajde napiši nam kako je bilo,ma neće mrve ispast ako sjedneš za komp :Razz: .
Osijek trudnice,još malo do sigurna sam veeeelikeee bete.
Meni je tek 5 dpt tako da sve simptome pripisujem utrićima,još je rano za bilo šta drugo.
Svim curama koje čekaju postupke~~~~~~~~~~~~~da im vrijeme što brže prođe,puuusaaaa :Grin: .

----------


## ivana78

Helooou  :Smile: ) evo mene.... a dok sam ja došla doma, pa otpajkila , vrijeme proleti...))
Dakle, transfer radio dr. Crvenković (superićka dr.), napravljen je transfer jedne *(i nadam se vrijedne)* blastociste, one druge dvije su se prestale razvijati... zamrznute su mi 4 jajne stanice! 
Sada slijedi onaj najgori dio-čekanje.
Hvala svima što mislite na mene  :Bye:  :Bye:  :Bye: !

----------


## Sela

*Ivana78* sretno s blasticom!!!!

----------


## osijek

*Ivana 78* sigurna sam da je to ta koju si čekala  :Yes: !

----------


## tlatincica

> Helooou evo mene.... a dok sam ja došla doma, pa otpajkila , vrijeme proleti...))
> Dakle, transfer radio dr. Crvenković (superićka dr.), napravljen je transfer jedne *(i nadam se vrijedne)* blastociste, one druge dvije su se prestale razvijati... zamrznute su mi 4 jajne stanice! 
> Sada slijedi onaj najgori dio-čekanje.
> Hvala svima što mislite na mene!


 :Dancing Fever:  :Dancing Fever:  :Dancing Fever: 
i naravno! ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## sanja1

Ivana suuuper,jedna ali vrijedna :Very Happy: ,a vrijeme čekanja ćemo ti mi malo prikratit,vidiš da je stalno neka ćakula na forumu :Razz: .

----------


## pinny

*Ivana78* za jednu ali vrijednu prekrasnu mrvicu  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 

*Suzzie2* sretno sutra i da nam prespavas punkciju!

Na zadnjoj punkciji sam bila u polusvjesnom stanju ali me nije nista bolilo. Sada kada citam vasa zadnja iskustva, iskreno i mene je malo frka, a nisam jos ni krenula.  :Undecided: 

*Tlatincica* bravo za folikule. ~~~~~~~~~~~~~  :Kiss: 

Cekalicama bete posebne ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  :Heart:

----------


## tlatincica

Suzzie2 sretno danas! Nadam se da se ničeg nećeš sjećati  :Kiss:

----------


## osijek

*Suzzie 2* sretno i bezbolno!!!

----------


## Sela

*Suzzie* nadam se da je bilo bezbolno!!!


*Sanjicka* imas pp!!!!!

----------


## sanja1

Suzzie nadam se da si pajkila :Yes:  i da ima puno ljepih js.

----------


## taca70

Ivana78, jedna nam i treba, ~~~~~ da je ona koju svi cekamo.
Vezano za hormone, u Petrovoj se rade spolni hormolni ali ne hormoni stitnjace. 3.dc bi trebalo napraviti FSH,LH,PRL i E2 a 7 dana nakon ovulacije P.Ja to svake godine napravim za svoju dusu samo nisam ih vec dugo radila u Petrovoj, znali su zezati zbog nedostatka materijala pa bolje nazvati lab i vidjeti kako to ide.

----------


## suzzie2

Cure evo mene!

Moram vam se izjadati, prava KATASTROFA!!!!!! 
Do aspiracije nije ni došlo jer sam ovulirala ranije! Noćas i jutros me desni jajnik rasturao, a za vrijeme čekanja aspiracije (koju smo čekale do 10) je prestalo i kad sam legla na onaj stol, dr. S je rekao "ovdje nema ničega", pri čemu se nije udostojio odgovoriti na moje pitanje kako je to moguće. Strašno sam razočarana, a posebno mi nije jasno kako tako bahato puštaju da prođe 36 sati od štoperice, a da ni ne trepnu.

Ali utješno, anestezija je bila ubojita, tako me zakucala da sam tek sad došla sebi.

Sve u svemu, užasno razočaranje. :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## tlatincica

Ajoj Suzzie  :Crying or Very sad: 
Kako mi je žao...  :Sad:

----------


## Sela

> Cure evo mene!
> 
> Moram vam se izjadati, prava KATASTROFA!!!!!! 
> Do aspiracije nije ni došlo jer sam ovulirala ranije! Noćas i jutros me desni jajnik rasturao, a za vrijeme čekanja aspiracije (koju smo čekale do 10) je prestalo i kad sam legla na onaj stol, dr. S je rekao "ovdje nema ničega", pri čemu se nije udostojio odgovoriti na moje pitanje kako je to moguće. Strašno sam razočarana, a posebno mi nije jasno kako tako bahato puštaju da prođe 36 sati od štoperice, a da ni ne trepnu.
> 
> Ali utješno, anestezija je bila ubojita, tako me zakucala da sam tek sad došla sebi.
> 
> Sve u svemu, užasno razočaranje.


Draga,od svih silnih lijepih folikulica-nije bilo nista???Potpuno razumijem tvoju ljutnju i frustraciju,
pogotovo sto si na UZV isla prakticki svaki dan..Jao,kako je to nepravedno i tuzno..
Ali desi se da popucaju ranije unatoc stoperici...Jesu onda barem inseminaciju napravili?
Ne znam jel dijagnoza tm to dozvoljava..Aj,jadna nam ti!!Kako sve sto ulozimo u ideju i nadu,moze otici u vjetar..Draga,draga,drz se,mislimo na tebe... :Heart:  :Love:

----------


## sanja1

Ajme Suzzie pa ovo je stvarno koma :Love: ,pa oni bi kao stručnjaci trebali valjda znat odredit pravo vrijeme za štopericu,pa to je za popi....,natankat se hormonima i onda ništa :Evil or Very Mad: ,baš sam ljuta!

----------


## suzzie2

*Sanja1* skroz se slažem s tobom. Mislim da je to jedan od najglupljih razloga za neuspjeh MPO!

 A sad, ovakva puna hormona, sigurno neću moći tako skoro u novi postupak. Baš sam ljuta!  :Evil or Very Mad:  

E da, i pitali su me da li imam dopunsko? Nije valjda da će mi nešto i naplatiti?

----------


## tlatincica

Koji vrag ti treba dopunsko??? Ovo stvarno više nije normalno! Zadnje što ja znam je da su problemi sa neplodnošću bili oslobođeni tog nameta! aaargh! 
Suzzie cijelo vrijeme mislim na tebe- koja nepravda! Koji glup previd... Stvarno sam ljuta i ogorčena radi ovoga što se dogodilo... 
Ima li netko iskusniji da nam svima kaže koliko često se to događa?

----------


## osijek

*Suzzie* baš mi je žao, nisam baš čula da se to dešava u stimuliranim, čula sam u prirodnjacima sa štopericom da nekada znaju prije otići!
Ništa znaš i sama moraš to pregrmiti i krenuti hrabro dalje, znaš i sama da se s...a dešavaju, nažalost ne nekom drugom nego nama! :Love:

----------


## Sela

Ja isto cula da mogu folikuli popucati prije vremena,ali sad kad spomenuste,istina,u stimuliranome se to ne bi smjelo dogoditi,to je neki gadni zaj...Previse vremena,novaca,lijekova utroseno da bi se tako olako pustilo da  folikuli popucaju....Teski propust.Ovo za cekanje na aspiraciju mi se nimalo ne svidja:kod privatnika je stoperica u 22 ili u 23 h i 3.dan u 8 ili 9 vec ste na stolu..Ne kuzim zasto je nekima stoperica u 21 h,zar nije bolje da je sto kasnije?
Medjutim,cula sam da ima slucajeva kod nekih zena da im folikuli pucaju pri odredjenoj velicini ko po pravilu,unatoc stoperici.Ali onda bi mozda popucao jedan,dva ne svi...Nisam znalac,zaista mi je to nepojmljivo da u strogo kontroliranim uvjetima se jednoj Petrovoj to moze dogoditi...

----------


## Sela

Sad sam malo odgooglala i nasla da stoperica ne sprijecava folikule da popucaju vec samo sluzi kao okidac za
konacno sazrijevanje folikula.Supresija je ta koja kontrolira ovulaciju.U mom slucaju to ce uraditi Cetrotide.Nadam se.
I ocito je kod Suzzie ovulacija pocela puno prije stoperice tako da je vrhunac dosegnut noc ili jutro prije aspiracije.
Ali to je onda kriva procijena dr-a.Sad sam i ja nesto naucila.

----------


## suzzie2

*Sela* istina, i ja sam malo progooglala! Svejedno, čini mi se da je to previše izlaganja (hormoni) a da bi se to smjelo događati.

Hvala svima na podršci, stvarno ste za 5!  :Love: 

*Tlatinčice* vidjela sam te jutros, neces se izvući! Kako tvoji folikulići?

----------


## sanja1

Pa zato sam baš i ljuta jer bi k vragu valjda doktor trebao prema uzv i estradiolu ocjenit vrijeme za štopericu jer ona samo pospješuje sazrijevanje,ma fuj,da su fer to joj se nebi trebalo računat u besplatnih 6 :Evil or Very Mad: .

----------


## sanja1

Hej Suzzie,tek sam sad vidla da si i ti tu,jesi se malo smirila :Love: .

----------


## suzzie2

> Hej Suzzie,tek sam sad vidla da si i ti tu,jesi se malo smirila.


Jesam malo, imam super podršku mm pa je lakše! Srećom nikom nismo govorili pa sad nikom ne moram objašnjavat šta se dogodilo.

Samo mi je žao vremena, i činjenice da ću sad opet morat čekati mjesecima na novi pokušaj! To mi je zapravo najgore.

Kako si ti? Sad si na pola puta?

----------


## taca70

Suzzie, ja sam do sada cula samo 1 put da se to nekome desilo i to je bila pacijentica dr.S.Tko je tebi vodio postupak?Bez obzira na dr. to se NE SMIJE dogadati, to je katastrofalana greska u procjeni.U koliko sati si primila stopericu (nisam pratila sve)?Aspiracija mora biti 34-36h nakon stoperice.

----------


## Sela

> ma fuj,da su fer to joj se nebi trebalo računat u besplatnih 6.


Mozes si misliti,nema tu biti fer,administracija trazi svoje....bit ce to jos jedan postupak bez transfera(postupci bez aspiracije su nepostojeca kategorija)..

----------


## suzzie2

> Suzzie, ja sam do sada cula samo 1 put da se to nekome desilo i to je bila pacijentica dr.S.Tko je tebi vodio postupak?Bez obzira na dr. to se NE SMIJE dogadati, to je katastrofalana greska u procjeni.U koliko sati si primila stopericu (nisam pratila sve)?Aspiracija mora biti 34-36h nakon stoperice.


Inače sam pacijentica dr. V., ali budući je danas nedjelja, dežuran je bio dr. S. A štopericu sam primila u 21h i rečeno mi je da dođem u 7,30 ujutro. Međutim bila je gužva na uzv, pa transferi, tako da sam došla na red oko 10 sati, dakle nakon 36 sati. Ali s druge strane i druge cure koje su danas bile sa mnom su primile štopericu u 21h, pa su sve imale aspiraciju. Tko zna šta je bilo.

Meni nije toliko do toga da mi to ne broje u 6 besplatnih, nego do toga da ne moram sad opet čekati 6 mjeseci. U svakom slučaju u ponedjeljak sjedam na telefon i pokušat ću dogovoriti pregled prije ljeta, pa ćemo vidjeti.

Cure stvarno ste zlatne, šta bih ja bez vas! Cmok

----------


## sanja1

Ja osjećam samo simptome nadolazeće M,mislim da ništa ni ovaj put od trudnoće,nekako sam pesimistična :Rolling Eyes: .Nemam dobar feeling u kostima :Laughing: .

----------


## pinny

*Suzzie* bas mi je zao. Nemam rijeci za ovo samo  :Shock:  i  :Evil or Very Mad: .

Saljem ti jedan veliki  :Love:  i samo hrabro naprijed.

Samo ti njih zovi i nemoj dozvoliti da te otpile za dogovor prije ljeta.

----------


## tlatincica

> *Tlatinčice* vidjela sam te jutros, neces se izvući! Kako tvoji folikulići?


dosadno... :Coffee:   nemam ništa novo za prijaviti  :Undecided: 
Ali sam upoznala neke zanimljive ljude jutros. Bar neka korist od današnjeg posjeta bolnici.
Pozdrav paru iz Kutine i sretno!
Sanja1 još malo ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za tebe  :Kiss:

----------


## tlatincica

I još nešto Suzzie- možda bi slijedeći tjedan jednostavno trebala doći svom doktoru kad mu je ambulantni dan kao zadnji pregled/ konzultacija u sklopu ovog postupka. Tako sam i ja napravila jednom nakon neuspjelog AIHa i nisam imala ni uputnicu ni naručivanje. Naravno, ovo nije sigurno da uvijek može proći, sigurnija varijanta je da nazoveš u ponedjeljak i tražiš konzultaciju slijedeći tjedan.

----------


## taca70

Suzzie, nemoj sebe tretirati kao nekakav izuzetak, moras naglasiti dr.V da ne uzimas cijelu situaciju zdravo za gotovo.Pa zamisli da si u Mb izvalila 3000Eur za postupak i hop-popucali folikuli, popapala maca.Osim toga, dr.S je jutros u 7h morao biti na UZV, pa na punkcijama pa na transferima.Do 10h je mogao pregledati cijelu bolnicu.Joj kako to mene ljuti.Ali necu vise siziti, samo te molim da se ne miris sa situacijom.I trazi da te primi ranije, mene je dr.V primio nakon pauze od 3 i pol mjeseca u stimulirani.I dr.V iz Mb mi je rekao da je to skroz ok pauza.

----------


## osijek

:Coffee:  Evo danas ja sa zakašnjenjem pripremam kavicu, čaj...
*suzzie* 2 još jednom baš mi je žao, toliko muke ni za što  :Mad: .
*ivana 78* kako ide prvi dani isčekivanja?
*sanja 1* koji su to simptomi, opiši i koji je tebi dpt sada?

----------


## osijek

:Coffee:  Evo danas ja sa zakašnjenjem pripremam kavicu, čaj...
*suzzie* 2 još jednom baš mi je žao, toliko muke ni za što  :Mad: .
*ivana 78* kako ide prvi dani isčekivanja? :Raspa: 
*sanja 1* koji su to simptomi, opiši i koji je tebi dpt sada?

----------


## osijek

:Coffee:  Evo  danas ja sa zakašnjenjem pripremam kavicu, čaj...
*suzzie* 2 još jednom baš mi je žao, toliko muke ni za što  :Mad: .
*ivana 78* kako ide prvi dani isčekivanja? :Raspa: 
*sanja 1* koji su to simptomi, opiši i koji je tebi dpt sada?

----------


## osijek

vau ovaj forum poludio, zableso se i gle sad!

----------


## Sela

Hmm,fina ti kavica Osijek!!!Dbrjtr svim curama!
Osijek,betica striktno sutra??

----------


## sanja1

Da Osijek,zakaj ti beticu nisi izvadila danas,mi smo ti jako nestrpljive :Razz: .
Meni je danas 7dpt,a neznam danas nemam nikakvih simptoma ali svejedno imam osjećaj da ništa od toga,a valjda me moja psiha priprema na eventualni neuspijeh(a kak je draga,brine se moja psihica za mene :Laughing: ).

----------


## osijek

Eto da ne bude ni 12 dpt po patrikovom ni 14 dpt po ireninom nego 13 dpt po MM.
Ajde, ajde izdržati ćete vi još 1 dan. Ja noćas sanjal da je beta 30 i bila jakooo tužna, a onda mi za pola sata javili da je ipak 300 i onda mojoj sreći nije bilo kraja!
Ja sve nekako više mislim da jesam T nego da nisam pa me strah što ako sutra bude 0, kako ću reagirati na to razočaranje?

----------


## Sanjička

*Suzzie* nisam mogla prije pisati.Ali uzasno mi je zao.Ne mogu vjerovati da se to desilo....To je veliki propust,ne razumijem kako se to moglo desiti.Ali zelim ti da se sto prije oporavis prvenstveno psihicki i nedaj se,budi uporna za sto brzi ponovni postupak!!!!

*Osijek* Ja se tebi stvarno divim.Kak si ti skulirana i strpljiva.Pa ti nisi ni testic napravila.Ja sam ocekivala da ces ga napraviti,ali ne.Ma svaka ti cast!!!!!

*Sanja1* Samo se smiri i ne razmisljaj o tome svemu i vidjet ces da ce biti sve ok.Ti simptomi su i od hormona i od svega i ne mogu biti mjerodavni a nepotrebno te bediraju.A psiha moze biti presudna...Ali imam bas jedno pitanje:da li ti i dalje pijes ciklu ili si prestala!???

A sad objava s moje folikulometrije.Danas mi je 11dc zlocesti endometrij mi je 4 a folikulic 10mm.Opet moram doci u cetvrtak 14dc.Ne znam, ne znam.Sta sad s tim endicem a pijem ciklu,vec mi se bljuje od nje!!!!!!

----------


## suzzie2

Cure  :Kiss: !

Dogovorila sam pregled za 01.07., daleko, ali doći će. Iako sam danas psihički puno gore nego jučer, ali i to će proći.
MM i ja smo se bacili na kućnu radinost, možda koji njegov dječak zaskoči jajnu stanicu na njenom putu prema maternici. A kućna radinost je i dobra utjeha  :Wink: !

*Osijek* svaka čast na strpljenju! Baš si zaslužila uspijeti!

----------


## tlatincica

> A sad objava s moje folikulometrije.Danas mi je 11dc zlocesti endometrij mi je 4 a folikulic 10mm.Opet moram doci u cetvrtak 14dc.Ne znam, ne znam.Sta sad s tim endicem a pijem ciklu,vec mi se bljuje od nje!!!!!!


Bravo Sanjička! Bolja si nego ja u stimuliranom  :Grin:  samo da ti se još malo endometrij popravi.
Btw, meni je svekrva nacjedila pravu ciklu i evo, već je 3 dana gledam u frižideru i ne mogu se prisiliti da je pijem  :Rolling Eyes:  

Osijek, ja bih do sad već dobrano potpomogla farmaceutsku industriju kupovinom piš- testova  :Cool:  Svaka čast na strpljenju.
Ivana78 whatzup?
Sanja- ja se ne predajem, ni ti nemaš pravo na to! Nije gotovo dok nije gotovo! ~~~~~~~~~~
Sela i Pinny- što se događa? Kad dolazi m?
Zauzeta, kako teku tvoje pripreme? Čime se natačeš?  :Grin: 
Suzzie  :Love:   molim te javi što si dogovorila u bolnici.

----------


## tlatincica

Ima li zainteresiranih za kavu? Sutra/ prekosutra... staro mjesto?

----------


## sanja1

Sanjička ja i dalje pijem ciklu za svaki slučaj,a za endo nebrini,meni se od cikle u krucijalnoj fazi ciklusa naglo podebljao sa 6 na 11mm(vidla ja u košuljici),ali ja sam pila dnevno jednu bocu(jao možda ja pretjerujem ali nije moglo škodit) :Razz: .

----------


## Sanjička

> Sanjička ja i dalje pijem ciklu za svaki slučaj,a za endo nebrini,meni se od cikle u krucijalnoj fazi ciklusa naglo podebljao sa 6 na 11mm(vidla ja u košuljici),ali ja sam pila dnevno jednu bocu(jao možda ja pretjerujem ali nije moglo škodit).


Iso miki pa kak uspijes cijelu bocu nategnut?! :Shock: Pa ja nemrem toliko jedva ovo popijem(sad,u pocetku sam mogla bez problema a sad mi ne ide). :Grin: 

Ja bi na kavu,bas mi treba, nekak mi falite u zivo!!!! :Heart: 

*Suzzie* jesi mozda uspjela saznati kad nam dr ide na godisnji,ja sam zaboravila pitati a cula sam kad je nekome govorio da ide?!Mozda ce spajati sad ove blagdane!Jel ti znas sta????????

----------


## Sela

> Ima li zainteresiranih za kavu? Sutra/ prekosutra... staro mjesto?


Draga,ja sutra radim cijeli dan,a prekosutra imam popodne jenu obavezu pa ne znam hocu li moci,inace bih.
Kako druge disu? :Unsure:  :Heart:

----------


## suzzie2

> *Suzzie* jesi mozda uspjela saznati kad nam dr ide na godisnji,ja sam zaboravila pitati a cula sam kad je nekome govorio da ide?!Mozda ce spajati sad ove blagdane!Jel ti znas sta????????


Naš dr. je bio prošli tjedan na godišnjem (a ipak je bio skoro svaki dan u bolnici). Za ovaj tjedan ne znam.

Meni je jednom na pregledu rekao da ide u 7 mjesecu, ali ja sam danas pitala sestru, ona je rekla da se još nije izjasnio i da je do 01.07. tu (01.07. sam maručena na pregled).

Kava može, prilagodit ću se!  :Smile:

----------


## Sela

Ja ciklu pijem,za sad 2 case dnevno a u, kako to Sanja1 lijepo kaze,krucijalnoj fazi cu piti bocu dnevno,to je oko 750 ml,nije to tako strasno.
Negdje sam citala da podebljati endic moze i Ginko Biloba.

----------


## ivana78

Pozdrav curke,

Ma samo da se javim, kod mene ništa posebno, osim što ponekada "dolje" osjetim znate ono kao kad trebate dobiti mengu, ali to su valjda jajnici :Rolling Eyes: .
I ovi utrogestani mi idu na živce, imam osjećaj da mi ih pola "iscuri", sve mi dođe da si stavljam po 3 :Grin: .
Inače ništa posebno, pozdrav svima :Wink: .
Pratim Vas  :Heart:

----------


## Sela

Evo moj prijedlog za kavu..ako mozete petak 11.6.a  tocno vrijeme cemo dogovoriti.

----------


## Sela

Ispravljam prijedlog,ima nekih koji ce moooooozda imati veeeelikih poslova u petak,pa onda koke,ako cete srijedu....dajte srijedu a ja cu vidjet....cmok

----------


## tlatincica

Ja mogu. 
Srijeda.
Tamo di je Sanja1 zadnji put rekla.

----------


## kriistiina

Osijek sretno sutra!!!

----------


## angel 1

Pozdrav,
evo ja sam malo upala na ovaj topic (sa VV-a) sam da vidim jel *Osijek* vadila betu  :Grin:  -kad ono sutra ! Držimo fige !! 
I onda čitam sve ovo sa *Suzzie* ....nevjerojatno...pa nemogu prešutjeti još neke stvari... Iako ja imam iskustva samo s VV, najbolja prijateljica mi je dugi niz godina bila na Petrovoj..bezbroj AIH-a i 3 IVF-a i onda je nažalost odustala od te priče...Neželim da sad ovo ispadne kao pljuvanje po Petrovoj jer znam da i tamo ima jako dobrih dr-a i priča sa happy end-om. Ali njeno iskustvo..Kao prvo zamjerka što joj je na folikumetriji uglavnom svaki put drugi dr (bez obzira čija je pacjentica) i onda jedan kaže super,drugi put drugi dr nije zadovoljan i tak stalno.. Kod drugog IVF-a je došlo da hiperstim. isključivo njihovom krivnjom -vadila je krv i onda neka sestra ili tko to već radi nije upisala ili prenjela dr-u rezultate i ona je drugi dan primila istu dozu hormona umjesto manje..naravno postupak prekinut(brojao se u plaćene) a ponovo naručena za godinu dana !!!??? Meni je ovo nebuloza pogotovo što nije njena krivica! Na VV-u ja sam mogla ići svaki mj u postupak (na prirodnjake) ako sam htjela,a stimulirani isto čim prođe tih 6mj. ili ranije(za starije cure). Napominjem da ni tamo nije sve idealno (nema anestezije), gužva,a ja sam nakon odrađena dva postupka promijenila dr-a (jer se s prvim nisam složila u nekim stvarima) i danas mi je drago da sam to učinila jer sad sam napokon trudna, a i da nisam ostala išla bi dalje..mijenjala kliniku iako sam sa drL prezadovoljna.. Znam da se mnoge cure vežu uz svoje dr i ostaju bez obzira na sve, ali ja mislim da ako negdje ne ide -treba krenuti dalje ! I da na VV je štoperica u 23h i mislim da se ovakve stvari na jednoj Petrovoj (koja je kao br1 u Hr) zaista ne bi trebale događati ..I još onda trebaš čekati mjesec dana da bi dobila objašnjenje što se i zašto dogodilo.. :Shock:  
 Sorry što sam odužila..držim svima fige za postupke i SRETNO !!  :Yes:

----------


## nana_banana

Ajme što se sve izdogađalo dok me nije bilo. *Osijek*, jedva čekam da sutra od tebe čujem sretnu vijest. Držim ti fige. *Ivana* i tebi držim fige i nadam se da će se naš klub Petrovki početi smanjivati u pozivitnom smislu.
Naime, ja sam od onih koji su uspjeli spojiti ovih par dana pa smo MM i ja zapalili na more. Cure moje kako je tamo lijepo... sunce, more, onaj predivni miris mora pomiješan sa borovinom u zraku..., cijelo vrijeme razmišljam kako bi najradije dala otkaz i otišla živjet u tu idilu bez stresa i živciranja. 
Nego, danas sam bila u Petrovoj. Gotovi su mi svi nalazi što sam trebala napraviti pa sam išla na kontrolu. Dr Pavičić je dosta zadovoljna, osim što mi je Progesteron (P4) nizak. Međutim kako imam višak kilograma doktorica je rekla da je to razlog tomu, pogotovo masne naslage oko trbuha. Uglavnom, do 10 mjeseca moram poraditi na tome i izgubiti nešto kilograma. Već se sutra bacam na posao i pedaliranje po Zagrebu. Inače opet se moram javiti u rujnu kad ću dobiti lijekove i početi odbrojavati dane. Moram priznat da se jakoooo veselim, iako me užasno strah aspiracije.
A što se tiče lijekova napisala ja da će mi davati Decapeptyl + Menopur. Jel to standardno što se daje ili?

----------


## tlatincica

Nana_banana to je jedan od standardnih protokola.
Ja još uvijek primam šuteve... sva sam se napuhnula, kaže mm na strateškim mjestima, a ja se osjećam ovako.

Angel1 super da si se javila, uvijek je dobro imati _drugo mišljenje_  :Grin:

----------


## taca70

Sela, ti bi mogla uskociti na kavicu u srijedu?Recite mjesto i vrijeme.
Angel1, slazem se s tobom da treba otici, i ja sam se bila jako vezala za svog dr. u Petrovoj samo sto se ja u slucaju neuspjeha planiram opet njemu vratiti.Mislim da je situacija u Hr nakon donosenja ovog zakona najvise pogodila bas VV.

----------


## osijek

*angel 1, nana banana* još malo, još maloooo. bila kod svoje soc. gin. po uputnicu i sve spremno za beticu.
*angel 1* od kud to da ti mene pratiš? Iako jako mi je drago kad vidim koliko me ljudi bodri, drži fige...
Danas mi se javila jedna od cura koja je bila sa mnom na aspiraciji i njena beta je 14 dpt 11! Imate kakvo mišljenje? Nadam se da mi ona neće zamjeriti na ovome, ali gdje dalje pitati nego tu!

----------


## Snekica

Cure, samo da se javim, ništa od moje kavice s vama. Dolazim s MM i to motorom, tako da se i odmah vraćamo natrag. Ako krenem s Klomifenima vidimo se idući zjedan u ZG. 
Kiss i puno ~~~~~~~~~~svima za sve šta vam treba!

----------


## Sela

> Cure, samo da se javim, ništa od moje kavice s vama. Dolazim s MM i to motorom, tako da se i odmah vraćamo natrag. Ako krenem s Klomifenima vidimo se idući zjedan u ZG. 
> Kiss i puno ~~~~~~~~~~svima za sve šta vam treba!


Jeezzus,komad na motoru dolazi u Zg,boze kad se ja sjetim jednog jedinog puta sto sam sjela na motor i ono-nikad vise.Umrla sam od straha,ali to sam-ja.
Taco,kao sto rekoh,srijeda popodne mi zauzeta ali zavisi,mozda na kratko cugnem srk il dva...
Tlatincice,svidja mi se tvoj novi izgled :Naklon: ,jedino one silne bodlje,brrr,za koga su one?? :Heart: 
Osijek,znamo da si trudna,samo nas brojka interesira :Very Happy:

----------


## Snekica

*Sela*  :Laughing: Pa nije ti to tako strašno! Neznam samo šta će dr. reći! Znam, "_Gospođo draga, JESTE LI VI NORMALNA!!!_" :Laughing:

----------


## nana_banana

[QUOTE=tlatincica;1640542]Nana_banana to je jedan od standardnih protokola.
Ja još uvijek primam šuteve... sva sam se napuhnula, kaže mm na strateškim mjestima, a ja se osjećam ovako.

A *tlatincice* baš si slatka  :Smile:  To je još OK, ako se nakon terapije ispušem, ali samo da ne podlakavim. I ovak mi je tlaka ići na depilaciju jednom mjesečno, a tko će se još svaki drugi dan brijati. ha ha ha

----------


## angel 1

> *angel 1, nana banana* još malo, još maloooo. bila kod svoje soc. gin. po uputnicu i sve spremno za beticu.
> *angel 1* od kud to da ti mene pratiš? Iako jako mi je drago kad vidim koliko me ljudi bodri, drži fige...
> Danas mi se javila jedna od cura koja je bila sa mnom na aspiraciji i njena beta je 14 dpt 11! Imate kakvo mišljenje? Nadam se da mi ona neće zamjeriti na ovome, ali gdje dalje pitati nego tu!


Meni dr reče da je sve iznad 5 - trudnoća...ali da oni tek iznad 30( beta naravno) smatraju da ima neke šanse.. Meni je 16dnt bila 65 !! Isto jako niska ali se dalje pravilno povećavala i duplala pa mi je rekao da je to bila kasnija implantacija...ja sam bila uvjerena da će biti biokemijska..kad ono..  :Yes:  Uglavnom trebala bi još jednom izvadit betu i ak se dupla- onda ima šanse... Držimo fige !!

----------


## ZAUZETA

*Tlatinčica*,  još se ne natačem sa ničim, čekam da mi stigne naručeni sokovnik, pa onda napadam :Cool: .
*Nana_banana*,  meni su od 2 stimulacije cice narasle bar za dva broja, ali dlakavost uopće neću spominjati.  Neznam kako druge, ali meni je to velik problem, MM mi se smije, njemu je sve simpatično, a ja se bojim ogledala u hodniku kad u mrtvom kutu stalno vidim facijalne dlake :Mad: ...
*Suzzie2*,  baš je to nepravda, uloženo vrijeme, i nade, i zdravlje i onda takvo nešto.  Jesi probala razgovarati sa dr.om o tome, trebao bi ti dati neka objašnjenja sa medic. stajališta. Nadam se da ćeš opet brzo u postupak :Love: 
*Osijek*,  večeras moje molitve idu u smjeru tvojih mrvica :Heart:  :Heart: . Ja se kladim na betu od 650. Tko daje više?

----------


## osijek

Vidiš nije mi do sada padalo na pamet pa mogla bih ja neku kladionicu otvoriti, uplate na br. žiro računa...

----------


## ZAUZETA

*Ivana78*, samo ti trpaj utriće,  oni su nužni za očuvanje trudnoće, čak ih sada preporučuju i trudnicama koje imaju prirodne trudnoće.  Kako kratiš vrijeme?

Ja sam morala ovamo pobjeći sa FB, stigao mi na wall neki kratki filmić sa prizorima iz palestine prepun smrti i mrtve dječice tijela prepunih ozljeda od gelera... :Crying or Very sad:  već sam sat vremena u šoku i samo plačem,  znam da je ovaj naš rat bio takav, ali kako se sve zaboravi... Već mi pozli kad vidim politička prepucavanja oko minornih stvari, zašto sve nemože biti jednostavno???

----------


## tlatincica

Probala sok od prave cikle- bolji od onog iz dućana (čitaj manje sladak).
Hvala sveki  :Smile: 

Osijek, daj rezultate!

----------


## Sanjička

Joooooj Osijek kak sam ja nestrpljiva zenska!!!!!!
Jedva cekam cuti rezultate!!!!!!!
Velika pusa i puno~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## suzzie2

*Osijek  i  za tebe!*

----------


## sanja1

Osijek kad će više ti rezultati,mislim znam da je beta pozitivna samo me zanima,čisto informativno,brojka :Razz: ,~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za što veću :Very Happy: .

----------


## Sela

Mislim da cemo mi strikati do popodne,ali neka...vibrice
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~cmokic

----------


## Sela

*Sanja 1* kad ce tvoja beta?

----------


## osijek

Ajmo cure poludite, evo došla sa betice i imamo rezultat *542 !!!
*

----------


## Sela

:Sing: *L U D I M O   OD  S R E C E*   SKUPA S TOBOM!!!!!!prekrasno,prekrasno,prekrasno!!!!!Znale smo mi!!!!!!! :Joggler:  :Preskace uze:  :Klap:

----------


## mare41

osijek draga, iskrene čestitkeeeeeee :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## nana_banana

*Osijek*, čestitam od srca!!!!! Bravo bravo bravo!!!!! Baš sam sretna zbog tebe!!! Velika pusa!

----------


## Sanjička

*Jesam ti ja rekla*,ma nemres ti mene prevariti!!!!!!!!

Luda sam od srece i idu mi suze radosnice jer sam stvarno vjerovala da si trudna!Ti si moja zvijezda radosnica!
Velika ti pusa!!!!!!!!

----------


## sara38

*Osijek* prekrasno!

----------


## osijek

Hvala vam cure, hvala baš sam sretna i vi ste prve koje ste saznale, vi i cure sa pdf-a anđeli, nisam još ni starcima rekla ni nikom!!!

----------


## suzzie2

:Joggler:  :Dancing Fever:  :Preskace uze:  *jupiiiiiiiii!*

----------


## mia74

*Osijek*,prekrasno!!!!!! :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## angel 1

Predivno....  :Saint:  i zaista zasluženo.. nakon svega...  :Heart:

----------


## sanja1

Osijek bravo,bravo,bravo :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: ,ajme koja ljepa beta :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: .

----------


## tlatincica

Osijek toooooo  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:

----------


## kiara79

osijek,predivna vijest i iskrene čestitke tebi i TM-u...zaslužili ste!!!! :Very Happy:  :Klap:  :Very Happy:

----------


## taca70

Osijek, krasna beta, cestitam i uzivaj.Znas onu "neko to od gore vidi sve...." Sretno.

----------


## ivana78

:Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  Bravooooooooooo Osijek, čestitam tebi i TM, vjeruj mi, za tebe sam bila sigurna da će biti pozitivna!!!
Pusa od nas!!!! :Saint:

----------


## šniki

Predivna vijest, iskrene čestitke :Klap:  :Very Happy:  :Klap:  :Very Happy:

----------


## tlatincica

Drage žene!
Objavljujem kavicu sutra poslijepodne! Tko može neka dođe  :Yes: 
Za mjesto i vrijeme biti ćete obavješteni- samo recite da dolazite!

Osijek, Snekice, zveknut ćemo i za vas jednu... kavu/ čaj/ sok/ mali_gorki...  :Grin:

----------


## tiki_a

osijek jeeeee ČESTITAM  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:

----------


## osijek

*tlatinčice* za mene možete drmniti jedan gorki  :Grin: , to je dobro za probavu!
*ivana 78* moram te ukoriti kakav ti je to potpis molim te lijepo? :Mad:  Ipak si ti čekalica bete!

Ja zvala petrovu irena još na bolovanju, ona druga mi je čestitala i kaže nek ponovim betu u petak pa nek joj se javim. baš mi se i ne da opet u petak vozikanje i čekanje mm će vjerojatno poluditi jer je u zadnje vrijeme ko taxist. ali šta se može sve za naše mrvice. uopće se ne mogu privići na to da sam ja trudna, ženske trudna! :Very Happy:

----------


## tlatincica

> ja trudna, ženske trudna!


Ajoj Osijek! Veselim se ko da se to meni događa!

 :Sing:   :Dancing Fever:   :Very Happy:

----------


## ZAUZETA

*Osijek*,  ljubim te draga ženo,  pa kakvo si ti plodno tlo, fala bogu na modernoj medicini da može preskočiti falšne korake i usrečiti dvoje ljudi najviše na svijetu.  Nadam se da je :Heart:  :Heart: , (opet, sa druge strane i ne, jer je rizična trudnoća), ali ako bude jedno, alaaa, kako će to biti maženo i razmaženo.  Pumo te pozdravljam i čuvaj se, ako treba i preležat, preležat.

Ode si natočiti jedan dupli pelin (sad se sjetih da moram staviti led raditi, počele vručine) da nazdravim za Osijek, za :Heart:  :Heart:  i za sve nas trudilice. (bar neka korist dok nisi trudan, možeš po žestici :Cool: )
Znaći, fulah betu za stoticu, aj neka..

----------


## kik@

* osijek-predivno draga čestitam*

----------


## kriistiina

*Osijek* čestitam!!!!!!

----------


## Snekica

*Osijek* čestitam od srca!!! (...brišem suzu radosnicu, psssssssssst!!!... nemojte nikome reći...)  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## aleksandraj

Osijek, najljepsa vijest ovih dana  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## dol

Iskrene čestitke :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## pinny

Danas sam jedva docekala da dodjem do interneta i naravno poskakujem od srece.

Draga *Osijek*  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  ceeeeeestitam od srca! Prekrasna beta!

*Tlatincica* sitno brojim do pocetka. Jos koji dan.

*Sela* i ti si jako blizu?  Mozda se i sretnemo!  :Yes: 

*Ivana78 ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~* za ogromnu betu!

*Suzzie* bravo za dogovor.  :Klap: 

Za sve ostale cekalice ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Curke uzivajte na kavi i popijte koju za nas koje ne mozemo doci.  :Bye:

----------


## ivana78

*ivana 78* moram te ukoriti kakav ti je to potpis molim te lijepo? :Mad:  Ipak si ti čekalica bete!

 S obzirom da je ukor stigao s tvoje strane-potpis je promjenjen!!!
 Ali dragi moje, ja od mog tjela ne dobivam apsolutno nikakav znak  :Sad:

----------


## osijek

E vidiš tako je već bolje, mi navijamo za tvoju betu bez obzira na simptome ili nesimptome!!!
Cure jučer navečer je i mm čitao vaše postove dala sam mu da vidi kakvu podršku imamo s vaše strane i bilo mu je drago...jedino pitao je tko je tm, onda sam mu objasnila što znači tm i mm, a on je na to rekao nisam ja ni tm ni mm ja sam D..i! Malo ssmo se našalili!
Kada u petrovoj rade prvi ultrazvuk ako je beta pozitivna ja sam zadnji put to obavila kod svog gina pa ne znam!?

----------


## Bab

Cure drage pozdrav svima...
Ja sam malo ko padobranka uletila na vaš PDF, nadam se da se ne ljutite...
Kao prvo, moram čestitati dragoj Osijek na prekrasnoj Ć, drugo nisi ni zaslužila i želim ti da za 8 i pol mjeseci nunaš najslađu bebicu na svijetu.
A sad...jel bi neka od Vas bila voljna meni reći koliko se otprilike u Petrovoj čeka na neki postupak...stimulirani ili prirodnjak?
Mi smo do sada probali na VV-u, pa u Viliju ali na žalost lova nam se prebrzo topi i nećemo još dugo moći kod njih biti pa bi se prebacila u Petrovu jer mi je Patrik obečavajući biolog...do sada je u Viliju čuda činio, pa se nadam da bi tak bilo i u Petrovoj.
I da li oni traže sve nove nalaze i spermiogram njihov???

Hvala puno unaprijed i sretno svim čekalicama  :Smile:

----------


## ksena28

Čestitam osijek od srca....

----------


## suzzie2

> A sad...jel bi neka od Vas bila voljna meni reći koliko se otprilike u Petrovoj čeka na neki postupak...stimulirani ili prirodnjak?
> I da li oni traže sve nove nalaze i spermiogram njihov???


Dobro došla *Bab!* Na postupak u Petrovoj čeka se ovisno o tome kojeg dr. izabereš i kakva ti je dijagnoza, a i o tome koliko brzo skupljaš sve potrebne papire i nalaze. Moja procjena od 3 - 6 mjeseci. Osobno sam čekala 4 mjeseca od prvog pregleda do postupka, s time da sam bila malo spora s pretragama.

Vezano na nalaze, mene su tražili nove (prije sam bila kod privatnika u postupku), posebno spermiogram.

Nadam se da sam barem malo pomogla!  :Smile:

----------


## Snekica

*Osijek*, pozdravi puno *TM*, i nek ne brine više o tm, vm, mm... već samo o tebi i malom prekrasnom biću u tvojoj bušici! NJM, čestitam i tebi!

*Bab*, na stim. se čeka do 6 mj., naravno, sve ovisi o dr., a za prirodnjak sam mogla ići iz mjeseca u mjesec, možda isto ovisi od dr. do dr. Spermiogram koji oni traže nije frka za napraviti, to TM riješi u ćas posla u njihovom labosu i isti dan je nalaz gotov. Sretno u slijedećem postupku!

----------


## Snekica

*Sela, Tlatinčica, Taca70, Sanjička, Suzzie2, Sanja, Mare41, Nana_banana, Sara78, Kiara79, Ivana78...*i svim trudnica novim i onima sa malo većim trbuhom, i sve koje sam sigurno i nenamjerno izostavila (nemojte mi zamjeriti) želim vam puuuuno uspijeha u postupcima, pogotovo ovim koji kreću SAD i svim čekalicama koječega, trudilicama, ponizno objavljujem da smo MM i ja se dogovorili da ipak odmorimo do 09. mjeseca, jer da je to bolje za moje zdravlje (na psihu samo zaboravili, nema veze...). :Kiss:  
Moja predobra doktorica dala mi je zeleno svijetlo za ovaj ciklus s Klomifenima, ali mislim da ćemo ipak odmarati cijelo ljeto. Ako dr. Š. ovo čita, šaljem VELIKI pozdrav!  :Bye: 
E, od sad na dalje, možemo se keksati do mile volje a da ne pomislim "možda je upalilo!"  :Laughing: 
... a možda vas i uskoro iznenadimo...hihihihi...

Naravno, čitati ću sve vaše postove, ali ću sigurno puno manje odgovarati!
I dok ja odmaram, vi ima da radite!!! Jasno???!!! 
...Odoh sad malo na plažu!  :Cool:

----------


## tlatincica

Kao i prošli put, trebala mi je ova kava! *Curke* divne ste  :Heart: 
*
Snekice*, razumijem da ti treba odmor i mm je rekao da u ovom postupku kako bude- bude, a ako ne bude, uzimamo pauzu od svega i idemo se voliti.  :Smile:  Uživaj u ljetu  :Love: 
*Bab* dobro nam došla! Cure su ti napisale odgovore, ja te samo želim pozdraviti  :Bye: Što god te zanima, samo pitaj- uvijek se nađe neki odgovor.

E, *Osijek*, prije nego što skroz odeš  na trudnički pdf samo da ti kažem da i mm kaže da je on mmD  :Laughing: 
I ne zaboravi- pratimo te!

----------


## Bab

Curke drage, hvala Vam na dobrodošlici i na odgovorima :Smile: 
Budem ih idući tjedan nazvala pa da me ubace na neku listu. I još jedno pitanje...kod kojeg mi doktora preporučujete ići( ako me uopće budu pitali).
Znam da Vas sad gnjavim, ali svaka Vaša pomoć mi dobro dođe.

Ova vijest da se može ići u prirodnjake relativno često mi je jako dobro došla jer mrzim one periode čekanja između postupaka. Ja sam tip koji bi najrađe išao svaki mjesec u postupke pa makar se i razočarala...

Jel ima na netu broj telefona na koji se mogu naručit?

Hvala još jednom i veeeliiika pusa svim "Petrovkama" :Kiss:

----------


## taca70

Bab, br je 4604-723.Neka cure potvrde, valjda me jecanje dobro sluzi.Btw. vidim da smo obje u Viliju iduci mj.
Kavica je bila bas ugodna i mislim da se petrovke nikada ranije nisu susretale na kavicama od kada je ovog foruma.To mi je jako drago.

----------


## sanja1

Bab dobrodošla,broj za naručivanje je 4604-723,zoveš od 12-14,a sad za dr.neznam,čuj svaka hvali svojeg "konja" :Laughing: ,tak da neznam kaj da ti velim.
Curke kavica mi je baš sjela ko melem na ranu,i navijam za novo kafenisanje što prije :Grin: .
Tlatincice dušo~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~da sutra bude bezbolno i da bude što više js,iako dovoljna je i jedna ali vrijedna :Yes: .

----------


## sanja1

Eh Taco preduhitrila si me,brza si nema šta :Wink: .

----------


## Bab

Cure moje, genijalne ste :Love: 

Ma zovem ja njih odmah sutra...lako odustanem od termina ako nas sljedeći mjesec iznenadi Vili beba, kaj ne??? :Wink: 

Taca,bilo bi mi drago da se uspijemo vidjeti onda tamo...ja računam oko 1-2.7. imat punkciju...

Lijepo mi sve spavajte pa se čitamo sutra :Love:

----------


## tlatincica

Bab ovaj link ti može pomoći

----------


## Jelena

Osijek  :Very Happy:  , čestitke tebi, D. i ekipi u bolnici.

Ja ono kao padobranac, tu i tamo naletim na forum i eto baš na lijepu vijest!

----------


## ines31

Osijek od srca iskrene čestitke, želim ti mirnu i dosadnu trudnoću! :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Heart:

----------


## Bab

> Bab ovaj link ti može pomoći


 
Tlatincice, hvala Ti puno...ovo je super ovak, sve na jednom mjestu :Very Happy: 
I da, dobro jutro svima i želim Vam da nekako preživite ovaj vrući dan

----------


## osijek

Jutro curice!
malo ~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za sve što treba!
*Bab* valjda će biti uspjeha na viliju pa ti petrova neće ni trebati, ako ne onda će petrova biti ta koja će uroditi plodom!
*Ines 31, Jelena*, i sve divne cure hvala vam još jednom na podršci prije i nakon bete!!!
MM vas sve pozdravlja!
*Tlatinčice* to je sumnjivo da nemamo mi istog muža  :Laughing: ? Što se odlaska na trudnički pdf tiče ne sekirajte se bit ću ja ovdje i dalje, ovdje sam doma!

----------


## Bab

*Osijek*, pozlatila se ti meni cijela...i ja se nadam da bi nam Vili mogao upaliti, ali neka meni Petrova za 
back-up :Grin: 
Jel ti ponavljaš ß danas-sutra??? 

Pratila sam tvoju priču i ženo draga, ja ti se klanjam do poda na hrabrosti i svemu što si prošla, a ostala tak vedra cura. Baš iz tvojih postova neka pozitiva izlazi i ne mogu ti ni opisati kolko mi je drago zbog tebe i 
tm D :Grin:  da ste uspjeli.

Curke, šaljem svima puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ pa nek svaka uzme za ono šta joj treba.

----------


## osijek

Sutra ponavljamo betu, a ja se nadam da ćemo i na neki uzv u skorije vrijeme. Zadnji put sam sa 4+5 tt bila na prvom uzv i vidjele su se već 2 gv, a tjedan poslije vidjelo se tri srčeka koja kucaju. Moja gin. kaže da je to dosta rano i da se ne vidi uvijek tako rano, nekome tek sa 6-7 tt se vide otkucaji. Vidjet ću šta će mi reći iz petrove sutra kad javim betu.
Samo da prijavim još jedan uspjeh petrove, druga cura koja je bila samnom na aspiraciji mi je jučer javila da joj je beta 614! Njoj su treći dan vračena 2 zametka! Držim joj fige da bude školski do kraja. Njoj je to prvi postupak u petrovoj, došla je tu jer je čula da imaju dobre rezultate. iza sebe je imala par neuspjelih pokušaja u drugoj klinici. eto još jednom držim joj fige i njoj i onoj drugoj curi čija je beta bila 11 ona sutra ponavlja pa držim joj figice da raste !!!!
A jesam se raspisala, ali kad su sve neke lijepe vijesti!

*Bab* tebi hvala na komplimentima drago mi je svojim primjerom pokazati da i kad se loše stvari događaju, čovjek ne smije odustati i klonuti duhom nego u svemu tome nači neki razlog i poticaj za dalje. Meni su moje cure največi poticaj za dalje jer kad jednom dotakneš svoje dijete više nikada nije kao prije, osječaji su sasvim drugi od do tada poznatih. Meni je nažalost život to dao pa okrutno uzeo, ali ja ne želim ostati na tome, želim bebicu koju ću moći maziti svaki dan i gledati kako raste. A moje cure žive u mom srcu, a uspomene koje imam mi nitko ne može oduzeti. Slikice i sjećanja su tu i time su i one uvijek prisutne sa nama!

----------


## ZAUZETA

*Osijek*,  tvoje curice sa neba su ti najbolji anđeli čuvari koji te nikada neće napustiti... :Saint:  :Saint:  :Saint: 
Nisam nikad baš uhvatila, kakvu dijagnozu imate ti i TM.  I, da,  možda mi mozak ne radi na ovim vručinama :Confused:  , ali kaj je to tmD,  jel D ime ili?
*
Bab*, samo da te pozdravim, nadam se da će Vili odraditi posao,  bila sam kod dr. R u Viliju zbog poliupa i zadovoljna sam (osim sa onom minijaturnom pregradom za skidanje, pa mogli su malo knaufa stavit i napraviti solidnu prostorijicu) inaće ljudi su super. I da, ja da sam znala, išla bi kod doktorice P.B., iako nisam nezadovoljna sa dr. K, dapaće, veliki je stručnjak. Meni samo malo fali one ljudske dimenzije, da možeš o svemu detaljno popričati, pa ak treba i van radnog vremena.

----------


## Sanjička

*Bab* zelim ti dobrodoslicu u klub Petrovki i zelim ti da sto prije postanes trudilica!!!!!Vidjeh da su ti curke sve napisale pa reko samo da te pozdravim!!!Mogla bi nam se i na kavama pridruziti...

Htjela sam reci da su mi ove nase kave postale od iznimne vaznosti.Nakon njih se osjecam nekako ispunjeno i poletno!Hvala vam na tome cure,predivne ste!!!

*Tlatincica* mislim na tebe i nadam se da je sve super proslo.~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~vibram za veliki party koji slijedi!!!!!

----------


## osijek

*ZAUZETA* naša dijagnoza je ja ok, MM cryptozoospermia, i da MMD znaći moj muž D..i (njegovo ime). Šala, mala!
Što se tiće doktora ja sam zadovoljna sa doc.K., nije loš kad ga upoznaš, samo moraš znati s njim. On mene tako podsječa na Foxa iz htz-a!

----------


## Bab

Sanjička, hvala i tebi na lijepim riječima :Zaljubljen: 
Za početak moram ići ponovno uplatit dopunsko jer smo to prestali kad smo krenuli privatno...
Uopće ne znam dal se šta plaća ako ga nemaš, pa da me ne bi lupilo po glavi...a onda u akciju i SVE nalaze ponovo.
Kaj mislite, oće mi bar priznat hiv, sifilis i to kaj ide u paketu a rađeno je kod njih u 12/2008???
Ili baš BAŠ sve treba ponovo?
Uf, trebalo bu mi cijelo ljeto da sve to prikupim, ali šta sad...tak ne idemo na more pa ću se bavit hormonima, brisevima i slično :Grin: 

Curke,  :Love:

----------


## taca70

Jel se za HIV i ostalo na transfuziji ne narucuje?Znate do kada se moze vaditi krv i koliko se ceka nalaz?

----------


## suzzie2

> Jel se za HIV i ostalo na transfuziji ne narucuje?Znate do kada se moze vaditi krv i koliko se ceka nalaz?


Ne moraš se naručivati za HIV i ostalo. Nalazi se čekaju sve skupa 8 dana, a krv se može vaditi mislim do 9 (ali to STVARNO nisam sigurna).

Ja sam bila oko 8 i čekala 20-tak minuta.

Curke s kave HVALA! jer kao što je Sanjička rekla, nekako mi je stvarno lakše nakon nje  :Kiss: 

*Tlatinčica* mislimo na tebe.

----------


## ivana78

> *ZAUZETA* naša dijagnoza je ja ok, MM cryptozoospermia, i da MMD znaći moj muž D..i (njegovo ime). Šala, mala!
> Što se tiće doktora ja sam zadovoljna sa doc.K., nije loš kad ga upoznaš, samo moraš znati s njim. On mene tako podsječa na Foxa iz htz-a!


 
Bravoo Osijek , ovo za Fox-a, pa cijelo si vrijeme razmišljam na koga on to mene podsjeća sa svojim način pristupa i komunikacije kad ono- Fox  :Laughing:  :Laughing:  stvarno isti on (ne mislim fizički) uh sad si me barem riješila te dileme!!!

Baš sad čitam dijagnozu TM nisam baš naišla na takvo što, što to znači?
Ajd daj malo barem kihni da me zaraziš svojoj betom :Love:

----------


## Sela

Evo i mene.*Taco* zavod za transfuziju radi do 11,to je vrlo dobro.
Curke,bilo je nesto u jucerasnjoj kavi(ili ste u dogovoru sa konobarom nesto stavile u  moj ledeni caj)
jerbo se kod mene nesto dogodilo!!!!Jutros!!!!
*Tlatincice* nadam se da je punkcija bila uspjesna i da je ulovljena barem jedna mini tlatincica.
Dobrodosla,*Babs*!!!
*Sanja1* kako je danas?

----------


## Sanjička

Sela sta se dogodilo???????!!!!!!!

----------


## Sela

[QUOTE=Bab;1642933]:

Kaj mislite, oće mi bar priznat hiv, sifilis i to kaj ide u paketu a rađeno je kod njih u 12/2008???
Ili baš BAŠ sve treba ponovo?

Mislim da ti nece priznati 2 godine star nalaz,ali nalaz krvne grupe da,to hoce.Sto se svih papira tice,moze se sve rijesiti
u roku mjesec dana ako se bas punom parom angaziras. 
Sto se hormona i briseva tice,mozda te to nece ni odmah traziti..mene nisu.
Pozdrav

----------


## Bab

*Sela,* hvala puno na odgovoru...
Odradit ću još sad ovaj prirodnjak u Viliju pa vidjet šta i kako dalje. Sutra zovem Petrovu da mi daju neki termin i onda polako prikupljat sve što budu tražili.

Vidim da se lijepo družite na kavicama...baš mi je to drago za čuti...podizanje morala je u ovakvim situacijama jaakoo bitno-bar meni koja nekad znam potonut do samog dna i treba mi netko da me malo vrati iz mrtvih.

pusa velika svima

----------


## Sanjička

Ja sam skroz zaboravila napisati svoj izvjestaj s uzv-a danas.Bila mi tolika guzva na poslu,uhhhh
danas mi je 14dc  endometrij se zadebljao na 6,5  folikul je jos uvijek na 10
Rekao mi je dr da s obzirom da imam produzen ciklus da se isplati jos pricekati.Sad cemo vidjeti sta ce biti.....Otvorili mi danas kosuljicu i *taco* sjetim se tebe(opet od drugog tj prelazim na novi list kosuljice-hahaha).
Ja mislim-nekako se nadam- da bi ovaj ciklus mogli koristiti smrznute js.Znam da su sanse male(koliko ono?) ali nekako me ipak nada drzi da je mozda moguce.
*tlatincice* kako si?Vidjela sam te poslije i imala si mi smjesak zadovoljstva na licu i bilo mi je tako drago jer imam osjecaj da je sve super proslo!!!!!Znam da me nisi vidjela,sa strane sam se maknula da mozete proci.Ali eto da znas da sam mislila na tebe!!!!!!!!

----------


## Sela

Aj *tlatincice* javi nam draga na pp ....krasne vijesti nam je donijela *Sanjicka*..

----------


## sanja1

Aj Tlatincice javi seeeeeee :Yes: .
Kod mene je stanje bezvezno jer sam kod popodnevnog stavljanja utrića na prstu ugledala tamno smeđe,što znači da se m probija,šiti :Mad: .
Sela znači akcija krećeeeeee :Klap: .
Sanjička navijam za tvoj folikulić(to je od milja a ne zato što je mali) :Wink: .

----------


## tlatincica

> Curke,bilo je nesto u jucerasnjoj kavi(ili ste u dogovoru sa konobarom nesto stavile u  moj ledeni caj)
> jerbo se kod mene nesto dogodilo!!!!Jutros!!!!


Ha! Ha-ha! ha-ha-ha!
Eto, pa ti ne dođi na kavu ako se usudiš!  :Grin: 
sve po planu i bolje od toga! juhuuuu!



> *Tlatincice* nadam se da je punkcija bila uspjesna i da je ulovljena barem jedna mini tlatincica.


Da jedna... Cijeli buket od dva komada!  :Very Happy: 




> *tlatincice* kako si?Vidjela sam te poslije i imala si mi smjesak zadovoljstva na licu i bilo mi je tako drago jer imam osjecaj da je sve super proslo!!!!!Znam da me nisi vidjela,sa strane sam se maknula da mozete proci.Ali eto da znas da sam mislila na tebe!!!!!!!!


Sanjička i ja- tajni agenti  :Cool:  Iako nismo skužile što točno piše u mojoj košuljici  :Laughing: 
Fakat te nisam skužila jer sam bila pošteno omamljena i nisam baš ništa osjetila. Za razliku od svih ostalih cura (koliko sam onako smotana- budna- spavam-zlo mi je, uspjela skuziti) jedino ja nemam nikakvo krvarenje nakon punkcije. Dvije male bljuvice na putu do doma i  :Heart:  za mog doktora, koji je stvarno uvijek pažljiv prema meni.
Pusa cure, al idem natrag u horizontalu jer se osjećam ko nekon neke loše pijanke.

----------


## Sela

Ma sjajno,prosto sjajno,vidis da nije sve tako lose ispalo,super mi je tvoj pozitivni stav uvijek,you big girl!!!!

----------


## sanja1

Joj joj Tlatincice,ljepo ja rekoh da neće biti samo jedan :Grin: ,nadam se da će u labu biti ludo i nezaboravno :Klap: .

----------


## Sela

*Sanja1* ma nije mozda bas to *omrazena*!!!Nije,nije  i nije!!!!!! :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## pinny

*Bab* pozdrav i sretno u Viliju!

*Tlatincica* za  dobitne dvije js i  tulum u labu ~~~~~~~~~~~~

*Sanjicka* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  da folikul poraste do sljedeceg uzv

*Sela*  :Very Happy: i sretno!

Evo ja vise ne odbrojavam,  nego danas startam. 
Nazvala sam Petrovu i javila im kada dolazim na  prvi uzv. 
Danas ce pasti prvi decapeptyl.

Zaboravila sam  pitati u Petrovoj da li mi treba jos koja uputnica, osim one dvije sto  sam ostavila kod njih (bolnicko lijecenje i spec. pregled)?
Mozda sam i pitala ali sada bas razmisljam  i ne mogu se sjetiti.  :Laughing:

----------


## Dea2010

Bok cure!
Ja vas već duže vremena čitam, ali evo odlučih se i pridružiti jer mi se čini prekrasnom podrška koju si međusobno pružate i razmjena iskustava i savjeta, jer mi se čini da mi sami ipak moramo dosta toga znati, neovisno o liječnicima. Ja i MM smo odnedavno u Petrovoj. Već godinu dana pokušavamo (1xITI, 1XAIH, 1XIVF klomifenski - bilo previše j.st za AIH, 1Xprirodni IVF, i trenutno čekam betu nakon AIh u prirodnom ciklusu.). Kod mene se sve čini ok (30 god), a MM ima AT (31god). Sad razmišljam da ako ova inseminacija ne uspije tražim IVF ICSI u prirodnom ciklusu. Jel mislite da to mogu tražiti u Petrovoj na svoju ruku ili to treba biti njihova preporuka. Zapisana sam za stimulirani IVF u 10mj ali se nasmrt plašim stimulacija i mislim da su katastrofalne za ženino zdravlje pa bi ih htjela zaobići ako ikako mogu.
Zauzeta vidim da i ti imaš sličnu situaciju.  Kako su se kod tebe odlučili za ICSI, i ako nije preintimno pitanje, kakve su vrijednosti spermiograma tvog dragog?

----------


## Sela

Hej *Pinny* nije ti potrebno vise nista ako si ih dala.Ja isto danas zvala Petrovu,ali ih nisam uspjela dobiti.
Sutra prva pikica.Sretno i tebi!!!!

----------


## taca70

Tlatincica, znaci zavrsilo se na 2 kom.Nadam se da ce biti dobre i poslusne i labu.
Ovo mi se jako svida da do 11h mogu vaditi krv na transfuziji.Iducu srijedu ujutro odradim psihologa pa u Petrovu 3.
Sela, sretan ti pocetak prvog postupka.Znas da me jako interesira kako ce se odvijati.
Sanja1, sjeti se sta sam ti rekla jucer i prekini agoniju iscekivanja.Sutra cekamo rezultat.
Sanjicka, o tebi se vec price pricaju, stvarno si jedinstvena.Kad je iduci uzv?
Pinny, s koliko cega pocinjes za stimulaciju?

----------


## tlatincica

*Pinny* to je to što se tiče uputnica- ova za bolničko liječenje ti pokriva sve za... bolničko liječenje  :Grin:  Ne treba ti ništa drugo.

*Sanja1* znam kako izgleda kad vidiš ono smeđe, al ajmo se ipak još malo nadati, imat ćemo za koji dan vremena za ostale osjećaje. A nadam se veselju  :Love: 

*Sanjička* stvarno se lijepo razvija tvoja situacija (čitaj folikul i endometrij)  :Klap:  

Sve mi se čini da ću nas početi zvati *cikle iz Petrove*  :Laughing:

----------


## osijek

*Pinny* ne treba ti više uputnica niti jedna osim onih koje su već kod njih.
*Tlatinčica* za dobar sexy party u labu ( sorry hormoni me pošteno tuku ) ! :Embarassed: 
*Sanja 1* pričekajmo još malo prije nego zaključimo da je to vještica! :Mad: 
*Ivana 78* eto napokon sada znam da nisam luda meni dr. K skroz podsječa na foxa i to ne izgledom nego svojim smislom za humor i nastupom! Samo nitko mi do sada to nije isto potvrdio pa sam nekako to držala za sebe! :Grin: 
Kada je ono tvoja beta? Držim fige! Ja sutra idem ponovo nadam se da je sada već velika! :Klap:

----------


## tlatincica

> *Tlatinčica* za dobar sexy party u labu ( sorry hormoni me pošteno tuku ) !


A to i je to, samo što nas nema tamo  :Grin:  

Suzzie sjetila sam se danas tebe kad sam nešto htjela pitati doca, al nemam pojma jesam li ili nisam i da li je odgovorio ili ne. I silno sam htjela vidjeti biologa u onoj drugoj sobici al nisam mogla. Koja je to borba sa sobom bila... I još nešto moram reći: anesteziologica je prvo pogledala jednu ruku, pa drugu, stvarno nježno me piknula, i jedva se i vidi masnica- otprilike kao kod vađenja krvi.

----------


## tlatincica

Oprostite što ja danas pišem ko sumanuta  :Embarassed: 
Zaboravila sam reći
Sela i Pinny dobro došle među bockalice!
Sanja1 i Ivana78 ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Sanjička još malo pa smo ti i ja jedine čekalice beturine.

Majke mi neće mi se dijete zvati Beta.

----------


## Sela

Neka *tlatincice* samo ti daj,samo pisi,kako i ne bi,sad neka nas razvesele tvoji mali pupoljcici,nek se krasno oplode i razvijaju-to je sve sto trazimo za sad od njih!!!
Da,ja sam od sutra nenadano(ali hvala ti boze sto je poranila-jer sad cu mozda moc i na skolovanje a i na more u 7.mj)pikalica,sto je tome uzrok:ne znam.Da li akupresura
jajnika,da li cikla,da li pregled kod dr.,da li moja podsvijest,ne znam,ali gospodja se udostojila ranije pozvonit na vrata.Da pozvonit,razvalila ih je....Bez ikakvih naznaka da 
ce me ranije posjetit.Welcome,madame,welcome!!!Samo dajte,slijevajte se po miloj volji,draga madame,kupit cu ja i uloske za inkontinenciju ako treba,samo se vi izlije-
vajte...
Drage,pozdrav..

----------


## Dea2010

Bok svima!
Danas sam već poslala jedan post u kojem sam se predstavila, ali ga ne vidim objavljenog, pa se neću opet predstavljati u slučaju da se naknadno pojavi. Samo će pitati ono što me zanima. Da li u Petrovoj mogu na svoju ruku tražiti IVF ICSI (ja-ok, MM-AT), budući da do sada AIH, a ni par IVF-ova nije uspjelo?

----------


## tlatincica

Ja bih još malo o dodatnom- dobro za što bi nam trebalo dodatno osiguranje? Neplodnost i trudnoća su pokriveni 100% sa redovnim zdravstvenim. Jedini slučaj kad mi je trebalo dodatno zdravstveno je bilo kad sam vadila krv za HIV i Hep, ali to smo platili (ako se dobro sjećam) 265 kn po glavi a to je manje od 1560 kn godišnje koliko košta ta "privilegija" DZO-a.
HIV se može vaditi i negdje na Šalati/ zaraznoj (to liječnici znaju) i tamo je nalaz besplatan. 
Hm, da, rekla mi je jučer jedna ženska da joj nisu priznali nalaz krvne grupe jer nije iz Petrove. Ou maj gad!!! Pa neš' valjda dobit druge rezultate ako u nekoj drugoj zgradi izvadiš krv... Možda je onda bolje investirati u vađenje krvi u Petrovoj da dobiješ odgovarajuće rezultate. Čisto radi uštede vremena. A i rezultati možda budu bolji  :Rolling Eyes:  
Blago farmaceutskoj industriji...

----------


## tlatincica

Dobro došla *Dea2010!*
Sad će ti najveća pričalica ovdje ( :Embarassed: ) reći svoje iskustvo:
Ja: Doc, može prirodni umjesto Aiha?
Doc: može, ali mislim da je to preinvazivan postupak za vaš slučaj. To vam je moja preporuka, a ja ću napraviti kako vi želite.

Dakle, ne radi se o ICSI, ali odgovor bi ti mogao pomoći. Pitaj, konzultiraj se, vjerujem da će ti liječnik dati iskren odgovor. I zapiši si pitanja prije konzultacija, svi imamo nezaboravna iskustva zaboravljanja pitanja kad uđemo u ordinaciju  :Grin:

----------


## Sela

*Tlatincice* a gdje je ranojutarnja kava?????hm,hm,ona mudruje od ranog jutra bez dopinga :Grin: 
Kuham je onda ja :Coffee:  za sve nas...
Moji gutljaji su mi jutros posebno prijali jer mi ovo jutro znacajnije od ostalih.
pusssa

----------


## sanja1

Samo da vas obavjestim da mi je stigla prava m,malo sam se jučer isplakala i danas sam već fajn :Grin: ,pripreme za jubilarni 3.put mogu početi :Laughing: .
Sela sretno s pikanjem i od sveg srca se nadam da ti je ovo zadnji pokušaj i da ćeš za 10 mj nunati svog bebuljca,šaljem ti veeeliku pusu :Heart: .
Tlatincice čini mi se da se noćas Petrova tresla,te tvoje mrve sigurno luduju u labu :Grin: .
Sanjička kad je novi uzv?
Ivana~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ :Heart: .

----------


## tlatincica

Spavalice jedne! Ja sam popila već 3 kave. Zar se ne kuži hiperaktivnost  :Grin: 
Cure koje ste sad friško bile na transferima: jel zovem _lab danas ili sutra_? (podsjetnik: punkcija je bila jučer). 
Znam da je sestra jučer nešto govorila, ali ja se nikako ne mogu sjetiti što je rekla- eto kako je anestezija bila dobra  :Grin: 

Edit: upravo mi je dimnjačar ušao u stan- a ja ni jedan gumb na sebi nemam! Aaa!

----------


## tlatincica

> Samo da vas obavjestim da mi je stigla prava m


  :Sad: 
Sanja  :Love:

----------


## sanja1

Tlatincice zoveš lab u subotu. :Yes: pusa :Heart:

----------


## osijek

*sanja 1* baš mi je žao, ali valjda će onda biti 3. sreća!
Ja se upravo vratila sa vađenja krvi 16 dpt ß 1885!

----------


## ivana78

> *sanja 1* baš mi je žao, ali valjda će onda biti 3. sreća!
> Ja se upravo vratila sa vađenja krvi 16 dpt ß 1885!


Bravo :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  Osijek!!
Da pitala si me, ja bi betu trebala vaditi 19.06.  pa s obzirom da je subota, možda u petak napravim test.... ne znam... pojma nemam ili odem u petak na betu...  :Wink: 

Sanja1 :Crying or Very sad:  žao mi je, ali bravo za stav samo tako se može nastaviti dalje :Heart:

----------


## taca70

Sanja1, zao mi je zbog neuspjeha ali mi se svida tvoj optimizam.
Osijek, krasna beta.Ti si skolski primjer onoga sto i jeste smisao MPO-a, da nam malo pomogne kad mi zastekamo.

----------


## Dea2010

Tlatincice hvala na dobrodošlici i svom iskustvu. Imaš pravo - ja ću pitati pa ćemo vidjeti šta će mi reći. Tko pita ne skita.  :Smile:

----------


## osijek

Evo zvala sam petrovu i u ponedjeljak imam prvi uzv!!!

----------


## Sela

*Osijek* eto nam prilike da se upoznamo,imam ga i ja,pa cu te potraziti...

----------


## Sela

*Sanja1* :Love: 
Cure,ja sam uvijek(u 2 pokusaja)biologa zvala drugi dan,tocnije prvi dan od punkcije.I transfer bio onda 3.od punkcije ako se punkcija racuna kao nulti.

----------


## pinny

*Sanja1* zao mi je  :Love: 

*Osijek i Sela* sretno u ponedjeljak na uzv!

*Ivana78* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za veliku betu.

*Tlatincica* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 

Cure hvala na odgovorima. Znaci to je to. Jos ubacim par stvari u torbu pa uskoro na izlet u Zagreb. :Smile: 

Taca70 prvi dc krecem sa decapeptylom a 2,3,4 dan po pet menopura i 5,6 tri menopura. Za dalje poslije prvog uzv.

----------


## Sela

*Pinny*  sretno nam se pridruzila i jos sretnije otisla od nas(u odbrojavanje) :Heart:  :Heart:

----------


## osijek

> *Osijek* eto nam prilike da se upoznamo,imam ga i ja,pa cu te potraziti...


Eto super samo kako ćemo se prepoznati?  :Rolling Eyes: 
Hoćeš nositi crveni karanfil? :Laughing:

----------


## sanja1

Osijek predivne li bete,udjeli malo :Laughing: .

----------


## sanja1

Pinny vidim da krećeš u akciju,sretnoooo :Yes: .

----------


## taca70

Pinny, kreces s 5 ampula?Mora biti neki razlog za tako jaku stimulaciju.Ajd ga podijeli s nama.Ja ti volim analizirati i usporedivati sto bas i nema smisla ali ne mogu si pomoci.

----------


## suzzie2

*Sanja1* stvarno mi je žao ! :Sad:  
I svaka čast na optimizmu, odmah pomislim kako sam ja cmizdrila nakon negativne aspiracije, sram me bilo! Idemo dalje, odbrojavat ćemo zajedno uskoro ponovno! :Love: 

*Sela* napokon počinjemo  :Very Happy:  i naravno navijamo!!!

*Tlatinčice, Sanjička*, *Ivana78* i sve ostale drage cure koje ste čekalice koje čega, držim za Vas fige, čvrsto čvrsto!!!!! Jer ste to zaslužile!

*Osijek* ne razumijem se baš u vrijednosti bete, ali ovo mi se čini dosta, jesu dvojke možda?

----------


## ZAUZETA

*Osijek*,  pa ta beta ide nebu pod oblake,  jel već razmišljate da su dvojke? :Klap: 

*Sanja1*,  :Love: , znam, sve znam, većina nas je to prošla, nije neka utjeha, al znaš i sama da će opet svanuti sunce...

*Pinny*, stvarno, 5 ampula, kakve su vam dijagnoze? To je jako puno, do 6. dana već dobivena 21. ampula... :Confused: 

*Ivana78*,  ~~~~~~~~~~~ :Heart:  
i za *Tlatinčicu* isto~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ :Heart: 

*Dea2010*,  pozdrav.  Pitala si za nalaze MM,  imao je *A* 4%, *B* 20%, *C*14% i *D* 62%;  _ concentration_ - 26,23 mil/mL   _spermcount_ - 62,96mil ...  mislim da je to najvažnije.

----------


## tlatincica

Au Osijek!  :Klap: 
Kolika je tvoja beta, to tvoje malo već zna i čitati  :Grin: 

Sanja1 mislim na tebe  :Love:  brzo će treća sreća  :Heart:

----------


## ZAUZETA

DA, znala sam da mi je jedan potpis posebno drag,  *Suzzie2*,  to je stvarno živa istina  :Smile:

----------


## ZAUZETA

Zaboravila još napisati,  nismo tražili ICSI,  mislim da o tome odlučuje biolog kad vidi trenutni uzorak sperme,  jer ove nalaze što mi nosamo su samo okvirni uzorci. 
Npr. MM ide sada idući tj dati uzorak i prema tom nalazu moj dr će odlučiti da smo (vjerovatno) za IVF, a u postupak idemo tek u 9.mj i tko zna kakav će tada biti nalaz.  Ja si to tako zamišljam, kad Patrik dobije pod mikroskop uzorak, on je taj koji kaže - ovo je za IVF ili za ICSI ili nešto treće. A naravno da se može i prije o tome razgovarati da dr-om, pa i sa biologom, pa tu su zbog nas.

----------


## sanja1

E cure moje ma šta bi ja bez vas,baš ste mi preslatke :Heart: .Ja sam sad već skroz dobro,m teče u potocima a snjom valjda i sjeta a i kupila sam si nove natikače :Grin:  ,kao ono ajd bar nešto.
Tlatincice~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za sutrašnji poziv,joj neću biti sutra uz komp cjeli dan,izgorit ću od znatiželje :Razz: .

----------


## pinny

U zadnjem postupku sam sa 3 menopura a kasnije po 2 dobila jednu jajnu stanicu (i cistu) i nisam dosla do transfera. Sada je doktor povecao dozu i uveo decapeptyl.

Cijelo ovo vrijeme izmedju postupaka sam isla na folikulometrije zbog ciste i nije je bilo. 

Inace kod MM je sve ok a ja imam zacepljene jajovode.

Nadam se da ce sve biti ok. A to mislim i na pet komada i na ishod.   :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## Dea2010

Hvala Zauzeta. To su bile korisne info. 
Ugodan vikend svima!

----------


## taca70

Pinny draga. znam da sam dosadna ali koliko ti je godina i koliki ti je FSH?Ja sam u 1.IVF-u imala samo 2js sa 36 menopura i to u dugom protokolu ali kasnije sam sve bolje reagirala.Valjda se bas tada tako zalomilo.Tvoj dr ocito hoce da ih potakne sto vise na rast a poslije da ih lagano dozira.Osim toga,imala sam i prekinut postupak zbog ciste nakon 20 menopura.Hocu ti reci, shit happens ali opet dode na dobro.

----------


## pinny

Taca 70 samo pitaj, zato smo tu.  :Kiss: 

Imam 35 godina. Hormone sam napravila sada pred postupak i to na svoju ruku. FSH mi je 6.2 (3.50-12.5) a LH mi je 5.5 (2.4-12.6).

A to za cistu je bio cisti peh jer inace nemam problema sa cistama.

----------


## Sela

Dbrjtr svim curama,zelim svima ugodan i dobro iskoristen dan.Ja cu ga provesti u firmi.ali mislit cu na vas
i pomalo bacati pogled na forum.Ajde da dogovorimo jos jedan cvenk prije srpnja...sto kazete? :Dancing Fever:

----------


## tlatincica

Jedan Điđi me čeka. Ukrcaj u matični brod sutra ujutro.

----------


## Sela

Krasno.Sretno putovanje!! :Klap:  :Bye:  :Klap:

----------


## suzzie2

*Tlatinčice* super! Jedva čekam da se ukrca, i ti zajedno s njim, u vlakić koji putuje devet mjeseci!!!!!! Pusa!

----------


## pinny

Tlatincice  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  ! Sretno sutra na ukrcaju.  :Heart:

----------


## osijek

*Tlatinčice* sretno!

----------


## ZAUZETA

Tlatinčice,  odlično, za sutra ~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## tlatincica

Thanks you guys!  :Smile: 
Idem još ispeglati što ima za peglanje, napraviti još neke stvari za posao i 2 tjedna slatkog isčekivanja počinje. 
Nekako me sad više trta nego prvi put :chicken:

----------


## nana_banana

*Tlatincice* super! Nek ti je sa srećom i nek ti beta bude ko kod Osijek.

----------


## sanja1

Tlatincice :Klap:  :Klap:  :Klap: ~~~~~~~~~~za sutra.

----------


## tlatincica

Mali izvještaj:
transfer- super! Sve pohvale doktoru V.! Ovo sa uzv- om me skroz odusevilo, lijepo sam vidjela bijelu točkicu kad se Điđi ukrcao i gdje se ugnjezdio, cijela ekipa i osoblja i današnjih pacijentica izvrsno raspoložena, super atmosfera... ma sve super!
Čitamo se sutra!
Pusa svima

----------


## osijek

*Tlatinčice* sada samo držimo fige da tamo i ostane i da doćekamo veliku betu!

----------


## sanja1

Tlatincice bravo za tvoju mrvu,bit će njoj ljepo kod tebe i ostat će jedno cc 9 mjeseci :Grin: .

----------


## ZAUZETA

Odlično Tlatinčice, vivrice za Điđija ~~~~~~~
p.s. kakav UZV, jel to neki novitet?

----------


## sanja1

Hm,ni meni nije bio transfer sa uzv-om :Rolling Eyes: .

----------


## taca70

Uzv je definitivno novitet ali dr.V to savrseno radi i bez njega iako malo sminke ne skodi.
Tlatincica, sada ~~~~~~ i cekamo +.

----------


## Snekica

*Tlatinčice*, da dočekaš svoju VEEEELIKU beturinu!

----------


## tlatincica

Dobro jutro moje dame! Vruća kava i friško pecivo su tu, izvolite!
Uzv na transferu kod dr.V i nije baš najnovija vijest- znam da je on jedini liječnik u Petrovoj koji to koristi, a zašto drugi ne- to ne znam. 
Ne bih rekla da je samo šminka u pitanju - "Smatra se da je embriotransfer pod kontrolom ultrazvuka možda krucijalni  moment u čitavom postupku, posebno u određivanje mesta tj. tačke u  kavumu uterusa na kojoj će embrioni biti postavljeni, uz očigledne  prednosti u odnosu na embriotransfera zasnovan na 'kliničkim osećaju'" link možda više način liječenja
U svakom slučaju, 8-stanični malac je tu, i mislim da smo daleko dogurali, jer nisam se ni ovome nadala kad je bilo rečeno da ne reagiram na stimulaciju. 
Oh, da, cikla = endo 13 mm.

----------


## taca70

Tlatincica, stvarno ne znam ali ja sam prosla 3 transfera bez UZV kod dr. V i 3 sa UZV u Viliju i Mb pa nis koristi.Vjeruijem samo u srecu i kvalitetan zametak.Nadam se da ce se kod tebe oba ova faktora spojiti.
Sanjicka?

----------


## Sanjička

Sta se sve izdogadalo preko vikenda........
*Sanja1* bas mi je zao,ali kak se kaze treca sreca!!!!
Zato nasa* osijek* razvaljuje sa ciframa! Od srca ti cestitam!!!!
*Tlatincice* cestitam i tebi.Znala sam ja da taj blazeni osmijeh znaci uspjeh!!!!!Puno~~~~~~~~~~ za malog điđia,uspjeh je zagarantiran!!!!

A mene nece pa nece!!!!!!!Odustalo se,OPET.
folikul ne raste a endometrij i dalje pretanak(ne znam detalje koliko su).Moram se javiti u 8 mj na dogovor.Pitala sam za stimulaciju na jesen a on kaze da ne bi opterecivao jajnike kad imam smrznute js,prvo bi njih iskoristio....
Ja sam ponovno zrela za kavu!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!A vi?

----------


## tlatincica

> Vjeruijem samo u srecu i kvalitetan zametak.


I ja. Da je uzv garancija ičega, svi bi ga koristili. Ali nekako... vidjela sam pa mi je lakše :nevjerniTomo:
Sanjička... baš mi je žao za ovaj put. 
Cure puno vam hvala na svemu!

----------


## Sanjička

Moram jos napisati da mi je bilo nekako lakse jer je s menom bila *Sela*.Sela hvala ti na podrsci i nadam se da cemo uspjet dogovoriti kavu!!!Jesi ti jos dugo cekala?
Zao mi jedino sto nismo uspjele upoznati Osijek,nekako nam je izmakla!!!!!

----------


## sanja1

Sanjička baš mi je žao,nekako sam bila uvjerena da će folikul ipak biti dobar :Love: .
Ja nisam ništa obavila jer mi je sestra rekla da se tek u 8mj. mogu naručit za dogovor kod dr. i tek onda ponovo staviti na listu :Mad: .pih

----------


## pinny

*Sanjiicka* bas mi je zao za folikul i sto nije porastao.  :Love: 

*Tlatincice* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za veliku betu!

*Osijek i Sela* nadam se da je uzv dobro prosao!

I ja skoro stizem. U srijedu ujutro mi je prvi uzv. A na kavu dolazim i ja ako bude dok sam u Zagrebu.  :Coffee:

----------


## tiki_a

Sela, kak' ide pikanje?

----------


## Sanjička

> Sanjička baš mi je žao,nekako sam bila uvjerena da će folikul ipak biti dobar.
> Ja nisam ništa obavila jer mi je sestra rekla da se tek u 8mj. mogu naručit za dogovor kod dr. i tek onda ponovo staviti na listu.pih


I ja sam mislila da je ovaj ciklus to,ali eto kad se previse nadas razocaranje je jos vece. :Crying or Very sad: 
I ja tek u 8 mj. na konzultacije.Najvjerojatnije opet prirodnjak. :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## suzzie2

*Sanjička* zašto toliko prirodnjaka? 

*Tlatinčice* mislim da je po statističkim vjerojatnostima uspjeha u 6 mjesecu (ili neuspjeha) napokon vrijeme da se nekom sreća i osmjehne! (ne računam naravno Osijek, ona je izvan konkurencije po svim kriterijima!)

----------


## Sela

Elem,evo mene konacno kod kuce...Ubile me ove vrucine,a ja kao za inat te obavi ovo,te ono...A dan mi poceo u 5 i 15,molit cu lijepo..
No jako ugodno sam se iznenadila kad sam  srela Sanju1,a poslije i Sanjicku,to daje folikulometriji sasvim drugu dimenziju... :Zaljubljen: Poslije sam cula da Sanja1 nije obavila po sto je dosla.hmmm :Smile: 
Sanjicka moja,da je barem sve kod tebe bolje i uspjesnije zavrsilo..ja jos uvijek mislim da si dobar materijal i ovako :Laughing:  i da je dr trebao biti malo manji zicherash.
Endo bi se jos podebljao od trenutka kad si das stopericu i bio bi sasvim dobar..
Ali opet s druge strane,valjda dr zna sta radi...
Tiki_a ,pikanje ok,standardno,mm mixa,a ja ciljam.Vec prvi dan pocelo probadanje u jajnicima.Na uzv sve korektno,rano je jos za reci ista.
Neki dan smo bili u SLO naruciti Cetrotide,fala Taco na savjetu;doci ce tek u srijedu,ali iako sam se bojala da se to nece poklopiti sa pocetkom uzimanja,izgleda da hoce...Jako ljubazna ta neka mlada magistra u Brezicama,rekla da ce me zvat ako u utorak dodju..
Odo ja sad kuhat muzicu!!!!!puse

----------


## Sela

I poseban post za *tlatincicu* da se njena savrsena tockica savrseno umnozi..pusse

----------


## sanja1

Aj Sela :Laughing: kad smo frendica i ja došle tamo svaka sa svojom ultra obilnom m samo smo se pogledale i otperjale na kavu,to nam se učinilo mnogo pametnije :Grin: .Moram reći da si mi nekako puna optimizma i energije,kako si samo pičila jutros,kao da imaš propeler u guzi ili to hormoni rade :Laughing: ,u svakom slučaju baš si mi bila super :Wink: .
Tlatiiiiinciceeeeeee :Heart: !

----------


## tlatincica

> *Tlatinčice* mislim da je po statističkim vjerojatnostima uspjeha u 6 mjesecu (ili neuspjeha) napokon vrijeme da se nekom sreća i osmjehne! (ne računam naravno Osijek, ona je izvan konkurencije po svim kriterijima!)


Ahaahaha suzzie2 kako si me nasmijala  :Laughing: 
Kako mi je dosadno... Ležim, pa par koraka, pa opet legnem, pa malo na terasu, pa legnem... mislim, ako izdržim još sutra ovim tempom i bez hematoma na leđima, svaka mi čast!  :Rolling Eyes:  
Mm je na godišnjem pa on lijepo kuha, donosi, odnosi, sve super, samo da nije svjetsko nogometno prvenstvo...

Zaboravila sam: gdje mogu nabaviti onaj aplikator za utriće?

----------


## osijek

> Zaboravila sam: gdje mogu nabaviti onaj aplikator za utriće?


Koji aplikator?

Evo moj mali izvještaj, više sam bila razočarana i ljuta zbog svega da se nisam u prvi tren ni uspjela veseliti mojoj mrvici.
Uglavnom dr. K nije tamo iako su rekli da će biti, bila dr. P.B. pogledala brzinski i rekla da još je rano ne vidim ništa, onda se ispravila kad je vidila moju facu, mislim vidi se GV i kasnije sam ja vidjela na slikicu koju mi je dala i zametak od 2.7mm, ali se još ne vidi srčana reakcija.
Rekal mi je napravite betu u srijedu i petak i ponedjeljak ponovo uzv kod doc.K.
Ja sam joj onda rekla da nisam iz zg i dali da se toliko vozam, našto je ona rekla pa onda to sve lijepo u osijeku napravite vi uopče nemorate dolaziti ovdje trudnoću vodite u os. Htjela sam joj objasniti da znam da ja mogu voditi trudnoću u os, ali da sam htjela dogovoiti se za konrole svakih nekoliko mjeseci kod doc.K zbog prethodne trudnoće, ali nisam ništ uspjela ni izgovoriti do kraja već sam bila vani!
Uglavnom jedna mrvica se vidi kod mene, ja ću kod svoje soc. gin. koji dan, betu ne namjeravam više vaditi nego napraviti uzv za tjedan dana i to je to!
*Sela* ja sam škicala po čekaoni, ali budući da nije bio nitko sa crvenim karanfilom...sjedile su neke dvije ored mene nisam slušala o čemu su pričale, ali sam skužial da su se na kraju tek upoznale, pomislila sam da je možda netko s rode ?!

----------


## tlatincica

Mislim, stvarno... Osijek, daj ti nazovi i naruči se za pregled kod svog doktora. A beta ti je stvarno moćna  :Smile:  čudi me da je samo jedan malac  :Wink:  od 2,7.

----------


## taca70

Osijek, stvarno bezveze da su te tako rano narucili, iduci tjedan bi bio i tvoj dr i culo bi se srce.Koliko ti je proslo od transfera?
Sela,kad je iduci UZV?Navodno da se s Cetrotide pocinje kada folikuli dodu do 14mm.Tebi je definitivno jos prerano.
Ovo ljeto bi moglo biti veselo, toliko akcije mora uroditi plodom.

----------


## osijek

Pa još je rano to znam i ja. Prema menstruaciji bi bilo 5+1 tt, oni su na neku čudnovatu foru napisali 5+5, a transfer je bio 26.05.
Sva sreča imam super ginekologicu koja se veseli svakoj trudnoći i djetetu kao da je njeno, nekad se znala veseliti više nego ja sve mi bude neugodno!

----------


## osijek

I da gdje nam je *Ivana 78* jel bila beta danas?

----------


## ivana78

> I da gdje nam je *Ivana 78* jel bila beta danas?



..moja draga, kod Ivane ništa novo. Dakle od subote mi curka ono smeđe, a i dan danas :Crying or Very sad:  :Crying or Very sad: , jadna sam i tužna... transfer mi je bio 05.06. (subota) i na otpusnom mi piše da betu vadim za 14 dana što bi ispalo negdje 18.06. što ja neću ni dočekati...  već sam jučer isplakala, stavljam si utriće i danas, odnosno dok mi ne procuri za pravo...
Zamislite, počelo mi brljati osmog dana transfera, to još nisam doživjela, to se samo meni može dogoditi...
 :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: ovo je za jednu moju pre-dragu cimericu, iz P. koja mi je uljepšala boravak u bolnici i današnji dan vješću (nadam se da se neće ljutiti što ovo pišem) danas je radila test, koji je pokazao odmah plus ko kuću  :Heart: 
pusa

----------


## sanja1

Ivana ako ti od subote još nije počelo za pravo možda i nije m.Jesi napravila test?

----------


## Sela

*Sanja1* vidim nesto novo u tvom potpisu :Klap: 
*Ivana78*  ne mora to bit m,mozda ce to biti trudnoćica koja se 
tako javlja...ajd drzim fige...

----------


## tlatincica

Ivana78  :Love:  
možda ipak implantacijsko...  :Heart:

----------


## tlatincica

Sela, sam svoj majstor (pikalica), ha? Bravo...!  :Wink:

----------


## Sela

Dbrjtr curke,evo dok ja cmrčem kavu s aparata, vama kuham najbolji ness i turkische po zelji...
Jucer sam dozivjela maltene toplotni udar,ne znam jel to od hormona(Sanja1!!!)ilMislim da 
vise necu na sunce izmedju 12 i 15 jer me kasno popodne oborilo nesto i onesvjestilo...
Legla sam na trosjed u boravku i kao mrtva riba lezala do 19 h.Ima li tko takvih iskustava?
Imam jos jedno pitanjce za ranoranilice mudrilice tocnije za sve vas...Sutra radim smjenu
u kojoj cu morati sama mixati gonal i piknuti se,a radim posao na salteru s kojeg se necu 
moci maknuti ni na 10ak minuta( a nema me nitko mijenjati).Da li bih mogla smixati gonal
doma i donijeti ga na posao i staviti u frizider do upotrebe?Mislim da sam to vec pitala 
negdje ali mi se nije svidio odgovor..he.negdje sam procitala da se i smixan moze drzati
u frizi 28 dana.Sto kazete?

----------


## Sela

Ili ga smixati u posljednji trenutak dok jos imam kolegicu da me zamijeni,to bi znacilo recimo da ce
mjesavina stajati od momenta mixanja do apliciranja oko 2 sata..

----------


## ivana78

> Ivana ako ti od subote još nije počelo za pravo možda i nije m.Jesi napravila test?


Nisam radila test, nemam snage! Jučer sam 2 puta krenula u ljekarnu da ga kupim, došla do ljekarne i jednostavno produžila dalje... Ali mislim da ću ga danas otići kupiti, jer i danas opet smeđe g**** curi. Ne znam ... više stvarno nisam pametna, danas već nisam tužna, danas sam ljuta :Mad:

----------


## Sanjička

Eto i mene ranoranilice!!!!
*Sela* draga uvjerena sam da nece smetati da stoji 2 sata do pikanja.Recimo,ne bi ga drzala smiksanog cijeli dan ali 2 sata nije neki bed!!!!!
*Ivana78* znam da ti je sigurno tesko,ali ja da sam na tvom mjestu ja bi napravila test,nekako bi bila mirnija.Ja vise volim znati istinu odmah pa sta bude bude......~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
*tlatincice*,trudnice moja kako si ti,kako kratis vrijeme?!

Hocemo dogovarati kavu,recimo srijeda ili cetvrtak??????

----------


## tlatincica

:Grin: 
Dobro, hvala na pitanju. U nedjelju sam ziher bila trudnica, vidla na uzv-u  :Laughing:   a dalje ćemo vidjeti. Sad na kraju svega kad sam skužila da mi nije fora biti nepokretan invalid, sad mi mm ne da da se mičem. Morat ću se danas izboriti za svoja prava na šetnju do birtije!  :Grin:  
*Sela*, dobro kaže Sanjička- smiksaj u zadnji čas koji možeš pa baci na neko hlađenje, nemoj baš da stoji cijeli dan.
*Ivana*, meni su rekli da ako i dođe do krvarenja da ne paničarim jer to vrlo vrlo lako može biti implantacijsko. Prepisujem link sa odbrojavanja http://www.ivf.ca/duedate.php pogledaj, to bi ti taman moglo biti to. Mrzim lažne nade, jednostavno pogledaj činjenice.
I odi po testić, nemoj se mučiti.  :Love:

----------


## ivana78

Tlatincice draga, veća sam bila na toj stranici, i svugdje... ali u ljekarni ne  :Laughing:  :Laughing: 
Budem danas otišla kupiti i napraviti test pa makar i navečer, pa vam javim :Heart:

----------


## Bab

> Dbrjtr curke,evo dok ja cmrčem kavu s aparata, vama kuham najbolji ness i turkische po zelji...
> Jucer sam dozivjela maltene toplotni udar,ne znam jel to od hormona(Sanja1!!!)ilMislim da 
> vise necu na sunce izmedju 12 i 15 jer me kasno popodne oborilo nesto i onesvjestilo...
> Legla sam na trosjed u boravku i kao mrtva riba lezala do 19 h.Ima li tko takvih iskustava?
> Imam jos jedno pitanjce za ranoranilice mudrilice tocnije za sve vas...Sutra radim smjenu
> u kojoj cu morati sama mixati gonal i piknuti se,a radim posao na salteru s kojeg se necu 
> moci maknuti ni na 10ak minuta( a nema me nitko mijenjati).Da li bih mogla smixati gonal
> doma i donijeti ga na posao i staviti u frizider do upotrebe?Mislim da sam to vec pitala 
> negdje ali mi se nije svidio odgovor..he.negdje sam procitala da se i smixan moze drzati
> u frizi 28 dana.Sto kazete?


kao prvo, svim curkama želim dobro jutro i da nekak preživimo i današnji dan  :Smile: 
*Sela,* meni su rekli da se gonal mora dati odmah po mixanju i da nije dobro da dugo stoji u šprici...e, sad...ja sam u prvom stimuliranom postupku potrošila jedno 2 sata dok se nisam uspjela ubost sa prvom injekcijom...i sve je bilo OK, tak da po tome ne vidim razlog zakaj ti to ne bi smućkala i stavila na hladno na 2 sata. Jedino si izvadi malo ranije van da ti se zagrije inače bu te peklo...bar je meni tak bilo sa hladnim gonalom...
Eto, nadam se da ti se moj odgovor ipak malo više sviđa  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile: 
I sretno sa pikanjem
kissić svima drage curke

----------


## ivana78

[QUOTE=tlatincica;1645869] :Grin: 
Dobro, hvala na pitanju. U nedjelju sam ziher bila trudnica, vidla na uzv-u  :Laughing:  a dalje ćemo vidjeti. Sad na kraju svega kad sam skužila da mi nije fora biti nepokretan invalid, sad mi mm ne da da se mičem. Morat ću se danas izboriti za svoja prava na šetnju do birtije!  :Grin:  
Ma htjela sam se nadovezati na ovo mirovanje. Ja do sada imam iza sebe 5 postupaka i probala sam svakako i ležati i hodati i svašta nešto ali rezultata nema, pa sam sada na zadnjem transferu pitala biologa i dr. što znači mirovati? da li moram striktno samo ležati nek mi to malo pojasne! Odgovor je bio: Ostanite danas ležati, sutra već možete slobodno hodati, samo se nemojte fizički naprezati, podizati teško (teže od 3 kg), odnosno raditi poslove koji naprežu trbušne mišiće, da na kraju je rekao: radite sve što vama paše osim ovog što sam vam nabrojao!!!

----------


## sanja1

Sela meni to s miksanjem sad više nije jasno jer sam ja u ovom postupku koristila pen gonale gdje je već unutra sve smiksano i tako stoji dokle god mu ne istekne rok trajanja :Rolling Eyes: .
Ivana da je to m mislim da bi ti se već odavno rasprašilo,iako neželim davati lažne nade ali stvarno tako mislim,meni je u oba postupka smeđe trajalo 1 dan a onda je krenula krv :Yes: .
Ja sam za kavu! :Klap:

----------


## Sela

> Sela meni to s miksanjem sad više nije jasno jer sam ja u ovom postupku koristila pen gonale gdje je već unutra sve smiksano i tako stoji dokle god mu ne istekne rok trajanja.
> Ivana da je to m mislim da bi ti se već odavno rasprašilo,iako neželim davati lažne nade ali stvarno tako mislim,meni je u oba postupka smeđe trajalo 1 dan a onda je krenula krv.
> Ja sam za kavu!


Ma da,tocno znam da sam u odobrenju za upotrebu na jednom mjestu procitala da se smiksano odmah mora aplicirati,a s druge strane da se izmijesano i skladisteno na hladnom mora iskoristiti u roku od 28 dana.Tako da cu ja onda izmiksati sama i pripremiti si sve i cekati vrijeme i prigodu za shut.
Tenks cure...
I ja bi kavu onda..meni bi pasao cetvrtak eventualno,a onda poslije ne znam ako dodje do punkcije i transfera...pa mirovanje..pa kak cu se osjecat..pa..pa...

----------


## tlatincica

> Zaboravila sam: gdje mogu nabaviti onaj aplikator za utriće?


Ok, ispravak: S čim mogu kupiti onaj aplikator za utriće?
Došla sam u ljekarnu i izbezumila jadnu ženu koja je otvorila sve kutije u kojima se nalaze razni aplikatori: za kreme, za ispiranje, puni s nemogućnošću novog punjenja... Nisam našla ništa što bi odgovaralo onom opisu. Nažalost moju i 5 -6 ljudi iza mene u redu.

----------


## Sela

Jeeeezus,*tlatincice* sorry kaj ti nismo rekle-a cudi me za tetu u apoteci da nije znala-radi se o Canesten vaginaletama,aplikator je unutra ukljucen...

----------


## Sela

il sto mi nisi poslala sms????

----------


## tlatincica

Kad sam smotana  :Embarassed: 
Al ništa naspram ove tete u ljekarni- to što je pootvarala sve kutije nije bila moja ideja. I sva je bila rasčupana nakon te akcije  :Grin: 

Hvala Sela  :Kiss:

----------


## Sela

Ma samo mi zao da si otisla neobavljena posla,hodala po ovoj vrucini i maltretirala se..pilotica maticnog broda ne smije se sekirati zbog svog nježnog putnika.. :Heart:  :Heart:  :Heart:

----------


## Sela

*Ivana78* jesi vadila *bety*??

----------


## Sela

*Pinny* sretno sutra na UZV!!!!!

----------


## ivana78

> *Ivana78* jesi vadila *bety*??


Nisam Sela, proćitaj moje objave od jutros, betu trebam vadit tek 18.06. :Smile:

----------


## ivana78

proćitaj=pročitaj

----------


## tlatincica

A testić?  :Smile:

----------


## pinny

Curke samo da vam mahnem   :Bye:  jer sam  bas umorna.

Zato saljem svima kolektivne ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ i  :Kiss: 

Izmorio me ovaj put a i docekala me kisa i grozna  sparina kada sam stigla u zg. I desni jajnik danas bas osjetim vise nego  ovih dana. Odoh ja na spavanje.

*Ivana78* imam ja testova  pa ti dam ili posaljem ako nisi jos kupila.

----------


## sanja1

Pinny sretno sutra :Yes: .

----------


## Sanjička

*Pinny* javi kako je bilo na UZV ?! sretno i ~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## osijek

I *ivana 78* jel pao testić?

----------


## ivana78

> I *ivana 78* jel pao testić?


 
Joj curke mene strah i napisati, dakle skupila ja jučer snage i otišla kupiti test oko 18,00 sati, i zamislite valjda od straha sa suočavanjem licem u lice nisam mogla piškiti do 22,30 :Laughing: .

Obavila test (koji se može raditi u bilo koje dana) koji je pokazao +, doduše okomita crta je blijeđa od vodoravne, ali je +. Ja ne mogu doći sebi od šoka-ne vjerujem da sam i to u životu doživjela.
Danas idem kupiti još jedan pa ću ga testirati sutra ujutro.
Strah me se veseliti. :Shock: 
A ona brljotina još po malo curka :Evil or Very Mad: 
Puse svima!

----------


## tlatincica

Ivana!!!  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## tiki_a

ivana78  :Very Happy:

----------


## suzzie2

*Ivana78*

----------


## Sanjička

*Ivana78* cestitam,bravo,bravo,bravo !!!!!!

----------


## sanja1

Ivana supeeerrrrr :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: !

----------


## pinny

*Ivana78  *  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 

Jutros obavljen Uzv. Folikuli oko 12-13 mm. Na lijevoj strani tri a na desnoj dva. Danas i sutra po dva menopura pa ponovo na uzv.

----------


## osijek

*Ivana 78* eto vidiš! držim fige da dobiješ još jednom plus pa da budeš sigurna ali to je to! :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## Sela

Ajme *Ivana 78* tek sam sad vidjela....Mirisalo je to meni nekako na trudnocu..Cestitam,cestitam!!!!!Juupii jos jedna trudnica!!!!

----------


## Sela

> *Ivana78  * 
> 
> Jutros obavljen Uzv. Folikuli oko 12-13 mm. Na lijevoj strani tri a na desnoj dva. Danas i sutra po dva menopura pa ponovo na uzv.


Pinny koji ti je to dan ciklusa bio?
Meni sutra 8.dan pa cu valjda i ja saznati konkretne brojke.Jaoj,samo da se ne razocaram.
Nekako sam neocekivano manje napuhnuta negoli sam mislila da cu biti i jajnici vise nista ne
pikaju.Cak ni grudi nisu povecane,mozda mrvicak.Raspolozenje i status-normalno.

----------


## tlatincica

Sela i ja sam očekivala reakciju dok sam bila na Gonalima, ali je uopće nije bilo. Sve je OK  :Smile:

----------


## Sela

> Sela i ja sam očekivala reakciju dok sam bila na Gonalima, ali je uopće nije bilo. Sve je OK


Uopce ne znam sto da ocekujem,mislila sam da cu biti izrazito napuhnuta,sto i jesam ali ne bas tako kako sam mislila,hehe...Mislim to je dobro,stanem u svoje hlace i suknje..Dobro,nije to neka brojka 15ak Gonala do sad...
Od ono nesto Gonala u mojoj prijasnjoj jednoj stimuliranoj inseminaciji isto nije bilo neke reakcije tipa napuhnutost,bolne grudi-samo lijepi(doduse mali broj) folikulici....Eh kad bi i ovaj put bilo tako,kad me ne bi tijelo izdalo vec i dalje furalo svoj film kao da vrijeme za nj ne prolazi...Mislim,nikad ne znas kako ces reagirati,cak i s istom stimulacjom vise puta ne mora biti isti rezultat...Dobila sam savjete da probam s Menopurima jer se s njima podize kvaliteta jajne stanice,s obzira na moje godine,ali ja nekako podsvjesno znam da su Gonali ono sto ce meni dati najbolji rezultat.Smiješno???Mozda.Kakve veze ima podsvijest ili intuicija s tim stvarima???Eto,to sam ja.Ah sad samo naglas(napismeno)razmisljam,nikad ne znas sto ce mi iskustvo u MPO vodama donijeti..Nisu zabadava sigurno ti savjeti pametnih iskusnijih cura...
Joj pisem gluposti..cure,puse,i vidimo se sutra.Kad bi mogle doci i cure koje do sad nisu bile..Dea,Pinny,Bab,Nana-banana...

----------


## pinny

*Sela* danas mi je 7 dc. Nisam ni ja napuhnuta kako sam znala prije biti u postupku. Uopce nisam stala ni u jedne hlace. 
Sada stanem u sve. Stomak se malo povecao ali zanemarivo. Jucer malo probadalo na desnoj strani i jutros a sada vec nista.
Ja se osjecam fizicki super samo mi je malo raspolozenje nikakvo.

----------


## Sela

Nista se ne javljaju ZAUZETA i Snekica????Di ste cure????

----------


## tlatincica

> Ja se osjecam fizicki super samo mi je malo raspolozenje nikakvo.


Znam za lijek  :Wink:

----------


## Sela

> Znam za lijek


Cokolada?Gusja pasteta? :Laughing:

----------


## taca70

Ivana78, ajd ti nas sutra obraduj sa visokom betom, pusti te testice.
Sela, pinny, sretno i pokusajte da se ne osluskujete previse.

----------


## pinny

> Znam za lijek


Ako mislimo na isto, nemoguca misija.  :Raspa: 

Ipak cu morati sutra kupiti cokoladu.  :Mljac:

----------


## ZAUZETA

cijeli dan komp isključen jer  krečimo, i samo malo da navratim, kad tamo* Ivana* hip hip hura,  trudnoća je tu,  samo da imunitet ne odradi svoje, tj da ga mrvica zavara...  full mi je drago,  miruj a mi ćemo skakati za tebe...
Meni dr dao vaginalete zbog upale (vidljivo na papi, ništa bitno, ali zbog postupka da malo očistimo teritorij ) i Canesten vaginalete sa aplikatorom. Ako kome treba aplikator imam viška...  
ne stignem sve pročitati budem sutra,  pozz svima kisikisi

----------


## Sanjička

Dobro jutrooooooooooooooooo!!!!!
Ja organizirala danas kavu a na kraju ja *NE MOGU* jer mi je nesto iskrsnulo....shit
Ali imam prijedlog ako nije kasno i malo sebicno od mene-jel moze ipak sutra?!Ako ne nema veze,vi se svejedno nadite a ja cu vam se pridruziti neki drugi put.Smrc,smrc

----------


## tlatincica

> Dobro jutrooooooooooooooooo!!!!!
> jel moze ipak sutra?!


Dobro jutro!
Što se mene tiče- može. Sutra je i prognoza bolja. Ali ja sam ionako na raspolaganju bilo kad, pa nek se jave cure koje rade.

Znači:
Sanjička- petak
tlatincica- svejedno (može i petak i danas)
...

----------


## pinny

Jutro!  

U vezi  :Coffee:  ja mogu bilo kada.

Znači:
Sanjička- petak
tlatincica- svejedno (može i petak i danas)
pinny- svejedno (moze i petak i danas)
......

----------


## sanja1

Dobar jutar ženske :Razz: ,što se mene tiče sutra bi bilo još bolje,malo bi mi više pasalo :Grin: .
Tlatincice kako ide,šta radi điđi :Laughing: ,nadam se da se nije uljenio i da se dobro ukopava,ako treba angažirat ćemo geodeta da mu odredi parcelu :Laughing: .

----------


## Sela

Pozzdrav svima!!!Ja ne mogu kavu u petak, drazesne moje,radim od jutra do mraka i da,da, zaradit cu brrrrrdo love.... :Laughing: 
Pa dogovorite se vi,kojim tempom padaju te nase kavice,sumnjam da cu 
dugo cekati za neku sljedecu i puno tog propustiti,ne...??!!
Ja sam vam tako neispavana,vec oko 2 tjedna budim se nocu po 3 puta ili kad bih 
mogla odspavati u komadu,onda moram ustajat u cik zore zbog dezurstava ili UZV,
heehee..Vrativsi se jutros sa UZV,stavila sam masku za oci i lezala do sad,al nisam mogla zaspati,samo u nekom bunilu plutala,a tako sam umorna i pospana,buuuu.
Vjerujem da to moje nespavanje ima veze sa ovim lipanjskim postupkom i da sam
našpananija nego mislim..A to nije dobro.. :Sad:

----------


## Sela

*Ivana78* _h o c e m o     b e t u !!!_

----------


## suzzie2

Cure dobro jutro/ili dan!!!!!!

Malo manje vas pratim jer mi je nekako na poslu zagužvalo, ali zato mislim na sve vas i držim fige za što god treba!!!!!! :Love: 

Kava može i sutra! Cmok svima!

----------


## ivana78

> *Ivana78* _h o c e m o b e t u !!!_


Idem sutra :Yes:

----------


## Sanjička

Super cure,bas mi je drago da pase i sutra!!!!
onda se ipak vidimo u petak!!!!!*Sela* zao mi je sto ti neces doci!!!A kako je prosao uzv,malo detalja molim!!!!!!!!!
*Ivana 78*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za tvoju veliku betu!!!!!
taca70 jos nije javila dal moze u petak!!!!!!

----------


## Sela

Ajme ti sve po pravilima,poput mene!!Ides mi na zivce :Laughing:  :Grin:  :Grin:

----------


## taca70

Ej cure, ja sutra ne mogu, imam goste, ali nema veze, vidimo se ubrzo opet.
Sela, jel sve proslo ok?Jesu narasli?

----------


## tlatincica

E, baš mi je žao cure (taca i Sela) što ne možete doći. OK, oprošteno ovaj put  :Cool: 




> Ajme ti sve po pravilima,poput mene!!Ides mi na zivce


Evo hormona. A žalila si se da nemaš reakcije  :Laughing:

----------


## Dea2010

Bravo Ivana!!!! Držim fige za jednu veeeeeeeeeeliku betu.  :Smile: 
Vidim padaju dogovori za kavicu sutra - ja bih vam se rado pridružila ali to ću morati ostaviti za neki dr put jer idem na put. Dobro će mi doći promjena okoline da se oraspoložim jer je moj beta jutros 0.  :Sad:  A onda u nove MPO pothvate!
Vibram za sve čekalice i rastuće folikuliće ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Sela

> E, baš mi je žao cure (taca i Sela) što ne možete doći. OK, oprošteno ovaj put


Dobro,dobro,to ste mi namjerno smjestile :Rolling Eyes:  :Grin: 
Samo molim potpuno izvjesce neposredno nakon cvenka i kao poseban aneks od svake ponaosob subjektivni dojmovi s obzirom na obzir :Razz: 
 :Heart:

----------


## Snekica

Sela, draga, tu sam, ne mrdam, pratim situaciju sa skrivenog kutka, i samo vas čitam i rijetko javljam. Pa umorile ste me više!!!  :Smile:   Šalim se, naravno! 
Kako smo MM i ja odlučili ipak odmarati do rujna, odlučila sam da se malo maknem i od foruma (baš mi ne uspijeva, zato brzinski škicnem svakodnevno) i od MPO priče. Bez obzira na "odmor" živci mi rade 100 na sat, pa vas ne mogu samo tako napustiti! 
Uživajte na kavici i nemojte me ogovarati!!! Eh, da ste mi bliže... Ali brzo će i ljeto proći, pa ćemo se vidjeti u vašem gradu! (kakvo je vani nevrijeme, imam osjećaj da je ljeto već prošlo...) 
Pusice svim trudnicama, ali i onima koje će to uskoro postati!

Volim vas sve i pazim na vas!

----------


## Sela

*Sneki* hvala bogu!!!Tu si!!Ma znam,momentalno si na cekanju i dobro je ponekad se iskljuciti od ovog,naravno ako mozes..
Samo ti uzivaj u ljetu,proci ce zacas..pussa

----------


## tlatincica

Za one koji ne čitaju "građane"
http://www.vecernji.hr/vijesti/lakse...-clanak-156863
ko luda kokoš trčim po forumu i lijepim ovaj link... *back* to the future?!

----------


## sanja1

Dea :Love: ,znam kako je,valjda ćemo imati više sreće drugi put,sretan put i odmori se pa u nove pobjede.

----------


## ZAUZETA

> *Ivana78* _h o c e m o     b e t u !!!_


  hahahahaha  Ivana jel ideš sutra, ajme majko ,ja onako od oka gađam na 365!!!  zavidim na kavama, ja moram sama piti doma,ccc idući puta moram doći.

----------


## ZAUZETA

Dea2010  :Love: ,  tužno, odmori se psihički pa napadamo ponovo :Yes:

----------


## tlatincica

Dea jako mi je žao  :Sad:  
Super da ideš na put- već ćeš u ponedjeljak planirati za dalje   :Love: 
To je bio prirodnjak, ili se varam? Jesi dobila ICSI?

----------


## tlatincica

Evo još jednog dana odbrojavanja za mene. Osim napuhnutosti nikakvih  simptoma nema. 
Tko nije nanjušio, tu je  :Coffee: 

Treba mi neka dobra vijest.



> Idem sutra


 :Cekam:   :Wink:

----------


## osijek

*Dea* žao mi je, ali znaš i sama valjda će više sreće biti drugi put! Treba biti uporan i ne odustajati od svojih snova! Ja se uvijek sjetim izreke iz jednog filma kaže: " ako nešta stvarno jakooo želiš onda će ti se ta želja i ostvariti " ja se držim toga! :Yes: 
*Ivana 78* jedva čekam tvoju betu i baš joj se veselim! Vidiš da je nama baš suđeno da nam se putevi sudaraju, ako razumiješ što mislim... :Smile: 
*tlatinčica* kakve bi ti skroz dobre vijesti, evo bit će ivanina beta, pa u ponedjeljak moj uzv, pa vi pikalice kad krenete na aspiracije, transfere pa sve te bete... :Shock: 
Joj ja bih tako voljala na kavu, ja u toj petrovoj uvijek očekujem nekoga, a kad vidim punu čekaonu skužim da nema šanse da prepoznam u nekom od cura koje sjede neki od rodinih nickova  :Rolling Eyes: , eto jedino sam ivanu skužila, al ona mene nije! Napravit ću vam bedževe svima i ima da ih nosite kad idete u petrovu pa će se svi onda prepoznavati! :Laughing:

----------


## ivana78

:Heart:  :Heart:  Razumijem u potpunosti! 
Moj nalaz poslije 14,00
Pusa

----------


## Sela

Wow *Ivana* koja li ce biti realna brojka???!!!!S Osijek nismo,ali s tobom bi mogli kladionicu otvorit..
Ja danas štopka.

----------


## pinny

*Ivana78 ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ * i *

Sela* i kod mene veceras stoperica.  :Smile:

----------


## Sanjička

Kak super!!!!
Slijedeci tjedan imamo jos dvije trudilice,cekalice betice!!!!!!!Bit ce veselo!!!!!!
*Sela i pinny* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za punkciju i dobar tulum u labu.Javite kako je proslo!!!!!!
*Ivana78* sad sam vec nestrpljiva!!!!!!!

----------


## ivana78

379,6
:-d
:-d
:-d

----------


## tlatincica

WOW!!!
Tu sam vijest čekala danas!!!  :Very Happy:   :Klap:   :Very Happy: 
Čestitke Ivana!

----------


## kriistiina

Čestitam!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## suzzie2

*Ivana78* skacem ponovno za tebe i mrvicu  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: !

----------


## ivana78

Curke, hvala vam................ :Heart:  :Heart:  :Heart:

----------


## ivana78

> Wow *Ivana* koja li ce biti realna brojka???!!!!S Osijek nismo,ali s tobom bi mogli kladionicu otvorit..
> Ja danas štopka.


Ajde Sela go, go vidiš da se može ...

----------


## Sela

:Very Happy: Dakle *iVANA!!!!!!!!!!* Oborila si me s nogu sa svojom brojkom!!!!Toooooooooooooooooooooooo :Very Happy: 
Moze se????'Daj mi sapni....

----------


## taca70

Cestitam Ivana78, divna beta.Koje veselje ovdje vlada ovih dana.Idemo jos.

----------


## ZAUZETA

*Ivana78*,  predivno,  trudnice jedna,  ma znale smo mi to odmah, a ja odnosim premiju na kladionici pošto nije bilo drugih ponuda  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:   (evo, svih 5 dozvoljenih smajlija za tebe)

----------


## sanja1

Ivana  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: ,iiiihaaaa koja beta!

----------


## pinny

*Ivana78*  braaaaaaaavooo, prekrasna beta! Cestitam!  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## Sela

*Dbrjtr* i nek tako ostane cijeli dan!!!Ak vam mirisi kavica,to je moj ness,a ima ga za sve... :Coffee:   :Bye:

----------


## mala26

da vam se i ja pridružim!
Tek sam danas počela čitat. Super je da vlastita iskustva mogu nekome pomoći. Ja imam pitanjce. Bila sam prvi put na aih-u. sve ok prošlo ali su mi se javili bolovi! u bolnici mi nisu ništa rekli, a nisam uspjela nigdje ni pročitat dali je to normalo ili ne. help

----------


## Sanjička

Evo i mene sa danom zakasnjenja,ali* Ivana* koja prekrasna beta!!!!
Cestitam od srca!!!!!
Imam nekako osjecaj da je sve pozitivo krenulo u zadnje vrijeme!?
Jos nas sada *tlatincica* treba razveseliti drugi tjedan!!!!!!!GO GO GO

----------


## suzzie2

*Sela i Pinny* sretno sutra!!!  :Very Happy:  za onoliko jajnih stanica koliko vam treba!

----------


## Sela

Pa da,*Tlatincice* nesto si nam utihnula,prosli su dani implantacije,što kaze tvoje tijelo????
Betica ce skoro jel??
Meni se trbuh ušpičastio kao grudi u crnkinje,onak visoko i tvrd je tvrd ko.....khmmmmljmmm :Embarassed: 
I  :Heart:  U

----------


## Sanjička

Cure sretno sutra jos jednom!!!!!
Pusa,javite nam se!!!!!!!

----------


## tlatincica

Osjećam se prozvano  :Grin: 
Nemam što za prijavit... Grudi malo povećane, trbuh također i to je to. Ponekad malo osjećam jajnike. Klasika nakon transfera, ali neke posebne simptome nemam. Kao što sam već rekla: Nemam osjećaj za feeling  :Grin:  Sve ovo može biti i pms.
A beta tek krajem slijedećeg tjedna. Vraćam se na posao u srijedu jer vjerujem da ću od utorka početi ludovati i pojest se živa, pa da mi bar nešto odvuče pažnju. 
Cure koje ste sutra u akciji: sretno i želim vam dobru anesteziju i najbolje js!  :Kiss:

----------


## sanja1

Pinny,Sela sretno sutra i nadam se da će berba biti dobra i količinski i kvalitetom :Grin: ,~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~evo malo dobrih,starih vibrica,za svaki slučaj~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ :Heart:  :Heart: .

----------


## Sela

> A i želim vam dobru anesteziju ...


To beba,to,jer mi se gace tresu vec sad,koja sam ja chicken,boze,ne upoznas se dok se ne treba suocit s nekim stvarima..
A za jajne stanice,sto bogo dao-dao,ja ucinila skoro maximum jedino ne mogu vratit godine unatrag...
*Tlatincice* ovo kad nemas simptoma su -*najbolji  simptomi*!!!
Fala curke,javim se cim bum prisebna!!!

----------


## Sela

Umalo zaboravih,bljesnulo mi pitanje,da li cu nakon aspiracije dobiti nesto napismeno da sam to i to obavila,nesto poput otpusnog pisma
jer mi treba za doktoricu da mi da c/c (sutra trebam raditi ali malo sutra :Razz: )???
Do sad me uvijek trazila kopiju povijesti bolesti,a sad je moja povijest bolesti u Petrovoj.Mislim da cu onda i ostati na c/c...

----------


## tlatincica

Ako ćeš biti ko ja nema šanse da odeš raditi. 
Meni se čini, a ne mogu se točno sjetiti jer sam bila fino ušlagirana, da nisam dobila povijest bolesti nakon punkcije nego nakon transfera. Međutim, moja ginekologica je otpočetka upućena u moje "dejstvovanje" pa kad sam nakon punkcije onako zelena došla po uputu za bolovanje dobila sam je odmah. I onda s tom uputom ideš kod opće prakse da ti otvori bolovanje. 
Ne znam kakav ti je ginekolog, pa evo da znaš, ja sam dobila šifru za bolovanje N97 (ženska neplodnost) i na tu šifru dobiješ 14 dana bolovanja.

----------


## pinny

Ne dobije se nista napismeno nakon aspiracije, tek poslije transfera. Bar je kod mene tako bilo zadnji put.

A sto se tice anestezije, mene danas cijeli dan pere lagana nervoza. 
Tako da Sela nisi jedina kojoj se tresu ...... 

Curke hvala na podrsci i svima  :Kiss: .

----------


## tlatincica

Pinny pisale smo u isto vrijeme  :Smile: 

"_Hrabrost je kada činite ono čega se bojite. Ne može biti hrabrosti ako  se ne bojite!_" (E.Rickenbacker)

Veliki  :Love:  za naše hrabrice!

----------


## Sela

> Ako ćeš biti ko ja nema šanse da odeš raditi. 
> Meni se čini, a ne mogu se točno sjetiti jer sam bila fino ušlagirana, da nisam dobila povijest bolesti nakon punkcije nego nakon transfera. Međutim, moja ginekologica je otpočetka upućena u moje "dejstvovanje" pa kad sam nakon punkcije onako zelena došla po uputu za bolovanje dobila sam je odmah. I onda s tom uputom ideš kod opće prakse da ti otvori bolovanje. 
> Ne znam kakav ti je ginekolog, pa evo da znaš, ja sam dobila šifru za bolovanje N97 (ženska neplodnost) i na tu šifru dobiješ 14 dana bolovanja.


Uzimala sam ja vec bolovanja na tu sifru ali direktno kod svoje opce prakse...Zato me trazila kopije povijesti bolesti ili otpusno pismo.
Dobro,onda cu u ponedjeljak svom ginekologu po tu uputu za bolovanje:valjda ce mi vjerovati:pa nije uzalud ispisao brdo uputnica bas uoci pripreme za ovaj lipanjski IVF.Cmokic

----------


## Sela

www.youtube.com/watch?v=iZgGXFOZH14

Evo malo za nasmijati se.Jesam li konacno dobro postavila link...ufff

----------


## tlatincica

:Laughing: 
već sam rekla na drugom topicu: što im nisu uključili i struju pa da im spoje plus i minus  :Grin: 

Sela reci svojoj doktorici da ćeš joj donijeti povijest bolesti na uvid nakon transfera, odnosno, kad ti ga vrate iz bolnice.
A nećeš ga nositi ti nego tvoj mm, ti ćeš doma ležati  :Grin:

----------


## ZAUZETA

Pozz svima, ja se riješila gostiju pa malo odmaram.  Menzes mi je čudan ovaj ciklus, obično bude 5-6 udarnih dana, a sada počeo u ponedjeljak i do četvrtka stao, pa opet krenuo... u srijedu počela koristiti Medazol antibiotik vaginalete i od tada stalno nekakva sukrvica zeza.. maloprije sam se sjetila da mi je slično bilo kad sam imala cistu i polip, da je počelo sa menzesom koji naprosto nije prestao,  pa sam sad opet down... Znam da je dr rekao da se taj polip zna vraćati...  Jel tko imao tako krvarenje paralelno uz trošenje vaginaleta?

----------


## Sela

*ZAUZETA* na zalost ne mogu ti pomoci;samo znam da produzeno krvarenje moze znaciti cistu(meni tako bilo jednom)..

----------


## tlatincica

Drage moje cure, čitam sada na Trudnice 2010 da je naša TARA M jučer rodila dvije curice! Čestitke mami, tati i djevojčicama!  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

Pozdravljam Amalku, curku, gosparku i kiku83 sa potpomognute Rijeka koje, svaka iz svojih razloga, više nisu na Petrovoj  :Smile: 
Ako sam koga zaboravila, ispričavam se. Te su cure bile ovdje kad sam ja tek došla na forum i nekako sam ih i zapamtila  :Smile: 

Zauzeta, nažalost ne znam odgovor na tvoje pitanje ali se nadam da će se tvoji problemi uskoro riješiti i da ćeš što prije krenuti u postupak  :Kiss:

----------


## tlatincica

> da vam se i ja pridružim!
> Tek sam danas počela čitat. Super je da vlastita iskustva mogu nekome pomoći. Ja imam pitanjce. Bila sam prvi put na aih-u. sve ok prošlo ali su mi se javili bolovi! u bolnici mi nisu ništa rekli, a nisam uspjela nigdje ni pročitat dali je to normalo ili ne. help


 Dobrodošla *mala26*! Nisam shvatila kad su se pojavili ti bolovi: na dan inseminacije ili te kasnije cijelo vrijeme bolilo? Probaj vidjeti ili pitati ovdje http://forum.roda.hr/threads/33824-inseminacija
Dok ne napuniš (čini mi se) 10-ak postova, tvoji će se odgovori pojavljivati sa zakašnjenjem, tako da ne brigaj  :Smile: 
*Dea2010* nadam se da si se odmorila i bar malo oporavila, čekaju te nove pobjede!
*Sela* i *Pinny* sretno danas! ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Čitala sam malo simptome koje je imala Osijek pa vidim da nemam baš ništa od toga, ne znam je li Ivana78 imala nešto od tako isčekivanih simptoma...? Kako dugo traje dva tjedna...
Mene su jučer navečer rasturili jajnici i mislim da ulazim u PMS  :Undecided:

----------


## sanja1

Sela,Pinny cure mislimo na vas,sreetnooo!
Tlatincice nema nikakvog pms-a,to su sve simptomi trudnoće :Yes: .
Mala26 dobrodošla,nisam prolazila kroz insemenacije pa neznam odgovoriti na tvoje pitanje ali koliko sam shvatila raznorazni bolovi su u svim postupcima mogući bez da znače nešto loše ali valjda će netko znati konkretan odgovor :Wink: .

----------


## osijek

Jedan dan me nema na pdf-u i eto ti milion vijesti, hvala bogu lijepih,
*Ivana 78* od srca jeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee, jesam ti rekla, želim ti jednu super laganu i školsku trudnoću!
*Tlatinčice* eto kad uhvatim mrvu vremena napisat ću ti simptome ok?
Ja idem sutra popodnee na uzv pa ćemo vidjeti jel naše malo srce počelo kuckati!
*Tari M* sve čestitke svijeta za male curke!

----------


## tlatincica

Hvala Osijek  :Smile: 

Ja sam se počela miriti sa sudbinom (nek se nosi  :Grin: ) bit će manje razočaranje kad procurim. Al čula sam danas neke dobre vijesti i to mi je malo popravilo raspoloženje  :Zaljubljen:  za 4 puta!
I prodali smo auto  :Grin:  taman se poklopilo sa pe-em-esom (nek se i on nosi  :Mad: )

----------


## Sela

> da vam se i ja pridružim!
> Tek sam danas počela čitat. Super je da vlastita iskustva mogu nekome pomoći. Ja imam pitanjce. Bila sam prvi put na aih-u. sve ok prošlo ali su mi se javili bolovi! u bolnici mi nisu ništa rekli, a nisam uspjela nigdje ni pročitat dali je to normalo ili ne. help


Pozdrav *mala26*!!Evo ja prosla 3 inseminacije,od kojih sam u prvoj imala bolove kao sto ti kazes,negdje vec pred betu i to vrlo jaka probadanja u podrucju ledja nisko ili jajnika ne znam,uglavnom bila su toliko zestoka i iznenadna da sam znala zajauknuti..Tad sam,naivka,mislila da to nesto lijepo znaci,ali meni na zalost nije znacilo nista.
Dakle ne trebas se zabrinjavati,mislim da je to normalno,netko ima ta probadanja jaca netko slabija,netko uopce nema..Pusa i zelim uspijeh!!!!!

----------


## Sela

*Pinny* da znas da mi je zaista puno znacilo sto smo bile zajedno i zdusno cu pratiti tvoju situaciju,eto da znas da 
imas jednog glavnu navijacicu i fana i saljem puno vi~~~~~~~~~bri da tvoj maximalni uspijeh na aspiraciji ostane 
takav do bete!!!!

----------


## tlatincica

Sela  :Shock: - vidim potpis....  :Crying or Very sad: 

 :Love:

----------


## Sela

> Sela - vidim potpis....


Da,malo sam ga nadopunila...jedno iskustvo vise...

----------


## tlatincica

molim te isprazni inbox  :Smile:

----------


## pinny

Curke evo i mene.

Nakon toliko brige oko anestezije sve je proslo ok. Nije me bas omamilo kako sam mislila, bila sam svjesna svega i pricala sa doktorom ali nije bilo strasno i nije jako bolilo.
Punktirane 4 jajne stanice. Sestra mi je rekla da dodjem na transfer u srijedu ali i da zovem sutra ujutro lab.

*Osijek* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  za sutra draga  :Heart: 
*Tlatincice* trudnice nije jos nista gotovo dok mengac ne dodje ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  :Kiss: 
*Seli* poseban  :Love:  jer smo danas zajedno cekale i ugodno cavrljale. Draga jos jedna  :Kiss:

----------


## tlatincica

Ej Pinny  :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:  ~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## pinny

> *Pinny* da znas da mi je zaista puno znacilo sto smo bile zajedno i zdusno cu pratiti tvoju situaciju,eto da znas da 
> imas jednog glavnu navijacicu i fana i saljem puno vi~~~~~~~~~bri da tvoj maximalni uspijeh na aspiraciji ostane 
> takav do bete!!!!


Sela draga i meni isto. Saljem ti jos puno  :Kiss:  i samo hrabro naprijed i *~~~~~~~~~~* za brzi dogovor.

----------


## sanja1

Pinny super,4 js,bit će tu finih zametaka :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: .
Sela srećo,šta da ti kažem,znam da si vjerojatno i ljuta i tužna ali vjeruj mi to će brzo proći i začas je tu novi postupak i nova šansa :Love: .

----------


## Sela

> molim te isprazni inbox


Ako je to islo mene,rijeseno..

----------


## ZAUZETA

Sela,  :Love:   . Kakvu si imala stimulaciju,  kako to da nije došlo do punkcije?

----------


## suzzie2

*Sela* žao mi je! Osjećaj poznat, zato danas imaš pravo biti ljuta i razočarana, ali samo danas (dobro, možda malo i sutra), jer sutra je novi dan i mi ne odustajemo. Osim toga, avatar ti je iz filma koji pokazuje da se uvijek treba boriti, do kraja i onda ti se sve vrati dobrim! Veliki  :Kiss:  ti šaljem!

*Pinny* bravo! Četiri j.s., četvrti IVF, hm...ja računam da to nešto dobro znači!

*Tlatinčice* ne pričaj gluposti i mazi bušu, znaš i sama da je stimulirani postupak pun znakova, svakojakih, koji zapravo ništa ne znače. Zato do bete molim samo pozitivno razmišljanje!!!!! :Yes: 

Svim ostalim curama veliki poljubac! Cmok

----------


## Sela

> Sela,   . Kakvu si imala stimulaciju,  kako to da nije došlo do punkcije?


Bila punkcija no nisu nadjene js,17 Gonala,1 Cetrotide i 1 Ovitrelle,3 vodeca dobra folikula-negativna aspiracija

----------


## Sela

[QUOTE=suzzie2;1650285].. jer sutra je novi dan i mi ne odustajemo. Osim toga, avatar ti je iz filma koji pokazuje da se uvijek treba boriti, do kraja i onda ti se sve vrati dobrim! ...


 Da,moj omiljeni film,moj moto,zivotna filozofija i sad u ovom teskom momentu(sutra cu naravno biti puno bolje)vjerujem da se ovo zbilo s nekim dobrim razlogom koji jos sad ne razumijem..

----------


## nana_banana

Nema me par dana, a kad ono toliko novosti...
*Ivana78* juuuuuuppppppppiiiiiii!!! Tako sam hepi zbog tebe.  :Very Happy: 
Netko je već napisao, ali stvarno i ja imam osjećaj da nam je baš krenulo. Toliko lijepih vijesti... baš mi je drago.
Eto pa podijelim još jednu sretnu vijest s vama...jučer je moja frendica koja također dugooooo nije mogla zatrudniti, plus imala je neke probleme, rodila curicu Katarinu.

----------


## ivana78

> Nema me par dana, a kad ono toliko novosti...
> *Ivana78* juuuuuuppppppppiiiiiii!!! Tako sam hepi zbog tebe.


Hvala :Heart: , sutra vadim drugu betu, pa ćemo vidjeti jel sve kako treba :Wink: 

A kada ako Bog da, dočekam prvi UZV, napisat ću vam recept :Laughing:

----------


## Sela

> A kada ako Bog da, dočekam prvi UZV, napisat ću vam recept


To,to,nista danas bez pravog recepta!!!!!Zeljno iščekujemo drugu beturinu!!!! :Very Happy:

----------


## tlatincica

Dobro jutro svima! Kavica je na stolu!
Pinny ~~~~~~~~ za tulum u labu!!!
Osijek ~~~~~~~za jako srčeko na UZVu!
Ivana78 ~~~~~~~ za ooogromnu drugu beturinu!
nana_banana čestitike tvojoj prijateljici i maloj Katarini!
Sela ~~~~~~~~ da si danas malo bolje i da već smišljaš korake za slijedeći (i pobjednički!) postupak!
Svim curama želim da što prije dođemo do ostvarenja svog sna!

Meni je 8dpt i osjećam se pomalo ispuhano u odnosu na prethodne dane. Ne odustajem ja lako, ali uvijek volim imati plan B. Bojim se da će, prema onome kako se osjećam, plan B stupiti na snagu. Nekako su mi i utrići i teške grudi i neizvjesnost došli navrh glave, jedva čekam četvrtak pa da to više maknem s dnevnog reda... A i ovi utrići- nikad ih nemam točno za 2 tjedna, nego za zadnjih par dana uvijek moram kupiti još jednu kutiju.
Prvi put kad sam imala ciste, imala sam i prišteve po leđima. Sad na leđima blistaju 2 takva, i vidim da će me nakon ovoga dočekati i liječenje. 
A sad idem probati dogovoriti frizerku da mi bar nešto popravi raspoloženje u ovom tmurnom danu.

----------


## Sanjička

Dobro jutroooooooooo svim!!!!!!!!!!!!!

*Sela* draga s tobom sam se cula i stvarno mi je zao...Ali ja znam da si ti cvrsta i izdrzljiva zenska i da si ti danas vec fit i spremna za nove pobjede!!!!!Velika pusa
*Pinny* cekamo tvoje izvjesce iz laba!!!!Sta kazu?????
*Osijek* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za srceko!!!!!
*Ivana78*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za veeeeeeeeliku betu!!!!
*tlatincica*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za dobre simptome i tvoju pozitivnu betu u cetvrtak!!!!!!

----------


## osijek

tlatinčice evo ja sam obečala kad uhvatim vremena napisati simptome. S obzirom da sam dva puta to prošla napisat ću sve ono što je bilo prvi i drugi puta zajedničko. 
- između 5-7 dana dpt bolovi tj. grčevi u stomaku kao da ću svaki čas dobiti mengu ( pretpostavljam da je to u vrijeme inplatacije )
- nekoliko dana nako transfera bubuljice po licu i još kojegdje, nakon nekoliko dana su se povukle, sada je već druga ili treća tura prisutna
- stomak par dana malo napuhan pa onda se vratio u normalu, a nakon nekoliko dana nekako pred betu ponovno se napuhao ( raste beta pa jajnici divljaju )
- grudi povečane, bolne, bradavice kao da su povečane, a i krugovi oko njih kao da se proširuju, vide se žile na grudima
- vrtoglavica i snižen tlak
- metalan okus u ustima ( to je već nekoliko dana pred betu )
- gospođa oteknuta izvana, a i iznutra što se može primjetiti kod stavljanja utriča 
- stolica nakon normaliziranja nakon transfera konstantni grčevi i izvinite na izrazu proljev, problemi s vjetrovima
- iako su prisutni svi simptomi da bi vještica mogla doči kosa mi je bila iznenađujuče dobra, a ne onako jadna kao pred mengu
- pospanost
- pojačano osjetilo njuha
- i moja mama me pogleda nekoliko dana nakon transfera i kaže ti baš izgledaš kao trudnica ( to vam je jedan od dobrih simptoma ), u prošloj trudnoči kad sam išla po uputnicu za betu jedna baka kod gina pogleda u mene i kaže vi ste isto trudnica? ja kažem onako zbunjena pa ja ne znam da sam trudna, a ona kaže jeste, jeste vidi vam se po izgledu i stomaku! Ja sam ju bljedo gledala jer stomak još nisam imala i kad je beta bila pozitivna odmah sam se nje sjetila!

Eto to je to od prilike možda sam nešto zaboravila, ali mislim da sam većinu napisala!

----------


## pinny

Upravo zavrsila razgovor sa labom. 
Rekli su mi da su js oplodjene i da ce transfer biti u srijedu.  :Smile: 
Uporno sam ispitivala ali su mi rekli da cemo razgovarati prije transfera. 

*Osijek, Tlatincice, Ivana 78* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

I poseban  :Love:  za *Selu*. Draga nadam se da je danas malo bolje od jucerasnjeg soka.

----------


## Sela

Dobardan djevojke!!
*Pinny* sto ima,sto rekose biolozi???Ma sto i imaju rec,nego molit cu lijepo,nacrtati se u srijedu,mrvuljci oce na toplo unutra!!!!! :Razz:  
*Tlatincice* kako stoji frizura?????bas i nije neko vrijeme za friziranje,eventualno brazilka bi mogla :Grin: 
Al ajd buducoj mami bas ne prilici egzoticno sisanje,pa zaboravi.. :Razz: 
*Suzzie* draga puno sam te spominjala uoci punkcije jer sam bila
prakticki bez supresije,imala sam odredjene strahove ali ne vrste koja se
na kraju dogodila...tako da em ti sad razumijes mene em ja jako dobro 
razumijem tebe.. :Heart: 
*Sanjicka* ..bas si me nasmijala


> ...ti si izdrzljiva zenska....


-draga moja,ja sam ti kao breza,savijat cu se ali cu svejedno ici u visinu... :Heart:

----------


## Sela

Hej,Pinny,bas sam mislila na tebe..krasne vijesti,nisam ni sumnjala...

----------


## Snekica

*Sela,* pa bem mu miša, pa kako??? Ma znala si ti, samo si se pravila važna, ti samo hoćeš da nas dvije zatrudnimo zajedno u rujnu!!! Drži se, draga! Strašno mi je žao!!!
*Tlatinčica, Pinny, Osijek, Ivana* *~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~*, i naravno svima ostalima veliki kiss!

----------


## Sanjička

*Ma ne mogu vjerovati da opet necu docekati Ivaninu betu!!!!!!!*

Ivana,pliz pozuriiiiiiiiiiiii

----------


## ivana78

> *Ma ne mogu vjerovati da opet necu docekati Ivaninu betu!!!!!!!*
> 
> Ivana,pliz pozuriiiiiiiiiiiii


Moja beta ,druga=808,2 :Very Happy: 
Mada mi još curka sukrvica bila sam kod gin.pa mi je dao duphaston da pijem i rekao da u srijedu i čet. opet izvadim betu pa u čet. na uzv.
 :Heart:  :Saint:

----------


## pinny

*Ivana78* suuuuuuupeeeer  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## tlatincica

*Ivana78* BRAVO!!!  :Very Happy: 
*Osijek* hvala ti  :Smile:  (u ime mnogih vjerujem)
*Pinny* jedva čekam da čujem što će ti reći! Ma taj tulum tvojih mrvica u labu se do mene čuje  :Grin:   :Dancing Fever: 
...moram još jednom poskočiti za tebe  :Very Happy:

----------


## Sela

*808* prekrasna brojka~~~~~~~~~~~vibrice za urednu trudnocu Ivana78 :Klap:

----------


## osijek

Evo curke ja obavila uzv i pregled, sve ok, imamo jednu bebicu od 3 mm :Very Happy:  i srćeko nam kuca na veliko :Heart: . Za tjedan dana idem opet na uzv. Mogu vam reći da mi na kraju kod moje ginekologice još najbolje. Sve lijepo žena pogleda, objasni, čestitala mi je jedno 10 puta i rekla kako joj je baš drago i kako je sretna...rekla je da je dobro što je jedna bebica bit će puno lakše i sigurnije i rekla da ćemo pojačano paziti na sve. Idući tjedan će me poslati vaditi krv, urin...
*Ivana 78* bravo za betu!
*Pinny*  :Klap:  za mrve!

----------


## nana_banana

*Osijek* čestitam još jednom i želim ti prelijepu, školsku, trudnoću. 
*Pinny* čestitam i tebi i držim fige za veliku betu  :Smile: 
*Ivana78* bravo za betu

----------


## kriistiina

Joj cure kod vas svaki dan neka lijepa vijest!!!  :Smile: 

*Osijek* čestitam, želim ti najuredniju trudnoću i punoooo sreće!

*Ivana78* beta ti je super, čestitam!! 

Svim ostalim curama želim puno sreće, znate kako kažu : *"Nebo strpljive voli.. "*

----------


## sanja1

Osijek bravo,čestitam :Very Happy: .
Ivana :Very Happy: .

----------


## ZAUZETA

*Osijek* i *Ivana78*  trudnice naše,  ljubim vas na daljinu.  Ostale curice *Pinny Tlatinčica* ~~~~~~~~~~.
*Sanja1, Sela*,  nadam se da je frizura nova i genijalna, (znate ono, kad nemožeš ništa promjeniti bar frizuru možeš...)

----------


## suzzie2

*Osijek* i *Ivana78* bravo naše trudnice!!!!!!  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 

A ovaj je za nas sve ostale  :Very Happy:  da im se što prije sve pridružimo!!!!

----------


## andream

Cure iz Petrove, imam jedno pitanje vezano za spermiograme: da li zna itko da li njihov labos radi tijekom ljeta normalno i u koje se vrijeme može napraviti? Ne nalazim na netu njihove telefone pa ako netko zna...

----------


## mare41

andream, evo da se ubacim, a cure će znati bolje od mene, iako mislim da lab radi normalno, primaju od 7-9, a ovo je jako zgodna stranica s puno info http://www.potpomognutaoplodnja.info...skoj&Itemid=81
i naravno, velike čestitke petrovskim trudnicama!

----------


## tlatincica

I ja vjerujem da lab radi cijelu godinu. Idem ja u četvrtak, pa ću pitati.

----------


## andream

Tlatinčica, hvala puno, pitaj pa napiši (ako ja ne saznam u međuvremenu telefonom).

----------


## mala26

svina čestitke na veseloj vijesti,a ostalima punosreće i da se drže. nika ne treba odustati. Ja sam ipak otišla kod gin jer nisam našla odgovore za svoje bolove, ali mi ni on nije ništa više znao reći. Dao mi normabel i mirovanje. Luda sam već od svega.

----------


## suzzie2

*Mala26* nisam pohvatala kad ti je točno bio AIH, ali da te utješim, i ja sam poslije AIH-a imala bolove, ne strašne, ali dovoljno da te zabrinu. Općenito, osjećala sam se loše i osjećala sam posljedice postupka još danima, iako su svi govorili da je to bezbolno. 

Vidjet ćeš ovdje da je sve individualno i da svaka od nas na različit način doživljava i osjeća ove postupke. U svakom slučaju držim fige!  :Smile: 

*Tlatinčice* draga, tiha si? Kako proživljavaš još malo dana do bete? I ja sam već nervozna zbog tebe!

----------


## tlatincica

*Pinny* sutra je *the day*!!!  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:  
*Mala26* koji ti je dan nakon AIHa? 
*Suzzie2* ne znam što da ti kažem- kukam po ostalim pdf- ovima da ovdje ne zakrčim promet. M nije došla ni danas, ali stvarno sve upućuje da je na vratima i htjela ja to ili _ne_ mislim da je samo pitanje sata. Jedva čekam da sutra odem na posao jer ću pošiziti doma. Da je bar lijepo vrijeme pa da nekud mogu otići... ovako sam okrenula 2 mašine veša, gledam nogomet  :Rolling Eyes:  i računam: ako je dan punkcije bio... pa dan transfera... a dan ciklusa... onda... uf... i da, visim na forumu  :Razz: 
*Sela*, kako si ti? Nisam išla na frizuru, jer je onaj vjetar upućivao da će ispasti afro-syle, a kiša na pokislu kokoš-style pa sam to ostavila za drugi put.

----------


## Sela

Evo i mene malo.Suzzie,znas da Tlatincici nije lako :Raspa:  :Raspa: 
Curke aj koje znate kako je u Petrovoj preko ljeta,jel se sto radi,kako docovi idu na godisnji,jel coporativno ili sporadicno...??
Ja razmisljam opako o prirodnjaku (naravno)i krajem ovog mj.narucena sam na konz.ali tu upada neki kongres (jel znate sto i kakav i od kad do kad traje) i ne znam hocu li uspjet upasti u srpanj s postupkom zbog godisnjih...Moj dr cini mi se ide od 15.7.a ja m ocekujem oko 6,7,8.7.

----------


## tlatincica

Koliko ja znam, nema kolektivnog godišnjeg, ali postupci se ne rade. E, sad, to je sigurno za stimulirane, a za prirodnjake ne znam. Ako si naručena za kraj ovog mjeseca onda pitaj svog doca da ti ubaci prirodnjak. Ne vidim razloga zašto to ne bi učinio. Drago mi je da si "back on track"  :Kiss:

----------


## Sela

Pitat cu ga ukoliko uspijem doci do njega;sestra me narucila na konz. ali nije sigurno zbog tog kongresa da ce biti tamo..
Ako kazes da nema postupaka,to se mozda i na prirodnjake odnosi,tu su isto i punkcije i transferi...No sestra je rekla da
bi se moooooozda moglo sto dogovoriti,pa cemo bre da vidimo. :Heart:

----------


## pinny

Evo i mene. Ja se danas cijeli dan vucem kao stara baba. Nemam snage za nista. Napuhana sam i stalno me probadaju jajnici.

*Sela* bravo za konzultacije. A doktora nece biti od 27.do 30.6. jer je kongres ESHRE u Rimu.

*Tlaltincice* jos malo  :Raspa:  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Sela

*Pinny* sutra si trudnica!!!! :Smile:  :Heart:

----------


## Sanjička

Eto naravno da ja kasnim!!!!!!

*Ivana78* cestitam ti i neka sve bude skolski~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
*Osijek* i tebi od srca za malu mrvicu sve najnajnaj,stvarno si zasluzila~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
*Pinny* sretno danas i obavijesti nas~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Sanjička

*tlatincice* za sutrasnji dan,da bude veeeeeeelika beta!!!!!!!!~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

I meni bi dobro dosla informacija kako lab radi preko ljeta.mm mora u 7.mj ponoviti spermiogram.ako nesto saznam prije javim vam.

----------


## zrinkič

pozdrav!!! ja sam nova ovdje, čitala sam toliko već foruma da neznam di bi šta napisala. ja ću od početka: ima 30 godina, moj m ima 37, 6 godina smo u braku....naša priča s Petrovom bolnicom započeta je početkom ove godine. svi nalazi u redu.......vodi nas doktorica Dinka Pavičić-Baldani ( sve pohvale)....sad sam četvrti dan na klomifenu, sutra idem na prvu folikulometriju, štoperica čeka doma u ladici...i idemo na prvu inseminaciju!!!!   strah me!!!  pišite mi!

----------


## Gosparka

Jao, pa sve same trudnice u Petrovoj  :Very Happy:  (to je zato što sam ja "izašla" iz nje  :Laughing: - malo crnog humora  :Razz:  hehe). 
Ma šala mala....Cure drage, čestitam od srca i neka vam idućih 9 mj. prođe baš po školski, a vama pikalicama i čekalicama bete puno sreće želim i da nas i vi obradujete što prije  :Love:

----------


## sanja1

Pinny sretno~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ :Klap: .

----------


## pinny

> *Pinny* sutra si trudnica!!!!


I doktor mi rekao sada ste trudni.  :Yes: 
ET prosao super. Vracena jedna mrvica.  :Bouncing: 
Danas horizontala a sutra go home.

*Tlatincice* za sutrasnju beturinu ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 

Svima veliki  :Kiss:

----------


## Sela

Ajde *Pinny* izvjesce na sunce!!!!!!
*Tlatincice* sutra~~~~~~~~~za betu!!!!!!
Mene upravo otkantali za konzultacije,nista od socijalnog prirodnjaka,narucena sam krajem kolovoza....
*Sneki* je imala pravo,rujan ce biti opak,a tek listopad..!!!!!!!!!
Mala anegdota...Bila kod soc.ginekologa po potvrdu za bolovanje i uputnicu za konzultacije(btw.eto sad
mi tak hitno ni ne treba),medjutim poljubila vrata:pise na godisnjem je..blabla..bla..zamjenski je taj i taj.
I ja odjurila  tamo i dodjem na red i pita mene doc(pise mu na vratima mr sci.med i slicno,pun je titula)
"A  zasto vi idete na medicinsku oplodnju????"Malo sam ga belo ali i nadrkano pogledala..Reko:"Indici-
rana nam je zbog dijagnoza",a u sebi si mislim"ne dragi,idem jel obozavam kad rade Istarski ipsilon
kroz moju maternicu,probijajuci tunele kroz njen zid.."
I on pocne pricu kako (pazi sad ovo) bih ja sigurno zatrudnjela da sam s drugim partnerom i par puta
spomenuo Boga,u smislu tko zna zasto sam ja kaznjena svojom neplodnoscu...i svojim partnerom.
Ha,ha????Sto kazete????
I jos je ispricao neku pricu u smislu da to sto mi je m mladji od mene nije dobro,da bih najbolje prosla 
s nekim od 50 ili 60..jer takvi stancaju bebe kao sumanuti...hiiihhiiiihiii
Drage moje,necu reci koji je to dr,ali ima jedan fra sto se slicnoo zove,vrlo simptomaticno...
I opet moja primarna doktorica,usprkos uputi za cc od ginekologa,trazi da joj iskopiram povijest bolesti
...zbog komisije,znate...tako da drugi put uopce necu mucit muku s odlaskom ginekologu prvo..
Eto toliko od mene,ak ce biti kakvih novosti---javim :Yes:  :Wink:

----------


## Sela

Evo PINNY opet smo pisale u isto vrijeme....mislim na tebe

----------


## Sela

[QUOTE=pinny;1651985]ET prosao super. Vracena jedna mrvica.  :Bouncing: 

Jedna ali vrijedna!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!Jel savrsena??????????? :Klap:  :Heart:

----------


## pinny

*Sela*  :Kiss: 

I ja se nadam da je vrijedna.  :Sing: 

Kako je biologica rekla nije savrsena ali je ok.  :Heart:

----------


## tlatincica

[QUOTE=pinny;1651985]I doktor mi rekao sada ste trudni.
ET prosao super. Vracena jedna mrvica.
Danas horizontala a sutra go home.[\QUOTE]

Bravo Pinny!!! Jupii za mrvicu!!!  :Very Happy:  Već su ti 2 puta rekli da si trudna- nema ti druge  :Grin:  




> Mala anegdota...I ja odjurila tamo i dodjem na red i pita mene doc(pise mu na vratima mr sci.med i slicno,pun je titula)
> *"A zasto vi idete na medicinsku oplodnju????"*Malo sam ga belo ali i nadrkano pogledala..Reko:"Indici-
> rana nam je zbog dijagnoza",a u sebi si mislim"ne dragi,idem jel obozavam kad rade Istarski ipsilon
> kroz moju maternicu,probijajuci tunele kroz njen zid.."
> I on pocne pricu kako (pazi sad ovo) bih ja sigurno zatrudnjela *da sam s drugim partnerom i par puta* *spomenuo Boga,u smislu tko zna zasto sam ja kaznjena svojom neplodnoscu...i svojim partnerom.* I jos je ispricao neku pricu u smislu da to sto mi je m mladji od mene nije dobro,da bih najbolje prosla s nekim od 50 ili 60..jer takvi stancaju bebe kao sumanuti...hiiihhiiiihiii


O, Bože...!  :Shock: 
Ma... Čuo bi me!!!  :Evil or Very Mad:  Čuli smo sličnu priču na kavici, zar ne...?
Svaka čast na zadržavanju prisebnosti i pristojnosti.
Marva neodgojena!  :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## Sela

> *Sela* 
> 
> I ja se nadam da je vrijedna. 
> 
> Kako je biologica rekla nije savrsena ali je ok.


Ma onda je *savrsena!!!!!!*cmok

----------


## tlatincica

> *Sela* 
> 
> I ja se nadam da je vrijedna. 
> 
> Kako je biologica rekla nije savrsena ali je ok.


Naravno da je savršena! Pa, trudna si  :Love:

----------


## Sela

*Tlatincice* moja,ma cula ja da takvi cudaci postoje,no tko njima dade diplomu???!!!!No hvala bogecu,nije moj ginekolog
i nek je sa srecom svim tetama koje njemu hodocaste...Pricao mi jos o nekoj curi izbjeglici sto je zatrudnjela 3 puta sa svojim
sefom na poslu,a sef-dilber od 60..ja mislila da on mene zeza ispocetka....hahhahhhhahh
Jao,dragi moj muzu,zasto ti nemas 60,molit cu lijepo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!????

----------


## Dea2010

Bok cure! Eto me natrag odmorna i spremna na nove pothvate. 
Odmah čestitam *Osijek* na srčeku koje kuca i *Ivani* na lijepoj beti! Bravo cure! Sad nek uslijede školske trudnoće i zdrave bebice.  :Smile: 
*Sela* žao mi je što nije bilo js - drži se i hrabro dalje!
Vidim da pišete da nema postupaka preko ljeta i da doktora nema sljedeći tjedan. Kako bez veze... Baš sam mislila ubosti jedan prirodni IVF dok sam na godišnjem. Znači stvarno ništa od toga? Inače kako ide procedura nakon neupjelog postupka - pojavim se opet na ultrazvuk 8-10 dan kao što mi je napisano prvi put ili moram na nove konzultacije prije toga (idem za sada u prirodnim ciklusima)?

----------


## Sanjička

> Ma onda je *savrsena!!!!!!*cmok


  :Wink: 
Bravo Pinny!!!Jedna,vrijedna i savrsena mrvica!!!! :Very Happy: : :Klap: 
Sada malo mirovanja i punooooo mazi busicu!!!!! :Zaljubljen:

----------


## Sela

*Dea2010* eto bas sam i ja bila zaintersirana za prirodni u srpnju,i neki dan kad sam hodocastila u polikliniku,rece mi sestra da bi se mmooooooozda
moglo sto izorganizirati,ali...nek se ne nadam puno.I rekla mi da dodjem 8.dan ciklusa samo na UZV pa cemo vidjeti...I ja to prihvatila medjutim vratila sam 
se i rekla sestri da me  ipak upise za prethodne konzultacije...Medjutim zvali su me danas da otkazuju konzultacije jer nema doktora i da se nazalost
nece nista ljeti moci raditi i da mi moze ponuditi termin u kolovozu za konzultacije....Znaci da nije ljeto,samo bi se pojavila na UZV 8.dan!!!
Sad jos imam varijantu ici privatno,ali i to cu jos vidjeti.....i tamo ljudi imaju godisnje ne...???

----------


## Sanjička

> O, Bože...! 
> Ma... Čuo bi me!!!  Čuli smo sličnu priču na kavici, zar ne...?
> Svaka čast na zadržavanju prisebnosti i pristojnosti.
> Marva neodgojena!


Ja jos uvijek ne mogu vjerovati da takvi ljudi uopce postoje a kamoli jos da rade taj posao(ginekolog)
Cuj Sela mozda se zapravo on nudio da ti "pomogne"!!!!!!!!hahahahaha(strasno za popizdit)
U soku sam,posebno sto smo na kavi culi da ima takvih primjera jos sto je zapravo sramotno......

----------


## Sanjička

*Dea2010* i ja sam ti narucena za 8.mj. za konzultacije.Mislim da preko ljeta nista.Ako se ne varam,cula sam da preko ljeta primaju samo trudnice!S tim da cu ja probat uzeti termin za te konzultacije najvjerojatnije privatno i to sto ranije(prije M) tako da ako bude moguce probam izmoliti postupak.Na sve sam spremna!!!!!!

----------


## Sela

[QUOTE=Sanjička;1652055
Cuj Sela mozda se zapravo on nudio da ti "pomogne"!!!!!!!!hahahahaha(strasno za popizdit)
[/QUOTE]

Hahhhhaaaaahhaaaa,samo sam vas cekala!!!!!!Da,to sam i ja pomislila!!!!Umrijet cu od smijeha!!!!! :Laughing:  :Teletubbies:

----------


## suzzie2

da Istarski ipsilon....  :Laughing:  :Laughing:  :Laughing:  :Laughing:  :Laughing:

----------


## Sela

Evo me opet.Stalno mislim da cu to napisati pa zaboravim od silno burne zivotne dinamike :Laughing: .Htjela bih pohvaliti anesteziologa na Pinnynoj i mojoj punkciji.Mislim da pisem i u Pinnyno ime.Koktelcic koji je smutio bio mi je aman taman da ne osjetim bolne ubode vec kao pikice nekakve unutra,a i dilajlasta sam bila toliko da se ne sjecam kad me sestra odvezla iz sale za operacije u sobu dolje u prizemlju.
Kao da sam plutala na valovima svijesti i na momente uranjala u nesvijest.Cula sam da su rekli negativna aspiracija iz biol.laba i vise se ne sjecam niceg dok nisam dosla dolje i sestra mi ponovila"jeste culi,gospodjo,negativna aspiracija"..A ja suhog grla i uslagirana nisam mogla nista rec,al mi je bilo sve jasno,a opet kao da se to nekom drugom desava ne meni.....kao da to sanjam...
Pinnyca me tjesila...
A bila je dobra,kad su je vodili van iz sale,sva ozarena dala mi je znak da je sve super...cini mi se da je nju manje uslagiralo..
Daklem cure,anestezijica je bila fantasticna i moj strah bezrazlozan,sve pohvale....

----------


## ZAUZETA

> Hahhhhaaaaahhaaaa,samo sam vas cekala!!!!!!Da,to sam i ja pomislila!!!!Umrijet cu od smijeha!!!!!



hahahahahahahaah  stara budala,  kak itko hoće ići kod takvih ginića, sad kad postoji izbor,  joooj, odmah sam se sjetila kak me je maltretirao jedan lik na zboru davno prije kad sam imala 16 (davna prošlost) i stalno mi je govorio da zašto ja imam dečka vršnjaka, da meni treba netko stariji, iskusniji...  stari pedofil

Puse trudnicama,   da,da i tebi pinny i tlatinčica,,,

----------


## sanja1

Pinny trudnice,bravo~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~da se malac dobro ugnjezdi :Very Happy: .
Tlatincice~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~sutra za big bety :Grin: .
Sela sad možeš reći tm da imaš uputu doktora da si nađeš ljuavnika,ali samo starog :Laughing: ,joj stvarno svakakvih ljudi ima.... :Cool: .

----------


## taca70

Tlatincica, kako si?Koliko ce sutra biti od transfera?
Pinny, nema druge nego da ~~~~~ za tog malca.
Sela, jako mi je drago da si u planovima za dalje.Odmori preko ljeta, dobro dode napuniti baterije prije novog pohoda.Ja uvijek gledam da se nakon neuspjeha negdje maknem iz svakodnevnice, promijenim sredinu i odmorim mozdane vijuge od MPO-a.U protivnom, nuspojave su vrlo neugodne.
Svima pusa i nadam se da se vidim ubrzo.

----------


## tlatincica

> Tlatincica, kako si?Koliko ce sutra biti od transfera?


11 dana




> Svima pusa i nadam se da se vidim ubrzo.


Baš i ja razmišljam o tome. 
Meni paše i vikend i slijedeći tjedan...  :Smile: 

Ima još zainteresiranih?  :Trep trep:

----------


## Sela

Jo,*Taco,Taco* kad mi nesto ne da mira ....Vidjet cu sto ce biti u srpnju,prvi dio mjeseca sam na godisnjem ali ce mi ga pokvariti m pa kako nemamo
vikendicu na moru ili rodbinu sa smjestajem,ne znam da li nam se isplati uopce placati aranzmane i ljetovanje(nismo jos nista uplatili kad nisam znala kako
ce biti sa ovim stimuliranim,da li cu smjeti na sunce i kupati se i slicno-no sad me to vise ne muci,hehe)...Pa sad ako necu na more,mozda cu ipak pokusati 
prirodni IVF privatno.Taj dio price mi jos nije kristalno jasan,jedino sto mi je jasno je da cu najesen u ,kako ti kazes, novi pohod.Krizarski rat....
Nema :Predaja:  :Trep trep:  :Trep trep:

----------


## Sela

> Ima još zainteresiranih?


Ima,naravno.

----------


## Sela

Evo me opet,hihi,ovaj forum je rodjen za mene.Danas sam cijelo popodne kod kuce sama,uzivam uoci sutrasnjeg
povratka na posao...
Ima jedna cudna stavka,rastura me danas osjecaj kao da sam u jakoj ovulaciji,pocelo jucer,a danas sve skaklja
unutra,leptirici i reptili u donjem dijelu trbuha:kad ne bih imala aspirirane folikule,rekla bih,eto vrhunca..primimo se
posla :Laughing:

----------


## Dea2010

Znači preko ljeta smo osuđeni na privatne klinike. Nadam se da oni neće imati kolektivne. Mi smo prošle godine bili u 7 i 8 mjesecu u poliklinici IVF i radili su - kad je jedan dr bio na godišnjem drugi bi preuzeo pacijente. Nadajmo se da će i ovo ljeto biti isto.

----------


## tlatincica

*Dea2010* drago mi je da si bolje  :Smile:  i da planiraš za dalje.
Još par postova i moći ćeš primati i privatne poruke  :Smile: 
Jesi ti za kavicu, hm?  :Smile: 
*Zauzeta*, imaš ti kakvog posla slijedećih dana u ZG? *Osijek*, kad dolaziš na UZV..? Neću nabrajati više... Svi ste pozvani, a mi iz Zagreba ćemo se prilagoditi  :Bye: 
*Pinny*, jedino tebe neću gnjaviti  :Kiss:

----------


## tlatincica

> Evo me opet,hihi,ovaj forum je rodjen za mene.Danas sam cijelo popodne kod kuce sama,uzivam uoci sutrasnjeg
> povratka na posao...
> Ima jedna cudna stavka,rastura me danas osjecaj kao da sam u jakoj ovulaciji,pocelo jucer,a danas sve skaklja
> unutra,leptirici i reptili u donjem dijelu trbuha:kad ne bih imala aspirirane folikule,rekla bih,eto vrhunca..primimo se
> posla


Vraže mali  :Grin:

----------


## tlatincica

Drage Petrofke,
objavljujem zadnju *kavu* prije godišnjih odmora u *utorak* slijedeći tjedan!
Molim vas potvrdite odgovara li vam _dan i mjesto_ (uvijek isto) bilo kojim komunikacijskim kanalom (ovdje, pp, sms...).

Tko neće doći, biti će mu žao  :Dancing Fever:

----------


## Sela

Je,je,bit ce mu zao...
www.youtube.com/watch?v=vZ7KGVhM1a4
 :Grin:  :Grin:

----------


## tlatincica

Procurila. Moj naklon, show je završio.
Idemo dalje.

----------


## tlatincica

Ajoj, zaboravila sam- lab radi preko ljeta.

----------


## pinny

Jutro moje najdraze! Evo jutarnje  :Coffee: 

Al ste jucer bile aktivne na pdf-u  :Klap: 

*Tlatincice* kako si jutros?

Auuuuuuuu k vrag........ Upravo sam ti htjela poslati vibrice. Dobro da nisam poslala post.

Draga  :Love:  drzi se i hrabro naprijed.

----------


## suzzie2

*Tlatinčice* draga  :Mad: ! Žao mi je, stvarno sam nekako mislila da će kod tebe uspjeti, bila si mi super-pozitivna i to mi je bilo fenomenalno!

Ali znaš kako dalje....s nama na kavu da ti bude lakše, onda malo mora i uživanja, i onda jesen....možda je sve ovo neki znak za jedan fenomelnani jesenski vlakić!

Drži se  :Love: !

----------


## taca70

Tlatincica, bas mi je zao, svaki dan koji odmakne ulijeva vise nade i onda pljas.Ali lijepo je sanja sve napisala, ljeto ce malo zacijeliti rane pa u jesen s novim optimizmom.Nema druge.

----------


## mala26

aih sam imala 16.06.. čitajući vidim da svi govore da nisu imali nikakvih bolova, možda malo i to me uplašilo. ja imam bolove od prvog dana i stalno traju. jedino što mogu je ležat. luda sam od svega. kroz što sve moramo prolazit da bi ostvarile cilj,ali ako uspije vrijedno je svega.

----------


## sanja1

Tlatincice :Love: ,koji šit ako si procurila zapravo,kažem to jer je i Ivani počela m pa eto je sad trudna,ja se još uvijek nadam dok ne javiš betu.

----------


## Sanjička

> Tlatincice,koji šit ako si procurila zapravo,kažem to jer je i Ivani počela m pa eto je sad trudna,ja se još uvijek nadam dok ne javiš betu.


zao mi je tlatincice ako je M stigla za istac!!!!Mozda jos ima nade!!!!

----------


## Sanjička

E da,zaboravila sam napisati : *MOZE KAVA U UTORAK*

----------


## Sela

Draga nasa *Tlatincice* ....zlato....nada ce nas spasiti..ajd samo hrabro u novi dan,u novi ciklus.Jake smo mi......drz se

----------


## Sela

*Pinny* kako se osjeca sadasnjobuduca trudnica???? :Zaljubljen:

----------


## taca70

Ja sam isto za utorak ali ajd me samo jos podsjetite.Senilim polako ali sigurno.

----------


## osijek

Nije me bilo jedan dan i vidim da ste se bašraspisale kao da ste znale da mene nema.
Ja u zg mislim da neću skoro jer dugo mi se voziti, a na kraju dođem tamo, a dr. na godišnjem. Možda malo kasnije kad napunimo 12 tt ili tako nešto vidjet ću sa svojom gin. U ponedjeljak idem opet na uzv kod svoje gin. pa ću opet vidjeti svoje malo zlato i dobiti novu slićicu. Jajnici su mi opet malo poludili, ali nije jako strašno jedan je 7 cm, a drugi 8 cm, ali ja mislim da se smiruju.
Inače sam ok samo me mučnine ubiše stalno sam gladna, a kad počenm jesti muka, pa onda prestanem pa za sat, dva opet probam jesti i tako skroz. Ali neka slatke muke trudnoče!
*tlatinčice* žao mi je zbog M, a valjda će i tebe onda onaj jesenski vlak pokupiti!
Pinny držimo fige i navijamo za tvoju mrvu!

----------


## ivana78

Drage moje suborke,

Evo nisam bila na forumu par dana trebala sam se malo skulirat pa da Vam napišem izvještaj dakle 05.06. kao što znate bio je transfer jedne blastociste.
8 dan transfera lagano smeđe brljavljenje, pa sve do
18.06. 13 dnt beta=379,6
21.06. 16 dnt beta=808,2
23.06. 18 dnt beta=862,3
24.06. 19 dnt beta=1.015
čak mi je krenulo i poveće krvarenje nakon prve bete, koje se nakon što sam 21.06. počela piti tablete (duphostan) smirilo, tako da je sada "samo " tamna-smeđa sukrvica.
Danas sam bila na UZV kod svog primarnog ginekologa koji je rekao da beta i nije tako loša što se tiče "visine" ali je problem što se ne dupla, odmah je anulirao vanmateričnu trudnoću ultrazvukom, jer se na UZV vidi: gestacijska vrećica 5x3 mm-za oko 5 tj EO?
No međutim sve bi to bilo i dobro, ali kada je on "izvukao" onu spravu od UZV-a iz mene je izašlo tamne sukrvice, na što je rekao -NIJE DOBRO. On je i napisao na nalazu da je smeđi sekret u rodnici.
E sada, rekao je da u ponedjeljak idem ponovo vaditi betu , pa ako raste, da idem na UZV u utorak.
Baš sam  :Sad:

----------


## taca70

Ivana78, nemam ti sta pametno reci osim da mi je jako zao.Da se beta od pocetka dobro duplala danas bi morala biti vec visa od 3000 ili barem tu negdje.Ipak, 1.beta ti je bila super,stvarno ne znam zasto se nije nastavila duplati.

----------


## andream

> Ajoj, zaboravila sam- lab radi preko ljeta.


Hvala.

----------


## tlatincica

Ivana, ja... ja se jako nadam da će ispasti OK. Zaista je čudno da se beta ne dupla... Držim ti fige jako  :Love:  ~~~~~~~~

Pinny, kako se držiš? Nadam se da opušteno guštaš u ovim slatkim danima iščekivanja. Trudnica jedna  :Grin:  ~~~~~~

Cure hvala vam na podršci  :Heart:  puno znači.
Ja ni suzu nisam pustila. Znam da sam se pripremala već danima na ovakav rezultat, ali ipak se čudim da nisam reagirala. Da, gadno je u srcu- skroz se stegnulo i malo boli. Valjda neću dobiti ptsp  :Grin:  

Moram još ovo reći: mm mi daje beskrajno toplu i jaku podršku. Zaista osjećam da ovo ne guram samo ja, nego da se zajedno hrabro borimo.


I obavijest za lab:
preko ljeta se mora naručivati, posebno za spermiograme.

Veselim se utorku  :Smile:

----------


## sanja1

Ivana zaista se iskreno,iz sveg srca nadam da će biti sve uredu :Love: ,mi ovdje sve mislimo na tebe a toliko pozitivnih misli mora pogurat malo tvog malca.
Tlatincice :Heart: ,pusaaaaaa.
Pinny kako ide? :Grin: 
Ja se najvjerojatnije isto pojavljujem na kavici :Yes: .

----------


## Sela

*Ivana* cvrsto se uzdam da ce se mrvuljak izboriti za svoje pravo na zivot...Nisam se tome nadala.. :Unsure: 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za malca i jos tisucu put vise... :Heart: 
 :Love:

----------


## Dea2010

Ivana ~~~~~~~~~~~~ vibram za malog borca!

Kava u utorak zvuči jako dobro - rado bih vas upoznala i u živo. Samo ako možete još jednom napisati mjesto i vrijeme, pa ako zbog posla budem mogla rado ću vam se pridružiti.

----------


## Dea2010

Tlatincice zao mi je...  :Sad:  Drži se!

----------


## pinny

Evo i mene. Bas sam poranila jutros. I do sada sam  uvijek tako par dana poslije transfera se rano budila. Zato moje dame   :Coffee: 

Sinoc sam dosla kuci. Napokon.   :Very Happy: 
Osjecam se super. Kao da nisam bila u nikakvom postupku.
 Jedino me na to podsjeti moj desni jajnik koji malo probada.

*Ivana* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za malog borca  :Heart:  i nadam se da ce sve biti ok 

Vidim da ce biti i ljetne akcije ovdje zato ~~~~~~~~~~~~~ *Taca70, Dea, Sela 

Osijek* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  bebici velika  :Kiss: 

*tlatincica* saljem ti puno  :Love:  . Znam kako je to kada ne pustis ni suzu nego se jednostavno samo stegne u grlu i oko srca. Tako ja reagiram.  Taj dan poslozim kockice u glavi i vec sam u sljedecem postupku. 

Curke uzivajte danas.

----------


## osijek

Ivana 78 drži se i valjda će ipak biti dobro!

----------


## tlatincica

> Ja se _najvjerojatnije_ isto pojavljujem na kavic


Čitam _sigurno_  :Grin: 

Dea, daj još malkice piši po forumu da dobiješ opciju privatnih  poruka...




> Ivana 78 drži se i valjda će ipak biti dobro!


X  :Heart: 
Danas puno mislim na tebe i nadam se da je situacija puno bolja.  :Love: 

Osijek jako ti je lijep potpis  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## ivana78

> Čitam _sigurno_ 
> 
> Dea, daj još malkice piši po forumu da dobiješ opciju privatnih  poruka...
> 
> 
> X 
> Danas puno mislim na tebe i nadam se da je situacija puno bolja.


Hvala cure, bolje je danas, ništa ne boli, a niti pretjerano curi, mislim curi ali ne kako je bilo....
joj tko će dočekati ponedjeljak i betu :Sad: 
Pusa hvala vam što mislite na mene :Heart:

----------


## Sela

*Ivanice* bit ce sve ok....vibramo za to...
Curke,ja muku mucim s jajnicima,lijevi me rastura,kad mislim da cu morat jauknut,bol nestane...
Grudi narasle,bolne i tako sam ljuta,ljuta,ljuta jer ne razumijem sto je to...Dok sam se stimulirala
(khmmm) nikakve senzacije se nisu desavale,a sad 4.i 5.dan od aspiracije hormoni mi divljaju i 
divljaju kao da koristim ono 6 utrica dnevno!!!!!Akhhhhhh.....!!!! :Mad:  :Mad: 
Da je bar necemu sve to!!!!Jucer je i sluzi bilo kao u najdivnijoj ovulaciji...
Valjda je sve to normalno,dajte me prosvijetlite,ovo mi je 1.stim.IVF i nema mi 
tko reci ni objasniti ista....

----------


## sanja1

Sela neznam kako je drugima ali meni sad u stimulaciji isto ništa pretjerano a kad mi je završila m onda su mi jajnici podivljali,i konstantno imam osjećaj da trebam dobit m a tek je sljedeća na redu za 2 tjedna,mislim da ću sljedeći tjedan do svoje gin. jer mi se nekako čini da mi se napravila neka opaka cista :Evil or Very Mad: .

----------


## tlatincica

Meni još nije došla prava M  :Mad:  samo brljavljenje od 2 dana. Beta 11 dnt je potvrđeno negativna, sa utrićima sam prestala i čekam...
Ja ću isto morati kod svoje primarne ginićke jer mi se pojavila endometrioza, a liječnici u Petrovoj preko ljeta hendlaju samo trudnice. Uopće ne znam može li mi primarka uopće pomoći? 
Sela, javi se svom ginekologu i pitaj za savjet ili pregled da vidi da nije neka cista u pitanju.

----------


## Sela

Ma mog ginekologa nema,na godisnjem je,mijenja ga onaj o kojem sam vam pricala par postova prije koji me pitao
zasto idem na MPO,sjecate se????A to bi onda cista mogla biti?Pa da,cim su i folikuli (onaj moj prazni trio) bili cisticni,
moguce da je bilo
jos malih koji su sad ili buknuli ili ne znam sto!Ajajaj!!!Kukuuuleeleeek,cviiiiil!!!!!!Moram smisliti nesto.tnx :Heart:

----------


## tlatincica

Ja sam znala otići privatniku na uzv kad mi se nije dalo čekati kod socijalke.
Ništa ne sugeriram, samo dijelim iskustvo.

----------


## Sela

Dobardan djevojke,sto danas se nisu kuhale kavice ujutro????Evo ja stigla na posao,jedem tortu i mislim na vas. :Smile: 
Jucer sam provela zapravo krasan dan,ignorirajuci svoje neugodne simptome maximalno.Otisli mm i ja u Ogulin
i na jezero Sabljaci,prava uzivancija...
Danas simptomi slabiji,bol u lijevom jajniku samo sporadicna,tek toliko da ne zaboravim na njega.
A sto se privatnih ginica tice,bez brige,tu sam ko doma,ali mi se ne daje stalno novac..naravno to mi je opcija
u slucaju da se nesto jace zakomplicira...
Mislim da se nisam izjasnila za kavu..... :Saint:  Dolazim i ja,oko 5 nadam se... :Heart:

----------


## plavuša 007

hay,cure! da vas pitam,idem na prvi ivf u 6 mj,tj bit će već 7 mj jer uzimam već 13 decapeptyl od 14.6 i još mi nema menstruacije a moja soc.ginek. mi je rekla da otprilike za 7 dana dođe kad počnem s bodenjem,pa neznam sad je li i ostalima dolazilo na vrjeme ili sam samo ja abnormalna pa meni sve kasni,inače sam imala več sve simptome dolaska ali nema joj ni traga ni glasa! izludit će me!

----------


## Aurora*

> hay,cure! da vas pitam,idem na prvi ivf u 6 mj,tj bit će već 7 mj jer uzimam već 13 decapeptyl od 14.6 i još mi nema menstruacije a moja soc.ginek. mi je rekla da otprilike za 7 dana dođe kad počnem s bodenjem,pa neznam sad je li i ostalima dolazilo na vrjeme ili sam samo ja abnormalna pa meni sve kasni,inače sam imala več sve simptome dolaska ali nema joj ni traga ni glasa! izludit će me!


Da li su ti inace uredne menstruacije? Ako znas da bi ti inace trebala vec doci, onda bih rekla da treba provjeriti zasto je jos nema. Od kada si pocela s Decapeptylom nisi bila u klinici? U Rijeci obicno daju prvo 7 Decapeptyla pa onda svaki put treba doci po jos dva, pretpostavljam upravo iz tog razloga da se provjeri zasto eventualno menstruacija kasni...

Ne znam, ako ti stvarno kasni napravi test za trudnocu ili se svakako javi na kliniku da vide u cemu je stvar.

----------


## plavuša 007

zadnja 2 mjeseca mi je bila uredna,a 2 prije tog mi je kasnila 4-6 dana,a sada je već 34 dan ciklusa,tj već 2 dana i po tome kasni,a doktorica moja nije radila prošli tjedan a u zg nisam zvala jer sam mislila da će doć svaki čas a ako do ponedjeljka ne dođe morat ću ih zvat da vidim što nevalja .

----------


## taca70

Plavuša007,meni je decapeptyl produljio ciklus za nekih 5 dana prosle godine i dr. mi je rekao da to nije nista cudno.Ipak, u ponedeljak se svakako javi svom dr.

----------


## plavuša 007

odmah mi je lakše da nisam jedina! ako ne stigne do sutra zovem,naravno ako mi se jave.

----------


## mare41

plavuša, nije neuobičajeno da menga kasni pod supresijom, i meni je kasnila 3 dana, al obavezno zovi jer ne treba baš tako puno kasniti, a jesi radila test?

----------


## plavuša 007

nisam,jer već danima mislim da će mi svaki čas,bole me sise,jajnik me trza,imala prišt... tako da mi ta opcija nije ni padala na pamet.

----------


## suzzie2

*Ivana 78* baš sam se rastužila!  :Crying or Very sad:  Puno mislim na tebe i čvrsto držim fige da bude sve u redu!!!!!  :Love:  Javi nam betu!

----------


## Sanjička

Evo i mene nakon par dana odmora!!!!

*Ivana* stvarno sam se jako razalostila kad sam procitala!!!!Izgledalo je toliko obecavajuce i onda nas zivot podsjeti na svoju surovost i realnost da se nikada ne smijemo previse veseliti.Ali eto mi smo takvi i hvatamo se i za male slamcice spasa i nade.I ja sam jedna od tih i smatram da je to ok.Makar bi voljela da to nekad nije tako......
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za mrvicu i nadam se da ce sve ipak proci ok.

----------


## tlatincica

Drage moje,
kava sutra od 17 na ljuljačkama jednog od kafića u Importane galeriji!

----------


## pinny

*Ivana78* mislim na tebe danas i ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ :Love: 

*Plavusa007* jel mens. stigla? Nadam se da je sve ok. ~~~~~~~~~~ 

Vikend je prosao odlicno. Pogledala filmove koje sam si ostavila bas za ovo cekanje bete i sada pocela citati knjigu. Od sutra sve po starom. 

Lijep provod na kavici curke  :Bye: 


Svima velika  :Kiss:

----------


## osijek

*Ivana 78* dali ima što novo?
Ja idem popodne na uzv da vidim moju mrvicu koliko je narasla!

----------


## ivana78

Cure čekam betu......, ništa ne znam, osjećam se ok fizički, puno manje curi, ništa ne boli... osim duše  
Javim vam betu
pusa :Heart:

----------


## ZAUZETA

*Ivana78*,   :Love: ,  navijamo za mrvicu da se izbori i da beta probije gornje graniceee

----------


## tlatincica

Ivana cupkam tu na poslu od tvog zadnjeg posta...
Mora biti velika beta! Svi se nadamo tome!  :Smile: 
Osijek javi kako mrva napreduje  :Smile:

----------


## ivana78

> Ivana cupkam tu na poslu od tvog zadnjeg posta...
> Mora biti velika beta! Svi se nadamo tome!


Teta beta 1.334 u četvrtak bila 1.015, raste ali tako sporo za po..... 
i šta sad da ja vama kažem!?

U četvrtak idem kod jednog privatnika na UZV, do data apsolutno ništa ne poduzimam!!! Izbodena sam kao narkoman!!

----------


## mare41

ivana, da pitaš dr R na Zdravlje i život njegovo mišljenje ili da odeš k njemu?

----------


## Sanjička

> Teta beta 1.334 u četvrtak bila 1.015, raste ali tako sporo za po..... 
> i šta sad da ja vama kažem!?
> 
> U četvrtak idem kod jednog privatnika na UZV, do data apsolutno ništa ne poduzimam!!! Izbodena sam kao narkoman!!


I sta sad to znaci???Jel ti netko nesto rekao(sta ti je rekao dr na uzv-u)????? :Heart:

----------


## sanja1

Ma Ivana mrva ti je fakat borac i neda se,mora to izać na dobro :Yes: .

----------


## Sela

Pozdrav curke!!! :Smile: 
Da i ja dam neki znak zivota...kod mene nista novoga,mucim se za kruh svakidasnji.. :Rolling Eyes: 
*Ivanice* sreco,i dalje vibramo za mrvu da se stabilizira i opstane;bas mi je tesko
sto moras prozivjeti toliko nemira i brige..
Hajde mali,hajde,ajde mrvo,ajde,ajde,ajde,ajde,ajde,aj.... :Heart:

----------


## kriistiina

*Ivana78* želim ti svu sreću ovoga svijeta... Nadam se da će sve biti dobro.... Drži se !

----------


## plavuša 007

menga stigla! zvala jutros u petrovu i kad sam rekla da mi nakon 14 dana deceptyla nije još došla sestra se šokirala i otrčala pitat doktore što ču radit i rekli mi da prestanem s uzimanjem i da bi mi trebala onda doć,međutim taman oko 5 pođem u wc i vidim da je stigla tako da sam nastavila s bodenjem. znači,danas mi se konta prvi dan jer je došla prije 5,doduše možda par minuta prije ali ja ču sutra poćet s gonalom.ako nisam u pravu javite,ali prošli put sam na dogovoru pitala doktoricu kako računam da je prvi dan je li do 10 sati navečer a ona mi je rekla ako dođu do pet prvi dan a ako iza tek sutra je računam

----------


## tlatincica

Čestitam na prvom danu menge  :Grin:

----------


## tlatincica

Pinny što se događa kod tebe? Sad kad imaš vremena za pogledati sve utakmice, za koga navijaš na SP-u?  :Laughing: 

Ivana jedva čekam da čujem što će ti reći doktor. Vjerujem ti da si iscrpljena i umorna od ove neizvjesnosti, ali kako kažu cure, to je mali fajter i vibramo jako da sve ispadne dobro. 
Jesi zvala Petrovu da pitaš za savjet? 

Plavuša, Dea, kava?

----------


## osijek

*Ivana 78* ja sam zaboravila koliko je tebi zametaka vračeno, a ne da mi se sada vračati unatrag, ali možda ako je bilo 2 ili 3 možda je koji odustao pa se zato beta glupira, ali ja se nadam da je ovaj koji je tu pravi borac i da će se izboriti za sebe!

Ja sam došla sa uzv-a, bembolinac je narasao i sada je velik 10 mm, srćeko lupa i za sada je sve ok, otvorila sam trudničku, dobila uputnice za krv, urin, urin po sanfordu. Gin. mi je savjetovala da si kupim one vitamine za trudnice ( u zadnjoj sam pila pregnital, sada su već neki drugi u modi ) i rekla mi je da si kupim vitamin E i da pijem da to nije loše! A sad vidjet ćemo imam još pregnitala pa ću prvo to popiti, a onda ću si kupiti ove što mi je rekla.
Pitala sam kako da se ponašam šta da radim, a šta ne nikako, a ona se nasmijala i rekla ponašajte se normalno!

----------


## ivana78

> I sta sad to znaci???Jel ti netko nesto rekao(sta ti je rekao dr na uzv-u)?????


.......koji je rekao da beta i nije tako loša što se tiče "visine" ali je  problem što se ne dupla, odmah je anulirao vanmateričnu trudnoću  ultrazvukom, jer se na UZV vidi: gestacijska vrećica 5x3 mm-za oko 5 tj  EO? Ovo je bilo 24.06.

Osijek bravooooo za mrvicu  :Very Happy: 
Svim curkama sretno za sve- ne mogu baš pratiti, oprostite mi :Heart:

----------


## osijek

ivana 78 samo ti brini za sebe, a mi čemo navijati za mrvicu!

----------


## m arta

osijek, bravo za mrvicu!  :Klap:

----------


## Sanjička

Dobro jutro drage moje!!!!!

Eto ja moram prijaviti svoj izostanak s danasnje kave.Strasno mi je zao sto vas necu vidjeti ali zelim vam da se lijepo izklafrate i mislite na mene i nadam se da cemo se vidjeti i preko ljeta na kojoj kavici!!!!

*Osijek* cestitam za mrvicu i velika joj pusica.Ti mazi tibicu i ipak se malo cuvaj bez obzira sta kaze dr.
*Ivana* zelim ti da sve prode u najboljem redu i javi nam novosti.Uz tebe smo svi!!!!!!!!~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Sela

Hej morgen curke!!
Ja dolazim na kahvu ali uz sto obaveza popodne opet al nadam se da cu organizam osvijezit i tom dozom kofeina. :Coffee: 
*Ivanice* i *Osijek* samo naprijed velikim koracima...!!!!
Kod mene lipanjska pricica zavrsava smedjim brljavljenjem 20.ti dan ciklusa,koje li sretnice mene!!!!
Jos po mogucnosti mi fali samo koja bolestina uoci srpnja i super,imam ih sve!!!!! :Shock: 
Moje tockasto pubertetsko lice govori o  prozivljenom hormonskom tornadu...ovaj ciklus je cijeli *banana*!!!!(smajlic zvan banana)
Ali bit ce bolje jednog dana...
Danas sam kod homeopatice pa cu joj se pozalit malo vise i donijet cu na kavu sa sobom  najnovije snimke  
sa biorezonance,pa cete, ako koja hoce to vidjeti,imati priliku.Nesto poput onih *bodies* ili kako se vec 
zvase izlozba...
Lijep dan svim kofibrejkericama a naravno svim ostalima,vidimo se!!!! :Heart:

----------


## ZAUZETA

DA sam znala da će mi dan ovak izgledat planirala bi zg, sad mi je malo kasno, neki drugi dogovori su pali.  Ali Sela je spomenula Bodies revealed,  nadam se da ću stići do 11. 7. pogledati. U svakom slučaju planiram jedan dan doći vaditi hormone, a u pon, 5. 7. sam kod dr. K. Danas ako izganjam uputnicu dobit ću i bockalice za 9mj.  Sokovnik je prva liga,  potrošnja voća se povećala za 1000%,  moram početi sa kombinacijama sa povrćem, za sada samo naranče i jabuke.  *Sela*,  nešto za imunitet kod homeopata nebi bilo loše, i think pink :Heart: 
*Osijek*,  kupi ti nove vitamine, i oni imaju rok trajanja, naročito neki vitamini gube u doticaju sa O2 ak je bočica otvorena.  Jel te TM pazi i mazi :Love: ?
*Ivana* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za maleno  :Heart: , biće, biće...

----------


## osijek

*Zauzeta* ma imam cijelu nenačetu kutiju pregnitala kojoj je rok do 11/2012 tako da ipak ću ja to marnuti prvo jer isto to bih i kupila!

----------


## sanja1

Cure uživajte na kavi,ja nažalost neću stići,valjda će biti i neka kava preko ljeta :Klap: .pusa

----------


## Snekica

*Ivana*, ne brini, to te samo mali pišonja trenira za mjesece nakon što se rodi  :Yes: . Ali znam da se jaaaaaako brineš kako će se situacija razviti i na koji će kraj otići, ali u dubini duše svi znamo da će za koji mjesec mirno spavati pored tebe!  :Love: 
*Osijek*, šaljem VEEELIKI  :Kiss:  onom malom srcu što kuca ispod tvojega! 
*Sela, Zauzeta, Tlatinčica, Sanja, Sanjička itd...* (da sve ne nabrajam, ima nas previše...)  :Kiss: 

Popijte i koju kavicu za mene (bijela s hladnim mlijekom), hvala, hvala!  :Bye:

----------


## tlatincica

*Snekice*, kava koju smo popili za tebe bila je posebno fina  :Smile: 
Za cure koje nisu iz Zg:
javite se kad dolazite u Petrovu i ako se zadržite do popodneva uvijek je netko raspoložen za kavicu  :Smile: 

*Ivana*, kako se držiš? Ima li novosti?

*Zauzeta*, ja taj sokovnik gledam, mjerkam, hoću, neću... kažeš isplati se? Jesi dobila uputnicu?  :Klap:

----------


## Sela

Hojla evo i mene!Dok se vecera krcka ja drmam po cokoladi,zvuci poznato?Sutra ce me obradovati gresnica.
U to ne sumnjam.
Kavica je bila bas zanimljiva i uvijek nesto naucimo,doduse kratka,ona prva je bila legendarna..
*Zauzeta* bravo za tebe i tm i uzivajte u finoj hrani i koktelcicima...mljac...uff,imate kaj cokoladnog????? :Mljac: 
 :Heart:

----------


## sanja1

Zauzeta pa ti si konačno blizu akcije :Very Happy: ,baš mi je drago.
Curke s  :Coffee:  sigurna sam da je bilo zabavno,šteta što sam morala markirat :Aparatic: .
Svima šaljem  :Kiss: ,a posebno Ivani,nadam se da će nam se javit sa dobrim vijestima :Bye: .

----------


## tlatincica

Gladna sam pa sam zaboravila reći:

vi koje niste bile, falile ste nam  :Love:

----------


## Snekica

Ma, srce ste!!!  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## ZAUZETA

Sokovnik vrijedi tih novaca, melje sve u tekućinu, lako se održava i tih je. Nisam probala druge tako da nemogu usporediti, ali ovaj mi je investicija koja se isplati. Sela, sve čokoladno kaj dođe u kuću ne stigne do sokovnika, odmah potamanimo.(malo me sram, malo...)
 Uputnicu sam dobila, u pon zg, naravno dopodne tako da ne mogu nikog naći za kavu, morat ću se družiti malo sa rodbinom iz Bandićvillea. MM me upravo otkantao da neće ići sa mnom u zg pa si mislim kako ću izvesti da mi injekcije ne zakuhaju? Termotorba? Frižider? Termovrećica? Stopirati visokog/crnog/zgodnog vozača Ledo škrinje da me prebaci doma?  
    Znači labos kao naručuje preko ljeta ili...,  mislim, zbog tih hormona? Ma, pitat ću u pon samo ne znam do kada izdaju nalaze jer sam u 11 kod dr.a a prije toga moram podići spermiogram. Ak tko zna... thanks

----------


## Sela

Dbrjtr,ja ranoranilica,naravno s kompa na poslu....kuvam kavu za sve :Coffee:  najvise za one koje su jucer markirale..Ja se isto nadam da ce biti jos ljetnih kava
makar je tokom ljeta manje aktualnih tema i zbivanja ali uvijek se nadje nesto....
Ja odlucih danas poslije posla skociti do Breyera ukoliko gresnica iz mog prethodnog posta ne dodje kompletno,da vidim stanje progesterona 21.dan u ovom jadnom ciklusu (ne znam ima li to smisla ali nekako mislim da je i u ovom ciklusu bilo ovulacije) a i malo da pogledam hormon stitnjace TSH.Jucer mi homeopatica obratila pozornost na neke promjene na stitnjaci (putem biorezonance ) pa idem usput pogledati i to..Jos kad je *Taca* spomenula da ne smije biti iznad 2,jutros sam odmah prije posla sjurila se trazit zadnje nalaze i pazi..prije godinu dana 2,07.
Drage moje,zelim vam lijep i klimatiziran dan!!!!!!!! :Wink:

----------


## taca70

Sela, to ti je super nalaz TSH ali nemoj ga ponavljati sada, sacekaj iduci ciklus.Mislim da ni sa P ovaj ciklus neces nista dobiti jer si bila na punkciji i pod svim tim hormonima ne mozes imati realnu sliku niti jednog hormona.

----------


## Sela

> Sela, to ti je super nalaz TSH ali nemoj ga ponavljati sada, sacekaj iduci ciklus.Mislim da ni sa P ovaj ciklus neces nista dobiti jer si bila na punkciji i pod svim tim hormonima ne mozes imati realnu sliku niti jednog hormona.


Mislis da ne ici?Ok,onda necu,ti najbolje znas.Nekako sam mislila da TSH nema veze sa tim sto sam bila stimulirana.
Nisam ga dugo vadila.Jaoj,covjek nikad ne zna sto je pametno!

----------


## zrinkič

drage moje...koliko mi je teško čitati sve ovo, toliko nemogu bez svih vas! mada mi se prečesto čini da se samo izdeprimiram, jer suosjećam sa svima vama....a opet nekako je lakše. 
Ivana.....držim fige, Osijek....čestitam od srca, a svim ostalim trudilicama želim svu sreću. ja sutra ponovno u Zagreb, bit će mi 14.dc. u četvrtak me pregledo doktor Crvenković, u subotu, mislim da je Vrčić ili slično, jučer je bio doktor Strelec....ma više mi je svejedno tko me gleda....nadam se samo da će mi reći nešto konkretno i da idemo na našu prvu inseminaciju i iskreno, jedva čekam ,samo da sve završi, jer mi je teško svaki drugi dan se voziti dva sata u zg i doma, bolni su mi ti vaginalni ultrazvuci, cijeli trbuh me boli od klomifena i bubrezi me bole, imam valove vručine od kojih svaki put mislim kako ću se srušit. a nada...bojim se nadati bilo čemu ili očekivati jer se bojim razočarenja. ali vjerujem. vjerujem da ćemo imati svoje pile, vjerujem da ga zaslužujemo jer ga želimo!!!! 
da li je netko od vas sutra u Petrovoj, doduše meni je reko doktor doć u 7 ujutro....voljela bi Vas upoznat!!!!!

još jednom, sretno Vam svima!!!!

----------


## Sela

*Zrinkic* pozdrav!!I dobrodosla!!Cini mi se da ti na prvi post nitko nije odgovorio,ali to nije zato sto te igno-
riramo vec je uvijek problem s prvim postovima jer se pojavljuju sa zakasnjenjem te se pogubio u gomili napisanog.
Iako sam dosta starija od tebe,moj prvi AIH je bio prije recimo 8 mjeseci i jos je svjeze sjecanje na entuzijazam i 
ogromne nade koje sam gajila u uspijeh tada.Na zalost sa svakim postupkom,postajala sam sve realnije postavljena
na situaciju(a kad kazem kod mene-realnija to je zaista vrijedno spomena) i sad sam vec na dobrom putu da se rijesim
totalno nerazumnog samopouzdanja.No nada uvijek ostaje i dok postoji necemo posustajati..
No tebi je to prvi AIH i na pocetku si mpo puta (daj boze da bude i kraj) i dozvoli si sve i nade i srecu i uzbudjenje i
sve pozitivno cega ti se dusa hoce!!!Mozda ces bas ti biti jedna od sretnica kojima ce prvi puta znaciti i zadnji!!!!
Od srca ti zelim uspijeh i javljaj nam se cesce sa svojim mislima,osjecajima,planovima...pussse :Smile:

----------


## kriistiina

Hej cure.. Zrinkić dobro došla! Sela ti je sve odgovorila.... Samo polako i ako je moguće bez živciranja.. Želim ti svu sreću, ma neka se primi iz prve!!!

Ne znam ima li netko iskustva, ali čula sam se s dr Š iz Petrove i rekao je da ne moram putovati na folikulometrije nego mogu u svom gradu kod privatnika i da mu on onda javi.. Danas sam se čula i s tim privatnikom i rekao je da nema frke samo neka ga nazovem par dana prije M... Ipak mi je to ušteda od 300kn budući da me put do Zg izađe oko 550,00kn.....  :Smile:

----------


## tlatincica

> pozdrav!!! ja sam nova ovdje, čitala sam toliko već foruma da neznam di bi šta napisala. ja ću od početka: ima 30 godina, moj m ima 37, 6 godina smo u braku....naša priča s Petrovom bolnicom započeta je početkom ove godine. svi nalazi u redu.......vodi nas doktorica Dinka Pavičić-Baldani ( sve pohvale)....sad sam četvrti dan na klomifenu, sutra idem na prvu folikulometriju, štoperica čeka doma u ladici...i idemo na prvu inseminaciju!!!! strah me!!! pišite mi!


*Zrinkič* dobro došla! 
Nadam se da ćeš uspjeti sa prvom inseminacijom. Nemaš razloga za strah (možda za uzbuđenje  :Wink: ) inseminacija ne boli i prođe brzo. 

*Ivana* čekamo vijesti.

Moj ptsp je ipak došao. Još sam pokupila i neku trbušnu virozu tako da sam pošteno strgana. Jučer i danas sam blizu dna  :Sick:

----------


## pinny

Upravo na jutarnjoj dozi  :Coffee:  pa molim lijepo pridruzite se!

Pozdrav *Zrinkic* i dobro dosla i naravno sretno u postupku!

Eto mene na pola puta do bete. Ovih dana sam samo lunjala negdje. Sta cu kada mi crvi proradili. Kavica jedna, pa druga ....
Ma samo da mi prodje vikend  :Raspa:  

*Tlatincica* saljem  :Kiss:  ozdravilicu

Svima *~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~* a posebno za *Ivanu ~~~~~~~~~~*

----------


## sanja1

Dobro jutro svima,mmm baš je fina :Coffee: .
Pinny koliko još brojiš do tete bete?i ima li kakvih simptoma/nesimptoma?jao baš sam radoznala :Grin: .
Tlatincice  :Kiss:  za što brži oporavak i od viroze i od ptsp-a :Yes: .
Ivana jaaaavi seeee,nadam se da je sve ok :Heart: .

----------


## ivana78

Drage moje brinulice ,Jučer sam bila kod jednog privatnika na UZV, pregledao me je i rekao da je sada gestacijska  7 mm, te da se nazire žumanjčana-za sada bez ploda! Rekao je da je to još rano za plod, da bi se mogao vidjeti za 5-7 dana ako sve bude ok. Također me je uputio da još sutra izvadit betu, pa ako bude u porastu da mu se javim. Naravno okarakterizirao je moje stanje kao prijeteći pobačaj, i jako se začudio kako mi je moj ginekolog rekao da pijem duphostan samo 2x1, s obzirom da se on u slučaju prijetećih pob. pije 4 odjednom pa onda 3x2 i rekao mi da to odmah mijenjam i da tako pijem-što ja naravno od jučer i činim!Ja eto i dalje ništa ne znam do sutra.... ali doktor je bio izuzetno ljubazan (čak je uzeo kemijsku i sve mi crtao na papiru što se događa i što bi se trebalo dogoditi)  i ako ništa drugo malo me "podigao", da pitao me pijem li folnu, ja rekla također ne, pa mi je rekao da si i to pijem mada sam trebala ranije s njom krenuti....Pusa svima javim se sutra popodne poslije bete

----------


## osijek

*Zrinkić* dobro došla, samo bez živciranja, kada savladaš tehniku nadanja svemu i ničemu biti ćeš na konju. Ja sam i prvi i drugi puta na IVF-u uspjela od prve tako da moguće je, moraš se nadati, ali moraš znati i primiti poraz ako ne uspije od prve. Držimo fige da se ćim prije preseliš na pdf trudnice! :Grin: 
*Ivana 78* nestrpljivi smo! :Cekam:

----------


## pinny

Jos sest dana do bete.  :Cekam: 

Bas sam razmisljala jutros sto da vam napisem za simptome. I odustala, jer ih nema. Bas nijednog.  :Yes: 

Jedino sto mogu prijaviti nesanicu. Navecer vrtenje po krevetu, a ujutro kao kokos prva na nogama.  :Joggler:

----------


## Sanjička

Evo da vam se i ja malo javim!!!!!
Zao mi je sto nisam prisustvovala kavi,ali nadam se da ce biti jos koja prije nego se svi razbjezimo po svuda!!!!
*Zrinkic* dobro nam dosla i sto prije se veselili tvom uspjehu!Samo polako,bez straha,s puno optimizma i sve ce biti supac!!!!!
*Ivana* drzim fige na rukama i nogama da sve bude super....Javi kakvi su rezultati!!!!!
*Pinny* ti mi zvucis tako flegma,to mi je super!!!!!Bit ce to sve super!!!!
*Suzzie* ti si danas trebala bit u Petrovoj!?iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii?????????Nisam ja zaboravila!!!!!Strasno sam nestrpljiva da cujem sta kaze!!!!!

----------


## sanja1

Pinny~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~da nesimptomi znače trudnoću :Sing:  i da ćemo za šest dana opet poskakivat  :Dancing Fever: .
Ivana ma bit će to sve dobro,nestrpljivo čekamo sutrašnju betu,~~~~~~~~~~da raste do neba.
Zrinkič dobro nam došla,sretno s prvim AIH i nadam se zadnjim :Wink: .

----------


## ZAUZETA

*Ivana*  ~~~~~~~~~~ za mali žumanjak  :Smile: 
*Zrinkić*,  sretno na AIH,  meni je to bilo kao papa test,  bezbolno , kad dr obavi svoje ležiš pola sata u ambulanti i to je to.  Neke curke su imale bolnija iskustva,ali ne znam čime bi to tumačila jer je to čisto mehanički postupak.  Sječam se kad sam išla na drugi AIH, i ležim tako u ambulanti, gola narafski, a neki ljudi naletili i traže doktora, a mene sestra će kao pokriti sa plahtom koja ima po sredini ogromnu rupu i pokrije me sa "rupom",  ja se smijem i mislim si fakat uvjeti...
*Tlatinčica*, kakav ptsp, kakvo dno,  pa mi smo ti tu svi da nam se pojadaš, kao virtualna boks vreča - raspali. E, i da, odeš na temu "Je.. mi se" i razvezeš priču  :Smile:   kisikisi

----------


## zrinkič

pozdrav cure!!!! hvala Vam na lijepim riječima....mada ste me rasplakale, a i moju susjedu koja sijedi kraj mene!!!! danas me ponovno pregledao doktor Strelec....šutke....a ni ja  nisam ništa pitala. naveče primam štopericu, a u subotu smo u postupku. danas me još više boli...nekako se bojim da folikuli neće izdržat do štoperice. neznam da li je to moguće??? da li se može zakasnit sa štopericom? prirodno, imam ovulaciju uvijek 14. dan...i osjetim bolove. na folikulometriji...16. dc, više nema folikula....zato se brinem. da li boli kad pucaju ili kad se pripremaju??
danas sam si uzela hrpu filmova, i ni sutra neću na posao, želim se odmarat i smireno čekat subotu. imam još jedno pitanje: da li se nekako može znati, vidjeti da li postoje jajne stanice u folikulima? da li klomifen ili štoperica pospiješe njihov razvitak??? jer ja ovuliram, bez klomifena bi uvijek bio jedan folikul, svi hormoni, sve je ok,a i mm je ok....pa me zanima!!!! Ivana....držim fige!!!! pusa svima!!

----------


## suzzie2

Prije svega *Tlatinčice,* mislim da je bolje odtugovati nego ignorirati. Prema tome plači, vrišti, skači, ljuti se! Mi smo tu.  :Love: 

*Ivana* od srca želim da tvoja priča ima sretan završetak, navijam za malo srce - da bude tvoje malo čudo!  :Heart: 

*Pinny* coolerice  :Cool:  svaka čast!

Ostale drage moje, svima šaljem  :Love: 

*Zrinkić* želim ti dobrodošlicu i kao i svima, da što prije dođeš do svoje bebice. Nažalost nekima treba više, nekima manje, ali nekako smo zaključile na jednoj od kava, ipak u konačnici najveća večina nas ostvari svoj san! Ovdje ti treba strpljenja, puno živaca i volje, ali zato smo mi tu da pomognemo!

Ja sam se danas ubacila na rujanski vlakić...dakle sve ispočetka!

----------


## taca70

Suzzie2, jako mi je drago da si uspjela dogovoriti novi pokusaj tako brzo.Ima li kakvog objasnjenja za ono sto se desilo ili samo bad luck?

----------


## sanja1

Suzzie već u 9.mj.,pa to je :Sing:  :Sing:  :Sing: .

----------


## tlatincica

*Suzzie2* baš si me razveselila sa rujnom! To je po mom računu već 4 cure odavde za rujan. Niceee  :Cool: 


> E, i da, odeš na temu "Je.. mi se" i razvezeš priču kisikisi


 Daj link  :Grin: 



> danas me ponovno pregledao doktor Strelec....šutke....


Jesi sigurna da je bilo šutke? Ovi naši doktori svi pričaju kao da imaju ugrađene prigušivače  :Laughing: 
Zezam se. Nemoj se brinuti toliko. 
Na uzv-u se ne može vidjeti ima li js u folikulima- da je tako mnoge bi bile pošteđene bolnih uzaludnih punkcija. Sve će biti OK  :Love: 

*Sanja1* htjela sam ti reći da sam ja bila u bolnici i kod sestre se naručila za 12 mjesec. Do doktora ionako preko ljeta ne mogu doći, a ne znam kako je sad na telefonima. Daj odi i naruči se da u 12 mjesecu zajedno štrikamo, već sam se nekako navikla da si uvijek negdje u mojoj blizini. Što ti i nije loše, jer svi oko mene trudne ko blesavi.

----------


## sanja1

Joj Tlatincice blago tebi :Bouncing: ,pa zakaj mene onda nije htjela stavit na listu,ne kužim.Izgleda da mi nema druge nego da odem ponovo :Evil or Very Mad: ,valjda me neće opet otkantat,hm hm.Da i ja sam navikla da se pratimo :Love: .

----------


## mala26

Pozdrav svima! 
Moj prvi aih je prošao neuspješno. Malo sam bila tužna, ali sam se nekako pripremila na sve opcije pa je prošlo ok. Sad moram na novi dogovor. Kad se može radit opet aih? Koliko se treba pauzirat?

----------


## taca70

Mala26, ne treba nikakva pauza osim ako nisi primila nesto stimulacije tipa Gonal/Menopur pa bi onda 1 ciklus pauze bilo ok.

----------


## ZAUZETA

Tlatinčice, carice, evo link http://forum.roda.hr/threads/46059-K...BEivot-nabolje pa opleti.  Pao nam na 7 stranu, vrijeme je da ju netko podigne  :Smile:

----------


## mia74

Pozdrav cure..ja sam mali padobranac..
Ali s obzirom da ste vi u Petrovoj kao "doma",molim za malu informaciju..
Namjeravam napraviti novi nalaz hormona-pošto to uvijek radim u Petrovoj i najbliže mi je,nisam dobro možda shvatila u prijašnjim postovima,zar se moram naručiti-skužila sam da to vrijedi preko ljeta???
Ili sam malo zabrijala..????
I još nešto..na uputnici mi piše da se upućuje na endokrinologiju-jel to ok?
Naime,moje doc nema,bila je zamjena i više se ne sjećam šta treba pisati,a doc mi je jedva dao uputnicu jer mu nisam dala nalaze od mog mpo-ovca..
Dakle,pliz,pliz ako netko zna nešto o tome... :Heart:

----------


## sanja1

Cure evo bila ja danas u Petrovoj,Tlatincice hvala na upozorenju :Naklon: ,bila je neka druga sestra a ne ona velika koja me zaje... i stavila me na listu za 12mj.,tako da Tlatincice definitivno smo skupa još samo da si cikluse uskladimo :Laughing: .I s tim da me velika trebala stavit na listu za 11mj. ali kako je ona meni izričito rekla da se ne stavlja na listu bez prethodnog dogovora sa dr. lista za 11. je naravno u međuvremenu popunjena :Mad: ,a da sam došla u 9. kako je ona meni rekla,vjerojatno bi bilo slobodno tek za 2.mj.,ma za popiz.... :Evil or Very Mad: .

Mia74 mislim da  je netko ranije spomenuo da se preko ljeta naručuje za lab. a inače ne.

----------


## tlatincica

*Mala26* žao mi je  :Sad: 
Taca ti je rekla kako je: ako si bila u čistom prirodnom ciklusu, bez ikakvih lijekova, onda možeš svaki mjesec. Preporučila bih ti bar mjesec dana pauze čisto da se psihički stigneš oporaviti. Ali ako se osjećaš "fit" onda navali. I ja sam znala juriti iz mjeseca u mjesec.
*Mia74* labradi cijelo ljeto, mislim da se moraš naručivati samo za spermiograme i to samo u prvoj polovici kolovoza.

----------


## Sela

Pozdrav zene!!!
*Tlatincice* draga,losa iskustva kad tad dodju po svoje,drago mi je da si se uspjela osloboditi...
Sretno tebi sa *Sanjom1* u prosinackom ću-ću...
*Pinny* brojim i ja dane skupa s tobom,jos 5....i vibram jako,jako~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
*Mala26* zao mi na neuspjelom AIH-u,uspjet ces sljedeci puta!!!!
Meni grofica stigla jucer u kocijama od grimiznog barsuna,upregnuta u bijesne konje vrance...
Pisem ciklus 21 dan.. :Cool:

----------


## osijek

*Ivana 78* ja stalno tek naknadno vidim tvoje postove ne znam zašto, ali svejedno držim fige za današnju betu!

----------


## ivana78

> *Ivana 78* ja stalno tek naknadno vidim tvoje postove ne znam zašto, ali svejedno držim fige za današnju betu!


 
Kad pišemo u isto vrijeme :Wink:

----------


## Sanjička

ho ho ho!!!!

Moram vam javiti nove informacije....Tako sam sretna zbog ovog foruma.
*Tlatincica* prvenstveno tebi trebam zahvaliti na informaciji.I ja sam se danas javila u Petrovu i dobila termin,odn. stavljena sam na listu za kolovoz ako ce se raditi postupci i ovisno o mojoj M.Ako ne onda u rujnu(nema veze,ali bitno da sam ja na listici)!!!!!!!!
12.08. sam dobila termin za svog profa i onda cu se sve s njim dogovoriti.Do tada moram ponoviti papu i briseve na one sve bakt.To cu obaviti privatno i superiska!!!!!!!!!
Sretna sam ko malo dijete!!!!Ostalo ne mogu pisati ovdje........

----------


## Sanjička

Ivana jel znas vec kakve informacije o beti ?????

----------


## ivana78

1.318 smanjuje se-u ponedjeljak je bila 1.334

----------


## Sanjička

A ***** mu......
Ne krvaris?
Sad opet na uzv ili kako dalje?
Bas sam se nekako nadala da ce sve krenuti na bolje!!!!

----------


## taca70

Ivana78, jako mi je zao.Samo se nadam da ce sve proci sto bezazlenije i bezbolnije.

----------


## plavuša 007

cure ima li tko idući tjedan na ivf-u i ultrazvucima,nadam se da neću ja biti jedina!!!

----------


## osijek

*Ivana 78* baš mi je žao. Želim ti da se što prije to sve razriješi  jer znam da je ovo patnja u psihičkom smislu!

----------


## sanja1

A joj Ivana a baš mi je žao :No: .
Sanjička super za skorašnju akciju :Preskace uze: ,šteta kaj se  nismo srele u Petrovoj.

----------


## Sela

*Sanjicka* bravo za top listicu!!!! :Very Happy: 
*Ivana* bas mi je zao... :Sad:  Sad neka sve nekako
prodje sto bezbolnije..Jao,slusaj me sto pricam.Drz se 
draga,znam da ti je grozno i nista te ne moze moment.
utjesiti...Ali vidi nasu *Osijek!!!*Uvijek se sjeti nje. :Heart: 
Drage curke,vi ste se sve sjurile u bolnicu i dobile svoja
mjestasca na top listi,jedino ja ne znam dal da cekam
konzultacije ili da se isto uputim k sestrama...i grab-greb
kakvo dobro mjesto dok ga ne zauzme kakva druga
(ne)sretnica!!!!Što ja da radim,recite mi sad??? :Confused: 
Ja se nadam listopadu,a da ne ostane samo na nadi..

----------


## sanja1

Sela trk u Petrovu i traži da te uteftere u onu tekicu :Grin: .

----------


## tlatincica

Ivana baš mi je žao  :Sad: 
Nadam se da će sve završiti brzo i bezbolno i da ćeš se još brže oporaviti.


*Plavuša* čini mi se da *zrinkič* za sad jedina odavde tulumari po bolnici  :Wink: 
*Sanjička* bravo za termin! Kad ćemo čuti detalje?  :Cool:

----------


## Snekica

Jutro, curke! Kuham  :Coffee: , poslužite se! 
*Ivana*, drži se! Nemam baš insipaciju za nekim pametnim rječima!
Jesenski vlakić se puni i ubrzo će krenuti! I da sve budemo nakon njega trudne!!!  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 
*Plavuša, Zrinkič*,sretno u postupku!
*Osijek,* mislim na tebe! 
*Sela, Tlatinčica, Pinny*, mislim i na vas!!!
*Mala26*, žao mi je!

----------


## Snekica

*Taca*, kad krećeš? Ili sam preskočila nešto?

----------


## Sela

Dobrojutro!!!!*Sneki* super ti kava :Mljac: 
Ja cu vam curke malo nestat pa se cujemo drugi tjedan negdje.
Mislit cu na vas,a posebno na *Pinny* i njezinu betu...
Veselim se vasim jesenskim podvizima unaprijed. :Klap:

----------


## tlatincica

Sneki tako ti je dobra kavica da ću još jednu  :Smile: 

Ivana kako se držiš?  :Love: 

Zauzeta hvala za link, ali još čekam da izađem iz faze "treba mi mitraljez" i uđem u fazu "zabole me za sve". Ali je bilo inspirativno  :Grin:

----------


## ZAUZETA

No frks* Tlatinčica*,  budem ga ja malo podigla da se ispucamo,  a ima dobrih postova, inspirativnih... nađe se čovjek u tome.
Morat ću i ja krenuti na te naše kave, da spojim lica sa nickovima, ovako mi se sve pomješalo, i ako nema potpisa da me podsjeti tko je u kakvoj borbi,  živa zbrka  :Embarassed: 
*Osjek*, trudnice, kako podnosiš vrućine i kad ti je termin?
*Ivana 78* :Love: ,  nema riječi utjehe,  i mi se sve ovdje ljutimo na to kako se stvari okrenu... ide super, ponadaš se i onda down :Crying or Very sad: .  Ja kad sam imala betu 30 i padala je, bolje da mi je dr rekao niš od tog, idemo dalje, nego mi je lagano držao nadu podignutu, nažalost varljivu...  Bila sam sretnija kad je proglašen kraj i puuuno mirnija,  stavila sam točku na I. I malo odustala od foruma ( :Embarassed: ) ali sam se nakon 2-3 mjeseca vratila u priču.
Sela, samo ti idi pitati, a što možeš izgubiti, neka te upišu pa ti išla ili ne...     puse svima, veterankama, i padobrancima... baš mi je drago koliko nas je (bez obzira što je to paradoksalno),  jedno vrijeme smo samo Sanja1 i ja obilazile :Smile:

----------


## osijek

*ZAUZETA* vrućine teško podnosim vrtim se po dvosjedu, trosjedu ne znam ni sama kako bih legla, a onda kad još vidim kako se MM spakirao na bazen, a i ja bih tako, a ne mogu...ali sve za bebicu!
Termin mi je 12.02.2011. danas nam je točno 8tt!
*Ivana 78* kad sve završi ako ne završi pozitivno uvijek možeš navratiti na pdf mame anđela, možda ćeš tamo naći utjehu kad vidiš kakvih sve sudbina ima, meni su te cure puno pomogle i jako sam zahvalna što sam ih upoznala iako sam ispočetka izbjegavala taj pdf danas mi je to obavezna stanica.

----------


## mala26

ivana 78 žao mi je, drži se! 
Išla sam prirodno na aih, ali sam naručena tek krajem 8. pa do tad se mogu ponovno psihički pripremit aiko me nije ovo tak jako pogodilo. I sama sam iznenađena.

----------


## tlatincica

*Mala26* i ja sam bila iznenađena što nije uspio AIH. Tim više što smo išli u kategoriju idiopata. Ali ne daj se. Mnogima AIH uspije. A i ulaziš u kasnoljetni/ jesenski vlakić, tu će biti pravo ludilo  :Teletubbies: 

*Pinky* što se dešava? Kad otvaramo šampanjac?

----------


## pinny

*Ivana78* mislim na tebe i saljem puno  :Love: 

I bas me je obradovalo sto ste se uspjele ubaciti na liste.  :Klap: 

Ja vec polako  :Cekam:  i  :Raspa: . Jos tri dana do bete. 

Sutra cijeli dan imam neke obaveze, tako da ce mi dan proletiti ali zato u utorak imam da ispalim na zivce ako se do tada ne pojavi moj klasicni pms sindrom koji nikada ne laze, bol u donjem dijelu ledja. 

Svima  :Kiss:

----------


## tlatincica

Mislila sam *Pinny*  :Embarassed:

----------


## suzzie2

Cure moje, upravo sam preboljela gripu stoljeća! U četvrtak me bacilo na koljena i tek danas sam ustala iz mrtvih, čak i forumu nisam primirisala, onda znate kako je bilo!  :Smile: 

U svakom slučaju, samo sam htjela  :Very Happy:  za nove termine i postupke. Navijam da nam jesen (i zima naravno *Tatinčica i Sanja1 -* božićne trudnice) bude uspješna! *Sela* mislim da je najbolje da i ti požuriš u Petrovu po novi termin, bilo bi super da smo sve opet nekako u isto vrijeme!

*Sanjička,* ti i ja bi mogle u isto vrijeme? Super!!!!

*Taca70* ti si posjednja prije ljeta? Kako je kod tebe? 

*Pinny* još malo...držim fige!

*Ivana78* jako mi je žao, znam, nema riječi kojima bi te mogla utješiti, ali drži se draga, sve će jednom doći na svoje!  :Love: 

Ostale naše Petrovke  *Zauzeta, Snekica, Plavuša, Mala26, Sandrić, Osijek*  :Kiss:   i dupla  :Kiss:  onima koje sam možda nenamjerno izostavila!

----------


## taca70

Suzzie2, sada gripa?Stomacna ili neka druga?Samo bi mi jos to trebalo.
Ja se pikam, sutra 1.uzv ali obzirom da sada nisam "petrovka" pisem samo na 39+.

----------


## sanja1

Taco držim fige da ovaj postupak bude dobitni :Klap: .
Suzzie glavno da si ti nama pobijedila gripetinu :Love: .
Pinny još malo :Yes: .

----------


## zrinkič

Cure...pozdrav veliki!!!! moj prvi, iskreno se nadam i zadnji AIH je obavljen u subotu. moram nadodati da je bio i bolan. sam postupak nisam ni osjetila, ali čim je završilo i kad mi je doktor reko stavit nogu preko noge krenula je poprilična bol. ležala sam tako pola sata, sestra mi je rekla da je to reakcija na sjeme. na putu doma, rekla sam mužu da se nadam da me boli jer njegovi gospodinčići imaju tulum sa mojim stanicama.  reko mi je doktor Vrčić koji je radio postupak da je na desnom jajniku folikul a na lijevom ne i da je spermiogram odlićan za postupak 13 miliona. a doktorica koja mi je napisala na povijest bolesti, napisala je da su 12 dc bila 2 folikula na svakom jajniku po jedan, da sam 14 dc primila štopericu i da je 16 dc obavljen  AIH. dobila sam uputu da koristim utrogestan 3x2 vaginalete i 3x2 mg normabel!!!!
pišite mi šta mislite o tome svemu!!!
kad mogu najranije raditi betu?????
da li su i vaša iskustva slična???

Ivana....neznam šta da ti napišem....drži se...beta je rasla....znači sa ima velike šanse za dalje.....pusa svima.

----------


## ivana78

Drage moje

Samo da Vam se javim, ja sam "dobro", jučer sam ponovno bila vaditi betu ona "lijepo pada" bila je 960, sutra ću je opet vaditi, pa ću ovaj tjedan na UZV, prilično krvarim, ne boli jako, nadam se da ću proći bez kiretaže.

Hvala Vam svima na podršci, vibrama i ljepim željama, uh uvijek sam do sada u prva četiri postupka mislila pa makar da se "nešto" dogodi barem neki pomak iznad nule na beti, pa makar se ne i održi ali samo da vidimo da se nešto događa, sada kada se to i dogodilo čak i više.... vidim da je ona poslovica "Da Bog da da imao-pa ne imao" stvarno najgora....  
Ali nema veze dat će On... bitno da se nešto pomaknulo sa mjesta...
Curke puno sreće Vam svima želim jer baš nam je potrebna od prvog dana...Pinny, Zauzeta, Osijek, Zrinkić, Sanjička, Tlatincica, Sanja1, Plavuša, Taca, Suzzie2, Sela..... :Heart:

----------


## taca70

Ivana78, prosla sam 2 biokemijske i znam koja je to agonija.Hoce-nece...????Zelim ti da se sto prije oporavis i s novom nadom krenes dalje u borbu za svog andelka.
Zrinkic, i ja sam svaki put nakon AIH osjecala neku cudnu bol ali stvarno se dalo izdrzati.Spermiogram je super a ako si i ti mladahna sanse za uspjeh su puno vece.Sretno.
Pinny, sve ok?

----------


## osijek

*Ivana 78* jako mi je žao i držim fige da prođe barem bez kiretaže i da nakom toga skupiš volje i hrabrosti za dalje. Ja jako dobro znam što znači imati pa ne imati!!!

----------


## zrinkič

taca....imam 30 godina, a mm 37. reci mi molim te kada mogu radit betu? i da li postoji mogućnost da se fula vrijeme štoperice?? i čemu utrogestan??

----------


## zrinkič

imam pitanje.....u subutu je rađen AIH i bilo mi je dosta bolno, cijeli dan sam imala jak pritisak, jučet nedjelja, bilo je skroz ok, malo pospano od normabela, a danas, ponedjeljak, osjećam lagano štreckanje u oba jajnika...naizmjence!!!! i dosta sam pospana!!!! to sa štreckanjem........neznam kaj da si mislim!!!!

----------


## sanja1

Ivana srećo drži se :Love: .
Zrinkič ja ti nemogu pomoći jer nisam nikad išla na AIH(mi smo direktno na icsi)ali ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~da uspije i da nam uskoro objaviš ljepu betu. :Yes:

----------


## taca70

Zrinkic, nemoj se molim te toliko osluskivati jer svo to strecanje, ziganje, probadanje i sl. ne znaci apsolutno nista.Betu mozes raditi za 14 dana.Utrogestan sluzi kao potpora zutom tijelu iako se u potpuno prirodnom AIH smatra da i nije potreban ali od viska glava ne boli.Imaj u vidu da je uspjesnost AIH nekih 10% po ciklusu.Ja sam imala 1 s klomifenom i 2 klomifen+Menopuri.

----------


## tlatincica

Zrinkič ja sad nisam u nikakvom postupku a maternica mi se grči i cijelo vrijeme je osjetim kao nakon transfera. Zajedno s jajnicima. Tko će ga znati zašto...? Ti se opusti, uživaj, daj mašti na volju, ugodi sebi tako da i u tebi bude lijepo  :Smile: 
I koliko god klišeizirano zvuči, upravo je to ono što trebaš.

----------


## ZAUZETA

Pozz, bila danas malo do našeg dr.a K alias Housea, kako kaže Osijek hehe.  Bio je dobre volje i zamalo sam se dočepala lijekova (injekcija), jel mi je tako sestra rekla da ću ih danas dobiti. Da izbjegnem godišnje i da ponesem uputnicu.  ALI dr. pitao onu visoku plavu sestru jel mogu ja dobiti sada lijekove. A ona kaže ni slučajno.
 Ja mislila da se šali ženska, a ona hladna ko špricer i ozbiljno kaže ne mogu dati lijekove, nego najranije 15 dana prije postupka. Kao to jhe neko pravilo.  Sestra u prijemnoj isto pita mene, a zašto ne? Ko da ja znam. Jel ta plava glavna sestra tamo? Uglavnom,  prije mene bio par, mislim iz Siska, poslala ih ta druga sestra doma da dođu idući pon sa 2 uputnice pa će im dati lijekove. A isto su za 9 mj. Ako čitaju neka izbjegnu visoku plavušu u plavoj kuti jer im neće dati niš. Samo špotanciju.   Eeee Milinoviću, ti i tvoji zakoni i odredbe i e-recepti...

----------


## kriistiina

ZAUZETA ja bih trebala na IVF

----------


## kriistiina

... nastavak: rekli su mi da dođem 16.08. po injekcije, a 11.09. trebam dobiti .... Valjda će mi dati .... Ima nas jako puno za 9 mjesec, jel??

----------


## tlatincica

Pfuu koja gužva u 9 mjesecu...  :Wink: ... Baby boom, čovječe  :Grin: 
Jao Zauzeta, mogu misliti kako bih ja bila bijesna da mi nisu odmah dali lijekove... Zna li se kad se vraća sestra Irena?

Imam pitanje:
zna li netko koliko se čeka na color doppler u "našoj kući"? 

Naime, bila sam kod svoje socijalke i sjetila se svih žena na ovom forumu i sa kakvim liječnicima se susreću. Dakle, žena mi je bez ikakvog naručivanja posvetila cijeli sat svog vremena za moja pitanja i njezina objašnjenja, preporuke, savjete... Na slici ženskih reproduktivnih organa mi je slikovito objašnjavala moje zbunjoze i nedoumice. Između ostalog poslala me na color doppler i preporučila jednu drugu bolnicu, ali eto, htjela bih znati koliko se čeka u Petrovoj jer tu već poznam hodnike (tu me cijene tu kupujem  :Grin: ).

Pinny mislim na tebe! :Heart: 
Ivana  :Love:

----------


## nicole24

Pozz svima

Ja sam nova na forumu,ali vas dugo pratim,suprug i ja imamo slicnih problema...
Namjeravamo se naruciti na pregled u Petrovoj inace smo iz Osijeka.
Molila bih vas da mi preporucite kod kojeg lijecnika da idem.
Hvala

----------


## ZAUZETA

*Tlatinčica*, ja sam čekala za collor u Petrovoj oko tri tjedna, a sada u vrijeme godišnjih pitaj boga...  išla sam kod dr.a Despota, nije puno komentirao, rutinski je odradio, odgovorio na par podpitanja... ima navodno najbolji aparat za CD. Moj dr tražio baš da idem k njemu. Naručuje se dolje u podrumu gdje su prije bili svi UZV - pregledi,  na br 4604-724 od 12-14. 
*Kriistiina*,  najbolje nazovi par dana prije da provjeriš i ideš na sigurno. Ja bi dobila lijekove da me nije presrela ta sestra, ova druga *bi dala.
Nicole24*,  dobrodošla,  nadam se da ćeš biti kratko na ovom podforumu  :Smile:   Ja se ne bi upuštala u preporuke, za svakog dr.a smo ovdje već čuli i dobro i lopše.  Ja sam osobno rekla da bi možda radije birala doktoricu, imam neki feeling da bi sa ženom lakše uspostavila kontakt i povjerenje. Ali kada sam se naručivala prvi puta nisam o tome razmišljala.  Svi naši dr.ovi imaju i pozitivnih ishoda i negativnih... nema pravila. Pozz

----------


## plavuša 007

nikole 24, doktorice su ti divne,dr.pavićić i šprem! uopće nemaš osječaj da si u ginekologa i baš su drage.   
Cure je li dobro ako su mi 8 dc 5 folikula otprilike 10-11 nečega i endometrij 9,4 jer nemam pojma kako to otprilike ide i za koliko mi dana može narast do štoperice? inače tek u srijedu sam opet na kontroli

----------


## taca70

Plavusa, koliko cega primas?Ako si bila jutros na uzv onda je normalno da ides opet u srijedu jer se prati rast folikula svaka 2 dana.Folikuli su ti ok ali malo ce jos potrajati dok narastu a endo cak pretjerano dobar.

----------


## tlatincica

Pozdrav *nicole24*! Zauzeta ti je odgovorila na pitanje a ovdje možeš vidjeti koji liječnici rade MPO u Petrovoj.
*Zauzeta* hvala, sutra ih zovem.
*plavuša 007* super mi se čini! Neka tako i nastavi! Doktor/ ica će ti odrediti kad ide štoperica prema veličini folikula (variraju od 17 do 22 mm).

----------


## Snekica

Plavuša, oboje ti je za 8 dc dobro, pogotovo endo, kao šta je i Taca rekla! Ništa ne brini!

----------


## pinny

Evo mene na jutarnjoj dozi  :Coffee:  pa se pridruzite.

Ja sam jos jucer pocela osjecati pritisak dole kao pred men. i nocas su me probadali jajnici. Sutra cemo vidjeti kakva ce biti beta. Znam da to ne mora nista znaciti ali od mojih simptoma/nesimptoma nesto se ipak pojavilo pa da vam to i uredno prijavim. 

 Puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ *Plavusi007 i Taci70* (znam da si u viliju ali cemo i ovdje za tebe)
*
Ivani78*  :Love:  da sve bude ok i prodje sto bezbolnije.

Svima saljem veliki zajednicki  :Kiss:  da ne bih nekoga zaboravila.

----------


## zrinkič

pozdrav cure moje!!!!....nabavili smo ci konaćno psića, tak da imam zanimaciju, uz vrt u kojem treba iskorijeniti travurdinu.....trudim se ne spavat koliko bi normabel htio!!!! neznam šta osjećam...mislim da je štoperica bila prekasno!!!!! ali neka bude kako će biti!!! mislim da sam se toliko naučila slušat svoje tijelo cijelo ovo vrijeme....da ću uskoro, i prije 2 tj išćekivanja...ja znati!!!! mislim da je sestra Irena nešto bolesna...nisam sigurna! nicole...kod koga god da dođeš....super su. mene vodi Dinka, sad je bila na kongresu, pa su se izmjenjivali Crvenković,Vrčić i Strelec......zadovoljna sam, jako!! plavuša....ovo sve nabrojano ti je super i folikuli i endometrij, moj je 7. dc bio 5 mm a folikuli tek 8 i 9 mm. a color dopler....da Despot je najbolji stručnjak. meni je prvi radio Strelec, ali smo ga ponavljali kod Despota jer mi se stalno pojavljivala slobodna tekućina u douglasovom prostoru...koja je i dalje ipak ostala nepoznanica!!!!!
pinny...jel ti danas radiš test?????

----------


## zrinkič

zaboravih navesti...mislim, tj. sigurna sam da se color dopler radi određani dan ciklusa....pa ze možda zato čeka....mislim da nije do doktora. mislim da  do 10 dc.

----------


## frka

> *Tlatinčica*, ja sam čekala za collor u Petrovoj oko tri tjedna, a sada u vrijeme godišnjih pitaj boga... išla sam kod dr.a Despota, nije puno komentirao, rutinski je odradio, odgovorio na par podpitanja... ima navodno najbolji aparat za CD. Moj dr tražio baš da idem k njemu. Naručuje se dolje u podrumu gdje su prije bili svi UZV - pregledi, na br 4604-724 od 12-14.


Zauzeta i ostatak cura, inace ne volim pisati nista lose ni o kojem dr-u (jer na kraju krajeva - sto bi svi mi bez njih?), ali kad vidim ime Despot, jednostavno moram reagirati... Naime, doticni je dr moju sestru hitno slao na kiretazu urlajuci da "ima nesto abnormalno u sebi" (citiram), a za to se nesto abnormalno na kraju ispostavilo da je moja necakinja koja sada ima 7 g. Hvala Bogu da mi je seka otisla po drugo misljenje jer je vec bila poodmakla trudnoca i da je bila na kiretazi svasta gadno bi se desilo, a i ne bi nam bilo Tarice...
Drugi slucaj je moja susjeda koja je dosta dugo krvarila i Despot joj je dijagnosticirao nekakavu tvorbu na jajniku zbog cega je zavrsila na operaciji. I zamislite - curu su bez veze otvarali jer to sto je on vidio bila je samo sjena koju je bacao jajnik, a krvarila je zbog hormonalnog poremecaja!
Toliko o Despotu! Ja ne bih kod njega nikako!

----------


## ZAUZETA

jezuš kristuš,   eto, to ti ja kažem, o svakom i hvale i pokude.  Meni je dijagnozu odradio točnu, kasnije ju dr. Radončić u Viliju potvrdio.  A poanta je da uvijek treba ići po drugo mišljenje (i treće, četvrto...)  :Smile:

----------


## nicole24

hvala svima na savjetima.... jel znate možda na koji se broj naručuje? pozz

----------


## zrinkič

frka...mogu samo reć na to...i oni su ljudi i vidim sada i sama da je neke stvari...pojave u našim tijelima teško otkriti, primjetiti, nešto se sada ne vidi, za par dana se vidi, neznam kako ću ja reagirati nadalje, ali vjerojatno da mi se nešto zakomplicira, tražit ću razloge i uzroke u svemu, pa i u ljudskom faktoru!!!!

----------


## tlatincica

Nicole24 na onom linku možeš vidjeti na koji broj se naručuje (01/4604 723)  :Wink:

----------


## čokolada

Ubacujem se ovdje ako netko od vas zna: do kad je dr.Pavičić Baldani na godišnjem?

----------


## zrinkič

mislim da do  rujna...nisam sigurna..nama je ponudila termin za inseminaciju u  lipnju ili u rujnu ili nagodinu. znam da je trenutno u Rimu na kongresu i da se ne vraća radit, već ide za Dubrovnik...dalje neznam, ali mogu pitat tetu, ona radi tamo u upravi...

----------


## frka

> frka...mogu samo reć na to...i oni su ljudi i vidim sada i sama da je neke stvari...pojave u našim tijelima teško otkriti, primjetiti, nešto se sada ne vidi, za par dana se vidi, neznam kako ću ja reagirati nadalje, ali vjerojatno da mi se nešto zakomplicira, tražit ću razloge i uzroke u svemu, pa i u ljudskom faktoru!!!!


uf, vjeruj mi da ja bolje od svih znam da su ljudi i da mogu pogrijesiti - mene su 2 mjeseca slali doma s hitne u petrovoj i na rebru tvrdeci da mi nije nista, a puzala sam od bolova. cak su mi predlozili da odem psihijatru!!! kad su me na kraju nakon puna 2 mjeseca agonije otvorili na merkuru (jer u petrovu zbog toga vise ne idem osim ako je bas neophodno) pronasli su trbuh pun gnoja!!!! da su me u petrovoj odmah ozbiljno shvatili, ne bih ostala bez oba jajovoda, a ovako se gnoj prosirio i na desnu stranu - i tako sam ja neplodna... a sve se dalo rijesiti jednostavnom pretragom krvi ili odlaskom na ct trbuha... zapravo sam ja i dobro prosla - lako me to moglo doci glave... a i, hvala Bogu, ostao mi je 1 jajnik...

ali kada ginekolog ne prepozna trudnocu nego tvrdi da je u pitanju "nesto abnormalno"... e pa za to zbilja nemam razumijevanja!

----------


## čokolada

hvala!

----------


## tlatincica

Zauzeta, još jednom hvala za broj telefona: naručena sam za slijedeći tjedan! hi-hi! Odmah ću i lab odraditi  :Smile:

----------


## sanja1

Pinny držim fige za sutra :Sing: .
Svim ostalima :Kiss: .

----------


## plavuša 007

primala sam decapeptyl od 21 dc i onda gonal f od 2-4 po 3 ampule a sad od 5-9 po 2 i više ih nemam,jedino ako mi sutra ne daju još a decaptyla imam još za 2 dana,a jela sam zadnje dane kuhanu ciklu na salatu pa je onda možda i to utjecalo na endometrij

----------


## zrinkič

pinny...javi se!!!! drage moje...ja sam ko zombi, umorna, pospana i lijena!!!! jučer me šupio neki osjećaj kako nisam trudna i zuza mi je suzu lovila....a mm, naravno zbunjen.....zašto tako??? neznam, nemogu se otarasit osjećaja da je štoperica bila prekasno!!!! osoba sam koja kad si nešto zacrtam, to mora biti sad i odmah...i uvijek ostvarim željeni cilj...a sada mi nekako neide i ničime nemogu utjecati, niti znati....i to me muči i kopka. ja već sad razmišljam kako ću dalje.....htjela bi odmah naredni ciklus ponovno u postupak...ali da ne šutim ko sada, nego da im kažem...ja znam da meni folikuli pucaju 14 dc!!!!! mm mi kaže, pusti ti njih i njihove cake, znaju oni šta rade!!!! a šta mogu, sva sreća imam di to sve napisat.....slobodno me špotajte!!!!
pusa svima!!

----------


## Snekica

Dobro jutro, drage moje! Da vas malo iznerviram!

http://www.index.hr/vijesti/clanak/a...ke/500437.aspx

----------


## zrinkič

Snekica, neznam....teško mi je bilo šta reči ili napisati na ovo....neznam šta me još čeka!!!!! nisam neki vjernik, a niti političar...ali sam mišljenja da tu nitko ne radi svoj posao....crkva neka uči o vjeri, političari neka riješe ovu krizu.....a naše slučajeve neka rješavaju liječnici!!!

----------


## taca70

Divan clanak, kratak, jasan i pogada pravo u sridu.
Zrinkic, ne znam zasto se opterecujes sa stopericom.Kod AIH ona nije znacajna, ako i dode do ovulacije radi se AIH jer je js 24h nakon pucanja folikula sposobna za oplodnju.A koliko sam skuzila ti si imala folikul kad je raden postupak.Stoperica je bitna kod IVF-a da folikuli ne bi popucali prije aspiracije.

----------


## zrinkič

taca....hvala ti na interesu!!! ja sam shvaila da je poanta štoperice da suzdrži folikul i da sazrije u tih 36 sati...do postupka!!!! ja sam 12 dc imala 2 folikula...14 dc nemam pojma...tad sam naveče primila štopericu i taj dan su me rasturali jajnici...zato mislim da sam ovulirala....AIH je rađen 16 dc. tad sam pitala doktora...koliko sam folikula imala, reko mi je jedan na desnom jajniku, na lijevom ništa....a ovo da ih je 12 dc bilo 2, sam pročitala na povijesti bolesti što je doktorica upisala nakon postupka!!! zato sam zbunjena, a i nisam sigurna da baš znam kak to sve skupa ide!!! da li je on prilikom postupka mogo vidjet taj jedan folikul? po mojoj računici, ako sam zbilja ovulirala 14 dc...naveče sam primila štopericu, Aih je rađen nakon 36 sati,,,,,znači da js više nije bilo. kužiš? pojasni mi to još malo, molim te!!

----------


## ZAUZETA

*Zrinkič*,  ne brini, biće kako bude,  nemoj si naricati negativni ishod, think pink,  ajde,  pa mi ovdje sve šaljemo pozitivne vibre u tvom smjeru~~~~~~~~~~~~ :Love:   Šaljem ti link za Rodinu brošuru,  pročitaj 20-21 str.  kisi :Kiss:  http://forum.roda.hr/threads/31269-N...-L-O-D-N-O-S-T

----------


## zrinkič

zauzeta....baš ti hvala....suze su mi se zakolutale na ona dva zagrljena smajlića. znam da možda pretjerano paničari i brinem se. ja sam ti iz malo zabitog mjesta, ja i mm živimo sami, i cijeli život se sama borim za sebe, za nas!!!! imam visoko obrazovanje,.....al čovjek nikad nije dovoljno pametan...i stalno nešto moram istraživat......hvala na potpori i lijepim riječima, objašnjenjima i tebi i svima.
a di je pinny?????

----------


## pinny

Evo me, upravo stigla kuci do kompa. 

Moja beta je 0. Moram sutra javiti u Petrovu jer nisam danas stigla nazvati.

Sada odmor pa se slepam za vama u vlakic i to zimski. 

Curke svima  :Kiss: 

*Zrinkic* puno~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za sretan ishod  :Love:

----------


## tlatincica

Pinny  :Sad: 
cijeli dan sam danas škicala na forum nadajući se tvojoj beti... jako mi je žao.
Al očekuje te dobro društvo ove zime  :Love:  i čekanje Nove godine na bezalkoholnim pićima  :Smile: 

Zrinkič evo ti jedan  :Love:  i od mene. I probaj se ipak malo opustiti jer sad svi čekamo tvoju betu ~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## sanja1

Aj Pinny baš bezveze,a stvarno sam mislila da ćeš nam ti javit ljepu vijest :Love: ,a ništa bumo skupa u zimskom vlakiću,doći će to začas :Yes: .
Zrinkič ne sekiraj se toliko,opusti se i čekaj betu(mislim znam da je to lakše reći nego učiniti,ali probaj) :Wink: .
Taco u kojoj si ti sad fazi,molim izvještaj,malo sam se pogubila :Grin: ?

----------


## kriistiina

Pinny žao mi je ....  :Sad:

----------


## Sanjička

Vidim da imamo sve vise clanova!!!!!!Moram priznati da mi je drago ipak smo onda jace i pametnije.......Pozdrav curama!!!
*Pinny* zao mi je,ali zima ce brzo doci i ponovno ces biti u brzom vlakicu koji juri k trudnoci!!!!!!
*zrinkic*"opusti se i uzivaj nemoj da si sada kvaris dozivljaj........"kissy kissy bit ce sve ok samo ti ne brini i misli pozitivno!!!!!!
*taca* ?????????
*Sela* FALIS NAM,JAVI SEEEEEE

----------


## taca70

Pinny, stvarno mi je zao.Odmori se preko ljeta od svega.
Cure, glupo mi da na tri teme pisem o svom postupku pa ako hocete mozete me citati na Postupak u poliklinici vili ili 39+.Hvala na paznji.
Pusica.

----------


## osijek

*pinny* baš mi je žao
*zrinkić* samo polako
sve ostale cure vidim da se vaš jesensko-zimski vlakić puni bit će "novogodišnjih bebica", svima vam želim uspjeh što prije, 
*ivana 78* tebi posebni pozdravi drži se i poslije hrabro dalje!

Evo mi se izležavamo, sada smo 8+5, mogu vam reći da vrijeme leti, u utorak idemo na pregled pa ćemo opet dobiti slikicu i na trenutak se vidjeti, jedva čekam!
Osim mučnina i problema s hemeroidima nemam drgih problema i iskreno se nadam da će tako i ostati!

----------


## sanja1

Osijek bravo za tebe i tvog bebuljca :Kiss: .

----------


## zrinkič

pinny....baš mi je žao!!!! sad još ja,ha??? a načekat ćemo se...makar ja mislim napravit test 10-ti dan nakon AIH. tak sam i do sada radila kad smo imali ciljane odnose i uvijek je bio točan - negativan!!!! moj mi je gin reko da dođem vadit betu tek kad mi bude tjedan dana kasnila...pa sam ga pitala jel je on normalan????? znam da je prerano za bilo kakve simptome...koji se ni nemoraju javiti....ali ja jedem ko velika. jučer sam u krevet išla sa zdjelicom sladoleda, a jutros sam si ponijela na poso gablec od kuće i napolitenke za desert. kad sam izašla iz auta pred firmom, morala sam istrest sa sebe mrvice!!!!! jako mi se spava i sva sam u licu podbukla i naotečena.....cike su malo okruglije,a bradavice čudne....vjerujem daje to od klomifena!!!
zauzeta...hvala na brošurici...baš je slikovita...isprintala sam siju u boji....moj m se nije mogo načuditi...proučio je sve iz svih kutova!!!!

----------


## zrinkič

imam informacije....netko je pitao za sestru Irenu...puko joj je mišić na nozi i na bolovanju. za sada tj u srpnju su tamo sigurno: doktor Strelec, Crvenković i Kasun, a vjerojatno i doktorica Šprem!!!!!

----------


## Sanjička

*OBAVIJEST*

*Ja sam trudna!!!!!!*

eto,ne znam kako se to uspjelo desiti s obzirom na sve.Svi kazu da je to moguce nakon IVFa,
ali to se uvijek dogada nekom drugom.Nisam mislila da ce se desiti meni.Naravno da smo PRESRETNI,
ali nas je i malo strah da se nesto ne zakomplicira....
Uglavnom meni kasnila M kao i uvijek i prije nego sto odem po dabroston idem ja provijeriti tesom sta ima.
Inace prsa su me jako pcela boliti jos prosli tjedan ali ja mislila da je to PMS.Kad ono test popodne u 17 h pozitivan.(SOK I NEVJERICA)-to je bilo u ponedjeljak.
U utorak sam izvadila betu i ona je bila *111*.Odmah sam se javila u privatnu ordinaciju svog dr.a.On je na godisnjem a mijenja ga jedna super doktorica.
Napravila mi je uzv i kaze da sve upucuje na trudnocu.Endometrij je 11mm,zuto tijelo na jajniku je 28x16.Vidi se neka sjenica gdje bi se trebala stvoriti GV
ali jos je rano za 100%tno potvrdenje.
Danas sam ponovila betu i ona je* 347*.U ponedjeljak ju moram opet ponoviti i onda se dogovaramo za slijedeci uzv kada bi se sve trebalo vidjeti.
Eto,ne znam sta bi rekla nego da se bojim za poluditi.I sretna sam sto se sve to desava....
Ne moram mirovati za sada.Dobila sam utrogestan tri puta dnevno po dvije.
Nadam se samo da ce sve biti OK!!!!!

----------


## tlatincica

Bravo Sanjička!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:  

Kažem vam ja da se svi oko mene zaokružuju...

----------


## zrinkič

tlatinćica.....iz tvog pc-a u Božje uši!!!!!! Sanjička...bravo!!!!

----------


## sanja1

Ajme Sanjička koja predivna vijest :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: ,čestitam i tebi i tm :Joggler: .

----------


## zrinkič

osijek.....ti si doma....na komplikacijama? koliko dobiješ para na bolovanju?
Ivana.......di si, kako si??

----------


## ZAUZETA

*Sanjička*,   ma femomenalno,   čestitam tebi i tatku  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: ,  izgleda da se ona jajna stanica skrivala i čuvala za ovaj ciklus,   hihi,  baš mi je drago,  ipak je slađe tako do bebice nego preko metalnog alata... :Yes: 

Fakat,  Ivana nam je malo pobjegla u osamu,  ma jaka je ona,  vratiće nam se još borbenija i spremnija :Wink: 

Zrinkič, samo ti jedi,  i meni su rekli da nakon AIH treba još dodatno poplazati po mužu, zato, nema predaha   :Yes: 

*Osijek*,  kisikisi,  stavi nam slikicu na avatar sa UZV da se malko divimo!!

----------


## Sanjička

Hvala vam cure na podrsci......*Stvarno ste jedinstvene,ne znam sta bi bez vas*........
Ne zelimo se jos veseliti,nismo ni svima rekli.Samo nam roditelji znaju i moja kolegica na poslu.
Cekam sada de me nazovu iz privatne klinike da se jos cujem s doktoricom i onda u ponedjeljak po trecu betu!!!!!!

----------


## suzzie2

*Sanjička* ovo je definitivno jedna od najboljiih vijesti koje sam čula u već dugo vremena!!!!!! Tako mi je drago zbog tebe, ne mogu to opisati osim  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 

Veliku pusu ti šaljem i obaviještavaj nas!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## osijek

*sanjička* od srca čestitam ne znam što bih ti drugo rekla, želim ti sve najbolje i školski do kraja!!! :Very Happy: 
*zrinkič* da ja sam ti na komplikacijama od bete i naknada na komplikacijama, iako ja još nisam dobila tek ovaj mjesec dobivam prvu, ali znam od prošle godine ti je koliko ti je bila plača, znači 100% s tim da ukoliko ti prelazi 4.250 kn onda dobivaš max. 4.250 kn. Tako sam ja dobivala prošle godine jer država ne isplačuje više od toga pa oni koji imaju veću plaću tko im kriv! :Rolling Eyes: 
*Zauzeta* budem stavila slikicu sada kad dobijem novu jer sada bi se već sve lijepo trebalo vidjeti bit ćemo 9+3 kad budem išla na uzv! :Zaljubljen: 
*Ivana 78*  :Love: !

----------


## Sela

*Sanjicka* tristo mu muka i bemu miša,pa i si nam trudnica!!!!!
Nema me par dana na forumu a ovdje odmah party u kokosinjcu!!!!
Btw,pozdravi si svog kokota,dobar je ,dobar..... :Laughing: To mi je najljepse cuti,kad koke
ostanu trudne kroz ljubavne uradke i ostave sve povijesti bolesti da postanu 
povijest!!!!
Draga moja,ja sam nekako znala da ces ti biti sljedeca!!!! :Shock: 
A neki smsic nije mogao pasti da mi javis...
Sva sreca da sam ovisna vise nego li sam mislila(o Rodinom forumu)...
Ja izbivala malo,ono sto sam stizala na net bio je face tu i tamo...
Ali i ja sam vrijednica bila,jucer bila na UZV i maybe upadam u prirodnjak!!!!!
*Pinny* moja,zao mi je tebe i  sorry sto ti tek sad saljem :Love: 
Znala si da je moje srceko uz tvoje i moje misli naravno...
Draga nasa nova trudnice jeste li vi za kakvu kahvu sutra popodne ako nemate
kakve neodgodive obaveze??????? :Heart:

----------


## Sela

Evo jos smajlici za tebe draga nasa nova trudnice :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Joggler:  :Preskace uze: 
I ako su ostale curke za kahvu sutra,one koje sjede u Zg,hajde,hajde,hajde...
Ocu cuti pricu....Sanjicka????? :Heart:

----------


## taca70

Sanjicka, pa mom iznenadenju nema kraja.Ja sam mislila da ti nemas ovulaciju prirodno kad ono vi sve sami obavili.Svaka cast, sretno i budi pozitivna.

----------


## pinny

*Sanjicka* bas me obradovala danasnja vijest. :Very Happy: 

Cestitam od srca trudnice i tebi i tm. 

*Sela*  :Kiss:  i navijam za prirodnjak.

Uh, i ja bi na  :Coffee:  . Nadam se da se vidimo na nekoj ranoj jesenskoj jer tada planiram do zagreba.  :Bye:

----------


## Snekica

*Sanjička*, BRAAAAAVOOOOOO! A šta drugo reći?! Predobro! ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za školsku trudnoću!
*Sela*, a i ti ćeš nam uskoro biti trbuh uz trbuh sa Sanjičkom! Yeeees!!!
*Pinny*, žao mi je! Želim ti da ti slijedeći bude dobitni i donese sreću, kad je već ovaj zaštekao!

----------


## zrinkič

Osijek....hvala ti!!!!   Sanjička....već sam 100 puta pročitala tvoj post i stalno se vraćam na njega!!!!!! di nam je Ivana78???....ja sam danas mjerila BT...37,2......znam da ju još puno dana moram mjeriti........dal je koja od vas nakon postupka.....uz utrogestan pila i normabel???? ja ga pijem 3x2 mg.......uglavnom...jučer me ulovila nekakva depresija, nisam se mogla suzdržat od suza i baš me neki teški jad smlavio!!! inače nisam takva...borac sam i uvijek nađem rješenjeza probleme!!!! činilo mi se jučer kao daimam baš suprotno...za svako rješenje sam imala problem!!!! jesu to simptomi normabela...kaj nebi on trebao smiriti...ili je to ono od ludila do depresije!!!!

----------


## ivana78

Sanjička ženo  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  podigla si me iz mrtvih!! 
Bravoooo čestitam ti od sveg srca, o Bože... nakon takvih dijagnoza.. stvarno je sve u Njegovim rukama, jesam ja dobro pročitala i tvoj muž imao dijagnosz kao i moj!?


A ja!?
Ja sam idemo to reći-dobro. Kiretaža je bila 07.07. -užasno bolna, ali dr. je bio stvarno pažljiv i dobar, dobila jesam nekakve dvije injekcije jednu u ruku i jednu dole al ništa koristi... Uglavnom osjećam se prazno.... jadno... al neka proći će i to, a i neću kvariti ovo prekrasno raspoloženje na podforumu. Sada me uglavnom ništa ne boli, a nije me ništa boljelo ni 5 minuta poslije kiretaže, sada pijem antibiotike i mirujem, za dva tjedna na kontrolu i to je to...
Uf da, noć nakon što sam došla iz bolnice, probudila sam se jer sam osjetila mučninu otišla u WC, i pala u nesvijest iz čista mira kao pokošena (bila sam totalno iscrpljena od svega), sva sreća da sam pala na "dobro" mjesto i moj dragi muž se na svu sreću probudio i bacio na mene i odmah brzo reagirao...., tako da sada imam "prekrasne" dvije šljivetine na nogama, koje boleeee. 

Pinny draga :Love: 
Zrinkić ne osluškuj se previše opusti se i uživaj bit će to sve :Wink: 
Osijek :Heart:

----------


## taca70

Ivana78, nadala sam se da ces proci bez kiretaze i svih tih situacija koje nam prisjedaju na muku.Nemam takvo iskustvo ali stvarno suosjecam s tobom.Bas je nepravda da se neki ljudi tako namuce za nesto sto masa ljudi uzima zdravo za gotovo.Drzi se.
Sela, znaci ti si se odlucila za radno ljeto?Ima li komentara na ishod proslog postupka?

----------


## Sela

Dbrjtr zenskadijo!!!! :Heart: 
Moje vijesti nijesu dobre,a ja se opet ponadala...
Ja cu vam curke zaista odmorit od postupaka do narucenih konz u 8.mj.
jer vidim da moja zurba i ishitrenost vode samo u gubitak nerava koji su 
ionako naceti proslim neuspjelim ciklusom stimulacije..
Imam osjecaj nadolazece ovulacije a folikuli stoje na mjestu.Ni trc ni mrc.
Isla sam danas u Breyer vaditi estradiol da vidim jel se pomaknuo s mrtve tocke
i kupila LH trakice..Sad se osjecam kao *Sanjicka* u danima borbe sa produ-
zenim ciklusima i anovulacijom (hahahhaa,ta mi je dobra,draga ti si zatrudnjela
po duhu svetome hahhaaa)...
Kosta me sve to tonu zivaca i cini mi se da sam na rubu placa a opet se smijem i 
opet guram nekako dalje.Opet su tu planovi za dalje,cak i neki vrlo drasticni...
Pocela sam i famoznu DHEAu uzimati po 75 mg dnevno,pa do jeseni mozda bude
 nekih pozitivnijih pomaka..mislim da odustajem od forsiranja radnog ljeta
definitivno..Ali,
ali,
ja sam tu i koja hoce piti kavu samnom danas ili u pon ili uto molim da se
 stavi na listu!!!!!!!!!! :Grin:  :Heart: 
Ps.zeka of kors :Grin:

----------


## mimi81

Pozdrav svima!

Upravo sam se vratila sa ET i sad čekam prvu betu. Ovo je bio moj prvi stimulirani IVF postupak. Inače moj problem je endometrioza, bila sam na dvije laparoskopije 2007. i 2008., 2009. su mi našli da su jajovodi začepljeni pa je bila preporuka ići na ivf. Kad sam krenula raditi pretrage dr. je vidio da je FSH visok pa sam radila amh koji je naravno ultra nizak pa ne znam koliko još imam vremena da postanem mama.

----------


## suzzie2

Nažalost, danas ne mogu na kavu, ali rado bih slijedeći tjedan... osim toga želim čuti sve detalje od Sanjičke (dobro, ne moram baš sve detalje  :Laughing: ).

Pusa svima!

----------


## Sanjička

Hvala jos jednom svima na podrsci i dobrim zeljama i vibrama,stvarno ste za 5.
Nadam se da cemo svi uskoro izaci na kavu sa svojim smotuljcima(za pocetak trbuscicima) i osmjesima na licima!!!!
*Zrinkic*.....koliko tek ja dnevno procitam svoj post,ne bi vjerovala....Kao da to nisam ja,kao da je san.....
*Ivana* mm ima dijagnozu oligoteratozoospermia.Ali eto,stvarno nikad ne znas sta se moze izroditi iz kojeg ciklusa!!!!
*Sela* nisam bila ziher gdje si,mozda si na godisnjem.A zapravo cijelo vrijeme cekam da se javis na forumu da ti se javim.Ali eto ti si mene iznenadila.....I nemoj odustati od ovog ciklusa,mozda se ipak pomaknu s mrtve tocke.Vidis kako se moja js probudila a prof je na uzvu rekao da nista od tog ciklusa.Ipak nisu ni oni svemoguci.Samo se ti baci makar na kucnu radinost!!!!!!!

Jedva cekam da se nademo na kavi drugi tjedan.....Ja bi cak mogla u ponedjeljak!!!
E da,naravno da ne mogu izdrzati do ponedjeljka pa sam odlucila i sutra izvaditi betu.Nadam se da cu biti nekako smirenija-NADAM SE....U ponedjeljak ju moram izvaditi opet i javiti dr.

Pusa svima

----------


## taca70

Mimi81, koliki su ti FSH i AMH i kako si odreagirala na stimulaciju?Jesi dobila neku jacu dozu lijekova?Sretno.

----------


## Sela

Drage ajde da padne dogovor za tu kavicu da cujemo i vidimo nasu zvijezdicu *Sanjicku*...Ti draga reci kad ti pase a mi cemo se okupiti ko pcelice oko tebe
i zazzzzzzujati..bzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz od srece sto si nam truuuuudna!!!!!!!Ajde Sanjicka predlozi onda pon il uto da znam kad bu mm ostao na suhoj hrani.. :Laughing: 
Ajde,ajde,ajde,nemojte da vas moram prozivati poimence tuuuu!!!!!! :Heart:

----------


## Sela

Dobrodoslica *mimi81*!!!!!

----------


## Sela

*Sanjicka* ako ces sutra vaditi betu (subota je) mozda ti nalaz nece biti gotov isti dan pa
ces ga dobiti tek u poonedjeljak,tocnije doci ces na isto kao da vadis betu u pon!!Pitaj prvo u labu!!!pusa

----------


## ZAUZETA

nek napišu na uputnici HITNO  jer nam je hitno  :Smile: ))))

----------


## ZAUZETA

TAca, kaj je AMH?

----------


## ZAUZETA

*Mimi81*,   :Bye:   dobrodošla,  nakon transfera nema nekih simptoma koje bi ti mogli navesti, eto, to je znak trudnoće.  Svako tijelo različito. Treba samo paziti na krvarenje i bolove zbog hiperstimulacije, a sve ostalo je tko zna zašto.  Ma tko inaće sluša svoje tijelo, samo letamo za obavezama, a nakon ET onda otkrivamo da je to cijeli jedan unutrašnji svijet  :Razz: .

----------


## mala26

Sanjička....čestitam, vijest ne može biti bolja. sad uživaj.
Svima ostalima sretno!!!!

----------


## taca70

Zauzeta, AMH je kratica za anti-muelerov hormon koji je prema najnovijim saznanjima najbolja procjena zalihe js.Bolji je od FSH jer ne varira iz ciklusa u ciklus.Kod nas se radi samo u Vinogradskoj i Breyeru i ne ide na uputnicu.

----------


## Sela

Dbrjtr curice pospanke!!! :Smile: 
Samo vi spavajte,kad  jednom ubrzo dodju bebice nece se bas naspavati....
Evo da vas kavica doceka kad se probudite  :Coffee:  
Ja cu odvest svoju guzu na bazen i rashladiti svoju uzavrelu kalkulirajucu
glavu.
Sanjala sam nocas da sam citala neki natpis od kojeg pamtim jedino E = 0,hm,ja to protumacila kao estradiol,ocito sanjam i zvacem u snu uzbudjenja od prethodnog dana..
Imajte se lijepo i uzivajte u weekendu!!!!!cmoki :Heart:

----------


## frka

> Zauzeta, AMH je kratica za anti-muelerov hormon koji je prema najnovijim saznanjima najbolja procjena zalihe js.Bolji je od FSH jer ne varira iz ciklusa u ciklus.Kod nas se radi samo u Vinogradskoj i Breyeru i ne ide na uputnicu.


poceli su raditi i na VV-u i meni su vadili u sklopu postupka i nisam nista platila... ali ne znam da li je samo za nas s VV-a.

----------


## mimi81

Pozdrav!

FSH mi je bio 19, a AMH 2,4pmol/L. Dobila sam menopur (3 amp. pa smanjeno na dvije nakon 1 uzv) i decapeptyl. Dobila sam dvije js koje su oplodili i vratili 3. dan

----------


## mimi81

> *Mimi81*,    dobrodošla,  nakon transfera nema nekih simptoma koje bi ti mogli navesti, eto, to je znak trudnoće.  Svako tijelo različito. Treba samo paziti na krvarenje i bolove zbog hiperstimulacije, a sve ostalo je tko zna zašto.  Ma tko inaće sluša svoje tijelo, samo letamo za obavezama, a nakon ET onda otkrivamo da je to cijeli jedan unutrašnji svijet .


Hvala na podršci!
Čitala sam o tome da je to iščekivanje takvo, napeto i bez simptoma. Bilo bi super da se bar jedno uhvati, a nemam ništa protiv i da su blizanci... :Smile:

----------


## taca70

Mimi81, obzirom na tako visok FSH i prilicno slabu stimulaciju stvarno si dobro odreagirala.Tvoje godine su ti glavni as u rukavu jer je puno veca sansa za trudnocu kod mladih zena nego starijih sa istim FSH i AMH.Nadam se da ces nas obradovati.

----------


## mimi81

> Mimi81, obzirom na tako visok FSH i prilicno slabu stimulaciju stvarno si dobro odreagirala.Tvoje godine su ti glavni as u rukavu jer je puno veca sansa za trudnocu kod mladih zena nego starijih sa istim FSH i AMH.Nadam se da ces nas obradovati.


Hvala Taca 70! 

Ti znaš što je endometrioza i kako dr. reagiraju kad ti vide nalaz. Mene kad vide samo što ne dignu ruke od mene. Grozan osjećaj! Ali eto borimo se dalje.... možda bude kaj.
Jel ima negdje na ovom forumu tema baš o endometriozi?

----------


## mimi81

Taca 70 htjela sam te pitati da li si radila tj. da li te ikoji dr. poslao na imuno testove? Čitala sam da žene s endometriozom imaju povišene nk stanice. Jel znaš kaj o tome?

----------


## ZAUZETA

http://forum.roda.hr/threads/51078-E...t=endometrioza   Mimi81,   za endometriozu se tu ženske razgovaraju pa probaj  :Smile:    Čestitam na dvije mrvice,    držimo fige i vibramoooooo ~~~~~~~~~~~~~ :Heart:  :Heart:

----------


## Sela

Drage cure,*Sanjicka* javlja da joj treca beta *875*!!!!! :Very Happy:

----------


## sanja1

Sanjička :Joggler:  :Sing:  :Preskace uze:  :Teletubbies: ,suuuuuperrrrrrrr!!!!

----------


## suzzie2

> Drage cure,*Sanjicka* javlja da joj treca beta *875*!!!!!


 :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 
Ajme, Sanjička, baš sam sretna zbog tebe!!!!!!!

----------


## pinny

Sanjicka bravo za betu! Jeeeeee  :Klap: 

 :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## tlatincica

Wohow Sanjička!!!  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 
To se traži  :Yes:

----------


## Sanjička

Hvala svimaaaaaa!!!!Jos danas da bude super betica i onda dogovaramo uzv.Idem se sada piknuti pa vam poslije javim koliko je!!!!

Ja bi kavicu u srijedu ako je ikako moguce!!!!!!??????????Ako ne onda cu vam javito mobom kad vidim s mm.On je za sutra nesto vec planirao ali mozda ja to uspijem promijeniti!!!!!

----------


## zrinkič

dobar jutar svima!!!! mimi81....dobrodošla....netko je napiso da je ovo kokošinjac...ali vjeruj mi neznam di ćeš dobit bolju podršku i najviše naućit. 10 dp......moje cike luduju!!!! mm je sretan....više jer vjeruje da je T u pitanju, a ja sam skeptik zbog klomifena!!!!! Sanjička...iskreno nemam puno saznanja o beti...vidim da tvoja raste i da se sve iskusnije od mene vesele pa sam i ja neizmjerno sretna zbog tebe!!!!!!  :Smile: ))) malo sam i zbunjena u Petrovoj su mi napisali nakon postupka da dođem na kontrolu za 2 tj, ako izostane menga doć s nalazo bete, a moj gin mi e reko da nema smisla.vadit betu 2 tjedna nakon izostanka menge......onda kad da ju radim????? ja planiram krajem tjedna napravit test!!!! jel to pametno.....dokle da čekam!!!!
i da...cike mi nisu bile nikad takve, bradavice me nisu nikad bolile....zato se bojim da je klomifen. šmrc :Sad: (

----------


## Sanjička

moja beta danas je *1766*.Bas sam sretna!!!!!!!!Popodne vam javim kad ce mi biti uzv.

mimi dobro nam dosla!!!!!
zrinkic 14 dnt je svima dan za vaditi betu.Ne znam zasto bi vadila kasnije.Ja sam u proslom postupku radila test 11 dnt i bio je pozitivan.A betu sam isla vaditi 14 dnt i bila je pozitivna.Nema potrebe da vadis kasnije!!!!!

----------


## mimi81

> dobar jutar svima!!!! mimi81....dobrodošla....netko je napiso da je ovo kokošinjac...ali vjeruj mi neznam di ćeš dobit bolju podršku i najviše naućit. 10 dp......moje cike luduju!!!! mm je sretan....više jer vjeruje da je T u pitanju, a ja sam skeptik zbog klomifena!!!!! Sanjička...iskreno nemam puno saznanja o beti...vidim da tvoja raste i da se sve iskusnije od mene vesele pa sam i ja neizmjerno sretna zbog tebe!!!!!! ))) malo sam i zbunjena u Petrovoj su mi napisali nakon postupka da dođem na kontrolu za 2 tj, ako izostane menga doć s nalazo bete, a moj gin mi e reko da nema smisla.vadit betu 2 tjedna nakon izostanka menge......onda kad da ju radim????? ja planiram krajem tjedna napravit test!!!! jel to pametno.....dokle da čekam!!!!
> i da...cike mi nisu bile nikad takve, bradavice me nisu nikad bolile....zato se bojim da je klomifen. šmrc(


Bok zrinkič! i meni piše isto u otpusnom pismu. U petak ti je 14 dan pa onda napravi betu. Ja ću betu vaditi u čet jer im treba jedan dan za rezultate pa da se ne žifciram preko vikenda. I meni je danas 10 dan od t i bole me grudi tvrde su i natečene ali ja uzimam utrogestan pa je to vjerojatno od toga... pozdrav!

----------


## mimi81

> moja beta danas je *1766*.Bas sam sretna!!!!!!!!Popodne vam javim kad ce mi biti uzv.
> 
> mimi dobro nam dosla!!!!!
> zrinkic 14 dnt je svima dan za vaditi betu.Ne znam zasto bi vadila kasnije.Ja sam u proslom postupku radila test 11 dnt i bio je pozitivan.A betu sam isla vaditi 14 dnt i bila je pozitivna.Nema potrebe da vadis kasnije!!!!!


Sanjička čestitke na povećanju bete. Neka sve protekne do kraja školski!

----------


## plavuša 007

čestitam sanjička! baš mi je drago da nekome uspije iz kučne radinosti!!
meni je aspiracija bila u subotu i danas su mi rekli da mi nisu jajne stanice dovoljno zrele ,da se ništa još ne događa ali da su još u kontaktu s spermijima pa da isto sutra dođem kad bi trebao biti transfer pa će viditi je li se što dogodilo.svjesna sam da nema nikakve šanse da mi se do sutra dogodi čudo a je li možda slučajno netko imao što slično i kako je prošlo?

----------


## osijek

*Sanjička* savršeno duplanje, to je to!!! :Very Happy: 
*zrinkič* beta se uvijek radi 14 dpt, a u otpusnom piše kontrola po izostanku men. sa nalazom bete, barem je meni tako pisalo!

----------


## taca70

Plavusa, nekad se desi da se kasnije oplode ali tebi je ovo 2.dan od punkcije, vec bi se trebalo znati jesu li ili nisu.To se nazalost dogada a rizik je puno veci zbog ovog degenskog zakona.Koliko ste js dobili?
Sanjicka, mrak beta.Sad se opusti i uzivaj.

----------


## mimi81

Drage cure! Da li je netko od utrogestana imao problema sa zubnim mesom? Mene tako boli daa jedva jedem....Pišite

----------


## zrinkič

sanjička....sad i iz aviona se kuži da je to to....aj kak sam sretna zbog tebe!!!! Plavuša: čuda se uvijek događaju....kad meni netko veli da ga sreća ne prati, ja ga pitam: dal kad zastaneš i okreneš se da pogledaš.
moraš vjerovat.......kak sam pametna....a i sama sumnjam u svoj uspjeh postupka!!!! ali eto, na nama se uče i isprobavaju, ako neće ovaj put....znat će bolje za naredni!!! držim fige. mimi....utrogestan, piješ ili vaginalno? ja vaginalno...tak da ne vjerujem da on kod mene tim putem djeluje na cike....bojim se da je to od klomifena!!!! kaj misliš?

----------


## mimi81

> sanjička....sad i iz aviona se kuži da je to to....aj kak sam sretna zbog tebe!!!! Plavuša: čuda se uvijek događaju....kad meni netko veli da ga sreća ne prati, ja ga pitam: dal kad zastaneš i okreneš se da pogledaš.
> moraš vjerovat.......kak sam pametna....a i sama sumnjam u svoj uspjeh postupka!!!! ali eto, na nama se uče i isprobavaju, ako neće ovaj put....znat će bolje za naredni!!! držim fige. mimi....utrogestan, piješ ili vaginalno? ja vaginalno...tak da ne vjerujem da on kod mene tim putem djeluje na cike....bojim se da je to od klomifena!!!! kaj misliš?


 I ja uzimam vaginalno pa sam otekla

----------


## zrinkič

nekak sam se nadala drugačijem odgovoru....zar misliš da je moguće, mislim da mu je svrha da djeluje na maternicu.........misliš da može djelovati tako da utječe na cike???? logičnije bi mi bilo da dođe do takvog djelovanjo ako se pije...pa putem krvi!!!!!!!....a možda... :Smile: )) ha? s čim su ti stimulirali?

----------


## mimi81

> nekak sam se nadala drugačijem odgovoru....zar misliš da je moguće, mislim da mu je svrha da djeluje na maternicu.........misliš da može djelovati tako da utječe na cike???? logičnije bi mi bilo da dođe do takvog djelovanjo ako se pije...pa putem krvi!!!!!!!....a možda...)) ha? s čim su ti stimulirali?


menopurom i decapeptylom

----------


## mimi81

> menopurom i decapeptylom


Piše u nuspojavama utrogestana da utječe na grudi

----------


## zrinkič

mislim da je to za oralno, a za vaginalno da nema nuspojava!!! ali ne tvrdim 100%

----------


## zrinkič

pazi...imam 2 kutije utrića u torbi......nuspojave: piše samo za oralnu primjenu vrtoglavice ili pospanost!!!  sve sam pročitala nigdje se ne spominju cike!!!!!   :Smile: )

----------


## plavuša 007

> Plavusa, nekad se desi da se kasnije oplode ali tebi je ovo 2.dan od punkcije, vec bi se trebalo znati jesu li ili nisu.To se nazalost dogada a rizik je puno veci zbog ovog degenskog zakona.Koliko ste js dobili?
> Sanjicka, mrak beta.Sad se opusti i uzivaj.


nemam pojma ni koliko su mi izvadili ni koliko ih ima,samo mi je rekla da nisu dovoljno zrele i da se ko još ništa nije dogodilo a da dođem ujutro kad mi je transfer pa će vidit,da su još spermiji s njima,a radije bih da su mi odma rekli nema šanse pa da idem doma a ovako moram ko budala čekat da mi na kraju reču isto.

----------


## mimi81

> pazi...imam 2 kutije utrića u torbi......nuspojave: piše samo za oralnu primjenu vrtoglavice ili pospanost!!!  sve sam pročitala nigdje se ne spominju cike!!!!!  )


Mislila sam na cure koje su se dosad javljale na forumu da su im grudi nabrekle od utrogestana. :Yes:

----------


## taca70

Jedina razlika izmedu vaginalnog i oralnog uzimanja utrica je da je malaksalost vise izrazena kod oralnog a bolje djeluju vaginalno.Svi ostali simptomi su individualni kao i kod svih drugih hormona.

----------


## Sela

Sve ti je to individualno *Zrinkič*,ali u vecini slucajeva grudi nabubre,bole,imas plave zilice po njima,sve to od progesterona.Tocnije Utrogestana.
Jajnici znaju pikati.Uzimati oralno preporucuju samo u danima izmedju punkcije i transfera i omaglice i vrtoglavice su normalna stvar tada.Vaginalno
nije bas prakticno i higijenski (rukavice,maramice,dezinficijens),ali je najbolji efekat.Sve budes ti jos naucila,malo surfaj po temama,svasta ces naci.
Nema te teme koja nije vec prostudirana u detalj...puno uspijeha!!!
*Plavusa007* to ti je bolja varijanta da se nista ne nadas a onda da te ugodno iznenade..I kod mene je ovaj ciklus slicno,a kako ce zavrsiti vidjet 
cemo.
*Sanjicka* tebi sam vec juuuhuuuc cestitala :Very Happy:  na krasnom duplanju,a kavica
u srijedu mi odgovara.Ako se nitko drugi ne pridruzi,budemo samo ti i ja... :Smile:

----------


## zrinkič

hvala....iskreno...ipak sam se malo nadala da sam možda T....ali ipak to je vaginalno!!!!!!! jedino mi je logično klomifen!!! da je on uzrok!!!! možda da sutra napravim test ujutro....da se smirim!!!.

----------


## suzzie2

*Sanjička* ti si moj junak! Cmok!

*Zrinkič* nemoj se toliko opterećivati, samo ćeš se naživcirati, a od toga nikakve koristi. Svi mi želimo da simptomi koje imamo nakon inseminacija i transfera znače trudnoću i nekad to zaista i bude trudnoća, ali simptomi su preslični da bi ih lako mogla razlikovati. Zato nemoj toliko razbijati glavicu i uživaj, sve će doći na svoje!  :Smile:

----------


## zrinkič

ah suzzie,,,,,znam da me nekad treba našpotati pomalo....odnosno spustit na zemlju....nadam se...nemogu da se ne nadam, pogotovo kad doma vidim muža kolko se veseli cikama jer misli da sam trudna!!! on nije svjestan tih svih hormona, utrića ...i kakav to utjecaj može imati ili nuspojave....do sad je mislio kako je sve u mojoj glavi, a sad osjeti i u svojim rukama!!! bojim se najviše njegova razočarenja!!!! znam da će biti upravo onako kako mora biti.....drage moje ja sam preboljela opaku bolest...i bila sam strpljiva, ali drugačije je kad nešto svim srcem želiš!!!!  pusa svima!!!

----------


## tlatincica

Plavuša držim fige da se ipak oplode!~~~~~~~~~~~ Molim te javi rezultat!
Zrinkič i meni su grudi znale nabujati od utrića ali tebi je već 10 -11 dan od postupka. Možda i možeš napraviti test? Čisto da te umiri. 
Mimi za oticanje zubnog mesa kao nuspojavu nisam čula. Budući da je tako jako, možda da skočiš do zubara da ti da neku tekućinu za ispiranje, ili probaj sama s kaduljom.

Sanjička još jednom bravo za tebe, tm i vašu sreću!
Za kavicu se još javim...

----------


## Sanjička

Nisam se jucer javila,nisam se nista dogovorila s muzicem(nepopustljiv je!!!!!)
Zato sam ja ipak za *kavu u* *srijedu*.Nadam se da cete svi doci(sela,suzzie,tlatincica,Sanja1,taca....)

Cula sam se jucer s dr. i moj uzv ce biti u PETAK.Ne moram vise ponavljati betu.Ne znam da li je vec moguce cuti srceko????*Osijek* ti si trudnica,kada se tebi culo srceko????
Ne znam uopce koji mi je ovo tjedan kad nemam te cikluse sredene.Bas me zanima kako ce to izracunati!!!!!!

----------


## zrinkič

bojim se radit test....voljela bi prespavat ovaj tjedan........boli me trbuh ko da ću dobit!!!!  mm samo šuti i teško mi je takvog ga gledat...stalno se zaokuplja s nečime, a kaže o ovom ćemo razgovarat u ponedjeljak......hvala Bogu da imam Vas!!!!! dala bi sve na Svijetu da bude plus..makar sumnjam!!!!!

----------


## suzzie2

*zrinkič* nije mi namjera bila špotancija, samo savjet, nažalost malo iskusnije cure, da probaš nekako smiriti sebe. Znam kako je to, osluškuješ svaku promjenu na tijelu i nadaš se, a opet, s druge strane razmišljaš o negativnom ishodu jer se bojiš razočaranja i misliš da se trudnoća događa samo nekom drugom. Ovaj forum pokazuje da ima lijepih završetaka i da se trudnoće događaju upravo nama, samo treba strpljenja. :Yes: 

*Sanjička* dat ću sve od sebe da dođem na kavicu!

----------


## ZAUZETA

ja sam u zg u čet ujutro, idem vaditi hormone, tako da uživajte na kavici  :Smile:

----------


## osijek

*Sanjička* meni se sa 5+2 nije još vidjelo da kuca, ali sa 6+2 se vidjelo iz aviona! Ne brini ako ne znaš kada je bila ovulacija ili nemaš redovito odredit će ti prema veličini ploda koliko si zapravo trudna!

Netko je spominjao zubno meso, ja sam u zadnjoj trudnoči imala skroz problemasa zubnim mesom stalno mi je krvarilo na najmanji dodir, a pred kraj je bilo već dosta otečeno da je magao skužiti netko kad bi bolje pogledao! U ovoj T nemam problema s tim!

----------


## zrinkič

ma suzzie...znam da nije bila špotancija, možda sam se grublje izrazila.......mislim da se razumijemo....nažalost to je iskustvo i to je ono što moram čut i bit spremna na sve....hvala ti.
pusa svima!!!

----------


## mimi81

Drage cure, hvala na odgovorima za zubno meso. Špricam ga propolisom pa je malo bolje ali još me boli. Bilo bi lijepo da je to znak trudnoće...
Pusa svima, good vibrations!

----------


## sanja1

Joj Sanjička kak je to ljepo čitat da ti čekaš svoj prvi trudnički uzv :Klap: .
Zrinkič~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~da je to to :Yes:  i da ćeš nas i ti uskoro obradovat ljepom betom.
Ja bi mogla u srijedu na kavu ali tek negdje oko 7,pa ću prvo nazvat neku od vas da provjerim da li ste se razbježale ili još kafenišete :Grin: .
Pusa svima :Razz: .

----------


## mimi81

Curke, da li se beta treba vaditi natašte rano ujutro ili to nije važno?

----------


## Sanjička

*Sanja* moze i u sedam,ti se javi mi cemo sigurno jos u to vrijeme biti tamo!!!!!
*mimi* ne moras biti na taste ali krv ti se svugdje prakticira vaditi ujutro.Sad jel ce to biti u 7,8 ili 9 to ovisi kako tebi pase!!!!!!

----------


## zrinkič

sanjička....jel nalaz gotov isti dan??? ja zvala danas sestru Ivu...rekla mi je da ju svakako napravim u petak ili ponedjeljak i nek se javim!!!! ako će bit pozitivna da ćemo se dogovorit za ponavljanje, a ko će bit negativna, da će onda s eona dogovorit s nekim od doktora za dalje......!!!
mimi....kej smo nas dvije ovaj tjedan u akciji izvjesnosti i neizvjesnosti???? ak sam dobro povezala.... kako si, kak se osjećaš, kaj osjećaš ili predosjećaš?

----------


## Sanjička

zrinkič...nalaz ti je sigurno gotov isti dan!!!
Ja sam znala zamoliti tamo i bio bi mi gotov za sat vremena.Ja bi otisla na kavu i vratila se za sat vremena i onda do sestre!!!!!Jos malo,jos malo......bit ce to sve super!!!!!!

----------


## mimi81

> sanjička....jel nalaz gotov isti dan??? ja zvala danas sestru Ivu...rekla mi je da ju svakako napravim u petak ili ponedjeljak i nek se javim!!!! ako će bit pozitivna da ćemo se dogovorit za ponavljanje, a ko će bit negativna, da će onda s eona dogovorit s nekim od doktora za dalje......!!!
> mimi....kej smo nas dvije ovaj tjedan u akciji izvjesnosti i neizvjesnosti???? ak sam dobro povezala.... kako si, kak se osjećaš, kaj osjećaš ili predosjećaš?


 Jesmo, čekamo....petak. Osjećam se dobro, ne predosjećam ništa...mm se nada više nego ja...mene ubijaju sve moje prethodne dijagnoze i pokušavam sve okrenuti na bijelo ali mi nekako nejde.
Žao mi je što mnogi znaju da sam u postupku (ne mojom voljom) pa ne znam kako ću se nositi s njima ako nalaz bude negativan.

----------


## zrinkič

da...i mene u biti najviše brine mm!!!! mene boli...ko da ću dobit, jutros su me bolili ...mislim bubrezi...kad sam se probudila...naotečena sam u licu...imam vrećice pod očima, i danas kad sam pojela gablec na poslu...ulovila me neka muka. nervoza lagano, i slabost. a kopka me sve to sad lagano......moji svi očekuju vijest....pale svijeće..bla,bla. a ja bi samo da mogu sve prespavati!!!!

----------


## mimi81

> da...i mene u biti najviše brine mm!!!! mene boli...ko da ću dobit, jutros su me bolili ...mislim bubrezi...kad sam se probudila...naotečena sam u licu...imam vrećice pod očima, i danas kad sam pojela gablec na poslu...ulovila me neka muka. nervoza lagano, i slabost. a kopka me sve to sad lagano......moji svi očekuju vijest....pale svijeće..bla,bla. a ja bi samo da mogu sve prespavati!!!!


Draga zrinkič moramo biti jake! mene danas zvali moji s posla da misle svi na mene iako nikome nisam ništa rekla. Bilo bi bolje da sam se vratila na posao, ovako sam sumnjiva. Radije bih da nitko ne misli na mene...da me puste u tome svemu da se nosim s time sama i da me ne žale

----------


## Sanjička

Zrinkič jesi ti na kraju radila test ili ne?

----------


## Sela

Pozdrav!!!Vruc,vruc,vruc dan!!Nadam se da si ga znate ohladiti.
Sutra onda kava.I ja bih voljela kasniji termin zbog vrucina,a i nekih drugih stvari.Ali u principu mogu vec i iza 17.
I svidja mi se da ovaj put meeting point bude Trg,pa ce kava biti ili Bogoviceva ili Tkalciceva.. :Klap: 
I jos nesto,ja sutra mijenjam potpis,kako ce glasiti jos ne znam.. :Cekam:  :Raspa:  :Razz:

----------


## Sela

*Sanjicka* svidja mi se tvoj novi potpis,sto li ga skakucu majko mila...suuuper

----------


## osijek

Evo ja se vratila sa pregleda sada smo 9+3 tt, veliki smo 30 mm i mahali smo mamici dok smo se slikali!!!
Budući moja gin. ide na godišnji napravit ću jedan pregled u petrovoj između!
Uglavnom sve ok, jajnici su se isto smanjili, jedino mi je krvna slika na donjoj granici i tlak nizak, ali lako za to!

----------


## Sela

To je tako lijepo *Osijek*!!!!!Svako dobro!!!

----------


## pinny

Cure moje svima  :Kiss: 

Uh sto mrzim ove menge poslije stimulacije. Inace imam bolne mens. ali ove su za poluditi. Cijeli vikend sam bila koma.  :Shock: 

*Zrinkic i Mimi81* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za prekrasne bete

Posebne ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za nase trudnice *Sanjicku i Osijek*  :Heart: 

*Plavusa007* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da je danas ipak bio transfer

*Sela* drzim fige za sutra i novi potpis  :Very Happy:

----------


## kriistiina

Cure drage, Zrinkić, Mimi držim fige za veliku betu  :Smile: ...

Pinny meni je M poslije stimulacije bila totalno bezbolna, maltene nisam ni osjetila i grudi me od tada uopće ne bole pred M... Ali ni malo... Prije su me raskidale prije, ali sada ništa, a već je prošlo 5 mjeseci ...

----------


## Sanjička

*Sela* mislim na tebe i nadam se da ces mijenjati potpis!!!!!!~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
*plavuša* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za transfer!!!!!
*Osijek* kako je lijepo citati tvoje postove!!!!!!!
zelim tebi i tvojoj bebici sve najnajnaj,a tm da vas pazi i mazi sto vise!!!!!
*zrinkic i mimi* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za velike bete!!!!!!!!!

Veselim se danasnjoj kavici i meni onda pase iza 5(*moze pola 6 na trgu kod sata?)*
Pusa,vidimo se...........

----------


## zrinkič

sanjička...nisam radila test....nit se usudim, a i jučer sam konačno pročitala brošuricu ( bilo je nevrijeme, pa smo iskopčali TV iz struje da nešto ne pregori, a ni vani nismo mogli ništa raditi)...nema smisla radit test zbog štoperice, mogo bi bit lažno pozitivan. piše i da u stimuliranom ciklusu nema smisla mjerit BT...ali mi nije jasno da li se to odnosi i na period poslije ovulacije...za sad je moja stalno oko 37. a mjerim ju nekad i po tri puta....probudim se u bilo koje doba noći i automatski stavim toplomjer u usta...pa se tak probudim nakon nekoliko sati!!! i opet ispočetka!!!!! tak sam neka nervozna!!!! jutros sam se posklizla jer mm nije obriso pločice nakon sinoćnjeg tuširanja i razbila si tri prsta.....stavljala sam utriće i rasplakala se koliko me i sve to već peće i boli!!!! baš sam se osjećala jadno. sva sreća da imam Vas sve!!!! sve vas volim, toliko ste sve pozitivne i toliko sve proživljavam s Vama........ i sreću i tugu i radost i veselje!!!! još dvije noći moram spavat ( tako moja nećakinja broji vrijeme ) do mog događaja...ajme!!!!! razmišljala sam napraviti test.....da budem spremna za betu...jer znam da neću moć suzdržat osjećaje...bojim se onih negativnih!! ali mi je ta teorija pala u vodu!!!! mimi....u petak ću si zamislit da se držimo za ruke...mislit ću na tebe Sanjička.......Osijek...mislit ću na tvoje malo srčeko koje kuca......ajme kolko me osjećaji peru!!!
jesam se raspisala.......pusa svima!!!

----------


## mimi81

Dobro jutro svima! 
Hvala Svima na podršci i pozitivnim vibracijama. To je dobar osjećaj. Zrinkič savjetujem ti da napraviš plan A i plan B pa ćeš možda lakše proći kroz vađenje bete. Tako sam si ja nekako olakšala. Koja je tebi točno dijagnoza? Ove cure kojima je problem kod muža više manje uspiju doći do bebe čini mi se vrlo brzo.
Još jedno pitanjce jel zna netko kod transfera da li se može tražiti od njih koliko embrija želiš da ti vrate i da li u Petrovoj imaju običaj vraćati embrije i 5. dan?

----------


## mimi81

Eh da i žao mi je da nisam u zg, baš bih s vama na kavu.. :Yes:

----------


## zrinkič

mimi...kod nas je sve ok....imam i svoju ovulaciju....hormoni...školski, jajovodi prohodni...mm normozoosperma, na inseminaciji je bili 13 mil, doktor je reko da je spermiogram odličan sa inseminaciju kad smo ju radili. plan A se malo promijenio....čekam betu u petak, a plan B je da će sestra Iva odmah dogovorit s nekim od doktora za dalje...ali odmah naredni ciklus!!! a ti....koji su tvoji planovi?
ovo s embrijima...ovisi kako se razvijaju...mislim da prakticiraju 2 ali ima slućajeva da vrate tri....mislim da se to u tijeku dogovara sa doktorom i biologom!!!!

----------


## mimi81

meni je plan A dobit veliku betu, a plan B je javiti u Petrovu da nisam trudna i pokušat dogovoriti pregled ako ne sljedeći tjedan onda na jesen a do tad guštirat maksimalno u ljetu. Kaj mi drugo preostaje...

----------


## mimi81

I još sam htjela reći Zrinkič skroz sam pozitivna što se tebe tiče...već sad bi mogla ostati trudna...ako ne sad onda vrlo, vrlo brzo!  :Smile:

----------


## Snekica

*Sela???* Sorry, malo sam nestrpljiva...
*Zrinkič, Mimi81* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za veeeeeeeeliku teeeeeetu beeeeeeeeeeeetu!
** za sve koje su opet na čekanju*! 
*

----------


## zrinkič

aj mimi....čiri bu čiri ba!  :Smile: ....ti sutra vadiš betu????? snekica i svima hvala na ~~~~~~~~~!!!!

----------


## zrinkič

mimi....jel imaš ti kakvih simptoma.....mene kad si legnem čudno boli u trbuhu i križa...ko da sam nategnula neki mišić....tak se osjećam!!

----------


## taca70

Plavusa, kako si?
Cure ja danas nikako ne mogu na kavicu, kuca mi puna dragih gostiju.Pusa svima.

----------


## mimi81

Draga Zrinkič, ja ti idem vaditi betu u pet jer su mi rekli da ipak mogu dobiti nalaz taj dan...nemam simptoma, tu i tamo me nešto pikne u jajnicima i maternici ali to je sve. Probaj biti što smirenija, radi nešto da ne misliš na betu. prava se javila a stalno na forumu...

----------


## zrinkič

a ja sam ti na poslu!!!!! pa forum je pozitivan....bolje da tu ovak...nego da držimo u sebi, mislim da je veća sekirancija!!!!

----------


## Sela

Drage,evo i mene!!!
Velka sam ja cura i kod mene je sve bilo savrseno *ok*. :Joggler: 
Dolazim na kavu prposna,osim ako me sunce ne smlavi cca pol 6.
Pa cemo si pricati.Jedva cekam *Sanjicka* da mi otkrijes svoju
veliku tajnu?Jel bio neki specijalni polozaj il slicno??? :Razz: 
Hajde cure,*Sanja1,Suzzie,tlatincica* i sve koje mogu nacrtajte se
pod sat u pol 6 na trgu,makar bi ja radije kod knjizare Ljevak,zbog hlada.
pusac

----------


## zrinkič

drage moje...mene poprilično boli trbuh...sjedim raskopčanih hlača na poslu.....ali nije ona tupa bol kao pred mengu...i uvijek bi me bolilo taj dan kad bi i dobila, a mene ovo bolucka već par dana...već razmišljam da sutra odem vadit betu....da se riješim muka....noćas sam spavala sa obje ruke na trbuhu...ko da čuvam nešto!!!

----------


## Sanjička

Joj jedva cekam detalje *Sela*!!!!!!!Tu mi samo stavljas neke bube u usi i onda budem nestrpljiva da sve saznam!!!!!
Suzzie ce nam doci,Sanja je rekla da moze oko sedam a tlatincica se uopce ne javlja.....

I moze kod knjizare,imas ti pravo,tamo je ipak hladovina.

----------


## ZAUZETA

malo vibri za *Zrinkič* i za* Mimi81*~~~~~~~~~~~~ :Heart:  :Heart: ,  alaa curke,  jeste nabrijane,   sječam se i sebe takve prvi puta kad sam čekala 12 dpt i nisam mogla vjerovati koliko ima minuta u danu i kako dani sporo prolaze.  SAd kad idem 3. puta,  puno će mi biti lakše.  
Vidim da spominjete bojazni zbog reakcije okoline,  mi smo prvi puta rekli svima pa mi je bilo koma kad sam morala pričati svakome ispočetka šta se dešava.  Nije mi bilo čak toliko teško doživjeti negativnu betu, koliko me je pogađalo kako reagira okolina. A jadni i ti ljudi oko nas,  kako se postaviti... Drugi puta znalo je 2-3 ljudi, a drugima sam kasnije rekla ako bi naletila tema i ako bi bila raspoložena.  Zato mi VIŠE NE GOVORIMO!! :Cool:

----------


## Sanjička

Steta sto nam taca ne moze doci,ali vec cemo nadoknaditi.....
Zrinkič....ja vise volim znati istinu odmah i sto prije se s njom pomiriti a ne se ubijati u pojam sa svim mogucim pitanjima kaj bi bilo ili ne bi bilo ili razmisljati o svim mogucim simptomima koji mogu biti povezani sa svime i svacime......Ja bi vec napravila test bez obzira na sve.A sto se tice bete nju mozes i sutra napraviti.Moras biti svjesna svih uspona i padova i moras biti jaka jer te inace to sve jos vise baci u nazad.Mislim,ja sad govorim o onome ako je negativno.A moze biti bas suprotno i sve u najboljem redu.-Mozda cemo bas slaviti s tobom.
Bee cool

----------


## osijek

Netko je pitao o broju vračenih embrija i koji dan!
Oplođuje se 3 jajne stanice, naravno ako ih ima toliko, sve što se razvije se vrača, ali vi imate pravo odbiti recimo da vam vrate tri i tražiti dva ili jedan.
I da rade se transferi i treći i peti dan ovisno o procjeni biologa! Meni je transfer bio 5 dan!

----------


## zrinkič

ok...kad ćete vi danas kafenisat...meni je uletilo da moram u grad....Križevac....kupit ću test i napravit ga popodne....ja isto volim znat na čemu sam da prije krenem dalje.....neznam kaj mi je sad!!! a okolina....neznam vjerojatno je prvi put tako....ako ću morat dalje....vjerojatno ću isto postupit...da neću govoriti nikome. kak sam navela...bojim se da zbog štoperice ne dobijem lažni plus.......ali kad se duboko zapitam....bit će minus...ko i svaki put do sad.

----------


## Sanjička

A nemoj biti tak negativna!!!!!!!PLIZ
Mi cemo bit na kavi od pola sest pa do pola devet ziher.....
Zasto mislis da zbog *stoperice* dobijes lazni plus?????Ne kuzim,nisam to jos cula nikada!!!!

----------


## mimi81

> malo vibri za *Zrinkič* i za* Mimi81*~~~~~~~~~~~~,  alaa curke,  jeste nabrijane,   sječam se i sebe takve prvi puta kad sam čekala 12 dpt i nisam mogla vjerovati koliko ima minuta u danu i kako dani sporo prolaze.  SAd kad idem 3. puta,  puno će mi biti lakše.  
> Vidim da spominjete bojazni zbog reakcije okoline,  mi smo prvi puta rekli svima pa mi je bilo koma kad sam morala pričati svakome ispočetka šta se dešava.  Nije mi bilo čak toliko teško doživjeti negativnu betu, koliko me je pogađalo kako reagira okolina. A jadni i ti ljudi oko nas,  kako se postaviti... Drugi puta znalo je 2-3 ljudi, a drugima sam kasnije rekla ako bi naletila tema i ako bi bila raspoložena.  Zato mi VIŠE NE GOVORIMO!!


Ja isto ne bih govorila ali kad moram biti na bolovanju od 1. uzv a uzela sam bolovanje i nakon et zbog prirode posla. kako svi znaju da sam 2 puta bila na operaciji i znaju da još nemam bebe a trudim se pretpostavljaju da iz toga razloga doma mirujem iako nikome nisam ništa rekla. ako test bude negativan reći ću im da su to bile samo neke pretrage u zg. Zapravo to sam im već i rekla jer teško je pričati o dijagnozi, barem meni je.

----------


## mimi81

> Netko je pitao o broju vračenih embrija i koji dan!
> Oplođuje se 3 jajne stanice, naravno ako ih ima toliko, sve što se razvije se vrača, ali vi imate pravo odbiti recimo da vam vrate tri i tražiti dva ili jedan.
> I da rade se transferi i treći i peti dan ovisno o procjeni biologa! Meni je transfer bio 5 dan!


Na temelju čega oni određuju dal će vratiti embrij 3 ili 5. dan? Jel 5. dan skidaju zonu pelucidu?

----------


## zrinkič

sanjička.....pa kad štoperica je hcg!!!!! mimi....ja sam na poslu rekla da idem za bebača...i strepe skupa s menom i šute skupa s menom. ja sam 10 godina radila u jednoj firmi...za koju se u tjedan dana skužilo da jako loše stoji.....meni se ukazala prilika i otišla sam...tak da sam u novoj od 01.01. ove godine....nisam mogla da ne velim istinu jer su stvarno korektni!!!!
sanjička...danas mi je 11 ili 12 dan od postupka......27 dc....ja ću ka napravit popodne!!!!! ha?

----------


## ZAUZETA

Zrinkič, 12 dan nakon transfera?  ja bi radila betu, a test je optional, (ja sam radil, bio minus pa sam se deprala dodatno,  al radila bi opet  hehe)

----------


## ZAUZETA

A gdje nađe da je štoperica hcg?, evo, ja čitam na papiru od Ovitrella, to sam ja dobila, "Djelotvorna tvar je koriogonadotropin alfa...  šprica sadržava 250 mikrograma iste..."  još neke pomoćne tvari, nevažno

----------


## AuroraBlu

*Zauzeta*, štoperica ti je *H*umani *k*orionski *g*onadotropin, - to ti je HCG. - hormon trudnoće. Daje se kao podrška, priprema organizmu na trudnoću - nakon transfera. A kao štoperica služi za sazrijevanje jajnih stanica.

----------


## Sanjička

Ali do danas se taj hcg vec izlucio iz tvog organizma.Ja sam mislila da zbog neceg drugog ti pricas......Napravi taj test i znat ces na cemu si,bit ces mirnija,neces se toliko preispitivat.
Drzim fige!!!!!!

----------


## AuroraBlu

Nakon 5 dana ga više nema u organizmu - zato, Zrinkič - vrijeme je za test!

----------


## ZAUZETA

*Što je beta hCG?
* hCG je humani korionski gonadotropin. To je hormon  kojeg proizvodi posteljica za vrijeme trudnoće. Kućni testovi na  trudnoću napravljeni su kako bi ga detektirali.  Ovo prepisala.  Alfa hcg ima različiti raspored aminokiselina,  pa brijem da su to dva različita proteina ili kaj već  (bilo je to davno kad se učila bilolgija)   Btw,   zadnje kaj sam čitala o beti hcg da se koristi kao isprobano i dokazano stedstvo za zdravo mršavljenje,  tj da stimulira tijelo da troši salaste naslage na stomaku i bedrima,  ono naše abnormalno salce  hehe,   da mi ga se dočepati,  ima i homeopatskuh pripravaka,  al u amerike,  a di smo mi od njih...

----------


## zrinkič

aurora....hvala...ja čitala jučer u Rodinoj brošuri....već sam mislila da sam krivo pokopćala!!! napravit ću ga!!!!!!!! najkasnije sutra ujutro javljam rezultat.a u petak beta!!!

----------


## Sanjička

Navijamo za tebe zrinkič !!!!!!!
Samo naprijed........

----------


## AuroraBlu

Alfa ili beta, ovdje je naglasak na Hcg. (radi se o hormonu  :Smile:  ) Probaj napravit test na trudnoću odmah nakon štoperice, dakle, na dan transfera - i dobit ćeš debeli plus, lažni, naravno. Hoću reći, test detektira *HCG*, ne radi razliku u alfa ili beta.

----------


## tlatincica

*Zauzeta* imaš pp.

----------


## zrinkič

jutro cure!!!
napravila sam test.....debeli minus!!!! napravit ću u petak još betu!!! nisam uopće bila svjesna koliko se nadam...dok nisam osjetila bol minusa. mm se rasplako jer je bio siguran da sam T. sad imam još više razloga da Vam se svima divim još više. makar sam od početka znala da je krivo...meni folikuli pucaju 14 dc a AIH je rađena 16 dc....po mojoj računici prekasno. sad znam kako ću se postaviti....govorit ću i sugerirat jer znam da i oni pogađaju i nagađaju!!!!   kad će mi (.)(.) splasnuti....smetaju mi????

----------


## mimi81

Zrinkič draga, nemoj biti tužna. Vidjet ćeš još što će ti reći beta. Ovi testovi mogu i ne moraju biti pouzdani. Ako i nije došlo do trudnoće ti i MM ste zdravi i sigurno će ubrzo doći i bebica... :Smile:

----------


## zrinkič

mimi...nadala sam se da si tu!!!! nemogu ne bit tužna! na testu piše da se radi na dan mjesečnice,,,,,nije pisalo da može i 3-5 dana prije očekivane menge. 03.07.je bila AIH...to je 0. dan...onda je meni tek danas 12 dan od postupka, a i implatacija se dešava do 12 dana....postoji još malo nade. kak si mi ti?

----------


## mimi81

Evo ja sam dobro. Rastužio me tvoj mail pa nisam imala hrabrosti napisati da sam i ja jučer, od silne priče oko testova, išla i sama napraviti test. I ispao je pozitivan :Smile: . I napravila sam još jedan jutros, i on je pozitivan. MM i ja smo bili jako sretni jučer. Sutra idem vaditi betu pa se samo nadam da će biti dovoljno velika. Nadam se da te nisam povrijedila svojom porukom. Kad sam se probudila odmah sam htjela na forumu napisati da je plusek, ali onda sam vidjela tvoju poruku...
Ništa ti ne brini, ako nije sada biti će drugi puta a ovo ti je iskustvo više.
Ja sam još u šoku, ne znam kaj da mislim....ne vjerujem još uvijek... :Smile:

----------


## zrinkič

aj mimi...sretna sam zbog tebe...baš mi je drago....bila si mi nakako zatajna...pa sam se i nadala veselom ishodu....daješ mi nadu!!!! čestitam tebi tm i iskreno ti želim veliku betu i da sve bude ok!!!! iskreno....sad su mi se osjećaji totalno pomiješali.....tvoja sreća i moja tuga!!!!! a nemam di otić pustit suze....na poslu sam!!!!
a htjela sam te i sama pitat za test...kod tebe je ipak bio transfer...pa ranije dođe i do povišenog hcg-a!!!!!!

----------


## mimi81

tako je i meni, ne znam jel bi se veselila zbog sebe ili bila tužna zbog tebe...hvala ti na dobrim željama...jučer sam popodne plakala više od muke jer sam mislila ništa neće bit od mene. I onda kupim test i on mi kaže II. Još ne vjerujem. Velika pusa tebi!

----------


## mimi81

Jedino kaj cijelu noć nisam spavala jer me užasno boljelo zubno meso pa idem danas zubaru... :Smile:

----------


## zrinkič

joj...uživaj.....sredi to kod zubara, sutra čekamo betu...i navijamo za srčeka!!!!!!

----------


## mimi81

Imam još jedno pitanje. Htjela sam ići obojati kosu jer sam sjeda pa imam izrast. kako sam izgleda trudna napravila bih to prirodnim bojama iz ljekarne pa me zanima vaše mišljenje?

----------


## taca70

Mimi81,ti si zivi dokaz onoga sto sam ti vec napisala, da su ti godine glavni adut i da FSH nije takav crnjak kao kad si starija.Sada cekamo bnetu i navijamo da nbude veeeelika.
Zrinkic, uspjeh AIH je tako mali da bih ti preporucila da ne gubis vrijeme i da sto prije dogovoris IVF.
Cure, nadam se da ste uzivale na kavici i dobro se izbrbljale.Pusa.

----------


## mimi81

taca hvala ti. Stvarno su me zabrinuli ovi moji doktori svi mogući i nemogući ali sad vidim da se čuda događaju! Želim i tebi čudo i to već u ovom pokušaju... :Smile:

----------


## Sela

Dbrjtr,virtualke!!!
Cestitke *Mimi81*-sad cemo navijati za krasnu betu!!!!!!!!
*Taco* zaista smo se ispricale,bile smo u formi unatoc sparini i vrucini.Kao uvijek nedostajala je tvoja 
educirajuca i uravnotezujuca uloga u nasem kruzoku.Nemamo zadnje info o tebi...
Svima pusa

----------


## Snekica

*Mimi*, čestitam tebi i TM, ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za veeeliku betu!
*Zrinkič*, vadi betu 14. dc! I neka te ipak ugodno iznenadi!

----------


## zrinkič

taca...to i planiram!!!! mimi...moja kolegica se u trudnoći nastavila farbati jednom mjesečno...i sve je bilo ok. znam da nije birala prirodno ili kemiju, bitna joj je bila boja a uvijek su bile tipa garnier i to. kaj ti je ja sam prije cca 2 god.kad su mi rekli da tumor u sinusu nije samo tumor, u roku dva tjedna posjedila 30%......ja nemogu bit bez farbanja!!!!

----------


## tlatincica

Mimi čestitke!  :Smile:

----------


## osijek

*mimi* ja mislim da je to isto jedna od babskih priča da se ne smiješ bojati za vrijeme trudnoće, ja idem na pramenove isto kao i inače, mislim da bebi od toga ništa ne može biti!
Navijamo za veliku betu!!! :Klap: 
*zrinkić* žao mi je, a biti će drugi puta sigurna sam! :Love:

----------


## zrinkič

snekica....a malo nade polažem u betu....ali vadit ću je sutra!!!!  kad cike splasnu...kad prestanem s utrićima...živciraju me i ljuta sam na njih!!!!

----------


## mimi81

Cure, kolika bi otprilike trebala biti beta na 14dpt?

----------


## osijek

Barem da bude troznamenkasta iako se sve iznad 6 smatra kao pozitivna beta, ali 14 dpt bi ipak trebala biti troznamenkasta i svaka dva dana se duplati pravilno.

----------


## mimi81

Hvala! Hvala vam svima na podršci! Da sam se bar prije uključila u forum, bilo bi mi lakše proći ove 3g

----------


## zrinkič

a 13 dan od AIH....jel bi se vidla beta? osijek?

----------


## mala2

> *mimi* ja mislim da je to isto jedna od babskih priča da se ne smiješ bojati za vrijeme trudnoće, ja idem na pramenove isto kao i inače, mislim da bebi od toga ništa ne može biti!
> Navijamo za veliku betu!!!
> *zrinkić* žao mi je, a biti će drugi puta sigurna sam!


 
i ja se slažem! to su babske priče.  farbala sam se  svaki mjesec, dok sam bila trudna.

----------


## Sanjička

Mimi cestitke od srca.
Za sutra za betu drzim fige i vibram~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~do neba!!!!!!

----------


## suzzie2

Bravo *Mimi*!  :Very Happy:

----------


## sanja1

Mimi super :Klap: .
Zrinkič :Love: .

----------


## zrinkič

hvala ti sanja....možda ja kasnije lučim hcg....danas idem kod svog gin....jer me sve svrbi i pecka od utrića....za poludit....al to je kod mene uvijek tako jedno dobro za jedno zlo!!!

----------


## ZAUZETA

*Mimi*,  čestitke na plusiću,   sad čekamo betu al  to je to,  trudnica si.  *Zrinkič*,  stavi nešto u potpis,  kakva vam je situacija,  znamo samo da si išla na AIH,  al dobro ti kaže Taca,   to ti je samo postupak dok čekaš iVF.  Male su tu šanse...
*Tlatinčica*,    dovraga i bestraga tek sad našla poruku kad sam se vratila doma.  Ovako sam morala sama piti brzinsku kavu na kolodvoru.  A i jedva stigla kod tete vampira, u 9 i 15.  Al me primili.  Moram odnjeti čokoladu drugi put (fala tetama).  Kako bilo na CD-u?

----------


## tlatincica

Na CDu...ne znam kako da se izrazim...nisam baš bila sretna...
Miom je narastao (poduplao se ako bih se izražavala u centimetrima)
Endometriom je isto narastao (malo ali...)
Hoću li na operaciju, ne zna se. To ćemo vidjeti kad završe godišnji.

----------


## Sela

> Na CDu...ne znam kako da se izrazim...nisam baš bila sretna...
> Miom je narastao (poduplao se ako bih se izražavala u centimetrima)
> Endometriom je isto narastao (malo ali...)
> Hoću li na operaciju, ne zna se. To ćemo vidjeti kad završe godišnji.


Uff,vibrat cemo da sve bude dobro,draga *tlatincice*!!!! :Heart:

----------


## taca70

Tlatincica, koliki ti je miom?I meni se sada pojavio neki malecki od 15mm, nadam se da ce takav i ostati.
Zrinkic, beta bi 14 dana od ovulacije tj. punkcije ili AIH trebala biti oko 100 pa onda svaka 2 dana nekih 2x veca.Testovi iz urina detektiraju 25 jedinica.Najbitnije od svega je da pravilno raste.

----------


## suzzie2

*Tlatincice* !

Da li to utječe na postupak, odnosno da li se postupak može napraviti i unatoč tomu? Malo sam tu laik, pa možda pitan nešto što je očito  :Embarassed:

----------


## pinny

*Mimi81* bravo i cestitam! Jos jedna trudnica  :Klap: .
*
Zrinkic*  :Love: 

*Tlatincice*  :Love: . Isto se ne kuzim u miome ali navijam da sve bude ok.  :Kiss:

----------


## sanja1

Pa Tlatincice bem mu miša,a jel se može to sa nekom terapijom sanirat ili baš mora operacija...i kako si uopće skužila da nekaj nije u redu...mislim da li si imala neke specifične simptome ili ti je to ustanovljeno na pregledu...?

----------


## tlatincica

Curke hvala vam  :Heart:  ali mislim da nije strašno.
Miom imam godinama i on je smatran glavnim uzrokom što ne mogu zanijeti jer je na samom ulazu u maternicu. Na laparoskopskoj op. ga nisu dirali jer se nalazi na takvom nezgodnom mjestu. No, godinama stoji na 2 cm i stagnirao je do sad kad je narastao nešto preko 4 cm.
Za endometriom ne znam točno kad se pojavio, ali pretpostavljam točno uoči ovog stimuliranog postupka kad sam nakon AIHa imala neuobičajno slabu m. Kroz postupak bio je oko 16-18 mm na lijevom jajniku, a sad je prešao 20. 
Mislim da za ovo ne postoji terapija bar ne lijekovima a ništa drugo osim skalpela mi ne pada napamet. Srećom, ne spadam u one koji se boje operacija. Možda opet promjenim režim ishrane (bez mesa, mlijeka i masnoća) iako mislim da mi to ovaj put baš i neće pomoći.

Kao što rekoh na kavi: dosta mi je svega ovoga, a najviše mene i idem na vikend na more da se malo prisjetim kako je biti bezbrižan u plićaku   :Cool:

----------


## sanja1

Ma Tlatincice to je stav,bravo,samo se ti ljepo odmori,uživaj i brčkaj u plićaku sa svojim mm-om :Wink: .

----------


## ZAUZETA

ŠTO AKO?  http://potpomognutaoplodnja.info/ind...prie&Itemid=98,   pregledajte,  to su sve i naša pitanja.  
Tlatinčice,   endoometriom,  wtf je to?  oprosti neukima,  mogu ja to progooglati,  al volim čuti iz prve ruke  :Smile:

----------


## mimi81

Tlatinčice bit će to u redu. Ako moraš na op možda i bolje da se toga riješiš pa lijepo zatrudniš i sve bude ok. Sada lijepo uživaj u ljetu. :Yes:  Ja na moru a ne smijem se kupat...kada ću smjeti? A tek sex, baš mi fali. :Very Happy: 
Upravo su mi izvadili krv, nalazi su popodne pa vam javim.
Jel zna netko kad ostaneš trudan nakon ivf, jel treba ići još u Petrovu ili odmah idem svom ginekologu?

----------


## mimi81

*Zauzeta* evo što kaže liječnik:
Endometriom je cistična šupljina ispunjena obično smeđkastim u žargonu obično zvanim čokoladnim sadržajem. Uzrok pojave ovakvih cista je pojava da se otočići sluznice koja inače normalno oblaže unutrašnjost maternjice ( endometrij ) nađu na mjestima gdje im nije mjesto. To je obično na površini jajnika ili drugdje u maloj zdjelici. Zašto do toga dolazi danas nije posve jasno. Kako svaki mjesec imate uredno menstrualno krvarenje tako se točkasto krvarenje nađe i na ovakvim otočićima tkiva endometrija. Tako nastaju endometriotične ciste a proces koji do njih dovodi se naziva endometrioza. Takav endomeriom ne mora izazivati baš nikakve tegobe i može se naći prilikom rutinskog pregleda.
i ja sam bila čokoladna i imala sam tzv. kissing ovari, sljubljene jajnike ali to se sve rješilo jednom laparoskopijom

----------


## tlatincica

Da si vidjela kako sam samo ja bila zbunjena kad sam prvi put čula taj izraz...  :Confused:  morala sam si zapisati da zapamtim.
Da vidimo jesam li dobro zapamtila ono što mi je rečeno;
Endometriom je endometrična nakupina zaostale menstrualne krvi (nešto čokoladno je spomenuto, ali nisam htjela zapamtiti povezanost čokolade i ovoga). Dakle, i endometrioza i miom. Može se formirati na bilo kojem reproduktivnom organu. Kao i bilo koja druga izraslina, smeta u normalnom obavljanju funkcija organa. Još na folikulometriji mi je moj liječnik rekao da prema najnovijim studijima, ta veličina nije operativna i ne treba ga dirati, naročito u IVF postupku. (klik) No budući da pokazuje tenziju rasta i napretka (asocira me na ministra, sve nešto radi a iza njega šteta) mislim da će ga na kraju morati operativno odstraniti. Endometriom.  :Grin:

----------


## tlatincica

Mimi hvala  :Smile:  vidim da sam bila blizu  :Grin: 
dugo sam pisala post pa nisam vidjela tvoje objašnjenje. (čokolada, hmm  :Rolling Eyes: )
Javi rezultat!  :Very Happy:  
Mislim da bi se trebala javiti svom liječniku u Petrovu (javiš sestri), a trudnoću ti može voditi tvoj liječnik.

----------


## osijek

Ja gledam i ne vidim post gdje je *mimi* objavila plusić, ali zato vidim sve čestitke, pa čestitam i ja, znala sam ja da će kod tebe biti plusić, ali ne volim pričati unaprijed.
U petrovu možeš, a i ne moraš, zavisi od kuda si. Meni su zadnji put rekli pa nemojte bolje putovati tako dugo, ako je sve ok zna i vaša gin. itd. Ovaj put sam otišla na prvi uzv tamo pa sam izletila prije nego sam ušla, ali dobro. Sada se pripremam naručiti ipak još jednom kod doc. K. valjda je sada tamo, moja gin je sada na godišnjem pa bih jedan pregled napravila u petrovoj između!
*
 zrinkić* što se tiće bete vidi se 13 dpt ja sam ju ovaj put vadila 13dpt( u potpisu)

----------


## zrinkič

tlatinčica.....endometrioza se najlakše i najčešće preporučaju liječenje trudnoćom. operira se koliko ja znam ukoliko je žešće, da se tako izrazim. moja kolegica s posla ju je imala proširenu van maternice, na jajovodima, na jajnicima i već na crijevima. operirali su ju u Petrovoj.....što u njenom slučaju ne znači izlječenje....zaustavili su da se dalje širi. to je menstrualni poremečaj di se krvlju stanice endometrija iz maternice nekako prenose vanka. znam da šteti plodnosti. vjerujem da će u tvom slučaju ić na trudnoću što prije. i mojoj k su rekli da mora što prije zatrudnit da bi se riješila toga, a ona jadna ima 33 god i nema nikoga...sama je!
ja sam danas vadila krv...pa ćemo znat 100%. svi mi vele da sam prerano radila test....moja intuicija mi ne obečaje puno. poslije 14 h su nalazi. zbilja im treba dugo.
mimi javi betu!!!!!

objasnite mi kako da stavim "nešto u potpis" neznam ja to!!!

----------


## Sela

Pozdrav zenetine!!!
Evo mene prvi dan na poslu i osjecam se kao da sam s Marsa opala,naravno.Opet sam malo
promijenila potpis,nece me sretja pa me nece...S Petrovom nemam do sad dobrih iskustava,bas 
cudno.Ni jedan transfer otkad sam krenula..hmmm...Ali necemo odustati,ideeemo dalje!!!!!
Valjda cemo malo odmoriti,vidjet cu sa mm.Izem ti takve stimulacije sto mi ucini...poprcka mi
sve sto je jos bilo normalno i ok...pusa curama :Zaljubljen:

----------


## suzzie2

*Sela !* Jesi se ti stavila na listu za slijedeći stimulirani?

----------


## Sela

> *Sela !* Jesi se ti stavila na listu za slijedeći stimulirani?


 Jok.Ne uspijevam...ici cu sljedeci tjedan po otpusno pismo,pa cu opet traziti...

----------


## Sela

Nekako sam izgubila nadu u stimulaciju,mozda bezrazlozno,mislim da su moja sansa prirodnjaci,vidjet cu jos...
Razum mi govori da se malo primirim i cekam konzultacije,ali ono nesto suprotno njemu vristi.."neeeee,pokusaj opet
i opet i opet i stalno...ne gubiti cikluse"..
Ovaj put sam mjerila estradiol i svi parametri su bili zadovoljeni da bi js bila zrela,velicina folikula ok,estradiol na dan stoperice ok unutar parametara..ali opet sam dokazala suprotno.Nezrela je bila ko grizljiva jabuka.Pffffff.. :No:

----------


## zrinkič

e....zaboravila sam napisat da je moja BT i dalje 37,1....a po mojim ciklusima, sutra bi trebala dobit mengu!!

----------


## frka

> e....zaboravila sam napisat da je moja BT i dalje 37,1....a po mojim ciklusima, sutra bi trebala dobit mengu!!


BT ti nema smisla mjeriti ako koristis utrogestane... gotovo svima je povisena.

----------


## zrinkič

eh...baš me ništa neće!!!! surova stvarnost!!!!

----------


## sanja1

Sela zlato napravi malu pauzu čisto da se psihički malo makneš od svega i onda ponovo u nove pobjede,eto to je moj mali dobronamjerni savjet a i valjalo bi istražit zašto su js nezrele ako su hormoni uredu,hm.U svakom slučaju ja sam i dalje uvjerena da ćeš ti nama uskoro biti trudnica,ma takva upornost mora urodit plodom :Yes: .šaljem ti jednu veeeeliku pusu :Heart: .

----------


## frka

zrínkic, nemoj se toliko maltretirati i pratiti simptome - to ti pod stimulacijom i utricima nazalost nema smisla. prosvrljaj po temi Nakon transfera pa ces vidjeti da simptomi nista ne znace. netko ih ima 100 pa na kraju nema trudnoce, a netko nema niti jedan pa je beba na putu... do bete nema smisla manicno preispitivati svaku promjenu i simptomcic (mada to vjerovatno svi radimo). 

sretno!

----------


## zrinkič

moja beta 1,20.....sutra je dežuran Strelec...i ja idem na dogovor za dalje!!!!!

----------


## ZAUZETA

*Zrinkič*  :Love: ,  ideš ti s nama na stimuliranu,  ovo ti je sve p... dim  :Cool: .  Potpis stavljaš/mjenjaš u svom profilu,  malo pročačkam pa javim (i ja već zaboravila)

----------


## ZAUZETA

Ideš u Postavke --> Moje postavke --> Uredi potpis

----------


## zrinkič

jesam...nešto našla!!!! tražit ću IVF.....Zauzeta.....šta misliš pod tim "na stimuliranu"......ja sutra u 8 na dogovoru!!!!

----------


## plavuša 007

haj cure! nisam se javljala par dana jer nisam ni stigla baš do kompjutera.do transfera mi nije ni došlo jer mi js nisu bile zrele a vidim sela da i tebi nisu bile zrele, a što nije bilo u redu da nisu sazrele nemam pojma niti sam imala koga pitat.napuhana sam,boli me stomak,mislim da ču eksplodirat.hodam ko starica.do kada inače traje ta napuhnutost i bolovi,jer ču izludit? izgledam ko trudnica!

----------


## zrinkič

baš sam se sad vraćala na Selin potpis.....kaj sve moraš proć...da ti vele na kraju da ti jajna stanica nije zrela.....zašto to nije dio pretraga...punkcija da se utvrdi stanje jajnih stanica...........đabe meni svi dobri nalazi kad će me možda tek za 7 mjeseci dočekat i reć: Zrinka, vaša jajna stanica nije zrela ili vaši folikuli ne proizvode jajne stanice. katastrofa.....a na nalazu beta hcg-a, u koloni sa rezultatom je tablica vrijednosti i prvi redak glasi: negravidne žene 0-5.......ajme koja gruba riječ, nije mi nikako sjela. sjeo mi je očiti problem!!! problem začeća, kojem nisam ni blizu-na tragu otkrića u čemu je problem!!!!

----------


## mimi81

Evo mene cure da vam javim betu, dakle beta hcg = *378,4*!
U pon nova beta i naručujem se za pregled i onda je to valjda to!
Ne mogu vjerovati da mi se ovo događa!
Zahvaljujem Bogu na ovom čudu i molim se da sve i dalje bude u redu
 :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## mimi81

> baš sam se sad vraćala na Selin potpis.....kaj sve moraš proć...da ti vele na kraju da ti jajna stanica nije zrela.....zašto to nije dio pretraga...punkcija da se utvrdi stanje jajnih stanica...........đabe meni svi dobri nalazi kad će me možda tek za 7 mjeseci dočekat i reć: Zrinka, vaša jajna stanica nije zrela ili vaši folikuli ne proizvode jajne stanice. katastrofa.....a na nalazu beta hcg-a, u koloni sa rezultatom je tablica vrijednosti i prvi redak glasi: negravidne žene 0-5.......ajme koja gruba riječ, nije mi nikako sjela. sjeo mi je očiti problem!!! problem začeća, kojem nisam ni blizu-na tragu otkrića u čemu je problem!!!!


Zrinkič dragi znam da si uzrujana, sad negdje izbaci ljutnju iz sebe i doći će nova snaga za dalje, sigurna sam. Ne znam koliko ti i tm radite na bebi ali sigurno će ivf a možda u međuvremenu i prirodno uroditi plodom. Pusa :Love:

----------


## Sanjička

Bravo *mimi*,cestitam i tebi i tm,jako mi je drago zbog vas!!!!!cuvaj se ,javljaj se i mazi busicu!!!!
*Sela* i ja mislim da bi pedah do jeseni dobro dosao.Mislim da si se ipak malo preforsirala.....S obzirom na tvoj trud i upornost ja sam uvjerena da ce bebica doci!!!!!!
*tlatincica* i za tebe mislim jednako....malo predaha i ako je potrebno operirati i to ces obaviti....Ne gubi nadu i strpljenje!!!!!!!

----------


## Sela

Krasna beta *Mimi*,juhuuc sve cestitke tebi!!!!!!!!
*Plavusa* kod mene je bio prirodnjak,a s njima je jako rizicno i svasta za ocekivati.Makar u prva dva prirodnjaka bilo je dobrih js.
Vjerujem da mi je stoperica bila prerano,opet losa prosudba jer mi se taj ciklus jako sporo odvijao,folikulic nije htio rast,pa kad je narastao naglo
odmah stopka.Mislim da se trebalo jos proci bar jedan dan..ali sad tko bi znao,ja nisam strucnjak.Estradiol je bio dobar,a i cula sam dr-a koji 
me punktirao da kaze za moj endometrij da je odlican.Lh trakica na dan stoperice laaaaaaagano blijedja nego kontrolna.Znaci peak se tek 
trebao dogoditi,ali ocito se nije do punkcije.
Na zalost veca je tragedija kad u stimuliranom postupku nema js ili su sve nezrele,to je definitivno jaako lose.
Potpuno te razumijem i suosjecam s tobom.Bit ce bolje.Vremenski sad s ove perspektive cini ti se da je propast svijeta,ali vrijeme ce to
izlijeciti.Samo budi uporna i hrabra. :Heart:

----------


## aleksandraj

Sela, ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~morala sam ti doci zavibrati za jesen

----------


## ivana78

mimi81 :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  bravo-uživajjjjjj!

Zrinkič :Love:

----------


## pinny

*Mimi81* jos jednom cestitam! Prekrasna beta!  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 

*Plavusa i Zrinkic*  :Love: 
I kod mene su bile js nezrele i u proslom postupku (nije bilo transfera) i u ovom 2 nezrele i 1 zrela (transfer 3 dan). Sada cekam konzultacije da vidim sta ce mi dok. reci. (oba stimulirana postupka)

*Sela* ukrcati cemo se mi u jesenski vlakic sa drugim curkama, samo da prodju ovi godisnji kod dok.  :Yes:

----------


## mimi81

Hvala svima na čestitkama!

Cure koje ste trudne jel normalno osjećati lagani pritisak dolje?

----------


## špelkica

Cure, ja vas neko vrijeme čitam, iako ne spadam u Petrovu već na VV, ali oni su na godišnjem. Vesele me vaše pozitivne bete, a ostalim čekalicama želim da što prije dobe svoje bebe. 
Zrinkič, nemoj očajavati, i mi smo bili jedni od idiopata, prošli i ciljane i dva AIH i ništa. I onda mi je prije 2 mj na lijevom jajniku nađena cista, sumnja na endometriozu i preporuča se laparo. Htjela sam ići ovo ljeto, ali nitko me ne stigne operirati. Odgodila sam to za par mjeseci jer počinjem raditi u 9.mjesecu. Nedavno (prije mj i pol) mm je dobio za rođendan poklon analizu stanja tijela i oba dva smo to prošli. Ispostavilo se da sam iscrpljena i napeta što je bilo točno jer sam se tak osječala i nakon terapije opet smo otišli na kontrolu i bolje je, savjetovano mi je da malo pričekam s operacijom jer bi se moglo dogoditi da se cista povuče. Nisam mu ni rekla u čemu je problem, znao je čim me pregledao!  Ne znam koliko vjeruješ u alternativnu medicinu (ja sam po struci zdravstveni radnik i radila sam u bolnici), ali stvarno mislim da je istina da ćeš zatrudniti kad budeš spremna ! Zato glavu gore i nemoj misliti negativno! Mislim da trebamo iskoristiti ljeto i posvetiti se starom dobrom sexu !

----------


## Snekica

> Zato glavu gore i nemoj misliti negativno! Mislim da trebamo iskoristiti ljeto i posvetiti se starom dobrom sexu !


Ovo potpisujem! Evo mi se već posvećujemo, iskorištavamo ljeto, (mada je teško na +36°C...) :Laughing: 
Mimi, čestitam od   :Heart: 
Sela, Zrinkič, Tlatinčica i sve koje sam sigurno zaboravila, žao mi je, ali mi je i drago što odmah planirate za dalje, i što ćemo se družiti u jesenskom vlakiću (bilo bi bolje da ste u sadašnjem vlakiću, ali što je, tu je)
Kako kaže Špelkica, GLAVU GORE! 
 :Kiss:  svima!

----------


## sanja1

Mimi beta je odlična :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: .

----------


## ZAUZETA

Tooo Mimi, čestitam, baš ste se zaredale trudnice, neka neka,  budemo vas mi sve stigle. * Ivana*,  jel malo odmaraš od nas i od postupaka?
*Zrinkič*,  nemam pojma zašto postoje te idiopatske neplodnosti, jesi gledala na pdf sa tom temom?  A ak ne bude išlo drugačije bit će IVF (to sam mislila pod stimulirano, vidim da si bila na Klomifenu, nemam pojma kaj on radi)

----------


## ivana78

> * Ivana*,  jel malo odmaraš od nas i od postupaka?


  :Wink:  skužila si me ha?
Da odmaram, dokrajčilo me sve ovo i psihički i fizički, al dižem se ja.... još slijedeći tjedan odem na UZV..... pa na more... i kako je špelkica ljepo napisala dobri staro sex :Laughing:  a onda ću vidjeti što, kako i gdje, s obzirom da imam 4 jajne stanice u P.
 :Heart:

----------


## mala26

> Hvala svima na čestitkama!
> 
> Cure koje ste trudne jel normalno osjećati lagani pritisak dolje?


Normalo je osjećat lagani pritisak. Moguće je osjećat i lagane bolove s vremena na vrijeme- to se maternica rasteže. Mene je uhvatila panika pošto me nije niko upozorio na to pa mi je moj gin objasnio sve.

----------


## osijek

*mimi 81*  kao što i *mala 26* kaže to je normalno, ja sam u prvoj trudnoći iz početka stalno ludila sad boli ovo pa ono, a kad kažem ginu. oni kažu ma sve je to normalno, maternica se rasteže pa pritisnula je jajnike itd... U ovoj toga puno manje ima jer ipak je prošla bila višeplodna, ali i sada malo, malo osjetim nešto, ali nije ništa strašno i ne zabrinjava me. Najčešće navečer imam osječaj da me i jajnici bockaju i da mije maternica napirenija, ali kad prespavam ujutro sam koa nova!

----------


## mimi81

Dobro jutro!

Hvala curke na odgovorima. Ja ću vas s vremena na vrijeme malo gnjaviti pitanjima kad mi nešto ne bude jasno.
*Osijek* koliko si ti trudna? Kada je nakon ivfa dozvoljen sex i plivanje? :Embarassed:

----------


## Sanjička

Evo i ja u petak obavila svoj prvi uzv!!!!!!
Pa ovako:SVE JE SUPER-to je najvaznije....
Vidi se gestacijski mjehur 9x7mm i zumancana vrecica 2mm.Embrij se jos ne vidi.
Po zadnjoj M bila bi trudna 7 tj.,ali s obzirom na moj ciklus ovulacija je bila jako kasno i po uzv-u je to 5 tj.
Za cetri tjedna me narucio na kontrolu....
*Osijek* i ja osjecam tu i tamo kao da me jajnici probadaju,ali uopce nisam htjela ispitivati zasto,kako....od straha!!!!Ali sad si mi pomogla ko nitko......

Sretni smo i zadovoljni sto se stvari ovako odvijaju i nadam se da cete i vi uskoro biti ovako sretne!!!!

----------


## zrinkič

bok cure....špelkica...znam!!!! bila sam u subotu u Petrovoj. veče prije smo se ja i mm dogovorili i prije doktora,da idemo na more...opustit se i odmorit od sveega i da ćemo sami radim AIH. doktor je bio oduševljen odlukom i reko da je pametno odmorit ciklus nakon klomifena. dotle će se i Dinka vratit. ja jesam paničar.....ali brzo prihvatim situaciju i idem dalje......mengu nisam još dobila....BT je i dalje povišena...i molim Vas da li koja od Vas ima neugodno iskustvo sa utrićima vaginalno jer ću p........, ni canesten ni betadin ne pomažu!!!!! mimi....čestitam na beti i želim ti školsku trudnoću....................!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## tlatincica

Bravo Sanjička! :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  I ja jedva čekam da vidim tako nešto na onom crno- bijelom ekranu  :Smile: 

Zrinkič, oprosti, nisam dobro shvatila- vadila si betu i negativna je. I nastavila si sa utrićima? To bi trebala prestati, da ti m može normalno procuriti.

----------


## zrinkič

tlatinčica......utriće sam stavila u petak ujutro i otišla vadit betu...beta je bila 1,20 i više ih nisam stavljala!!!!

----------


## Sela

*Sanjicka* tri put hura za gestacijsku i da je sve ok!!!!!Uopce nismo ni sumnjale..
Mazi bushu i uzivaj... :Kiss:

----------


## taca70

Sanjicka, sve 5.Kad ocekujemo otkucaje?

----------


## suzzie2

*Sanjička !*

----------


## sanja1

Sanjička :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: i~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~da sve bude po školski i dosadno narednih cc 8 mjeseci :Klap: .

----------


## osijek

mimi 81 što se sexa i plivanja tiče, najbolje da pitaš doktora, ali mišljenja je milion. Ja sam u prošloj trudnoći pitala za odnose i doktorica mi je rekla da naravno da smijete, za plivanje nisam pitala i nisam se uopče kupala ipak nisam htjela sa time riskirati, a tako i ove godine ne idem na kupanja, nekako me toga strah da ne pokupim neku bakteriju po tim zapišanim vodama. Baš sam sada dopisivala se sa kolegicom koja je bila samnom na ivf-u i njoj su u pertovoj na zadnjoj kontroli rekli da ne mora više mirovati, a danas kod njenog gina. joj je rečeno sex ni u ludilu jer on otvara maternicu i uzrokuje gubitak ploda, nema kupanja i strogo mirovanje!?
Ja sam joj rekla da mislim da taj ili ta gin. pretjeruje jer ona kaže da je sve u redu.
Ima tih starijih gin. koji na ivf trudnoće gledaju kao da je to neznam što, a ovi po bolnicama ipak to smatraju normalnom trudnoćom ako je sve ok!
Eto svašta sam ti napričala, a ništa konkretno rekla, ipak pitaj svog gina baš me zanima što će ti reći neki kažu da se nema odnosi dok se stavljaju utrići... ja ću baš Kasuma pitati kad budem išla u petrovu!

----------


## Sanjička

> Sanjicka, sve 5.Kad ocekujemo otkucaje?


Ne znam,nije nista rekao.Samo da je sve savrseno pravilno i da ima vremena da se embrij pojavi.Slijedeca kontrola za cetri tjedna.To ce biti 9 tt.Tada bi se sve vec trebalo vidjeti i srceko kucati!!!!!!

----------


## frka

ej, *mimi* i *Osijek* - da se i ja malo ubacim jer me muce ista pitanja. kad smo napunili 12 tjedana, pitala sam gina za sex (prije toga mi bas ni nije bilo do toga) i rekao je da nema frke - smijemo, ali ako dodje do nekih jacih bolova ili krvarenje treba prestati (sto se i podrazumijeva). i, hvala Bogu, sve je bilo ok, mada malo osjecam grcenje poslije. ovo sto ti je frendici dr rekao da sex otvara cerviks - stvar je u tome da sperma moze omeksati cerviks (zato se kod prenesenih trudnoca savjetuju odnosi da potaknu porod), ali kod zdrave trudnoce u startu ne bi trebalo biti problema. mi koristimo kondome jer nas je trta bakterija, a mislim da je i prekinuti snosaj dobra metoda da se izbjegnu eventualne komplikacije zbog sperme... kod trudnoca s komplikacijama najveci problem s odnosima je zapravo orgazam zene koji uzrokuje kontrakcije pa moze doci do spontanog, ali opet ponavaljam - ako je sve u redu, ne bi trebalo biti problema. i normalno je osjecati blaga grcenja pola sata do sat vremena nakon odnosa...
u principu, gdje god sam naisla na tu temu, svugdje pise da se sex u normalnoj, zdravoj trudnoci cak preporuca i da cak beba osjeti ugodu zbog navale endorfina kod orgazma.

sto se plivanja tice - more je ok, ali bazeni i sl. se ne preporucuju... mada je plod zapravo zasticen. prekosutra idem na kontrolu i ako je sve ok u petak na more pa cu jos provjeriti kod gina za kupanje, ali mislim da s morem nema zabrana (jedino je obavezno presvlacenje badica).

pozdrav!

----------


## Sanjička

Ja sam naravno bila u takvom transu da naravno uopce nisam pitala za odnose.
Kad sam izasla van mm me to prvo pitao.Bio mi je smijesan,ali morat ce izdrzati do sljedeceg pregleda....
Rekao mi je da ako idemo na more slobodno se mogu kupati,a sto se tice bazena nije nista spominjao a i ne bi se bas kupala zbog bakterija!
Jedino sta sam se sjetila pitati je za uvinH caj s obzirom da sam ja sklona eserihiji.I sad moram do 12 tt stavljati utrogestane pa sam pitala da koristim nesto barem preventivno.
I moze se bez problema.Uvin h i caj od brusnice i to kombinirati!!!!!!

----------


## frka

sanjicka, prosurfaj si malo o uvin caju - svuda ti pise da se NE preporuca - sadrzi neki sastojak koji uzrokuje kontrakcije maternice... bolje nemoj - samo se tankaj brusnicom. i ja sam inace mjehurusa pa sam dosta toga procitala... i to probaj naci bas cisti caj od brusnice.

----------


## Sanjička

> sanjicka, prosurfaj si malo o uvin caju - svuda ti pise da se NE preporuca - sadrzi neki sastojak koji uzrokuje kontrakcije maternice... bolje nemoj - samo se tankaj brusnicom. i ja sam inace mjehurusa pa sam dosta toga procitala... i to probaj naci bas cisti caj od brusnice.


Eto vidis.....Mislim, inace nisam neki panicar,ali sva sreca pa nisam jos pocela piti.Nije mi jasno,*zasto mi je on onda rekao da mogu?*Kod takvih se stvari ne moze (ne smije) zabuniti.
Svejedno,hvala ti na upozorenju!!!!!!!

----------


## zrinkič

sanjička....ti si ostala trudna prirodno.....čekali ste neki postupak ili????

----------


## Sanjička

Da,ja sam sad prirodno zanijela!!!!
Prosla sam 1 IVF u 2.mj. i sad sam imala termin za novi postupak u 8/9 mj.

----------


## Sela

Cure,svi pisu nekakve liste,pa evo i nama nasih veselih vlakica:
*Sanjicka,Osijek i Mimi81 -trudne!!!!!!!!*
*Mala26* -08/10
*Pinny* -konzultacije 08/10
*Plavusa007* -?
*Dea2010* -?
*Zrinkic* - kucna radinost do?
*Snekica* -09/10
*Zauzeta* -09/10
*Suzzie* -09/10
*Kriistiina* -09/10
*Ivana78* -??smrznute oocite
*Sanja1* -12/10
*Tlatincica* -12/10
*Sela* -12/10

Molim ispravke ako nije nesto dobro.pozzzzz

----------


## zrinkič

ja na kućnim radinostima ciklus dva....dotle će se i Dinka Baldani vratit...pa na dogovor za dalje!!!!

----------


## zrinkič

zašto ste trebali tako dugo čekati na postupak....od 2 mj do 8 ili 9?

----------


## plavuša 007

sela,ja imam dogovor za dalje u 9 mj!  sad imam umjerenu hiperstimulaciju jajnika i veliku tekučinu u sebi,strogo mirovanje jer nisam htjela ostat ležat u bolnici!   muž mi se buni da neču više ič na ivf kad me vidi kako mi se sve iskomplicirilo i kako me boli!

----------


## Sela

> Cure,svi pisu nekakve liste,pa evo i nama nasih veselih vlakica:
> *Sanjicka,Osijek i Mimi81 -trudne!!!!!!!!*
> *Mala26* -08/10
> *Pinny* -konzultacije 08/10
> *Plavusa007* -09/10
> *Dea2010* -?
> *Zrinkic* - kucna radinost do?
> *Snekica* -09/10
> *Zauzeta* -09/10
> ...


 :Heart:

----------


## Sela

> sela,ja imam dogovor za dalje u 9 mj!  sad imam umjerenu hiperstimulaciju jajnika i veliku tekučinu u sebi,strogo mirovanje jer nisam htjela ostat ležat u bolnici!   muž mi se buni da neču više ič na ivf kad me vidi kako mi se sve iskomplicirilo i kako me boli!


Ti nama imas blagu HS a oocite nezrele bile..neke stvari mi nikad nece u glavu,koji paradoks..Drz se i sorry,greska nije bila namjerna....

----------


## Sanjička

Nismo dugo cekali!6 mj bi trebala biti razlika izmedu postupaka.
Vidis u potpisu da sam imala dva pokusaja u prirodnom ciklusu,ali su odgodeni jer nisu bili pogodni za bilo sto (js nisu valjale).
I onda me kaci ljeto kad su godisnji.Moj dr je trenutno na godisnjem cijeli 7. mj i onda sam dobila za 8. mj termin za konzultacije i dogovor za stimulaciju.
Ali eto trudnoca nas ugodno iznenadila tako da sam sve otkazala.....

----------


## osijek

*frka* sve to isto sam ja pročitala na 100 mjesta da sperma omekšava cerviks zato se u rizičnim trudnoćama zabranjuje sex, ali ako je sve ok nema potrebe.
Mislim da se ovdje radi o plašljivom ginu pa mu je lakše sve zabraniti. Mislim meni je moj rekao da se smijem kretati i obavljati kućne poslove, ali lagano i ako sam se umorila da stanem i da se ne forsiram, zabranio mi je samo teške fizičke napore, a njoj njen zabranio šetanje, kupanje, sex i rekao strogo mirovanje!? Shvatila bih da je nešto problematično, ali trudnoća joj je ok, nije imala nikad prije spontani ili porod niti bilo što i da kaže samo ju je pregledao nije radio uzv. Ja sam nekad baš zahvalna što imam super ginekologicu koja me naručuje svaka 2 tjedna iz opreza zbog prve trudnoće i napravila mi je sve žive pretrage, svaki puta mi radi uzv i da mi slikicu i ako ništa drugo barem se osječam malo sigurnije zbog njenog pristupa. Rekla je da ćemo još napraviti onaj test zgrušavanja krvi kad dođe sa godišnjeg i onda ponoviti briseve pred 20 tt .Iskreno se nadam da će ovaj put sve biti ok, još da vidim šta doc. K kaže na sve to i srce će mi biti na mjestu!
*Sanjićka* čestitam još jednom isto i *mimi*!

----------


## mimi81

Evo cure da se i ja danas javim. Luda sam!
Danas mi je beta od petka narasla na samo *513,4* pa ne znam dal da se brinem. 
Bila sam kod gin. ona kaže da se strpim da je istina malo naraslo ali ipak raste. Za uzv je prerano.
I tak se ja sad brinem...

----------


## taca70

Mimi81, vadis betu opet za 2 dana?To ce ti biti puno bolji pokazatelj sta se dogada.Primiri se i stavljaj utrice.
Plavusa, bas me cudi ta tvoja HS.Sve nekako mimo pravila.Imas PCO?

----------


## mimi81

Rekla mi je gin da ponovim za 2,3 dana.
Cure koje ste ostale trudne a niste iz zg, da li vodite svoje trudnoće doma ili putujete u zg. Meni su danas rekli u petrovoj da ne moram dolaziti na pregled nakon ivfa i trudnoće, da se mogu javiti svom gin., ali sve to su izjavili tek nakon što sam rekla da nisam iz zg. Inače su me već htjeli naručiti...ne znam zašto tako?

----------


## mimi81

Taco, ti si imala transfer....pa sretno i mirno išćekivanje bete! navijam jako za tebe

----------


## osijek

*mimi 81* kad nisi iz zg možeš, a i nemoraš voditi trudnoću u petrovoj. I meni su rekli da sve mogu obavljati doma, ali ako ti želiš dolaziti nitko ti neće zabraniti. To rade zbog putovanja, da ne moraš putovati trudna kad sve isto možeš obaviti i u svome mjestu. Ja svoju trudnoću vodim kod svoga gina, a dogovorila sam se da par puta u toku trudnoće odem i u Petrovu i ona se složila sa tim!

----------


## tlatincica

*Plavuša* nadam se da ćeš se brzo oporaviti.  :Love:  
*Mimi* vi~~~~~brr~~~~amo za betu!  :Very Happy: 
*Taca* i tebi vi~~~~~brr~~~~amo za betu! :Very Happy: 

*Sela* tek sam sad stigla pročitati tvoju *top listu*! Pa to je gužva i u rujnu i u prosincu!  :Klap:  ijuhuu!!! Super da si napravila listu!

----------


## mimi81

Joj cure da znate kako se ja sad brinem. Ne mogu si pomoći. Jel zna netko slučaj da se beta nije duplirala pa je ipak počela i na kraju da je sve dobro završilo? :Sad:

----------


## sanja1

Mimi mislim da ima baš pdf o betama,malo pronjuškaj,nadam se da će sve biti uredu :Love: .
Sela vrednice,svaka ti čast :Grin: ,bit će zanimljivo u 9.mj.

----------


## ZAUZETA

*Sela*,  skidam kapu za listu,   ja se stalno borim sa informacijama tko kada kuda...hahhaha  odlično si se sjetila, hvala ti. 
*Mimi*,  nemam pojma o betama ali vibram za mrvicu ~~~~~~~~~~~~ :Love:  :Heart: ,  bit će sve ok :Yes: 
*Ivana*, koliko imaš js,  jel tvoj dr. spominjao šta s njima,  samo one ili ponovo stimulacija pa kombiniranje svježi zametci i smrznute js?

----------


## plavuša 007

> Mimi81, vadis betu opet za 2 dana?To ce ti biti puno bolji pokazatelj sta se dogada.Primiri se i stavljaj utrice.
> Plavusa, bas me cudi ta tvoja HS.Sve nekako mimo pravila.Imas PCO?


ja sam uvjek mimo pravila!Pco koliko ja znam nemam,nigdje mi nitko nije napiso ni rekao.pitala sam doktora drugi put bi li mi se dogodilo opet da dopijem HS i rekao je da ne mora značit da bi ali može!

----------


## Snekica

> zašto ste trebali tako dugo čekati na postupak....od 2 mj do 8 ili 9?


mene je naručila za 09.mj. jer mora kao proći 6 mjeseci, za 08.mj. nije znala da li će raditi, pa tako... 
Sela, mraaaak lista, vidim da nas ima u tim vlakićima. Još kad bi se vlakić ispraznio sa kućnim radostima, bilo bi super!!! Barem malo!

----------


## zrinkič

sanjička....ti si moj uzor!!!!!! mimi....sve će to bit u redu, probaj se opustit...uzmi neku knjigu ili film....ugađaj si i mazi bušu!!!! to isto nek i tm radi!!! Plavuša....di imaš tekućinu?????? kod mene je ostala nepoznanica slobodna tekućina u Douglasovom prostoru.....radila sam tumorske markere....koji su bili ok....doc je rekla da nije s gin strane...možda zbog crijeva, na CD se nije vidilo!!!!! ja mengu još nisam dobila, trbuh me rastura. ibuprofen od 800 mg jedino pomaže. od keksa ništa, već ne pamtim....toliko mi se sve od utrića iziritiralo, peče, svrbi i boli!!!! katastrofa.

----------


## Sela

Dobit ces m *Zrinkic*,obicno prodju 3 dana od zadnjeg Utrogestana,nekima i vise..jedino ako nema kakve komplikacije,ciste ili sl.
Utrici obicno ne bi trebali toliko iziritirati ako si ispunila sve mjere predostroznosti i higijene (a vjerujem da jesi naravno),medjutim
uvijek se moze desiti kakva infekcijica,Canesten bi trebao pomoci ili ispiranje obicnom kamilicom.

----------


## zrinkič

joj Sela vjeruj mi da mi se koža između prstiju ljuštila od antibakt sapuna....imala sam i antib vlažne maramice kojima sam i doma dezinf sve oko sebe manično........danas mi je 4 ili 5 dan od zadnjeg utrića. a takve sam sreće valjda.....a dosta mi je bilo neugodno stavljanje utrića....ja npr nikad nisam koristila tampon...nikad ga nisam mogla stavit!!!! inače mi je i maternica dosta položena unazad....bolni su mi gin pregledi i svaki vag ultrazvuk kada idem na folikulometriju!!!! ma samo da dobijem m.....sve će to otići.

----------


## ivana78

> *Ivana*, koliko imaš js, jel tvoj dr. spominjao šta s njima, samo one ili ponovo stimulacija pa kombiniranje svježi zametci i smrznute js?


Zauzeta imam 4 jajne stanice, sa doktorom nisam ništa razgovarala kako to sada ide, nakon godišnjeg i dok se malo razabiram  :Wink:  otići ću do Petrove! 
Mislim da tu neće ići nikakva stimulacija, kada imam pohranjene 4, a mogu ići na oplodnju 3!

----------


## Sela

*Zrinkic* u kutiji sa Canesten kremom i vaginaletama imas aplikator kojim si mozes olaksati stavljanje Utrogestana ukoliko
ti je tesko i nespretno prstom..probaj to drugi put ili umjesto antibakt.sapuna koristi Octenisept,taj dezinficijens koriste
svi bolji ginekolozi...ne iritira sluznicu.Mozda ti je cak kriva pretjerana higijena,ph ti se poremeti..

----------


## zrinkič

hvala Sela.......ma sad sam malo čitala....žena mi je u ljekarni dala kremu bez aplikatora...običnu za vanjsku primjenu, a na receptu mi čak i piše s aplikatorom............DOBILA SAM. ajme koje olakšanje....ali ajme kako to curi sad!!!!! sva sreća da imam tamno smeđu tuniku na sebi, jer se bojim pomaknuti!!!!

----------


## Sela

Ajd nek samo odcuri svoje,a poslije se baci sa svojim muzicem na posao!!!!!!

----------


## plavuša 007

> sanjička....ti si moj uzor!!!!!! mimi....sve će to bit u redu, probaj se opustit...uzmi neku knjigu ili film....ugađaj si i mazi bušu!!!! to isto nek i tm radi!!! Plavuša....di imaš tekućinu?????? kod mene je ostala nepoznanica slobodna tekućina u Douglasovom prostoru.....radila sam tumorske markere....koji su bili ok....doc je rekla da nije s gin strane...možda zbog crijeva, na CD se nije vidilo!!!!! ja mengu još nisam dobila, trbuh me rastura. ibuprofen od 800 mg jedino pomaže. od keksa ništa, već ne pamtim....toliko mi se sve od utrića iziritiralo, peče, svrbi i boli!!!! katastrofa.


 ja ti neznam baš objasnit gdje mi je sve tekučina,uglavnom koliko sam skontala dr plivaju mi organi u toj tekučini i moram mirovat da se ne bi što okrenulo,jajnici sigurno plivaju,to sam vidila! ta voda može prema plučima i onda se počme otežano disat ali svom srečom dišem normalno. 5 kg sam dobila a to je vjerovatno sva ta voda koja sad kruži u meni!

----------


## zrinkič

ajme Plavuša....čuvaj se, miruj....nemoj se zezat s time. možda si ipak trebala u bolnici to odležat!!

----------


## zrinkič

cure...kakva su vaša iskustva s mengom nakon AIH, stimuliranog???? ovo je čudo, a ne menga......ko da oprostite na izrazu...gnoj s krvlju ide iz mene!!! jel to normalno??? imalo??

----------


## Sela

Gnoj????? :Shock:  :Confused: 
*Zrinkic* to su ti komadici zadebljanog endometrija i sve je to u vecini slucajeva normalno.Navikni se na malo obilnije m,ali najvjerovatnije ce ti, ako je takva, lit 2 dana i onda ce stati postepeno.

----------


## Sela

A ti se *Plavuso* pazi i cuvaj..

----------


## zrinkič

a Sela....žuto gusto s krvlju....kvržice neke!!!! meni inaće menga traje 2-3 dana i da nisam picaj..... potrošila bi po ciklusu 2 uloška!! a ovo je zbilja jako!!! i jako jako boli. to je ono za svako dobro neko zlo!! proći će i to!!

----------


## ZAUZETA

zrinkič.  kako misliš žuto,  čuj,  a da odeš sutra izvadit krv da vidiš leukocite, možda je kakva upala u pitanju?

----------


## Sanjička

> zrinkič.  kako misliš žuto,  čuj,  a da odeš sutra izvadit krv da vidiš leukocite, možda je kakva upala u pitanju?


Ma da samo izvaditi krv....Ja bi i otisla na pregled.OBAVEZNO-nekako mi to ne zvuci normalno.....
Nemoj se zezati s takvim stvarima!!!!!

----------


## pinny

*Sanjicka* jos jednom  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  i zelim ti da uzivas u trudnoci!

*Zrinkic* za ovo zuto ne znam, to mi nikada nije bilo, ali meni su poslije postupka uvijek obilne i uzasno bolne menge i takodjer bude tamno smedjih komadica.

*Plavusa* odmaraj i kako su ti cure rekle pazi se  :Kiss: 

Svima saljem ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ i trudnicama i curkama na ljetnim kucnim radinostima

----------


## kriistiina

A zašto meni nije bila obilna? Doktor mi je rekao da ako dobijem M poslije postupka da se naoružam tabletama jer ću umirati od bolova..... Na kraju ni jednu tabletu nisam popila jer niti mi je curilo kako treba, niti me bolilo..... A uvijek me rastura od kad sam dobila prvi puta ...  Već sam pisala da me od onda grudi uopće ne bole prije vještice ...

Jučer sam se dogovorila da idem na dogovor i po injekcije 16.8., 4.9. trebam dobiti i onda smo trudni  :Smile:  ... Kako to lijepo zvuči... Joj, koliko nade ulažem... To će mi biti treći IVF, drugi stimulirani .....

Svima vama šaljem punooooo pusa i nadam se da ćemo najesen sve biti trudne ...

----------


## zrinkič

pozdrav curke!!!!    a je vjerojatno je upala....zvala sam svog gin.....reko mi je da dođem kad završi menga. a ja sam u jako kratko vrijeme radila Hsg,taj ciklus i ciklus poslije smo pratili folikulometriju i odmah išla na AIH...pa utrići.....valjda toooo much za gospođu!!!! a i imala sam simptome prije menge!!!! imam pitanje za vas...možda nije direktno vezano za temu, ali svakako ima veze. u mojoj okolini ima žena koja radi bioenergiju po Domančiću.....(svekrva je moje šogorice)...rekla mi je da bi mi voljela radit terapiju...otvorit auru....i dozvolit energiji da mi iscjeli organizam. znam da sam puna svega....zbog posla...pa sad ovo...nekako imam osjećaj ko da me treba očistit iznutra,a opet nisam nikad pribjegavala takvim stvarima. makar sam mišljenja da mi nemože odmoć......mm mmi kaže da nek ne lebdim oblacima .....da ostenem na zemlji!!!! kaj vi mislite, imate li iskustva? rekla je i da mi može pomoć da zatrudnim jar da je kod mene sve u glavi!!!

----------


## ZAUZETA

Hej,* Zrinki*č,  samo ti odi na bioenergiju,  dapaće,  bilo je slučajeva da su parovi dobili bebicu nakon toga.  Pa to je staro znanje, starije od uobičajene medicine,  zna se da smo energetska bića. I ja ću ići kod jednog lika tu kod nas. a naši mužići nek se ne zamaraju stvarima koje ne kuže ili nek malo više čitaju. :Cool:

----------


## pinny

*Kriistiina* sve je to individualno. Sto bih ja htjela da se vise  ne sopam tabletama protiv bolova kada imam mengu. 

Vidim po Selinoj listi da ce nam deveti mjesec biti buran. Unistiti cu  tipku za vibranje na kompu.  :Grin:

----------


## Sela

*Pozdrav,cure!!!*
Ljeto nam se naveliko usuljalo na forum...i moram priznat da nekako jedva cekam da prodje..
*Mimi81* kakva je beta danas?? :Raspa:  :Heart:

----------


## osijek

I ja jedva čekam da ljeto prođe iz dva razloga. Prvo zato što mi je vruće, a ne mijem na kupanje nego po cijele dane provodim u vručoj dnevnoj, na godinu je klima definitivno na redu. A drugo da mi vi drage moje krenete u postupke i počnete javljati plusiče! A i što više vrijeme prolazi ja sam bliže ciljupa mi je i zato drago da vrijeme što prije prođe!

----------


## sanja1

Joj i meni je sad nekako čudno preko ljeta,sve je nekako utihnulo,jedva čekam jesen :Grin: .

----------


## suzzie2

Je, ljeto se uvuklo, baš se vidi da je manje akcije. Ali jesen je blizu  :Very Happy: , sad malo opuštanja i uživanja, a onda ponovno ispočetka. 

A onda, slijedeće godine u ovo vrijeme, nadam se da ćemo se javljati ipak s nekim drugim temama! Sve vas ljubim i odjavljujem se do sredine kolovoza!  :Kiss: 

E, da i naravno puuuuuuuuno vibrica kome god zatreba.

----------


## ZAUZETA

Hola draga* Osijek*,  brzo će to proći,  još 205 dana do susreta  :Heart: .  
Pitanjce,  jel labos radi subotom,  trebala bi 31. 7. ići vadit krv,  to mi je 21. dan ciklusa.  A gledam na papiru kaj su mi dali, piše progesteron od 15-21 DK jel to znači da ne mora biti baš 21. dan?

----------


## taca70

zauzeta, progesteron bi se trebao vaditi 7 dana od ovulacije ali nemomao svi skolske cikluse sa ovulacijom 14.dc.Zato bi bilo najbolje mjeriti bazalnu temperaturu.Lab nije radio subotom i vjerujem da je jos uvijek tako.

----------


## mimi81

Evo da se i ja javim. Dakle moja beta je pala i iznosi 322,5. Bila sam kod gin i ona kaže da se na uzv ne vidi ništa. Znači prestajem sa utrogestanima i čekam menstruaciju. Izgleda da je bila biokemijska trudnoća

----------


## sanja1

Ah Mimi baš mi je žao :Love: .

----------


## ZAUZETA

Hvala, taca,  tko ga šiša, ići ću u petak  :Smile: 
*Mimi81*,  ajooj,  žao mi je,  stvarno sam mislila da je to to, lijepa prva beta...  očaj živi kak se to kod tebe odužilo...  kažu da su dobre šanse nakon biokemijske, pa se bacit treba odmah na posao.  Vidim da TM ima teratoo,   jel ga kljukaš sa čime? Ja svom stalno guram razne tablete i što više voća. Uvijek kaže, kad mu nosim tablete, da mu to dajem jer vidim da mu se stanje malo poboljšalo, pa da ga želim dokrajčiti... :Cool:

----------


## Sela

*Mimi* koja steta!!!Bas mi je zao...a tako smo se poveselile trecoj trudnoci u klubu u zadnje vrijeme!!!
Al znas sto,tu ipak ima nesto dobro;cim se sad primilo.primit ce se opet drugi puta.I to ,vjerujem,skoro!!! :Smile:

----------


## mimi81

Evo i mene je iznenadila moja prva beta. Nemam iskustva s njima ali svi su mi rekli da je super. Sad se samo nadam da ću dobiti m i da neću morati na kiretažu.

----------


## mimi81

E da, mm pije selen i cink i jede dosta voća, voli.

----------


## zrinkič

mimi moja....baš mi je žao...svoju sam tugu preokrenula u radost za tebe...od sveg srca...svaki uspjeh gledam kao nadu za sebe i radujem se!!!! nije nam suđeno da uspije od prve. ja to gledam ovako...imaš pomak, primilo se...drugi puta će i ostati!!!!! drži se!!!!

----------


## mimi81

Da, bilo bi super da uspijem ostati prirodno trudna, al to je teško zbog začepljenih jajovoda. U 8. mjesecu zovem u petrovu da me naruče opet za razgovor jer sad su godišnji odmori

----------


## osijek

*mimi*  baš mi je žao, a drugi put će upaliti sigurno! Sada odmori od svega preko ljeta, iskupaj se i za nas koje ne možemo i u jesen u akciju!

----------


## taca70

Mimi81, stvarno mi je zao ali ipak bolje da se tako zavrsi nego kao kod nase Ivane78, sigurno neces na kiretazu jer ti beta brzo pada.Kod kojeg si dr?

----------


## mimi81

Ma da naravno. Najgora je neizvjesnost. Sad barem znam na čemu sam. I kupat ću se sad i seksat do mile volje...ovo mi je bio baš dokaz da mogu i da me nikakvi amh-ovi i endometrioze ne mogu zaustaviti. I svugdje piše da je poslije biokemijskih trudnoća sljedeća vrlo izgledna, pa se barem mogu nadati

----------


## mimi81

> Mimi81, stvarno mi je zao ali ipak bolje da se tako zavrsi nego kao kod nase Ivane78, sigurno neces na kiretazu jer ti beta brzo pada.Kod kojeg si dr?


Kod Radakovića. Što je bilo Ivani78?

----------


## plavuša 007

mimi baš mi je žao! znači da nam je ovaj 6-7 mj bio svima katastrofalan! svakoj se nešto iskompliciralo.više sreće drugi put

----------


## mimi81

Bit će bolje drugi put. Samo treba sad odmoriti i psihički i fizički

----------


## Snekica

Mimi  :Love: , sad samo hrabro naprijed!

----------


## mimi81

Nadam se da će me moj dr. staviti što prije u postupak. Hvala svima na utjesi. Biti ću dobro

----------


## mimi81

Cure da vas pitam, treba li se paziti nakon stimuliranog postupka kod spolnih odnosa? kako često se smije ići na stimulirani ivf?
Hvala

----------


## sanja1

Mimi netrebaš se pazit kod odnosa,ako tebe ništa ne boli keksaj se koliko želiš,samo pričekaj da ti sad dođe i prođe m,a što se tiče postupaka stimulirani idu svakih 6 mj.,osim ako je bila slaba stimulacija onda može i svaka 3-4 mj,koliko ja znam :Yes: .

----------


## osijek

je za stimulirani treba proci 6. mj. zbog hormoncica da se tijelo malo oporavi!

----------


## taca70

Vezano za pauze izmedu postupaka ja sam od 3 MPO dr dobila isti odgovor pa sam u Petrovoj izmedu 1. i 2. IVF-a imala pauzu 3mj (primila u postupku 36M), izmedu 3. i 4. IVF-a isto 3mj. (24M) i izmedu 5. i 6. 3mj (48M). Ti doktori su dr. V iz Petrove, dr.R iz Vilija i dr.V iz Mb.Stvarno nema razloga da im ne vjerujem.

----------


## tlatincica

Mimi stvarno mi je žao  :Crying or Very sad:  Baš kako je rekla Plavuša- ovi mjeseci stvarno su neki loši sa katastrofalnim ishodima (osim Sanjičke i Osijek  :Kiss: ).
Iskreno se nadam da će ti uspjeti i neki prirodnjak, a ako ne, vidimo se onda svi zajedno u Petrovoj u devetom mjesecu: neki na postupcima, neki na razgovorima, neki na dogovorima... 
Taca kako se ti držiš? Slobodno ti napiši koju i ovdje, ti si ionako pola naša  :Smile:

----------


## kriistiina

mimi baš mi je žao.....  :Sad:   Sad svi na kućnu radinost!!!!!

----------


## ZAUZETA

Mimi,  ajde probaj stavljati malo kantarionovog ulja na tampon preko noći,  jednoj poznanici su od toga jajovodi postali prohodni

----------


## taca70

Zauzeta, ne znam za poznanicu kakvu je dijagnozu imala ali ako su kod Mimi81 neprohodni jajovodi zbog endometrioze bojim se da nema tog ulja ni recepta koji ce ih otcepiti.Kantarion ocito smanjuje upale pa mozda u nekim slucajevima ima ucinka.
Tlatincica, ja sam zacudujuce normalno, ponekad se malo opipam i oslusnem ali vecinu vremena uopce ne mislim na postupak.Nikad lakse nisam podnosila cekanje, ali da se ne ureknem, jos cemo vidjeti kako cu preziviti do kraja.

----------


## sanja1

Taco~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~do neba da ovaj postupak bude dobitni :Klap: .

----------


## Sanjička

Sad sam vidjela.
Zao mi je *mimi* sto je tako zavrsilo.Bas sam se veselila zbog tebe,beta je stvarno puno obecavala!
Nadam se da ce sve proci dobro.Malo odmora dobro ce doci i onda ponovno.Vidjet ces da ce biti dobitno!!!!!
Drzi se!!!!!!!!!

----------


## mimi81

Pozdrav cure!
Evo da vam se javim. Hvala svim na rječima utjehe. Danas smo mm i ja otišli u šoping i malo smo se razveselili. A kaj ćemo...
Jutros sam zvala u Petrovu i naručili su me za 1.9. što mi se čini super.
Što se tiče kantariona, znam da je on dobar ali nekako se ne usudim stavljati te tampone, ne znam zašto. Inače sam probala čaj od marulje i vrkute i bila sam kod Šimetina, homeopat. E sad dal mi je to pomoglo ili ne, ne znam.
Čekam da mi dođe vješica.
Puno dobrih želja šaljem svim curama koje čekaju bete, i koje su trudne, i one koje čekaju jesen... bit će beba...2010. je godina beba!

----------


## plavuša 007

mimi i meni je začepljen jedan jajovod i travar iz mostara mi je dao čaj i rekao da se to time lječi,ja sam popila ali nemam pojma je li otčepilo jer nebih više ni za živu glavu išla na hsg da mi provjeravaju. znam ženu kojoj je pomogao jer je morala na operaciju i nije mogla ostat trudna a i mužu nisu bili sjajni nalazi,malo ih,usporeni,i s njegovim čajevima zatrudnila za 2-3 mjeseca i rodila 2 u roku godine dana!

----------


## Sanjička

*Osijek* imam opet pitanjce za tebe!!!!!!
Mene ce ovaj strah kostati......stalno se bojim da nesto nije u redu pa me zapravo zanima *da li bi ja trebala nesto osjecati*????????????????????????'
Nis mi se ne gadi,jedem normalno,nis me ne boli-sto je ok,nije mi mucno
Jedino me napadaju pristici i bole me bradavice.
I dalju stavljam te utrice i ne mogu izdrzati jos tri tjedna do sljedeceg uzv-a.

----------


## kriistiina

*Sanjička* kaže mi legica da je normalno da ništa ne osjećaš... Ni njoj nije bilo ni zlo, niti joj se nešto gadilo, ma nijedan simptom nije imala......  Samo se nemoj brinuti, bit će sve ok.. Pusu šaljem!!  :Smile:

----------


## pinny

*Mimi81* draga zao mi je sto je sve tako zavrsilo.  :Love:

----------


## mimi81

Dobro jutro!
I meni je žao. Trebat će mi vremena da se oporavim od svega što je bilo. Jer krenulo je kao u snu a onda noćna mora. Uopće ne znam od kud žene crpe svu tu snagu za dalje. Čestitam vam svima i sebi samoj.
Da li neka od vas zna što obično kažu liječnici na te biokemijske trudnoće, kako se to komentira u Petrovoj?
Jer meni se čini da kod biokemijskih trudnoća beta bude niža i onda jako naglo padne. A meni se moja činila baš velika, pa me zanima da li je velika beta znak da je došlo do implantacije ili ne?

----------


## taca70

Mimi81, do implantacije svakako dode cim se moze regisrirati beta.Znaci nebitno kolika je.Ja sam imala 2 biokemiske, svi dr. su mi rekli da vise vole vidjeti da se nesto dogada nego nista ali eto jos mi se nije posrecilo.

----------


## Sela

*Mimi* po jako krasnoj i izrazenoj beti poput tvoje vidi se da je itekako doslo do implantacije,ali
mrvic se prestao dijeliti zbog neke greske u kodu,nije bio onaj pravi,savrsen mrvić..ako te to tjesi.
U nekim slucajevima kad takav nesavrsen zametak opstane, djetesce bude bolesno ili defektno (o boze,puj,puj,puj,nedaj to nikada nikome)
i zato to majka priroda rijesi biokemijskom trudnocom...Pretpostavljam da je to bio razlog.
Muzic ti ima therato,znaci da ima morfoloski jako lose decke..jedan se probio,bio junak dana,ali ocito nije imao
kod za dalje...Naravno,samo pretpostavljam...Bude,*Mimi81* bit ce jos sansi za njih i za tebe,bez brige,
pa ovo ti je prvi IVF,a kazu a i evidentno je kod mnogih cura da iza biokemijske dodje ona prava-trudnoca,savrsena
i tako zeljena...
Sigurna sam da je to uzasan sok,pokusavam sebe stavit u tu situaciju,,vjerujem da bih izludjela od placa i tuge,ali onda bi si to poslozila u glavi,da je jednostavno mozda,mozda,mozda,priroda ucinila selekciju,a to je vec visa sila.
Vjerujem da ces pravilno shvatiti ton i smisao ovog sto ti kazujem,ni u kom slucaju te ne zelim vrijedjat u boli,
pokusavam te utjesit makar je to tesko,ako sam pogrijesila oprosti... :Unsure: 
..

----------


## osijek

> *Osijek* imam opet pitanjce za tebe!!!!!!
> Mene ce ovaj strah kostati......stalno se bojim da nesto nije u redu pa me zapravo zanima *da li bi ja trebala nesto osjecati*????????????????????????'
> Nis mi se ne gadi,jedem normalno,nis me ne boli-sto je ok,nije mi mucno
> Jedino me napadaju pristici i bole me bradavice.
> I dalju stavljam te utrice i ne mogu izdrzati jos tri tjedna do sljedeceg uzv-a.


Ne sekiraj se sasvim je normalno ništa ne osječati, ima još vremena da ti bude muka, a i ne mora. NI bolje ako nemaš nikakvih tegoba, barem će ti trudnoća ugodnije proći i moći ćeš uživati u njoj. Mene su isto napale bubuljice u jedno dva, tri navrata, ali su prošle. Nekih drugih simptoma ni ja nemam, osim mučnine koja polako nestaje, čak je i ona početna glad nestala. Tako da ne brini nego uživaj i čekaj kad ti počne trbuščić rasti bit ćeš sretna, moj polako počinje i jedva čekam da bude takav da i drugi primjete..
Utrogestane obavezno stavljaj do 12 tt. Ja imam još tjedan do 12 t i jedva čekam da se riješim već tih utrića, iako su nam oni pomoć i dodatno osiguranje da će bebač ostati tu gdje je. Nekima smanje dozu na 3x1, ali meni je ostala 3x2 pa tako i stavljam, od viška glava ne boli!

Uglavnom smiri se i uživaj!!!

----------


## Sanjička

Joooooj kak je to tesko.To je tolika igra zivaca.Konacno dode ta zeljno ocekivana trudnoca i na jednom zivci na 500.
Da ne znam da sam trudna rekla bi da nisam.
Ja sam bila uvjerena da ce me ranije naruciti na uzv a kad ono za 4 tjedna.
Nema veze,sve je ok.Da nije nekako bi se to vec manifestiralo....
Pusa,hvala

----------


## mimi81

*Sela* hvala ti. Utješila si me. Ipak mislim da oni naprave u spermi izbor zdravih spermija jer nisu svi morfološki oštećeni. Barem mi je doktor rekao da sa muževim nalazom neće biti problema. Drago mi je da je do implantacije došlo, znači da nemam nk stanica kojih sam se toliko bojala. Bit će više sreće drugi put.
Pusa

----------


## mimi81

> Joooooj kak je to tesko.To je tolika igra zivaca.Konacno dode ta zeljno ocekivana trudnoca i na jednom zivci na 500.
> Da ne znam da sam trudna rekla bi da nisam.
> Ja sam bila uvjerena da ce me ranije naruciti na uzv a kad ono za 4 tjedna.
> Nema veze,sve je ok.Da nije nekako bi se to vec manifestiralo....
> Pusa,hvala


Baš sam neki dan pričala s jednom trudnicom, ona je prevalila 3 mjeseca. Isto kaže koja je to napetost a svi joj govore iskoristi sad ovo vrijeme i uživaj u trudnoći. A ona malo, malo pa se brine. To je normalno. Uživaju u trudnoći samo one tete na filmovima i u časopisima... :Smile:

----------


## Sanjička

Slazem se mimi s tobom.
Ja sam uvijek mislila da kad si trudan si miran i bezbrizan a kad ono brus!!!!!!!!!!!Nisam jos nikad bila toliko prestrasena,bas se nekad sama sebi cinim i smijesna.Ali to je tako.
Sva sreca pa radim i ne uspijem toliko razmisljati o svemu.
Samo da prode taj uzv i da mi kaze da srceko kuca i onda cu biti malo mirnija.

----------


## osijek

Nećete vjerovati, ali većina "normalnih" trudnica koje nisu prošle sve ovo što smo mi, nego su slučajno ili namjerno ostale spontano trudne zaista i uživaju u trudnoći jer ne razmišljaju, a većina niti ne zna što sve može poči po zlu. Daj spomenite nekoj normalnoj trudnici gestacijusku vrećicu, žumanjčani sadržaj, embrionalni odjek itd... pa će te vidjeti reakciju. To nisu stvari o kojima su ijedna od njih morale brinuti. Mi većina pogotovo one cure koje su već prošle nekoliko postupaka ili biokemijskih trudnoća ili nažalost spontanih pobačaja ili prijeveremenih poroda su jako, jako svjesne svega i naravno da onda razmišljamo i brinemo cijelu trudnoću i vjerujemo da je to sve istina valjda tek kad dođemo kući sa bebom u naručju.
Nekad je blagoslov ne znati ništa, ali ipak ja nekako volim znati i trudim se uživati u trudnoći!
*Sanjička* ne brini da srce ne kuca i da nije nešto u redu onda se definitivno ne bi osječala ovako kako se osječaš! :Wink:

----------


## zrinkič

*Osijek*...potpisujem...ja se često nađem u situaciji da me žene blijedo gledaju....zanima ih...pitaju me i onda ja nešto kažem.....zato više ne govorim. ni roditeljima ne objašnjavam više...kad pitaju samo odgovorimo da će znat sve na vrijeme. [B]mimi...ti si bila na bolovanju cijelo vrijeme od postupka? kak je to plaćeno? -30% ili 100% zbog dijagnoze? ja zvala jučer u Petrovu i dogovorili se da ću pričekat Dinku koja s evraća početkom rujna. 
[B]Sanjička[B]....uživaj......mojoj šogorici je jedini simptom trudnoće bio trbuh kad je narastao...oba dva puta.......zato think pink i uživaj i mazi bušu....legni, stavi ruke na trbuh i opusti se.....

----------


## osijek

*zrinkić*, nakon postupka ako si na bolovanju to se plaća 70 % kao i svako bolovanje, ako dođe do trudnoće onda idu komplikacije koje se plaćaju 100%. J sam nakon postupka bila na godišnjem do bete i onda mi je moja gin. bez problema napisala potvrdu za komplikacije!

----------


## taca70

Ja jucer dobila termin kod dr.V za 16.9.Znate onu:svuda podi-kuci dodi.U godinu i pol od zadnjeg postupka u Petrovoj odradila sam jos 3 stim. i 1 FET u sta je utroseno jako puno energije i novaca a ukupni rad=0.

----------


## Sela

*Taco*  znaci nista?Virnula sam da se veselim betama s vama  jutros (zbog Bab i tebe),ali veselit cemo se ocito neki drugi skori puta.
Moras se i dalje nadati!!

----------


## zrinkič

~~~~~~~~~~~~~živjele kućne radinosti~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Sanjička

> *Taco*  znaci nista?Virnula sam da se veselim betama s vama  jutros (zbog Bab i tebe),ali veselit cemo se ocito neki drugi skori puta.
> Moras se i dalje nadati!!


potpisujem!!!!!!!

----------


## Snekica

> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~živjele kućne radinosti~~~~~~~~~~~


ima možda neki novitet iz tih kućnih radosti? :Grin:

----------


## Sela

Bormec odumro nam kruzok. Duboko smo zagazili u ljeto i nadam se da se nase curke fino odmaraju i 
gustaju negdje puno juznije te akumuliraju snagu za nove pobjede najesen.
Cak nam se ni nasa *Zrinkic* ne javlja...mora da te kucne radinosti umore covjeka.... :Grin: ako pretjera..
*Sanjicka* ako si ovdje,kako si,jesu se pojavile  toliko zeljene   :Saint: mucnine???
*Tlatincice* ako ces na kavu sutra na Bundek daj da se nadjemo prije tamo.

----------


## zrinkič

ej, Sela...tu sam ja stalno!!! kućne radinosti......nemam se čime hvaliti......ali idem na terapije bioenergijom....bogme se nešto osjeti....glava me rastura...ali veli žena da je to reakcija emocija, kud su ušle da tuda moraju i izaći.

----------


## Sela

Sto je bilo sa onom upalom,jesi rijesila to?

----------


## Sanjička

Tu sam ja,tu sam pratim sve iz prikrajka.
Nista se ne desava,svi su utihnuli pa nemam bas puno za piskarati.
Kod mene nista nova,mucnina nema-mozda i bolje.
Jos uvijek me tu i tamo bocne u predjelu jajnika ali kazu da je to normalno.
Nikako da docekam svoj slijedeci uzv,jako sam nestrpljiva.
Dobar provod sutra na kavi.....

----------


## osijek

I ja jedva čekam sljedeći pregled, baš sam se navikla da idem svaka 2tj., a sada već skoro tri prošla od prošlog pregleda.
Danas sam bila po doznake i u firmi na kavici sa ekipom i mogu vam reći da sam se odvikla od sjedenja, imam osjećaj da sam neznam što radila.
Sad sam si jedan magnezij zmučkala pa ću popiti da se malo opustim.
Zaključila sam da mi je stomak odjednom narasao u svega par dana!!!

----------


## Sanjička

Ja sam nestrpljiva zbog srceka!!!!!
Bila sam na prvom pregledu s 5tt i nije se vidio embrij.Ja sam sad 7tt i sad vec sigurno kuca ako je sve super.Ja sam ocekivala da ce me tako i naruciti.
Meni ce slijedeci biti vec sa 9tt.Nikako docekat.Naravno da se brinemo,strah je uvijek prisutan posebno dok nista ne znas.
A sto se tice buse meni je vec sad ko da sam 3-4mj trudna.Mozda od ovih utrica,a mozda malo i od viska kilica,haha....

----------


## osijek

Ako je sada 7 tt i nemaš ni bolova ni krvarenja niti nikakvih drugih problema onda znači da sigurno kuca, jer u suprotnom znaš i sama što bi bilo.
Ja sam sada 11+4 i do sada nisam uopće imala stomak još kako sam smršavila svi me pitaju jesam ja na dijeti...bila sam malo napuhana zbog jajnika koji su bili povećani nakon postupka, ali to je prošlo, sada je narasao pravi tvrdi trudnički stomak koji se ne da uvući sve i da hoćeš. Jedva čekam micanje bebice to mi je nešto najdraže! Ja ću biti 13 tt dok se moji doktori vrate s godišnjih! Možda onda saznamo i spol, zadnji put sam saznala sa 16tt.

----------


## Sela

:Smile: Aj trudnice nase,blago si ga vama!!! :Heart:  Jel smisljate imena za bebe i koju marku kolica cete
kupiti????To su jako bitne stavke.Zato primite se posla,nauljite mozdane vijuge i zaguglajte malo
jerbo ime ce dite nosit cili zivot, a u kolicima,nosilici i sjedalici ce provest vecinu svog vremena u 
prve dvije.
*Sanjicka* dobro ti veli *osijek*,budi spokojna, :Heart: sigurno kuca ko satic...
*Osijek* triput hura za trudnicki trbuscic koji ces ponosno pokazivati!!!!
pusss

----------


## Sela

*Sanjicka* lijep ti avatar,ista mamma!!! :Grin:

----------


## sanja1

Jao jao,danimaništa a onda ste mi se odjednom raspisale,pozdrav našim trudnicama :Bye:  i velika pusa svima ostalima :Kiss: .Selaaa :Trep trep: .

----------


## Sela

Ma da *Sanja1* znala sam ja da su curke negdje tu samo ih treba malo isprovocirati  da se oglase.Ja na poslu pa
pomalo dosadno,imam duge pauze...pa  googlam,pijem nessice i mislim na vas sve...
*Sanja* jesi na godisnjem?Cmokic

----------


## Sela

> Malo sam ponovila listu:
> *Sanjicka,Osijek -trudne!!!!!!!!*
> 
> *Mala26* -08/10
> *Pinny* -konzultacije 08/10
> *Mimi81* -konzultacije 09/10
> *Taca*-konzultacije 09/10
> *Plavusa007* -09/10
> *Dea2010* -?
> ...


 :Heart:

----------


## mimi81

Evo cure i mene da se malo javim...počela sam raditi i pomalo se sve vraća u normalu. u pon sam se bojala što još nisam prokrvarila ali jučer je krenulo, a danas da i ne govorim... :Shock: 
Hvala Bogu da nisam morala na kiretažu...toga me najviše bilo strah.
Eto sad čekam jesen.
Žao mi je zbog Tace i Bab. Nekako sam se nadala da će biti dobrih vijesti... i hoće, na jesen...
Posebno navijam za Tacu jer smo u istoj boleštini koja izaziva neplodnost pa joj stvarno želim da se više ne muči i ostvari trudnoću. Naravno i drugim curama želim isto.
Trudnice ne znam dal ste čule za baby watcher...to je aparatić uz kojeg se prate otkucaji srca, neke ljekarne u zg ga prodaju pa kad bi htjele ćuti svoju bebu, možete :Wink: 
Pusa svim trudilicama i trudnicama!

----------


## tlatincica

> *Sanjicka* lijep ti avatar,ista mamma!!!


Točno to sam i ja pomislila  :Grin:

----------


## tlatincica

Uh, zaboravih reći: naručila sam se kod doca na konzultejšns.
Pa da vidimo čija majka crnu vunu prede  :Grin:

----------


## osijek

ma ja stalno gledam imena, ali nekako ni sama ne znam većinu ženskih koja su mi se sviđala sam ispucala, a o muškima prije nisam ni mislila, a sada šta god čujem mi se ne sviđa.  :Rolling Eyes: 
Bit će to posao samo taki :Unsure: . Zato bi prvo voljela znati spol bebe pa da se fokusiram na određena imena!
Što se kolica tiće super su mi ona mislim da se zovu pliko x3 ili tako nešto, ali 5.000.00 kn mi je malo puno u ovo recesijsko doba! :Razz:

----------


## Sanjička

Ja imam imena ali do spola bebe ima jos puuuuuuuuuuno vremena.Tako da ce to malo pricekati.
Oprema???Sta je to-hahahaha Mislim da ce dede i bake sudjelovati u nabavci kolica i sobica jer "UBI ME OVA SECESIJA".
Kad odem na godisnji malo cu otici u obilazak ducana-tome se bas veselim!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## osijek

E ovi u petrovoj su skroz ludi, prošli tjedan su mi rekli da je doc. K na godišnjem i da se možda vraća 02.08. Danas ja zovem da provjerim dali dolazi u ponedjeljak, a sestra mi kaže doc. K. radi još ovaj tjedan i do sredine sljedećeg i onda ide opet na godišnji. Tu j... lud zbunjenog. Jedva sam ju nagovorila da me upiše za ponedjeljak uz tisuću pitanja zašto ne idem svome ginu pa jel nema on zamjenu, bla, bla...
Naručila me za 12h, nikad nisam išla tako kasno, valjda neću opet poljubiti vrata, nije mi baš blizu za vozikanje!

----------


## kriistiina

Uh cure, ja nisam trudna (još!!!!), a danas smo bili u obilasku pa sam gledala odjećicu i krevetiće..... Vau!!!! Kakvih samo ima! Jedva čekam!! Osijek i Sanjička uživajte u trudnoći!!!!!!!!!!!

E sad, ja danas bila kod astrologinje i rekla mi da mi nije baš pametno ići ove godine na postupak jer mi ove godine nije izgledna trudnoća.... Nisam mogla odoliti, a da ne odem, i sad me tako poklopila ........... Strava! Ali svakako idem jer ću ovaj put ostati trudna, jel tako?  :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## Sela

Nema uopce sumnje!!! :Yes:

----------


## zrinkič

kristina.....ja cijeli tjedan idem kod bioenergičarke...radi mi psihokinezu i po Domančiću...rekla mi je da imam savršenu maternicu i jajnike i da nema niti energetske blokade....što kaže i nju čudi koliko sam "dole čista"......mirna sam i vjerujem da će se nama desiti kad će se desit morat!!!!!

----------


## osijek

*kriistiina* pusti ti astrologinje, opusti se i samo naprijed!

----------


## mimi81

Ej cure! Baš me danas pere neka depresija. Bit će da je od vremena. Sa svima se samo svadim. Moram doći do te bebe što prije, a nakon ove biokemijske me baš strah.
Ma... :Sad:

----------


## ZAUZETA

*Mimi8*1,  treba nekad i to malo,  ja navrnem  na onaj psovački pdf pa se ispucavam.  Samo ti raspali :Cool: 

*Osijek*,  ja imam termin kod dr.a K 30. 8. u 10h,  nemoj sad da ga nema, jer to mi je nekako death line za dobiti protokol.  Ja sam prošli put bila naručena u 11 a došla u 9 i predala papire i bila skoro odmah prozvana.  

Kriistiina,  bem mu miša ja sad ne bi mogla ostat trudna da mi tako netko kaže.  Oprala bi me čista autosugestija.  A jel ti rekla kad ti je ok termin?

Tlatinčica, kakvi su tvoji planovi za dalje?

I, da,  zaš je forum bio down, tko je to poginuo?

----------


## m arta

kriistiina, zašto si u bedu? pa samo ti je rekla da su ti planete više naklonjene iduće godine, što ne znači da ti nećeš ostati trudna još ove i roditi nagodinu.  :Smile: 
uostalom ja tu ne vidim nikakvu bedaru.
glavu gore i nastavi gdje si stala, a to ti je samo neka kao potvrda da će sve biti o.k. i da se ne bediraš stalno. :Love: 
sad lijepo na more i uživaj, a onda put Petrove! :Heart:

----------


## zrinkič

mimi...sve je to normalno...kad tad moraš izbacit ono što potiskuješ...ali promjena vremena je svakako dobar izgovor..za okolinu koja ionako nikad neće nas razumjet. Osijek.....ako se brineš...dođi ranije u Zagreb....ranije predaj papire.....ako je doktor u sali ili nešto...prošečeš na kavicu ili koji dučančić...možda bolje da dođeš ranije...kad su vizite, operacije, postupci i to!!!! m arta....potpisujem. makar u ovom današnjem kaotičnom svijetu i načinu i tempu života....svi mi trebamo nešto za smirenje.....e pa sad ko si šta nađe. ja sam odlazak bioenergičarki shvatila kao nešto, što radim za sebe (mogla sam otić i na masažu ili frizeru)...i ja skeptik sam se odlučila opustit i vjerovat ženi.....i nešto sam i osjetila....i sad sam si sva mirna i stalno gladna!!!! ja koja sve planiram do najmanjeg detalja...pustila sam da vrijeme pokaže svoje, pa kako bude bit će!!!!  
kaj ga filozofiram!!!

----------


## kriistiina

Ma ja se ne bediram, samo ono ..... rekla je da iduća godina od 2 mjeseca pa na dalje mi je super, super, super za trudnoću...  :Smile:  Ali kao što je m arta rekla 7 krećemo na more i taman kad se vratimo idemo u Petrovu!!!! Jedva čekam! Svima pusa!!!

----------


## gričanka

*Zauzeta,* vidi ovdje !

----------


## Sela

Dbrjtr,jel se zdravo doruckovalo i popila kavica??Ja jabuke i kikiriki,uff,mislim da takve kombinacije malo tko radi.
S obz.da nema neke posebne akcije u ovom periodu (osim na drugim topicima-jos jednom *Gricanka* vibr~~~~~~~~i *Beba2* vibr~~~~~),
sa zanimanjem ocekujemo *Osijek* da se vrati sa pregleda i da saznamo sto vise detalja o bebici... :Heart:

----------


## Snekica

Jel spada u doručak topli s tunjevinom i fina domaća (moja) torta od limuna??? Ako spada, onda jesam, zdravo sam doručkovala! Ipak moram paziti na unos vitamina...

----------


## Sela

:Heart: Mmmmm,torta od limuna mljac,mljac...Sneki da nisi udana ja bi te zenila.Da sam musko. :Grin:

----------


## mimi81

Drage cure, nadam se da ste dobro. Mnoge na veliko odmaraju na g o. To je super. Nadam se da će mi imati tko odgovoriti na moja pitanja. Meni je menga prošla ali još uvijek osjećam grčeve u maternici i jajnicima pa me zanima dal je to normalno nakon stimuliranog postupka? I pecka me u rodnici nakon odnosa pa me sve to brine. 
Cure koje ste imale biokemijsku, da li treba ići nakon nje na neke dodatne pretrage?
Hvala i pozdrav svima

----------


## taca70

Mimi81, ja nisam isla kod dr. nakon biokemijske, to je premala i prekratka trudnoca da bi ostavljala ikakve posljedice. A na peckanja i ziganja se vec dugo ne obazirem, vec godinama sam stalno pod nekim hormonima tako da bi izludila od osluskivanja.Ako te bas pece onda odi na briseve ili urinokulturu.

----------


## osijek

Evo mene doma.
Napokon sam uspjela susresti svoga doc. K.
Beba je ok, sada je 5,5 cm, doduše nisam ju vidjela, a ni dobila slikicu, ali dobro idem kod svog primarnog za 2 tj. pa ću onda vidjeti i dobiti slikicu.
Uzv dakle u redu, pregled cerviks ok, maternica isto. Dogovorili smo se da dođem opet za 4 tj.
Doc. K sretan i iznenađen da smo opet uspjeli od prve i zadovoljan jer je jedna beba.
Pitao me jesam sretna što je jedna beba, rekla sam da sam nekako sigurnija, i on kaže na to je i mislio ipak je to lakše. Kaže da iako ne voli pričati ništa u naprijed i u prazno ipak misli da će ovaj puta to biti ok i da neće biti problema. Naručio me za 4 tj. odnosno pitao hoću doći naravno pristala sam.
Jedino me zbunio s utrogestanima pitao me jel uzimam šta i ja mu kažem da sam jučer završila sa utričima i kaže dobro i kasnije ja gledam na onom listu piše i dalje mirovanje uz utrogestan. Tako da sada ne znam ni što bi, ali mislim da neću nastavljati. Napisao mi je tamo krvnu sliku itd..., a ja to sve već napravila i piše u trudničkoj, ali on to ne ćita pa sada vidjet ću sa mojojm gin.
Naručena sam 30.08. u 11 h, netko je spominjao taj termin neki dan!

----------


## sanja1

Osijek bravo za tvog bebulinca,baš ljepo napreduje :Klap: ,jako sam zadovoljna :Razz: .
Tlatincice konzultejšns,mmm,izvjesti kako je bilo :Yes: .
Sela ja se sad bacam na večeru,nekako mi je milija od doručka :Wink: .

----------


## kriistiina

Osijek bravo za bebicu! 

Cure, pitanje. Idem 16.08. na konačno dogovor  :Smile: , rekli su mi da ponesem sve papire i dvije uputnice: jednu za kontrolni pregled i jednu za bolničko liječenje. Jel to to? Ne moram više ništa??? Uh, a koliko ću tek pitanja imati kad krenem s injekcijama ..

----------


## sanja1

Te dvije uputnice,papa test,brisevi i naravno povjest bolesti i ina papirologija(mislim na sve one pretrage koje moraš obavit kad ideš prvi put,ali to si sigurno obavila) i to je to,sretnoooooo :Yes: .

----------


## Sela

Super cestitke za napredak malog bebana *Osijek*!!!Sigurno si jako sretna i veselim se tvojoj sreci!!!! :Heart: 
Ajaj danas necu pisati o doruccima niti o ikakvoj klopi jer sam jucer stala na vagu
i nikome necu reci koliko kila imam.... :Shock: 
Da i mene interesiraju Tlatincicine konzultacije,jel ima sto novo,sto rece doc...
Sto se pikanja u jajnicima tice,i mene jos zabodu i to jaaako povremeno makar stimulacija(06mj)i nije bila neka supersnazna kod mene,ali ocito je to normalno i ne treba tome pridavati extra vaznost.
I pristevi na licu polako jenjavaju,kozmaticarka mi na go pa sad cekam da se vrati da mi kozi da zraka malo...
Kile me muce,neprimjetno su se natovarile,apetit mi je ogroman,stalno mi se jede pikantno i slatko...Sneki :Saint:

----------


## lastavica1979

Haj voljela bi samo komentirat Sela kilazu.Udebljala sam se 6 kg od Klomifena+Dufaston nista ne mogu obuc katastrofa.Sad sam na dijeti stapici i voce i pijem caj od macine trave koji mi je pomogao ako u nicem drugom onda u lijepom tenu lica

----------


## osijek

Šta da ja radim s utrićima? Ljepo me doc. pitao jel koristim šta i ja rekla da sam završila sa utričima i rekao je ok, a na papirima mi piše i dalje mirovanje uz utrogestan?!

----------


## zrinkič

Osijek...nazovi 01/4604-723....sestre Iva, Sandra ili koja god da ti se javi...znat će šta treba napraviti.

----------


## osijek

Zvala sam i rekla mi je ako mi je moj ginekolog rekao da prekinem onda nek ne stavljam više, a ako hoću  mogu i dalje stavljati. Neke žene kaže koriste do 14 ili 16 tt. Rekla sam da ne znam koliko da stavljam ako nastavim jer sam prvo 3x2, pa 3x1 i onda prestala. Kaže ona pa ako hoću nek koristim 3x1, nek sama odlučim, ali kaže često doktor prepiše samo terapiju koja je bila, a kaže nekad žena ni ne uzima ništa, a on napiše terapija i dalje.
Eto sada znam koliko sam i znala uglavnom pitala je koliko sam trudna i rekla da ništa neće biti ako ne koristim, a ni ako koristim, tako da ne znam dali da sada počinjem ili ne!!!

----------


## ZAUZETA

Hej, *Osijek*,  ja sam u 10 tamo.  Možda se škicnemo.  Baš mi je drago da je bebica na sigurnom i da je sve kako treba.  Kad ćeš znati spol?

----------


## zrinkič

Osijek....ja bi na tvom mjestu nastavila 3x1...pa do prve kontrole...a to je ak se ne varam za 2 tj kod tvog doktora?!!!! ja sam jučer imala ovulaciju....bolnu da na poso nisam otišla, nisam mogla na lijevu nogu, znači opet je došla 14dc...iskoristili smo "keks" 13dc ujutro....14dc popodne i 15 dc ujutro....pa kud puklo....ako to sad nije to...neznam kad će biti!!!¨!!!

----------


## sanja1

Osijek nekako mi se čini bezveze da ako si već po naputku svog soc.gina koji ti vodi trudnoću prestala s utrićima ponovo počneš.

----------


## osijek

> Osijek nekako mi se čini bezveze da ako si već po naputku svog soc.gina koji ti vodi trudnoću prestala s utrićima ponovo počneš.


 I meni zato neću ja ponovno poćimati, ja mislim da je on to samo onako prepisao, a uostalom utrići se i koriste njčešće do 12tt. Šta da sada koristi i onda opet dođem kod svog ginai opet ćemi reći da prekinem. Neću više ni razmišljati pitala sam sve cure koje su samnom bile i sve su prestale isto sada kad i ja sa 12tt.

Zauzeta možda se sretnemo samo kako ćemo znati? Ne znam kad ć mi reči spol, u prošloj trudnoći sam saznala sa 16 tt, možda se bude već vidjelo kad budem išla kod svog soc. gina sada za 2 tj. to će biti 14 tt.

----------


## kriistiina

*Osijek* nemoj opet počinjati s utrićima... Dosta je do 12t koliko znam  :Smile: !

*Sanja1* hvala na odgovoru! Nisam znala da papa test moram ponjeti, to sam radila u Suncu prije mjesec dana, to je ok, jel? 

*Zrinkič* ma nemoj se mučit, kako bude bit će, bitno da vi vrijedno radite na bebici..  :Smile:  Znaš i sama da si brigom samo odmažeš...

----------


## sanja1

Je je,to je ok,papa i brisevi vrijede godinu dana. :Yes:

----------


## tlatincica

Počelo je kuhati lagano ovdje  :Wink: 
Osijek, eto nemam iskustva u tim stvarima, ali jako mi je drago da i ovdje pišeš o tome, kako sad stvari stoje, puno nas se priprema da ti se pridružimo pa će nam trebati tvoje iskustvo.
Sanjička, kako je tvoja beba? Da li ti koristiš utriće?
Ja na konzultejšns idem tek u 09. mjesecu tako da do tad ništa novosti od mene. 
Kriistiina ponesi sve papire koje imaš, a tiču se ove teme, pa kad te doktor ili sestra pitaju: imate li... ti odmah kažeš: Imam.  :Razz:  (papu i pogotovo briseve mene su uvijek tražili).
Sela i ja sam se sva rastočila i nikako da se skupim.

----------


## Sanjička

Moja bebica je za sad jos uvijek na mjestu,hahaha
Nemam nikakvih tegoba osim tog povremenog bockanja u predjelu jajnika za koje mi svi kazu da je normalno.
Mucnine nemam,krvarenja nema tako da bi ja rekla da je za sada sve OK
16.08. imam kontrolu pa cemo znati malo vise detalja i naravno da vam se javim!!!!!!!

----------


## zrinkič

Sanjička.....jeste vi to ciljano uspjeli prirodno zatrudnit ili nemaš pojma kad se desilo??

----------


## taca70

Jel se u Petrovu jos narucuje na 4604 723?Mora se zvati u neko vrijeme ili...?

----------


## zrinkič

Taco...zovi do 12...najbolje ujutro::::

----------


## tlatincica

Meni su zadnji put rekli da se za naručivanje zove iza 12 sati (ja sam zvala u 12:51).

----------


## zrinkič

ja sam pak zvala ujutro oko 10....gruntala sam si da im tad nije gužva...kad prođu ultrazvuci...ai često tamo poslije 12 više nema nikoga!!! neznam....probaj!

----------


## sanja1

Zove so od 12-14,jer ih se inače ometa u poslu :Yes: .

----------


## ZAUZETA

E, a znala sam da će to tak ispasti... menga došla danas i sad ispada da će 30. 8. biti 27. dan ciklusa i velike su šanse da menga dođe prije toga. A ja nemam protokol. I dr. je vjerovatno do 30. na godišnjem. A nemam ni lijekove.  I nemam komentara.  Moram sad zvat petrovu.  A ne da mi se. Bem ti sreću.

----------


## tlatincica

Zauzeta pp  :Smile:

----------


## taca70

Cure hvala.Pitala sam za suborku koja se isto vraca u akciju, uspjela se naruciti.

----------


## Sela

Draga *Sanjicka* samo tako,coolerski,sve ce biti super samo moras biti strpljiva....jedna si od sretnica koja ni ne krvari cudno,ni nema mucnine ni ikakave bolove ili cudnovate senzacije u ranoj trudnoci i uuuuzzziiivaj u tome...Cvrstim stopama za *Osijek*;hm,koliko je razlike izmedju vasih beba?Jel si mozete izracunati termin?

----------


## osijek

*Sela* moj termin je 12.02.2011. po ivf računici jedan dan ranije. Mislim da je *sanjička* možda mrvicu iza mene!
*Taca 70* meni su reki ( sestra Irena da zovem od 12-14h ) sada kad sam išla u postupak.
*kriistiina* ja sam ti prije postupka tj. dogovora napravila sve moguće pretrage između ostalog briseve i papa to je bilo u 2. mj. kad smo se dogovorili da idem u postupak u 5. mj. doc.K mi je rekao da kada dođem po protokol i lijekove prije postupka ponesem i svježe cb, tako da sam ti ih ja ponovo radila početkom 4. mj.
Prošle godine su mi brisevi bili isto par mjeseci i nisam radila nove pa mi je isto prigovorio i rekao da ih napravim prije nego počnem sa stimulacijom jer ako ne budu dobri sama ću si biti kriva. Napravila sam ih i dobila dan dva prije M bili su ok.
Možda ti ne bi bilo loše da napraviš svježe cb, papa nije toliko bitan ako imaš, a nije stariji od godinu dana.

Što se  moga iskustva tiče netko je spomenuo rado ću pomoći svakome zato i jesam tu, uostalom i tako imam osječaj da sam kao slonica već dvije godine sam trudna! ( moram se malo šaliti na svoj račun )

----------

